# The AJ Appreciation/Get the Broad off my TV Discussion Thread



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I have been going back and forth on her for months, but she really stole the show tonight. She really has "it". That something that makes you not be able to take your eyes off of her - in addition to being beautiful that is. They spent more time on the WWE Championship storyline tonight than they have in months and she was the showstealer of the entire angle. I want more of AJ!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ has had amazing character development and been the most entertaining Diva for months.

Anyone denying that is just a blind hater


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She is smashing hot and this will end with Bryan getting the title because of her playing Kane and Punk


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*AJ is the best Diva's charecter ever*

Yes ever, everything about her is compelling, the look, the way she talks on the mic, the way she walks around and in the ring, her expressions she makes.

She is absolutely golden right now, WWE found maybe the next hall of fame DIVA right here. No joke.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ is the best Diva's charecter ever*

Hmm, this will die down in a few weeks I'm sure.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I agree with you here. I really hope they have her screw over Kane and Punk and help Bryan get the belt. They would make an awesome heel couple, especially with Bryan holding the belt.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Shes little a golden goddess.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Her character is amazing right now. I wish she could keep this crazy gimmick for a long time. Sadly, we all know her character will die away before the end of the year.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I'm torn. If she helps Bryan win the title she won't act crazy anymore. On the other hand if she doesn't help Bryan win the title Bryan won't win the title. 

I'll just look at the match as a win win situation.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I can't get enough of AJ. My favorite Diva right now.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

everyone is on the dickride train just wait a few more months to see if she can maintain this


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I have to lol at everyone saying she should be Divas Champion! After this Punk/Bryan feud is finished she'll have nothing to do.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I don't understand everyone's obsession. Just don't see the appeal.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Her sitting Indian style and just looking around at everyone sealed it......again. I don't know how long they're planning to keep this up with her or IF they're even planning, but it's just absolute gold right now.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

GOAT Diva at the moment


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TaylorFitz said:


> I'm torn. If she helps Bryan win the title she won't act crazy anymore. On the other hand if she doesn't help Bryan win the title Bryan won't win the title.
> 
> I'll just look at the match as a win win situation.


Oh, no, no, no, no. What's broke is broke. Even when she's back with Bryan, she'll be just as crazy. Nothing is putting AJ back together again.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Hurray for 12 year old girls high on speed.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ jumping around Kane was the best moment of the night.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TaylorFitz said:


> I'm torn. If she helps Bryan win the title she won't act crazy anymore. On the other hand if she doesn't help Bryan win the title Bryan won't win the title.
> 
> I'll just look at the match as a win win situation.


That's not necessarily true. She can just be a crazy bitch heel, who lures her opponents and Bryan's opponents in with her charm but can snap at any given moment. I think her character works best if she is working along side a heel. Plus she was never a heel when she was with Bryan, so having her play this twisted psycho heel chick with Bryan will be awesome, especially since Bryan is more established now. I just like the idea of a heel couple with the title. Gives Punk a lot of avenues to get screwed over and have to chase the belt for a while.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Smoogle said:


> everyone is on the dickride train just wait a few more months to see if she can maintain this


So we're not allowed to enjoy something as it's happening, rather than having to wait? If it dies down in a few months, it dies down but why not enjoy it while it's happening?

Seriously.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I've been saying this. She is goat


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



holycityzoo said:


> That's not necessarily true. She can just be a crazy bitch heel, who lures her opponents and Bryan's opponents in with her charm but can snap at any given moment. I think her character works best if she is working along side a heel. Plus she was never a heel when she was with Bryan, so having her play this twisted psycho heel chick with Bryan will be awesome, especially since Bryan is more established now. I just like the idea of a heel couple with the title. Gives Punk a lot of avenues to get screwed over and have to chase the belt for a while.


your avatar. i've wanted that ice cream for the longest time. i never got to try it. blasphemy.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Brye said:


> So we're not allowed to enjoy something as it's happening, rather than having to wait? If it dies down in a few months, it dies down but why not enjoy it while it's happening?
> 
> Seriously.


Of course you are but the people going berserk and getting an erection will be disappointed like always.


Seriously.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I wasn't really into her before, but I must admit: this angle has made her more interesting and watchable.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

i have a feeling that if no way out happens and aj DOESN'T help bryan win the title, almost everyone on this forum will go, "FUCK THIS BITCH!"

:lmao


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

The three of them had the best segment in a long time. Promo and DAT KISS


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I feel bad for checking out AJ&thinking she's cute,It's a fact that she's in her early 20's But her body is like a 11yo's teen girl and her face looks young/sweet&innocent and her flirty looks is like a 14yo on her first date..But she's just damn cute and different from the other Divas since she ain't plump nor too thin and has natural boobs&ain't a blond!!

I feel like a darn pedo!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TaylorFitz said:


> I'm torn. If she helps Bryan win the title she won't act crazy anymore. On the other hand if she doesn't help Bryan win the title Bryan won't win the title.
> 
> I'll just look at the match as a win win situation.


or she could help Bryan win and still be crazy.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She is doing a great job right now. Really good facial expressions like when she acts scared, or innocent, or is flirting.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I was really really really really REALLY hoping she'd lock the Octopus in on Kane after that kiss.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I've always enjoyed AJ ever since she first entered the company. I know everybody has an obsession with ass and tits but AJ is basically the total package in terms of looks for me. She has the perfect face with her small body that makes her even hotter. Her face is very cute and adorable so it meshes well and compliments her undeveloped body. Not only does she have the perfect look but her acting and delivery in all of her segments are great as well. I've liked Eve's character but that was mostly due to her looks and her looks alone. AJ is a much more believeable actor than Eve and any other diva I've seen in the company. She has very good facial expression that match her character very well. Really have enjoyed everything she's been involved with lately so I'm glad WWE realized what they had with her and didn't just throw her in the wasted divas division. I'm not even a Daniel Bryan fan but I still enjoy AJ's work and always have.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

man, her skipping around kane like that made me feel funny inside. i still feel...off. she accomplished something just with that. i've always liked her but the range of her acting (even if it's small steps) has been impressive. i can't remember the last time i was this interested in a diva storyline (maybe since kharma?) keep it up, AJ.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She's the only diva worth giving a damn about.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

That was awesome! She has now officially become my favorite non-wrestling female character in wrestling history. She just passed Stacy Keibler for me (who was my GOAT in that category since she left - a long time ago). 

This is what can happen when WWE lets overlooked talent show what they can do. Now let Maxine show what she can do (she was great on NXT recently), and show what Tyson Kid can do (he can wrestle incredibly if people will just let him).

We have come a long way if you think about it. Who would have thought a year ago that the hottest angle now would be the guy about to leave the company, CM Punk before the summer of punk last year, against the guy who dropped out of NXT and got fired only to just come back, Daniel Bryan, feuding with the super stale Kane, before he masked up and became relevant again, and centring around that girl from NXT nobody noticed, AJ. All of them have come so far so fast.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Outside of the solid matches we're getting lately, she is truly the highlight of Raw. I just love seeing what she'll do next.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

when she was skipping around Kane I was laughing my ass off and when she jumped on Kane that was just gold.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

the only way this pays off is if she was working for Bryan all along Harley Quinn style. The payoff has to be Bryan winnning the WWE title. He got pinned via elbow drop this week, i would think the WWE has bigger plans for Bryan than that.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

easily the best part of raw...i rewatched Ziggler's win, AJ/CM/DB/Kane promo and their match -- that's it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

*AJ is fucking awesome right now. The best thing on Raw as far as I'm concerned.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ was amazing tonight! She's definitely starting to remind me of the epicness that was the Mickie James character in the Trish Stratus feud! Anyone else get the same feeling?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ makes me feel kind of funny like when we used to climb the rope in gym class.


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I think her character acts far, far too crazy to be interesting. Attentive with flashes of crazy... compelling. Crazy with crazy, featuring flashes of crazy... meh.

She's gorgeous though. I can't really complain.


----------



## Dulock (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ did something last night I didn't think was possible, she made me want to be Kane. I've been a fan of AJ's since she first started to get air time, but this crazy chick angle has catapulted her into elite status with me. Dang fine job there AJ, I just hope they continue to make good use of her.

While that hope exists, I second a previous poster who said regardless of how it turns out, enjoy it now.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I don't know where people get this idea that she looks like a 14 year old. It shows what's on their minds I guess.

If you truly believe that all women are supposed to look like the botoxed, silicon-pumped Diva locker room then you're delusional. People come in all shapes and sizes. AJ looks perfectly normal.

With that being said, AJ was the most enjoyable part of Raw for me tonight. I enjoy seeing her craziness every time she's on screen.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Smoogle said:


> everyone is on the dickride train just wait a few more months to see if she can maintain this


That's what everyone said after Bryan and her initially broke up and how she'd be relegated back to 2 minute diva matches. Yeah, how'd that work out? She's tied to two of the top guys in the company right now. Where can she go really?

And as for the "dick riding", her and Bryan were the only reason to watch Smackdown for months.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Pojko said:


> I don't know where people get this idea that she looks like a 14 year old. It shows what's on their minds I guess.
> 
> If you truly believe that all women are supposed to look like the botoxed, silicon-pumped Diva locker room then you're delusional. People come in all shapes and sizes. AJ looks perfectly normal.


Can't really blame people's bias too much, Hollywood and media skew their outlook. Look at every magazine cover and see how airbrushed/photoshopped everyone is. If a celeb has B cups, they push her to a big C in photoshop. They change their ears, eyes, nose and chin. They tuck thighs, stomachs and necks. Most teenagers don't even know what a real woman looks like. Wait until they wake up next to one without makeup for the first time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She's the MVD of this year so far, Most Valuable Diva. By miles and miles. Not saying much, perhaps, due to the lack of focus for the entire divas division, I grant, but she's been fabulous, and has really turned it on with gusto since Wrestlemania and her break-up from Bryan. Her role in this storyline has taken on a life of its own. The incident with Kane last night actually felt like an organic "classic moment" without the forced staginess and histrionics that have accompanied most of WWE's efforts to create same on television.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I was very compelled watching her last night. This storyline is awesome.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I think you must just have a thing for women who look 12. She's terrible.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



HHH Mark said:


> I think you must just have a thing for women who look 12. She's terrible.


What's wrong? Don't date older chicks?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I think im beginning to dig crazy chicks she is hell hot


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



HHH Mark said:


> I think you must just have a thing for women who look 12. She's terrible.


How does she look 12? Or do you think all attractive women are 12 and no adult women can look beautiful.
If so you need help.....


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Best Diva in a LONG time. She and a few other elements last night made that the best Raw in months imo.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

shes great, but the lifespan of a divas interesting gimmick is very short lived. she will be something shitty again in no time at all.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She has been my favourite diva since NXT.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Shes more a throwback to the old style 'manager' type than a diva for me, in that she is there to be part of the story, not to wrestle, and more tot he point, she is the focus of the story, because theres only so much the wrestlers can say to each other before it becomes repetetive (see: Cena v Rock)

Its what the show has been missing for a long time, and its probably why it shines so brightly in between the regurgitated tired old feuds the rest of the show is made up of.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

JESUS. WWE Creative is Back! Great storyline. Let's see if no way out will be as predictible as it will be. And by that i mean AJ distracting Punk and Kane, letting Bryan win, Therefore making up for when he lost the title at Wrestlemania


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She's the only thing interesting about this angle right now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Honestly, coming from someone who was never a fan of them both, anything involving AJ Lee and Daniel Bryan at the moment is golden, the "YES" chants after she kissed Kane were hilarious.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

fpalm I can't believe I'm still seeing post about her looking like she's 12 and people who like her are pedos. Last time I checked, people come in all shapes and fucking sizes. 

But on a more relevant note: AJ is the only reason that this fued stands out, and that's kind of sad because DBry and Punk together should be gold but promo wise, it's not. They've delivered in the ring, and AJ has held up her end of the role with her performance "outside" the ring.

From the second AJ jumped on Kane (I wish I were him) I knew AJ's character was perfect. No one, and I mean NO ONE saw that coming, which makes AJ her acting, her current gimmick, and her in general, amazing. She's doing things now that haven't been in the WWE for a very very long time.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She was amazing last night. The way she did the 'Bugs dressed as a girl bunny' skipping around Kane's 'Elmer Fudd' was fantastic, and the look she gave as she sat in the middle of the ring... very awkward watching with my wife.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Flyboy78 said:


> She was amazing last night. The way she did the 'Bugs dressed as a girl bunny' skipping around Kane's 'Elmer Fudd' was fantastic, and the look she gave as she sat in the middle of the ring... *very awkward watching with my wife*.


:lol yeah i know that feeling :lol


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

what i love is AJ not being afraid to call out on people accusing her of her supposed "12-year-old" looks :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

*I said it before, she is the only interesting thing in the wwe today.*


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Medo said:


> *I said it before, she is the only interesting thing in the wwe today.*


So true 
Too bad going into NWO is as good as it gets 
Sooner or later they will drop the ball


----------



## KOTM90 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Her sweet little ass is must see.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is overrated she isnt even that good. Kelly Kelly is better than her. Also I bet CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and the rest of the guys in the back are banging her


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



KOTM90 said:


> Her sweet little ass is must see.


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ was easily the MVP of Raw last night. Considering I actually enjoyed most of the show, she's been on quite the tear lately.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

From a fan report:


> The crowd was pretty hot for the first two hours, but was put to sleep by a series of commercial breaks at about that time. Vader's pop up got some if us back into it but it was really A.J. kissing Kane that woke everyone up, though they never fully recovered for Cena.
> 
> 
> http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10025657.shtml


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Yeah, I really look forward to seeing her for Raw and SD. Most over Diva on the roster, and WWE is doing real well with her.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

It's funny that AJ's is a huge Lita :mark: and she's following her footsteps pretty darn well by being a Diva and making an impact in the male spotlight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is "must see" specially now. Only problem I see here is eventually they are going to want to move her into a wrestling aspect and give her the Divas title and we've all seen how much TV time the Divas champion gets at times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



A-C-P said:


> AJ is "must see" specially now. Only problem I see here is eventually they are going to want to move her into a wrestling aspect and give her the Divas title and we've all seen how much TV time the Divas champion gets at times.


Yeah, I hope she can break that chain, and WWE gives her a chance to get the title over. I believe she can.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is overrated she isnt even that good. Kelly Kelly is better than her. Also I bet CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and the rest of the guys in the back are banging her


I see. You're just mad because Kelly Kelly isn't in the spotlight doing her rollups while AJ is doing something significant to make people pay attention. AJ is better in the ring and on the mic. If she wasn't, she wouldn't get the people talking.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Bob the Jobber said:


> That's what everyone said after Bryan and her initially broke up and how she'd be relegated back to 2 minute diva matches. Yeah, how'd that work out? She's tied to two of the top guys in the company right now. Where can she go really?
> 
> And as for the "dick riding", her and Bryan were the only reason to watch Smackdown for months.


and now they're the only reason to watch RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, I hope she can break that chain, and WWE gives her a chance to get the title over. I believe she can.


I really hope so to, and also beleive she can as long as she gets to stay on TV with the title and keep her crazy chick character.

and :lmao at Kelly Kelly being better than AJ, and even bigger :lmao at a Kelly Kelly fan accusing AJ of sleeping around backstage


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



A-C-P said:


> I really hope so to, and also beleive she can as long as she gets to stay on TV with the title and keep her crazy chick character.
> 
> and :lmao at Kelly Kelly being better than AJ, and even bigger :lmao at a *Kelly Kelly fan accusing AJ of sleeping around backstage*


:lmao yeah there's a word I'm thinking of...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Also I bet CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and the rest of the guys in the back are banging her


Hey, with Kelly Kelly taking time off someone has to fill the void. That's a big hole to fill.















Yes, I meant it like that. :cool2


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is overrated she isnt even that good. Kelly Kelly is better than her. Also I bet CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and the rest of the guys in the back are banging her












Queen AJ has rightfully taken the throne from that dead-eyed bitch.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Fuck me that in ring moment with AJ snogging Kane was just shocking and epic  I dont know how Kane kept in character through that and it must of been weird for AJ having to do that. I give props to both of them for acting that out so well


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She's hot. That's all i gotta say


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fuck me that in ring moment with AJ snogging Kane was just shocking and epic  I dont know how Kane kept in character through that and it must of been weird for AJ having to do that. I give props to both of them for acting that out so well


Kane is a veteran, he has to handle things BOSS like these days. :stuff


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Carcass said:


> and now they're the only reason to watch RAW.


basically :cool2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kane is a veteran, he has to handle things BOSS like these days. :stuff


I know hes a veteran and I have been a Kane fan since I started watching wrestling in 1998. He really is good at what he does and im sure he has alot of respect towards divas he works and is proffesional


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

No denying she's playing her part well, and I give her crefit for that - but people on here are somewhat overstating just how "over" she is. She barely got a reaction when she came out, she was getting the "what?" from the crowd and they only started chanting her name, after Punk broke the "what's" and put her over as a "crazy chick". The kissing Kane thing was a little creepy also... it looked like a middle-aged man kissing a young teenager. What I will say for AJ, is that she appears to have filled out a little, and her body is looking much fitter now. What I will also say, is that if AJ is in cahoots with Bryan, and Punk loses the title because he was taken in by a scheming and manipulative girl, he's going to look like a total imbecile.


----------



## Nikita Koloff (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

where do all the members who think she looks like a 11 y/o girl live? my daughter is 11 and she and her friends look NOTHING like this. i'm thinking you're full of shit of your water supply is tainted...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Remember the last Diva who had this much character development? Yeah she disappeared off the face of TV. I'm talking about Eve btw. 

But yeah for the meantime I'm enjoying this AJ "push". She plays the role to perfection. No lie, she freaks me out as well. I'm scared just to look at her through my TV. It's like watching a damn horror movie where you're constantly looking around the living room hoping that you don't see her just staring at you.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She is the greatest thing ever. Never have I ever had feeling for a "on-television" star. Her smile sets butterflies in my tummy :3


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I feel like I tune into Raw just to zone out until the Bryan/Punk/Kane/AJ segments, and if there's a Christian or Ziggler match i'll pay attention too.

AJ is amazing, girl can wrestle too. Anyone else want to see her in the ring more? 

I'd put the diva's title on her if it was up to me, it's not like anyone cares about Beth or Layla.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Love this Aj!


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

did she get a boob job?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I love AJ. She's very interesting


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Buck Angel said:


> did she get a boob job?


I don't think so. Not sure what would have made you believe that.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I am the only who find that AJ was acted like a cartoon character like ... Harley Quinn ?

The jump around Kane and the kiss.That sounded very cartoon to me :lol


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



sharkboy22 said:


> Remember the last Diva who had this much character development? Yeah she disappeared off the face of TV. I'm talking about Eve btw.


Eve also isn't as talented as AJ and should disaster from television.

AJ continures to be one of the best things in wrestling right now, which is both awesome yet telling of the current roster and the lack of actual characters.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Nintymat0 said:


> I feel like I tune into Raw just to zone out until the Bryan/Punk/Kane/AJ segments, and if there's a Christian or Ziggler match i'll pay attention too.
> 
> AJ is amazing, girl can wrestle too. Anyone else want to see her in the ring more?
> 
> I'd put the diva's title on her if it was up to me, it's not like anyone cares about Beth or Layla.


Sorry AJ prove nothing in the divas division,because she is not involved in the divas division.AJ has a non-wrestling role with male superstars,you can not compare her with other divas who try to do something in the diva division.
I want to hear how much the crown will care about AJ in a divas match and I want to see how good and entertaining it's her performance in the ring.
I think you will be disappointed of how things really are.While I will laugh at those who have overrated her.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



e1987p said:


> Sorry AJ prove nothing in the divas division,because she is not involved in the divas division.AJ has a non-wrestling role with male superstars,you can not compare her with other divas who try to do something in the diva division.
> I want to hear how much the crown will care about AJ in a divas match and I want to see how good and entertaining it's her performance in the ring.
> I think you will be disappointed of how things really are.While I will laugh at those who have overrated her.


You sound like AJ has never wrestled. Until she started this current angle, she wrestled fairly often, and she's better than most of the women on the roster. She's not Natalya, but I might rank AJ second as far as wrestling skill goes.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



theDJK said:


> YES! YES! YES!


Is that supposed to be an ass? I don't get it.

She's doing a good job in the storyline, but she's really not even as hot as people make her out to be. She's like a 5 or a 6.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TheSupremeForce said:


> You sound like AJ has never wrestled. Until she started this current angle, she wrestled fairly often, and she's better than most of the women on the roster. She's not Natalya, but I might rank AJ second as far as wrestling skill goes.


I talk about reaction not in ring ability.Because people are saing that crown will care about what ever she will do.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Completely agree! Fans and insiders alike are completely in love with her. I would like to see her get more match time though, she's the female Ziggler in the WWE.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is a Yandere


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

The best acting diva currently, gets more time doing this than actually being a wrestling diva.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



wAnxTa said:


> She is the greatest thing ever. Never have I ever had feeling for a "on-television" star. Her smile sets butterflies in my tummy :3


 That is exactly why she is so great. She makes you lose sight of the fact that she is playing a character and draws you in. That shy smile, the skipping around the ring. Everything she is doing right now is golden. I am hoping beyond hope that she and Bryan get a long run together at the top. Could be the best thing since the McMahon-Helmsley era.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



M.S.I.I. said:


> Is that supposed to be an ass? I don't get it.
> 
> She's doing a good job in the storyline, but she's really not even as hot as people make her out to be. She's like a 5 or a 6.


I don't find her hot either. She is just insanely cute.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



M.S.I.I. said:


> Is that supposed to be an ass? I don't get it.
> 
> She's doing a good job in the storyline, but she's really not even as hot as people make her out to be. She's like a 5 or a 6.


No, it's not. AJ has the most personality amongst most the roster. Actually has a character. I think she is cute. She is different from the norm, and I think that's what most mark for. Trust me, there's a girl that goes by the name of Paige in development. And believe me, just like we AJ marks hype up AJ. She will be hyped up as well when or if she debuts on the main roster.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

she cute as hell and can act much better than the rest of the divas. she's really gotten into her character. maybe she's not acting? i notice more and more whistles from dudes in the crowd when she comes out. everyone seems to be in love. i know i am.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Eclairal said:


> I am the only who find that AJ was acted like a cartoon character like ... Harley Quinn ?
> 
> The jump around Kane and the kiss.That sounded very cartoon to me :lol


Hmm, you know who Harley Quinn's boyfriend was?

The Joker.

I wonder...is there someone on the WWE roster right now who could play a character just like the Joker???

Hmmmm.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I dig crazy chicks. and i'm all for Harley AJ and Joker Ambrose later in the year... The Anarchy Generation begins...


----------



## DevinB333 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Putting AJ in a match for the Diva's Title would give the match some actual attention. Not really saying that she'll make it credible, but people will actually give a shit... just one though.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Her acting still has a way to go, but it's actually noticeably improved in just the last few weeks alone.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



DevinB333 said:


> Putting AJ in a match for the Diva's Title would give the match some actual attention. Not really saying that she'll make it credible, but people will actually give a shit... just one though.


Are you talk about people on internet or from a live crown.... just one though.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



e1987p said:


> Are you talk about people on internet or from a live crown.... just one though.


Same if I like AJ,There is nothing I can do but agree to what you have said.For the moment,she have just do backstage.Now,on a ring,this will be totally different.
Because,if Eve got the heat,it's also because she have the look.And this is very important,in fact,I would says the second most important thing behind the mic-skills.
Personally,I like the look of AJ but as we can see,there is some other people who can take her seriously and think she is too much like a 12-year old little girl so,will the crowd react to her like the IWC does ... wait and see


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Her character is awesome. Her mic-work in bryan, punk, kane, aj segment was really bad. I dont think she needs much mic-time tho. Just keep her doing crazy backstage promos and acting crazy in the ring, that should be enough.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

He is the best character in the WWE right now. She is not one-dimensional like the majority of the roster and he is too hot to be right.
Looking forward to the PPV and I hope that this angle still continues after that.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She is as hot as it gets, and has an amazing character to play, but in my opinion it is so obvious that she is gonna screw Punk and Kane this sunday, so we may have a full heel AJ soon.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She's awesome and I have no idea what they have planned for her or if she'll be relevant in a few months, but couldn't care less, as right now she's probably the best thing in the WWE.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

How the fuck is she "must see" JESUS christ


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

After her snogging Kane on Raw I wonder what she will do next???


----------



## wildpegasus (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is easily the most interesting person in the WWE in a long time and it's all due to her. Congrats to her.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is honestly one of the most intriguing characters in the WWE right now. Her transformation from being Daneil Bryans naive girlfriend to the 'crazy chick' she is right now has been excellent to watch. Her inclusion in the WWE Title storyline has been a stroke of genius because you just dont know which side she's going to pick or what kind of effect she could have on who comes out the winner. In most cases you can kind of predict what happens to a point where it's obvious but while you have an inkling, it could turn three very different ways.

She's playing her character incredibly well too. While she's not the best on the mic, the way she talks works with her persona and her facial expressions are top notch at the moment. I really cant wait to see where the storyline goes from here, they couuld create a new power couple in the WWE with this one. With her and Bryan, or they could even do a double turn with Bryan and Punk which I think would work, turning Punk and her into the heel couple with Bryan playing the face. There are a lot of ways this could swing which is kind of rare these days, and it's down to AJ mostly.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Brye said:


> So we're not allowed to enjoy something as it's happening, rather than having to wait? If it dies down in a few months, it dies down but why not enjoy it while it's happening?
> 
> Seriously.


As much bandwagoning as occurs here in the IWC, I agree - sometimes it's simply a matter of enjoying something while it's good and then not enjoying after it stops being good. There will always be people who love or bash things based on what's popular to do, but at the end of the day, one can often make a solid argument that certain things were better before and has really cooled down since. WWE is masterful at the white hot to instantaneous cool-off phenomenon. Let's stupidly hope the same doesn't happen here.

A.J. is amazing. She puts all the Divas' acting skills to shame. Her facial expressions are fantastic. 

People clamor for Divas who don't fit the cookie cutter mold, yet they bash A.J. for looking like a "15-year-old boy" or whatever. Stop making your insecurities so clear. You yourself may be (or be with) an Amazon, but that doesn't mean that's what guys have to like, and most often, they don't. She doesn't look like an ass-kicker, but then again, she's not being booked like one (they don't even acknowledge that she has already appeared as a trained wrestler), so get over it. A.J. is one of few highlights of WWE.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

If she looks like a 15-year-old boy then I would definitely have left school as a homosexual.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Aj is definitly the most interesting character.Shes like the main eventer of the Divas divison,also unlike most of the Divas she can act.Looking foaward to what they do with her at No Way Out


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Viking Hall said:


> If she looks like a 15-year-old boy then I would definitely have left school as a homosexual.


:lmao


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Viking Hall said:


> If she looks like a 15-year-old boy then I would definitely have left school as a homosexual.


Hahaha repped

Post of the Year right there sir.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I'm liking the A.J twist and is was very intresting on Raw on Monday. But it's clear now she will screw Punk and kane and leave with D-bryan after she hasn't done anything to him but meh it's been a good storyline and it's intresting to see what happens after NWO now and if they keep the storyline going.




> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> 
> Now I can proudly rub it in Daniel's face that I beat him in a match. Btw,* once you go Bryan...you have to keep tryin'*


----------



## Carleymdm (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I know hes a veteran and I have been a Kane fan since I started watching wrestling in 1998. He really is good at what he does and im sure he has alot of respect towards divas he works and is proffesional


You've been watching wrestling since 1998 and you call Kelly Kelly the best diva ever?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Carleymdm said:


> You've been watching wrestling since 1998 and you call Kelly Kelly the best diva ever?


Thats the question I have to.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She is one of the best things going righ now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I most definitely want to see what she does at No Way Out.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Its gonna be interesting to see if AJ does anything at no way out after her snogging Kane


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its gonna be interesting to see if AJ does anything at no way out after her snogging Kane


You're obsessed man, 1 thread and 3/4 post in this thread alone about AJ kissing Kane GET OVER IT!!


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



The Pastor said:


> I have been going back and forth on her for months, but she really stole the show tonight. She really has "it". That something that makes you not be able to take your eyes off of her - in addition to being beautiful that is. They spent more time on the WWE Championship storyline tonight than they have in months and she was the showstealer of the entire angle. I want more of AJ!


I agree with this. Even if her kiss with Kane was one of the most forced & dispassionate kisses I've ever seen.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

People are on crack. AJ is a 5 on a cast of 2s. Maybe that is the confusion here. Now Vinnie Mac is a 10!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



jaw2929 said:


> Even if her kiss with Kane was one of the most forced & dispassionate kisses I've ever seen.


Agreed it had that I dare you to kiss him feel to it :lmao


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



jaw2929 said:


> I agree with this. Even if her kiss with Kane was one of the most forced & dispassionate kisses I've ever seen.


I found that AJ was passionate with the kiss :cool2


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



tommo010 said:


> You're obsessed man, 1 thread and 3/4 post in this thread alone about AJ kissing Kane GET OVER IT!!


It's like an episode of RAW with all the recaps.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Here's what I love...at No Way Out, AJ DECIDES who wins the WWE title and that's the best story flip of 2012.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Gotta dig crazy chicks!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



VladMan2012 said:


> Gotta dig crazy chicks!



She's not crazy, she's smart like a fox.

There's a difference.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I found her skipping and smiling on Raw to be a bit cringeworthy although she is definitely the most interesting diva right now. They are kinda rehashing Mickie's awesome psycho character a bit but oh well.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

People actually pay attention to something besides her looks? Lies....


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She's alright and only she's the second or third most interesting behind BRyan himself and probably Kane. And on the subject of her looks, imo she's hideous, looks like an 18 yr old asian(?) boy with long hair


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I kinda wanted them to name A.J. the special referee for Sunday then have her help Bryan win or something like that.

But, I think that would mean a ton overbooking.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Girls who think She looks like an boy are probably ugly as hell and want too look as hot and cute as she does. Boys who think she looks like an 12 year old girl maybe that are jealous they don't have an girlfriend who is as awesome as AJ and not as good looking as AJ.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Dark_Raiden said:


> She's alright and only she's the second or third most interesting behind BRyan himself and probably Kane. And on the subject of her looks, imo she's hideous, looks like an 18 yr old asian(?) boy with long hair


post your girl so we can do a comparison/contrast










your move, breh.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Matt Mendez JR said:


> Boys who think she looks like an 12 year old girl maybe that are jealous they don't have an girlfriend who is as awesome as AJ and not as good looking as AJ.


I'd say it's more about the fact that 60% of the guys on this forum are incredibly shallow. From the way some of these people speak about Women of wrestling they sound as if their fucking Ms. Worlds everyday and still being dissapointed. 

Typcal IWC comment on Divas: "Oh she's ugly as fuck despite posing in magazines. I don't have high standards, I like girls who are passable at best, like fucking *Keira Knightly* or *Megan Fox*, *Cheryl Cole* and *Vanessa Anne Hudgens* ain't too bad either, but not great. I'd never be attracted to her in real life, bah gawd ROH, American Dragon orgasm. I fuck fitter birds than that."

Really fellas?

If they had AJ or any other woman wrestler in the same room as them they'd sink into the ground, including myself to be fair.

AJ's an attractive girl, and she is making this triple threat at NWO very unpredictable.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TaylorFitz said:


> I'm torn. If she helps Bryan win the title she won't act crazy anymore. On the other hand if she doesn't help Bryan win the title Bryan won't win the title.
> 
> I'll just look at the match as a win win situation.


That depends if she was just playing "crazy" to help Bryan, but she seemed crazy even before the Punk/Kane involvement. If anything her crazy gimmick will lead to a full heel turn and her aligning with Bryan would make some sense.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



septurum said:


> I found her skipping and smiling on Raw to be a bit *cringeworthy* although she is definitely the most interesting diva right now. They are kinda rehashing Mickie's awesome psycho character a bit but oh well.



I think that word is a bit overused...

You're AJ, you're a Petite-Dwarf of a girl who is up against a monster with nobody to tag... Do you run at him and try to put him into the Octopus, or do you act a little sly and throw him off of his game by showing how girlish, and then how womanish you can be?

Let's be real here...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I kinda wanted them to name A.J. the special referee for Sunday then have her help Bryan win or something like that.
> 
> But, I think that would mean a ton overbooking.


Eh, I think not making her special guest ref makes her more of a wild card, which is what I think her entire character is predicated on. You have no clue what the hell is going through her mind or what she's planning to do next.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

The thing about AJ is for first time in like 6 years I only have an crush on crazy chicks. I only find women who are crazy attractive that tells you how good of an job she has done.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

*I'll give her this, she's become the most entertaining female within the WWE at the moment and has taken Eve's position as most featured female also. One of the things I'm looking forward to most on the PPV is to see where he allegiances lie.*


----------



## Realdonnyv (May 21, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I hope WWE and their PG initiatives takes AJ into a "Safe Sex" gimmick where she bangs Kane and Punk, and in order to to prevent STDs and pregnancy she always uses protection


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Man I wonder if AJ would agree to a live sex celebration if this was 2005


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Dark_Raiden said:


> She's alright and only she's the second or third most interesting behind BRyan himself and probably Kane. And on the subject of her looks, imo she's hideous, looks like an 18 yr old asian(?) boy with long hair


Please show me a picture of an 18 yr old asian boy that looks like AJ

I'm sure you won't, because she doesn't. Just making sure I put you on the spot for that comment.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She is the most interesting and entertaining character in the entire WWE. She is way more fun to watch than Punk or Bryan.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I really REALLY reeeeaaaallllllyyyy HATE it when people forces opinions in my of which I disagree.

So just because the thread starter has one opinion then the entire world should have the same one. Before I read this thread my opinion was A.J. wasn't anyone special and not any beautiful woman. She is too short and too skinny and way way too ugly to look at over all her entire persona. I have never liked A.J. But apparently the thread starter has something going on with A.J. in real life.

Another thing is, and I have said it so many times before, why concern yourself with a person of which you know NOTHING can happen to or with. You don't get to be her boyfriend (or girlfriend) and even if you should meet her, then what are the chances she really fancies you and thinks you are the only one for her so she would go to second base with you. Why not forget about her and instead use your energy on someone you actual have a realistic chance with.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



YimYac said:


> Please show me a picture of an 18 yr old asian boy


:blatter
Uhhhh.... 




thaang said:


> I really REALLY reeeeaaaallllllyyyy HATE it when people forces opinions in my of which I disagree.
> 
> So just because the thread starter has one opinion then the entire world should have the same one. Before I read this thread my opinion was A.J. wasn't anyone special and not any beautiful woman. She is too short and too skinny and way way too ugly to look at over all her entire persona. I have never liked A.J. But apparently the thread starter has something going on with A.J. in real life.
> 
> Another thing is, and I have said it so many times before, why concern yourself with a person of which you know NOTHING can happen to or with. You don't get to be her boyfriend (or girlfriend) and even if you should meet her, then what are the chances she really fancies you and thinks you are the only one for her so she would go to second base with you. Why not forget about her and instead use your energy on someone you actual have a realistic chance with.



While I certainly wish you were right about the OP having something going on with AJ in real life, I will share with you the unfortunate news that I do not. I am only a fan of a performer. I am not sure how that is to say that you have to feel the same way. And I have no idea at all what you mean by your last paragraph. Thinking she is a great performer does not mean that I would like to be her boyfriend (though I would certainly entertain the possibility if it arose ). When you reach the age of 9, you may understand this.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Wow, you know WWE is in trouble when people say that AJ Lee is "a must see part of the show" and "The best character on Raw". Be honest, most of you just want to have sex with her. Doesn't mean she is all that interesting or great as you make her out to be. I like AJ but I think some people are overrating her a bit much.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Striketeam said:


> Wow, you know WWE is in trouble when people say that AJ Lee is "a must see part of the show" and "The best character on Raw". Be honest, most of you just want to have sex with her. Doesn't mean she is all that interesting or great as you make her out to be. I like AJ but I think some people are overrating her a bit much.


I know right look at Tna people talk about Bully ray is must see or Bobby Roode is great. On the other hand when it comes to WWE were talking about how AJ is must see television and that she is amazing she is this, she is that stop it.Is she the rock no, is stone cold hell no, so stop making her like she is one of them, She is very good in her new role I give her that but to call her must see television is just down right embarrassing for an wrestling fan.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Matt Mendez JR said:


> I know right look at Tna people talk about Bully ray is must see or Bobby Roode is great. On the other hand when it comes to WWE were talking about how AJ is must see television and that she is amazing she is this, she is that stop it.Is she the rock no, is stone cold hell no, so stop making her like she is one of them, She is very good in her new role I give her that but to call her must see television is just down right embarrassing for an wrestling fan.


What is embarrasing is your use of the English language.

Either way, I'll induldge you. Is she the Rock? (See that thing...it's a question mark.) No. Is she Stone Cold? No. Is she male? No. You know who IS The Rock and Stone Cold? No one but The Rock and Stone Cold. If you think one has to be on their level to be "must see" - then bad news: There will never be another moment that you "must see". 

She is "must see" because of the reasons addressed throughout this thread. I would suggest you read through our posts before making your own, but I would much prefer you to enroll in a elementary grammar class first.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Matt Mendez JR said:


> I know right look at Tna people talk about Bully ray is must see or Bobby Roode is great. On the other hand when it comes to WWE were talking about how AJ is must see television and that she is amazing she is this, she is that stop it.Is she the rock no, is stone cold hell no, so stop making her like she is one of them, She is very good in her new role I give her that but to call her must see television is just down right embarrassing for an wrestling fan.



It's also funny because Booby Roode is terrible.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



The Pastor said:


> What is embarrasing is your use of the English language.
> 
> Either way, I'll induldge you. Is she the Rock? (See that thing...it's a question mark.) No. Is she Stone Cold? No. Is she male? No. You know who IS The Rock and Stone Cold? No one but The Rock and Stone Cold. If you think one has to be on their level to be "must see" - then bad news: There will never be another moment that you "must see".
> 
> She is "must see" because of the reasons addressed throughout this thread. I would suggest you read through our posts before making your own, but I would much prefer you to enroll in a elementary grammar class first.


I am not even American, I am Mexican sorry for my choice of words. English is not my native tongue thank for your pointless opinion on how I write on this forum. Now shut the fuck up !


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



ecabney said:


> post your girl so we can do a comparison/contrast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I just have to say...how is this a defense? It's not like AJ is YOUR girlfriend...

"Your dick is not allowed to like what I don't like!"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Striketeam said:


> Wow, you know WWE is in trouble when people say that AJ Lee is "a must see part of the show" and "The best character on Raw". Be honest, most of you just want to have sex with her. Doesn't mean she is all that interesting or great as you make her out to be. I like AJ but I think some people are overrating her a bit much.


Exactly this. She's great to look at but all her character does is act cute/cooky. But people throw around words like ''intriguing, amazing character development, compelling'' and all that.

Relax, she's hot and is acting a bit weird. Not much else going on there.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Striketeam said:


> Wow, you know WWE is in trouble when people say that AJ Lee is "a must see part of the show" and "The best character on Raw". Be honest, most of you just want to have sex with her. Doesn't mean she is all that interesting or great as you make her out to be. I like AJ but I think some people are overrating her a bit much.


I'm gay and I still think she's the best part of Raw....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Nope, AJ has a great colorful character, and is great in the ring, and on the mic. She also has a good sense of humor if you read her twitter. I think a lot of peeps only know her from her WWE run. Her FCW run was pretty good. Stacy Kiebs and Torrie Wilson were only great to look at AJ is an all around enjoyment imo. This same topic happened when Layla started getting popular, Layla got extremely better in the ring, then people brought up the same excuse. People only like her because "DAT ASS".


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is decent, but I totally believe Joseph Park is a way better character in every way. AJ really is just another crazy character on a company that uses Randy Orton and R-Truth as psycho crazed characters already, and they were originally going to make Cody Rhodes crazy as well. It seems that a surefire way to grab attention for at least a short amount of time, is to act batshit insane. But as with the case of R-Truth, the interest dies down fairly quickly.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

R-Truth was one of the most over heels WWE has had in a while. The crowd hated him.

R-Truth could've kept that character going for a while, but then he lost his momentum

1. Teamed up with the Miz which was awful

2. Losing to Rock/Cena

3. Getting fired

4. The suspension and subsequent face turn.

R-Truth was on fire during his feud with Cena, and legit could've been a solid main event stable if he won the belt


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TheSupremeForce said:


> You sound like AJ has never wrestled. Until she started this current angle, she wrestled fairly often, and she's better than most of the women on the roster. She's not Natalya, but I might rank AJ second as far as wrestling skill goes.


AJ never really wrestled to be honest. She had a feud when she teamed with Nattie & Kaitlyn taking on Alicia/Tamina & Rosa last summer, but other then that she had those rare NXT appearances and those two matches against The Bella Twins. 

While I find her terrible on the microphone, I find her character is really good and stole the show on Raw. The jumping around Kane was epic, and so was kissing and sitting down like Punk. 

And in wrestling wise, she just needs to learn how to do a cross body and then she will be fine!


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*What did you think of A.J*

I create the thread to talk about AJ and know what you think about her.I'm sorry if that thread doesn't have to be here but the other looks more like a apprecation thread that a thread where we talk about her and what she have done.

So,of course,during the last weeks.AJ has becoming THE person you talk about when you think about Raw.The result of the next WWE Title match is in her hands.The person AJ will choose will wins the match.Everything is focus on AJ now and I would like to know what you think about her and if you can see a future for her.And I would like that you explain your answer.Not just I hate her because she looks like a little girl or I love her because she's hot
And If you could answer like I will do,it would be nice.Thanks !

What I think about AJ right now

1) She is awesome.She got the mic and the attitude.Finally,a real diva (1)

2) She is good but sorry,she is just too tiny.I could never take her seriously

3) She isn't that good.People like her because of the booking but her mic is bad.Sorry but she doesn't have "it"

4) I hate her.She is just the IWC darling for the moment but she will never make the people react.Once that rivalry will be over,she will go back to what she was doing before

What I think is going to happen

A) The WWE is going to build the diva's division around her.She is going to be the new Trish Stratus

B) She is going to be the manager of the WWE champion 

C) She is going to be champion but we will not see her very often

D) Well now that people thinks to the WWE when we talk about AJ and not to the TNA.That's good,she can go back on the diva's division and had 3 minutes by show if she's lucky (1)



1D) I think AJ really got talent.Her interview with Josh Matthews or her jump around Kane had showed that she really got a attitude that most divas doesn't have.I also thinks she isn't that bad on the mic and on a ring,she can bring it but,I also thinks that the WWE just use her for a little time but isn't really interesting by the diva's division and that sadly for her,she will be like Beth after her storyline against Kelly Kelly and many people will jjust no more care about her


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

H.O.T


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

I would...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



DoubleAwesome said:


> H.O.T





Cloverleaf said:


> I would...


:jordan2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



Eclairal said:


> I create the thread to talk about AJ and know what you think about her.I'm sorry if that thread doesn't have to be here but the other looks more like a apprecation thread that a thread where we talk about her and what she have done.
> 
> So,of course,during the last weeks.AJ has becoming THE person you talk about when you think about Raw.The result of the next WWE Title match is in her hands.The person AJ will choose will wins the match.Everything is focus on AJ now and I would like to know what you think about her and if you can see a future for her.And I would like that you explain your answer.Not just I hate her because she looks like a little girl or I love her because she's hot
> And If you could answer like I will do,it would be nice.Thanks !
> ...


She was in TNA?


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



Pacmanboi said:


> She was in TNA?


AJ Styles presumably


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

*AJ's class, she came from being (let's face it) a jobber type female who could deliver in the ring a'la Gail Kim, when she was in the WWE. To being the most featured female in the WWE, good for her.*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Well, this thread devolved into the normal shitfest.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

Arrive.


Make EVERYONE fall in love with you.


Leave.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



hadoboy said:


> AJ never really wrestled to be honest. She had a feud when she teamed with Nattie & Kaitlyn taking on Alicia/Tamina & Rosa last summer, but other then that she had those rare NXT appearances and those two matches against The Bella Twins.
> 
> While I find her terrible on the microphone, I find her character is really good and stole the show on Raw. The jumping around Kane was epic, and so was kissing and sitting down like Punk.
> 
> *And in wrestling wise, she just needs to learn how to do a cross body and then she will be fine*!


Would you trust one of the Bella twins to properly catch you?

didn't think so.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

One of the hottest Diva's WWE has ever had.

To any of the haters saying "AJ looks like a teenage boy"

I've yet to see any of you link a picture proving this.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nope, AJ has a great colorful character, and is great in the ring, and on the mic. She also has a good sense of humor if you read her twitter. I think a lot of peeps only know her from her WWE run. Her FCW run was pretty good. Stacy Kiebs and Torrie Wilson were only great to look at AJ is an all around enjoyment imo. This same topic happened when Layla started getting popular, Layla got extremely better in the ring, then people brought up the same excuse. People only like her because "DAT ASS".


This right here. AJ's time in FCW, and even WSU, she can wrestle. She has the talent. AJ, as we can already see, can perform with her acting too. Her FCW Heel run was actually quite good.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

She's hot, and most interesting diva I've seen in years... Her character is awesome, and like I said she's HOT


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Her character is the most interesting in the WWE right now. And who would of thought she would steal this feud...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

AJ has offically been added to the list of divas Kane has done


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ has offically been added to the list of divas Kane has done


I think someone should make a thread about it.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

Isn't there like a huge thread on AJ already? In fact I'm sure it is on the same page as this thread.


----------



## Seth Mustaine (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

Best Diva in the World.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

Most interesting Diva on WWE TV right now and great to see (Y)

But I have to ask OP why do you totally contradict yourself in in # 1 and 2?

1) She is awesome.She got the mic and the attitude.Finally,a real diva (1)

2) She is good but sorry,she is just too tiny.I could never take her seriously

Shes awesome, a real diva! BUT you can't take her seriously? Which is it?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

Her character is interesting. And she's cute. But it's funny how everyone is freaking out, screaming 'greatest diva ever' over her.


----------



## PunkRoXanne (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

She is good , she is cute , but .. didn't she become crazier lately ? :frustrate


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ has stole the show for the divas. I think shes gonna be the main diva to push I wouldnt be suprised if she faces Layla soon for the divas title and wins the title


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



A-C-P said:


> Most interesting Diva on WWE TV right now and great to see (Y)
> 
> But I have to ask OP why do you totally contradict yourself in in # 1 and 2?
> 
> ...


Can't take her seriously as opposed to who?

Kelly Kelly? Friggin Layla? Lol.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



YESYESYES said:


> I think someone should make a thread about it.


Don't encourage him lol


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



A-C-P said:


> Most interesting Diva on WWE TV right now and great to see (Y)
> 
> But I have to ask OP why do you totally contradict yourself in in # 1 and 2?
> 
> ...



I wanted this to be something like a pool to see what the majority was thinking of AJ.And that's why I put a (1).Because this is what I have personnaly voted and what I think of AJ is after the 1D)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*



Eclairal said:


> I wanted this to be something like a pool to see what the majority was thinking of AJ.And that's why I put a (1).Because this is what I have personnaly voted and what I think of AJ is after the 1D)


OK that makes sense then, I apologize for misunderstanding your OP.

Then I vote #1 as well :lol


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Well, this Sunday there is a PPV, and a lot of people (including me) wanna know if AJ will screw Punk, help him retain, help Bryan, do a WTF moment and help Kane... I mean, we are waiting for what is A FREAKIN´ DIVA going to do on a PPV. 

You´ve got to, at least, give her and the creative team credit for that. I can´t remember when was the last time I had some interest in a diva´s PPV moment.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

At least, she is a real wrestling fan, not a wannabe model. Look at her when she was a teen, crying for meeting Lita in an autograph session:






0:20 and 0:53


----------



## Yoshi1992 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

she is a great diva


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



YimYac said:


> AJ has had amazing character development and been the most entertaining Diva for months.
> 
> Anyone denying that is just a blind hater


This.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

She's cool, at first I didnt care for her because I thought the "I'm a geek" thing was fake and she over did it, but I see she's legit. Reminds me of myself a bit, minus the comic book stuff.

However, she still looks 12 to me so the male fascination with her creeps me out.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

there is only two things I can watch on TV that get me excited
1. AJ
2. Germany 
If AJ and Germany are not TV forget about it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: What did you think of A.J*

AJ has quickly proven to be one of the hardest working and dedicated workers in the company. In every segment she is given, the girl is able to pull off her character with eloquence and ease. The fact that she is the top female worker in the company is nothing short of a treat for her great work.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

i really like her, as alot of others do, at the moment. 

think she will quickly lose this fanbase though as is always the way...i reckon she may be irrelevant in less than two months:sad::sad:


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

how come nobody complains about her jorts?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

From AJ Lee's twitter. 
Subtle hint at NWO?
















Now im really curious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Huh? What type of hint could that be, you know?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Hey if AJ makes out and grinds up against somebody once a week, then WWE TV will totally be worth it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She loves both Punk (Cyclops) and Bryan (Wolverine)?
Phoenix always rises?
Woman gains more power by losing more control of herself? 
Just more crazy talk?

Hell if I know.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Lol this is clearly Twilight for adults. Team Bryan all the way?


----------



## silas69 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: AJ is the best Diva's charecter ever*



PunkShoot said:


> Yes ever, everything about her is compelling, the look, the way she talks on the mic, the way she walks around and in the ring, her expressions she makes.
> 
> She is absolutely golden right now, WWE found maybe the next hall of fame DIVA right here. No joke.


I agree 100%,she has the "it" factor.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Vaelfor77 said:


> From AJ Lee's twitter.
> Subtle hint at NWO?
> 
> 
> ...


I'd pay more attention to the fact she stared solely at Bryan when she said she knew the best man would win at NWO.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Damn, she is trolling us!!!!


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I was annoyed with AJ Lee on NXT ... I enjoyed her being with Danielson because it created a nice back and forth, but wasn't totally sold on it. However, in the last several weeks I've fallen in love with the character. She's damn near perfect in this role and the only concern I have is that they will screw it up. She needs to get back with Daniel and they need to continue to push the two together in the coming months. Just PLEASE, don't put her with Kane or Punk ... that has to be the swerve.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Vaelfor77 said:


> Lol this is clearly Twilight for adults. Team Bryan all the way?


So stephanie is booking this feud

No wonder it's shit


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Vaelfor77 said:


> From AJ Lee's twitter.
> Subtle hint at NWO?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go with '[Beth] "Phoenix" + "I should start worrying about her."'


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



kokepepsi said:


> So stephanie is booking this feud
> 
> No wonder it's shit


Haven't watched a single movie in that series tbh.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



YimYac said:


> Would you trust one of the Bella twins to properly catch you?
> 
> didn't think so.


Well she has actually botched it many times in development too, against better in ring workers such as Serena and Naomi, so yeah I am pretty sure she needs to learn how to do it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I think AJ plans to get some revenge at NWO or I am reading this wrong. And she is just emphasizing on the poster, LOL. 










I am beginning to think she is just trying to make em all look like shit heads. She was bullied by DB, and now WWE is doing a revenge storyline.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Ok, I think AJ is smokin' hot and she's got some in-ring talent no doubt, but am I seriously seeing "AJ" and "Hall of Fame" mentioned in the same sentence?

Well, on second thought, the HOF is complete sham so I guess I shouldn't put up much of a fight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Haven't watched a single movie in that series tbh.


Me Neither


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She hasn't wrestled in AGES though? I can't just label her as the best diva if she hasn't wrestled in forever. I love her tho!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

this video never gets old for me :yum:


----------



## xCELLx (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

After her recent performances and then things like this video that show what she can do, anyone who is ignoring or just blind hating AJ is really missing out on something special.

Who would have thought the next 'total package' with 'it' would turn out to be a WWE diva

Im as fucking shocked as anyone but loving every minute of it!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



pinofreshh said:


> this video never gets old for me :yum:



I swear whenever she skips I can't help but think of Mickie and how great a feud with them would have been.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

The end of the Punk and AJ/Danielson and Kane match on Raw was great and i haven't said that about anything involving a Diva since Trish/Lita going into Unforgiven in 2006 so that's saying something. The facial expressions of AJ with her smiling and looking all sweet and innocent at CM Punk, Kane and Bryan Danielson were brilliant and she totally overshadowed all three men so she has really began to excel on screen.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Best Diva wrestler?????AJ????No because she hasn't been in the ring enough to show off what she can do. Best Diva atm because, sadly, the Diva's only work well in the WWE when they're valets or managers.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I have a feeling AJ will do something big at no way out I so cant wait


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have a feeling AJ will do something big at no way out I so cant wait


I like how you point out the obvious K2Fan :lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

After this week's SD!, it's official...


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She was awesome on Smackdown


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

You know if AJ was in Tna there would be no point in watching WWE anymore, she is the only thing that is making WWE interesting right now.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Anyone with as much passion as this girl has will do as well as she is doing.

If you watch interviews with her, she isn't doing this for money, she's not doing it to be famous, she's doing it because she has ALWAYS wanted to be doing what she's doing right now.

People with that passion, in this company, almost always do well


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ was so awesome on Smackdown. I really think WWE should put togther AJ and Kane as the new power couple


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

The actual matches she's had in the past couple months have been horrid.

If having "it" is a butter face, and shaved unibrow, then yes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The actual matches she's had in the past couple months have been horrid.
> 
> If having "it" is a butter face, and shaved unibrow, then yes.


Think what you will about her looks, but she's had like...three matches all year, not counting the tag match on Raw. And 2 of them were pretty much just her beating the fuck out of her opponent to further the crazy angle. So...where's the horrid thing coming from?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

http://www.the-coli.com/tsc/92-*-aj-lee-appreciation-thread*.html#.T9zUIbVrM3I

GOAT THREAD


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is the most interesting Diva we have had since Kharma.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I love her bit on the main titles for Smackdown, quick clip of her smiling, then a clip of her crying, then a clip of her looking angry/confused.

She's the most interesting DIVA the WWE have had in donkey's years.

And when was the last time that a Diva cutting a promo opened a WWE show?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ was so awesome on Smackdown. I really think WWE should put togther AJ and Kane as the new power couple


Listen carefully I shall only say this once - NO WAY! should they put AJ with Kane it will virtually kill all the momentum she has right now. Not only is Kane old enough to be her father what use is AJ to him at ringside? He's booked as a monster, all AJ will do is expose a human side to Kane that will cost him the match. 

AJ should and will be used as tool to extend the Bryan v Punk feud. Kane is only there to eat the pin to keep whoever loses out on the belt looking strong and able to demand a rematch at MitB, I personally feel Punk is going to retain with AJ's help by distracting Kane this way Bryan gets a rematch at MitB and will take the belt with AJ's help at this point we will see her true intentions. This sets up a finale match at Summerslam with a decent gimmick like a submission match or Ironman match.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Can't wait less then twenty fours hours to go until this thread goes into overdrive i'm pumped for what she is going to do.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is unpredictable. Which is something the WWE has struggled with being for years now. That's why I love her (besides her being hot and quite a good actor). I have no idea what will happen at No Way Out with her and the triple threat match and I love it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Matt Mendez JR said:


> Can't wait less then twenty fours hours to go until this thread goes into overdrive i'm pumped for what she is going to do.


Another one may be made because one might not see this one. During and post PPV's threads are made on the quick.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I pretty much agree with every pro-statement made about AJ in this entire thread, not only is she wholeheartedly entertaining, but she seems like she actually gives a damn. With most divas you can tell which ones are going through the motions and which ones are not, but I see AJ is a legitimate and genuine throwback to Lita/Trish/Victoria/Mickie in the sense that they are proud of what they do in/out of the ring to entertain you. That's what makes it even better. Obviously her character itself has been beat to death so many times over the years, but it's just so natural for her because she is that "cute" and "geeky" girl who you would never imagine could portray what she has become now. She has also evolved in the last six months and characters NEVER evolve anymore. We have had reason to care for her because of her mistreatment with Bryan and now that we care, we want to see everything else she does. Hence: Sunday.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*






Just dropping this off


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Whoever would have thought that AJ and the WWE could make the Mickie James psycho gimmick work in a pg environment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Tombstoned said:


> Whoever would have thought that AJ and the WWE could make the Mickie James psycho gimmick work in a pg environment.


I'm telling you man, she's a character beyond belief. 










Crazy and spunky. She is a geek outside of wrestling. She reads/has read bunch of comics and I am pretty sure she has absorbed these characters in a way, you know, try to become one.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Best smile of any diva ever.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Her character is amazing. Fist time in forever i'm actually interested in a diva! Plus she's bang tidy.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



RockCold said:


> Her character is amazing. Fist time in forever i'm actually interested in a diva! Plus she's bang tidy.


I don't know what bang tidy means, but I agree with everything else you said here, so I'll assume I agree with that too!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Dalexian said:


> Just dropping this off


Still the best divas match in the past two years


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

This song kind of makes me think about the AJ situation right now, it could be a good theme for her.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD1nQ1FWpoc


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Tonight could be the making of AJ if she does something really huge in this title match


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She is an AMAZING manager. I thought Kane being in this angle was too much, but she is selling it. With Punk on the mic and her crazy expressions, this angle is golden.

How she can evolve? I don't care. Her and Punk are the reasons I am back watching WWE regularly for the first time in a decade.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



ecabney said:


> Still the best divas match in the past two years


I had never seen this match before, and i have to agree that it was a great match, however I don't know if it's the best Divas match of the last two years, since I really liked the tables match from TLC 2010. Although I can't think of another match, a other than, that was better than this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



djmaza said:


> I had never seen this match before, and i have to agree that it was a great match, however I don't know if it's the best Divas match of the last two years, since I really liked the tables match from TLC 2010. Although I can't think of another match, a other than, that was better than this.


And rightfully so. AJ vs Naomi was a good match for sure, but there have been better. I am not so sure, but I think Layla vs McCool was a bit better.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Dalexian said:


> Just dropping this off


I really love her lucha-style skills, very entertaining to watch. And she sells her opponents moves almost perfectly. However, the one thing I think she needs to work on is running and bouncing off of the ropes. Maybe it's bc she's short, but she takes such little skips when running across the ring and when she bounces off of the ropes, it's a little too forced I guess bc she can't get enough momentum from running.

Doesn't change anything though, still love watching every minute of her


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She has a VERY expressive, animated face. Which to me, is absolutely adorable.

She just has that "girl next door"/"girl you'd see on the street" quality which is way more attractive to me than someone like Maryse who was just there to look good.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Fuck didn't know she was that good in the ring. Her vs. Kharma could be the Gail Kim vs. Awesome Kong version in the WWE. They could put on great matches. I really want to see her screw Punk and help Bryan win the title tonight, would be fucking amazing. She's easily the best diva WWE has going for them right now in a very long time. She's not just a pretty face but she actually has very good character and a lot of depth, you want to know what she's going to do next, and I honestly cannot remember the last time I thought about a divas character like that, not for a couple years at the very least.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Dalexian said:


> Just dropping this off


Shit, Naomi almost looks foreign in something other than her Funkasaurus gear. Great stuff though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

LOL wow, a lot of peeps really didn't see that match. Yet I see so many peeps make some hard judgment on AJ's in ring skills when they haven't seen most of her matches outside the main roster.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She definitely seems like the type of girl that if you dump her, she'd break into your house while you're sleeping and put rattle snakes in your bed.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Dalexian said:


> Just dropping this off


LOL
It´s ironic to see Kelly Kelly and hear her theme because AJ did something in weeks what Kelly couldn´t accomplish in years despite the big push and showing her down our throats and that is to have a large fanbase, make it that the whole wrestlingworld is talking of her, have a personality, a natural look and earning the respect of many fans as a athlete and a fresh character despite being a woman in a men's world.
Would I bang AJ and Kelly Kelly? Hell yes like the most people here but the difference between her and Kelly Kelly is that AJ is the type of girl who I afterwards would introduce to my parents and imagine to have a family with her and Kelly not because she is good for one thing only.

Look Kelly Kelly, a woman who is every man's dream without running half naked all the time! Thank you for the video Dalexian but the beginning of it just made me angry because it reminded me how I wasted years of watching this stupid cow


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

To the poster above me Kelly Kelly is just as good as AJ. She came into the business with no experience and worked her ass off in training to be where she is today. She is also very hot and marketable thats why WWE used her most for WWE media and lets not forget her being on the cover of Maxim something no other diva has done and she has been on the hot 100 list twice. I dont like the way you make out Kelly Kelly ran around naked her whole career in WWE and slept around backstage as she hasent done that. And dont go off at me for saying this as its my opinion or giving me more red rep


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> She came into the business with no experience and worked her ass off in training to be where she is today.


Which says it all.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is going to be remembered in the same vein as Lita or Trish by the time she retires.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Carcass said:


> She definitely seems like the type of girl that if you dump her, she'd break into your house while you're sleeping and put rattle snakes in your bed.


And you'd be weirdly turned on by it.

Also, what a joke comparing AJ to Kelly Kelly, Kelly Kelly is trash.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> To the poster above me Kelly Kelly is just as good as AJ. She came into the business with no experience and worked her ass off in training to be where she is today. She is also very hot and marketable thats why WWE used her most for WWE media and lets not forget her being on the cover of Maxim something no other diva has done and she has been on the hot 100 list twice. I dont like the way you make out Kelly Kelly ran around naked her whole career in WWE and slept around backstage as she hasent done that. And dont go off at me for saying this as its my opinion or giving me more red rep


Why should I red rep you? It´s not your fault that Kelly Kelly is perhaps the biggest slut in history.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Just watched that video, few things.

1) Primo needs to go back to that awesome entrance music
2) The commentary team of Cole and Matthews not giving a shit is hilarious
3) Kelly Kelly looks wooden, per usual.

Oh and AJ is great, but we all already knew that.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> To the poster above me Kelly Kelly is just as good as AJ. She came into the business with no experience and worked her ass off in training to be where she is today. She is also very hot and marketable thats why WWE used her most for WWE media and lets not forget her being on the cover of Maxim something no other diva has done and she has been on the hot 100 list twice. I dont like the way you make out Kelly Kelly ran around naked her whole career in WWE and slept around backstage as she hasent done that. And dont go off at me for saying this as its my opinion or giving me more red rep


I like Kelly Kelly, she's hot and she seems nice, but she is a TERRIBLE wrestler. After 6 years you would think she'd be decent, but she's TERRIBLE. 

As for her being in Maxim. What does that have to do with her being as good a wrestler as AJ? She's in Maxim cuz she's hot, not cuz of her wrestling skills.

And from everything we've heard, she has definitely slept around backstage. I don't hold it against her. She's hot and she works with a bunch of big muscular guys, so why wouldn't they all wanna bang her.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> To the poster above me Kelly Kelly is just as good as AJ. She came into the business with no experience and worked her ass off in training to be where she is today. She is also very hot and marketable thats why WWE used her most for WWE media and lets not forget her being on the cover of Maxim something no other diva has done and she has been on the hot 100 list twice. I dont like the way you make out Kelly Kelly ran around naked her whole career in WWE and slept around backstage as she hasent done that. And dont go off at me for saying this as its my opinion or giving me more red rep


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

After no way out she just got more awesome


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ should be the Gm of raw.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Y2-Jerk said:


> After no way out she just got more awesome


I was hoping for her and D Bryan to reconnect but, for her character, that ending will really help her progress. I hope she can continue the momentum she has been given.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

She was fine at No Way Out. The segment just didn't match up with the hype, IMO.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I guess they didn't want her completely taking over the title match so they focused the end and aftermath around her. Not the show stealer, but delivered in what she had to do.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

So from last nights action Kane snogged AJ backstage when she wished him good luck, then he carried her backstage when he thought she was hurt from being knocked off the ring apron but she wasent hurt at all. So are WWE really gonna do an AJ/Kane love storyline? fpalm feel sorry for this guy getting stuck in love angles with divas and its all gonna end badly considering AJ just distracted Kane so CM Punk could win


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Nah I dont see it, AJ helped Punk win the match with her distraction but I think we will now see Punk Vs Kane wiht AJ in the middle but AJ will still screw Punk over and get with DB.

The way I see it they are just dragging it out between Punk and DB but giving them two a rest between each other and pick it back up later.

It will end up AJ and DB being Champion after screwing Punk.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Yeah, AJ just used Kane and helped Punk win. Especially, with her smirk at the end. I will be shocked if this does not end with AJ helping DB.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

"Snogged"?! SNOGGED! Are you for real?


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

I think it is all just a work and DB is behind it all along.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



Phil5991 said:


> "Snogged"?! SNOGGED! Are you for real?


What's wrong with the word snogged?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

*I guess you can already call it a love storyline, hopefully Kane wont be involved with her for too long but I can see them turning him face which I really don't want to see.*


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Creative will do a Kharma-Ziggler-Hornswoggle love triangle if it means they'll trend.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



Phil5991 said:


> "Snogged"?! SNOGGED! Are you for real?


Snogged is an english term for kissing. I guess you havent heard that over there


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Well AJ stole the show last night by tricking Kane pretending to be hurt and distracting him so CM Punk could get the win. She is amazing and I think shes the top diva in WWE now


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Was kind of let down in the ending. I know it's leading down the line but there was an awful lot of build up regarding her "decision" for such a minimal impact of the match, really.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Was kind of let down in the ending. I know it's leading down the line but there was an awful lot of build up regarding her "decision" for such a minimal impact of the match, really.


I agree, It will carry on and is nowhere near ending and anyone who thinks that it will be kane and Aj from now on in are crazy it will be Punk and then the screwjob.T

The No Way Out poster was a right off aswell nothing happended between AJ and DB. I expect DB to take the title with help from AJ but it never so the poster was just trolling us.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TehJerichoFan said:


> She was fine at No Way Out. The segment just didn't match up with the hype, IMO.


Understatement of the Year. There were quite a few posts here from people clamoring to find out what AJ would do. Add all the promos on top of that, and we end up with... ten seconds of running to the ring and getting flung like a rubber band? And some people think this PPV delivered? Sheesh.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

What did you want her to do? Run into the ring, lock an Octopus on Kane and pin him to the ground while CM Punk laid ontop for a 3 count? Let's be real here. She came out like a vulture, manipulated Kane, and got her man of the moment the win. Notice that D-bry was nowhere to be seen. There are shenanigans afoot.

The more she gets into Punk's head, the more meaningful it's going to be if she realigns herself with D-bry


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Dalexian said:


> What did you want her to do? Run into the ring, lock an Octopus on Kane and pin him to the ground while CM Punk laid ontop for a 3 count? Let's be real here. She came out like a vulture, manipulated Kane, and got her man of the moment the win. Notice that D-bry was nowhere to be seen. There are shenanigans afoot.
> 
> The more she gets into Punk's head, the more meaningful it's going to be if she realigns herself with D-bry


Yep AJ's storyline is just getting started now that she has taken with Punk. The DB marks out there will see the results in due course.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Is anyone else pretty freaked out that Vince is allowing creative to really (dramatic pause) _build_ this angle, instead of the usual hotshotting or altogether scrapping of said angle?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Flyboy78 said:


> Is anyone else pretty freaked out that Vince is allowing creative to really (dramatic pause) _build_ this angle, instead of the usual hotshotting or altogether scrapping of said angle?


I'm telling you, I don't think Vince is paying any attention to this angle, and its allowing the writers to build it at a decent pace.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I'm telling you, I don't think Vince is paying any attention to this angle, and its allowing the writers to build it at a decent pace.


You're most likely right, and this further proves that Vince really needs to take a step back and quit the micromanaging.

Either way, that video package last night made her look like an absolute STAR. Good on the girl.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Flyboy78 said:


> Is anyone else pretty freaked out that Vince is allowing creative to really (dramatic pause) _build_ this angle, instead of the usual hotshotting or altogether scrapping of said angle?


Vince is letting them go because he knows it keeps the IWC heat off the rest of the show as long as Bryan/Punk/AJ are actually involved in something. Throw a Ziggler push in there and it's basically a "Shut the IWC up" campaign.




Dalexian said:


> What did you want her to do? Run into the ring, lock an Octopus on Kane and pin him to the ground while CM Punk laid ontop for a 3 count? Let's be real here. She came out like a vulture, manipulated Kane, and got her man of the moment the win. Notice that D-bry was nowhere to be seen. There are shenanigans afoot.
> 
> The more she gets into Punk's head, the more meaningful it's going to be if she realigns herself with D-bry


Have no problem with the finish by itself, but seemed to be too much of a "find out next!" build for little payoff. The build they went with would have been better suited for the match where she ultimately shows her true colors, wherever they may lie.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Snogged is a _childish_ english term for kissing. I guess you havent heard that over there


Fixed it for you


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Was kind of let down in the ending. I know it's leading down the line but there was an awful lot of build up regarding her "decision" for such a minimal impact of the match, really.


They'll run with 'she 'wanted' to help Punk, botched it, succeeded anyway' only to later learn she was trying to save it for D-Bry.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



VLR said:


> They'll run with 'she 'wanted' to help Punk, botched it, succeeded anyway' only to later learn she was trying to save it for D-Bry.


More I think about it the more I think it makes sense. AJ's character has been about leaving everyone confused as to what her true intentions are. They kept that up last night. She meant to play her hand, but Kane knocking her off the apron messed it up. The look she gave Punk was meant to keep stringing him along.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

There's a reason why Kane hasn't held the WWE title since 1998. It's because since then they've been fucking with his character. I'm sick and tired of the "Omg Kane is a onster!! The Devil's favourite demon!!" then out of nowhere he's doing spinaroonis.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Bitches love kane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Bitches love kane.


Well what do you expect from a guy with a 3 ft penis :kane

It appears more to me that they are doing a Punk/AJ love angle or Punk/Bryan/AJ love triangle and she is using Kane as a pawn.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Well it's obvious that they're not gonna give Bryan or Kane a title reign in this feud so this lovey dovey storyline will probably continue to the next PPV and that's it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Kane is just a pimp in WWE towards all the divas. I wonder what tonight on Raw will bring for Kane and AJ?


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

Simple...the look she gave Punk...meant she was up there the whole time to distract Kane. Jumping him and making out with him on RAW, the make out before the match....yea...the "mystery" is gone.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I was impressed by her facial expression after the match.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Fucking hope not! We all know AJ :mark: when she met her real life favorite wrestler Lita, but does the WWE really need her to follow down the footsteps of Lita and making her a couple with Kane?

fpalm recycled rerun...thankx WWE.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

AJ wanted Punk to win.. because he'll be easier for Bryan to beat then Kane. 
Simple booking. 

Making the love look between Punk and Kane (why D-Bry disappeared) then everyone is shocked (well The King at least) when she helps D-Bry win at MITB.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



eflat2130 said:


> I think it is all just a work and DB is behind it all along.


i hope so for that would be a brilliant twist


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



sharkboy22 said:


> There's a reason why Kane hasn't held the WWE title since 1998. It's because since then they've been fucking with his character. I'm sick and tired of the "Omg Kane is a onster!! The Devil's favourite demon!!" then out of nowhere he's doing spinaroonis.


qft


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



theDJK said:


> Fucking hope not! We all know AJ :mark: when she met her real life favorite wrestler Lita, but does the WWE really need her to follow down the footsteps of Lita and making her a couple with Kane?
> 
> fpalm recycled rerun...thankx WWE.


Yep I think AJ is going down the same path as what Lita did by getting with Kane


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



eflat2130 said:


> I think it is all just a work and DB is behind it all along.


Needs to happen. Even if it's predictable. Just don't know how they'll shunt Kane out of the picture though fpalm


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

The way I think it SHOULD go is build a match between Punk and Kane with AJ being a factor again and still involve Bryan a bit just so he's still part of the story. Then have Bryan win the Raw Money in the Bank, then the same night Punk beats Kane in the title match, Daniel Bryan runs down the ramp to cash in and out of nowhere AJ hits Punk with a chair then when Bryan gets in the ring she hands Bryan the chair and he continues beating him. The bell rings for the cash in and Bryan wins the title with AJ's help. Then the rematch at Summerslam, submission match or something.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

ANOTHER Katie Vick Storyline...fpalm I hope WWE have learned from their past mistakes


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

"Did I say snog again? Bloody hell"

Anyway...

I'm fine with this turn so long as Kane realises that AJ is fucking with him. Maybe setup a match at MitB with Bryan and Punk, have AJ try to convince Kane to help Punk only for him to turn on him at the last minute and chokeslam the pair of them. Thinking about it this could turn Punk and AJ heel if they do it right. Which would be a massive swerve.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

This story slowed down a little bit. Was hoping for something to happen to push it forward. They keep hinting at stuff but it never materializes and its pissing me off and boring me at the same time.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Was her helping Punk win at No Way Out the pay off to this story with AJ, or will it be something else? Do you think the WWE will give us what we all want and turn AJ heel making her and Bryan a heel power couple?

Personally I could see it going something like this...

Punk vs Kane for the championship at MitB they are feuding both over the championship and AJ, earlier in the night Bryan wins the brief case. Punk wins the match, retains the title and seemingly AJ's affection, she jumps in to his arms kisses him and then...BOOM! Octupus!! Then while AJ has Punk in the hold Bryan runs down, cashes in the brief case, slaps on the YES! lock and Punk is forced to tap out.

Then at Summer Slam, we get submission marathon match between Bryan and Punk with AJ in Bryan's corner. AJ should also win the Women's (refuse to call it Divas) championship at either MitB or Summer Slam.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



hbkmickfan said:


> Was her helping Punk win at No Way Out the pay off to this story with AJ, or will it be something else? Do you think the WWE will give us what we all want and turn AJ heel making her and Bryan a heel power couple?
> 
> Personally I could see it going something like this...
> 
> ...


That's friggin intense. :lmao love it. I am not so sure, but maybe until Punk has fully fallen for AJ then she will turn on him and help DB. Just like you said to be exact.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Wow just wow. I dont think that will happen though


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

It ends with a cumshot. Just like all the other orgy stories.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



DoubleAwesome said:


> ANOTHER Katie Vick Storyline...fpalm I hope WWE have learned from their past mistakes


I hope to god we never see something like that again. I do wonder where this AJ/Kane thing will go


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Hopefully something unexpected. I want a nice payoff to this storyline that I can't predict a mile away.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Bitches love kane.


Nah. Kane is just a broken, socially awkward character who is easy to manipulate. Women love to use Kane.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

I like that Kane has that side to him. Monster who is not to be fucked with but will turn to butter if a good looking girl smiles at him. It actually make sense with his character. One of the few things WWE has consistantly got right. Doesn't mean they have to use it every two years though.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Kane will get his glory.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Nope. I am pretty sure she is using Kane to help either Bryan or Punk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

AJ is using Kane and she let CM Punk know it, but the real goal is to gain Punk's trust and then screw him out of the title when the time is right.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

so Kane will get it. LOL


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Unfortunately, it seems so. Unless she's playing games with Kane and costing him matches so Punk can win.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

I can see them making it so that Kane keeps costing him and Bryan a few tag matches with being distracted, so Bryan ends up getting a singles match with Punk at MITB, then AJ comes up looking like she wants to help Punk win, but ends up costing him the title.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

This story just became typical WWE shock value comedy. They can't top themselves, and AJ is just gonna drift into the Hornswoggle/Boogeyman/Eugene style gimmick that was strong early but became annoying afterwards.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Gotta LOL @ people jumping off the bandwagon of the storyline just because they didn't get exactly what they wanted. I wanted D-Bry to win last night, but I can still enjoy what is happening. He'll win it sometime in the this feud, regardless of some of you turning all negative towards the whole thing. He's too good to be held down, and he's too over to be forgotten.

And people saying he was buried for being left in the match with 2 world champions and getting 2 finishers done to him is ridiculous. If anything, Kane is getting buried in this storyline for being all googly eyed for AJ, costing them 2 tag matches in the last 2 weeks.

Can't wait until AJ turns on Punk, will be good TV after that.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Punk is done with the storyline. It's AJ and Kane vs Bryan now. Punk just played matchmaker to get Kane with AJ, and retained his title. AJ's smile at Punk was her way of thanking Punk for her getting some 3 foot dick that night. Bryan's focus was on Kane after the match, and he's going to want revenge on Kane for abandoning him in the tag match. They're going to do Punk/Cena at MITB as a callback to last year's classic match.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



vanboxmeer said:


> Punk is done with the storyline. It's AJ and Kane vs Bryan now. Punk just played matchmaker to get Kane with AJ, and retained his title. AJ's smile at Punk was her way of thanking Punk for her getting some 3 foot dick that night. Bryan's focus was on Kane after the match, and he's going to want revenge on Kane for abandoning him in the tag match. They're going to do Punk/Cena at MITB as a callback to last year's classic match.


Nope, Big Show...who is on to "bigger and better things" will take on Punk. Not sure who Cena will face.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

No, you're wrong. Bryan and Punk are far from over, and Bryan didn't have a focus after the match, other than thinking of a way to use AJ to his advantage. He looked more like he was thinking than he was angry.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> No, you're wrong. Bryan and Punk are far from over, and Bryan didn't have a focus after the match, other than thinking of a way to use AJ to his advantage. He looked more like he was thinking than he was angry.


No, you clearly saw Bryan get distracted by Kane leaving and Bryan openly shouting at Kane to come back to the ring. AJ basically was the distraction to cause Bryan to lose that match, and Punk and Sheamus were just celebrating and moving on to their next programs. This is not some convoluted cahoots storyline anymore to get Bryan the title, so you can either carry on with your false hope, or just move on and cherish those Bryan/AJ moments from Smackdown, cause the Raw writers Gewirtz'd it up.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> No, you're wrong. Bryan and Punk are far from over, and Bryan didn't have a focus after the match, other than thinking of a way to use AJ to his advantage. He looked more like he was thinking than he was angry.


What possible reason would she have to take away Bryan's partner and leave him alone against Punk and Sheamus if they were working together? Bryan/AJ ended tonight.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

AJ helps Punk win > Kane floating around the roster doin mnothing but with AJ > Punk vs Bryan > Aj helps Bryan wins


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

D-Bry's done with this angle. It's gonna be Kane/Punk/AJ going into MITB while Daniel Bryan feuds with someone like Santino and loses to them in 2 minutes @ MITB.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



Carcass said:


> D-Bry's done with this angle. It's gonna be Kane/Punk/AJ going into MITB while Daniel Bryan feuds with someone like Santino and loses to them in 2 minutes @ MITB.


You really jumped off the bandwagon, lol. Looks like some pessimism really tanked the D-Bry fan club.

Oh well, I'll stay positive about where my favorite wrestler is going while the bandwagoners move on to their next gimmick.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> No, you're wrong. Bryan and Punk are far from over, and Bryan didn't have a focus after the match, other than thinking of a way to use AJ to his advantage. He looked more like he was thinking than he was angry.


Since you're a big Daniel Bryan fan, what do you think of the idea of Bryan doing what Punk has done before and win a Money in the Bank match for the second straight year. Then cash in on Punk after his match with whoever at MITB with AJ's help, maybe have Bryan throw in a guarantee as a one up to Punk. Just as long as they keep him involved with Punk somehow, then the big match at Summerslam.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

AJ is fucking terrible. This storyline is stupid. Can we just get a regular Punk/Bryan Feud? Kane RUINS EVERYTHING.

He's notorious for constantly having bad feuds.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> You really jumped off the bandwagon, lol. Looks like some pessimism really tanked the D-Bry fan club.
> 
> Oh well, I'll stay positive about where my favorite wrestler is going while the bandwagoners move on to their next gimmick.


Dude, We ALL love Bryan, but it's painfully obvious WWE are doing Kane/Punk which will be god awful and Cena/Otunga is going to main event MITB.

Sorry for double post


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



VoiceOfTheVoiceles said:


> Since you're a big Daniel Bryan fan, what do you think of the idea of Bryan doing what Punk has done before and win a Money in the Bank match for the second straight year. Then cash in on Punk after his match with whoever at MITB, maybe have Bryan throw in a guarantee as a one up to Punk. Just as long as they keep him involved with Punk somehow, then the big match at Summerslam.


At this point, I just want a Bryan WWE title reign. He is awesome as champion.

However, I really wanted him to win it in a legit match, maybe with some help or cheating, but not with MITB. I would rather hope for a Bryan/AJ team up to get him the title.

Maybe they could have Punk vs. Kane at MITB, and have Bryan with MITB, then after AJ helps Punk keep the title, they celebrate, Bryan's music hits, and AJ low blows Punk, helping Bryan capture the title.

That would be best case scenario if Bryan HAS to win it via MITB.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> You really jumped off the bandwagon, lol. Looks like some pessimism really tanked the D-Bry fan club.
> 
> Oh well, I'll stay positive about where my favorite wrestler is going while the bandwagoners move on to their next gimmick.


It's not bandwagoning when the feud is over. There is no Bryan/Punk match next or Kane/Punk match, both Kane and Bryan lost twice in 2 nights with alternating guys getting pinned for 3 counts. The commentators already put over the list of Punk's victims in his title run including Kane and Bryan and implied that he would be looking to extend that list. AJ is with Kane to fued with Bryan which they planted the seeds of tonight, Bryan's gonna go back to mocking AJ and Kane will be the one who stands up for her. Punk is going on to bigger things, his triple threat challenge was overcome last night. And he overcame Daniel Bryan solo at OTL. It's over. There is no bandwagon.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> You really jumped off the bandwagon, lol. Looks like some pessimism really tanked the D-Bry fan club.
> 
> Oh well, I'll stay positive about where my favorite wrestler is going while the bandwagoners move on to their next gimmick.



It's not bandwagon jumping. It's facing the facts in light of previous history. Now I don't think D-Bry is going back to curtain jerking but he is gonna get the short end of the stick. He should be getting put over as a cunning heel for Punk to overcome a few months from now but most likely he'll feud with Kane and AJ and the end result will be a boring feud. Kane and Bryan gain nothing and AJ and Bryan lose a ton of momentum and fan support. At least Bryan "should" win the feud with Kane. God knows the guy could use some wins lately. When was his last win? Extreme Rules against Sheamus in the second fall? Oh no, I forgot that gripping win over Lawler.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



SteenIsGod said:


> Dude, We ALL love Bryan, but it's painfully obvious WWE are doing Kane/Punk which will be god awful and Cena/Otunga is going to main event MITB.
> 
> Sorry for double post


This. D-Bry was nothing more than filler for Punk and way to add AJ into the feud. Now that that's done, he'll be back to his pre-WHC reign booking.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Whatever guys, I might have to stop posting here until after Smackdown tomorrow or RAW next week, his next appearance when everybody realizes it is status quo for him staying the WWE title picture.

Can't take people complaining and being all pessimistic about people who are supposedly one of their faves, reminds me of Pyro's posts.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> At this point, I just want a Bryan WWE title reign. He is awesome as champion.
> 
> However, I really wanted him to win it in a legit match, maybe with some help or cheating, but not with MITB. I would rather hope for a Bryan/AJ team up to get him the title.
> 
> ...


They could also just do the very rare thing and have Bryan come out the night after he wins the briefcase he attacks Punk and it looks like he may cash in then he stops and say something like "I'm so much better than CM Punk and I don't need to sneak attack him to beat him, I'm cashing in for a WWE title match at Summerslam! YES! YES! YES!" 
Then have AJ help Bryan at Summerslam!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

I would be good with that, as well. I'd rather he won it out right this time rather than doing what he did for his first world championship. He's better than sneak attacks.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

i feel like bryan now have become nothing but filler for PUNK... Aj-Bryan was so great and right now they put AJ with punk and have Bryan nothing but filler. i hope this whole Aj with PUNK or Kane not turn into fucking love storyline....


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

I'd rather watch AJ skip around the ring for 10 minutes than a Bryan match. The pasty little weakling is just not credible. Sorry, I know lots are in love with him but if he's got the belt the entire company looks like a joke.

I want a love angle, I want Kane to impregnate AJ and have them raise the child every monday night for the next 18 years until he/she goes off to college.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



apokalypse said:


> i feel like bryan now have become nothing but filler for PUNK... Aj-Bryan was so great and right now they put *AJ with punk* and have Bryan nothing but filler. i hope this whole Aj with PUNK or Kane not turn into fucking love storyline....


AJ isn't with with Punk, he doesn't care about that broad. If Kane is feuding with anybody then it'll be Bryan, since Bryan will call Kane out for being a simp for getting distracted by a bitch and costing them their match. Who knows who Punk is feuding with as there was no development with his character whatsoever tonight, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow or next week before we start overreacting and shit.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Kane has honestly taken a lot of momentum away from this storyline. Can't believe I'm saying this but he is boring in today's day and age. He took a lot of air out of the balloon. And it looks like he's going to continue to be involved. Sigh. Fuck the WWE.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

I wouldn't be opposed to Bryan getting away from Punk for a while. Punk is honestly boring me in this feud and him always getting the upperhand against D-Bry is annoying. I'd like a Jericho face turn to feud with Bryan once he comes back, then maybe in a few months give Bryan the title. Having Bryan earn the WWE title after a while of failed attempts may actually make his reign more special.

The ppl jumping off cliffs due to Bryan not currently being champ are irritating. The guy is a star and will not be put back in the going nowhere midcard group like Swagger, I'll start worrying once a PPV goes by without a D-Bry match on it, which won't happem because he's the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*



The Redeemer said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to Bryan getting away from Punk for a while. Punk is honestly boring me in this feud and him always getting the upperhand against D-Bry is annoying. I'd like a Jericho face turn to feud with Bryan once he comes back, then maybe in a few months give Bryan the title. Having Bryan earn the WWE title after a while of failed attempts may actually make his reign more special.
> 
> The ppl jumping off cliffs due to Bryan not currently being champ are irritating. The guy is a star and will not be put back in the going nowhere midcard group like Swagger, *I'll start worrying once a PPV goes by without a D-Bry match on it,* which won't happem because he's the best wrestler in the world.


This, 2011 was a bumpy roller coaster ride for this Bryan supporter. I'm just eating off this dude getting a considerable amount of tv time every week.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Finally people are past the denial stage, as I said if he didn't win at No Way Out, he was done as a real top heel and his only chance would be if he turned face sometime down the road.

Remember this is the same company that had Cena beat Brock Lesnar, and has fucked up and screwed up every major storyline they've conceived in the past 8 years.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

He doesn't need to turn face, the guy is not going anywhere. He's the star if WWE in 2012 and is only getting bigger. Just because he didn't win the top title in the business in his first fued for it doesn't mean he will become irrelvant.

He's in both shows every week and probably gets more airtime than anybody due to that.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*










Makes me think of










The more I think about it, the similarities in character are uncanny. All she has to do now is call Kane "Mister K". :lol


----------



## MickieHBKfan (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Im REALLY getting annoyed at what they are doing with AJ, I liked her when she was on NXT, I thought she was a good wrestler and then they stuck her with DB and shes been nothing but a train-wreck, being all lovey-dovey for DB, then switch's to Punk and now its Kane, Im frankly getting sick of it, I want this AJ crap to be done and over with.to me it seems like they are turning her into another Eve, a hoeski, I mean didn't she say in a interview with Josn Matthews that she liked when guys look at her, sound kinda like what Eve said doesn't it?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

She's definitely turning into Harley Quinn, but I doubt Kane will be her obsession long-term. It's either going to be D-Bry, since the foundation is already there, or the other crazy to soon debut, Dean Ambrose, since they could end up being alot alike.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

I'm with the majority here, and I think this will soon unfold to show that DB was in on this all along. Would be fun to see, I think.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Kane is the good guy in this feud right? 

I mean he didn't get involved until Daniel Bryan & CM Punk hit him with chairs as a one upmanship between the two. 

He gets revenge on both of them and then looks to get back into the world heavyweight championship race only for Bryan to cost him the match. 

Bryan interferes in his WWE title match and then when he could have attacked AJ, he didn't. Guess what happens on Smackdown, AJ distracts him and gets him brogue kicked. 

Then they have the tag team match and AJ kisses him in the match, causing him to leave and not attack her.

Smackdown when she gets hurt he comes out to carry her to the back, only to be attacked by punk.

No Way Out AJ causes him to lose the match. He seemed more concern with her welfare after the match more than him having lost the match.

And tonight she costs him the match by pretty much trolling him in the Harley Quinn/Kane costume.

Where in this whole affair did Kane do anything heel-like? I like AJ but Kayfabewise she deserves a chokeslam.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Kane just a big dumb red monster, he don't know what go on he 2 dumb. Aj smart, Kane dumb.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



Kazzenn said:


> Hopefully something unexpected. I want a nice payoff to this storyline that I can't predict a mile away.


AJ beats Punk for the title? :bryan


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



haribo said:


> AJ beats Punk for the title? :bryan


this she becomes WWE champion i'd mark


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Has to be a Bryan masterplan to win the title .

:bryan


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

If that finish like that :lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=ULjTsr5CyAI2k&feature=player_detailpage&v=jTsr5CyAI2k#t=174s

Trish = AJ
Chris Masters = Bryan
Shelton = Punk


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

I'm not sure about having her slap the octopus on Punk to cost him a match because a) it would make the WWE champion look pretty weak to lose out to a 100lb girl (and thats not to try and be sexist, its just a fact) and b) the octopus is easily countered by a side slam so Punk with his supposed high level of wrestling ability would also look pretty dumb for not just falling over sideways to slam AJ and break the hold.

No doubt there is more to come, but I think any interference would need to be a lot more subtle than that. Most likely the only direct action she would take would be a well timed low blow.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

Not anymore.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Is a girl skipping around a ring now deemed to be some sort of entertainment.?
To see grown people on here go on and on about her dressed up in kane mask as if she did something amazing.
Its not like she came back from pluto with the cure for cancer.She offers nothing but wank material to the sad lonely people and her involvemet takes from the matches.
Fast this rubbish runs its course the better


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

i just enjoy watching kane looking confused and punks facial expressions, but i see your point she does look desperate, which makes her a great metaphor for the company at the moment


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

They are building to something bigger, AJ will be a major player in the future, trust me.

The aren't going to burn out this "Who's side is AJ on?" angle before MITB, maybe not even before Summerslam, so they need to keep the audience guessing who AJ is siding with until then.

Once AJ interferes properly in a match and determines the new WWE champion (or helps Punk win or whatever), she'll be a major player. But for now, they're just keeping us guessing until the time comes.

Just be patient.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



Nintymat0 said:


> They are building to something bigger, AJ will be a major player in the future, trust me.
> 
> The aren't going to burn out this "Who's side is AJ on?" angle before MITB, maybe not even before Summerslam, *so they need to keep the audience guessing who AJ is siding with until then.*
> 
> ...


I personally find the whole thing boring and annoying.The only people with an interest in Aj are the same lonely people who live in a dreamworld.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> I personally find the whole thing boring and annoying.The only people with an interest in Aj are the same lonely people who live in a dreamworld.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I thought the moment was funny but what probably ruins it for you is seeing four or five threads per forum about it. It's starting to make me wish I had a filter so I don't have to scroll past the threads all the time, but other than that I have no issue with it. I couldn't stop laughing at Kane's face. She really is great at her role.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> I personally find the whole thing boring and annoying.The only people with an interest in Aj are the same lonely people who live in a dreamworld.


Well you certainly live up to your username.

I think a lot of people enjoy AJ. She is playing her character very well. I find her to be a lot of fun, and adding a different element to the feud. Perhaps it is you who lives in a dreamworld.

Inception.


----------



## Seanzie (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> I personally find the whole thing boring and annoying.The only people with an interest in Aj are the same lonely people who live in a dreamworld.


So wrestling fans?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Yeh, its something different and I am in the group that is enjoying it on WWE TV, but its not like I think its the greatest thing ever either, but, the 1000 threads about it are a bit much.

The only thing I am sick to the eyeballs of right now in the WWE is CENA


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I guess it takes a supreme level of fitness and vast amount of skill and effort, and years of working out and in ring wrestling ability to do what she does every week.

its not like they could just go out and get a good looking girl and have her skip around the ring ....hell no


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> Is a girl skipping around a ring now deemed to be some sort of entertainment.?
> To see grown people on here go on and on about her dressed up in kane mask as if she did something amazing.
> Its not like she came back from pluto with the cure for cancer.She offers nothing but wank material to the sad lonely people and her involvemet takes from the matches.
> Fast this rubbish runs its course the better


Agreed. It's not her - it's her character. Some 7 year old, somewhere, is looking at her childish antics and pointing at the TV and laughing. We are a long, long way away from Sable's handprints.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Me too, i have to laugh at the people who say she should be Divas Champion. The Divas title would be too heavy for her!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



jcass10 said:


> *Well you certainly live up to your username.*
> 
> I think a lot of people enjoy AJ. She is playing her character very well. I find her to be a lot of fun, and adding a different element to the feud. Perhaps it is you who lives in a dreamworld.
> 
> Inception.


the high king is a reference to irish history, maybe if you spent less time jacking of to AJ and try educate yourself.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

She is one of the best things going right now.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



Nintymat0 said:


> ...so they need to keep the audience guessing who AJ is siding with until then.


Wrong. Everything has a shelf life. Another month of this is gonna be pushing it. Although I think she chose last night...siding with Kane to fuck over Bryan. We'll see I guess.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



volunteer75 said:


> She is one of the best things going right now.


This.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I agree that this storyline is incredibly boring and pointless. I will even say it's worse than Cena/Big Show/Laurinitis (which is saying a lot as I hate that story too).


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I really don't see what others do in AJ at all, she's nothing special (in my opinion of course).

What made me laugh was that AJ Appreciation thread that was made 2/3 weeks ago which managed to get like 250ish replies. Mental.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Realistically, you could've put any diva in a Kane costume and mask and get the same shock effect. Same thing with a diva making out with Kane. The credit really is on Kane's selling more than anything, but he's not the pretty girl.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

After she's done with whoever she's doing, she'll do nothing for months and probably end up on NXT.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I think people are overreacting with their praise and shameless marking out every time she appears on screen but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I thought it was funny and AJ is awesome so yeah im loving every minute of it!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> I personally find the whole thing boring and annoying.The only people with an interest in Aj are the same lonely people who live in a dreamworld.


So you say just because someone finds AJ appealing and entertaining, they are lonely people in a dreamworld? Well sorry to kick you off you high chair,but people have different tastes in entertainment, it's something that you will have to deal with on this forum. Also, your username really suits you.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

There definitely is a weird, almost obsessive love of AJ from the IWC right now, but I still like what she's doing. It's the most interesting thing on WWE programming right now, and I wish the angle would be allowed to close Raw for once, instead of "Whatever Cena's Doing Right Now" always being positioned as the opening AND closing segment every week. Because Raw being bookended by Cena's program, THAT'S what'll turn the ratings around!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



septurum said:


> I think people are overreacting with their praise and shameless marking out every time she appears on screen but to each his own I guess.


All of this.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> the high king is a reference to irish history, maybe if you spent less time jacking of to AJ and try educate yourself.


Regardless of where your username came from, get off your high horse. People enjoy different things. You're just coming across as a baby.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Not a fan of her at all, I don't care much about her psycho thing, only about D Bryan/Punk feud in itself.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I find her entertaining sometimes like when she dressed up in the Kane outfit, Kane's expression was priceless.

I do however find it annoying and sometimes even angering when she ruins matches [Ex: WWE title match at NWO, which was great until she ruined it]. She definitely crosses the line when she screws around with matches like that.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I only find AJs involvement funny because it is something interesting and random within that 3 way feud. Otherwise we would get no buildup at all (again), little mic. time (again) and the usual routine from Kane. Another words, without AJ they wouldn't have any reason to keep going with these variation of matches with the 3 guys.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

it's because a lot of people here are pedophiles that are attracted to a girl that looks and acts like a 12 year old. someone even went so far as to say she's the best diva since Trish/Lita.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



vanboxmeer said:


> Realistically, you could've put any diva in a Kane costume and mask and get the same shock effect. Same thing with a diva making out with Kane. The credit really is on Kane's selling more than anything, but he's not the pretty girl.


People are probably going to jump all over you for this, but it's true because of the nature of Kane's character. It's worked with EVERY female he's been paired with in a storyline: Tori, Lita, Chyna (who was already over granted), Kelly, AJ...because his character is a freakish monster so its always interesting to see him paired up with a female for one reason or another.

Amusing that AJ got the Kane mask, I remember people saying they wanted Eve to wear it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



jcass10 said:


> Regardless of where your username came from, get off your high horse. People enjoy different things. You're just coming across as a baby.


did I hurt your feelings ?
A high king seems even higher on a high horse :lol


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Christ people complain about nothing new happening in the WWE and when somethng different comes along they still moan. Ok AJ wont be everyone's cup of tea but the way the WWE is now this is the best story going by a mile unless you like to see Super Cena every week.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> I personally find the whole thing boring and annoying.The only people with an interest in Aj are the same lonely people who live in a dreamworld.


Says the guy complaining on an internet forum ironically.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



ogorodnikov said:


> it's because a lot of people here are pedophiles that are attracted to a girl that looks and acts like a 12 year old. someone even went so far as to say she's the best diva since Trish/Lita.


What fucking 12 year old looks like AJ?

The only pedophile here seems to be you.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Clearly alot of people here are unfamiliar with her FCW/NXT work. AJ is very good in the ring and plays the psychotic bitch character pretty well.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



YimYac said:


> What fucking 12 year old looks like AJ?
> 
> The only pedophile here seems to be you.


Heh... yeah, I've never seen a 12 yr old who looks like AJ.

That's just the internet for you, if a woman isn't a talentless plastic bimbo like Sable, then she isn't a woman.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Clearly alot of people here are unfamiliar with her FCW/NXT work. AJ is very good in the ring and plays the psychotic bitch character pretty well.


Not denying that, she just shouldn't be screwing up matches all the time.
especially title matches, matches on RAW and SmackDown, I can see why but it just gets aggravating after a while.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



YimYac said:


> What fucking 12 year old looks like AJ?
> 
> The only pedophile here seems to be you.


not only have people here said she looks underage, but AJ herself basically said it.

http://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/212227338459553792

wow, don't you look like a fucking moron, huh?



Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Clearly alot of people here are unfamiliar with her FCW/NXT work. AJ is very good in the ring and plays the psychotic bitch character pretty well.


yeah, she's showcased her ring work really well so far.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

The only thing inside of her which is 12 is Kanes 12inch pole.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

She's playing her part well, but there's too much focus on her now.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



checkcola said:


> That's just the internet for you, if a woman isn't a talentless plastic bimbo like Sable, then she isn't a woman.


nobody has come even remotely close to saying anything like that.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> the high king is a reference to irish history, maybe if you spent less time jacking of to AJ and try educate yourself.


Can the Irish even afford history? :troll

But the stroyline is something a little bit different and judging by the pop AJ got last night I'd say the current storyline is working well for all the the parties involved and it will be very intresting to see what the big "pay off" is at the end of this feud


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



ogorodnikov said:


> not only have people here said she looks underage, but AJ herself basically said it.
> 
> http://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/212227338459553792
> 
> ...


She says she looks underaged, not 12, so I am pretty sure your the one still looking like the moron. 

And yeh the WWE really gives the Divas (any of them) the chance to showcase their ring work. unk2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

It seems this love storyline is more like AJ tricking Kane constentely. Last night on Raw AJ coming down to the ring dressed as Kane was so funny and Kane reaction was priceless. I wonder what Smackdown will bring for these two


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



A-C-P said:


> She says she looks underaged, not 12, so I am pretty sure your the one still looking like the moron.


are you dyslexic?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I found it good at first but they've clearly lost direction and fucked this up. No matter what happens it will make no sense. I have lost confidence in the storyline and now it just sucks to me. I don't get why WWE always sets up a good premise(NXT invasion, Summer of Punk, Rock winning against Cena) then don't follow through and do stupid bullshit.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

you hate goodlooking girl dancing around the ring, really? nothing wrong with it to me wwe hasn't given shits about divas since lita left


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Are they really gonna do AJ/Kane love storyline?*

She's amazing.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



A Divorce Lawyer said:


> The only thing inside of her which is 12 is Kanes 12inch pole.


:lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



Jags said:


> Christ people complain about nothing new happening in the WWE and when somethng different comes along they still moan. Ok AJ wont be everyone's cup of tea but the way the WWE is now this is the best story going by a mile unless you like to see Super Cena every week.


Super Cena is pretty much the equivalent to some chick playing dumb and skipping around the ring. Same thing to me in terms of entertainment, really.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



ogorodnikov said:


> not only have people here said she looks underage, but AJ herself basically said it.
> 
> http://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/212227338459553792
> 
> ...


Ever think maybe AJ said that because douchebags like you spam her with Twitter messages saying she looks 12?

I doubt AJ is bothered by you considering she is one of the most sought after women in wrestling.

Keep hating.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



YimYac said:


> Ever think maybe AJ said that because douchebags like you spam her with Twitter messages saying she looks 12?
> 
> I doubt AJ is bothered by you considering she is one of the most sought after women in wrestling.
> 
> Keep hating.


wow, you are insanely delusional.

so wait a minute... AJ said she acts and kind of looks like a 12 year old because of people like me who spam her twitter supposedly, and yet you doubt she is influenced by people like me because she is "one of the most sought after women in wrestling."

just flawless logic. absolutely flawless.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I heard the dirtsheets are reporting wwe officials were 'very close' to putting the title on her last night.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Well I disagree, I think this is one of very very few storylines that actually interests me. It's not just AJ it's her interaction with Kane, Punk, Bryan as well that makes this so awesome.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Whoever is hating on WWE for focusing on younger talents and developping their characters should not even be watching the show. The hell would you prefer? More Cena vs. Big Johnny matches?!

By the way, AJ has almost a full 5-minute air-time per show. You're sick of AJ? Turn off your goddamn TV for 5 minutes. Problem solved. I wish I could turn off my TV for the same amount of minutes for Cena, but I can't. You should consider yourself lucky for disliking only AJ.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

OP is sick of being so Damn Sick! 

first


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



mblonde09 said:


> She's playing her part well, but there's too much focus on her now.


Yep, a 19 second appearance _was_ a little overboard


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> I guess it takes a supreme level of fitness and vast amount of skill and effort, and years of working out and in ring wrestling ability to do what she does every week.
> 
> its not like they could just go out and get a good looking girl and have her skip around the ring ....hell no


Might as well bitch about every other Diva then who trained for years and aren't even doing anything. Atleast this one is in the mix of a decent feud and most of us enjoy what is going on. You know, being entertained an keeping us interested. Can never please the IWC.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Damn, people will log onto the internet to complain about just about anything won't they? And look at how many people are unable to tell the difference between a woman in her mid twenties behaving like a child and an actual child. Punk is over. Bryan is over. Kane is over. We're at the back end of the filler months before Summerslam and you guys are upset they're spending it to get AJ's character over and set up a possible swerve? Get over your inhibitions, whiners. You'll live longer.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*I am obsessed with AJ !*

Get this girl off the WWE title picture.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ dressed up as Kane = a must see


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

There was never a point in my life when I gave a fuck about AJ, to be honest. She only takes away from the championship storyline more as if Raw isn't already boring as fuck. She's not hot and neither does she do anything special that no other diva couldn't do.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I heard the dirtsheets are reporting wwe officials were 'very close' to putting the title on her last night.


Which title? Divas title you mean?


----------



## Seth Mustaine (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

I don't dig crazy "Harley Quinn" chick. AJ confused shy girl is better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



Seth Mustaine said:


> I don't dig crazy "Harley Quinn" chick. AJ confused shy girl is better.


I enjoyed her innocent persona as well, but she has broken out of that shell as noted by her tweets.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



The High King said:


> Is a girl skipping around a ring now deemed to be some sort of entertainment.?
> To see grown people on here go on and on about her dressed up in kane mask as if she did something amazing.
> Its not like she came back from pluto with the cure for cancer.She offers nothing but wank material to the sad lonely people and her involvemet takes from the matches.
> Fast this rubbish runs its course the better


*I don't even find her attractive but I think she provides great entertainment and this storyline is something new and fresh. There's been whispers about making her some part of the Undertaker/Kane family which I'm all for, she has the psychotic thing down to a tee. 

If you don't like her then get over it. You're never gunna enjoy everything on a TV show, ever you just have to concentrate on the stuff you do enjoy.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



Crowking said:


> I thought the moment was funny but what probably ruins it for you is seeing four or five threads per forum about it. It's starting to make me wish I had a filter so I don't have to scroll past the threads all the time, but other than that I have no issue with it. I couldn't stop laughing at Kane's face. She really is great at her role.


Mods can only merge so many threads to the AJ = must see thread.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

i agree with you to the point where she is WAYYYYYYYY overrated


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is the best thing to happen to WWE in 2012


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is the best thing to happen to WWE in 2012


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

AJ is the best thing to happen to WWE in 2012


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*

And so say all of us


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



Tombstoned said:


> I'm not sure about having her slap the octopus on Punk to cost him a match because a) it would make the WWE champion look pretty weak to lose out to a 100lb girl (and thats not to try and be sexist, its just a fact) and b) the octopus is easily countered by a side slam so Punk with his supposed high level of wrestling ability would also look pretty dumb for not just falling over sideways to slam AJ and break the hold.
> 
> No doubt there is more to come, but I think any interference would need to be a lot more subtle than that. Most likely the only direct action she would take would be a well timed low blow.


I just said the Octopus because I really want to see her do it again to be honest. Besides, if I'm seeing the move right it's basically a choke hold/ arm bar and a choke hold doesn't necesssarily need weight to be effective.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Two Words: Pregnancy Angle

Next Guest Host: Maury


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

How about Kane gets AJ pregnant like thats never happened before


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

There won't be a pay-off. They will just carry on with it for a while and then move on to something else and pretend it never happened. I have absolutely no faith in the current writers to create any sort of pay-off of any kind.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Has to be a Bryan masterplan to win the title .
> 
> :bryan


This and only this. I thought it should have happened at No way out


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



hbkmickfan said:


> Was her helping Punk win at No Way Out the pay off to this story with AJ, or will it be something else? Do you think the WWE will give us what we all want and turn AJ heel making her and Bryan a heel power couple?
> 
> Personally I could see it going something like this...
> 
> ...


This is what I'm hoping for if there's not just an outright match between Punk and Bryan at the MITB PPV.

I'd hope for a low blow over an octopus hold, however. And I don't see the WWE making Punk tap out in the match, probably have him pass out.

They could also start the Big Show feud from this, by having Big Show come out and knock out Punk after his match after the AJ low blow, then have D-Bry come out.

New power team in Bryan/Big Show/AJ just like when they were all faces!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Lol, payoff in today's WWE. Oh you.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

when she gives birth to a hand...no doubt.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



x78 said:


> There won't be a pay-off. They will just carry on with it for a while and then move on to something else and pretend it never happened. I have absolutely no faith in the current writers to create any sort of pay-off of any kind.


Spot on. Completely nailed it as this is what will end up happening.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Just because some of you have no faith in WWE, you have to be killjoys for the people who want to hold onto hope.

IMO, the payoff will come to AJ turning heel, Kane probably being face again (ugh), and AJ being coupled up with either D-Bry or Dean Ambrose to form a power couple.

Dean Ambrose is unlikely, just thinking similar personas, and D-Bry is most likely and hopeful in my reality.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Lita feud over Kane.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Bryan and AJ have been in this together all along. It should end with her and "The GOAT" holding up the WWE Championship.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

To be honest this storyline is somewhat fresh and AJ adds something to the generic 'i want title!' scenario that this would have been had AJ not played her part. Its funny how people complain about Divas getting squashed in two minute matches yet when a diva is being used effectively in a main event storyline people still complain.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I would rather see kelly kelly because she is more gorgeous than AJ even if she can wrestle, anyway that storyline would work the same with any diva, just that AJ is overrated


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Not only is Kelly Kelly awful in the ring but in her time in WWE she's had little to no character development and she has no depth at all. Thats the difference between AJ and K2.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



Kentonbomb said:


> Bryan and AJ have been in this together all along. It should end with her and "The GOAT" holding up the WWE Championship.


This.

I just see this ending with Bryan winning the title. I think AJ will have Kane beat the hell out of Punk after that match if Bryan isn't involved he must be winning Raw Money in the Bank.Then after the beatdown after Punk wins the Match bryan comes out put him in the yes lock and Punk passes out. New champ Bryan.Plus they need a Heel for Cena to feud with soon and Bryan at the moment is the only heel Cena hasn't faced.


----------



## e262353 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

there is no payoff. the entire thing was to distract you.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Just have them feud to settle this in those 90 second matches. I think Kelly's got this with her roll-up, AJ is too small to get out of such a devastating maneuver. Also Kane has affection for Kelly so he won't help AJ.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I think she's doing a pretty good job with this role. I'm not gonna go overboard with all the praise but I'm quite enjoying her atm.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I understand some people may not be an fan even thought I clearly am. No person is an fan of every person that comes on the shows.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Hopefully at the unemployment line.



hbkmickfan said:


> Was her helping Punk win at No Way Out the pay off to this story with AJ, or will it be something else? Do you think the WWE will give us what we all want and turn AJ heel making her and Bryan a heel power couple?
> 
> Personally I could see it going something like this...
> 
> ...


First of all, It's the Diva's title. I don't like the name too, but stop being a little bitch about the name change. What's next, are you going to call WWE WWF for now on?

Anyway, why waste the Money in the Bank briefcase, which could be used on Ziggler or Rhodes, on Bryan who won it last year?

And last, a submission marathon? Jesus christ that match would put me to sleep fast.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

I think her pay off is to play all of them and win the WWE title.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

The payoff is either nothing, or all 3 guys rejecting her outright and her never being seen again with any of them while they all share a brofist.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Better be careful talking bad about AJ, she's at God-like status now.

In my opinion it's not as great as people claim it is and it's not as bad as some say it is. At this point I'm waiting for it to end or the big "twist" to finally happen.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Those people who say "any diva could play this role" are wrong. Robot Kelly and Eve Bore-ez cannot act to save their life. AJ is actually convincing in this role. 

I actually got banned before for calling someone an idiot for saying I'm a pedophile for finding AJ hot. My opinion hasn't changed. If anyone thinks it's wrong for finding a 25 year old attractive, then you obviously have some explaining to do, because I'm not the one that sees 12 year olds whenever I look at a good looking woman. Sorry...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

No one can appreciate the development of a character these days. Just expected to be amazed by someone's character overnight.

She's actually getting a layer of personality here and if she ends up anything like Harley Quinn it'll be awesome.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*

Just thinking about Kane in all this, AJ's antics towards him could be so that when her and Bryan finally reveal their collusion with each other, Kane could be in some way the muscle for their duo.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I really enjoy AJ, mostly because she breaks the "diva" mold, and it something different. She isn't blonde generic barbie with fake boobs number 494. She also is pretty darn good at the role she is playing. Her facial expressions, and Punk's, and even Kane's reactions are all gold. I'm definitely an AJ fan. And I really didn't like her on NXT before she went crazy chick


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*



AmWolves10 said:


> I found it good at first but they've clearly lost direction and fucked this up. No matter what happens it will make no sense. I have lost confidence in the storyline and now it just sucks to me. I don't get why WWE always sets up a good premise(NXT invasion, Summer of Punk, Rock winning against Cena) then don't follow through and do stupid bullshit.


Yes this has bothered me for a long time, and it isn't anything new. Who was the anonymous Raw GM? *waves hand* what anonymous Raw GM? The one we force fed you for months and teased a reveal was coming? Oh, that never happened.Your other examples quoted above are also spot on. Some really good stories start up in WWE, but they never finish. It is annoying to get yourself into a story only to have it turn into crap over and over.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

AJ as WWE's Harley Quinn? :mark: 

Hmmmm not too sure if AJ has what it takes to get that far but i guess we'll see.

Oh and for the record AJ is hot, screw the haters.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: What will the ultimate AJ pay off be?*



The Redeemer said:


> Just because some of you have no faith in WWE, you have to be killjoys for the people who want to hold onto hope.


I'm not being a killjoy. What is the last WWE angle you can think of that had any sort of pay-off which didn't consist of someone being fed to Cena?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

To be honest I don't find AJ really that attractive. When she smiles she sorta looks like the baby who just farted and is proud of it.

Still, its at least quite refreshing, if anything, to see a diva getting over without needing to flop out her tits on a weekly basis like Torrie Wilson Sable. And its a different sorta angle. My only real complaint is I don't understand the need to include Kane in all of this. I mean, we've seen the whole angle of the beauty who tames the unlovable, hate filled monster several times with Kane before. I think this feud could work out just as well if it was AJ coming out one week in a Punk shirt, then the next in a Bryan one. Kane seems like a real third wheel. Conversely, if you want to have Kane and AJ hook up, make a separate feud for that. Right now it kinda feels like three totally different feuds and angles being mashed up into one.

I think the whole thing is alright, but then again, I guess that the reason is stands out more is because everything else is by in large so god awfully bad that in comparison is makes this look like gold. Were this 2000, this would be on Metal or be some really low tier angle involving Godfather or something. Now that I think about it...AJ being one of Godfather's ex hos that was fired and came back to torment him because she secretly fell in love with him sounds like it would completely fit in Attitude.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I thought it was entertaining. Calm the fuck down OP, it was a 30 second segment.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

I haven't enjoyed this storyline as much as others but its good for what it is I guess, AJ is decent enough in her role (its not like the Divas are given much to work with creatively anyways). I just wish the WWE Title wasn't involved with this storyline because it has no relevance to it.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

She is playing mindgames.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

You can't please everyone. Not just because different people like different things but also because even if everyone does like something, someone will still come out against it just to be different.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

Ge this bitch, of the WWE title picture now !


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: I am sick to the eyeballs of AJ*

AJ is making this punk/Kane/Bryan feud.. and she's so naturally cute unlike some of the plastic divas.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Overrated broad.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

She's honestly the only reason I'm watching the product right now. What crazy shit will this hottie pull next?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love AJ she is so owning this storyline


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Thought the WWE Champonship promo for No Way Out was brilliant, made AJ look like a brilliant actress, which she is.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

A brilliant actress? Oh dear God, I've officially heard it all.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Please Just get rid of her.

I want this to be Punk and Bryan only, Kane is notorious for having bad feuds, and AJ is fucking god awful, so have those untalented people in AJ and Kane have a worthless storyline for a shit break, and let Punk and Bryan go out there and tear the roof off.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Macho Minion said:


> A brilliant actress? Oh dear God, I've officially heard it all.


I know, right. Everything she does, to me at least, comes off as forced, the smile is horrible, the jumping around is cringeworthy, and tbh, I don't think she looks good at all. Being serious here, she's awful.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

I thought AJ was absolutely terrible when she was just Bryan's girlfriend being used as a shield/berated etc... This new role as a scorned ex has been very entertaining though.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

NonCentz said:


> I know, right. Everything she does, to me at least, comes off as forced, the smile is horrible, the jumping around is cringeworthy, and tbh, I don't think she looks good at all. Being serious here, she's awful.


On Point, Hey if you guys' are into 12 year olds, more power to ya. And she's fucking awful every time she comes on I just have to change the channel, she's just awful.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not sure how anyone can say she isn't adding something to this storyline.

Without AJ, people (quite probably including me) would be complaining about Kanes involvement and how he shouldnt be there, is ruining a perfectly good Bryan/Punk programme etc. Kane was going to be a part of this feud, even if it isn't for a long time, and at least this way it's entertaining. It creates a ton of intrigue into how things are going to play out, there's so many different directions they could go in so it's interesting to watch.

I presume at some point Kane leaves the storyline after it's reveleaed that she never really liked Kane and was doing it to help Punk keep the title, they'll feud for another PPV with the three of them until Punk and Bryan have a blowoff match at Summerslam where AJ turns on Punk and helps Bryan win the title. I'd like it to go in that direction anyways.

AJ has been fantastic in her role too. She plays a crazy women very, very well and is very convinving with her character too. She's the highlight of the show on a lot of occasions so I dont have a problem with her in the slightest. It's about time the WWE actually use their women in a constructive way that has a chance of enhancing a show rather than hindering it.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> I'm not sure how anyone can say she isn't adding something to this storyline.
> 
> Without AJ, people (quite probably including me) would be complaining about Kanes involvement and how he shouldnt be there, is ruining a perfectly good Bryan/Punk programme etc. Kane was going to be a part of this feud, even if it isn't for a long time, and at least this way it's entertaining. It creates a ton of intrigue into how things are going to play out, there's so many different directions they could go in so it's interesting to watch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but she has absolutely no reason to be involved in the company's top title feud. They took the focus off the title and put it on an untalented, unover 12 year old. Hey, but if that's WWE's agenda, who am I to argue it.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Funny thing is I don't have a problem with AJ getting the limelight from a strategic standpoint. Vince knows the "golden era" generation is all grown up, well past their rebellious "attitude" years, and now raising kids of their own. And kids are going to latch onto AJ for all sorts of reasons, some pure, some not-so-pure.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, but she has absolutely no reason to be involved in the company's top title feud. They took the focus off the title and put it on an untalented, *unover* 12 year old. Hey, but if that's WWE's agenda, who am I to argue it.


She's clearly the highest form of intrigue within this feud, she both captivates those at home and those in the arena, how you came to the conclusion of her being unover is baffling. 

I feel if it wasnt for Kane and AJ's involvement the feud would merely consist of "Im the best in the world" "no.. im the best in the world!" "No me!" "No me!" "Youre a goatface" "YES YES YES!" Great.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, but she has absolutely no reason to be involved in the company's top title feud. They took the focus off the title and put it on an untalented, unover 12 year old. Hey, but if that's WWE's agenda, who am I to argue it.


Only 12? That explains why Jay Lethal vanished. Must be doing that prison time.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

Why the fuck Ann Hathaway was chosen for catwoman I will never know. That role is made for AJ it had to be AJ or Ellen Page but more so AJ, she would have been perfect for that role. Nolan fucked up This won't be as good as dark knight if only AJ was in that role.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Bl0ndie said:


> She's clearly the highest form of intrigue within this feud, she both captivates those at home and those in the arena, how you came to the conclusion of her being unover is baffling.
> 
> I feel if it wasnt for Kane and AJ's involvement the feud would merely consist of "Im the best in the world" "no.. im the best in the world!" "No me!" "No me!" "Youre a goatface" "YES YES YES!" Great.


Do you hear the reactions when she comes out? Jesus Christ, She's awful it's a fact.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, but she has absolutely no reason to be involved in the company's top title feud. They took the focus off the title and put it on an untalented, *unover* 12 year old. Hey, but if that's WWE's agenda, who am I to argue it.


She got one of the biggest pops of the night on Raw, fans like her involvement in the feud.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> She got one of the biggest pops of the night on Raw, fans like her involvement in the feud.


She got a Ryback Pop Big Deal. Daniel Bryan got one of the biggest Pops of the Night, CM Punk Got 1 of the biggest Pops of the Night, Sheamus got one of the biggest Pops of the Night. How you pair AJ With them is beyond me.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> She got a Ryback Pop Big Deal. Daniel Bryan got one of the biggest Pops of the Night, CM Punk Got 1 of the biggest Pops of the Night, Sheamus got one of the biggest Pops of the Night. How you pair AJ With them is beyond me.







1:15

Ryback wishes he got pops like that. Get the fuck outta this thread, man.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, but she has absolutely no reason to be involved in the company's top title feud. They took the focus off the title and put it on an untalented, unover 12 year old. Hey, but if that's WWE's agenda, who am I to argue it.


:lmao untalented?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, but she has absolutely no reason to be involved in the company's top title feud. They took the focus off the title and put it on an untalented, unover 12 year old. Hey, but if that's WWE's agenda, who am I to argue it.


Many of some guys great WWE Title reigns came with the involvement of a women. Macho Man and Elizabeth, Triple H and Stephanie McMahon, Lita and Edge etc. There's absolutely nothing wrong with involving a wome in a WWE title storyline, feud or in a title reign. It quite often adds to the storyline, which is the case here too. They are still competeing for the WWE title as well as having the AJ storyline.

Right now, in a company where John Cenas feud with a GM is getting the main event spot the WWE title picture needs that little bit extra to make people take notice and people are certainly taking notice of AJ in this feud. She's made it exciting, a little difference and more unpredictable which is something not often seen in the company right now (see Sheamus/Ziggler, or...Sheamus vs. anyone right now) and personally I would rather have a storyline with AJ making me interested than an incredibly predictable title programme.

People always complain about how there isn't any storyline behind any title feuds, how it's always just the 'I wnt the title, you have the title, let's fight' mentality yet people also complain when they get something a little different, with a little more thought behind it? Doesnt make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Many of some guys great WWE Title reigns came with the involvement of a women. Macho Man and Elizabeth, Triple H and Stephanie McMahon, Lita and Edge etc. There's absolutely nothing wrong with involving a wome in a WWE title storyline, feud or in a title reign. It quite often adds to the storyline, which is the case here too. They are still competeing for the WWE title as well as having the AJ storyline.
> 
> Right now, in a company where John Cenas feud with a GM is getting the main event spot the WWE title picture needs that little bit extra to make people take notice and people are certainly taking notice of AJ in this feud. She's made it exciting, a little difference and more unpredictable which is something not often seen in the company right now (see Sheamus/Ziggler, or...Sheamus vs. anyone right now) and personally I would rather have a storyline with AJ making me interested than an incredibly predictable title programme.
> 
> People always complain about how there isn't any storyline behind any title feuds, how it's always just the 'I wnt the title, you have the title, let's fight' mentality yet people also complain when they get something a little different, with a little more thought behind it? Doesnt make a lot of sense to me.


Did Lita or Steph ever take precedence over the WWE/WWF Championship? It's not a matter of fact that women can't be involved, but she doesn't add any new developments to anyone's character. Both Lita and Steph helped Push Edge and Hunter into true Top Heel Status. AJ does absolutely nothing. I can't vouch for Miss Elizabeth Since I Only Started watching in 97.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Did Lita or Steph ever take precedence over the WWE/WWF Championship? It's not a matter of fact that women can't be involved, but she doesn't add any new developments to anyone's character. Both Lita and Steph helped Push Edge and Hunter into true Top Heel Status. AJ does absolutely nothing. I can't vouch for Miss Elizabeth Since I Only Started watching in 97.


The only reason you'd get the impression that AJ is taking precedent is because the title is so meaningless these days it feels like a simple love rectangle angle with this big gold monstrosity in the middle.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ has been Awesome! IMO she is the most entertaining thing on RAW at the moment. I keep on wondering what will AJ do next and what will it lead too. And I was at RAW Monday night, and she got a pretty loud pop when her theme hit.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> Did Lita or Steph ever take precedence over the WWE/WWF Championship? It's not a matter of fact that women can't be involved, but she doesn't add any new developments to anyone's character. Both Lita and Steph helped Push Edge and Hunter into true Top Heel Status. AJ does absolutely nothing. I can't vouch for Miss Elizabeth Since I Only Started watching in 97.


Patience is a virtue, senor.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Patience is a virtue, senor.


Fine, I'm outta this thread. As soon as this angle completely fails I'll comeback, which shouldn't take long lol


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Fine, I'm outta this thread. As soon as this angle completely fails I'll comeback, which shouldn't take long lol


Thank god! your constant whining was annoying me


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

SteenIsGod said:


> Fine, I'm outta this thread. As soon as this angle completely fails I'll comeback, which shouldn't take long lol


Yay, goodbye then.

Hoping AJ/Punk/Kane/Bryan get more then one segment next week.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Back to the appreciation part of the thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I used to be very critical of AJ - and I've never been a fan of her, but she's been doing good work lately. She's been playing her whole crazy character quite well at the moment. I don't like however, that she's was made out to be more important than the WWE Title going into the No Way Out match, and I don't like how she's the only diva to get any exposure, but she's ok in my books now. Her coming out dressed as Kane on RAW was probably the second best thing on RAW besides Ziggler breaking up from Swagger for me. No joke. That was cool moment - and the rest of RAW was terrible this week.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

AJ keeps screwing over Daniel Bryan :cuss:. I don't like her and I never will. :evil:


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...yan-kane-feud-female-characters-pro-wrestling

Dat crossover media for the Queen! :jordan:


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

ecabney said:


> http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...yan-kane-feud-female-characters-pro-wrestling
> 
> Dat crossover media for the Queen! :jordan:


That was a great read. thx for posting.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

AJ FOR DIVA'S CHAMPION.
It'd be nice for once to have a Diva's champ that the crowd actually want to see. 

I'm tired of Beth and Kelly Kelly.

AJ's new gimmick is fun.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

SteenIsGod said:


> Did Lita or Steph ever take precedence over the WWE/WWF Championship? *It's not a matter of fact that women can't be involved, but she doesn't add any new developments to anyone's character. * Both Lita and Steph helped Push Edge and Hunter into true Top Heel Status. AJ does absolutely nothing. I can't vouch for Miss Elizabeth Since I Only Started watching in 97.



They are building to it, finally the WWE is doing something properly and not just throwing it out their on a whim. AJ's involvement will end up propelling Bryan to top heel status, and AJ to top heel status. they could be the best heel couple since Edge/Lita or Trips/Steph. Add the potential developments to Kanes character and you get the best storyline the WWE has done in ages.

I think you lack patience.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Shes awful.

I cant believe people like her.
Also she looks like a 14 year old.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

NonCentz said:


> I know, right. Everything she does, to me at least, comes off as forced, the smile is horrible, the jumping around is cringeworthy, and tbh, I don't think she looks good at all. Being serious here, she's awful.



this


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

NonCentz said:


> I know, right. Everything she does, to me at least, comes off as forced, the smile is horrible, the jumping around is cringeworthy, and tbh, I don't think she looks good at all. Being serious here, she's awful.



this


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Fine, I'm outta this thread. As soon as this angle completely fails I'll comeback, which shouldn't take long lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

She has too much of the spotlight. Its more about her than the WWE Title.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Cena could come out as ballerina and it would be viewed in higher regard than the WWE title.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> She has too much of the spotlight. Its more about her than the WWE Title.


This.

She is definitely talented then most divas, can pull off the psychotic character well and can be entertaining.

But really, her ruining every title match is starting to piss me off, I've said it a few times and I'll say it again ; make her stick to RAWs and SmackDowns. PPVs, she should stay away from until the match is over and we have a DECISIVE victor.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ is currently a breath of fresh air on RAW.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

BarrettBarrage said:


> This.
> 
> She is definitely talented then most divas, can pull off the psychotic character well and can be entertaining.
> 
> But really, her ruining every title match is starting to piss me off, I've said it a few times and I'll say it again ; make her stick to RAWs and SmackDowns. PPVs, she should stay away from until the match is over and we have a DECISIVE victor.


This is pretty much what happened at No Way Out though. They made this huge deal of who AJ was going to pick, but she didn't come out until the end of the match. She inadvertently provided the distraction for Punk to pick up the win, but she was honestly a far smaller part of the match than people expected her to be.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

uniden said:


> AJ is currently a breath of fresh air on RAW.


Agreed with you on this. She's awesome.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

WTF 53 pages really really. God I wonder how many pages,Nexus debut got on here or that Punk Pipe bomb.If their are 53 pages about an meaningless character on raw, she is good but come on wait an minute 53 pages is just too much.Now people know why Tna is better than WWE, it's reasons like this these are dark days for WWE fans.Also might I add that when the big summer angle happens on July 23rd, you will forget about the days when AJ went crazy very quickly.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Or maybe she just has people talking?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Wait, so AJ's character has more depth than just giving motivation to a male wrestler or eye candy? And some people think this is bad? Too much focus on her? AJ is the ONLY truly interesting character WWE has right now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

forzaitalia2012 said:


> WTF 53 pages really really. God I wonder how many pages,Nexus debut got on here or that Punk Pipe bomb.If their are 53 pages about an meaningless character on raw, she is good but come on wait an minute 53 pages is just too much.Now people know why Tna is better than WWE, it's reasons like this these are dark days for WWE fans.Also might I add that when the big summer angle happens on July 23rd, you will forget about the days when AJ went crazy very quickly.


I dont like you.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> I dont like you.


Why me.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

forzaitalia2012 said:


> Hey guy who supports loser team Durant loser and Harden loser and Westbork loser and Ibaka loser.


By god, your grammar is horrible. Also, how is a team that won 23 games three years ago and is now in the NBA Finals considered losers? They are all below the age of 24 and will get their rings in due time. It's LeBrons year. Ive accepted that. But in no way are the Oklahoma City Thunder considered losers.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

I can see why some are getting pissed with her involvement. It's obvious they're not going to turn her heel (which is very smart) due to Layla sucking ass as babyface and the fact that AJ is getting great reactions from live crowds is probably motivation for her to become the next "underdog" diva contender/champion. 

If they were gonna turn her...they would have done it by now. Her character is constantly fucking with the heels which pretty much means she's staying a psycho-face for now which is a breath of fresh air in a shitty divas division. I'll bet she drops out of the Bryan Vs. Punk storyline and will be challenging for the divas title by SummerSlam. 

I'll predict it now: Beth (C) Vs. AJ for the Divas title by SummerSlam.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

I can see why some are getting pissed with her involvement. It's obvious they're not going to turn her heel (which is very smart) due to Layla sucking ass as babyface and the fact that AJ is getting great reactions from live crowds is probably motivation for her to become the next "underdog" diva contender/champion. 

If they were gonna turn her...they would have done it by now. Her character is constantly fucking with the heels which pretty much means she's staying a psycho-face for now which is a breath of fresh air in a shitty divas division. I'll bet she drops out of the Bryan Vs. Punk storyline and will be challenging for the divas title by SummerSlam. 

I'll predict it now: Beth (C) Vs. AJ for the Divas title by SummerSlam.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

It would be completely idiotic to drop her from that storyline after all that buildup, but saying that I'm pretty sure WWE would do something like that.:frustrate


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Basically when you pair Bryan/Punk, you know you're getting a delicious cake. AJ in this analogy is the icing on that cake. I've seen Punk/Bryan go at it in simple feuds before and in the Indys, but this is the big time and her involvement has been the perfect touch. Factor in Kane actually producing in this and you have an odd, bizarre combination of talent and they're completely pulling it off. You have Bryan's trash in AJ trying to win the affection of Punk doing so by basically being "cute" and mocking Kane. It's gold, it's essentially what professional wrestling is all about, remember Miss Elizabeth? Sensational Sherri? Sunny? Sable? Lita/Trish? AJ isn't in their class yet, but because she shows the passion for this it wouldn't shock me if she gets there someday, she's GREAT in her current role and it's her real life personality to a t, which makes it even better.

I think in the end she turns heel and goes back with Bryan, they become a power couple and Bryan feuds with Cena into Survivor Series. Wouldn't shock me if one of the Main Events at Summerslam is Bryan/Punk in an Iron Man Match or something with AJ costing Punk the title. I don't know how Kane factors into that, but we'll see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

forzaitalia2012 said:


> WTF 53 pages really really. God I wonder how many pages,Nexus debut got on here or that Punk Pipe bomb.If their are 53 pages about an meaningless character on raw, she is good but come on wait an minute 53 pages is just too much.Now people know why Tna is better than WWE, it's reasons like this these are dark days for WWE fans.Also might I add that when the big summer angle happens on July 23rd, *you will forget about the days when AJ went crazy very quickly.*


I am a huge mark for AJ so that will not happen. Are you the dude who said he was obsessed with AJ? Or was that someone else?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi AJ Queen^^


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I am a huge mark for AJ so that will not happen. Are you the dude who said he was obsessed with AJ? Or was that someone else?


No that was someone else, I think he's username was similar to mine.


----------



## ksamemo (Jun 20, 2012)

Her character is good right now


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This was okay until she became most important individual in this entire program. The WWE Champion (and his number one contender) shouldn't be playing 2nd fiddle to this shit.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Loving AJ right now. Literally the only interesting thing going on in the WWE right now.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

ecabney said:


>


Even Kane's poster get's love from AJ.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

> Every wrestling fan of my generation remembers the moment when he fell in love for the first time. It was July 30, 1985, the day that "Macho Man" Randy Savage spurned the overtures of Bobby "The Brain" Heenan, Mr. Fuji, "Classy" Freddy Blassie, "The Mouth of the South" Jimmy Hart, and some other guy in a hat1 — who were all volunteering their managerial services to the WWF's newest rogue acquisition. Instead, he chose a new, never-before-seen manager: the lovely Miss Elizabeth.
> 
> As Vince McMahon reeled off a saccharine voice-over that sounded more or less like your grandfather talking about your girlfriend — Oh my goodness … Is this a movie star? Who is this? … My goodness … That is a gorgeous, gorgeous lady — even the most hard-hearted WWF fan was awakened to a new standard of beauty.
> 
> ...


Sorry if already posted. Cool article on grantland.

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...yan-kane-feud-female-characters-pro-wrestling


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I love the term "manga sized eyes".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ was taking fan art and putting up for her avy on twitter. I am going to need to make one of my own. The next one (if so) that she uses, will be mine. (Y)


----------



## destro1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like my women with more curves lol but personal taste is just that, but as far as AJ goes i'm not THAT overly enthusiastic over her, like someone said she see is coming out of this bigger than the wrestlers involved.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I normally hate small chicks like AJ, but for some reason something about her kinda drives me. I think it may be her eyes. Bottom line she could seduce me.... if she wanted


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, she's really cute and she definitely has charisma. Definitely in my "Hot Chicks" list


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't been on WWE.com but if this is real. LOL (Y)


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Haven't been on WWE.com but if this is real. LOL (Y)


thats kinda sad.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Get her in the Divas division. Make her win the title.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> thats kinda sad.


It's because of the ultra hardcore stalkers she has that vote all day every day in hopes that somehow that will lead them to sleeping with her.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> thats kinda sad.


I agree.Same if I like AJ,that show how bad the WWE is.So,the most interesting thing in the WWE right now is .... a diva who never does matches and for the majority of the time just turn around the ring.
Before,that would have been in the midcard and AJ would have done a rivalry with her former friend Kaitlyn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That IS sad. When a diva has impressed more people than anyone else. It's probably crazy AJ fanboys voting for her over and over again, because despite AJ's recent good work, Punk, Ziggler, Christian, Sandow, have all impressed me more since the start of the year.

Lol at Bryan at 5%. What happened to his crazy cult-like fanbase?


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> That IS sad. When a diva has impressed more people than anyone else. It's probably crazy AJ fanboys voting for her over and over again, because despite AJ's recent good work, Punk, Ziggler, Christian, Sandow, have all impressed me more since the start of the year.
> 
> Lol at Bryan at 5%. What happened to his crazy cult-like fanbase?


I don't think it's because of the IWC.It's just that she is the only person who is booking to interest the people.She is booking in a way to make you ask "what is she gonna do ?".Plus,she is on the two shows.
If Daniel Bryan was booked in a way like "Greatest technical wrestlers in the world" and as the guy who can make giant tap out,he would impressed people but like every heel today,he is good for the talking but on the ring,he is showing weak.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not like only the IWC likes Bryan. He's very popular with the casual audience too, going by his reactions every week and all the sheep in the crowd chanting ''YES''. Bryan's character has made a huge impact in 2012 since losing the title to Sheamus at WrestleMania, and I'm surprised he has only 5% of the vote. Even Ziggler has more. It just shows these polls aren't a accurate measure of things, but rather just a bunch of crazy fans voting their favorite AJ over and over again like vanboxmeer said.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> It's not like only the IWC likes Bryan. He's very popular with the casual audience too, going by his reactions every week and all the sheep in the crowd chanting ''YES''. Bryan's character has made a huge impact in 2012 since losing the title to Sheamus at WrestleMania, and I'm surprised he has only 5% of the vote. Even Ziggler has more. It just shows these polls aren't a accurate measure of things, but rather just a bunch of crazy fans voting their favorite AJ over and over again like vanboxmeer said.


That poll doesn't even mean much, I think people can cast as many votes as they want with no restriction. Besides there seems to be lots of AJ marks now. I think there is one guy from twitter who tattooed Ajs face on his arm. Kinda creepy. One person can literally vote for AJ 1000 times. The poll results just comes down to which ever marks for which ever superstar are online the most at the same time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well if you can vote for someone 1000 times then that explains it then. I wouldn't be surprised if AJ told people to vote for her on that poll, to get that much support. As I said, these polls aren't an accurate measure of things.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

A poll on wwe.com is being taken seriously?

Lol guys just lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol at a WWE.com poll having any significant meaning


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good to have a laugh every now and then. But it's still pretty funny. If it wasn't for tumblr, I would have had no idea about the poll. I still say good for AJ thou.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ was originally at like 7% behind like 5 other guys when the poll first started, Punk was in first at around 15%. AJ and Christian got tons of repeat votes to get them where they're at, so it's not really legitimate (though, none of WWE's polls really are).

AJ didn't acknowledge it or ask people to vote until she was already in the lead at like 20%, now she's around 30%. These polls don't mean anything.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck WWE polls.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

always great to see aj, but even i gotta say that her appearance on smackdown was kinda lamee.

wanna see her do some in-ring action again, dammit!

hope raw has something better to offer.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> It's not like only the IWC likes Bryan. He's very popular with the casual audience too, going by his reactions every week and all the sheep in the crowd chanting ''YES''. Bryan's character has made a huge impact in 2012 since losing the title to Sheamus at WrestleMania, and I'm surprised he has only 5% of the vote. Even Ziggler has more. It just shows these polls aren't a accurate measure of things, but rather just a bunch of crazy fans voting their favorite AJ over and over again like vanboxmeer said.


Kids go on WWE.com

The sites fucking terrible.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

AJ @ 28%...if that's true then they are in DEEP shit. If a diva who barely wrestles or does much of anything impresses viewers more than anyone else...they might as well pack it up and call it a day. The level of love for this chick is beyond creepy. She's cute but FAR...FAR from the hottest chick to ever live. Her "acting" is decent for a diva but that's like saying piss is better than shit. 

Either they have a bunch of creepy little bastards voting for her over and over again or it's legit and she is truly the best thing WWE has to offer...in that case WWE is severely fucked. I'm gonna make a bold prediction: in one year from now this chick will be back in the divas division losing 2 minute matches to Beth & Natalya.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

johnsos7 said:


> AJ @ 28%...if that's true then they are in DEEP shit. If a diva who barely wrestles or does much of anything impresses viewers more than anyone else...they might as well pack it up and call it a day. The level of love for this chick is beyond creepy. She's cute but FAR...FAR from the hottest chick to ever live. Her "acting" is decent for a diva but that's like saying piss is better than shit.
> 
> Either they have a bunch of creepy little bastards voting for her over and over again or it's legit and she is truly the best thing WWE has to offer...in that case WWE is severely fucked. I'm gonna make a bold prediction: in one year from now this chick will be back in the divas division losing 2 minute matches to Beth & Natalya.


This. She is overrated.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

After tonight's RAW, this whole AJ thing has left me even more confused than ever.



johnsos7 said:


> AJ @ 28%...if that's true then they are in DEEP shit. If a diva who barely wrestles or does much of anything impresses viewers more than anyone else...they might as well pack it up and call it a day. The level of love for this chick is beyond creepy. She's cute but FAR...FAR from the hottest chick to ever live. Her "acting" is decent for a diva *but that's like saying piss is better than shit*.
> 
> Either they have a bunch of creepy little bastards voting for her over and over again or it's legit and she is truly the best thing WWE has to offer...in that case WWE is severely fucked. I'm gonna make a bold prediction: in one year from now this chick will be back in the divas division losing 2 minute matches to Beth & Natalya.


But piss IS better than shit. If you're pissing, you don't have to clean up after yourself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ went over Beth and Layla and proved just how over she is. Face of the divas division is here and her name is AJ LEE YYYYYYEEEEESSSS!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie. Before tonight, I always looked at AJ as a 14-year-old little girl. But seeing her shout "YES!" in that bikini has made me look at her in a completely different light.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

gif of aj yes chants plz. :yes


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ definitely has won me over more, dat ass indeed.

She should still steer clear of matches though.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

She was hot hot hot as hell tonight that's for sure.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I know what you're thinking.
You're thinking CM Punk is going to reject AJ leading to AJ helping Bryan win the title at MITB.
Stop thinking that, you're falling for the troll carrot.
At best, they'll reunite as part of the buildup to MITB, but expect Bryan to lose the match yet again and blow off Bryan/AJ one last time.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

vanboxmeer said:


> I know what you're thinking.
> You're thinking CM Punk is going to reject AJ leading to AJ helping Bryan win the title at MITB.
> Stop thinking that, you're falling for the troll carrot.
> At best, they'll reunite as part of the buildup to MITB, but expect Bryan to lose the match yet again and blow off Bryan/AJ one last time.


oh so negative man.

AJ was hot and hopefully she help Bryan win the WWE title


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> I know what you're thinking.
> You're thinking CM Punk is going to reject AJ leading to AJ helping Bryan win the title at MITB.
> Stop thinking that, you're falling for the troll carrot.
> At best, they'll reunite as part of the buildup to MITB, but expect Bryan to lose the match yet again and blow off Bryan/AJ one last time.


I am anxiously awaiting this actually, and as someone said earlier, watch all the marks have a meltdown. :lmao

It's amazing how sure they are that her being with D-Bry is the best possible scenario. I like D-Bry too, but I don't think being a submissive slave helps put you over to the crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> I'm not gonna lie. Before tonight, I always looked at AJ as a 14-year-old little girl. But seeing her shout "YES!" in that bikini has made me look at her in a completely different light.


So now you see her as a 15 year old little girl shouting YES in a bikini?


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

tlk23 said:


>


that scene, all i was thinking...

:ass


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

tlk23 said:


>


Alot of wrestlingforum visitors are going to use that picture..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ's cheeks were blushing. Loved that moment on Raw.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

AJ has to win the Divas title for sure, I mean that battle Royal might give her a shot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Warrior said:


> AJ has to win the Divas title for sure, I mean that battle Royal might give her a shot.


Technically she should have had her shot a long time ago. When she beat whichever Bella. She's definitely gonna be rewarded the title soon, and rightfully so. (Y)


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

RAW is AJ was great! We need MOAR AJ on Smackdown and RAW next week.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

She's so awesome. And I don't just mean her ass and body and pretty hair and eyes. Im talking an entertaining character and brilliant actor.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been annoyed with AJ the last few weeks but she was pretty tolerable tonight. Plus her little ass looked good in that bikini so that's always nice too. If she's going to continue to be the Diva they focus on the most they might as well throw the title on her if for no other reason than to distance her from Punk/Danielson.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The Enforcer said:


> I've been annoyed with AJ the last few weeks but she was pretty tolerable tonight. Plus her little ass looked good in that bikini so that's always nice too. If she's going to continue to be the Diva they focus on the most they might as well throw the title on her if for no other reason than to distance her from Punk/Danielson.


"Her little ass", WF's opinion of AJ is getting more and more creepy by each day.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah but she's more interesting than Punk or Bryan. Goat face and kicks.... yeah that will bring in the viewers.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Domenico said:


> "Her little ass", WF's opinion of AJ is getting more and more creepy by each day.


But she does have a little ass. Compared to the rest of the Divas AJ has a pretty small butt. No creepiness intended.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's a cute ass. Kept my attention.


----------



## Helmsley43 (Jun 26, 2012)

Love her ass thats it. Everything else about her is bad.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's a cute ass. Kept my attention.


I agree AJ ass might not be big but it a nice HOT ass


----------



## Helmsley43 (Jun 26, 2012)

It is a hot ass.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Punk/Byran/AJ is the best storyline since Punk/Cena at MITB 2011.

There I said it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

All I have to say about that fuckable ass is...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I WOOD. (Y)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> But she does have a little ass. Compared to the rest of the Divas AJ has a pretty small butt. No creepiness intended.


Yeah, the WWE's cameras just make it look big sometimes. Like when she was dancing with tony chimmel her ass looked kinda big when it's mainly the angles that make it look not-small.

So yeah, it's mainly the WWE's camera angles that make her ass (along with probably other divas) look kinda've not small. But her ass is small lol but I'd still tap it


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> Punk/Byran/AJ is the best storyline since Punk/Cena at MITB 2011.
> 
> There I said it.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm annoyed by everyone creaming their jeans over AJ. She skips around the ring, smiles, does a crazy face or two and talks to herself in the mirror now. Yippy! OMG!1!!1!! Greatest thing ever in the history of everything!!!

As far as her being attractive, yeah she is pretty hot. And to those saying "it's creepy, she looks 12 years old", just shut the hell up. She's 25. If it's creepy to find a 25 year old woman attractive, then I'm "creepy"


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvel put up the latest episode of The Watcher with AJ as guest:

http://marvel.com/news/story/18945/watch_the_watcher_2012_-_episode_11


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SporadicAttack said:


> I'm annoyed by everyone creaming their jeans over AJ. She skips around the ring, smiles, does a crazy face or two and talks to herself in the mirror now. Yippy! OMG!1!!1!! Greatest thing ever in the history of everything!!!
> 
> As far as her being attractive, yeah she is pretty hot. And to those saying "it's creepy, she looks 12 years old", just shut the hell up. She's 25. If it's creepy to find a 25 year old woman attractive, then I'm "creepy"


Well.. just look at her body. She's little. She pretty much looks 14 or 15 or 16. But that doesn't mean she's not hot. She's still hot, I know she's 25. But ill be honest when I saw her staring at vickie after she eliminated layla, She looks so damn small LMAO.

But she's hot imo, despite the fact that she looks like she's in her teens. & Obviously she's talented as hell.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SporadicAttack said:


> I'm annoyed by everyone creaming their jeans over AJ. She skips around the ring, smiles, does a crazy face or two and talks to herself in the mirror now. Yippy! OMG!1!!1!! Greatest thing ever in the history of everything!!!
> 
> As far as her being attractive, yeah she is pretty hot. And to those saying "it's creepy, she looks 12 years old", just shut the hell up. She's 25. If it's creepy to find a 25 year old woman attractive, then I'm "creepy"


I am a heavy mark for her, I have been following her since heard she was on NXT, and even then I still preferred Naomi over her. Then I saw her match with Naomi and was like hold up. Did some research and just became a big time mark. So seeing her in the MAIN FOCUS like this is pretty cool to see. I know my over marking annoys some, but I really can't help it.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Well.. just look at her body. She's little. She pretty much looks 14 or 15 or 16. But that doesn't mean she's not hot. She's still hot, I know she's 25. But ill be honest when I saw her staring at vickie after she eliminated layla, She looks so damn small LMAO.
> 
> But she's hot imo, despite the fact that she looks like she's in her teens. & Obviously she's talented as hell.


Yeah she is pretty small. I honestly do prefer women with a little more meat on their bones like Natalya or Mickie James.

In my opinion she isn't amazingly sexy nor is she ugly. She's hot, plain and simple.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I am a heavy mark for her, I have been following her since heard she was on NXT, and even then I still preferred Naomi over her. Then I saw her match with Naomi and was like hold up. Did some research and just became a big time mark. So seeing her in the MAIN FOCUS like this is pretty cool to see. I know my over marking annoys some, but I really can't help it.


It's all good. If you're a huge mark then more power to you. I'm a huge Natalya and Mickie James mark and that can get on people's nerves. I just have to vent sometimes. I like AJ as well and her being a self professed nerd is great.

In all honesty if Natalya was the Divas champion and was the main focus, I would mark out.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

2 COMPELETLY different things. HOT and CUTE.

AJ definently fits the category of cute. I dont think anyone can disagree with that.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I found it strange that she didn't speak to Bryan last night, and after the match started Yesing.

Could it all be leading full circle and Bryan being AJ's Mr B?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Xander45 said:


> I found it strange that she didn't speak to Bryan last night, and after the match started Yesing.
> 
> Could it all be leading full circle and Bryan being AJ's Mr B?


Yeah, hopefully it goes with Punk dumping her and her trying to get into his good graces, up until the PPV where she turns on him.

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry Haters but I to am "hooked" on AJ and think she continues to be ne of the best parts of the show week in and week out.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm glad they finally advanced the story. Kane "parting ways" with her was hilarious. Looks like she's finally gonna choose at Money In The Bank. I'm sure it'll be Bryan, just interested in seeing how they get there.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't predict how this storyline will end, which could be a good or bad thing. On one hand, they could give an actually quality, surprising end to it. On the other, I'm afraid that they'll just let it fizzle out and drop it like they did with the Anonymous GM storyline.

I also can't predict who'll win this match, but it seems obvious that whoever does will face Cena at SSlam(but Show may have an outside chance, if they want to do him vs. Punk instead).


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Aj proved once again last night why she's the GOAT diva. Hopefully she ends up with D-Bry since out of Kane, Punk, and goatface, he was the only one to appreciate her.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

shes awesome. other divas suck asssssssss compared to her.

if i had to say something i would say she needs to improve in the ring tho but thats all i can criticise.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

She's awesome. Soo hot too. Shes definitely extremely entertaining, I can't wait to see what she does next. And btw...
All these gifs and pics are gunna give me a permanent boner..


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Other than the fact that AJ is doing wonderful things for the DIva's division she is definately one of the top females that force all the fluids out of my body #fapcity


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

I may be a minority but I am a bit bummed they dropped Kane from the angle, because I think her interaction with him was certainly the most interesting. Anyways I just hope that they don't do something stupid and put her with CM Punk...because one he doesn't need her and two it wouldn't fit her character. I think the ultimate pay off for Bryan losing the World Title being that he blamed AJ, would be that AJ helps Bryan purposely win the WWE Title. And then they could have her win the Diva's championship and at least she would bring reactions back to that division...well sort of. Her and D Bry, could go into WM 29 as a heel power couple. Punk's involvement with AJ is more awkward then her involvement with Kane and not in a good way.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

wwesuperstar said:


> I may be a minority but I am a bit bummed they dropped Kane from the angle, because I think her interaction with him was certainly the most interesting. Anyways I just hope that they don't do something stupid and put her with CM Punk...because one he doesn't need her and two it wouldn't fit her character. I think the ultimate pay off for Bryan losing the World Title being that he blamed AJ, would be that AJ helps Bryan purposely win the WWE Title. And then they could have her win the Diva's championship and at least she would bring reactions back to that division...well sort of. Her and D Bry, could go into WM 29 as a heel power couple. Punk's involvement with AJ is more awkward then her involvement with Kane and not in a good way.


Weird....but I agree with this 100%


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

GAME
SET
MATCH

And some people say this girl has no ass?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

She got no reaction whatsoever, when she came out skipping around the ring, which shows last weeks "pop" was most likely piped in. As for her being the best Diva on the roster? No, that's Maxine and they're wasting her.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

The only reason i'm interested in RAW right now is AJ


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that the natural conclusion to this angle would be AJ turning heel with Bryan, but they're just too damn likeable to be a heel couple.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

ultimatekrang said:


> shes awesome. other divas suck asssssssss compared to her.
> 
> if i had to say something i would say she needs to improve in the ring tho but thats all i can criticise.


I hope you're not judging off of last night...

Watch any FCW or NXT match of hers. She is phenomenal. 

I do agree that Maxine has potential to be an all-around better talent, but they're just not willing to invest in her like the NXT writers were.

I'm hoping they try to introduce her in an authority role, maybe feud with Eve over it.

Anyway, AJ is amazing, and if she can get Yes catching on for her matches, she'll continue to grow into a bigger star. When she finally wins a major championship, it's actually going to get a reaction.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> She got no reaction whatsoever, when she came out skipping around the ring, which shows last weeks "pop" was most likely piped in. As for her being the best Diva on the roster? No, that's Maxine and they're wasting her.


AJ actually got a pretty decent reaction (a GREAT reaction by Diva standards) when she won the battle royal last night.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> She got no reaction whatsoever, when she came out skipping around the ring, which shows last weeks "pop" was most likely piped in. As for her being the best Diva on the roster? No, that's Maxine and they're wasting her.


How can a diva who looks like a man and can't wrestle be the best one?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Carcass said:


> How can a diva who looks like a man and can't wrestle be the best one?


I'm definitely a bigger fan or AJ over Maxine, but I think Maxine's sexy as hell though, especially in her old bodysuit ring attire. But I like cute girls over sexy ones, so AJ's top for me.  if you think either of them look like men, I'd say you're blind as a bat.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> I'm definitely a bigger fan or AJ over Maxine, but I think Maxine's sexy as hell though, especially in her old bodysuit ring attire. But I like cute girls over sexy ones, so AJ's top for me.  if you think either of them look like men, I'd say you're blind as a bat.


Cute wins me over,in the Mickie and Trish feud in 06 I found Mickie way hotter than Trish.However if you look at both of them most people would say Trish is way more hotter.I think it's being crazy that makes me like the girl more,and that is why my favorite two divas of all time are Mickie and AJ because they both are cute and play the crazy obsessed character to perfection.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> She got no reaction whatsoever, when she came out skipping around the ring, which shows last weeks "pop" was most likely piped in. As for her being the best Diva on the roster? No, that's Maxine and they're wasting her.


Raw doesn't get piped in reactions, nice try though.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

AJ number 1 fan said:


> Cute wins me over,in the Mickie and Trish feud in 06 I found Mickie way hotter than Trish.However if you look at both of them most people would Trish is way more hotter.I think it's being crazy that makes me like the girl more,and that is why my favorite two divas of all time are Mickie and AJ because they both cute and play the crazy obsessed character to perfection.


(Y) THIS


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

She has become facepalm worthy. Sorry AJ fans, I tried.


----------



## FightingGM (Jun 26, 2012)

aj is pure goddess like


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

I have an great idea seeing as AJ is an self confessed geek,I would love it if AJ came on my favorite comedy show of all time.Which happens to be about geeks as an guest star,for an couple of episodes on the big bang theory.She could come in as an new love interest for Leonard,that would be epic.In the end you could have AJ go crazy it would make for great tv.I would mark for an AJ and Sheldon Cooper scene seeing as the both play great wacko characters.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

AJ is... well AJ is fuckin smokin hot and I have a feeling she could be a good wrestler (perhaps give some credibilty to the divas), but goddam... Her acting ability (or lack thereof) is so embarassing to watch sometimes. This storyline is just dull to me now too. It hasn't developed at all. 

However, her doing the yes chants after winning that battle royal gave me a little hope for the storyline. I'm really hoping she's just a totally badass heel that's been working Kane and Punk on Bryan's behalf all this time.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

She's great. Still don't understand where they're going with this whole storyline. It's almost as if it was meant to wrap up at No Way Out but the popularity made them artificially stretch it out into what it's sitting at now. 

Bryan gets the win though. YES YES YES!


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't understand the appeal.

She's a horrible actor, the material is cornier than Cena's promos, and the only plus side to it is I guess it's unpredictable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not digging the storyline but god damn seeing her in that bikini was......life altering.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

meh i don't get it. She can't act and storyline is going nowhere. Ofc all the fat lonely neck beards still love her cause shes hot.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

She should do the YES stuff from now on after she wins a match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I can only explain why I like AJ so many times until someone new comes along and says it's only because she's hot. Haters will just hate, I guess.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Man..... that bikini.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

llamadux said:


> meh i don't get it. She can't act and storyline is going nowhere. Ofc all the fat lonely neck beards still love her cause shes hot.


You can't say anything with your anime avatar, you fridge.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> She's great. Still don't understand where they're going with this whole storyline. It's almost as if it was meant to wrap up at No Way Out but the popularity made them artificially stretch it out into what it's sitting at now.
> 
> Bryan gets the win though. YES YES YES!


what in the blue fuck are you talking about? how would the way No Way Out have ended this storyline? 

the fact is that it's been going nowhere the ENTIRE time and seriously makes zero sense whatsoever. is she crazy for Kane? CM Punk? Bryan? is she just a whore? is she actually conspiring with Bryan? why does she keep coming out to distract Kane? now that Kane is out of the picture with that horrific backstage segment (another horrible backstage segment from AJ, surprise), what was the point of him at all? it literally doesn't make any fucking sense. it was making an iota of sense when she first came up to CM Punk in a way to make Bryan jealous, but now it doesn't make any at all. does CM Punk like her or fucking not? he either wants nothing to do with her or saves her from Kane or shows concern for her. Daniel Bryan doesn't care about her at all one moment and then saves her and tells her at least he cared about her a while ago, which is more than CM Punk did. it's fucking retarded.

there's no need at all for her to be getting this much time. the fact that this topic is this long says enough about the staggering amount of pedophiles here who are just attracted to a 13 year old body. then you run into idiots here who are quick to respond to AJ haters with "SHE CAN ACTUALLY WRESTLE, SHOWS HOW MUCH NXT YOU'VE WATCHED L0L0L." but they forget that she hasn't even fucking wrestled yet. 

if you have ever said "AJ is the best part of RAW now" when you have people like Vader, Piper, and Psycho Sid coming back every single week to kick the shit out of Heath Slater, you have extremely severe mental issues.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> what in the blue fuck are you talking about? how would the way No Way Out have ended this storyline?
> 
> the fact is that it's been going nowhere the ENTIRE time and seriously makes zero sense whatsoever. is she crazy for Kane? CM Punk? Bryan? is she just a whore? is she actually conspiring with Bryan? why does she keep coming out to distract Kane? now that Kane is out of the picture with that horrific backstage segment (another horrible backstage segment from AJ, surprise), what was the point of him at all? it literally doesn't make any fucking sense. it was making an iota of sense when she first came up to CM Punk in a way to make Bryan jealous, but now it doesn't make any at all. does CM Punk like her or fucking not? he either wants nothing to do with her or saves her from Kane or shows concern for her. Daniel Bryan doesn't care about her at all one moment and then saves her and tells her at least he cared about her a while ago, which is more than CM Punk did. it's fucking retarded.
> 
> ...


lol, haters gonna hate. :casey

Someone might bite on this horseshit. Keep trying.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I posted this in another thread, but pertains to the current storyline:

Bryan goes over Punk with help of AJ. Kane and Punk both "break it off" forcing her to go back to the only other man she knows.
Cena cashes in his MITB on Bryan.

I don't think they anticipated the reaction the whole storyline and Punk/Bryan feud got so they decided to push it to MITB instead of having the blow-off at No Way Out. Instead of having AJ simply turning heel with Bryan they're seemingly going to push for her to maintain "face" status by virtue of Kane/Punk rejecting her making her fall victim to Bryan's manipulation. She'll still have sympathy so she won't be heel. This makes it easier for storylines involving the two and allows Bryan to get heat by treating her poorly as well. In the end it's the same result but it allowed them to push it for one more PPV, although NWO was the perfect build for a conclusion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ Sid, dude could barely move, skipped all that shit. Anyways, I think the story line may lead to a debut, but that's a stretch. She may be going back to DB, but the dedicating her match to Punk then yesing is probably leading to one hell of a swerve. The element of surprise still applies to this story line.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histrionic_personality_disorder is what Daniel Bryan knows about AJ that no one else knows. That is why he appreciates her.

The people who want Dean Ambrose paired with AJ and immediately thrust in the main event are in the same bloodline as those who wanted CM Punk to debut feuding with Orton and Cena when he left ROH all those years ago. Completely delusional and only setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL @ Sid, dude could barely move, skipped all that shit. Anyways, I think the story line may lead to a debut, but that's a stretch. She may be going back to DB, but the dedicating her match to Punk then yesing is probably leading to one hell of a swerve. The element of surprise still applies to this story line.


but CM Punk doesn't give a shit. that's what you aren't getting. you're pretending like CM Punk is in love with her. that's why this storyline doesn't make sense and that's why you're dyslexic.

seriously, what "hell of a swerve"? what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> but CM Punk doesn't give a shit. that's what you aren't getting. you're pretending like CM Punk is in love with her. that's why this storyline doesn't make sense and that's why you're dyslexic.
> 
> seriously, what "hell of a swerve"? what the fuck are you talking about?


How am I pretending Punk is in love with her? When Punk has been brushing her off the whole time. Dude, I know what I am watching, and what I see is Punk being thrown off by AJ and maybe when the match happens she may screw Punk and help DB win. Chill out, geez. lol


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> what in the blue fuck are you talking about? how would the way No Way Out have ended this storyline?
> 
> the fact is that it's been going nowhere the ENTIRE time and seriously makes zero sense whatsoever. is she crazy for Kane? CM Punk? Bryan? is she just a whore? is she actually conspiring with Bryan? why does she keep coming out to distract Kane? now that Kane is out of the picture with that horrific backstage segment (another horrible backstage segment from AJ, surprise), what was the point of him at all? it literally doesn't make any fucking sense. it was making an iota of sense when she first came up to CM Punk in a way to make Bryan jealous, but now it doesn't make any at all. does CM Punk like her or fucking not? he either wants nothing to do with her or saves her from Kane or shows concern for her. Daniel Bryan doesn't care about her at all one moment and then saves her and tells her at least he cared about her a while ago, which is more than CM Punk did. it's fucking retarded.
> 
> ...


u mad bro?

Also I laugh at the 13 year old body statement. 








Double you tee eff mate?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

NightmareInc. said:


> u mad bro?
> 
> Also I laugh at the 13 year old body statement.
> 
> Double you tee eff mate?


woah, you're obviously a neckbeard that doesn't get out much, if at all. i'm not gonna sit here and get pictures to compare like some fucking loser, but here she is saying it HERSELF:

http://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/212227338459553792

get over yourself tubby.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

For the people that say she has a body of a 13 year old...I don't want to know how you may know that you perverted Sandusky's.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> For the people that say she has a body of a 13 year old...I don't want to know how you may know that you perverted Sandusky's.


what does that even mean?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know how this dude could be so upset when all the marking for AJ is put in one thread. AJ plays that off on twitter all the time, people are always saying she looks really young, if you read her tweets.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

trollers. nothing's new in the iwc, or the Internet in general for that matter lol.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

She's definitely grown on me, especially as that bikini segment went.

Her acting could use some polish however.

and she should still steer clear of fucking title matches, I want a definitive winner either by pinfall or submission ; not by one of them being distracted by her prancing and getting rolled up or walking into a GTS/Yes Lock.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> trollers. nothing's new in the iwc, or the Internet in general for that matter lol.


if you don't like AJ and give your thoughts on something part of a show you watch every week, you're a troll. yes, this is what AJ fans actually believe.

still waiting for you to refute anything i said since i'm "trolling" apparently. AJ fucking sucks.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> if you don't like AJ and give your thoughts on something part of a show you watch every week, you're a troll. yes, this is what AJ fans actually believe.
> 
> still waiting for you to refute anything i said since i'm "trolling" apparently. AJ fucking sucks.


I don't like AJ.

She is sexy though.

If you think she looks like a 13 year old (which I don't really, because not every female in the fucking world gets D sized tits when they're of age), well isn't it better that these guys fap over AJ rather than _actual_ 13 year olds?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

ogorodnikov said:


> what does that even mean?


I think it means when you look at a hot 25 year old woman and see a little boy people are gonna question where else you see little boys and more importantly what you "do" when you see them. You don't want to be associated with a pedophile then stop talking about 13 year old boys. It's fucking creepy.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I dig crazy chicks as much as the next guy, but she definitely doesn't need ALL the time she got on Raw this week. She's one of the best promo workers they've got right now though so what are ya gonna do?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> what does that even mean?


If you don't understand what he said, you probably shouldn't be on a forum lol


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Just gonna stick this wondrous piece of insight (by me!) in here. I genuinely want to see some detractors dispute this without resorting to the ho-hum 'oh, it's not to my preference' schtick (particularly judging from the confused ramblings of *ogorodnikov*).



> Good to see that the Punk-Bryan-AJ (and Kane I guess) arc has been met with generally positive reception. A question though for the detractors: *how is it that you think AJ provides nothing for the feud?* In my mind, the continuous Raw and Smackdown encounters between Punk and Bryan earlier in the year defined the term 'nothingness' (aside from good-great ring time of course).
> 
> I realise a few don't enjoy it and that's fine. However, this looks to be one of the more substantiated storylines the WWE have done for over a year. It's certainly one of the highlights of Punk's reign: not an overly serious-at-the-expense-of-itself feud like Jericho-Punk, while not sinking to a B-Grade level with the Cena-Ryder-Eve-Kane calamity (there are cheesy elements here of course, but there always is with the WWE).
> 
> ...


And are people really that sensitive about who they find attractive and who they don't? Sack up you silly people, it's the _internet_.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I do find it funny that so many people talk shit about Diva's looks. Anyone of you on here would drop a nut if one of them walked into your local watering hole. And obviously AJ isn't Diva material because her tits are real.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Scorpion95 said:


> If you don't understand what he said, you probably shouldn't be on a forum lol


he basically said "how would you know what a 13 year old looks like" and implied that i'm a pedohpile.

if you're actually defending what he said and thinks it made any type of sense, you're fucking *retarded.*


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> I think it means when you look at a hot 25 year old woman and see a little boy people are gonna question where else you see little boys and more importantly what you "do" when you see them. You don't want to be associated with a pedophile then stop talking about 13 year old boys. It's fucking creepy.


who said anything about little boys? what the fuck are you talking about? i said she has the body of a 13 year old. she's obviously a female. i clearly meant a 13 year old female. nobody was talking about "little boys." and lol @ "hot." try to leave your shitbucket in your room, go outside and try to get some standards.

is this the part where i act like every single AJ/Daniel Bryan fan that has responded to me in this thread and say "LOL U MENTIONED LITTLE BOYS, *YOU* ARE IN THE FACT THE PEDOPHILE!"? the fact that everyone here who has responded to my initial post has harped so aggressively on the fact that i said she was 13 says enough. NOBODY has refuted the point that i made about the storyline not going anywhere, her not even wrestling yet, and how the storyline doesn't add up at all.

you literally have zero idea as to what you are talking about.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

AJ is the best thing to happen to the divas division since 2006


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

StanStansky said:


> I do find it funny that so many people talk shit about Diva's looks. Anyone of you on here would drop a nut if one of them walked into your local watering hole. And obviously AJ isn't Diva material because her tits are real.


A few will decline of course. It's about *looks* for goodness sake; something based on preference. People will like something about someone that others won't. Some will have a thing for a person (whatever 'type' that person may be), bandwagoners will soon follow while the vocal minority will bag that person's appearance and that group of followers. Wheels keeps on turning, sun keeps on rising, etc. 

Bottom line, let lovers love and haters hate.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> you literally have zero idea as to what you are talking about.


You're only replying to shit that gets you mad, you're a bad troll.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> You're only replying to shit that gets you mad, you're a bad troll.


coming from someone who dropped this gem:



> "well isn't it better that these guys fap over AJ rather than actual 13 year olds?"


i legitimately feel bad for you and your entire thought process on most things.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

BRING BACK BULL NAKANO


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

If you still think AJ is hot after seeing her in a ring full of voluptous, beautiful women (sans Vickie) then you have serious problems. AJ is less than average in the looks department. Maybe it's just me who feels this way on here but I'm not attracted to women that look like 12 year olds.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^"Serious problems." This guy here, eh?


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> I do find it funny that so many people talk shit about Diva's looks. Anyone of you on here would drop a nut if one of them walked into your local watering hole. And obviously AJ isn't Diva material because her tits are real.


Exactly, if i see a girl like AJ or Kaitlyn in a bar i waste no time trying to hit on them. Seriously, AJ is a hot chick brah.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> coming from someone who dropped this gem:
> 
> i legitimately feel bad for you and your entire thought process on most things.


:lol
You really do try too hard my friend.

Also red repping me and telling me to go back to reddit?
I don't even know how that site works. 9gag foar the winz! xD


--
I like short, fit brunettes with a good smile and B cups. :yum:


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> If you still think AJ is hot after seeing her in a ring full of voluptous, beautiful women (sans Vickie) then you have serious problems. AJ is less than average in the looks department. Maybe it's just me who feels this way on here but I'm not attracted to women that look like 12 year olds.


Wat.

All types of women are beautiful for all sorts of reasons. AJ just happens to have a natural sexiness to her without having to fit into the mold of Vince's typical eye candy. Or maybe it's the geek thing. Or the crazy thing. Or the "she'd break your dick off" thing. Eiither way, they're all gorgeous.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

TRDBaron said:


> Exactly, if i see a girl like AJ or Kaitlyn in a bar i waste no time trying to hit on them.












^^ What the coffee mug said.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay I've had enough. This the third time this thread has gotten beyond ridiculous and has to be closed. You're not discussing anything other than how hot she looks and others coming in and saying she isn't hot. Use the fucking Women of Wrestling section if you want to be perverts.

From now on I'm giving out baiting/trolling warnings and infractions for people who say liking her is the same as liking a 12 year old etc. because she clearly isn't that young so that's not even an argument.

There is no discussion or direction to this thread and there hasn't been for a long while. I'm not wasting mine or other moderators time overseeing this thread constantly because you're all to immature and obsessed to be able to find something to discuss about her other than her appearance or obsessing over how she's so perfect and the OMG BEST THING IN THE WWE.

Don't think you can just start another thread (like this one was) with the exact same topic either.

Get a fucking grip.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Seriously? AJ comes out and spoils a great main event and the IWC is happy "becuz itz aj!!11" but lets say John Cena pushed Bryan into Punk through the table it would be "crappy booking" "same ol shit" "cena sux" "czena buriz ever1" 

Anyway this AJ thing will pass like all the other IWC fads *cough* Zack Ryder *cough* just because she is hot doesn't mean everything she does is golden and get ready for this one "Best moment of 2012" :lol:lmao:lmao:lol:lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

You're absolutely right. I never gave a fuck about any of this AJ bullshit and no pushing through the table will change my mind. Can't wait until the majority finally turn on this stupid angle like a lot of them turned on Zack Ryder.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I approve of this thread because I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I like her, but she is really annoying in this storyline. They need to minimize her role in this. She was perfect around wrestlemania time but now she is horrible because she is taking away all the spotlight from the title feud. I dread her music hitting and her coming out now. Getting tired of her getting involved in every match. So stupid.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Seriously? AJ comes out and spoils a great main event and the IWC is happy "becuz itz aj!!11" but lets say John Cena pushed Bryan into Punk through the table it would be "crappy booking" "same ol shit" "cena sux" "czena buriz ever1"


Actually, Cena pushing them through the table would have been crappy booking because it would make no sense. He's not in their match. AJ is the guest referee and has a 2 month long history in the Bryan/Punk feud, and obviously a longer history with Bryan. Fans responded to her role in the angle, it got amplified, and now she's the centerpiece of a feud between two guys in a WWE Championship match. It's not like this is the first time a Diva has been involved in a main event feud.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

If Cena had pushed them through the table, the IWC would of had good reason to be pissed at him. It would of been a random reason that made no sense other than to put Cena over. Where as AJ doing it furthered the storyline and is actually making for some good TV. I think people are riding her pussy too hard (hehe) though, calling that the best moment of 2012 is ridiculous. It's still entertaining and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The Cena remark was if the 3 of them was feuding and it made sense people would still bash Cena for "Burying" everyone.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

True. I like her role in all of it. It's been a little overplayed the last couple of weeks, but last night actually made sense for her to be on the show so much. The mixed tag match created the situation with Punk backstage, the Bryan promo with her alienated him even further from her than he already was, the Eve promo pushed her over the edge, and all of those things built to the end of the show.

It's actually pretty brilliant writing for once.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



deadmau said:


> most overrated and obnoxious bitch ever. would kill this slut if she was in my face. i hate fucking hate this whore.












that is extreme lol i do agree people are going to turn on her like they always do on here though


----------



## conorj (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Im sorry but I LOVE AJ. Normally I would hate someone getting involved in a feud that is this awesome but her character works so well


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

If Cena started making out with Punk.. well I don't know how I'd feel about that to be honest.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

People will turn on her and say "NOTHING'S DIFFERENT THIS IS ALL HER FAULT" because obviously the wrestlers write the scripts nowadays.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I think some people are typing their AJ praise with one hand.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*










Seriosuly did you expect a clean finish to that match once it came down to Punk/Bryan when they are having a one-on-one match for the title at MITB in 2 weeks? Actually by both of them ignoring AJ and focusing on the match against eachother when she first came out was a nice touch. And the fact she tried to "injure" both of them adds some unpredictability to the match at MITB.

Well at least AJ fans know that her current "push" is working b/c if you get this kind of hate on WF it means your push is a success.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

she doesn't even look hot. she says that she's still a virgin but i bet that laryngitis and others from the roster, creative team, board of directors made her pussy squirt like a fountain.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I like her but this push is too big.
A DIVA HAS JUST DESTROYED TWO WORLD CHAMPION.Seriously,too much focus on her and not enough on Bryan or Punk


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



A-C-P said:


> Actually by both of them ignoring AJ and ofcusing on the match against eachother when she first came out was a nice touch. And the fact she tried to "injure" both of them adds some unpredictability to the match at MITB.


^^This.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I can only speak for myself, not the whole IWC, but the ending to Raw was Genius and not because "she's hot".

I'm an grown fucking man, I pay bills, make my own decisions and wouldn't praise a television character on a forum just based off that she's boner-worthy. 

The ending was great.

TLDNR: U mad bro?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Choke2Death said:


> You're absolutely right. I never gave a fuck about any of this AJ bullshit and no pushing through the table will change my mind. Can't wait until the majority finally turn on this stupid angle like a lot of them turned on Zack Ryder.


Also turned on;

Christian,
Punk before the mask,
Bryan,
Punk after the mask,
Jericho,
Punk after the promo,
Mark Henry,
now AJ & Dean Ambrose.

I don't feed into it, it is what it is. People get bored when they get what they want. It's not a matter of Bullshit, it's just getting used to something.

The AJ thing they have going is pretty cool though, it's something different. So many people cry out for something different in the WWE, then are completely split into three groups; People who Don't see it for what it is and complain, People who read too much into It and go overboard, and people who just enjoy it for what it is: Something different.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I still don't know why WWE felt the need to put AJ in this storyline. She's not doing anything to enhance it. Bryan/CM Punk should sell itself. By giving AJ airtime, they are just taking it away from the title match and proving to the viewers that they don't trust Bryan and CM Punk to sell the title program alone.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I thought the ending was perfect and I LOVE this whole love triangle thing. Especially how unpredictable the whole thing is. Can go either way right now. 

More AJ please!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

By what happened yesterday I'm going to assume she will have the belt around summerslam.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



deadmau said:


> she doesn't even look hot. she says that she's still a virgin but i bet that laryngitis and others from the roster, creative team, board of directors made her pussy squirt like a fountain.


I know when I think hot, I think sluts at the beach duckfacing and doing blatant tit shots.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

It was a great and unique ending to Raw. The match couldn't finish with a winner anyway, since they are having a match at MITB. This 'AJ bullshit', as you put it, should not stop. People have the right to like what they want to like. This storyline is very interesting and I can't wait to see its climax. It seems, OP, that you just don't like the fact that other people like something that you don't. Get over it.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

It is getting out of hand. 

I don't necessarily hate AJ but she's been shoved down our throats. And she's more important than the WWE championship right now for God sake. This match at MITB is about HER. Not Punk. Not Bryan. Not the WWE championship. HER. It makes me sick.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Seriously? AJ comes out and spoils a great main event and the IWC is happy "becuz itz aj!!11" but lets say John Cena pushed Bryan into Punk through the table it would be "crappy booking" "same ol shit" "cena sux" "czena buriz ever1"
> 
> Anyway this AJ thing will pass like all the other IWC fads *cough* Zack Ryder *cough* just because she is hot doesn't mean everything she does is golden and get ready for this one "Best moment of 2012" :lol:lmao:lmao:lol:lol


your opinion lost its credibility when you mentioned that IWC was into the bandwagon of one hit wonder Ryder.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



StanStansky said:


> I know when I think hot, I think sluts at the beach duckfacing and doing blatant tit shots.


that bitch from my sig is way more hotter than AJ.

Just look at the tits.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



deadmau said:


> that bitch from my sig is way more hotter than AJ.


No. Duck faces are bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



RiZE said:


> It is getting out of hand.
> 
> I don't necessarily hate AJ but she's been shoved down our throats. And she's more important than the WWE championship right now for God sake. This match at MITB is about HER. Not Punk. Not Bryan. Not the WWE championship. HER. It makes me sick.


This. Exactly.

One person, especially one not even in the match for the title, should be above the top title on Raw. It's horrible booking. CM Punk can recover but this is where Bryan needed the focus to become a permanent fixture in the main event scene and instead they are more worried about AJ. Bryan's going to fall fast down the card once he's out of the title program because they ignored building up Bryan properly and then the WWE is going to wonder why instead of seeing the obvious booking problem here.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The best thing about AJ being in this storyline situation is that it gives some interest to Bryan/Punk... because the same guys can't just have rematches for several months and keep the interest from fans. It is at least something different than "Hey, you have the WWE title and I want it... and after I lose, I want a rematch for 2 or more months".

I don't watch AJ to get "turned on". I watch her because she brings the unpredictability to this feud. The ending to this weeks RAW for example was well done, AJ pushing the guys down through the table.

I know that people on here like to be all "cool" and go "Anti-IWC", but there are some of us here that like AJs current role who think logically of the whole situation.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Godfather- said:


> No. Duck faces are bad and you should feel bad.


You're a Punk mark so SHUT THE HELL UP!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Godfather- said:


> If Cena had pushed them through the table, the IWC would of had good reason to be pissed at him. It would of been a random reason that made no sense other than to put Cena over. Where as AJ doing it furthered the storyline and is actually making for some good TV. I think people are riding her pussy too hard (hehe) though, calling that the best moment of 2012 is ridiculous. It's still entertaining and I'm enjoying it.


If Cena did that imagine the amount of threads on this forum "finally cena is turning heel" "oh shit cena is going to turn heel at mitb" "guys cena finally embraced the hate"
"Finally John Cena does something interesting" "I'm liking cena new attitude" "finally vince turned cena heel!"


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Godfather- said:


> No. Duck faces are bad and you should feel bad.


Zoidberg would know. He has a PhD in art history.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



A-C-P said:


> Seriosuly did you expect a clean finish to that match once it came down to Punk/Bryan when they are having a one-on-one match for the title at MITB in 2 weeks? Actually by both of them ignoring AJ and focusing on the match against eachother when she first came out was a nice touch. And the fact she tried to "injure" both of them adds some unpredictability to the match at MITB.
> 
> Well at least AJ fans know that her current "push" is working b/c if you get this kind of hate on WF it means your push is a success.


Unpredictable how? It's clearly CM Punk retaining cleanly. The bigger obstacle they put in front of him, the more likely it is he is winning clean. It's basic WWE booking. If you think otherwise you're nothing but a delusional mark who thinks Bryan has any hope in hell of winning.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Lol hey AJ haters, you guys mad? Haha. AJ is doing
An awesome job. The ending last night was great, and she is playin her character perfectly...


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



> I like her, but she is really annoying in this storyline. They need to minimize her role in this. She was perfect around wrestlemania time but now she is horrible because she is taking away all the spotlight from the title feud. I dread her music hitting and her coming out now. Getting tired of her getting involved in every match. So stupid.


Why minimize the involvement though? It's given another nothing-WWE Title storyline some sort of interconnectivity and has a fresh unpredictability element to it. Believe me, it pains me to say that the main title has yet been utilized in a tepid feud but before AJ's involvement that's the reality of what it was. 

I love the match ups between Bryan and Punk, but there hasn't really been anything to them thus far except for in-ring eye candy. They had two or three consecutive matches before WM and any other matches where little is riding on the result line is, frankly, exhausting. I am disappointed they didn't follow up the tap out/pin cover fiasco that took place at the PPV, however. 

What's more is that the WWE title is only a prop they _think_ will add legitimacy to Punk and his challengers simply with him being champ. It's all well and good that AJ is refereeing a match between two love interests. However, wasn't there a title involved? It's similar to the Jericho-Punk fued in that all plot devices and progressions (Best In The World title, Alcohol, Daddy Issues, Jeritroll) still fail to bring viewer interest back to the central key point: the fucking championship they're fighting over. For goodness sakes, a little exposition wouldn't hurt. 

Regardless, it also has developed a relatively intriguing dynamic with the AJ Lee character and has smarks and marks alike questioning her motivations. Kane's involvement in the whole thing hasn't been exactly fluid, but it has helped shape a rather well-crafted arc. The likelihood for AJ is that she will drop into obscurity afterwards because the company will likely think that two or three months of exposure (some will argue overexposure) will magically carry her through the rest of her career. As we know the WWE booking style is full of ebbs and flows, particularly for the younger generation of talent. The young'ins usually come back for another major tilt in some fashion. 

Frankly, this is one of the few times WWE have ventured outside the safe haven from years prior and mixed things up slightly. This past Raw's ending capped all this uncertainly off very well, even if people are so, so precious about making the champ and challenger look weak (geez, you aren't bookers guys). Are there issues with it? Well, yeah. I'm still mixed about it. I am happy they're experimenting a bit with this one, however. 

With all that said:



> most overrated and obnoxious bitch ever. would kill this slut if she was in my face. i hate fucking hate this whore.


The tears are so worth it.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I said in one of the other threads that I could see AJ not actually doing anything referee-related. We could get a solid 30 minute match but when it comes to the finish there will be another double cross body or something, she skips away, and the winner of MITB comes down and pins Punk. AJ moves onto another storyline, Punk gets his rematch, Bryan gets hosed. It sucks, but seems likely.

*EDIT*

Assuming Cena wins MITB, Bryan could feud with Jericho because the response to their on-camera time together has been pretty positive overall. I forget when Jericho's due to depart again, but Y2J putting over Bryan on his way out would be a good thing.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I honestly hated the ending with Punk/Aj/Bryan , it was a bit overbooked and it's , well , cartoonish .. but that's just my opinion


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



A-C-P said:


> Seriosuly did you expect a clean finish to that match once it came down to Punk/Bryan when they are having a one-on-one match for the title at MITB in 2 weeks? Actually by both of them ignoring AJ and focusing on the match against eachother when she first came out was a nice touch. And the fact she tried to "injure" both of them adds some unpredictability to the match at MITB.
> 
> *Well at least AJ fans know that her current "push" is working b/c if you get this kind of hate on WF it means your push is a success.*


So I take it Kelly Kelly is the most liked wrestler here.

Anyhow, I didn't like AJ, but now with this storyline she is really good (I mean I am sure she was before, but just wasn't interested)and her character fits in perfectly.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



vanboxmeer said:


> Unpredictable how? It's clearly CM Punk retaining cleanly. The bigger obstacle they put in front of him, the more likely it is he is winning clean. It's basic WWE booking. If you think otherwise you're nothing but a delusional mark who thinks Bryan has any hope in hell of winning.


The obstacle isnt bigger for Punk then it is for Bryan. She isnt in favor of any right now by the look of it. Thats why its unpredictable. Since there is no telling which side she is on, or what she is going to do. All she wants is to be the center of attention.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Angelos said:


> your opinion lost its credibility when you mentioned that IWC was into the bandwagon of one hit wonder Ryder.


Shut up. Almost everyone in the IWC was sucking Ryders dick so hard last year and if you say they wasn't you're full of shit.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Lol. When was the last time a diva stole the spotlight? And closed out Monday Night Raw? Oh that's what i thought haters..


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Yes I cant wait for this feud to end. It should have been a straight up feud between Bryan and Punk.
In a technical bout similar to watching Benoit Vs Jericho.
But it looks like it could be a main event fight and WWE obviously needs to pad it out with a story line.
Cheesy YES YES YES YES.

But I suppose nobody would complain if it led to the debut of Ambrose.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Seriously? AJ comes out and spoils a great main event and the IWC is happy "becuz itz aj!!11" but lets say John Cena pushed Bryan into Punk through the table it would be "crappy booking" "same ol shit" "cena sux" "czena buriz ever1"
> 
> Anyway this AJ thing will pass like all the other IWC fads *cough* Zack Ryder *cough* just because she is hot doesn't mean everything she does is golden and get ready for this one "Best moment of 2012" :lol:lmao:lmao:lol:lol


*Hey OP, it's called story-telling.*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

This is the evolution of wrestling.

Back in the day wrestlers would fight to protect their valets, now wrestlers have to be protected from valets.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



JasonLives said:


> The obstacle isnt bigger for Punk then it is for Bryan. She isnt in favor of any right now by the look of it. Thats why its unpredictable. Since there is no telling which side she is on, or what she is going to do. All she wants is to be the center of attention.


They're booking him as vulnerable and not very bright, it is clear that the reason they are doing this is because he's winning cleanly at the PPV. This has been the case since No Way Out, and it didn't matter what build they had for MITB, it was obvious that Punk was beating Bryan clean with his finisher to blow off the feud.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I don't like AJ but what she did last night was pretty awesome faking suicide then screwing both punk and bryan. Putting them through a table then smiling like oops in a psychotic way. It kinda added a little spice to the match at mitb although punk is winning obvious. She might win me over.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> This is the evolution of wrestling.
> 
> Back in the day wrestlers would fight to protect their valets, now wrestlers have to be protected from valets.


It's because they can't powerbomb them through tables anymore. Fucking Linda... fpalm


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I dont see the issue with it. Every single segment AJ has been in was entertaining, so I dont see a problem. She's made the WWE Title feud far more interesting and has brought it away from the usual 'you have title, me want title, let's have a feud' mentality that we've gotten for years and years now. It's more personal between the three and is far more interesting than the norm for me.

And to those complaining that she 'ruined' a great RAW main event. What did you want? A clean finish between the two just a few weeks before they face at the PPV? That would be ridiculous. She provided a really interesting end to the show by pushing both guys through the table. I'm loving the storyline, I think AJ has been fantastic and it's getting better and better. For once I dont know what's going to happen at the PPV, it could go in any number of directions. Unpredictability is something thats been missing from WWE programming for a long long time, and I for one, am glad to have it back.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



vanboxmeer said:


> Unpredictable how? It's clearly CM Punk retaining cleanly. The bigger obstacle they put in front of him, the more likely it is he is winning clean. It's basic WWE booking. If you think otherwise you're nothing but a delusional mark who thinks Bryan has any hope in hell of winning.


I am not talking about unpredictability for "casual" fans, not everyone watching Raw are like alot of the posters here and actually pay THIS much attention to the WWE. For me, I agree with how you predict the match at MITB to go down.

Sorry that you are so butthurt, about well I don't know what I guees but its something about this whole angle.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



StanStansky said:


> Actually, Cena pushing them through the table would have been crappy booking because it would make no sense. He's not in their match. AJ is the guest referee and has a 2 month long history in the Bryan/Punk feud, and obviously a longer history with Bryan. Fans responded to her role in the angle, it got amplified, and now she's the centerpiece of a feud between two guys in a WWE Championship match. *It's not like this is the first time a Diva has been involved in a main event feud.*












Makes you wonder if this feud is Steph's doing


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



NJ88 said:


> I dont see the issue with it. Every single segment AJ has been in was entertaining, so I dont see a problem. She's made the WWE Title feud far more interesting and has brought it away from the usual 'you have title, me want title, let's have a feud' mentality that we've gotten for years and years now. It's more personal between the three and is far more interesting than the norm for me.
> 
> And to those complaining that she 'ruined' a great RAW main event. What did you want? A clean finish between the two just a few weeks before they face at the PPV? That would be ridiculous. She provided a really interesting end to the show by pushing both guys through the table. I'm loving the storyline, I think AJ has been fantastic and it's getting better and better. For once I dont know what's going to happen at the PPV, it could go in any number of directions. Unpredictability is something thats been missing from WWE programming for a long long time, and I for one, am glad to have it back.


This is 100% spot on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



> if you get this kind of hate on WF it means your push is a success.


No true. ADR, A-Train etc etc. All get/got hate and their push failed.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Well, some people complained that none of the divas ever got enough attention. Can't say that anymore.

I have no problem with this storyline, just because it's different than the usual stuff. If the show has to revolve around AJ, so be it. It beats the show revolving around Cena.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Call me old school but I would rather have a 1 hour main event punk vs bryan than punk vs bryan vs aj with a russo finish.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Call me old school but I would rather have a 1 hour main event punk vs bryan than punk vs bryan vs aj with a russo finish.


If you want some acid for MITB I will try to FedEx you some.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Call me old school but I would rather have a 1 hour main event punk vs bryan than punk vs bryan vs aj with a russo finish.


I rather have that too an iron man match


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



StanStansky said:


> If you want some acid for MITB I will try to FedEx you some.


thanks bro.

D. Bryan can wrestle a potato and be entertaining, I loved AJ SMALL segments but last week was over the line.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I don't care what anyone says; that ending was great booking. AJ has been featured too heavily in this program, but she's also added intrigue and mystery to feud that otherwise would've had none. It's clear that WWE had nothing for Punk & Bryan until they decided to chuck AJ into the mix, and while that would've been great in and of itself (who doesn't want to see Punk & Bryan tear shit up on PPV), this is the WWE. That's probably not going to happen very often.

Going into the MITB match, it's unclear where the special guest refree's motives lie. That's interesting. However, for this to mean anything, the payoff _has_ to revolve around the World Title, and the WWE champion. If all of this build leads to nothing more than AJ being elevated into a role where she can skip around in the main event; this meant nothing and was a complete waste of a potentially great WWE Championship feud. If, however, this leads to AJ costing Punk the title and forming an alliance with Bryan; it was all worth it. The WWE Championship has to be the ultimate focus and goal. Not some silly little boy-crazy girl.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

AJ iwc bullshit is going too far? What about the Dolph Ziggler iwc bullshit? Calling him the next Ric Flair/Shawn Michaels fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

It is a fad though, isn't it? It'll go on longer than the Ryder, Otunga and Del Rio fads mainly because she's hot.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

If they book her properly after this, whether it be a teaming with a heel champion Bryan(glorious, but doubtful), or a debuting Ambrose(crazy begets crazy, I suppose), she will do fine for a couple of years.

*EDIT* 
I know it's slightly off topic but I fear they are just going to do the "new stable creates chaos on the show" angle that's been done to death when they debut Ambrose. I could see AJ working in that environment, though.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



deadmau said:


> most overrated and obnoxious bitch ever. would kill this slut if she was in my face. i hate fucking hate this whore.


You take wrestling too seriously. If you have this attitude to somebody you've never met, what are you like with people that you legitimately dislike?

Anyway, yeah this whole AJ thing has gone way to far. Thanks to her I literally have no interest in the Title picture AT ALL and Punk is one of my favourite wrestlers.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I agree with the OP. It's getting ridiculous.

I mean shit, Mickie James is my favorite Diva of all time but I never obsessed over her or said she was the best thing in the WWE like a lot of people are doing with AJ.

It is OVERRATED! And I even like AJ. I just hate it when people over hype things.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Also when the fuck did I say I hated the AJ angle? Some people need to learn to fucking read I said I hated the IWC going over the top saying everything she does is the best and that that she is having the best moments of the year? Yeah so she is better than Lesnars return?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The best thing that can happen to this feud now is bryan winning the belt and then the feud continues during the summer with less AJ and more wrestling.

And for the million time -> NO, ambrose debut is NOT going to be in the main event.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Just wow..*

This thread may be locked but whatever, i haven't watched Raw every week in awhile. I start watching it again for the past month or so and IDK if i'm watching Raw or Lifetime. I don't wanna see a lifetime movie I wanna see something interesting and heres a thought more than 30 minutes of wrestling a show and less comedy! I don't see how anyone on these boards can even enjoy this, the ending of Raw last night had me disgusted. A diva going over the whole show and the WWE champion!
Seems to me the reason most of the people on here like this AJ storyline is so they can make sexual remarks about her. It's just pathetic what Raw is now and there top focus right now is out of a crappy lifetime movie.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*

There's always a little device to change the channel, but I feel your pain.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Just wow..*

This topic definitely needed another thread.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*









Heres a TV remote, if you dont like it press the big red button at the top or even better still change the channel.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



DoubleAwesome said:


> AJ iwc bullshit is going too far? What about the Dolph Ziggler iwc bullshit? Calling him the next Ric Flair/Shawn Michaels fpalm



Agreed.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Who knew that the first Manic Pixie Dream Girl in WWE's history would get people so riled up?










AJ got dem bitches


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



StanStansky said:


> If they book her properly after this, whether it be a teaming with a heel champion Bryan(glorious, but doubtful), or a debuting Ambrose(crazy begets crazy, I suppose), she will do fine for a couple of years.
> 
> *EDIT*
> I know it's slightly off topic but I fear they are just going to do the "new stable creates chaos on the show" angle that's been done to death when they debut Ambrose. I could see AJ working in that environment, though.


I'd honestly prefer a different scenario, where Punk and Bryan both kinda push her away, scorning the living shit out of her, and she calls up her "step brother" Ambrose to get her back. Have him feud with whoever of the two isn't holding the title first, then moving on to the other one... I know the brother and sister thing has been done in the past, but it's been a while and those two together could push things to a whole new level of crazy.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Silent Alarm said:


> It is a fad though, isn't it? It'll go on longer than the Ryder, Otunga and Del Rio fads mainly because she's hot.


Also because the standards for divas are so low, it's not hard for her to reach or exceed most people's expectations. Especially since she is a solid talent.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



ecabney said:


> Who knew that the first Manic Pixie Dream Girl in WWE's history would get people so riled up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read again. No one is hating on the angle they are hating on the over the top reactions which you seem to not understand.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*

I don't change it cause i love wrestling, always have and always will. I just don't see how a diva is pretty much doing the same thing EVERY week and yet people are saying it's interesting?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



DoubleAwesome said:


> AJ iwc bullshit is going too far? What about the Dolph Ziggler iwc bullshit? Calling him the next Ric Flair/Shawn Michaels fpalm


At least Ziggler appears on Raw & SmackDown. Look at this Dean Ambrose shit



WTFWWE said:


> Seriously? AJ comes out and spoils a great main event and the IWC is happy "becuz itz aj!!11" but lets say John Cena pushed Bryan into Punk through the table it would be "crappy booking" "same ol shit" "cena sux" "czena buriz ever1"
> 
> Anyway this AJ thing will pass like all the other IWC fads *cough* Zack Ryder *cough* just because she is hot doesn't mean everything she does is golden and get ready for this one "Best moment of 2012" :lol:lmao:lmao:lol:lol


I swear the rants about AJ gets more stupid with every post.
First of all of course everybody would complain if Cena would kiss CM Punk and push him through the table.
Second, people would of course chant same old shit because Cena does that for 7 freakin years. How many times has AJ pushed someone through table before?
If AJ would push people 7 years through tables people would of course chant same old shit.
You compare someone who is involved in main event storylines for 7 years with someone who is involved 2-3 weeks.
Most rearded thread ever with 0 arguments, same old crap why someone think AJ sucks. This is terrible.

Anyway


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Read again. No one is hating on the angle they are hating on the over the top reactions which you seem to not understand.


Blame the vocal posters then. And a lot of people, some just as vocal as the over-obsessed lot are, don't like the angle or AJ in any capacity. That's their prerogative as fans.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*

I didn't say i enjoyed it before when they did this, but steph wasn't coming out skipping around the ring trying to make people she's a "crazy chick" EVERY WEEK!


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

AJ has almost created more drama in the IWC this past month than Cena has all year. This hilarity is good and she should feel good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*

last night's Raw was probably one of the best since Extreme Rules. matches were good. Aj looked so freaking hot I'd bake bacon and eggs off her (that's right, a B&E). and Big show was only one for like 2 minutes! and R-Truth is back!



codyj123_321 said:


> Seems to me the reason most of the people on here like this AJ storyline is so they can make sexual remarks about her. .


:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Just wow..*

Comparing WrestleMania X8 to this diarrhea? Now I'm really pissed!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> There's always a little device to change the channel, but I feel your pain.





doinktheclowns said:


> Heres a TV remote, if you dont like it press the big red button at the top or even better still change the channel.


You stole my shit but I got to admit your post had more work into it.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*

I have to admit RAW last night was a vast improvement from what we have endured for the last few weeks.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> You stole my shit but I got to admit your post had more work into it.


Actually I think we were probably posting it at the same time and you got in there just before, as I was getting the image you probably posted it


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*



doinktheclowns said:


> I have to admit RAW last night was a vast improvement from what we have endured for the last few weeks.


I haven't watch full RAW in a while but if that's a improvement my god I don't what to think how the previous shows were like.



doinktheclowns said:


> Actually I think we were probably posting it at the same time and you got in there just before, as I was getting the image you probably posted it


:lmao(Y)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

No doubt, this feud surpassed Cena/Ryder/Kane as the worst feud of the year BY FAR. They give a terrible NXT actress so much attention, says it all. They basically telling you that nobody cares or wants to pay to watch Bryan/Punk which is why the selling point is who AJ is going to screw. AJ is just horrendous in this role, brutal to watch.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*



roadkill_ said:


> Comparing WrestleMania X8 to this diarrhea? Now I'm really pissed!


How is it a comparison to Wrestlemania, its a comparison to a feud that revolved around a girl it happened at before and after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*So finally IWC starts to turns on AJ*

And I was wondering how much time it was going to take for that xD, that said this raw she appeared a lot and ended the show, just saying for a diva that appears so damn much they need to start putting her in a angle with Layla.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*



roadkill_ said:


> Comparing WrestleMania X8 to this diarrhea? Now I'm really pissed!


Yeah, because the storyline with Lucy the dog was such a landmark in television history.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



DualShock said:


> At least Ziggler appears on Raw & SmackDown. Look at this Dean Ambrose shit
> 
> 
> I swear the rants about AJ gets more stupid with every post.
> ...



Congrats for the worst post of 2012 you didn't answer anything and somehow managed to get some Cena hate in your post. I didn't even fucking say AJ sucked at all did I? Read again and then you will know how idiotic your post was. I said the IWC reaction is going too far I mean her "moment" last night being called the 2012 moment of the year isn't going too far?

Your post was bad seriously one of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

So, you guys would have preferred watching ANOTHER tag-team match on Raw without any storyline developpement whatsoever? If this ending happened on a PPV, I would be pissed as well. But this is Raw. Let the storylines develop please and stop bitching.

AJ was perfect last night. Her character his strongly improving. I'm not calling it the "moment of 2012" but it was a great ending to an okay episode of Raw.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



-Skullbone- said:


> *Blame the vocal posters then*. And a lot of people, some just as vocal as the over-obsessed lot are, don't like the angle or AJ in any capacity. That's their prerogative as fans.


I did though... Read thread title.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: So finally IWC starts to turns on AJ*

fpalm

No, really.

fpalm


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Just wow..*

^^LOL that storyline was amazing


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



chargebeam said:


> So, you guys would have preferred watching ANOTHER tag-team match on Raw without any storyline developpement whatsoever? If this ending happened on a PPV, I would be pissed as well. But this is Raw. Let the storylines develop please and stop bitching.
> 
> AJ was perfect last night. Her character his strongly improving.


Best moment of 2012? Because that is one of the ridiculous AJ comments that are being posted on here.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: So finally IWC starts to turns on AJ*

Lol at all the aj threads... Plus it's
Not all hate... She has probably more supporters than haters. Also casuals love her.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I wholeheartedly agree. It just makes no sense and for the first time ever it's making me consider whether or not after Raw 1000 I want to watch again. I don't want to bash her as a person but she has no talent and should not be on WWE TV, let alone the focal point of the entire show.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Bottom line: AJ is over. Love her or hate her, she is making shit interesting. And casuals enjoy her.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*

This thread is about AJ. Do you like her? Hate her? Was Raw terrible because of her or was it awesome? Is she 14 or 25? Did Kane teach her the ways of the 3 foot member?

I DEMAND ANSWERS


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Bottom line: AJ is over. Love her or hate her, she is making shit interesting. And casuals enjoy her.


:cena2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Has Dave Meltzer says, they think they have something with her. They built the whole show around her and we'll see if her ratings stand up for this.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Just wow..*



doinktheclowns said:


> How is it a comparison to Wrestlemania, its a comparison to a feud that revolved around a girl it happened at before and after Wrestlemania.


The thread is about the shittiness of RAW. Any RAW involving Jericho vs HHH from 2002 is lightyears ahead of this garbage.



Cactus said:


> Yeah, because the storyline with Lucy the dog was such a landmark in television history.


So 10% of RAW sucked in 2002. I guess that excuses 99% of it sucking in 2012.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*

not enough topics of this


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

MY friend he thinks wrestling has gone boring.Until the AJ character he loves in fact he is coming over so me and him can watch Money in the bank together.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*

Too many AJ threads.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*

Ask nicely.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> not enough topics of this












I R SERIOUS


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: So finally IWC starts to turns on AJ*

For one to turn they have to like first.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*

I'm about to punch a hole through my computer.

I'm done with this AJ crap.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: So finally IWC starts to turns on AJ*

I like her and she has done well in the role but the wwe title should be about the wwe title and this is one of the factors why the title means shit.


----------



## conorj (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*

I LOVE AJ


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ THREAD AJ AJ AJ THREAD AJ*

Who is AJ?

unk2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I also have a friend that thinks wrestling sucks but he loves heath slater, he's probably gonna order MITB just in case slater makes a appearance.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Congrats for the worst post of 2012 you didn't answer anything and somehow managed to get some Cena hate in your post. I didn't even fucking say AJ sucked at all did I? Read again and then you will know how idiotic your post was. I said the IWC reaction is going too far I mean her "moment" last night being called the 2012 moment of the year isn't going too far?
> 
> Your post was bad seriously one of the worst I have ever seen.


LOL nice try. But even a little child can see that you are butthurt.
Your only response (not only to me, to everyone who quoted you) is "read again" because your thread is nothing else than a brainless rant with zero arguments so "read again" is your only response because even you have no idea what the hell you wrote.

Nice try with the Cena hate. You was the first one who mentioned Cena. My only response was that people would chant same old shit because Cena is part of the main storylines for 7 years.
Why would someone chant same old shit to AJ when she is just 2-3 weeks in a big storyline.

Nice try kid. You have a lot to learn how to behave in a discussion board before you grow up

Here is a cute bunny


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



DualShock said:


> LOL *nice try*. But even a little child can see that you are butthurt.
> Your only response (not even to me, to everyone who quoted you) is "read again" because your thread is nothing else than a brainless rant with zero arguments so "read again" is your only response because even you have no idea what the hell you wrote.
> 
> *Nice try *with the Cena hate. You was the first one who mentioned Cena. My only response was that people would chant same old shit because Cena is part of the main storylines for 7 years.
> ...



Nice try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

This is pretty entertaining. The love and hate for AJ is crazy..


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I haven't watched a single AJ segment, and have absolutely no idea what all this AJ stuff is about. From what I gathered, she was in some sort of love storyline with Punk, Bryan and Kane. That's literally all I know.

Yet I also knew that the IWC would go off her eventually. Just a matter of time.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

THEY MOVED MY AJ THREAD

unk3


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Who said it was the best moment of 2012?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Just wow..*

RAW is unwatchable shit now. CM Punk is a cringeworthy/cheesy version of something Lance Storm did much better. And even Lance Storm bothered to hit the gym. Punk looks like some reefer bum pulled from the street. If Cena is the 9 year olds hero, CM Punk is the guy brought in to cater to the 14 year old who has found his hormones and angst - but with care taken to keep it all soccer-mom friendly. CM Punk is at best boring, the quarter hour ratings reflect that.

And then there's Cena. In *ten fucking years*, this chump has has not taken the time to learn more than the 5 moves of doom, thats aside from Barney the Dinosaur image and his god-awful promo's.

The best part is, like NITRO when it was almost as shit - and I stress almost, they think that adding an extra hour of cheesy shit will improve the product. Hey, not satisfied with that bowl of shit we're feeding you? I know, I'll get a bigger bowl!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

According to dirtsheets officials are high on her. Hopefully she ends the streak.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



> I did though... Read thread title.


I did, as well as the op. I mentioned the vocal fans in the same bracket in this case as the over-obsessive fans. Let's be honest, there's little reasoning with over-zealous fans of anything. Don't confuse that with excitement or general intrigue though. As I said, people are allowed to be fans.

Also, why do people have to find her hot to be on her bandwagon?



> RAW is unwatchable shit now. CM Punk is a cringeworthy/cheesy version of something Lance Storm did much better. And even Lance Storm bothered to hit the gym. Punk looks like some reefer bum pulled from the street. If Cena is the 9 year olds hero, CM Punk is the guy brought in to cater to the 14 year old who has found his hormones and angst - but with care taken to keep it all soccer-mom friendly. CM Punk is at best boring, the quarter hour ratings reflect that.
> 
> And then there's Cena. In ten fucking years, this chump has has not taken the time to learn more than the 5 moves of doom, thats aside from Barney the Dinosaur image and his god-awful promo's.
> 
> The best part is, like NITRO when it was almost as shit - and I stress almost, they think that adding an extra hour of cheesy shit will improve the product. Hey, not satisfied with that bowl of shit we're feeding you? I know, I'll get a bigger bowl!


Hmm. You mention quarter hour ratings, implying that you are aware of such data's importance, yet think Cena can't work past his five moves of doom. I'm conflicted.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Still dont see how people can call AJ a girl or kid. She looks like a perfect 25 year old woman.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



JasonLives said:


> Still dont see how people can call AJ a girl or kid. She looks like a perfect 25 year old woman.


Perfect? Lets not go nuts.


----------



## bojinov3000 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Yeah I agree. She has gotten really, really annoying. Can't wait for this story line to end. She is hot though.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I've merged the four AJ threads into this. Keep it all in here please.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

You guys are hilarious. Of all the things you could pick to bitch about, you lash out on AJ. This is insane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



chargebeam said:


> You guys are hilarious. Of all the things you could pick to bitch about, you lash out on AJ. This is insane.


:lol agreed with this. Lashing out against the one REAL storyline going on that really doesn't involve Cena.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I personally don't see the hype for AJ,but to each their own.
She is taking away from the WWE title though;its not even about the title anymore and more about what AJ will do and who will she side with.
WWE also likes to take something the fans like and overexpose it/shove it down the fans throat so much that it becomes annoying.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



chargebeam said:


> You guys are hilarious. Of all the things you could pick to bitch about, you lash out on AJ. This is insane.


Agreed. It makes me feel this forum is a waste of time... Much easier to enjoy
Wrestling when not on here...


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

^^^People are allowed to think she's awful.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

cena has been in the same storyline for at least 7 years.

me good you bad


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



chargebeam said:


> You guys are hilarious. Of all the things you could pick to bitch about, you lash out on AJ. This is insane.


Well my rant was posted in a thread about the overall shittiness of RAW (I didn't even see the OP in that thread mentioned AJ) and it was for some reason placed in this thread.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

It just seems stupid to lash out on AJ when she is the only current story line going. And she's making a name
For herself... She was given the chance, and she's running away with it.. But I respect the opinions


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Seriously? AJ comes out and spoils a great main event and the IWC is happy "becuz itz aj!!11" but lets say John Cena pushed Bryan into Punk through the table it would be "crappy booking" "same ol shit" "cena sux" "czena buriz ever1"
> 
> Anyway this AJ thing will pass like all the other IWC fads *cough* Zack Ryder *cough* just because she is hot doesn't mean everything she does is golden and get ready for this one "Best moment of 2012" :lol:lmao:lmao:lol:lol


I think JC attacking Bryan _would_ be something new. Far from the "same ol shit".


The AJ thing is annoying, but I can see where it's coming from. It _is_ fresh and new to have a diva messing around in the title scene to this degree, I can't really remember the last time it's happened, Vickie with Edge maybe?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^People are allowed to think she's awful.


People are also allowed to think shes great to works both ways

Also to the people who think now this feud is about her and not the WWE title, did I miss something? Punk and Bryan are still fighting over the WWE title and from their actions neither really "want" AJ. Bryan is now trying to get back on her good side b/c she iss the referee. Now do I think AJ is being overexposed to a degree, yes I do, but its not like the WORSE thing ever like some pople are making it out to be and I actually think she adds to the feud and is making it more than just face champ vs random heel challenger "You have belt, I wants belt" feud.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Just wow..*



roadkill_ said:


> So 10% of RAW sucked in 2002. I guess that excuses 99% of it sucking in 2012.


Makes no sense. You defended the WrestleMania X-8 storyline because someone compared it with this storyline and then you admit that WrestleMania X-8 storyline was 10% of Raw that sucked.
So you get upset about something that you admit that sucked?
I think the OP likes you very much because you proved with this post that you can also post things that make no sense and what contradicts what you wrote 5 minutes ago


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Best-In-The-World said:


> It just seems stupid to lash out on AJ when she is the only current story line going. And she's making a name
> For herself... She was given the chance, and she's running away with it.. But I respect the opinions


People can lash out on whoever they don't like. Some think that she's ruining this storyline, while others think she's generally awful. Nature of the game and fandom.



> People are also allowed to think shes great to works both ways


Exactly. 

For the record, I like what she's done as well (her involvement overall is a little iffy for me due to her overshadowing the title).


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



chargebeam said:


> You guys are hilarious. Of all the things you could pick to bitch about, you lash out on AJ. This is insane.


It's not lashing out at AJ for most, it's the obsession you all have over her that pisses people off.

I lied...NOW I'm done with this AJ bullshit. No more posts about her from me.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



HeliWolf said:


> I think JC attacking Bryan _would_ be something new. Far from the "same ol shit".


Wait, what? The 10-time WWE champion getting involved in the WWE title picture would be something new?! Are you high? First of all, that would not even make sense in the damn storyline.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Seriously? AJ comes out and spoils a great main event and the IWC is happy "becuz itz aj!!11" but lets say John Cena pushed Bryan into Punk through the table it would be "crappy booking" "same ol shit" "cena sux" "czena buriz ever1"
> 
> Anyway this AJ thing will pass like all the other IWC fads *cough* Zack Ryder *cough* just because she is hot doesn't mean everything she does is golden and get ready for this one "Best moment of 2012" :lol:lmao:lmao:lol:lol


For a post apparently intended to bash the IWC, this is the IWCest post ever. It has:

1) Ironic misspellings
2) Overuse of smileys
3) It is dripping with impotent nerd-rage
4) The IWC is treated as one person with one opinion making it easy to strawman
5) The OP is apparently not part of the IWC though, because he is "smarter" than that
6) Doesn't really make a point other than "Thing X sucks"
7) The OP thinks that his opinion of "Thing X sucks" is so important it must have its own thread


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



-Skullbone- said:


> People can lash out on whoever they don't like.


DUDE!


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Absolutly ridiculous this storyline is, even worse than Kane/Cena. Never have I ever seen the WWE title as worthless it is today, we have two upper/mid-carder feuding for no reason and an underage girl being the main focus of this storyline along with having just as much screen time as Ace did during his run as GM. They're basically saying that no one cares about Punk and Bryan which is true seeing as how the ratings reflect this and even officials are more high on her than anyone in the roster. Just goes to show you how miserable this roster really is, having more faith in a underage girl than these bland, uncharismatic and boring nobodies. Honestly just put the title back on John Cena or Randy Orton(as a heel) to save the arguably irreveserable damage that's been done to this title


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



StanStansky said:


> DUDE!


^^^One of the most vacuous things the WWE have ever done.



> Absolutly ridiculous this storyline is, even worse than Kane/Cena. Never have I ever seen the WWE title as worthless it is today, we have two upper/mid-carder feuding for no reason and an underage girl being the main focus of this storyline along with having just as much screen time as Ace did during his run as GM. They're basically saying that no one cares about Punk and Bryan which is true seeing as how the ratings reflect this and even officials are more high on her than anyone in the roster. Just goes to show you how miserable this roster really is, having more faith in a underage girl than these bland, uncharismatic and boring nobodies. Honestly just put the title back on John Cena or Randy Orton(as a heel) to save the arguably irreveserable damage that's been done to this title


She's 25.

Cena's current character is the reason the title finds itself in such a predicament. And heel Viper Orton was awful with the belt, as was any other heel (again, mostly due to Cena and his hanging around the scene for the better half of five years) in recent memory.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Couldn't disagree more, AJ's character has been fantastic in this angle, and it's added a new dimension into an already great feud.

I mean, seriously we have Cena still walking around in the main event cutting Star Wars promos, Big Show's horrible push and unstoppable booking, Santino still as U.S champ, and people like Ziggler/Rhodes still being under-used, and the IWC feels the need to turn on AJ of all people?

AJ's breakdown/insanity has been brilliant TV, and it'll be quite interesting to see who she chooses at MITB, I just hope they don't ruin it with a quick MITB cash-in on the night and the feud is killed, hopefully it will go on to Summerslam at the very least.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

HA! I just got an infraction for my posts not contributing enough to this obviously intelligent and rational conversation.

I like AJ. Her role in the story makes sense. To say it doesn't make sense/enhance what has been happening for the past month is nonsense. Everyone is entitled to not like her if that is what their brain says, but chill the fuck out about it...dang.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

AJ was much better when was just an innocent girl getting abused by Daniel Bryan. That was a pretty entertaining storyline.

Things went downhill when Punk and Kane got inserted into the storyline.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Get used to it, because I read a report that said the WWE think she is the "Next Big Thing". LOL

<3 AJ


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Also I've never understood this idea that enjoying someone's work at one time, then not enjoying it at another time constitutes "turning" on someone. I can like AJ's early stuff with Bryan and Punk, but still thing she is being overused at this point. 

This idea that once you praise someone you must stick by their side forever and ever and be a TRUE FAN and never say anything bad about them ever is such a weird super-fan view to have. If I like DeNiro's early work, but don't like his later stuff, I haven't "turned" on him. I just dislike some of his work. Why you can't do this for wrestlers really highlights the neediness of wrestling fandom.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Yeah, it's getting beyond the joke now, and she's starting to irritate me like she did on NXT. I don't understand why they are so high on her, 'cos she hardly gets a reaction when she comes out. It's no wonder Maxine wanted out, because the only Diva getting any attention is AJ.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

.|. 

just kidding 

Maybe the feud will turn into something more serious and less cartoonish after MITB with aj being less overused.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't understand why they are so high on her, 'cos she hardly gets a reaction when she comes out.


That is a blatant lie.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

1st point: She's hot. Screw the haters.
2nd: She's not underage, ARSEHOLES!
3rd: The title picture sucked without her, to say she's devaluing it is hilarious. Yeah, because it was held in such high regard before she got involved. It's been crap for ages and it's been that way for a while. Least we get an unpredictable title picture with a diva actually getting popular and it being relevant to the storyline between Punk/Bryan.
4th: She's hot. BITCHES.
5th: She's the least irratating of the current divas, and she can actually act and seem legitimate unlike 98% of the other divas who eye fuck the camera for attention whenever they're on screen.
6th: She enters, skips, leaves, and makes bitches cry about her ruining matches. Someone needs to make a gif of her skipping with a "haters gonna hate" sign.
7th: You want meaningless storyless fueds? Well there's a whole lot of Cena and random Sheamus/Del Rio matches you can look for. I find it hilarious people complaining about the only legitimate storyline (regardless of not how you rate it)
8th: She's hot. Her in the storyline makes sense. Screw the haters.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



The Redeemer said:


> That is a blatant lie.


Exactly. She gets a pop, and the crowd is with her on every yes chant..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The only part that I hate is that she put the WWE Champion and Daniel Bryan through a table and everyone knows that there won't be any consequences for her actions or any retaliation.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



chargebeam said:


> You guys are hilarious. Of all the things you could pick to bitch about, you lash out on AJ. This is insane.


They're entitled to their opinions. I might not feel as strongly as others, but she IS overshadowing the WWE Title in this feud and that's a fact (and that's been that way for a good month now, the No Way Out promo building the Punk/Bryan/Kane match proved this). It's bad enough when Cena has to main-event everything, so Punk's reign feels like a mid-card affair (even though it's the most prestigious title in the company), but when they place more value and importance on a diva over the top title, then there's a problem in my opinion. Some people are also annoyed that AJ is literally the only diva to get any exposure, when the division is at it's worst ever. They might as well just take the title of Layla and put on AJ, seeing as they only seem to care about AJ, Layla can't even get on TV most weeks and she's suppose to be representing the division as champion.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



kobra860 said:


> The only part that I hate is that she put the WWE Champion and Daniel Bryan through a table and everyone knows that there won't be any consequences for her actions or any retaliation.


We actually have no idea if there will be a consequence. I can see both of them getting pissed at her and no longer giving her attention.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



The Redeemer said:


> Get used to it, because I read a report that said the WWE think she is the "Next Big Thing". LOL
> 
> <3 AJ


Paul Heyman's gonna become her manager. :mark:


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



The Redeemer said:


> Get used to it, because I read a report that said the WWE think she is the "Next Big Thing". LOL
> 
> <3 AJ


God fucking dammit... 

DO. NOT. WANT.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The WWE title has been stale and boring ever since Punk/Cena a year ago in all honesty. AJ added something fresh to it.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

In the grand scheme of things, unlike Cena, AJ consistently entertains me. I'm sure it'll where off eventually but for now I like this plot-line, I like watching WWE because of it. So, yeah.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Punk and Bryan are still going to have a match at MITB. If they went with a full out match on Raw then it would have made their PPV match pointless. For once I tohught that was good booking on WWE's part.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Agreed 100%. It's absolute bullshit that she's being booked ahead of 2 of the Top Guys in the Company.

And I guarantee that the only reason she's getting this Push is because she's going out with Punk in real life or taking thuganomics in the mouth.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

AJ is wonderfully entertaining. Haters gonna hate, yall.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



mblonde09 said:


> I don't understand why they are so high on her, 'cos she hardly gets a reaction when she comes out.


:vince2
are you anti AJ fans trying who can post the most hilarious thing here because in this thread there was not even one valid argument why she sucks
Hardly a reaction?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Wow, finally there's a diva that a lot of people like, and you think that's somehow wrong and they should stop liking her?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Too bad for you cause reports are coming out that said the WWE think she is the "Next Big Thing"


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The sad thing is, AJ is the most in-depth and interesting character on RAW right now.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

If anyone gets ahead, they need to be pushed back into mediocrity.

She also takes the pressure off of Punk having an incredibly long reign. She keeps his reign fresh while adding length to it.

She's entertaining as hell, believable as a manipulative tweener, and the bitch can wrestle.

Stop over-analyzing and enjoy the ride.

Oh and in case you forgot, the WWE CHAMPIONSHIP is closing the show.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I <3 AJ, but if she screws Bryan again, I MIGHT have to turn on her.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The only really bad part about the AJ push is that she doesn't really have an established heel to keep herself relevant when she starts to wrestle again.

I suppose maybe they're going that way with Eve after tonight...

Actually, fuck it, I bet Eve/AJ with some time and training could be a lesser-yet-adequate Trish/Lita if done right.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

At least she can wrestle. I marked for the Shining Wizard to pin Vickie.

I can't tolerate her coming out with some of the LOUDEST music of the night to skip around the ring obnoxiously. Also I don't like her doing the YES! thing I feel like that's Bryan's thing.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Evolution said:


> At least she can wrestle. I marked for the Shining Wizard to pin Vickie.
> 
> I can't tolerate her coming out with some of the LOUDEST music of the night to skip around the ring obnoxiously. Also I don't like her doing the YES! thing I feel like that's Bryan's thing.


After last night, I think skipping around the ring is over since nobody paid any attention to her.

And I can only get behind her doing the YES thing if she reunites with Bryan, otherwise I'll start hating it if it continues after MITB.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Everyone bookmark this thread and come back in 6 months time when all of the "clever IWC smarks" bitch and moan about AJ or how she is shoved down our throats, annoying or can't wrestle. 

Then you will understand.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> Everyone bookmark this thread and come back in 6 months time when all of the "clever IWC smarks" bitch and moan about AJ or how she is shoved down our throats, annoying or can't wrestle.
> 
> Then you will understand.


So are you calling the people that like her NOW the "clever IWC smarks"? I kind of see it the other way around, since they are trying to claim that AJ is stealing the spotlight from the biggest IWC guys in Punk and Bryan.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



The Redeemer said:


> So are you calling the people that like her NOW the "clever IWC smarks"? I kind of see it the other way around, since they are trying to claim that AJ is stealing the spotlight from the biggest IWC guys in Punk and Bryan.



I am saying it this way 

Everyone who likes AJ now will turn on her it happens with everyone remember Jericho the king of the smarks? He was HATED in 2008.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The more I think about it the more AJ actually makes sense and could potentially work out in a big way. WWE has used beautiful, voluptuous women on TV for years now but they've never used anyone to fulfil the 'school girl' sex fantasy role. They've had dream women like Sable and Trish, hot punks like Lita and Ashley, girls next door like Kelly, but never have they had the really young looking, school-girl-esque role played by a diva. 

Ratings will obviously dictate whether or not it will work but they could be onto something here.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



WTFWWE said:


> I am saying it this way
> 
> Everyone who likes AJ now will turn on her it happens with everyone remember Jericho the king of the smarks? He was HATED in 2008.


Some have already done so in the Bryan situation, of course I won't be included since both of those 2 are my favorites of all time.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



The Redeemer said:


> Some have already done so in the Bryan situation, of course I won't be included since both of those 2 are my favorites of all time.


You are one of the actual clever people then sticking to your favorites and not getting sucked in to the hate train.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

BTW, Jericho being hated in 2008 was because he was doing an AWESOME job of heeling it up. It was brilliant, he was never able to turn to a real heel under his older persona.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



DualShock said:


> :vince2
> are you anti AJ fans trying who can post the most hilarious thing here because in this thread there was not even one valid argument why she sucks
> Hardly a reaction?


Nice try, but that was a one-off and that show was virtually in the area where she's from. Last night she got no pop at all and she got no pop last week either.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



mblonde09 said:


> Nice try, but that was a one-off and that show was virtually in the area where she's from. Last night she got no pop at all and she got no pop last week either.


I will have to agree to disagree with you, I heard a pretty good pop for her both times she came out last night, and when she won the match.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



mblonde09 said:


> Nice try, but that was a one-off and that show was virtually in the area where she's from. Last night she got no pop at all and she got no pop last week either.


Please elaborate. She gets a reaction every time she comes
Out. And how do you explain the crowd being On her side
For every yes chant she delivers. She has most of audience on the edge of their seat.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

why is everyone making a big deal about AJ? Her acting sucks,you think "man this is akward" everytime shes on screen and shes kinda annoying. She's a face whos gimmick is supposed to be this psycho girl with self-esteem issues thanks to DB,yet she comes across as the biggest attention whore who ruin matches,distract people so they lose and kisses everyone just so she can get some attention.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Please elaborate. She gets a reaction every time she comes
> Out. And how do you explain the crowd being On her side
> For every yes chant she delivers. She has most of audience on the edge of their seat.


Are you kidding me? The crowd ALWAYS joins in with the 'YES' chants for EVERYONE that does them.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I agree. 
All these people are seriously biased and subjective regarding the whole AJ thing. 

I like AJ, I think that she is a good performer, and I would love her to be in a storyline that is actually booked well. 
Mostly, I would like her to be a actual divas division competitor. 

Regarding this storyline, however... I just don't get it. I'm not like a friend of mine - "It sucks; utter bullshit."
I was skeptical, and I gave it a chance. The buildup to NWO was O.K., not counting the whole Kane kiss thing.
However, No Way Out was so bad regarding the WWE title match, it was just... I spent a few hours writing a long and objective review of the whole show, just in the hopes that people would understand how badly it was all done. The literately last minute interference, in an match where she otherwise didn't appear, an idiotic finish and another title defense by Punk. I am not a Punk hater nor a Bryan mark, but it was just the bad decision.

After NWO, everything regarding AJ has been hit and miss. Some good stuff here and there, but mostly, just utter BS.

A waste of a talented young woman, not to mention a bunch of talented men.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



SteenIsGod said:


> Agreed 100%. It's absolute bullshit that she's being booked ahead of 2 of the Top Guys in the Company.
> 
> And *I guarantee that the only reason she's getting this Push is because she's going out with Punk in real life* or taking thuganomics in the mouth.


Nah, by all accounts Punk is back with Lita, a real woman.


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

AJ is boring, I bet she ends up fighting Eve soon.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Zankman Jack said:


> I agree.
> All these people are seriously biased and subjective regarding the whole AJ thing.
> 
> I like AJ, I think that she is a good performer, and I would love her to be in a storyline that is actually booked well.
> ...


This storyline has entertained me since December 2011. I see the talent being used well, not wasted at all. If AJ wasn't in this storyline, she'd be wasted by being on television maybe once a week in a 2 minute match. This is better.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



mblonde09 said:


> Nice try, but that was a one-off and that show was virtually in the area where she's from. Last night she got no pop at all and she got no pop last week either.


She's been outpopping CM Punk for a few weeks now. You need to get your ears checked.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The IWC love AJ


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Her character is awesome, and so is the storyline. You tools just look for something to bitch about every week.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I agree. It's getting ridiculous how she is in almost every segment and the majority of the IWC fawns over her like she is the 2nd coming.


----------



## teessidetintin (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Aloverssoulz said:


> Her character is awesome, and so is the storyline. You tools just look for something to bitch about every week.


What storyline?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I disagree. AJ has been the 2nd most entertaining person on RAW or SD! for the past couple months. And I thought the ending to last nights RAW was pretty entertaining. I would rather not see Punk or Bryan(or even Cena or Jericho) lose momentum by taking a loss in a pointless RAW main event match.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Carcass said:


> *She's been outpopping CM Punk for a few weeks now*. You need to get your ears checked.


:lmao 

I think you need to get back to reality... and my hearing is fine, btw.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Oh God. I've had it with these AJ fanboys.

She's outpopping CM Punk?

When--when she got crickets when her music hit this week?

And the AJ haters for that matter--she's getting pushed because she's sleeping with CM Punk?

No--she's getting pushed because she's talented. Creative noticed. You have JR putting her over on Twitter as the most talented person to come out this year/the highlight of the show.

Personally, I think RAW's been fucking terrible for weeks now and it's true she's been the only interesting thing on, but she's the most interesting thing on an incredibly shitty show for a while now.

I really have to just echo what Don Tony and Kevin Castle said this week. Calm your fucking dicks down...but I say that to people hating on AJ and people hoping they can take her to the prom in a few weeks.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Have no idea how you can even hear any potential pops just because of the fact that her entrance music is very loud. Seriously, it seems higher then everyone elses.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



JasonLives said:


> Have no idea how you can even hear any potential pops just because of the fact that her entrance music is very loud. Seriously, it seems higher then everyone elses.


It's the style of the music but it also seemed louder this week because she didn't get a pop at all. She got a great pop the week before, so it wasn't as noticeable.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

You find AJ boring? Well, sucks to be you I guess. Personally, this whole storyline is keeping me hooked to the product even more now. After sitting through the abysmal month of May, AJ's character feels a great breath of fresh air.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I like AJ. This psycho chick thing they've got going with her is one of the most interesting things they've done with a diva since....well since Mickie James played a psycho in 2006. 

I thought the ending to Raw was interesting because it showed that she is not going to show favortism to either Punk or Bryan at the PPV and you have a crazy person deciding the outcome of a big title match.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

the last pop in the WWE was one year ago - MITB 2011 CM Punk


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Crowking said:


> Oh God. I've had it with these AJ fanboys.
> 
> She's outpopping CM Punk?
> 
> ...


You can't take JR's opinion seriously. Jim Ross would praise a bag of fleas if he could. He's just TOO positive to take seriously. 

And I doubt we're all "haters". 

I don't hate AJ but when she becomes more important than Punk, Bryan, and the WWE championship, there's a problem.

Hell, this could've been Layla (my favorite Diva) and I still would've disliked this.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

as much as I absolutely love aj, I'm sort of getting tired of her music coming on during the middle of a match. But then again, I think they're trying to portray her as an "attention whore." and it sort of shows when she tried to get a reaction from punk and Bryan last night , but to no avail. So, AJ, GET THE TABLEEEE! Lol.

I don't mind it, I enjoy her appearances. I don't know what you guys mean by terrible acting. A lot of you seem to just be over thinking and over analyzing her. Just sit back for the ride and watch. I don't like when Cena or Big Show come on, but I don't go on a thousand-post tirade about it. Negative Nancys just trying to find reasons to hate her


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> The more I think about it the more Ugh Again actually makes sense and could potentially work out in a big way. WWE has used beautiful, voluptuous women on TV for years now but they've never used anyone to fulfil the 'school girl' sex fantasy role. They've had dream women like Sable and Trish, hot punks like Lita and Ashley, girls next door like Kelly, but never have they had the really young looking, school-girl-esque role played by a diva.
> 
> Ratings will obviously dictate whether or not it will work but they could be onto something here.


Lita was considered a girl next door. So was Stacy Keibler.

Really, AJ falls in line the most with her idol--a young woman that doesn't fit the traditionally marketable female role that Lita defied when she came in with Essa in 1999. They may look different, but they both defied that attractive diva theme that WWE was used to pushing in Sunny and Sable and then continued with Trish Stratus.




RiZE said:


> You can't take JR's opinion seriously. Jim Ross would praise a bag of fleas if he could. He's just TOO positive to take seriously.
> 
> And I doubt we're "haters".
> 
> I don't hate AJ but when she becomes more important than Punk, Bryan, and the WWE championship, there's a problem.


I'm not referring to people that dislike AJ for practical reasons, I'm referring to people that seem to have this irrational hatred and believe she should be killed or banned from television or any other number of ridiculous things I've read. I'm not AJ's biggest fan at all. I think she's just OK. I think she's overexposed at the moment and I don't want her interrupting Punk vs Bryan matches because they are the best on the card and routinely engaging when they are in the ring. I rolled my eyes when her music hit and I was not into the finish at all. I thought it was bull-shit.

I don't think JR is completely dismiss-able. He usually has a great eye for talent and has spoken out against WWE in the past when they've made decisions he didn't agree with--the easiest example that comes to mind for me as a massive Lita fan was when he wrote that pissed off blog about Lita's retirement and WWE's treatment of her at the end of her career. He'll speak out when he thinks its necessary, unfortunately for many he just usually agrees with their decisions.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Five segments on Raw for this bitch and yet they can't put guys like Hunico and Alex Riley on TV


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

TO THE OP: Damn, I'm sorry that what I'm entertained by angers you. I will change everything I like about wrestling now.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Five segments on Raw for this bitch and yet they can't put guys like Hunico and Alex Riley on TV


This.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I love the "AJ can't act" hurt. AJ is far and away the most dynamic actress the WWE has had since Mickie James or Stephanie. Name a better one. Go on. I'll wait. But no, no, please, go back to staring at Eve's tits, cause that's the only thing that makes a woman around here.

Seriously, are you gonna try to tell me Sable could do this? She's played AJ the emotionally abused girlfriend, AJ the spurned lover, AJ the Psycho, AJ the manipulator, and now AJ the attention whore. She's evolved her character in shades and I enjoy every scene she's in.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

so basically a diva gets put in the main even and only gets pops when shes either ripping off someone else's gimmick and thats the next big thing? I can't wait till she's pushed back to the divas division and forced to actually get pops off her own so called talent. Seriously, r truth did it better. Countdown till she's talking to little jimmy.

Also any diva can do what she does. Put a cute girl in the main event and get her to act crazy and steal gimmicks and she will get pops.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I'll start of by saying her performance's are brilliant and shes a great performer, but this angle has gone from slightly interesting and my thoughts of "well atleast this feud has a storyline attached" around NWO too now where im cringing through 90% of the show including this. 

She's far more important to the storyline than Punk and Bryan, which is funny as this is the first time the WWE Championship will main event this year and for that to happen they've managed to make a Diva more important than both competitors, We already knew Cena > WWE Champion but now its Cena > Crazy Diva > WWE Champion?! WOW that's a new low. 

WWE at the moment is very in your face cartoonish, nothing in the show is serious barring a slow build of Triple H/Brock and its a shame.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Five segments on Raw for this bitch and yet they can't put guys like Hunico and Alex Riley on TV



This.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

AJ actually went to a drama school, so people claiming she can't act are full if sh*t.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Because going to drama school automatically means you can act


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Oscirus said:


> so basically a diva gets put in the main even and only gets pops when shes either ripping off someone else's gimmick and thats the next big thing? I can't wait till she's pushed back to the divas division and forced to actually get pops off her own so called talent. Seriously, r truth did it better. Countdown till she's talking to little jimmy.
> 
> Also any diva can do what she does. Put a cute girl in the main event and get her to act crazy and steal gimmicks and she will get pops.


That's why it's good to put the divas with the superstars;they actually get airtime.
AJ would have never gotten this amount of screen time in the divas division


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Five segments on Raw for this bitch and yet they can't put guys like Hunico and Alex Riley on TV


I hate when people say things like this. You think if they don't use that time for AJ it'll go to guys like Hunico or Riley? Take AJ out of the equation and you probably get recaps, comedy filler and a Ryback squash.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

She's cute, wouldn't call her hot though... But I agree.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Eh, she doesn't bother me yet. The IWC bitches about something after it happens for 3 weeks in a row. 

Eve is back, yay. Three weeks from now "Eve sucks, get rid of her" 

No patience. None at all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Freeloader said:


> Eh, she doesn't bother me yet. The IWC bitches about something after it happens for 3 weeks in a row.
> 
> Eve is back, yay. Three weeks from now "Eve sucks, get rid of her"
> 
> No patience. None at all.


Yet some of the same people will complain that the WWE doesn;t let storyline and characters develop long-term. Make up your minds people. The fans who demand instant gratificatoin like this is one of the reasons the WWE does rush storylines so much.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

The Penny character in The Bang Bang Theory is an actress,she has only gotten one acting job in an commercial in five seasons.Acting classes mean nothing I know that is an TV Show but come on,I am an actor my self and I have never gotten an offer to appear on an commercial.I have never have received an offer to be in anything,I have know thought about it recently that I should quit acting and going into teaching instead.As an actor I think that April is playing this character to perfection she is doing an very good job as an actress.I know this off topic what would do if you were me and have waited for five years to receive an acting job,would you quit being an actor and going into teaching or would you stay and wait for an offer to come.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

It's becoming overkill to the nth degree. Her character is great but I don't need to see this broad in 5 segments per episode. She'll lose tons of steam once this angle is over and go back to Diva purgatory since WWE has no idea on how to keep a character's momentum going.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Heaven forbid people get excited about WWE doing a semi-competent storyline with characters that they enjoy. Would you rather we go back to Lord Tensai Vs. John Cena instead of the AJ love triangle?

C.M. Punk is the WWE Champion.
The American Dragon Bryan Danielson is the #1 contender to his title.

...in WWE.

It's like sometimes people forget where the fuck we're really at or something. Just a few years ago these guys were in Ring of Honor being critically acclaimed and no one thought they could even make it to WWE let alone run around at the top of the card on Pay-Per-Views.


----------



## illachick (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Yeah I'm not feeling this feud, this AJ just annoys me, it'll be over sooner or later though.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



A-C-P said:


> Yet some of the same people will complain that the WWE doesn;t let storyline and characters develop long-term. Make up your minds people. The fans who demand instant gratificatoin like this is one of the reasons the WWE does rush storylines so much.


The problem for me is, AJ's character was well developed as psycho even before NWO. Which is why I would like focus back to Daniel Bryan VS Punk, and more so about the title. However, on the positive side of it, it shows that WWE are actually committing to something.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

Great thread. Fuck AJ and this storyline. I was never on board with either, and as it's pushed more and more down our throats I hate it even more.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



Walk-In said:


> Heaven forbid people get excited about WWE doing a semi-competent storyline with characters that they enjoy. Would you rather we go back to Lord Tensai Vs. John Cena instead of the AJ love triangle?
> 
> C.M. Punk is the WWE Champion.
> The American Dragon Bryan Danielson is the #1 contender to his title.
> ...


This x 1000. This is probably the best storyline for aeons, AND it involves the world title, two of the best workers in the business, and it is finally getting main event billing. 

Also she is not being built up over the match, but is a prime ingredient of it. She's the referee for christ sake. The same thing happened back in the 80s with Macho Man / Hogan / Elizabeth (except she wasn't a ref).


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

I don't dislike her but she seriously doesn't need to dominate every single show.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*

LOL. I sort of agree, she's a good actress but it's getting repetitive. Also, it's not like this was every a legendary angle like some are making it out to be. I still like AJ though.

On a side note, can we stop taking the IWC as one collective opinion because, you know, it's not.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



septurum said:


> I don't dislike her but she seriously doesn't need to dominate every single show.


I agree with this, but I also look at the alternative is most likely either Cena in those 5 segments or more recaps and video packages and then I don't have as big of issue with that much of the show going to AJ now.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: This AJ IWC Bullshit is going too far.*



That Crazy Guy said:


> The Penny character in The Bang Bang Theory is an actress,she has only gotten one acting job in an commercial in five seasons.Acting classes mean nothing I know that is an TV Show but come on,I am an actor my self and I have never gotten an offer to appear on an commercial.I have never have received an offer to be in anything,I have know thought about it recently that I should quit acting and going into teaching instead.As an actor I think that April is playing this character to perfection she is doing an very good job as an actress.I know this off topic what would do if you were me and have waited for five years to receive an acting job,would you quit being an actor and going into teaching or would you stay and wait for an offer to come.


Right, but you're basing your evaluation on standards of actual acting. Shame.

She's a great actress, and Daniel Bryan is a surprisingly adept non verbal actor. He needs to work on his line delivery, as its stilted, but if you watch his face when he does stuff, he really shows you what he's feeling. He makes it very clear that he enjoys being a dick. But of course, because he doesn't sound like the the Rock, people things he's a bad actor.

As for your plight, don't give up the fight. I'm still working on breaking in as a writer, and I ask the same questions. Basically, keep at it until you stop improving. If you hit a period where you just can't improve, then maybe it's time to call it quits. Jeffrey Tambor was almost 50 when he got the role of Hank Kingsley on Larry Sanders Show", and he probably would not have been such a great character actor if he hadn't had years of frustration. Setbacks make you wiser, wisdom makes you a better actor.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

every time AJ is on screen the crowd should chant Change The Channel! *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* Change The Channel! *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* Change The Channel! *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

If AJ had made out with Eve last night none of you guys would be complaining I bet.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm loving how mad everyone is getting. It's making me llike this angle even more. Though, don't worry, it won't last much longer, anyways.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, this thread is opened again. (Y)


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RichDV said:


> I'm loving how mad everyone is getting. It's making me llike this angle even more*. Though, don't worry, it won't last much longer, anyways.*


This is what I'm afraid of. AJ will probably just go back to the "generic diva" status after summer.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

People power against this topic


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

In the current stale and predictable climate of the WWE, I appreciate a storyline like this. It's dumb, yeah, but at the same time I find it fun and unpredictable. I like not knowing what it's all leading to.

As for AJ herself, I'm happy for her. This was her dream ,and now she's really living it. She's at the top, if only just for the moment.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Crowking said:


> Oh God. I've had it with these AJ fanboys.
> 
> *She's outpopping CM Punk?
> 
> When--when she got crickets when her music hit this week?*


Thank you. It's nice to know there is at least one AJ fan on here, who isn't completely deluded. Mind you, I tend to take most things Carcass posts with a pinch of salt, seeing as he's pretty much a gimmick poster, anyway.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like this angle. It's unpredicatable and there are actual developments. The overkill now is to build up the pay off at MitB when it will likely (and should) come to its conclusion whatever it is.

I haven't been able to say anything like the above since I started watching again (around the end of '11).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Who the heck said AJ is out popping Punk? You guys don't need to be baited so easily.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Who the heck said AJ is out popping Punk? You guys don't need to be baited so easily.


Someone actually said that? I like AJ and she's been getting good reactions lately, but that's just taking it overboard.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this storyline and I'm a mark for AJ. Having said that, she's making Punk & Bryan look like a pair of fucking clowns.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

The one bad thing was that she made them look jobbers.This not the IC title this is the fucking WWE championship,and you make your NOC and Champ get treatment like that.Coming from an girl that is down right stupid and killing the legacy,of the most prestigious championship in the company and in the history of wrestling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jaw2929 said:


> I love this storyline and I'm a mark for AJ. Having said that, she's making Punk & Bryan look like a pair of fucking clowns.


That's the point, they're wrapped up. DB made AJ look silly when she was with him and now she's making him look like a joke, this isn't the AE so you ain't gonna see DB put her in the yes lock out of frustration. And Punk, well, he's just playing the sympathetic one atm. WWE is playing off the whole theme to this match, and that is AJ is the ref, and she holds the outcome of the match in her hands. DB used to have power over her, now it's the other way around. Don't worry, this will all conclude at MITB.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

To clarify my earlier statement, if this was for a midcard belt I wouldn't give a shit but since this is for the most prestigious belt, it's problematic. It's stupid to use such a feud to put a diva over. 

DB literally forgot that he was a heel who would be better served by AJ taking herself out just so she could put him through a table. Does nobody see anything wrong with that?


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> To clarify my earlier statement, if this was for a midcard belt I wouldn't give a shit but since this is for the most prestigious belt, it's problematic. It's stupid to use such a feud to put a diva over.
> 
> DB literally forgot that he was a heel who would be better served by AJ taking herself just so she could put him through a table. Does nobody see anything wrong with that?


He's spent the last couple of weeks trying to sweet talk her, and he tried to give her a rose earlier. He didn't forget, he's just trying to get back on her good side.

For a "crazy person" angle, this story has a surprisingly hole free story.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oscirus said:


> To clarify my earlier statement, if this was for a midcard belt I wouldn't give a shit but since this is for the most prestigious belt, it's problematic. It's stupid to use such a feud to put a diva over.
> 
> *DB literally forgot that he was a heel who would be better served by AJ taking herself just so she could put him through a table. Does nobody see anything wrong with that?*


Yeah, you have a good point there. It should have only been Punk to the rescue. It would have made sense too if they're in it together, but maybe AJ will join back with DB, but they're not in on it and he ends up looking shocked like HHH at MANIA 16.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Kid Kablam said:


> He's spent the last couple of weeks trying to sweet talk her, and he tried to give her a rose earlier. He didn't forget, he's just trying to get back on her good side.
> 
> For a "crazy person" angle, this story has a surprisingly hole free story.


Last smackdown not only did he make her lose a match, but he also begged vickie to ban her from ringside. Why would he give a damn if she injures herself?


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> Last smackdown not only did he make her lose a match, but he also begged vickie to ban her from ringside. Why would he give a damn if she injures herself?


Because she's the special ref and he wants to get in her good books. I'm not sure what's so hard to see about that. They should have done something where he mentioned watching her matches against the Bella's after she got annoyed with Punk.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Because she's the special ref and he wants to get in her good books. I'm not sure what's so hard to see about that. They should have done something where he mentioned watching her matches against the Bella's after she got annoyed with Punk.


I don't think you're getting this. It's really not that hard, her injuring herself means he doesn't have to put up with her crazy ass as the special ref.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> I don't think you're getting this. It's really not that hard, her injuring herself means he doesn't have to put up with her crazy ass as the special ref.


Because going through a table always leads to a lengthy injury in wrestling.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> I don't think you're getting this. It's really not that hard, her injuring herself means he doesn't have to put up with her crazy ass as the special ref.


What if she's injured but can still ref? She'd have to be pretty f'd up for her not to be able to ref the match. He's not taking a risk. He's a smart guy..


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Because going through a table always leads to a lengthy injury in wrestling.


Considering that her last injury happened as a result of running into big show and that was longer then two weeks...


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Psycho AJ officially passed psycho Mickie James for me last night.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ is "Must See"*



YimYac said:


> AJ has had amazing character development and been the most entertaining Diva for months.
> 
> Anyone denying that is just a blind hater


Months????? more like years


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They have overdone it a bit with AJ but they gotta go with it now. I'm curious to see what she does at the PPV and I wonder what they will do after that... AJ overshadowing the WWE title is kinda pathetic but it is WWE after all and the only way they can get Punk *the WWE champ after all* into the main event of a lowly Raw is to have him tag with Cena kinda tells you all you need to know about the value of the title. 

It's sad.


That being sad, I don't blame AJ at all... they have given her the ball and she is running with it, to use a tired sports cliche... so more power to her.*


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> Considering that her last injury happened as a result of running into big show and that was longer then two weeks...


Well yes but she's being booked as tougher than that these days. She was ran into by Kane and was laughing her tits off a minute later at NWO. The relative strength of wrestlers fluctuates all the time depending on what the angle calls for (when there is thought put into an angle of course) and right now she's being groomed as a future Diva's Champ so would be considered fairly tough. I think Bryan wanting to get in her good books makes far more sense. Besides if he wins her round then he's got a greater advantage than her not being ref.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> Last smackdown not only did he make her lose a match, but he also begged vickie to ban her from ringside. Why would he give a damn if she injures herself?


Ok, it hasn't been weeks, but as soon as the announcement was made, he switched his tone in dealing with her. He's trying to get on her good side which makes sense.

If he talks her down, he's on her good side.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

You know if R-truth had stayed heel it would of been awesome to seen an heel R-truth and crazy chick AJ segment backstage. They would be talking themselves before R-truth tells AJ,girl your crazy that would of been gold I would have marked out.it is an sham that R-truth was turned back into an face and he sucks now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

That Crazy Guy said:


> You know if R-truth had stayed heel it would of been awesome to seen an heel R-truth and crazy chick AJ segment backstage. They would be talking themselves before R-truth tells AJ,girl your crazy that would of been gold I would have marked out.it is an sham that R-truth was turned back into an face and he sucks now.


*Well AJ and Lil Jimmy are about the same height. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

hbkmickfan said:


> Psycho AJ officially passed psycho Mickie James for me last night.


That's a travesty.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

hbkmickfan said:


> Psycho AJ officially passed psycho Mickie James for me last night.


I am an AJ and Mickie mark and they are on the same level neither is better there both the same.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

That Crazy Guy said:


> I am an AJ and Mickie mark and they are on the same level neither is better there both the same.


No. They really aren't.






I usually don't even care for Mickie, but don't kid yourself here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crowking said:


> No. They really aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time someone says that nonsense, I'm just going to post this video as a response. And look at that, it actually helped the women's division! Whodathunkit.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Every time someone says that nonsense, I'm just going to post this video as a response. And look at that, it actually helped the women's division! Whodathunkit.


How is any of that so much better than AJ? It's an edited video package with music, FX, and jarring cuts all designed to make things look epic, dark, and thrilling. That was a great ddt, and Micky got to bleed, but none of that was outside of the realm of where AJ is progressing.

Plus the Mickie James stuff has the benefit of hindsight. It played out, it blew off at Wrestlemania. I'm sure that angle had its detractors too, and that it had it's dead points.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kid Kablam said:


> How is any of that so much better than AJ? It's an edited video package with music, FX, and jarring cuts all designed to make things look epic, dark, and thrilling. That was a great ddt, and Micky got to bleed, but none of that was outside of the realm of where AJ is progressing.
> 
> Plus the Mickie James stuff has the benefit of hindsight. It played out, it blew off at Wrestlemania. I'm sure that angle had its detractors too, and that it had it's dead points.


By your response, I'm under the impression that you weren't watching during that time. If you watched at that time and still think that way then bless your heart.

That Mania package only supported how well she did in that story- it didn't enhance it to make it better than what it was.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

It's amazing how Mickie was in the two most memorable diva feuds of the 2000s ( this and piggyjames) 

AJ needs to at least have 1 before shes even in the conversation with Mickey.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Amber B said:


> By your response, I'm under the impression that you weren't watching during that time. If you watched at that time and still think that way then bless your heart.
> 
> That Mania package only supported how well she did in that story- it didn't enhance it to make it better than what it was.


I was not a regular watcher, no. But I have seen plenty of clips, and the actual match. Micky's fantastic, no doubt about that. My problem is the belief that what Micky did is categorically amazing, and that AJ is somehow not able to do the things Micky did. I don't agree. AJs playing a more subtle gloss, but she's doing a fantastic job. She's evolving the character, she's growing comfortable with the character, which is how you do it in wrestling.

Mickie was amazing, don't get me wrong. She learned from Raven, and she had a natural energy and charisma that grabbed you. AJ's more subtle, but still plenty unnerving.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kid Kablam said:


> I was not a regular watcher, no. But I have seen plenty of clips, and the actual match. Micky's fantastic, no doubt about that. My problem is the belief that what Micky did is categorically amazing, and that AJ is somehow not able to do the things Micky did. I don't agree. AJs playing a more subtle gloss, but she's doing a fantastic job. She's evolving the character, she's growing comfortable with the character, which is how you do it in wrestling.
> 
> Mickie was amazing, don't get me wrong. She learned from Raven, and she had a natural energy and charisma that grabbed you. AJ's more subtle, but still plenty unnerving.


Nobody is capable of doing some of the things the peeps from back in the day are able to do, many restrictions. That argument is a bit silly, but Mickie is still a better wrestler and no doubt a better character than AJ. imo.


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

Why does one have to better than the other.They are both great in that role,why can't people like both I loved Mickie in 06 I would only watch the segments that she was involved in.I would always skip the rest of the show and now I do the same with AJ,they both have shone in years which the Raw shows have been at it's worst.06 Raw was god awful and this is the worst year of watching Raw shows since 2006,it's ironic that Tna was far better than WWE in 2006 and that the best part of the WWE shows was an woman playing an crazy chick character.This year Tna has been far better than WWE and the best part of the WWE product is an woman playing an crazy chick what an resemblance that is.In acting skills their on the same level however in the ring,as an character and on the mic Mickie James crushes AJ with easy in that department although I still like them both Mickie just maybe edges it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

So wait, the only semblance of a storyline for the WWE title match outside of an indie jerk-fest of two great wrestlers is too prominently featured? 

Let's face it, without AJ's involvement we have Bryan vs. Punk III: More Wrestling! Now, for some of thus that is a wet dream, but for the vast, vast majority of the audience you have to provide at least_ some_ form of motivation for our emotional investment. The claim that she's overshadowing the belt is laughable because she's really the only thing bringing any type of spotlight back on it. It was a midcard title for months with Cena's TRUE overshadowing, now her input into the match has really elevated the match/title. Be glad that the WWE title is now finally getting some real push outside of random RAW matches with dirty finishes, because at least now there's an aura of unpredictability and progression.

As for Bryan's trying to save her, I think it really boils down to him actually caring for her. We'll see how they spin it, but I still think she's best fit with Bryan.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

On a side note, who thought AJ was about to kiss Eve backstage? That's how crazy she's playing this character.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@Crazy Guy, you can like both, but imo after watching Mickie carry most of the talent on TNA and most of her work in WWE, I can't even argue AJ being better than Mickie. But I won't take away anything from AJ like most do. AJ is really talented and should be in more matches because her being out of the ring for so long is probably gonna give her some rust. I can only imagine how much ring rust Naomi may have.

@ BOB, *raises hand* lol


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Nobody is capable of doing some of the things the peeps from back in the day are able to do, many restrictions. That argument is a bit silly, but Mickie is still a better wrestler and no doubt a better character than AJ. imo.


She's different. More subtle. I'm not going to say AJ's better than Mickie, especially since AJ's character is still unfolding, but people act like Mickie is on some untouchable plane, and I don't agree. They're working different characters, AJs is less explosive, but I like her take, the same way I prefer more reserved actors. It's a preference thing, not a talent thing, and people keep acting like it's a talent thing.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

I know a mod said not to talk about her looks (which is crazy because male or female the 'look' is 90% of ones importance) but I think the IWC obsession with AJ is that she looks like someone who realistically everyone on here could get with if she was a regular woman in real-life. It's funny seeing guys who '4/10, would not hit' Kelly, Rosa and the truly gorgeous divas claim that AJ is everything they want in a woman physically.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> On a side note, who thought AJ was about to kiss Eve backstage? That's how crazy she's playing this character.


Me too. I had the lotion out and everything


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I know a mod said not to talk about her looks (which is crazy because male or female the 'look' is 90% of ones importance) but I think the IWC obsession with AJ is that she looks like someone who realistically everyone on here could get with if she was a regular woman in real-life. It's funny seeing guys who '4/10, would not hit' Kelly, Rosa and the truly gorgeous divas claim that AJ is everything they want in a woman physically.


I know Kelly has haters, but imo I always thought she had a great body. Same with Rose. (Y)


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

If anybody thinks AJ was subtle, I'm going to have to say that you don't know the meaning of the word. She's been batshit crazy since she started attacking kaitlyn.

And aj fans can make up stuff all they want. Heel 101 says you don't rescue damsels in distress. I can't wait till she falls back to the diva division and fades into oblivion


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It's funny... The people wishing and hoping for AJ to fail, are honestly idiots... Why wish bad upon a girl who worked hard to get to where she is today.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

If I was a bad guy, and the ref in my match hated my guts, and I had a shot to maybe, just maybe, get in her good graces, you can bet your pinky white ass I would... had Bryan not tried to I would've called it a missed shot storyline-wise...


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

You're right I should be wishing bad upon her idiotic fans who make over inflate her ten times worst then anything she does.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I know a mod said not to talk about her looks (which is crazy because male or female the 'look' is 90% of ones importance) but I think the IWC obsession with AJ is that she looks like someone who realistically everyone on here could get with if she was a regular woman in real-life. It's funny seeing guys who '4/10, would not hit' Kelly, Rosa and the truly gorgeous divas claim that AJ is everything they want in a woman physically.


Keep beating up that scarecrow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I now understand hate and how it circulates.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL I now understand hate and how it circulates.


Lol I learned that 58 pages ago.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

AJ> Rosa+Kelly in terms of looks as well as everything else


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Lol I learned that 58 pages ago.


LOL, gotta spread some rep before repping again.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

StarzNBarz said:


> AJ> Rosa+Kelly in terms of looks as well as everything else


(Y) yes and she's also a better actress then meryl streep (Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> It's funny... The people wishing and hoping for AJ to fail, are honestly idiots... Why wish bad upon a girl who worked hard to get to where she is today.


I'm more worried about the only interesting angle in the WWE title feud (hell, on most RAWs) being forgotten.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm more worried about the only interesting angle in the WWE title feud (hell, on most RAWs) being forgotten.


Same. I think as log as they have AJ go with Bryan I think this angle will work to perfection.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> If anybody thinks AJ was subtle, I'm going to have to say that you don't know the meaning of the word. She's been batshit crazy since she started attacking kaitlyn.
> 
> And aj fans can make up stuff all they want. Heel 101 says you don't rescue damsels in distress. I can't wait till she falls back to the diva division and fades into oblivion


I said "more subtle." Relative. In comparison to. Subtlety is a relative concept, and I was talking in degrees and shades. No hair pulling, no self mutilation, no shrieking. She's not Daffney, she's not boiling bunnies, she's not walking around with smeared joker make up. She does little facial expression changes, some might even say subtle changes, that make a whole lot of difference. She doesn't raise her voice, she doesn't give overt clues to her intentions. So, yeah, I would use the word subtle, because it's a very flexible word that's more about degrees.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A.J is so amazing tonight, she so got both of them in check. Happy that WWe is continuing holding the ball in the court. A.J Lee right now is the main attention of the Divas Division. What will A.J do at Money In The Bank, I don't know. But, I can tell is that she is in complete control of the situation that is in front of her.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ is amazing. Playing her part perfectly.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ is the reason I watch raw right now.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess at least she stopped stealing catchphrases and embraced her inner whore. 2 more weeks till her relevance comes to an end.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Crowking said:


> No. They really aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mickie's match vs Trish at Mania was great and the Ashley in a box segment is still one of my favorite segments I have seen since I've started watching the WWE. But over all, I think AJ's psycho character is slightly better than Mickies... it's a different type of psycho really.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

They were smart not having her talk on live television for Smackdown, she has a incredibly grating voice that would fit an obnoxious heel when she cuts promos in front of the audience. All she had to do was stand around, make faces, skip, steal the Yes Chant again, and make out with the men. Bryan was fantastic and the real star of the segment, Punk was also decent and came off as sympathetic for once. Punk is clearly still retaining cleanly, so Vince hasn't passed away yet.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Crowking said:


> No. They really aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they need to bring back psycho lesbian angles :agree:

aj psycho is definitely different. i don't think it's as effective as mickie's, but it's a lot more quiet and controlled. not as much kicking and screaming. more, "i'm going to just mindfuck you."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sources tell me Punk banged AJ after the show, that's why he eliminated himself.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was Punk's best promo in weeks. Probably because he wasn't cracking jokes on Bryan or pandering to the crowd. The guy's always better as a face when he's relatively serious. 

I don't think AJ kissing both guys was necessary to move the story along. Seemed a little bit much for me...even for the way they've been portraying her. That promo was ace though. We know WWE's production guys can turn shit into gold but its even better when they get stuff that's actually good to work with.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I think this was just a "filler" segment story progression wise, but it was pretty good.

Punk's face afterwards was priceless. 
Cole trying to get in that was hilarious.

Punk: You're not in a good place mentally. You need professional help.
Bryan: WHAT A LOAD OF GARBAGE!

:lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sources tell me Punk banged AJ after the show, that's why he eliminated himself.


Dude we need to spread some rep. Lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ Will work on it :lmao. Cole was a straight up mess on the mic tbh. I got goosebumps when Punk went into serious mode, thought he was gonna lay down the law, but he was still a bit toned down. I think the only way to break that barrier is for him to get screwed out of his title or, move onto Cena. Hoping for the first option.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

i haven't watched wwe or tna in quite a while. i then see aj and instantly fell in love with her. she is stunning to look at but still seems like the girl you would wanna bring home to mom. i will now be watching JUST to see her on my tv screen.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cm punk and DB should just tag team AJ already haha


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The way she was smiling as she pulled out the table on RAW was great.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kid Kablam said:


> How is any of that so much better than AJ? It's an edited video package with music, FX, and jarring cuts all designed to make things look epic, dark, and thrilling. That was a great ddt, and Micky got to bleed, but none of that was outside of the realm of where AJ is progressing.
> 
> Plus the Mickie James stuff has the benefit of hindsight. It played out, it blew off at Wrestlemania. I'm sure that angle had its detractors too, and that it had it's dead points.


You can actually watch the entire storyline on YT. Everyone has opinions, but I find it really hard to believe that someone who watched at that time would say AJ is doing a better job than Mickie's psycho character.

1. Both are different
2. Mickie James was believable as a credible insane threat
3. Mickie James was believable as a violent psychopath
4. Mickie James was a better actress with more intensity

AJ's angle isn't over yet and she may yet surpass Mickie James, but she is not on that level that Mickie was. Yes it's an edited videopackage, because it aired right before the match at WM, even in the segments alone you can see how the crowd reacted and cared about Mickie and Trish and the angle far more than the reactions Punk/AJ/Bryan gets now, and a lot of that was due to Mickie's spectacular performance at the time. Keep in mind this was also going on when RAW was a lot stronger in characters, wrestlers and storylines, and these women were getting these reactions. And no it wasn't just due to Trish, Mickie really was that good.

And no it really didn't have it's "deadpoints" the only dead point was Trish's injury after WM that caused them to drop the storyline. The angle was going so well that the match got one of the better reactions of the night at WM. It's not hindsight it really WAS that good.

Just...I'm not going to say anything else because I'll just say something I'm going to regret.


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

AJ is main event stuff. I cant even remember how Mickie James looks like, much more her storyline..wait I think she looks a little like Tamina so I guess she had a better psycho look back then.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

First things first I LOVE the AJ storyline, she plays her role perfectly and has risen her stock above that of her entire division, she is bigger then most of the guys now and she has done it because every week she goes out there and no matter what situation she is written into be it a match or an interview or just backstage spots, whether she has to play hurt emotionally or physically happy or sad or anything in between she takes it and runs with it and gives 110% and she does it damn well. I don't think only reason that WWE is pushing her is because of her looks either, don't get me wrong they help she is super sexy I thought so before the crazy chick storyline storyline and this has even made me like her more so since this angle has let her show her more sexy sultry side and not just the cute side she was allowed to show before.

So that is one reason sure, but her acting and in ring ability and just overall charisma are just as important IMO, if you have seen any of her FCW stuff where she played both a face and a heel you would see that she not only can wrestle like few others, but from her promos from back then you can see that she has range and you need that when you are playing a tweener type crazy chick and she has shown that she has only got better since then in this angle.

Bottom line is they needed more then sexy for this role, they needed mic skills, ring skills, acting range and Charisma, they needed the total Diva package, and AJ is it. Very few Divas in the history of WWE could pull this angle off maybe Trish, Lita or Mickey James and they all would have played it differently and maybe given their past storylines (such as the the fact that Mickey James played a different type of crazy chick and and Lita while sexy could not really also do "cute") not as effectively. So give AJ her due cause if any male wrestler came from out of low cards/mid cards and showed they were the total package (no not Lex Luger) we would be singing their praises and would love if WWE saw it to and gave them a push just like we have with CM Punk this past year, so why not give AJ the same respect and appreciation, she deserves it cause she earns it every show whatever her role, and that's how most people like to see respect earned in wrestling.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> First things first I LOVE the AJ storyline, she plays her role perfectly and has risen her stock above that of her entire division, she is bigger then most of the guys now and she has done it because every week she goes out there and no matter what situation she is written into be it a match or an interview or just backstage spots, whether she has to play hurt emotionally or physically happy or sad or anything in between she takes it and runs with it and gives 110% and she does it damn well. I don't think only reason that WWE is pushing her is because of her looks either, don't get me wrong they help she is super sexy I thought so before the crazy chick storyline storyline and this has even made me like her more so since this angle has let her show her more sexy sultry side and not just the cute side she was allowed to show before.
> 
> So that is one reason sure, but her acting and in ring ability and just overall charisma are just as important IMO, if you have seen any of her FCW stuff where she played both a face and a heel you would see that she not only can wrestle like few others, but from her promos from back then you can see that she has range and you need that when you are playing a tweener type crazy chick and she has shown that she has only got better since then in this angle.
> 
> Bottom line is they needed more then sexy for this role, they needed mic skills, ring skills, acting range and Charisma, they needed the total Diva package, and AJ is it. Very few Divas in the history of WWE could pull this angle off maybe Trish, Lita or Mickey James and they all would have played it differently and maybe given their past storylines (such as the the fact that Mickey James played a different type of crazy chick and and Lita while sexy could not really also do "cute") not as effectively. So give AJ her due cause if any male wrestler came from out of low cards/mid cards and showed they were the total package (no not Lex Luger) we would be singing their praises and would love if WWE saw it to and gave them a push just like we have with CM Punk this past year, so why not give AJ the same respect and appreciation, she deserves it cause she earns it every show whatever her role, and that's how most people like to see respect earned in wrestling.


This is a well thought up and put together post. And I agree 100%. Great post man.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> This is a well thought up and put together post. And I agree 100%. Great post man.


Thanks, being my first post on here I thought I would give it my best shot. Honestly though I just needed to get that off my chest, cause I have been thinking and feeling it for a while now about AJ and this overall storyline and I just needed to put it out there.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Thanks, being my first post on here I thought I would give it my best shot. Honestly though I just needed to get that off my chest, cause I have been thinking and feeling it for a while now about AJ and this overall storyline and I just needed to put it out there.


Haha. I enjoyed reading it, maybe because I agreed with all of it  lol. Also Welcome
To the forum!


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Haha. I enjoyed reading it, maybe because I agreed with all of it  lol. Also Welcome
> To the forum!


Glad to hear it, and thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

we need a 3 hour aj appreciation episode of raw. it could consist of her skipping, acting crazy and wearing a bikini the whole time. ahh i can only hope......


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

*Before I start with my "theory", this is not a AJ appreciate thread, so let's not move this.*

Anyways get ready for a long read,

After AJ is done with the bryan/Punk Feud, I believe she can move on and start help the credibility of the diva's division, and I believe the best way of doing this is having her feud with Kharma, in a huge feud that will go all the way until wrestlemania.

So before you go write this off because of the obvious size difference, hear me out.

First of all this is going to be the "david vs goliah" storyline with a big twist, mostly AJ has already developed as a character who is "confused" and "mentally unstable".

I believe these two traits is what makes her extremely unique and with her acting skills could pull off one hell of a feud.

Not to mention AJ has a look that speaks to "Speed" and "quickness", focusing on counters, and submissions (check out some of her matches on NXT)

Kharma of course is the "monster" type, which focuses mostly on "power" and simply beating up the opponent without anybody being able to do anything about it, I believe this can be used in a more classic fashion, but I believe it's important to make kharma "human" instead of this "devil" type like kane. (Undertaker did something similar when he was not only the "dead man" but he was also the "american bad ass" biker character.

_Anyways, onto my idea._

AJ has a match with several diva's, including some power houses like beth and layla. (make it a fatal four way).

Nearly the end of the match, Kharma's music hit's, and she starts walking down to the ring.

The diva's start to look terrified, except beth who charges kharma. 

Kharma then counters beth's move and does her finisher on her. While all the other diva's fled the ring, AJ stood inside the ring, Standing here, staring at kharma, grinning, then laughing.

Kharma continues to try to scare AJ with her emotions, but AJ is not phazed and smiles and walks by kharma and skips across to the stage and to the back.

(commercial)

Next episode, Kharma has a exclusive interview which she talks about being back, and how she wants to dominate the Diva's division (classic stuff, but we want to make her more human, which is why she is having this interview to begin with).

While the interview is going on, AJ comes from the right side, walks in front of the camera skipping, while saying as she walks by "Hi kharma" with a grin on her face.

And skips away. Kharma goes back on the mic and starts "evil" laughing.

To be Continued.

Thanks for reading guys =), Please respond. Rep if you like the idea.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

This is... something. Something I never want to see become reality.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The way she was smiling as she pulled out the table on RAW was great.


IKR. And for a few secs I seriously thought she might actually jump.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DCY said:


> IKR. And for a few secs I seriously thought she might actually jump.


Remember when Punk made a cult out of the Nexus and was about to jump from the titantron? Obvious AJ was doing her research. LOL


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

:russo is that you?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

It would be violent.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

I just wanted to ask you guys do you think she end up with Bryan at the end of this storyline?

For me if she doesn't i feel this storyline really shouldn't have happened with the WWe title in the frame.If it doesn't end with AJ screwing Punk out of the title and it been a set up by AJ and Bryan all along, anything else it would piss over the title(i know it has already) and Punk and Bryan. For me AJ will end up just another heel diva been jobbed out to faces. If she teams with Bryan and if Cena is next in line it would make her just like lita was to Edge a danger to cena. I just have a feeling she's going to be on her own.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

I wouldn't say that her character is as in-depth as a lot of her fans believe, but AJ's amalgamation (Punk's gear, Bryan's taunt and the Kane mask) of her 'interests' has been done well. As camp as the character is, I don't think it's to that point of utter ridiculousness. Despite the overall feud being B-Grade movie material (which the WWE thrives on, by the way) it doesn't seem to be make a mockery of itself like the Cena-Kane-Ryder-Eve hilarity did. It is grounded to a degree and has been handled surprisingly well on most fronts. 

I can see the comparisons to Mickie James as both kind of fall under the same bracket in terms of key characteristics. However, the James-Stratus feud was centred around an ambiguous motive: is James interested in the title or Trish? It was very Goldust-esque. AJ Lee comes across as a similarly-obsessive, but slightly inept and (currently) more sympathetic character with slightly less cheese (lesbian angle will do dat, doe). Mickie's heel position was also much more clear-cut earlier on, whereas AJ's motivations have been well hidden and integrate well into the three-way dance taking place. 

Thinking about all the criticism around AJ's prioritisation I feel much more of the blame can be attributed to usage of the title as a forgotten prop rather than elevating a character (not taking into account people who don't like the performer herself). Looking at how AJ's used in backstage segments and her interruptions without always directly interfering, I think they've exposed her adequately at key points without being crammed on us as so many believe. People have to notice you, especially if you're a key feature in the overall feud. 

However, it's silly how the title and its importance isn't utilised to the same degree. Just have Punk play 'Mr Exposition' and explain the importance of it to him, his image, etc. It really should be as exposed and prioritised as much as AJ has been. Up to this point though, I don't see anything that AJ has done wrong aside from attracting detractors that dislike her abilities, want better talent, etc (which is a non issue around here as that's based entirely on subjectivism). 



Crowking said:


> Just...I'm not going to say anything else because I'll just say something I'm going to regret.


Unless you plan to go off on fans and haters in a way that breaks 'rulez', I don't see why you'd say something worth regretting. It is _your_ opinion.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

fpalm Another extremely boring AJ promo on Smackdown. At least it wasn't as bad as the 8 hours of air time she got on RAW. Sorry, but I am bored to death of this angle.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

funny how "Evolution" bans anyone who criticizes this horrible bitch, but if AJ/Bryan fans respond with the exact same "LOL YOURE A PEDOPHILE FOR THINKING SHE'S 12" posts, they get nothing.

still waiting for someone to refute what i said earlier about this storyline going nowhere, but nobody will. also still waiting for one sensible response that doesn't eventually resort to someone calling me a pedohpile because "i know what a 12 year old looks like."

by the way, check that out. CM Punk didn't care about AJ for for an entire month and then happily kissed her. this storyline doesn't make an iota of sense.

90% of AJ/Bryan fans are unbearable kissless virgins.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhhh again the IWC has been begging for an entertaining diva 2 come along for years we get one and they still bitch and complain


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

oh, and another thing that's funny. Bryan/Punk fans bitch and moan fucking incessantly about how Bryan/Punk are on the midcard, and how they're always overshadowed by Cena even though Punk is WWE champion. yet they don't complain that AJ is literally overshadowing the fuck out of all 3 things involved. Punk, Bryan and the championship.

the entire AJ fanbase is a walking contradiction. well... not as much a WALKING contradiction as you are sitting in your computer chair and getting fatter, but you get the point.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The way she was smiling as she pulled out the table on RAW was great.


holy shit.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*CM Punk and AJ are great actors*

CM Punk is am excellent actor. His facial expressions are always spot on. When I mean actor, I am comparing him with the current WWE crop and not the actual actors.

AJ is also playing her role well. Just when the storyline has started getting boring, I am glad it will hopefully end at MITB with AJ choosing a side. Frankly, I don't know whether we will have Cena V Punk or Cena V Bryan. I say 50/50 at this point of time.

Punk and AJ have made this average storyline good, and bearable when its getting dragged along.

Thoughts ?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> funny how "Evolution" bans anyone who criticizes this horrible bitch, but if AJ/Bryan fans respond with the exact same "LOL YOURE A PEDOPHILE FOR THINKING SHE'S 12" posts, they get nothing.
> 
> still waiting for someone to refute what i said earlier about this storyline going nowhere, but nobody will. also still waiting for one sensible response that doesn't eventually resort to someone calling me a pedohpile because "i know what a 12 year old looks like."
> 
> ...


It is going somewhere. To MITB, where AJ will referee the match between Punk and Bryan, the same two that she has currently wrapped around her little finger, even if she's the one who feels untended to. *kayfabe* This is coming off the back of her pushing them through a table and bouncing between interests while giving speculative signs as to who she's really interested in. Frankly, the thing can write itself based on whether AJ goes heel or face (or still maintaining her current neutral stance, which would probably be unlikely come MITB's end). I reckon it will probably branch out a slightly new direction where evil AJ or face AJ alligns herself with either competitor until Summerslam where it will likely end altogether. 

I find that Punk, AJ liplock funny as well. Probably to make Punk seem all badass and kewl by getting tongue and not giving a fuck.



> CM Punk is am excellent actor. His facial expressions are always spot on. When I mean actor, I am comparing him with the current WWE crop and not the actual actors.
> 
> AJ is also playing her role well. Just when the storyline has started getting boring, I am glad it will hopefully end at MITB with AJ choosing a side. Frankly, I don't know whether we will have Cena V Punk or Cena V Bryan. I say 50/50 at this point of time.
> 
> ...


I find Punk to be one of the best at playing into his character on all fronts. Even if it's early stages, AJ's shown to be pretty good. Both are comfortable with playing their characters, have an understanding of subtlety and can be boisterous when appropriate.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Mod, how the hell did my thread get clubbed ?!
This is ridiculous. It was not just about AJ, it was about Punk too.

Clubbing all threads together, not a good idea.


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

Kharma can make even the smallest talent look good.She is better than any guy on wwe roster.If you guys think im joking look at this.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> It is going somewhere. To MITB, where AJ will referee the match between Punk and Bryan, the same two that she has currently wrapped around her little finger, even if she's the one who feels untended to.


how did it lead to that? she went up to Punk after Daniel Bryan dumped her, in a way to make him jealous. but then she started fucking with both of them, and Kane. why? Daniel Bryan literally doesn't give a shit about her at all the ENTIRE time, then saves her from Kane before her being the referee even happens. why? Daniel Bryan in the *same segment* flat out tells AJ he doesn't give a fuck about her, then puts his hand on her face and says "at least i cared about you a while ago, unlike CM Punk" what?:lol

CM Punk didn't like her the entire time, didn't give a fuck whatsoever, then saves her from Kane too. why? how does that make sense? once again, is she just a whore? is she conspiring with Bryan? what was the point of Kane being in it? why did she purposely come out to fuck Kane over during a match not once but twice? 

the poll to see what AJ should do during the match came out of fucking nowhere. nobody expected anything like that. nothing led to it. it was out of nowhere. again, makes no sense. it was the plan the whole time, and the entire shit leading up to it didn't even make sense.

you guys were talking about her "swerving" and going back to Bryan, even though she was showing interest in BOTH PUNK AND BRYAN. yet you ignore another hole in this stupid storyline and just spout off your usual nonsensical bullshit. you complain about Cena overshadowing Punk and the WWE championship, yet you love AJ. unreal. just absolutely unreal.

edit: bob the jobber, can you please stop posting? please...? dude, you are a 27 year old man. like 90% of your posts are "man... that bikini." or "wow... AJ's smile while she did something..oh man..."

dude, you sound fucking creepy, what are you a sex maniac? christ.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Geez *ogorodnikov*. Settle would'ya?



> Daniel Bryan literally doesn't give a shit about her at all the ENTIRE time, then saves her from Kane before her being the referee even happens. why? Daniel Bryan in the same segment flat out tells AJ he doesn't give a fuck about her, then puts his hand on her face and says "at least i cared about you a while ago, unlike CM Punk" what?


As we know, the WWE doesn't really care too much for details and oversees plot holes. Yeah DB saving AJ is weird and was probably only added there to add further uncertainty to the whole scenario. However, they can work their way out of that entirely if AJ turns heel. Have Bryan come out a week later and say he coaxed her back by saying how much he "appreciated" her, have her come across as pathetically weak-willed and more unhinged after the match, etc. 

Also, that's just Bryan being the manipulative prick he's always been. He knows now how he has to win her back to ensure he's a fair shot at MITB. Will she succumb again? Does her heart belong to Punk? How will she call the match? Tune in to PPV on July 15 and find out!



> CM Punk didn't like her the entire time, didn't give a fuck whatsoever, then saves her from Kane too. why? how does that make sense? once again, is she just a whore? is she conspiring with Bryan? what was the point of Kane being in it? why did she purposely come out to fuck Kane over during a match not once but twice?


Punk has expressed some interest in AJ, although she's not been reciprocated for her (supposed) adoration of him. Keep in mind he's also a good guy, so turning his back on an at-the-time innocuous woman wouldn't be received all that well by casuals. Kane initially entered the feud being portrayed as a weapon that Punk and Bryan used on one another before turning on them. Revealing herself to be quite a manipulator, she got the attention of Kane and is leading him away from the title scene where she's likely eying her true interest. In other words, she's using her feminine wiles on Kane to get what she truly wants: Punk or Bryan (although she might also be interested in Kane as well? We'll see this coming PPV) It's possible that she's inept in terms of handling relationships or a turned manipulator with a devious side. If whore is what you want to go for, well, yeah I guess she is (putting it in terms people best understand). 



> the poll to see what AJ should do during the match came out of fucking nowhere. nobody expected anything like that. nothing led to it. it was out of nowhere. again, makes no sense. it was the plan the whole time, and the entire shit leading up to it didn't even make sense.


Well, it kinda has been centred around what AJ will do. You can't be too worried about a poll popping up, especially when it was used to advertise WWE-fan interaction (c'mon, they use _Twitter_ as a ground for feuds) as well as progress the storyline into new territory. Two birds with one stone. 



> you guys were talking about her "swerving" and going back to Bryan, even though she was showing interest in BOTH PUNK AND BRYAN. yet you ignore another hole in this stupid storyline and just spout off your usual nonsensical bullshit. you complain about Cena overshadowing Punk and the WWE championship, yet you love AJ. unreal. just absolutely unreal.


Settle. I agree that the title shouldn't be overshadowed though. As I proposed before it's more a reflection of how they utilise the importance of the title rather than the rise of the AJ character.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love how some people just bash this storyline to the ground completely because it is just so clearly over their heads. Nuance and inuendo is completely lost on them. Oh well, their loss... 

(Not saying that anyone who doesn't like this storyline is two sandwiches short of a complete picknickbasket, but every once in a while someone starts asking about/pointing out holes in this storyline where there aren't any and it's just so obvious they are missing the point.. it's almost endearing. Or it would be if they didn't spout profanities every other paragraph...)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> funny how "Evolution" bans anyone who criticizes this horrible bitch, but if AJ/Bryan fans respond with the exact same "LOL YOURE A PEDOPHILE FOR THINKING SHE'S 12" posts, they get nothing.


Maybe because people who criticize AJ haven't posted one valid argument and they repeat the same old shit that she is 12.
Maybe Evolution don't bans people who don't like AJ, he bans trolls.
Look at your post, you call her a bitch and you expect that you get threated equally and you will get mad if someone bans you for calling someone a bitch.
Makes no sense and you know it.
Anti AJ fans cry the whole time how they get banned and negged only because they don't like someone but the truth is they get banned and negged by calling someone bitch, ugly and a 12y old tor the 100th time like they are in a kindergarten



ogorodnikov said:


> edit: bob the jobber, can you please stop posting? please...? dude, you are a 27 year old man. like 90% of your posts are "man... that bikini." or "wow... AJ's smile while she did something..oh man..."
> 
> dude, you sound fucking creepy, what are you a sex maniac? christ.


Wow
Before you try again to act tough on the internet by insulting people like bob the jobber one more thing
The dude at least posts about something he likes. You on the other side waste your precious time by arguing about something you don't like and that makes you in my and any other people's book the real loser.
Bob like any other else likes something and he posts about this.
People like you on the other hand have obviously no better things to do and no life than to insult other people who like something instead of wasting your time to find something and post something about what you like.
You are obviously not happy with yourself so you search for somebody (in this case bob the jobber with his AJ posts) to pick on him and insult him because that is the only thing that will make you happy and that makes you the real loser, not someone like bob.

And you are the same guy who complained how the mods ban somebody only because they will have other opinions. I would ban you on the spot if I was a mod because of insulting other user here but I think that will happen anyway if you continue to post like this


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

Kharma needs real competition. If she comes back and dominates the Divas division, she needs to feud with someone other than a 90lb diva. Maybe Beth and Natalya.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Maybe because people who criticize AJ haven't posted one valid argument and they repeat the same old shit that she is 12.
> Maybe Evolution don't bans people who don't like AJ, he bans trolls.
> Look at your post, you call her a bitch and you expect that you get threated equally and you will get mad if someone bans you for calling someone a bitch.
> Makes no sense and you know it.
> ...


Bada Bing Bada Boom. This is all that needs to be said about that situation.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Frankly, AJ has over ridden Cena as a watchable attraction, in casual eyes...

Which is fucking great, despite any angle.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

So you saying AJ should no sell kharma intimidating looks and then bury kharma on this "goliath vs david" crap storyline which being used over and over again by john cena and rey mysterio then have AJ beat kharma and make her look like shit in the ring :lmao

A big intimidating chick beat down by a 90 pound anorexic chick who can't even intimidate a child. 

Sounds like legit wwe booking right there 


What a nice way to bring your women division up by having a poodle beat up a pitbul on a fight :hmm


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

Kharma would destroy AJ WIT DA GREATEST OF EASE DAWG!


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*

I'm convinced that everyone who says "small can never beat large" is a self-hating fatty. 

Sure, it's usually true, but it makes for a nice story every once in a while. Not that this is necessarily one of those times.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> stuff


your post in it's entirety doesn't really disprove anything that people who dislike AJ have a problem with.

you basically admitted there are a lot of things that don't add up. so you agree that Bryan saving AJ made no sense and had nothing to do with anything, so your resolution is to find a way out of it. uh... okay? Punk also didn't care about her and then suddenly saves her. the entire storyline leading up to her being the special guest referee was a jumbled up pile of fucking nonsense. so... what's your problem with what i said? i don't understand.

1) the storyline is horrendously put together, which you've admitted
2) she gets too much time
3) she overshadows the title and 2 wrestlers. so what's your problem with what i said?



DualShock said:


> Maybe because people who criticize AJ haven't posted one valid argument and they repeat the same old shit that she is 12.


they've been posted numerous amounts of times in this thread. it's a long thread for a reason. what do you think it is, just people slobbering over AJ and only AJ/Bryan fans in here? wow... what the fuck? 



> Look at your post, you call her a bitch and you expect that you get threated equally and you will get mad if someone bans you for calling someone a bitch.


what?



> Anti AJ fans cry the whole time how they get banned and negged only because they don't like someone but the truth is they get banned and negged by calling someone bitch, ugly and a 12y old tor the 100th time like they are in a kindergarten


and how are the AJ fans any different? there have been a staggering amount of idiotic, dubious statements on this forum by AJ fans. 

-she's the best diva since Lita/Trish
-she's better than Mickie James
-she's the only good thing in wrestling right now
-complaints about Punk being overshadowed by Cena, yet they adore AJ
-complaints that ADR never gets any reaction, but the 2 recent times AJ came out, nobody gave a fuck

you should really work on your English, i could barely understand your shitty excuse for a post.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Aj's Next Feud? (Kharma) - Long read*



Dark_Link said:


> So you saying AJ should no sell kharma intimidating looks and then bury kharma on this "goliath vs david" crap storyline which being used over and over again by john cena and rey mysterio then have AJ beat kharma and make her look like shit in the ring :lmao
> 
> A big intimidating chick beat down by a 90 pound anorexic chick who can't even intimidate a child.
> 
> ...


it isn't no selling when aj is fucking crazy.

it could work...eventually, but not right away. keep aj where she is and getting in the guys business. al a lita. let kharma battle with beth and natalya etc...then maybe somewhere down the road do something with aj. but, the thing is, we really haven't seen aj in the ring a whole lot now have we? yes there is nxt, but that isnt saying much. i'd be interested in an aj-eve feud right know honestly.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> your post in it's entirety doesn't really disprove anything that people who dislike AJ have a problem with.
> 
> you basically admitted there are a lot of things that don't add up. so you agree that Bryan saving AJ made no sense and had nothing to do with anything, so your resolution is to find a way out of it. uh... okay? Punk also didn't care about her and then suddenly saves her. the entire storyline leading up to her being the special guest referee was a jumbled up pile of fucking nonsense. so... what's your problem with what i said? i don't understand.
> 
> ...


Obviously you didn't read through well enough. I agree with you that she overshadows the title based on poor booking (not so much the performer in my eyes, although a lot feel differently) and that there are inconsistencies, as there are in 75% of current WWE storylines (you should know that as well). I don't think it's an utter mess that you say it is, however, and argued against your points for why it is. Read over again if you have trouble registering 

Are you this angry in real life?

As for a Kharma fued? Maybe, eventually. It would work better if AJ were the heel.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Obviously you didn't read through well enough. I agree with you that she overshadows the title based on poor booking (not so much the performer in my eyes, although a lot feel differently) and that there are inconsistencies, as there are in 75% of current WWE storylines (you should know that as well). I don't think it's an utter mess that you say it is, however, and argued against your points for why it is. Read over again if you have trouble registering
> 
> Are you this angry in real life?
> 
> As for a Kharma fued? Maybe, eventually. It would work better if AJ were the heel.


no, i read through your post just fine. the problem was that it sucked. 

and yes, it was an utter mess before the special guest referee thing. at least now they have to try and impress her to get her on their side. it also would've made sense this entire time to have her stay with CM Punk, then for her to turn on him a PPV, but no. they had to make her go back and forth to guys who flat out didn't care. it's a complete and total mess. just because a staggering amount of people who are literally in love with AJ eat it up and think it's great doesn't make it seem like a great storyline to me. fucking Michael Cole was the best thing in that segment yesterday. seriously.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> no, i read through your post just fine. the problem was that it sucked.
> 
> and yes, it was an utter mess before the special guest referee thing. at least now they have to try and impress her to get her on their side. it also would've made sense this entire time to have her stay with CM Punk, then for her to turn on him a PPV, but no. they had to make her go back and forth to guys who flat out didn't care. it's a complete and total mess. just because a staggering amount of people who are literally in love with AJ eat it up and think it's great doesn't make it seem like a great storyline to me. fucking Michael Cole was the best thing in that segment yesterday. seriously.


Your suggestion sounds pretty safe and generic, to be frank (something the company itself has been criticised for recently). And actually try and debate my points if your still sticking with "it's a mess." I never said it wasn't flawed or A-grade stuff, but I've made sense from it so far as have a few others.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Kharma/AJ feud if AJ skips to the ring in dreads wig. Heck could even have DB or Punk or whoever at this point in time she is clinging to try to help her and have Kharma crush them like she did in TNA. Just please please not a AJ crushin on Kharma story


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> and how are the AJ fans any different? there have been a staggering amount of idiotic, dubious statements on this forum by AJ fans.
> 
> -she's the best diva since Lita/Trish
> -she's better than Mickie James
> ...


So what. Are Trish & Lita Goddesses or what? Both were talented but they were not the female Hulk Hogans. The best and most underrated diva in the Attitude Era was Ivory.
With the bland roster it's not hard to be currently at least in the top 5 of the best things in WWE.
You can not compare Cena & AJ. AJ is involved in this storyline. Cena is part of other storylines what consantly overshadowed the storylines of Punk
Del Rio doesn't get any reaction for months. You are panicking if AJ doesn't get a reaction 2 times? LOL
And you also think that comparing AJ with Trish, Lita and Mickie is the same like calling someone ugly, bitch and 12y old? For you is an opinion and an insult the same thing?

And btw. this is the perfect example of you in this thread


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

memegenerator.com 

you're kidding, right?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> memegenerator.com


No
youtube.com Captain Obvious


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DualShock said:


> So what. Are Trish & Lita Goddesses or what? Both were talented but they were not the female Hulk Hogans. The best and most underrated diva in the Attitude Era was Ivory.
> With the bland roster it's not hard to be currently at least in the top 5 of the best things in WWE.
> You can not compare Cena & AJ. AJ is involved in this storyline. Cena is part of other storylines what consantly overshadowed the storylines of Punk
> Del Rio doesn't get any reaction for months. You are panicking if AJ doesn't get a reaction 2 times? LOL
> ...


:bron The sonning!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

AJ is the best thing going. She carries the whole storyline and also can act. It was fresh air to see at least one RAW that doesn't revolve around Cena. 
I cannot wait to the final match of the feud and I hope that AJ align with Daniel and they start a New Age.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SporadicAttack said:


> Kharma needs real competition. If she comes back and dominates the Divas division, she needs to feud with someone other than a 90lb diva. Maybe Beth and Natalya.





RiZE said:


> Kharma would destroy AJ WIT DA GREATEST OF EASE DAWG!


Oh for sure, but with the right build, I wouldn't mind the feud at all. AND I MEAN SOME REAL PROPER BUILD. But Nattie and Beth and to a certain extent, Layla would be far better candidates.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's the thing... It's only a Matter of time before AJ wins the diva title... Is it worth maybe killing her momentum by having Kharma squashing her? I think it would have to be a proper feud. It's a little harder with a feud like this because no one will and can believe AJ can beat Kharma.. So either outside interference or
Some of AJ antics are the only way she can win.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

WTF, who reopened this thread?


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Why do people hate AJ wwe was getting boring until this character has become what it has recently,she has revived the business and is easily the most interesting thing in wrestling today. Along with Daniel Bryan If AJ was not in WWE right now the company would be on it's last knees,she is as good as Stone cold and The Rock she should be on the Mount Rushmore of wrestling. Mount Rushmore should be.
1.Stone Cold
2.The Rock
3.AJ Lee
4.Hulk Hogan
All these people have saved the WWE as an company from dying AJ is the third greatest thing to happen in WWE and Wrestling history.She is the female version of Stone Cold and The Rock she is that good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

minhtam1638 said:


> WTF, who reopened this thread?


It was needed. The AJ threads started to pile up again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

AJ number 1 fan said:


> Why do people hate AJ wwe was getting boring until this character has become what it has recently,she has revived the business and is easily the most interesting thing in wrestling today. Along with Daniel Bryan If AJ was not in WWE right now the company would be on it's last knees,she is as good as Stone cold and The Rock she should be on the Mount Rushmore of wrestling. Mount Rushmore should be.
> 1.Stone Cold
> 2.The Rock
> 3.AJ Lee
> ...


Must try harder.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> AJ is the best thing going. She carries the whole storyline and also can act. It was fresh air to see at least one RAW that doesn't revolve around Cena.
> I cannot wait to the final match of the feud and I hope that AJ align with Daniel and they start a New Age.


The Fact that they are putting her in the spotlight over Two of the best wrestlers in the world is a disgrace. God damn, they can create story on their own, they don't need this girl taking away their already limited spotlight.

Oh Well it doesn't matter, After MITB Punk will Feud with Cena and Daniel Bryan Will go back to mediocrity and AJ will go where she belongs, the divas division with 3 Minutes of TV weekly. It's about damn time Punk and Cena create a legit feud again.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:[email protected] who watch WWE and then complain that entertainment is over wrestling and that AJ is over two talented wrestlers.
Go watch Ring of Honor or some indy leagues if you want to see pure wrestling. This is WWE where entertainment was always over wrestling and you already know that but you keep posting crap.
Miss Elizabeth was 1989 more important than the title, Triple H who married a drugged Stephanie 1999 with her father trying to end the marriage was more important than the title, Stephanie and a dog were 2002 more important than the title, Cena embracing the hate was more important than the title some months ago and there were hundred other examples.

If you don't like AJ then fine but don't act smart and post this BS like it's an valid explanation because it's the same old shit and what's wrong with the storyline and AJ when in the past we had numerous examples that it worked.
People who post why AJ sucks are the worst trolls ever entered a forum, even worse than Cena fans.
Posts of a 5y old Cenation member would be compared to anti AJ fans like written by Damien Sandow.
Same old shit. AJ is 12y old, ugly, a bitch, she sleeps with Punk, she sleeps with Bryan, people act like she is the first diva in a storyline for the world title, they made her music louder to cover up the negative reaction, she doesn't get a reaction at all, someone called a AJ fan a sexual maniac because he likes a diva, the other guy wants to kill her, the another wonders why nobody chants same old shit like they do with Cena (it's because Cena is 7 years a main eventer, AJ is a couple of weeks in the spotlight you idiot), the whole AJ vs. Cena threads etc.
Anti AJ fans should be honoured because they are without a doubt the dumbest bunch since the creation of a wrestlingforum.
So many AJ threads with so many pages and not one valid argument why she sucks, only the crap I mentioned above and many other "arguments" I forgot or I forced myself to forgot because it was so stupid.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DualShock said:


> :[email protected] who watch WWE and then complain that entertainment is over wrestling and that AJ is over two talented wrestlers.
> Go watch Ring of Honor or some indy leagues if you want to see pure wrestling. This is WWE where entertainment was always over wrestling and you already know that but you keep posting crap.
> Miss Elizabeth was 1989 more important than the title, Triple H who married a drugged Stephanie 1999 with her father trying to end the marriage was more important than the title, Stephanie and a dog were 2002 more important than the title, Cena embracing the hate was more important than the title some months ago and there were hundred other examples.


Pretty much what I've been saying. End of thread, end of discussion.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

DualShock said:


> :[email protected] who watch WWE and then complain that entertainment is over wrestling and that AJ is over two talented wrestlers.
> Go watch Ring of Honor or some indy leagues if you want to see pure wrestling. This is WWE where entertainment was always over wrestling and you already know that but you keep posting crap.
> Miss Elizabeth was 1989 more important than the title, Triple H who married a drugged Stephanie 1999 with her father trying to end the marriage was more important than the title, Stephanie and a dog were 2002 more important than the title, Cena embracing the hate was more important than the title some months ago and there were hundred other examples.
> 
> ...


Agreed she is the best thing since the boom era in pro wrestling who wants to watch me and you lets fight for the belt feuds.Those are boring adding layers to an title feud is awesome and AJ is doing an very job of being unpredictable,people don't know what she will do next in this feud as the ref it is unpredictably at it's absolute best.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DualShock said:


> :[email protected] who watch WWE and then complain that entertainment is over wrestling and that AJ is over two talented wrestlers.
> Go watch Ring of Honor or some indy leagues if you want to see pure wrestling. This is WWE where entertainment was always over wrestling and you already know that but you keep posting crap.
> *Miss Elizabeth was 1989 more important than the title, Triple H who married a drugged Stephanie 1999 with her father trying to end the marriage was more important than the title, Stephanie and a dog were 2002 more important than the title,* Cena embracing the hate was more important than the title some months ago and there were hundred other examples.
> 
> ...


What I've been saying. If this was an AE storyline or w/e then I guess the detractors would be okay with it then.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

AJ number 1 fan said:


> Agreed she is the best thing since the boom era in pro wrestling who wants to watch me and you lets fight for the belt feuds.Those are boring adding layers to an title feud is awesome and AJ is doing an very job of being unpredictable,people don't know what she will do next in this feud as the ref it is unpredictably at it's absolute best.


And people like you are the reason why people still laugh about AJ and posts of someone like me fpalm


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ecabney said:


> What I've been saying. If this was an AE storyline or w/e then I guess the detractors would be okay with it then.


Take AJ out of the storyline and put Stephanie McMahon in and you got the best example


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Maybe because people who criticize AJ haven't posted one valid argument and they repeat the same old shit that she is 12.
> Maybe Evolution don't bans people who don't like AJ, he bans trolls.
> Look at your post, you call her a bitch and you expect that you get threated equally and you will get mad if someone bans you for calling someone a bitch.
> Makes no sense and you know it.
> ...


Well, here's an opinion from an objective viewer.

I don't mind AJ, I think its a bit of a nice change to see them focused on somebody else that isn't John Cena. 

That being said, the WWE title is currently in rough shape because of just how much it has been devalued over the past year. With the exclusion of the belt in almost all the main events, its shown that holding it isn't worth as much as being named John Cena or being in a feud with John Cena. As a result, they need to try and build up the title's importance again (unfortunately the damage they've done is significant, so its going to take a lot of time). Including AJ in the Bryan vs Punk feud isn't helping matters, I find. The focus of the feud should be the WWE title, as that's what it really comes down to. Whomever holds the title is the best. Well they've spent so much time on AJ with vignettes, segments, having her skip down to the ring and turn on everybody at least once that no one is focusing on the title, they're focusing on AJ and who she'll end up siding with. AJ herself has had way more time devoted to her character in the past month than either Punk or Bryan, and when its Punk and Bryan who are the ones actually in the match fighting, I see something wrong with that. There is obviously a market out there who wants to see a solid, no bullshit excellent wrestling match between Punk and Bryan, but they won't be getting that now. With AJ as the ref, you can pretty much expect there to be shenanigans or a screw job, unclean finish and this all hinges on a character who is supposed to be a supporting character. She has been built up now as the MAIN character, and that's a problem.

Here's another issue I have. Where exactly is all of this AJ build up going? I ask the same question of a Brodus Clay type. Do they play on putting a belt on them? Do they plan on having them main event? No? Then why are they receiving so much attention that is unwarranted? At this point AJ is above being saddled with the Butterfly belt, so they probably won't put it on her. But we all know we aren't going to see AJ main eventing PPVs, selling a ton of merchandise or carrying the company on her stardom. So with that in mind, why is she getting a monstrous amount of attention when its ultimately going to lead to nothing of great significance? Focus that attention on Punk and/or Bryan and you get 2 guys who can help carry some of the weight of the company (instead of having it be only Cena), can main event PPVs (if ever given the chance), can sell tons of merchandise and whatnot. But no, the Fed thinks it more important to have AJ be in the spotlight, and at best she'll be someone's manager. So building up a VALET is worth completely overshadowing your champion holding your most important belt and the number 1 contender?

Just thinking bigger picture, here.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't see AJ as detracting from the belt. It's not like Bryan or Punk don't care about the belt, the reason they are chummying it up to AJ so much is because they want to win it. I suppose the issue is that you hardly hear the belt mentioned. A few lines in a couple of promos would easily solve that.

The issue is that the belt isn't the main event. John Cena is. Furthermore John Cena has a casual flirtation with the belt, sometimes he wants it, sometimes he doesn't and the WWE paints this picture that Cena could have it any time he wanted it, the only reason other people are champions is because he's busy. That's the fucking problem. The idea that only one man is really capable of holding the belt and everybody else is just filler until he can be bothered. The title should always be the main event and it should be absolute hell to win it, not a quick MitB and casual cash in away. The WWE treats it like a fucking toy sometimes (which I suppose is its main purpose to Vincent).


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Very true what KO Bossy says there. All of it.

On paper, the AJ/Bryan/Punk storyline is excellent. But in execution, it's only assisted in devaluing the WWE Championship even more than it has been already. Let's be honest here, in the eyes of the younger fans (and perhaps many of the casuals) the WWE Championship belt at this point probably matters no more then the IC or US belts, it's easy to forget it's even a part of the feud at all.

People can say what they like about the stupid shit that went on back in the Attitude Era, but the championships were never completely overshadowed by the storylines the way they have been in recent months, and that's certainly not a good thing going forward.

Is AJ going to be a constant main eventer and be involved in a series of superb diva's matches after this? What is the endgame here?

I like AJ, I really do (even though Cole tried to claim she was still a teenager on Smackdown last night, FFS fpalm) but this is only a very short term fix in what has recently become mostly a horredous product to watch and is only adding to the underlying problems that are already there (ie. the championship belts not mattering) rather than helping to allieviate them in any way.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

DualShock said:


> :[email protected] who watch WWE and then complain that entertainment is over wrestling and that AJ is over two talented wrestlers.
> Go watch Ring of Honor or some indy leagues if you want to see pure wrestling. This is WWE where entertainment was always over wrestling and you already know that but you keep posting crap.
> Miss Elizabeth was 1989 more important than the title, Triple H who married a drugged Stephanie 1999 with her father trying to end the marriage was more important than the title, Stephanie and a dog were 2002 more important than the title, Cena embracing the hate was more important than the title some months ago and there were hundred other examples.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this even though a lot of it contradicts my earlier posts. Don't ask me how.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

The Arseache Kid said:


> The issue is that the belt isn't the main event. John Cena is. Furthermore John Cena has a casual flirtation with the belt, sometimes he wants it, sometimes he doesn't and the WWE paints this picture that Cena could have it any time he wanted it, the only reason other people are champions is because he's busy. That's the fucking problem. The idea that only one man is really capable of holding the belt and everybody else is just filler until he can be bothered. The title should always be the main event and it should be absolute hell to win it, not a quick MitB and casual cash in away. The WWE treats it like a fucking toy sometimes (which I suppose is its main purpose to Vincent).


i agree. the belt SHOULD always be the main focus of the show. you dont get into wrestling just to have fun and wrestle. you do it to be called the champ.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Very true what KO Bossy says there. All of it.
> 
> On paper, the AJ/Bryan/Punk storyline is excellent. But in execution, it's only assisted in devaluing the WWE Championship even more than it has been already. Let's be honest here, in the eyes of the younger fans (and perhaps many of the casuals) the WWE Championship belt at this point probably matters no more then the IC or US belts, it's easy to forget it's even a part of the feud at all.
> 
> ...


Wy does everything have to have some sort of end that involves a wrestler becoming a massive main eventer? What about just creating a good storyline that makes sense, has various points of development and keeps people interested? As long as it comes to a logical and satisying conclusion who cares?

For what its worth this storyline, the AJ-Bryan storyline, has given them both a huge boost when they could have sunk, Bryan to the midcard, AJ to NXT or whatever, so that's the ultimate benefit of this angle, two new stars who can go on to bigger things. It's even given Punk bigger pops in my opinion (they were fairly big anyway but every little helps) but none of that really matters to me. I like both AJ and Bryan because it means they'll be on my TV more for a while after this has finished but even if that wasn't the case I'd be happy that WWE has shown it's still capable of writing a good story with interesting chracters that don't conform to the usual PG formula.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> how did it lead to that? she went up to Punk after Daniel Bryan dumped her, in a way to make him jealous. but then she started fucking with both of them, and Kane. why? Daniel Bryan literally doesn't give a shit about her at all the ENTIRE time, then saves her from Kane before her being the referee even happens. why? Daniel Bryan in the *same segment* flat out tells AJ he doesn't give a fuck about her, then puts his hand on her face and says "at least i cared about you a while ago, unlike CM Punk" what?:lol


That's called poisoning her mind. Haven't you ever seen a spy movie? He wants to make her a problem for Punk so he tries to convince her that Punk is even worse than he is. Very easy mindgame. You say "I'm bad, but he's worse." Touching her face was just him being an evil dick.

As for saving her from Kane, that's up for debate. Maybe he was saving her, maybe he was just taking advantage of Kane being distracted. Ambiguity is fun.

Same with her messing with both of them. Is she crazy? Is she acting crazy to get attention? A little of both? There's a really good play written awhile back where the main character does this. Can't think of the name right now.



ogorodnikov said:


> CM Punk didn't like her the entire time, didn't give a fuck whatsoever, then saves her from Kane too. why? how does that make sense? once again, is she just a whore? is she conspiring with Bryan? what was the point of Kane being in it? why did she purposely come out to fuck Kane over during a match not once but twice?


What do you mean Punk didn't like her the entire time? Did you miss the whole "I kind of dig crazy chicks" thing? Punk basically came right and said that AJ is hot, but that her craziness intimidates him. It's called being conflicted. Or are characters in a story only allowed to have a clearly spelled out, 1 dimensional motivation because your brain can't handle anything more than that?

All of your questions in that last portion are addressed if you actually paid attention instead of writing it all off.

You keep asking these questions about Kane, and everybody's motivation, but that's kind of the fun part with this story. The fun is figuring it out and seeing where the crazy chick takes us. Or do you like your stories spoon fed to you?




ogorodnikov said:


> the poll to see what AJ should do during the match came out of fucking nowhere. nobody expected anything like that. nothing led to it. it was out of nowhere. again, makes no sense. it was the plan the whole time, and the entire shit leading up to it didn't even make sense. you guys were talking about her "swerving" and going back to Bryan, even though she was showing interest in BOTH PUNK AND BRYAN. yet you ignore another hole in this stupid storyline and just spout off your usual nonsensical bullshit. you complain about Cena overshadowing Punk and the WWE championship, yet you love AJ. unreal. just absolutely unreal.


The poll was clumsy and poorly written. They should have done a better job on that. There. Happy?

As I already pointed out, she's playing Punk and Bryan against each other because she wants Punk to love her, and she wants to get back at Bryan for dumping her by making him jealous. She's playing both, but who knows maybe she really isn't over Bryan. Maybe she'd jump at the chance to get back with him, even if she won't admit it. Oh My God! Characters with obscured motivations!

Seriously, I'd love watching "Psycho" with you.

"His mom's dead? But...But...but he said she was alive! PLOT HOLE!"


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Kid Kablam said:


> That's called poisoning her mind. Haven't you ever seen a spy movie? He wants to make her a problem for Punk so he tries to convince her that Punk is even worse than he is. Very easy mindgame. You say "I'm bad, but he's worse." Touching her face was just him being an evil dick.


an evil dick that very clearly saves her from Kane shortly after. hurr. dude, if you think that's what's actually going on, you're delusional.



> What do you mean Punk didn't like her the entire time? Did you miss the whole "I kind of dig crazy chicks" thing? Punk basically came right and said that AJ is hot, but that her craziness intimidates him.


so he "digs crazy chicks", but is intimidated by their craziness. right-o.

did you miss... basically every fucking segment right after that? he goes from saying that to showing no interest in her whatsoever, to saving her from Kane to not showing any interest in her. that's the point. i don't mind the whole special guest thing, but the way they got there was clearly fucked up.



> It's called being conflicted. Or are characters in a story only allowed to have a clearly spelled out, 1 dimensional motivation because your brain can't handle anything more than that?


conflicted over what? liking crazy chicks but being intimidated by them at the same time like you said? :lol :lol :lol




> You keep asking these questions about Kane, and everybody's motivation, but that's kind of the fun part with this story. The fun is figuring it out and seeing where the crazy chick takes us. Or do you like your stories spoon fed to you?


i like stories that make sense. i like storylines in WWE that don't overshadow the WWE championship and 2 wrestlers as opposed to some chick getting 20 minutes of fucking time and skipping around like an idiot. obviously you're running out of stupid shit to say so you reached hard by saying "do you like stories being spoon fed to you?"

so because i want something to make sense and not be a jumbled up pile of shit, i apparently want to be spoon fed. keep up the swooping generalizations based on nothing, AJ fans. you've been doing a great job of it anytime anyone DARES criticize anything remotely related to this shitty, boring, drawn out storyline.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, here's an opinion from an objective viewer.
> 
> I don't mind AJ, I think its a bit of a nice change to see them focused on somebody else that isn't John Cena.
> 
> ...


Great post with very good points.
First of all I think it's funny how people get upset about AJ like she was in the spotlight for years.
Somebody even asked a question where I lost all faith in humanity. He asked why fans chant at Cena same old shit but not to AJ. You know, that John Cena who is in the spotlight FOR YEARS and that AJ who is in the spotlight FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS.
She was in the storylines with Bryan before when Bryan abused her but she was only his valet not more important than Bryan or the title.
The funny thing, with John Cena in the MITB match we all know that Cena will probably be the main atraction in the title picture again so the AJ-Bryan-Punk triangle will end after this PPV.
If Cena takes part in a storyline for the title and AJ out it would be in the end only 2 months that AJ was in a major storyline.
So people panic and are upset only because of 2 months and they try to ruin the threads for people who are entertained in this 2 months because it would destroy the legacy of the WWE title for some reason. The same title Andre The Giant gave it to someone, the same title Vince McMahon won it, the same title where 2002 the dog Lucy was more important, the same title held by John Cena during his reign of terror, the same title won by a rookie at TLC 2009, the same title who is in the midcard for months will now all of sudden lose all its credibility because evil AJ appeared for 2 months.
The same people who bitch about AJ will create another account here after all is done and bitch around why WWE pushes Kelly Kelly down our throats.
I wrote here before that people who bash AJ must be the dumbest bunch around here because they post the same retarded arguments. They don't even try to hide it that they are trolls.

To your point where the AJ thing is going. I am sure it will end after Money in the Bank, but even if not, it will continue with maybe John Cena in the mix.
But if it ends then we have a serious threat for the divas championship and maybe she will bring back interest to a women title and its division.
AJ vs. Kharma for the title will be the first divas money match since a very long time.
You can not compare AJ with Clay or Ryback. At least AJ and their storylines develope for months. Clay and Ryback do the same damn thing for months.

Why is AJ in this storyline? Obviously Vince has no faith in Punk as champion to be in the main event and to be that one who is the star of the company, same with Daniel Bryan. The plans for Cena were that he will not be part of the title picture until after MITB.
That is why Punk is still champion but Cena main events the shows.
Now, with Cena part of the MITB match it will be the first time for a long time that he will not main event a PPV so what to do for Vince?
Put CM Punk in the main event but add someone else in the mix because Vince doesn't thrust Punk and Bryan. It could be John Cena as the third participant and we have a triple threat match. It could be Triple H as special ref, it could be Vince as manager, but Vince decided that it would be AJ and that the storyline would be about a woman.
If there is no AJ it would be someone else who will play a bigger part than the champion and the title because Vince doesn't thrust Punk and doesn't think that he is a draw


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> an evil dick that very clearly saves her from Kane shortly after. hurr. dude, if you think that's what's actually going on, you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conflicted. As in "Hey, I like this chick, but she may be bad for me." Conflicted over your course of action because she may make you happy or she may wreck your life. Conflicted as in, "man I wanna get this girl in the sack, but I may regret it in the morning because she's needy and clingy" Very basic term. Very basic concept.


It was never clear whether or not Daniel Bryan saved her from Kane, or if he was just taking advantage of the situation. Already said it, but you need it repeated. He was being an opportunist. Kane was his enemy. Kane had his back turned. Daniel Bryan struck. It happened to benefit AJ. Correlation does not equal causality. Or as you say "hurr"

You say you like stories that make sense, but in your above posting you mapped out a very vanilla scenario in which AJ does the usual align-with-Punk-turn-at-PPV. Which would make as exciting as the whole Eve/Ryder story line. Great writing there. Do you want to keep going by ogorodnikov,or should we change your name to John Grisham?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Kid Kablam said:


> Conflicted. As in "Hey, I like this chick, but she may be bad for me." Conflicted over your course of action because she may make you happy or she may wreck your life. Conflicted as in, "man I wanna get this girl in the sack, but I may regret it in the morning because she's needy and clingy" Very basic term. Very basic concept.


we already covered the fact that you viciously contradicted yourself by mentioning how CM Punk liked her because she was crazy, but was worried about crazy she is. talk about repeating yourself, huh? you seriously just listed 3 ideas that are exactly like your contradiction. holy shit hahaha

like i said, CM Punk didn't care at all and saved her. repeat about 3 times. Daniel Bryan didn't care at all but felt the need to tell her he cared a while ago. but it's cool, he's just poisoning her mind :lol

looks like the "poisoning of AJ's mind" led on really well into the following week! oh, wait... it didn't.



> You say you like stories that make sense, but in your above posting you mapped out a very vanilla scenario in which AJ does the usual align-with-Punk-turn-at-PPV.


how does me saying i want a story that makes sense relate to me "mapping out a very vanilla scenario"? what are you talking about?

i literally gave ONE example and you're harping on it. keep reaching like you've been doing the entire time. like i said, i liked the special guest referee aspect of the story, but the way it got there was retarded. maybe you forgot that i said that, or you just needed it repeated?


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> we already covered the fact that you viciously contradicted yourself by mentioning how CM Punk liked her because she was crazy, but was worried about crazy she is. talk about repeating yourself, huh? you seriously just listed 3 ideas that are exactly like your contradiction. holy shit hahaha
> 
> like i said, CM Punk didn't care at all and saved her. repeat about 3 times. Daniel Bryan didn't care at all but felt the need to tell her he cared a while ago. but it's cool, he's just poisoning her mind :lol
> 
> ...


I repeat myself because you require it.

I didn't contradict myself, that's how people act sometimes. There's like a whole genre of songs devoted to "Bad Women" who excite men but are bad for them. In those songs the men both try to push the women away, and try to draw them nearer. They want with their bodies, but don't want with their minds. Human nature. Contradictions. It's a very very basic concept that you clearly do not get. Somebody help me out with this guy.


As for your scenario, I was pointing out that your "straight forward" story is vanilla. As in, what you want is the same old, same old that they've been doing. They're doing something different, I like it and it isn't nearly as plot hole riddled as you think.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Kid Kablam said:


> I repeat myself because you require it.
> 
> I didn't contradict myself, that's how people act sometimes. There's like a whole genre of songs devoted to "Bad Women" who excite men but are bad for them. In those songs the men both try to push the women away, and try to draw them nearer. They want with their bodies, but don't want with their minds. Human nature. Contradictions. It's a very very basic concept that you clearly do not get. Somebody help me out with this guy.


i wasn't aware "i dig crazy chicks" actually means "i want to have sex with you but not deal with your problems." dude, you're fucking retarded. what are you saying? no, seriously, what are you saying? he says i like crazy chicks, aka AJ, who is mentally unstable/could be bad for him/might fuck with his mind. he said that. the point is that he WANTED HER FOR HER CRAZINESS and then didn't give a flying fuck the next week. nothing about wanting to fuck her. your simpleton mind just cannot grasp this and you just selectively read what you want and ignore what i'm saying. then you again contradict yourself and say i need shit to be repeated for me when you are saying the exact same thing over and over. i'm just responding to it because you're insanely stupid.



> As for your scenario, I was pointing out that your "straight forward" story is vanilla. As in, what you want is the same old, same old that they've been doing. They're doing something different, I like it and it isn't nearly as plot hole riddled as you think.


which..._again..._ has nothing to do with me wanting a storyline to make sense. here, i'll try to dumb it down for you as much as possible.

1) i said i want a story to make sense, and give one example for a story that makes sense
2) you say "you want a story to make sense, but you give a very simplistic story"
3) i tell you those 2 things aren't related
4) you repeat yourself and ignore what i said, and here we are.

my god, your thought process is seriously fucked beyond comprehension. it's scary.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> i wasn't aware "i dig crazy chicks" actually means "i want to have sex with you but not deal with your problems." dude, you're fucking retarded. what are you saying? no, seriously, what are you saying? he says i like crazy chicks, aka AJ, who is mentally unstable/could be bad for him/might fuck with his mind. he said that. the point is that he WANTED HER FOR HER CRAZINESS and then didn't give a flying fuck the next week. nothing about wanting to fuck her. your simpleton mind just cannot grasp this and you just selectively read what you want and ignore what i'm saying. then you again contradict yourself and say i need shit to be repeated for me when you are saying the exact same thing over and over. i'm just responding to it because you're insanely stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever dude. I said nothing about fucking, I was talking about attraction. I was talking about what most people accept when the subject of hot women with baggage comes up. You keep harping on and on about how he ignores her, but he doesn't ignore her. He's a little intimidated by her, which means he keeps his distance sometimes, but he doesn't ignore her. But whatever, I'm through trying to break it down for you, and you're little tirade has made me very aware that this thing needs to expire now.

As for the scenario you mapped out, I was saying that if that's your idea of what a story should be, then you're boring. There, ideas connected.

Have a good night/day, go ahead and nitpick all you want. I don't care.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Why do people care about such intricacies, Team Steph is clearing booking this week by week without much thought or care about specific details. Don't give their creative credit for things they never do well. Here's Vince's 3 week memory interpretation:

Daniel Bryan: Is a heel, who may or may not have actual romantic feelings to AJ (based on him getting turned on by her attacking divas, doesn't mind kissing her despite claiming he never would again, ambiguous save jobs). However, he wants the title much more, and AJ is an obstacle in his way that he's trying to manipulate in 2 different ways: by buttering up to her old persona and when that failed is now buttering up to her manipulator persona by openly "forgiving" her for her obvious actions that affected him.

CM Punk: Is a face, who may or may not have actual romantic feelings to AJ, but cares about her in at least a "respecting other people's problems" way. However, he cares about the title much more, and AJ is an obstacle in his way that he's trying to respectfully and carefully push away. 

This can all change in a dime based on what Team Steph is thinking, so it really doesn't matter. It doesn't matter what they book since it's clear as day that Punk is retaining clean, and everything they're writing is meaningless shoe leather and window dressing.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Great as a performer, would to see her as a competitor in the female division.
Then again, I would love for WWE to have a good female division in the first place. 
---
Storyline has been hit and miss. 
Best moment: Yesterday's Smackdown.
Worst moment: Her whole involvement (or lack of) at No Way Out/Kane kiss(es)/Appearing with Kane's gear
Overall: Unnecessary storyline that didn't need to happen.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Why do people care about such intricacies, Team Steph is clearing booking this week by week without much thought or care about specific details. Don't give their creative credit for things they never do well. Here's Vince's 3 week memory interpretation:
> 
> Daniel Bryan: Is a heel, who may or may not have actual romantic feelings to AJ (based on him getting turned on by her attacking divas, doesn't mind kissing her despite claiming he never would again, ambiguous save jobs). However, he wants the title much more, and AJ is an obstacle in his way that he's trying to manipulate in 2 different ways: by buttering up to her old persona and when that failed is now buttering up to her manipulator persona by openly "forgiving" her for her obvious actions that affected him.
> 
> ...


You know you have a lot of strong points. But you really think Its guaranteed Punk is going to win? and who do you want to win? Also I understand what you're saying WWE probably does want Punk v Cena at summer slam. But I feel like Nothing good comes from Punk winning. Also where would AJ go from here? I dont think WWE is just going to write off AJ or throw her Into diva matches. WWE is very high on her. I can't see
Bryan and AJ becoming irrelevant after this. It's been promoted and beefed up to much for it to just come to a end.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Best-In-The-World said:


> You know you have a lot of strong points. But you really think Its guaranteed Punk is going to win? and who do you want to win? Also I understand what you're saying WWE probably does want Punk v Cena at summer slam. But I feel like Nothing good comes from Punk winning. Also where would AJ go from here? I dont think WWE is just going to write off AJ or throw her Into diva matches. WWE is very high on her. I can't see
> Bryan and AJ becoming irrelevant after this. It's been promoted and beefed up to much for into to just come to a end.



Maybe a intergender tag match with AJ & Mysterio vs Bryan & Eve, which then branches off into two separate feuds after SummerSlam: Bryan/Mysterio and AJ/Eve.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

This is where the story's going. Three scenarios:

1. She calls it straight, fakes like she's going to help Bryan then fucks him over at the end then says goodbye to punk and skips merrily into the sunset

2. She helps Bryan win. Bryan gets a bit too lippy, she attacks him with something and the mitb winner cashes in at that moment and defeats Bryan.

3. She's just so over the top insane that the match is unable to have a definite winner due to her antic.

Either way, Daniel's not walking out of MITB as champion.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Best-In-The-World said:


> You know you have a lot of strong points. But you really think Its guaranteed Punk is going to win? and who do you want to win? Also I understand what you're saying WWE probably does want Punk v Cena at summer slam. But I feel like Nothing good comes from Punk winning. Also where would AJ go from here? I dont think WWE is just going to write off AJ or throw her Into diva matches. WWE is very high on her. I can't see
> Bryan and AJ becoming irrelevant after this. It's been promoted and beefed up to much for into to just come to a end.


It's a simple formula. Vince doesn't want Daniel Bryan - WWE Champion, therefore he cannot win. Therefore he must lose cleanly and definitively via finisher to CM Punk to end the storyline so Punk can move on. Bryan is angry at AJ for "costing him the match" even though she doesn't affect the outcome, so they book a Bryan vs AJ match at Summerslam as the blowoff to that. Bryan becomes Marc Mero Mk. II because it's a retarded match and free falls down the card never to have a sniff of true primetime spotlight again. AJ goes to the shallow divas division that has no depth and no booking behind it for the 2 minute bathroom breaks, and all the notoriety gained from this program will be far in the background.

Mysterio might as wrestle Del Rio, since Del Rio was the one who put him on the shelf, and Del Rio isn't wrestling Sheamus at Summerslam. One of Jericho, Big Show, SD MITB winner, or Randy Orton is. Wade Barrett could feud with Mysterio as the two guys coming back at the same time storyline, and Barrett wants to make a huge impact and take Mysterio right back out.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

4. She gets knocked out early on and a replacement ref is sent in.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't buy the idea that AJ is taking away from the belt. The belt was already a secondary prop on RAW to begin with thanks to Cena. At least now with the steam the AJ/Bryan/Punk storyline has picked up the title matches are actually getting more of the spotlight than before. We were just complaining that the WWE title match builds get very little story or even air time.. now we're complaining that an aspect of it is getting too much airtime? Doesn't make sense to me. AJ is intertwined with the WWE title match, so any and all exposure she gets directly builds into Punk/Bryan, something they both need especially with what would have just been another pure wrestling match over who is the best in the world, or a "Bryan isn't the same guy I used to know" bullshit build.

tl:dr: AJ is bringing more attention to the title match, not detracting from it.



ogorodnikov said:


> edit: bob the jobber, can you please stop posting? please...? dude, you are a 27 year old man. like 90% of your posts are "man... that bikini." or "wow... AJ's smile while she did something..oh man..."
> 
> dude, you sound fucking creepy, what are you a sex maniac? christ.


lol, I don't even know anything about you, but you're welcome to write my biography. She's two years younger and I'm also a man. Get over it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> It's a simple formula. Vince doesn't want Daniel Bryan - WWE Champion, therefore he cannot win. Therefore he must lose cleanly and definitively via finisher to CM Punk to end the storyline so Punk can move on. Bryan is angry at AJ for "costing him the match" even though she doesn't affect the outcome, so they book a Bryan vs AJ match at Summerslam as the blowoff to that. Bryan becomes Marc Mero Mk. II because it's a retarded match and free falls down the card never to have a sniff of true primetime spotlight again. AJ goes to the shallow divas division that has no depth and no booking behind it for the 2 minute bathroom breaks, and all the notoriety gained from this program will be far in the background.
> 
> Mysterio might as wrestle Del Rio, since Del Rio was the one who put him on the shelf, and Del Rio isn't wrestling Sheamus at Summerslam. One of Jericho, Big Show, SD MITB winner, or Randy Orton is. Wade Barrett could feud with Mysterio as the two guys coming back at the same time storyline, and Barrett wants to make a huge impact and take Mysterio right back out.


I'm with you on Punk retaining. Punk is the #2 face and is struggling for credibility kayfabe wise, so taking the belt off him wouldn't do him much good. The only way I see Bryan going over is to drop it to Cena, setting up Punk getting his title shot against Cena and the eventual big money feud. That's really the logical way that Bryan goes over Punk, and it would require a very dirty finish -- AJ turning on Punk or something of that sort.

The rest I don't see. Bryan/AJ worked before the Punk/Kane involvement. They can easily put these two back together giving airtime to both and allowing Bryan's bad treatment of AJ to gain easy heat. No reason to split them up if they're no longer going to be in other important storylines.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I don't buy the idea that AJ is taking away from the belt. The belt was already a secondary prop on RAW to begin with thanks to Cena. At least now with the steam the AJ/Bryan/Punk storyline has picked up the title matches are actually getting more of the spotlight than before. We were just complaining that the WWE title match builds get very little story or even air time.. now we're complaining that an aspect of it is getting too much airtime? Doesn't make sense to me. AJ is intertwined with the WWE title match, so any and all exposure she gets directly builds into Punk/Bryan, something they both need especially with what would have just been another pure wrestling match over who is the best in the world, or a "Bryan isn't the same guy I used to know" bullshit build.
> 
> tl:dr: AJ is bringing more attention to the title match, not detracting from it.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I feel. People find a way to bash and complain about everything. But then again you have to respect the opinions...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm with you on Punk retaining. Punk is the #2 face and is struggling for credibility kayfabe wise, so taking the belt off him wouldn't do him much good. The only way I see Bryan going over is to drop it to Cena, setting up Punk getting his title shot against Cena and the eventual big money feud. That's really the logical way that Bryan goes over Punk, and it would require a very dirty finish -- AJ turning on Punk or something of that sort.
> 
> The rest I don't see. Bryan/AJ worked before the Punk/Kane involvement. They can easily put these two back together giving airtime to both and allowing Bryan's bad treatment of AJ to gain easy heat. No reason to split them up if they're no longer going to be in other important storylines.


But if Bryan won at MITB and lost to a cash in by Cena wouldn't that make it a triple threat at summer slam because Bryan would need a rematch as well.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Wy does everything have to have some sort of end that involves a wrestler becoming a massive main eventer? What about just creating a good storyline that makes sense, has various points of development and keeps people interested? As long as it comes to a logical and satisying conclusion who cares?


A lot of people, myself included, care that the WWE Championship itself is being put on the back burner for it. I like the storyline, I like AJ, I like both Bryan and Punk. But do I like the focus being taken off the WWE Championship almost completely? No, not unless the payoff is worth it to make the product more entertaining long term. That's my problem, as I said. It's nothing more than a quick fix that solves no problems and only creates new ones. Sure it's (relatively) entertaining while it lasts, at least it's by far the best thing on Raw at the moment in a veritable ocean of shitty booking and illogical descisions, but all your left with afterwards is a championship belt that's devalued even further, and once Cena gets the belt back (and he probably will at some point later this year, if not as early as Summerslam) then none of this will have done Bryan or Punk's credibility as main event players much good at all. Quick fix 'well at least it's entertaining me NOW' mentality without looking ahead to the future is part of what's killing the quality of WWE shows at the moment. 



The Arseache Kid said:


> For what its worth this storyline, the AJ-Bryan storyline, has given them both a huge boost when they could have sunk, Bryan to the midcard, AJ to NXT or whatever, so that's the ultimate benefit of this angle, two new stars who can go on to bigger things. It's even given Punk bigger pops in my opinion (they were fairly big anyway but every little helps) but none of that really matters to me. I like both AJ and Bryan because it means they'll be on my TV more for a while after this has finished but even if that wasn't the case I'd be happy that WWE has shown it's still capable of writing a good story with interesting chracters that don't conform to the usual PG formula.


You think? WWE have had Bryan and Punk facing off against each other for so many months now, both on free TV and at PPVs that it's fast becoming the new Cena/Orton feud, and nearly as stale. Hopefully Bryan and Punk will still be treated as main eventers after this, but considering that the WWE Championship is pretty much a mid card belt itself now, and Punk and Bryan have barely been involved in the main event of Raw, let alone a PPV since this feud began, I kinda have my doubts. AJ's benefitting out of this the most but who knows what will happen to her once the Bryan/Punk feud ends, she'll be fairly irrelevant herself unless they build her up as a threat in the Diva's division. Be interested to see how she fares if/when Kharma returns.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I hate her theme song


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> For what its worth this storyline, the AJ-Bryan storyline, has given them both a huge boost when they could have sunk, Bryan to the midcard, AJ to NXT


Except the first time bryan and Punk faced off they faced off alone without AJ. As a matter of fact AJs constantly been shoehorned into this feud when there was no need for it. They could have had her go off with Kane and do her crazy thing to her hearts delight, instead we get stuck watching a diva leech off one wrestlers popularity while at the same time detract from the belt. This isn't an AJ thing, it's a storyline problem where they are trying to force a diva into prominence so that she can to over to in order to save their dying division. Seriously I would have just liked one more interrupted match between bryan and punk. I don't even care how it would have ended. Alas, that is not to be.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> But if Bryan won at MITB and lost to a cash in by Cena wouldn't that make it a triple threat at summer slam because Bryan would need a rematch as well.


Possibly. It would help to prolong the Cena/Punk feud like Kane was in the Bryan/Punk by having Bryan take the pin.



Oscirus said:


> Except the first time bryan and Punk faced off they faced off alone without AJ. As a matter of fact AJs constantly been shoehorned into this feud when there was no need for it. They could have had her go off with Kane and do her crazy thing to her hearts delight, instead we get stuck watching a diva leech off one wrestlers popularity while at the same time detract from the belt. This isn't an AJ thing, it's a storyline problem where they are trying to force a diva into prominence so that she can to over to in order to save their dying division. Seriously I would have just liked one more interrupted match between bryan and punk. I don't even care how it would have ended. Alas, that is not to be.


What build was involved with Bryan/Punk? Outside of their past indie roots there was nothing other than_ "Bryan isn't the same guy I used to know"_. We all marked because of the complete disbelief of both facing off for the WWE title and the dream match potential, but it had no build and I don't think they had anything to go with, so at least AJ's presence brings something for the vast majority of fans that need more than just pure wrestling matches.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> What build was involved with Bryan/Punk? Outside of their past indie roots there was nothing other than "Bryan isn't the same guy I used to know". We all marked because of the complete disbelief of both facing off for the WWE title and the dream match potential, but it had no build and I don't think they had anything to go with, so at least AJ's presence brings something for the vast majority of fans that need more than just pure wrestling matches.


Considering that the match ended in controversy when Bryan made the champ tapped as he was being pinned I would say the storyline feud was developing quite nicely without her.


----------



## AJ lee fan 4 life (Jul 5, 2012)

You have heard her entrance music right.AJ haters lighten up she has saved the WWE from getting it's ass kicked by Tna she has made WWE watchable,my mate he started watching again because he stumbled across AJ videos on YouTube.She was once the queen of F.C.W and now the queen of the WWE she needs to be the Woman's champion for the company to have an good diva division again.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope AJ and CM Punk don't become a couple
1)IMO they don't have good chemistry together
2)- He doesn't need her


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> Considering that the match ended in controversy when Bryan made the champ tapped as he was being pinned I would say the storyline feud was developing quite nicely without her.


And what after that? They obviously wanted to extend the rivalry. "One more match!" wasn't going to get them the airtime they currently have either.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> I hope AJ and CM Punk don't become a couple
> 1)IMO they don't have good chemistry together
> 2)- He doesn't need her


They won't. Punk's character isn't one to be attached to a Diva, anyways. It's Bryan and AJ or bust, to be honest.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, here's an opinion from an objective viewer.
> 
> I don't mind AJ, I think its a bit of a nice change to see them focused on somebody else that isn't John Cena.
> 
> ...



Actually I think this has really been about the belt the whole time and we will see that at MITB and in the aftermath that AJ and Bryan have really been in cahoots this whole time. As for why they are building her up this much, I think she will play a major role when this is said and done along with Bryan.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> I hope AJ and CM Punk don't become a couple
> 1)IMO they don't have good chemistry together
> 2)- He doesn't need her


Yeah I hope they don't either. They've never had chemistry, still don't, and they are so mismatched. I definitely don't think she needs him.



RichDV said:


> They won't. Punk's character isn't one to be attached to a Diva, anyways. It's Bryan and AJ or bust, to be honest.


I don't think they will either (even though there could be a slight possibility of that happening but I really hope not). I doubt that AJ would even consider going back to Bryan after everything he's done to her, especially since she knows he doesn't care about her and still doesn't he's only looking out for himself and trying to use her once again to do it. So unless Kane ends up back in the story then I think she'll choose herself when it's all said done.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> And what after that? They obviously wanted to extend the rivalry. "One more match!" wasn't going to get them the airtime they currently have either.


Between the kane action and the controversy there was more then enough factors involved to extend the feud to an acceptable length and get the needed airtime as well.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

AJ lee fan 4 life said:


> You have heard her entrance music right.AJ haters lighten up she has saved the WWE from getting it's ass kicked by Tna she has made WWE watchable,my mate he started watching again because he stumbled across AJ videos on YouTube.She was once the queen of F.C.W and now the queen of the WWE she needs to be the Woman's champion for the company to have an good diva division again.


AJ version of "Kelly Kelly fan"?

fpalm

i love aj. but SAVED the wwe? come on now.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> an evil dick that very clearly saves her from Kane shortly after. hurr. dude, if you think that's what's actually going on, you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize how abysmally unintelligent you are coming across as, do you not?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> Between the kane action and the controversy there was more then enough factors involved to extend the feud to an acceptable length and get the needed airtime as well.


We'll agree to disagree because it didn't seem like they had much going on and only threw Bryan in there because of the momentum he had post-WM. It had no real story and/or animosity.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

DCY said:


> I don't think they will either (even though there could be a slight possibility of that happening but I really hope not). I doubt that AJ would even consider going back to Bryan after everything he's done to her, especially since she knows he doesn't care about her and still doesn't he's only looking out for himself and trying to use her once again to do it. So unless Kane ends up back in the story then I think she'll choose herself when it's all said done.


I don't see Kane getting back into it, he was really just there to prolong the feud between Punk/Bryan and to get AJ over as being crazy. So, assuming she picks neither one of them, where do they go with her from there? The obvious approach would just be her slipping off and going back to the irrelevant Divas division where she'll basically take Layla's role. Now, I know that's going to happen eventually, but all that build for nothing? That would be pretty lame.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

DCY said:


> Yeah I hope they don't either. They've never had chemistry, still don't, and they are so mismatched. I definitely don't think she needs him.


And CM Punk doesn't need her.
What is she gonna do?Make him more relevant or get him over?Nope


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

RichDV said:


> I don't see Kane getting back into it, he was really just there to prolong the feud between Punk/Bryan and to get AJ over as being crazy. So, assuming she picks neither one of them, where do they go with her from there? The obvious approach would just be her slipping off and going back to the irrelevant Divas division where she'll basically take Layla's role. Now, I know that's going to happen eventually, but all that build for nothing? That would be pretty lame.


It wouldn't surprise me if that was the case (although it's a shame because they had so much potential be an dominant power couple being complete equals, and they had the best chemistry, JMO). Anyway, I figured they would cut them short ad wouldn't let it last long only to put her right back in Punk and Bryan's orbit because it was predictable "drama". AJ always plays her part flawlessly though regardless, and I would definitely hate to see her pushed aside once this feud come to an end. She brings all the entertainment every week and is the only reason even bother to still watch. There's never been a diva like AJ that has her talent, she's always been unique. When she's on you don't want it to end and she always leaves wanting to know what happens next. I can't even remember any other time now that I've looked forward to watching any other diva on raw or smackdown.



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> And CM Punk doesn't need her.
> What is she gonna do?Make him more relevant or get him over?Nope


I agree that it just doesn't need to happen. Punk was better on his own and AJ is far better on her own without him or Bryan for many obvious reasons.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Russo must be Aj's personnal booker


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm an AJ fan and apparently Vince is too. I can't think of any other diva getting this much TV time and multiple segments a show, besides Stephanie did.

I have no idea where her story line is going now. I'm thinking there's an outside person she's going to side with.

Maybe the WWE Title MITB winner will come out in the middle of the Punk and Bryan match to cash in the briefcase. AJ will fastcount Punk's shoulders to the mat and cost him to lose the WWE Title. Then AJ runs off with the new champ.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I have quite liked AJ since NXT. I didnt expect her to get anywhere though considering the state of the diva division but glad shes got something going. Would still want tot see her wrestle more though


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Why do people care about such intricacies, Team Steph is clearing booking this week by week without much thought or care about specific details. Don't give their creative credit for things they never do well.


I completely agree. They book week to week on a hectic schedule and most of their programs reflect that (I've personally noticed it alot more after the Nexus angle in mid-2010). Aside from one big storyline they have in the works over Summer they're don't invest much time in angles and are happy to let them play out depending on crowd response, audience reception, what mood Vince is in, etc. Plot holes and large inconsistencies are not their concern because they think the larger audience don't particularly care and want mindless entertainment for the most part. 

Here's a question for the people who share *ogorodnikov's* view on this angle: what examples can you think of in the last two - three years where the WWE have created a perfectly logical story where all bases were covered in terms of plot, characterisation, etc? I believe there's a small handful myself, although I'm not telling anyone what I think they may be just yet. Keep in mind the entertainment value of them as some of your choices are likely going to be shot down if they were largely received as sub-par (by this forum of course) by WWE standards.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Firallon said:


> fpalm *Another extremely boring AJ promo on Smackdown*. At least it wasn't as bad as the 8 hours of air time she got on RAW. Sorry, but I am bored to death of this angle.


Really? AJ's promo consisted of being cut off after one word by Cole and kissing Bryan and Punk. SO what "promo" are you talking about?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Really? AJ's promo consisted of being cut off after one word by Cole and kissing Bryan and Punk. SO what "promo" are you talking about?


promo/segment. does it really matter that he made a mistake? you know what he meant, and he's right. it was boring and nonsensical just like everything AJ does. nitpicking isn't going to make you seem smarter.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> promo/segment. does it really matter that he made a mistake? you know what he meant, and he's right. it was boring and nonsensical just like everything AJ does. nitpicking isn't going to make you seem smarter.


And your constant posting in this thread doesn't make you seem smart either, quite the oppostie in fact as another poster pointed out a few posts ago. But hey at the rate your going you won't be around here much longer anyways, so enjoy.

You know whats funny, all you do is claim how much you HATE AJ and this whole storyline but spend all your time here on WF posting about it.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> And your constant posting in this thread doesn;t make you seem smart either,


that didn't make any sense.



> You know whats funny, all you do is claim how much you HATE AJ and this whole storyline but spend all your time here on WF posting about it.


more pathetic reaching, keep it up AJ neckbeard fanboy #9999999999999999


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> that didn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> more pathetic reaching, keep it up AJ neckbeard fanboy #9999999999999999


If that didn't make sense to you then well theres just no help for you and...










Awww a person I've never met that doesn't know me called me a pathetic neckbeard b/c of who I am a fan of on a TV show :batista3

:lmao keep it up hella entertaining (Y)


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> If that didn't make sense to you then well theres just no help for you and...


you said the act of me posting in here a lot doesn't make me seem smart. so yes, it made no sense whatsoever. maybe if you said the WAY i've been posting doesn't make me seem smart you would have made some sense at the very least, but you said something completely different and much more stupid. not that there's been anything wrong with what i've said anyway, as least as opposed to the incredibly moronic responses i've gotten from you and many others. also not that anything more should be expected of hardcore AJ/Bryan fans anyway. one of the most unbearable fanbases on the planet.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> you said the act of me posting in here a lot doesn't make me seem smart. so yes, it made no sense whatsoever. maybe if you said the WAY i've been posting doesn't make me seem smart you would have made some sense at the very least, but you said something completely different and much more stupid. not that there's been anything wrong with what i've said anyway, as least as opposed to the incredibly moronic responses i've gotten from you and many others. also not that anything more should be expected of hardcore AJ/Bryan fans anyway. one of the most unbearable fanbases on the planet.


And I am the one who nitpicks and reaches?

:lmao well if all the responses on here are so moronic and idiotic, I ask again why do you still post and read the threads here? 

God I hate this wrestler, storyline, etc so much I am just going to continue to read, post, and get upset that people actually like it.

And we are the pathetic ones, right?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao well if all the responses on here are so moronic and idiotic, I ask again why do you still post and read the threads here?
> 
> God I hate this wrestler, storyline, etc so much I am just going to continue to read, post, and get upset that people actually like it.
> 
> And we are the pathetic ones, right?


you're right, i'm interrupting your neckbeard circlejerk. i just realized. please continue.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao well if all the responses on here are so moronic and idiotic, I ask again why do you still post and read the threads here?
> 
> God I hate this wrestler, storyline, etc so much I am just going to continue to read, post, and get upset that people actually like it.
> 
> And we are the pathetic ones, right?


Dude, you're way too good of a poster to get dragged down by this guy. Let him go on nitpicking and missing the forest for the trees.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> you're right, i'm interrupting your neckbeard circlejerk. i just realized. please continue.


:lol and as they say in the rants section: Gotten To.


Aww well you will be missed, but at least you can go away feeling that you "won" b/c I am just guessing here but its not a feeling you get to have to often.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lol and as they say in the rants section: Gotten To.
> 
> 
> Aww well you will be missed, but at least you can go away feeling that you "won" b/c I am just guessing here but its not a feeling you get to have to often.


Yeah I agree with Kid Kablam. You're one of my fave posters on here.. This guy is useless
To talk too. He comes back with someone either way off topic or just lashes out. Just stick to enjoying the storyline


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I agree with Kid Kablam. You're one of my fave posters on here.. This guy is useless
> To talk too. He comes back with someone either way off topic or just lashes out. *Just stick to enjoying the storyline*


Sadly, not everyone can do that.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> A lot of people, myself included, care that the WWE Championship itself is being put on the back burner for it. I like the storyline, I like AJ, I like both Bryan and Punk. But do I like the focus being taken off the WWE Championship almost completely? No, not unless the payoff is worth it to make the product more entertaining long term. That's my problem, as I said. It's nothing more than a quick fix that solves no problems and only creates new ones. Sure it's (relatively) entertaining while it lasts, at least it's by far the best thing on Raw at the moment in a veritable ocean of shitty booking and illogical descisions, but all your left with afterwards is a championship belt that's devalued even further, and once Cena gets the belt back (and he probably will at some point later this year, if not as early as Summerslam) then none of this will have done Bryan or Punk's credibility as main event players much good at all. Quick fix 'well at least it's entertaining me NOW' mentality without looking ahead to the future is part of what's killing the quality of WWE shows at the moment.


It depends on the outcome really. If, for example, Punk loses but gets AJ and so doesn't care then yeah the WWE Championship is devalued. To me it's two fellas doing everything they can to win the belt even if it includes knocking about and trying to take advantage of a lunatic. As I said they need to mention the belt more, that's all.



ToxieDogg said:


> You think? WWE have had Bryan and Punk facing off against each other for so many months now, both on free TV and at PPVs that it's fast becoming the new Cena/Orton feud, and nearly as stale. Hopefully Bryan and Punk will still be treated as main eventers after this, but considering that the WWE Championship is pretty much a mid card belt itself now, and Punk and Bryan have barely been involved in the main event of Raw, let alone a PPV since this feud began, I kinda have my doubts. AJ's benefitting out of this the most but who knows what will happen to her once the Bryan/Punk feud ends, she'll be fairly irrelevant herself unless they build her up as a threat in the Diva's division. Be interested to see how she fares if/when Kharma returns.


If it goes on after MitB then it'll become stale as all feuds do once thye reach a certain point. I can't see Punk slipping down to the mid-card and without Bryan there aren't enough heels so he'll probably stick around. Bryan has managed to get a bit more over with each feud so who knows what could happen with his next one. Cena? I'd leave it for a while really. I could actually see Punk getting involved in something with Lesnar after HHH beats him at Summerslam but that's a long shot. Either way I think this feud has helped solidify Bryan in the upper card for a while now and has also gave Punk a shot in the arm after some less than stellar angles. As for AJ, if they're serious about reinventing the Divas division then she will be the focal point and the main star. If not then she may well slip back down if she isn't associated with either Punk or Bryan. That's the problem with the Divas, they do all these things that could really help them and then once the angle is finished they're fucked because there is practically no division for them to compete in on television.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

The Arseache Kid said:


> If it goes on after MitB then it'll become stale as all feuds do once thye reach a certain point. I can't see Punk slipping down to the mid-card and without Bryan there aren't enough heels so he'll probably stick around. Bryan has managed to get a bit more over with each feud so who knows what could happen with his next one. Cena? I'd leave it for a while really. I could actually see Punk getting involved in something with Lesnar after HHH beats him at Summerslam but that's a long shot. Either way I think this feud has helped solidify Bryan in the upper card for a while now and has also gave Punk a shot in the arm after some less than stellar angles. As for AJ, if they're serious about reinventing the Divas division then she will be the focal point and the main star. If not then she may well slip back down if she isn't associated with either Punk or Bryan. That's the problem with the Divas, they do all these things that could really help them and then once the angle is finished they're fucked because there is practically no division for them to compete in on television.


I am very concerned that they'll try and stretch the feud one more month to hit Summerslam. That would be a huge, huge error in my opinion, but then again I was hoping the AJ angle would resolve at Extreme Rules, so what do I know?

I'm hoping for the Bryan/AJ power couple resolution, but again, what do I know?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

> The plan right now is to make AJ Lee one of the featured stars of the company - as a completely different but modern day version of a Sable or Miss Elizabeth.












Black girl: AJ haters
Black dude: AJ fans


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

That GIF is awesome.

I can see why they would do that. Crowds respond to her(watch her early matches, they did even back on NXT). She has the "girl next door" appeal that goes over swimmingly in virtually any situation. AND she's not your typical Kelly Kelly-esque Diva, and they are probably thinking she will bring in female viewers in some kind of Katy Perry fashion or something. 

Wait a minute...Katy Perry commercials every break and AJ in every segment...Coincidence? I think not. Derp?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Also, if you doubt that she has the "it" factor that garners attention from lovers and haters alike, look at the page count for this thread.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I mean, She's not going to be in the Punk/Cena feud obviously. They are not doing a love triangle with Cena when he just had his divorce. 

Good thing, Just have Punk go Over Bryan at MITB and move on. Punk and Cena always have fantastic matches so it will be near Punk/Bryan wrestling wise(Yeah I Fucking said it) but will have a much better story.

Fine with me, Summerslam should be pretty solid with Punk/Cena and HHH/Lesnar as the marquee matches, and Sheamus/Orton or Sheamus/Barrett at the top of the Undercard.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

She'll be the Miss Elizabeth to Bryan's savage, only she'll have way more influence on the outcomes of the matches and promos.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Let's just hope AJ doesn't meet Lex Luger.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't remember watching miss elizabeth putting macho man and hogan through a table.

botch


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

That's because she put Hogan and Savage through a table!!

BTW, she never meant for Bryan to go through, she didn't realize he was in the line of fire.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Whoever AJ sides with (if she does), I hope it actually makes sense in the end.

I don't want this to fizzle out like a lot of WWE storylines do.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> BTW, she never meant for Bryan to go through, she didn't realize he was in the line of fire.


she didn't seem too concerned when the two of them were lying int he middle of the table


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> BTW, she never meant for Bryan to go through, she didn't realize he was in the line of fire.


dead wrong.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

^ LOL


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> That's because she put Hogan and Savage through a table!!
> 
> BTW, she never meant for Bryan to go through, she didn't realize he was in the line of fire.


Please give me a youtube link for comedy reasons...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> I mean, She's not going to be in the Punk/Cena feud obviously. They are not doing a love triangle with Cena when he just had his divorce.
> 
> Good thing, Just have Punk go Over Bryan at MITB and move on. Punk and Cena always have fantastic matches so it will be near Punk/Bryan wrestling wise(Yeah I Fucking said it) but will have a much better story.
> 
> Fine with me, Summerslam should be pretty solid with Punk/Cena and HHH/Lesnar as the marquee matches, and Sheamus/Orton or Sheamus/Barrett at the top of the Undercard.


It will likely be Kane vs Orton vs Sheamus vs Del Rio four way for the title.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

So I noticed AJ just tweeted "Ive been called the kiss of death"


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's been a while since i've posted in this thread, so just as an update; I'm absolutely loving this angle. 

AJ is amazing, I have no idea who she's aligning with, and the whole thing is interesting and keeping me glued to my TV screen.

It's a perfect mix of great wrestling between Punk and Bryan and great story telling between AJ and both guys.

More please.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> So I noticed AJ just tweeted "Ive been called the kiss of death"


Lol,just like her idol huh?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> Lol,just like her idol huh?


Yeah that's exactly what came to mind for me too. Interesting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL didn't know Lita was called that. Slowly following in her footsteps. (Y)


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> not that there's been anything wrong with what i've said anyway, as least as opposed to the incredibly moronic responses i've gotten from you and many others. also not that anything more should be expected of hardcore AJ/Bryan fans anyway. one of the most unbearable fanbases on the planet.


Try answering my question. What examples can you think of in the last two - three years where the WWE have created a perfectly logical story where all bases were covered in terms of plot, characterisation, etc? Pick some interesting examples.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Very happy with the news that WWE plans to push her hard even past this current storyline and for the foreseeable future. She is the total package of a Diva in and out of the ring and takes anything the writes give her and knocks it out of the park every time. She is only 25 too and has never wanted to do anything else but be a wrestler/Diva, we could be looking at the still early stages of an absolutely epic wrestling career with AJ, maybe the most impressive ever by a woman if she can stay healthy and does not become burnt out. I can't wait to see it unfold, please don't screw it up WWE, she is a true wrestling fan achieving her dream and I love to see those wrestlers succeed more then any others.

Screw the haters, GO AJ!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Very happy with the news that WWE plans to push her hard even past this current storyline and for the foreseeable future. She is the total package of a Diva in and out of the ring and takes anything the writes give her and knocks it out of the park every time. She is only 25 too and has never wanted to do anything else but be a wrestler/Diva, we could be looking at the still early stages of an absolutely epic wrestling career with AJ, maybe the most impressive ever by a woman if she can stay healthy and does not become burnt out. I can't wait to see it unfold, please don't screw it up WWE, she is a true wrestling fan achieving her dream and I love to see those wrestlers succeed more then any others.
> 
> Screw the haters, GO AJ!!!


Haha I really love this post.. A lot. But she has a really really really long way to go till she is even considered
One of the greatest ever. I agree though she is the complete package, Super Hot, Good actress, Not bad in the ring, and pretty
Good on the mic... I am also really happy WWE plans to push her far, like you said she has worked hard and has dreamed
Of this.... She is defintely making the most of it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WPack911 said:


> Very happy with the news that WWE plans to push her hard even past this current storyline and for the foreseeable future. She is the total package of a Diva in and out of the ring and takes anything the writes give her and knocks it out of the park every time. She is only 25 too and has never wanted to do anything else but be a wrestler/Diva, we could be looking at the still early stages of an absolutely epic wrestling career with AJ, maybe the most impressive ever by a woman if she can stay healthy and does not become burnt out. I can't wait to see it unfold, please don't screw it up WWE, she is a true wrestling fan achieving her dream and I love to see those wrestlers succeed more then any others.
> 
> Screw the haters, GO AJ!!!


Nice, and everything would be SO ace if WWE equips their female roster with the divas that can GO!!! Naomi, AJ, Sofia, Shaul, Paige, keep Nattie, Beth, Layla, and Tamina.

Can't forget Eve.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL didn't know Lita was called that. Slowly following in her footsteps. (Y)


Not Lita, I think she is refering to Kitana from Mortal Kombat becuase her fatality is called Kiss of death.

Also, who are the girls in your signature?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Haha I really love this post.. A lot. But she has a really really really long way to go till she is even considered
> One of the greatest ever. I agree though she is the complete package, Super Hot, Good actress, Not bad in the ring, and pretty
> Good on the mic... I am also really happy WWE plans to push her far, like you said she has worked hard and has dreamed
> Of this.... She is defintely making the most of it.


Oh don't get me wrong, while I like her more personally then any Diva I have seen before I know she has to do a A LOT more to become a legend, lots of in ring stuff which hopefully this push will start giving her more chances to shine in. However, I can't remember a Diva making this big of a impact so fast and still being so young too, and also the person making that impact truly loving wrestling with every fiber of their being like AJ does (You ever see her NXT trivia segments? She owns those chicks with her knowledge of wrestling). 

She seems like the type that can do it all in and out of the ring and wont get bored/burnt of it quickly like so many other less deserving divas who have been pushed to the top have after a few years (most recently Kelly Kelly who could not lick AJ's boot in either desire or ability).

When is the last time we saw a female wrestler/Diva give us the same type of long 10-15 plus year career so many of the top guys have? One main problem with the Divas division that nobody ever brings up is the lack of not only overall talent, but Divas who are in it for the long haul, I see Beth, Natalyia, AJ and maybe (hopefully) Kharma that have the pure desire to maybe have legendary careers and that is it, the rest will be gone and replaced by others over the next few years.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ needs to open raw sitting in the middle of the ring and say do I have everybodys attention now? Just like Punk did last year


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, while I like her more personally then any Diva I have seen before I know she has to do a A LOT more to become a legend, lots of in ring stuff which hopefully this push will start giving her more chances to shine in. However, I can't remember a Diva making this big of a impact so fast and still being so young too, and also the person making that impact truly loving wrestling with every fiber of their being like AJ does (You ever see her NXT trivia segments? She owns those chicks with her knowledge of wrestling).
> 
> She seems like the type that can do it all in and out of the ring and wont get bored/burnt of it quickly like so many other less deserving divas who have been pushed to the top have after a few years (most recently Kelly Kelly who could not lick AJ's boot in either desire or ability).
> 
> When is the last time we saw a female wrestler/Diva give us the same type of long 10-15 plus year career so many of the top guys have? One main problem with the Divas division that nobody ever brings up is the lack of not only overall talent, but Divas who are in it for the long haul, I see Beth, Natalyia, AJ and maybe (hopefully) Kharma that have the pure desire to maybe have legendary careers and that is it, the rest will be gone and replaced by others over the next few years.


I can see Eve and Kaitlyn sticking around as-well, but yeah, the rest will be gone.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The only people that are complaining are those that know nothing about wrestling. It's true. AJ is one of the best all round divas in the company, she can wrestle and talk and act. I'd hate to see you guys' reactions in the Attitude Era when chicks like Stephanie and Trish and Lita were ending every show.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> AJ needs to open raw sitting in the middle of the ring and say do I have everybodys attention now? Just like Punk did last year


This is genius.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> AJ needs to open raw sitting in the middle of the ring and say do I have everybodys attention now? Just like Punk did last year


^^^YES! YES! YES!

This idea kicks ass, if she went out and cut an awesome promo like Punk right after maybe that would shut a few more people up too. There will always be a group of sexist haters though that will never like a woman wrestler/Diva no matter what though, but those people can screw off.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> ^^^YES! YES! YES!
> 
> This idea kicks ass, if she went out and cut an awesome promo like Punk right after maybe that would shut a few more people up too. There will always be a group of sexist haters though that will never like a woman wrestler/Diva no matter what though, but those people can screw off.


Yup that would be badass. I just keep thinking of every scenario at MITB but also hope AJ doesn't lose momentum, if WWE makes a mistake.. I can see her going with punk because on smackdown punk was upset, when she kissed Bryan and that could have been a test... But then I can see her being blind and siding with Bryan and forming a power heel couple. I just cross my fingers that with any outcome, WWe doesn't fuck her momentum up.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yup that would be badass. I just keep thinking of every scenario at MITB but also hope AJ doesn't lose momentum, if WWE makes a mistake.. I can see her going with punk because on smackdown punk was upset, when she kissed Bryan and that could have been a test... But then I can see her being blind and siding with Bryan and forming a power heel couple. I just cross my fingers that with any outcome, WWe doesn't fuck her momentum up.


Well at least according to those multiple reports over the last day or so WWE is going to try and make sure to keep her on top with this push even after this current storyline plays out. Now them trying and them succeeding and following through are two different things, but at least we know they are gonna try to keep her a top star in the company instead of just using her and dropping her back down again. I don't know how they will do it, they could try in many different ways, but hopefully whatever they do keeps her on top and helps cement her as a star.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Well at least according to those multiple reports over the last day or so WWE is going to try and make sure to keep her on top with this push even after this current storyline plays out. Now them trying and them succeeding and following through are two different things, but at least we know they are gonna try to keep her a top star in the company instead of just using her and dropping her back down again. I don't know how they will do it, they could try in many different ways, but hopefully whatever they do keeps her on top and helps cement her as a star.


Yeah as long as they have her role go further than the diva division itself, I'm sure she will do fine.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah as long as they have her role go further than the diva division itself, I'm sure she will do fine.


I still think they should put the Divas title on her when she is a bonafide cemented star because by that point she will be able to raise the division up and the belt won't bring her down. Even if she has a current CM Punk like title run and all she does is just kicks one diva after anothers ass the fans just wanting to she her wrestle and defend the title will elevate the division and give both her and the other Divas more screen time. Plus with her as a true female wrestler even with how bad the Divas division is now I am sure she wants to be the champ more then a few times in her career so I want her to accomplish that dream also.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> I still think they should put the Divas title on her when she is a bonafide cemented star because by that point she will be able to raise the division up and the belt won't bring her down. Even if she has a current CM Punk like title run and all she does is just kicks one diva after anothers ass the fans just wanting to she her wrestle and defend the title will elevate the division and give both her and the other Divas more screen time. Plus with her as a true female wrestler even with how bad the Divas division is now I am sure she wants to be the champ more then a few times in her career so I want her to accomplish that dream also.


Yeah I think it's a matter of time before she becomes champ. I could potentially see plenty of available feuds for her. But most people at expecting Kharma to come back and just dominate the diva division. Maybe play AJ as the psycho underdog who finds different ways to win. But I agree AJ is by far my fave diva since pretty much trish and lita... Definitely would like to see her be a multi time diva champ.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I think it's a matter of time before she becomes champ. I could potentially see plenty of available feuds for her. But most people at expecting Kharma to come back and just dominate the diva division. Maybe play AJ as the psycho underdog who finds different ways to win. But I agree AJ is by far my fave diva since pretty much trish and lita... Definitely would like to see her be a multi time diva champ.


Everybody thinks that AJ and Kharma can't work, but I disagree. I see AJ as someone who can out quick and outsmart Kharma, I see great match finish's like AJ sliding through Kharmas legs and doing a somewhat Cody Rhodes like climb to the top rope for a Shining Wizard and KOing Kharma for the win. She can sell Kharmas moves great to cause AJ takes great bumps and sells well during and even after the match.

That is not even getting into the way AJ could screw with Kharmas head, remember when Kharma broke down when she found out she was pregnant and had to leave? I mean think how well she did that break down, now imagine AJ doing some crazy evil thing to make break her down that way? How awesome would that be?

I think AJ and Kharma could work for both of them and elevate the Divas division overall if written and booked well. That being after Kharma comes in and dominates the other Divas and AJ is a cemented top star though.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

> According to FanPageList.com, AJ is the most influential female athlete on Twitter—based on combined number of Twitter followers, Facebook fans and Klout score.
> 
> WWE touted her ranking Friday: "DID YOU KNOW?: @WWEAJLee is ranked #1 among Female Athletes ranked by influence (@klout) http://wwe.me/c48IS via @FanPageList #AJLikesMeToo."


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Carcass said:


>


Wow, I mean I can believe it, but so quickly? Awesome! :shocked:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. But also not surprised she's involved in the main story in WWE ATM. But good for her! Glad when good news keeps on pouring in.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Wow that's awesome. But also not surprised she's involved in the main story in WWE ATM. But good for her! Glad when good news keeps on pouring in.


Yeah, but damn I mean she is 34th overall, think about it this way she is 13 spots above Serena Williams who is in the Wimbledon final this week and has been IMO the top women's athlete overall for over a decade. She is above such male Wrestlers as Randy Orton, Chris Jericho and Dolph Ziggler and athletes like Lance Armstrong, Jon Bones Jones, and Arron Rodgers just to name a few.

Oh and yes I know I just wrote a 'WWE Did You Know' segment for them, they can thank me later.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I posted this in the Kharma thread but...

Anyone who thinks a Kharma/AJ feud wouldn't work has not seen any (or very little) of either woman's ring work.

As for AJ being named one of the most influencial female athletes on twitter, Congrats to her (Y)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I posted this in the Kharma thread but...
> 
> Anyone who thinks a Kharma/AJ feud wouldn't work has not seen any (or very little) of either woman's ring work.
> 
> As for AJ being named one of the most influencial female athletes on twitter, Congrats to her (Y)


Yeah I definitely think it would work good. Both are good in ring workers. I actually see this being a feud that can really maybe help to restore the diva division.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

It's funny, but it seems that the people who are angry/upset about all this focus on AJ are the people that feel she is overshadowing the Punk/Bryan feud. But the fact of the matter is if AJ wasn't getting all this focus and attention, Bryan and Punk would've still gotten the shaft. Only difference is instead of the segments being given to AJ, these segments would've been given to John Cena or Big Show instead or we end up with a bunch of stupid recaps from earlier in the show. Case in point, the buildup to Over the Limit.


AJ has added a unpredictable and chaotic element to this feud that leaves you wondering what is going to happen next. At a time when every feud/storyline is predictable, this one can end up going anywhere.


----------



## atticusfrost (Jul 6, 2012)

I think she's aces. It's the first time since Lita I've cared for a Diva in a storyline, and she can wrestle too. Add to that she's cute as a button and you have a pretty awesome star right there.

She's easily making the DB Punk storyline better.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

gl83 said:


> It's funny, but it seems that the people who are angry/upset about all this focus on AJ are the people that feel she is overshadowing the Punk/Bryan feud. But the fact of the matter is if AJ wasn't getting all this focus and attention, Bryan and Punk would've still gotten the shaft. Only difference is instead of the segments being given to AJ, these segments would've been given to John Cena or Big Show instead or we end up with a bunch of stupid recaps from earlier in the show. Case in point, the buildup to Over the Limit.
> 
> 
> AJ has added a unpredictable and chaotic element to this feud that leaves you wondering what is going to happen next. At a time when every feud/storyline is predictable, this one can end up going anywhere.


^^^Exactly, nice post.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good for AJ on the whole twitter thing. (Y)


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I think AJ needs to start using the Octopus as her finisher. I like the shining wizard, but the Octopus looks like it would work better with her character at this point.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

hbkmickfan said:


> I think AJ needs to start using the Octopus as her finisher. I like the shining wizard, but the Octopus looks like it would work better with her character at this point.


I love them both, I do want her to bring back the Octopus though, maybe she can mix it up and use the Shining Wizard for her impact finisher when she wants a 3 count and use Octopus as her submission finisher. I know that is not the way things are done a lot of the time though so maybe turn the Shining Wizard into a signature move (Like Rock's People's Elbow is) and then use the Octopus as the finisher. I really want her to bring it back though cause no other woman does that move in WWE and it will show the AJ haters that don't care to check out her old NXT/FCW/indie stuff just how good and all around she is in the ring.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I find it funny how so many people in this forum have said before that AJ sucks in the ring and should GTFO and now that she is front and center in this storyline, OMG AJ IS SUCH A GREAT WRESTLER ~~~~


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> I love them both, I do want her to bring back the Octopus though, maybe she can mix it up and use the Shining Wizard for her impact finisher when she wants a 3 count and use Octopus as her submission finisher. I know that is not the way things are done a lot of the time though so maybe turn the Shining Wizard into a signature move (Like Rock's People's Elbow is) and then use the Octopus as the finisher. I really want her to bring it back though cause no other woman does that move in WWE and it will show the AJ haters that don't care to check out her old NXT/FCW/indie stuff just how good and all around she is in the ring.


I 100% agree. Make the shining wizard her signature. And she definitely is very talented
In the ring.


----------



## AdamLCFC (Jul 5, 2012)

AJ!<3


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

AdamLCFC said:


> AJ!<3


YES! YES! YES! to that sweet ass gif and your hilarious sig! :ex:


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like the AJ/Bryan/Punk angle is earning praise outside of wrestling circles as well:



> Are you loving this CM Punk/AJ/Daniel Bryan love triangle storyline on WWE Raw? It’s like they folded All My Children into wrestling, which for us is a huge win!
> 
> 
> 
> http://tvline.com/2012/07/06/popular-tv-shows-2012-weeds-gunman/


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

AdamLCFC said:


> AJ!<3


Dat ass!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


She was a plant?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Loader230 said:


> She was a plant?


She was trained by Jay Lethal.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Loader230 said:


> She was a plant?


No she was there with her boyfriend parents (Jay Lethal)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> No she was there with her boyfriend parents (Jay Lethal)


Ex boyfriend correct? I was almost sure there not together, didn't jay even say that on twitter?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Was gonna post this in the AJ hate thread but it got closed so i will post it here


I think Vince/management are only hyping up AJ as the new main diva as Kelly Kelly is on a break and possibly may not return to the company so Vince is having to build up a new diva for the fans to support. I dont mind AJ but she will never take the place of Kelly Kelly who was the main top diva in WWE. I do hope Kelly Kelly returns but I have a feeling she wont so its gonna be none stop AJ on our screens. Also Maria said on her after buzz show after Raw about 2 weeks ago that there only focusing on AJ as Kelly Kelly is on her way out of the company and I agree with her since shes been in the business and knows whats going on


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Was gonna post this in the AJ hate thread but it got closed so i will post it here
> 
> 
> I think Vince/management are only hyping up AJ as the new main diva as Kelly Kelly is on a break and possibly may not return to the company so Vince is having to build up a new diva for the fans to support. I dont mind AJ but she will never take the place of Kelly Kelly who was the main top diva in WWE. I do hope Kelly Kelly returns but I have a feeling she wont so its gonna be none stop AJ on our screens. Also Maria said on her after buzz show after Raw about 2 weeks ago that there only focusing on AJ as Kelly Kelly is on her way out of the company and I agree with her since shes been in the business and knows whats going on


AJ > Kelly Kelly by so much it's not even funny. Why? AJ can act, AJ can wrestle (for real not the crap that Kelly Kelly does that passes for her wrestling), AJ can cut a good promo. Kelly Kelly is the John Cena of the Divas division, good riddance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


>


That is definitely one of the better believable family plants I have seen. Punk's sister was horrible (if that was even his sis) except for the slap to Jericho.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AJ replacing Kelly Kelly would be absolutely perfect, since she can do more than look pretty and do a headscissors. But I doubt it, since we all know WWE only puts a Diva in the ring consistently if she has no business being there.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That is definitely one of the better believable family plants I have seen. Punk's sister was horrible (if that was even his sis) except for the slap to Jericho.


She was not really a plant though, she was Jay Lethal's real life girlfriend at the time. Also, he is the one that took her wrestling skills to the next level by training her, though she learned the basics in a local wrestling school.

I have no idea on his parents though they could have been fake. I love when Sanjay gets over the rail near her AJ acts scared, then later she talks crap to him loudly by telling him he sucks right to his face when he starts taunting her and Lethal's parents, that was awesome, only someone that knows or understands wrestling gives you those kind of reactions.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> AJ replacing Kelly Kelly would be absolutely perfect, since she can do more than look pretty and do a headscissors. But I doubt it, since we all know WWE only puts a Diva in the ring consistently if she has no business being there.


I would agree with you most of the time, but we are hearing some good rumors that they are very high on AJ and WWE has made some very good decisions lately that they would not of in the past. So i am holding out hope that maybe times are changing for the Diva division with AJ and Kharma leading the charge.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I like that WWE is bringing unpredictablilty into this storyline. Who knows who AJ will be with, CM Punk, Bryan, hell even Jerry Lawler (kidding of course)


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

deadman18 said:


> I like that WWE is bringing unpredictablilty into this storyline. Who knows who AJ will be with, CM Punk, Bryan, hell even Jerry Lawler (kidding of course)


Well she does look like someone King would be into, until he finds out she's actually over 18.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Well she does look like someone King would be into, until he finds out she's actually over 18.


King is that "do things first, ask questions later" kinda guy.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

djmaza said:


> Not Lita, I think she is refering to Kitana from Mortal Kombat becuase her fatality is called Kiss of death.
> 
> Also, who are the girls in your signature?


Yes Lita. It was in the promo leading up to her match against Trish Stratus at Survivor Series in 2004, kayfabe nose breaking and then main event match on RAW. 

Trish called Lita the walking kiss of death and showed a whole promo package of how she ruined Kane/Matt/Dark Angel etc and drove Jeff out of WWE...which led to Lita kissing Trish, telling her she was next and then that match.

As a Lita mark, I'm sure AJ knows this.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Was gonna post this in the AJ hate thread but it got closed so i will post it here
> 
> 
> I think Vince/management are only hyping up AJ as the new main diva as Kelly Kelly is on a break and possibly may not return to the company so Vince is having to build up a new diva for the fans to support. I dont mind AJ but she will never take the place of Kelly Kelly who was the main top diva in WWE. I do hope Kelly Kelly returns but I have a feeling she wont so its gonna be none stop AJ on our screens. Also Maria said on her after buzz show after Raw about 2 weeks ago that there only focusing on AJ as Kelly Kelly is on her way out of the company and I agree with her since shes been in the business and knows whats going on



Kelly Kelly is the Main Diva?


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

AJ is pretty good in what she does.Still not interest in her that much for her to be the main event and like in 5 segments,it's too much AJ that is no good too much of something gets out of hand and makes me feel bored and tiresome of that person.Keep it at an low of the amount of airtime she gets still fan of her's but too much airtime does my head in.Now that Del Rey has signed and Kong will return soon AJ VS Kong VS Del Rey wrestlemania 29 book this match.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd rather every other segment be AJ than have anybody else on the show.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> I'd rather every other segment be AJ than have anybody else on the show.


What about Bryan? Oh and that says a lot for wrestling fan in you when you only want to see some diva. Take off your fanboy obsessed glasses.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

As a wrestling fan, AJ is a good wrestler. I enjoy her matches more than any other diva.

Besides that, I also watch wrestling for the segments and promos, I'm not just all about the matches.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> As a wrestling fan, AJ is a good wrestler. I enjoy her matches more than any other diva.
> 
> Besides that, I also watch wrestling for the segments and promos, I'm not just all about the matches.


+1 to all of this.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I'd rather every other segment be AJ than have anybody else on the show.


That is so dumb :lol You don't want talent Like Ziggler,Del Rio,Bryan,Punk,Ambrose,Rhodes,Sandow,Christian and Jericho to be on the show instead you want an woman to be on every segment that is an joke right.Come on these AJ fans are so delusional it's untrue I want great wrestling matches and good feuds that don't involve an woman in the WWE title feud.Who made the wrestlers in the feud look like jobbers last week,look at Austin Aries VS Bobby Roode great feud for the belt and the belt mattered AJ is taking the spotlight from Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk,and any other great wrestlers out their.With the airtime she gets every single week and the attention she has taken she has to be taken out of the WWE title feud soon and thank god for that.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I said every other segment, not every segment. Plenty of times for the others.

And LOL @ Del Rio being on that list. AJ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Del Rio


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Except AJ rarely wrestles anymore. Would you rather continue to see her in this non-wrestling role in this Punk/Bryan feud, or see her in matches again?

Thank god you didn't mean every segment. It's funny I would agree on AJ > Del Rio. Del Rio's just that awful and boring.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

AA world champ said:


> That is so dumb :lol You don't want talent Like Ziggler,Del Rio,Bryan,Punk,Ambrose,Rhodes,Sandow,Christian and Jericho to be on the show instead you want an woman to be on every segment that is an joke right.Come on these AJ fans are so delusional it's untrue I want great wrestling matches and good feuds that don't involve an woman in the WWE title feud.Who made the wrestlers in the feud look like jobbers last week,look at Austin Aries VS Bobby Roode great feud for the belt and the belt mattered AJ is taking the spotlight from Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk,and any other great wrestlers out their.With the airtime she gets every single week and the attention she has taken she has to be taken out of the WWE title feud soon and thank god for that.


Go watch old WCW DVD's if all you care about is the Wrasslin', WWE/F has always been about wrestling AND storylines. The title is still greatly featured in this whole thing, but the title can't cut a promo, wrestle a match or act. AJ does not take away anything she only adds to the overall feud between CM Punk and Bryan. How boring would it be if every feud was just "I want the title, no I want the title"? Why not have even more on the line? 

Also, the way you say "I want great wrestling matches and good feuds that don't involve an woman in the WWE title feud" sounds sexist and is a slap in the face to Miss Elizabeth, Lita, Vickie and all the other women who have done a great job in WHC and WWE championship title feud storylines in the past that helped them get over.

AJ is doing a fantastic job in her role in this storyline and if you can't see that you are blind, sexist, or a just a flat out hater.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Except AJ rarely wrestles anymore. Would you rather continue to see her in this non-wrestling role in this Punk/Bryan feud, or see her in matches again?
> 
> Thank god you didn't mean every segment. It's funny I would agree on AJ > Del Rio. Del Rio's just that awful and boring.


This feud is upping her stock in the company when they do have her start wrestling more (which lately with the Layla match, Summer Beach battle royal and mixed tag match they actually have) she will be so over that even if whomever she wrestles sucks people will still tune in to watch her it's a big WIN for everybody, her, WWE, Divas division and fans who get to to see a quality female wrestler do her thing instead of models pretend to wrestle.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

She is third best female wrestler in the company now.The top 3 are
1.Kharma 
2.Sara Del Rey
3.AJ 
Wrestlemania 29 book this match this match has to happen.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Go watch old WCW DVD's if all you care about is the Wrasslin', WWE/F has always been about wrestling AND storylines. The title is still greatly featured in this whole thing, but the title can't cut a promo, wrestle a match or act. AJ does not take away anything she only adds to the overall feud between CM Punk and Bryan. How boring would it be if every feud was just "I want the title, no I want the title"? Why not have even more on the line?
> 
> Also, the way you say "I want great wrestling matches and good feuds that don't involve an woman in the WWE title feud" sounds sexist and is a slap in the face to Miss Elizabeth, Lita, Vickie and all the other women who have done a great job in WHC and WWE championship title feud storylines in the past that helped them get over.
> 
> AJ is doing a fantastic job in her role in this storyline and if you can't see that you are blind, sexist, or a just a flat out hater.


This and what redeemer said! Haters gunna hate. It really doesn't bother me. I enjoy the storyline, so there hate has no effect on me


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

AA world champ said:


> She is third best female wrestler in the company now.The top 3 are
> 1.Kharma
> 2.Sara Del Rey
> 3.AJ
> Wrestlemania 29 book this match this match has to happen.


You are correct, but AJ's style is way different from the other two though and she is much younger, also AJ has the sex appeal advantage by far.

I would highly welcome this match at Mania though, but we have to see how long they keep Del Rey in FCW.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> This feud is upping her stock in the company when they do have her start wrestling more (which lately with the Layla match, Summer Beach battle royal and mixed tag match they actually have) she will be so over that even if whomever she wrestles sucks people will still tune in to watch her it's a big WIN for everybody, her, WWE, Divas division and fans who get to to see a quality female wrestler do her thing instead of models pretend to wrestle.


I know that. I was just asking him which he role he preferred her in. This feud has certainly helped established her, so that when she returns to division she'll be a recognizable and popular talent in there and people might actually care for the division some more. I think WWE should just give her the Divas Title anyway, considering she's the only diva to get any TV time anymore.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I agree AJ should be the diva champ and I'm pretty sure she will very soon. Layla is not over at all, no other diva really is.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> I know that. I was just asking him which he role he preferred her in. This feud has certainly helped established her, so that when she returns to division she'll be a recognizable and popular talent in there and people might actually care for the division some more. I think WWE should just give her the Divas Title anyway, considering she's the only diva to get any TV time anymore.


She should definitely win the title, she could have a solid feud with Layla I think. Then bring in Kharma and have her feud with her, then bring in Del Rey and have them all feud going into WM29.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AA world champ said:


> She is third best female wrestler in the company now.The top 3 are
> 1.Kharma
> 2.Sara Del Rey
> 3.AJ
> Wrestlemania 29 book this match this match has to happen.


Make it fifth. Beth and Nattie are still employed.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Make it fifth. Beth and Nattie are still employed.


Imo she is better than Beth and Nattie so in my list she is number 3.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Make it fifth. Beth and Nattie are still employed.


I like AJ's style more (and it is much harder to do also) and Beth has been done to death (pardon the pun). AJ has a crowd pleasing, high energy Lucha libre type style that no other women in WWE has and it is just extremely interesting to see a woman do IMO.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I agree AJ should be the diva champ and I'm pretty sure she will very soon. Layla is not over at all, no other diva really is.


I also agree. She definitely deserves a shot and I think she will soon too.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank God this shit is Almost over. Punk/Cena, Mysterio/Bryan and AJ Back to 3 minute matches in the divas division while I take a shit.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Thank God this shit is Almost over. Punk/Cena, Mysterio/Bryan and AJ Back to 3 minute matches in the divas division while I take a shit.


You better get used to seeing AJ on TV a lot cause regardless of how this storyline ends she is sticking around on Raw and Smackdown. WWE is obviously looking to push the Divas division back to a higher prominence with AJ's push, Khrama coming back and Del Rey's signing and AJ is gonna be a huge part of that and most likely other storylines coming up also.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Thank God this shit is Almost over. Punk/Cena, Mysterio/Bryan and AJ Back to 3 minute matches in the divas division while I take a shit.


Thank God for your input. So funny and original!


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Thank God for your input. So funny and original!


because AJ fans are the height of originality.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I agree AJ should be the diva champ and I'm pretty sure she will very soon. Layla is not over at all, no other diva really is.


except AJ has come out to dead silence multiple times. if Kharma comes back it would be a fucking travesty that AJ is ever Diva's champion.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

AJ gets huge pops for an Diva,I have not seen me or the fans care about an Diva since the goat Mickie James was being psycho in WWE.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I said every other segment, not every segment. Plenty of times for the others.
> 
> And LOL @ Del Rio being on that list. AJ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Del Rio





> The Paul Heyman interview and first part of Sheamus and AJ Lee vs. Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler lost 383,000 viewers. The match itself plus Heath Slater vs. Doink the Clown gained 234,000 viewers - a weak number for the 10pm timeslot.
> 
> ---
> 
> The big surprise of the show was Alberto Del Rio's beatdown on Sin Cara, which gained 584,000 viewers - a 14% growth among teenage boys and 23% among Men 18-49.


not surprising that The Redeemer made a dubious statement without thinking an iota about what you were saying, but yeah, you don't know what you're talking about. 

hopefully this ends at MITB like everyone besides you wants it to, because if you think Punk/Bryan/AJ can't draw and are stuck on the midcard now, just fucking wait if they drag this absolute trash out longer and longer. it will almost be as boring as Bryan's title reign. by the way, while AJ bores everyone to tears with her horrible backstage segments and has to kiss multiple men to remain interesting to anyone who isn't a neckbeard on the IWC, the plan for Del Rio is for him to win the title sometime this year. 

nice try, though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I know that. I was just asking him which he role he preferred her in. This feud has certainly helped established her, so that when she returns to division she'll be a recognizable and popular talent in there and people might actually care for the division some more. I think WWE should just give her the Divas Title anyway, considering she's the only diva to get any TV time anymore.


Agreed. Maybe the success of this storyline will kick Creative in the ass to realize a real non-wrestling storyline can push wrestlers further than their current "I want the title" feuds and random matches.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I agree AJ should be the diva champ and I'm pretty sure she will very soon. Layla is not over at all, no other diva really is.





WPack911 said:


> She should definitely win the title, she could have a solid feud with Layla I think. Then bring in Kharma and have her feud with her, then bring in Del Rey and have them all feud going into WM29.


When I said they should give AJ the title because she's the only diva who gets TV, it's sad really. It's like WWE don't care for any diva except her. I'm not a AJ fan, but if AJ having the title is the only way for the title to get more noticed and more people to care about the division, then they might as well put it on her. Layla's had a pretty awful reign anyway.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Did you really just show ratings to me after I said AJ is better than Del Rio? Ha! I don't care about ratings. That just proves that a mystery opponent, that some probably thought was Mysterio, grabs peoples attention, while a pointless mixed tag match does not.

And Nostalgia, I want her in both roles. I obviously want her and D-Bry to become a power couple and both hold the gold. She can be champ and be involved with Bryan's feuds at the same time.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I don't care about ratings.


of course not. you like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> You better get used to seeing AJ on TV a lot cause regardless of how this storyline ends she is sticking around on Raw and Smackdown. WWE is obviously looking to push the Divas division back to a higher prominence with AJ's push, Khrama coming back and Del Rey's signing and AJ is gonna be a huge part of that and most likely other storylines coming up also.


Yeah, They Really Put the TAG Division back to prominence like reported right? Face it, She may win the diva's title, but how much does that mean? She's not going to be put into the Punk/Cena Feud. 

Punk/Cena should be great, and Mysterio/Bryan will be good to, and AJ will offer her fans 3 minutes, while she offers other people a shit break.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Yeah, They Really Put the TAG Division back to prominence like reported right? Face it, She may win the diva's title, but how much does that mean? She's not going to be put into the Punk/Cena Feud.
> 
> Punk/Cena should be great, and Mysterio/Bryan will be good to, and AJ will offer her fans 3 minutes, while she offers other people a shit break.


Tag division at least exists. They're really pushing it, but it's not going to happen overnight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> And Nostalgia, I want her in both roles. I obviously want her and D-Bry to become a power couple and both hold the gold. She can be champ and be involved with Bryan's feuds at the same time.


As long as stay out of the WWE Championship feud, they can stay together for ever as far as I'm concerned. The AJ element was something refreshing at first, but it's too much now. Typical WWE always overexposing something. We are at the point now where they're placing more value on a diva than the WWE Title, which is a problem. Any REAL wrestling fan should agree with me on that. The Title's already de-valued from Cena main-eventing over it, now a diva gets more exposure than it. I hope to god this feud ends at MITB.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ being out of the ring is her worst enemy atm, luckily she's getting some matches with Layla. I think she's do live events as well, not sure. If anything, I hope for a Layla/Eve/AJ program soon. But Kharma will soon arrive. :argh:


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Tag division at least exists. They're really pushing it, but it's not going to happen overnight.


There were talks of making it Prominent in September. 10 Months isn't overnight.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> except* AJ has come out to dead silence multiple times*. if Kharma comes back it would be a fucking travesty that AJ is ever Diva's champion.


You sir, need to listen to her entrance carefully tonight.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ogorodnikov said:


> of course not. you like Daniel Bryan.


Am I supposed to base my favorites on who grabs ratings?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ haters may be the funniest people I have witnessed on this forum.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

Her character just doesn't make any sense to me. Why wasn't she so crazy 6 months ago all of a sudden she becomes crazy


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> There were talks of making it Prominent in September. 10 Months isn't overnight.


They really don't have the talent in the division to push it that far. That, and a lot has changed in 10 months.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HEELBellaArmy said:


> Her character just doesn't make any sense to me. Why wasn't she so crazy 6 months ago all of a sudden she becomes crazy


Being Dumped by her "first love" (D Bryan) made her crazy


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HEELBellaArmy said:


> Her character just doesn't make any sense to me. Why wasn't she so crazy 6 months ago all of a sudden she becomes crazy


Because Bryan kicked her to the curb and no one else wanted anything to do with her. She lost her identity (Bryan). 

Plus, she's a woman.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Because Bryan kicked her to the curb and no one else wanted anything to do with her. She lost her identity (Bryan).
> 
> Plus, she's a woman.


Good point. She's a woman.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> They really don't have the talent in the division to push it that far. That, and a lot has changed in 10 months.


I mean you can always develop tag teams. Plus they have the Usos, Hawkins and Reks, Tyson Kidd and Gabriel, PTP and a bunch of people doing nothing that can be put in tag teams. It's honestly not that difficult.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

People who hate her are jealous AJ rules.Right now actively she is the best female wrestler in general,then when Del Rey and Kharma come on the scene she will be the third best in the company.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm really interested in seeing how she tops putting Punk and Bryan through a table. I know some people think that made Punk and Bryan look weak, but that's utter nonsense. The table segment was one of the best closings to Raw I have seen in a long while.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> I'm really interested in seeing how she tops putting Punk and Bryan through a table. I know some people think that made Punk and Bryan look weak, but that's utter nonsense. The table segment was one of the best closings to Raw I have seen in a long while.


I agree it really showed how her character is truly crazy but also at the same time
Understand what shes doing. I loved the ending. But watch out aj haters are gunna pour in now.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> I'm really interested in seeing how she tops putting Punk and Bryan through a table. I know some people think that made Punk and Bryan look weak, but that's utter nonsense. The table segment was one of the best closings to Raw I have seen in a long while.


Kissing Eve. (Y)


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Kissing Eve. (Y)


Lol, I need to spread some more rep!


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

The best thing about her is we don't know what she will do.That is the beauty of it all that is the beauty of AJ and how she is playing this character,just imagine if she went Heel she would rev it up to Mickie James level of craziness then.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Kissing Eve. (Y)


I can dig it. Perhaps she'll kidnap Punk's sister...though that could get a bit to "Ashley in a Box" for its own good.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

hbkmickfan said:


> I can dig it. Perhaps she'll kidnap Punks sister...though that could get a bit to "Ashley in a Box" for its own good.


Then she kicks Punk sister in the head,Punk gets knocked by Bryan she grabs Punk's hair and says to him "do you love me now Cm Punk huh" She then kisses while he is knocked out cold.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> You sir, need to listen to her entrance carefully tonight.


what does that have to do with what i said? the guy said not many people care about Layla so i pointed out how AJ has come out to dead silence multiple times, and pointed out later how she lost viewers. 

try to keep up. i know it's hard. don't feel too bad about AJ, Punk and Bryan boring everyone to sleep is a big part of that too, which i know makes a lot of people in this thread upset.



The Redeemer said:


> Am I supposed to base my favorites on who grabs ratings?


obviously not, i never even came close to suggesting that. but it's just funny how much of a imbecile and hypocrite you constantly prove yourself to be. you say AJ >>>>>>>>>>>>> Del Rio which is clearly a stupid thing to say and you have nothing to back it up with. so i gave you ONE example as to why it's not true. ADR is considered one of the best workers in the WWE, and we have yet to see AJ wrestle a good match in WWE. ADR brought in 584k viewers while AJ's match and segment did poorly. ADR has been a champion, and he's going to continue to get pushed (and is rumored to win the belt sometime this year) while most are assuming the AJ storyline ends at MITB.

i know you never planned on having an explanation for your stupid post, but in what world is "AJ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Del Rio" objectively? not to mention it's just a stupid fucking comparison in the first place. what the initial post said was fine, he'd rather see other wrestlers + ADR take up time than AJ, and then you say AJ is better than ADR. uh, ok...

aren't you the same guy who said AJ didn't mean to put Bryan through the table? dude, you're clearly a delusional person. does it cause you physical pain that you want her to be with Bryan so bad and now there's a chance it might not happen?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

HEELBellaArmy said:


> Her character just doesn't make any sense to me. Why wasn't she so crazy 6 months ago all of a sudden she becomes crazy


It's called character development. Maybe being pissed around by Bryan got the better of her.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ogorodnikov said:


> what does that have to do with what i said? the guy said not many people care about Layla so i pointed out how AJ has come out to dead silence multiple times, and pointed out later how she lost viewers.
> 
> try to keep up. i know it's hard. don't feel too bad about AJ, Punk and Bryan boring everyone to sleep is a big part of that too, which i know makes a lot of people in this thread upset.
> 
> ...


She's better in the fact that she doesn't put me to sleep like Del Rio does.

And you completely ignored my post where I stated Del Rio most likely only gained viewers because he was against a mystery opponent at a time where Mysterio is due back, in a heavily Mexican area. Lots of people thought he could return then. And AJ was involved in a mixed tag match where the winning team was obvious and had no consequence as to who won.

Those ratings did not reflect AJ and De Rio as much as their circumstances.

And I still believe that AJ did not mean to put Bryan through the table, but we won't find out for sure until Sunday, not to mention that is all storyline and has no merit in this topic.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> what does that have to do with what i said? the guy said not many people care about Layla so i pointed out how AJ has come out to dead silence multiple times, and pointed out later how she lost viewers.
> 
> try to keep up. i know it's hard. don't feel too bad about AJ, Punk and Bryan boring everyone to sleep is a big part of that too, which i know makes a lot of people in this thread upset.
> 
> ...


:lmao
LOL you are still here. There are many AJ fans (including me) who don't post in this thread so much like you and you post here for days trying to prove something.
If a AJ fan would post so much in this thread people would think that he needs help, so imagine what people think of somebody like you who posts for days in a thread about somebody that you are not even fan of.
Trying to prove something for a day or two or post that AJ or this storyline sucks once or twice is alright, but wasting days to prove something proves only that you have not better things to do and people should feel sorry for you.
But keep posting, people are interested to hear the same old shit from you


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I fapped to AJ last night. Just an FYI


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

If no one can realize the character development AJ has gone through then you're blind. She went from being that nerd who was with Bryan, than to be used and abused by Bryan, dumped by him as well, blaming her for all his troubles. And she became crazy from it all, and truly unpredictable. And she's not taking anything away from the title, Infact I think she is adding more excitement to it. Punk and Bryan are two great workers, they will put on a great match regardless. But having an unpredictable crazy chick as the ref adds even more excitement to the match.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> She's better in the fact that she doesn't put me to sleep like Del Rio does.


so AJ is objectively better than ADR overall because ADR puts you to sleep and AJ doesn't? sweet logic. 



> And you completelt ignored my post where I stated Del Rio most likely only gained viewers becausr he was against a mystery opponent at a time where Mysterio is due back, in a heavily Mexican area. Lots of people thought he could return then. And AJ was involved in acmixed tag match where the winning team was obvious and had no consequence as to who won.


so wait, you're brushing off *584,000* viewers tuning in because they were expecting Mysterio, then you mention that it was in a "heavily Mexican area." so the staggering amount of people that joined in to watch were almost all for Mysterio, right? of course you won't see the blatantly ignorant contradiction in what you said. i feel stupid for having to clarify to you how popular ADR is there. and again, even if you think he's boring, he's still getting a bigger push, while most people think this AJ storyline will end at MITB. just goes back to why ADR is clearly a bigger priority than AJ in the near future.

so we went from you not caring about ratings, to caring about ratings, to not caring about ratings, to you trying to justify why AJ got such shit ratings. clearly you care to some degree huh?

stop trying to justify why AJ lost viewers. how long have Punk and Bryan been on the midcard? how long have they not been drawing? AJ was interesting for a while, but if it goes past MITB, more and more people won't give a shit.



> And I still believe that AJ did not mean to put Bryan through the table, but we won't find out for sure until Sunday,


no, we already found out. you are absolutely deluded if you can't see what was meant to happen.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Foz said:


> I fapped to AJ last night. Just an FYI


And this is the only reason she's popular cause of fat neckbeards that jerk off to her.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

DualShock said:


> :lmao
> LOL you are still here. There are many AJ fans (including me) who don't post in this thread so much like you and you post here for days trying to prove something.
> If a AJ fan would post so much in this thread people would think that he needs help, so imagine what people think of somebody like you who posts for days in a thread about somebody that you are not even fan of.
> Trying to prove something for a day or two or post that AJ or this storyline sucks once or twice is alright, but wasting days to prove something proves only that you have not better things to do and people should feel sorry for you.
> But keep posting, people are interested to hear the same old shit from you


You're not joking, lol.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You're not joking, lol.


what's the topic called? The AJ Appreciation/_*Get the Broad off my TV Discussion Thread *_

why does it matter if someone posts here and responds to the posts about how great this storyline if they don't think it is? it's not a circlejerk only thread, as much as you want it to be.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ogorodnikov said:


> so AJ is objectively better than ADR overall because ADR puts you to sleep and AJ doesn't? sweet logic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a wrestling fan on a message board, in what reality do I have to be objective?

And Mysterio returning is most likely to happen in a Mexican populated area was my point, not that mexicans would tune in, most of his fans are NOT mexican because there are more non-mexicans that watch than do.

And if I can't justify why AJ lost, why should you be able to justify your point? You just see 2 very different people in 2 very different segments, don't take their circumstances into account, and say Del Rio is better because more people viewed it? Sweet logic.

And that storyline is still going on, so no questions have been answered, just you trying to find any holes in my post. You're sad.

And not caring about ratings doesn't mean I'm wrong, it just means I like people whether they draw or not and I don't read the ratings, I can still make points about it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

More proof that this storyline with AJ is working: Just look at the irrational emotion she's invoking from our _friend_ here. This is Bash at the Beach '96 type of heel heat. Awesome.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hopefully this is the last week I'll have to put up with this. I don't hate AJ but I can't WAIT for Punk move on from these two and onto Cena already.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope by this time next week, she actually gets HEAT instead of her normal roof-bursting cheers.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I still like AJ and it's not because I'm attracted to her. I just find her current story fun. That's what wrestling is supposed to be all about, right? Having fun while watching. Plus, I mean, I'm not going to complain about Punk & Dragon getting more TV time.

If that makes me in the minority then so be it, but I'm not watching WWE RAW for Academy Award winning acting.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I'm a wrestling fan on a message board, in what reality do I have to be objective?


translated: i said something stupid and have nothing to back it up. but we already knew that. 



> And Mysterio returning is most likely to happen in a Mexican populated area was my point, not that mexicans would tune in, most of his fans are NOT mexican because there are more non-mexicans that watch than do.


what's your point? now i'm going to take a page out of your book and bring up how you ignored my point about how ADR was a big reason for a lot of the viewers that came in. does it really matter if it was Mysterio or Sin Cara coming out? ADR still got a reaction and a good amount of people to watch. 

again, this all comes back to you saying AJ is better than ADR. even if we're pretending that the viewers gained were "mostly" Mysterio anticipation, i still gave you a list of other reasons why he's one of WWE's top priorities. you've now acknowledged you are incapable of being objective. so there's no point in arguing this anymore, it's safe to say ADR is clearly more important and "better" than AJ, which everyone already knew. 



> And if I can't justify why AJ lost, why should you be able to justify your point?


dude... what? :lmao

the reason i'm "allowed to justify my point" is because my argument has been consistent this entire time. i bring up ratings and how they're relatively important and stick to it. meanwhile, you say AJ > ADR, ignore ratings, then try to justify why AJ got bad ratings. which means you care about ratings enough to argue about them. big fucking difference.



> You just see 2 very different people in 2 very different segments, don't take their circumstances into account, and say Del Rio is better because more people viewed it? Sweet logic.


i've given you numerous reasons why ADR is better than AJ and a bigger priority. sweet reading.



> And that storyline is still going on, so no questions have been answered, just you trying to find any holes in my post. You're sad.


there is no one on this planet in the right state of mind that thinks AJ *did not know* Daniel Bryan was near the table. did she not fucking look right at him as he was asking her not to jump? :lmao

if for some unknown, incredibly bizarre reason you turn out to be right, then WWE just fucked up terribly.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

RiZE said:


> Hopefully this is the last week I'll have to put up with this. I don't hate AJ but I can't WAIT for Punk move on from these two and onto Cena already.


Agree. The story needs to climax for everyone's good. Hopefully Bryan/AJ go back together and Punk can feud with Cena properly without interruptions.



Walk-In said:


> I still like AJ and it's not because I'm attracted to her. I just find her current story fun. That's what wrestling is supposed to be all about, right? Having fun while watching. Plus, I mean, I'm not going to complain about Punk & Dragon getting more TV time.
> 
> If that makes me in the minority then so be it, but I'm not watching WWE RAW for Academy Award winning acting.


Yeah, unfortunately too many see AJ's presence as overshadowing the title, but she's the only thing really bringing any spotlight to it. Without her involvement you have less TV time, less build and a completely predictable match (Punk wins). Hell, how long has it been since the WWE was involved in the ending of RAW? It was last week, thanks to the storyline. They're right though, it was so much better when just Cena was overshadowing the belt and Punk was involved in early hour feuds... so fickle.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> More proof that this storyline with AJ is working: Just look at the irrational emotion she's invoking from our _friend_ here. This is Bash at the Beach '96 type of heel heat. Awesome.


good to know you dropped the whole "lol wow look how much he's posting even though he dislikes this storyline" thing straight away. pretty fucking retarded of you to bring that up. you click this topic more than i do and still didn't know what it was called.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> good to know you dropped the whole "lol wow look how much he's posting even though he dislikes this storyline" thing straight away. pretty fucking retarded of you to bring that up. you click this topic more than i do and still didn't know what it was called.


I think I have pretty good idea why, but I will ask anyway is there particular reason you quoted me in your sig?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

AA world champ said:


> Then she kicks Punk sister in the head,Punk gets knocked by Bryan she grabs Punk's hair and says to him "do you love me now Cm Punk huh" She then kisses while he is knocked out cold.


Yes.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AA world champ said:


> Then she kicks Punk sister in the head,Punk gets knocked by Bryan she grabs Punk's hair and says to him "do you love me now Cm Punk huh" She then kisses while he is knocked out cold.


:kg1

I'd mark out. Repped.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The IWC on this forum are pretty damn creepy the way they openly talk about how sexually attracted they are to AJ. fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Domenico said:


> The IWC on this forum are pretty damn creepy the way they openly talk about how sexually attracted they are to AJ. fpalm


It's a big reason why the women are portrayed the way that they are in professional wrestling.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Domenico said:


> The IWC on this forum are pretty damn creepy the way they openly talk about how sexually attracted they are to AJ. fpalm


Welcome to the internet!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> The IWC on this forum are pretty damn creepy the way they openly talk about how sexually attracted they are to AJ. fpalm


I don't have a problem with people talking about being attracted to someone. It's just odd your attracted to someone that looks like they are 12.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

SteenIsGod said:


> I don't have a problem with people talking about being attracted to someone. It's just odd your attracted to someone that looks like they are 12.


If you think AJ looks like she's twelve, I doubt you've ever actually seen a twelve year old.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> I don't have a problem with people talking about being attracted to someone. It's just odd your attracted to someone that looks like they are 12.


Where do you live where 12-year-olds look like fully developed women? If you want to take a shot at someone at least say something that is true.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Where do you live where 12-year-olds look like fully developed women? If you want to take a shot at someone at least say something that is true.


It's called a last ditch effort.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

hbkmickfan said:


> If you think AJ looks like she's twelve, I doubt you've ever actually seen a twelve year old.


:lmao

Someone actually did point out that she looks the same as she did when she was 12...

She's...youthful looking...I don't think it's any coincidence that some posters feel she looks young.

That doesn't mean that everyone else who doesn't are pedophiles.

Or does it????

:bron

No really, it doesn't.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

so much for that "roof-busting crowd reaction." huh? and seriously? AJ proposing? :lmao :lmao :lmao

this is embarrassing. *EMBARRASSING.*


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Terrible live promo, saved by Punk and Bryan to at least not being the worst segment of the year


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

MethHardy said:


> And this is the only reason she's popular cause of fat neckbeards that jerk off to her.


I'm a fat neckbeard now, eh?

I didn't say anything bad about you, bro. ;___; y u hurt my feelings


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Liked it. Puts Punk in a spot where he really has no option but to get on her bad side. I foresee a Bryan win this Sunday, assuming the mixed tag doesn't give us another twist.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

She's actually the worst. I'd take generic Cena angle #465 over this any day.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL

Pure comedy gold. I'm still laughing at Bryan and Punk's reactions during the entire thing.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

The AJ/Punk/Bryan stuff is without doubt the worst thing I've ever had the misfortune of being subjected to in the 16 years that I've watched Raw. It's pure torment. All three of these talentless hacks should be in ROH in front of 400 people, not the focal point of a worldwide TV show in front of many millions of people.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*What a terrible segment*

I'm making this thread because some people fail to understand. 

Tonight's AJ/Punk/Bryan segment was terrible and probably, in my opinion, the worst of 2012 so far. AJ said maybe 5 words a minute. Then she asked Punk to marry her. Then Bryan asked AJ to marry him. It was forced and embarrassing. This is not a deep storyline. This is not compelling at all. 

(sarcasm) Oh wow! AJ is deciding who she likes more. Punk or Bryan? Wow! What a compelling story that has never been done in wrestling, Hollywood or television at all. (end sarcasm)

And to all of you bringing up John Cena, this has NOTHING to do with Cena. I don't even like Cena and I'm tired of his crap as well. So quit being stupid and bringing him up every time someone criticizes a segment that involves AJ.

I know this thread will be moved or deleted but I had to post it so some people can, hopefully, get it.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

This will no doubt be moved into another thread but before it is I would like to say that I completely agree with you on this. (Y)


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I agree..They're gonna ruin poor CM Punk..


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm happy that AJ's getting her time to shine, but as a huge fan of all of the WWE divas, it sucks how AJ and Eve are the only divas who get significant material to work with. I know most of you don't care about the divas but it's not fair how diva matches last 2 minutes or less. So, I'm torn.


In terms of looks, AJ doesn't look like a 12 year old. She can pass for 16. I'm pretty similar to her in that regard.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I agree. I have no idea what some people even see in this storyline or AJ.


----------



## danielbryanyes (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

JUST SAY NO CHANTS EPIC


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

It's what we call a "no buys" segment.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

It's not supposed to be deep, it's supposed to make you guess what'll happen at MITB and if it wasn't clear after tonight it's supposed to be more amusing than it is serious.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

Frankly that whole promo for me was so bad that it actually became good. I'd be lying if I said I didnt get a few lulz out of it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I'm just glad it finally ends in 7 days. Easily the worst program in a while, and it's a damn shame because it includes Punk and Bryan. AJ is awful, as is this storyline. It's badly hurting Punk's character, and that's all I really give a damn about. Thankfully it ends in seven days and Punk moves on to work with somebody relevant.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

It's dumb as hell. She talks to both of them for 5 minutes backstage and wants to marrry them? Wtf.
Maybe if they added depth to the storyline like show them hanging out in real life it would make sense.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



vanboxmeer said:


> It's what we call a "no buys" segment.





Akasha said:


> I agree. I have no idea what some people even see in this storyline or AJ.





DoubleAwesome said:


> I agree..They're gonna ruin poor CM Punk..





AttitudeOutlaw said:


> This will no doubt be moved into another thread but before it is I would like to say that I completely agree with you on this. (Y)





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm just glad it finally ends in 7 days. Easily the worst program in a while, and it's a damn shame because it includes Punk and Bryan. AJ is awful, as is this storyline. It's badly hurting Punk's character, and that's all I really give a damn about. Thankfully it ends in seven days and Punk moves on to work with somebody relevant.





MethHardy said:


> It's dumb as hell. She talks to both of them for 5 minutes backstage and wants to marrry them? Wtf.
> Maybe if they added depth to the storyline like show them hanging out in real life it would make sense.


Some faith in humanity has been restored. 

Glad to see other people see the stupidity of this "storyline."


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

Who's head of creative? oh right Stephanie McMahon Helmsley unk2


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Notmarkingforanyon said:


> Who's head of creative? oh right Stephanie McMahon Helmsley unk2


If this keeps up, she needs to be replaced.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Frankly that whole promo for me was so bad that it actually became good. I'd be lying if I said I didnt get a few lulz out of it.


This was going to be my exact post. That promo was on par with John Morrison/R-Truth from England. CM Punk facial expressions barely saved the segment.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I believe you 100%. Like I said in the RAW thread. This is the first time in 15 years that I'm not watching RAW. Until now I watched it out of habit, but this boring AJ/Punk/Bryan shit is unbearable. 200 matches in a month when they're all the same, same crap, we had it with Kofi and Ziggler last year, although Kofi/Ziggler was a better series IMO. But 200 segments when half of them in one show? that's too much even for me. Not only the horrendous acting from AJ and Punk, but this embarrassing, unrealistic "YES" act.

I will check if Jericho/Show/Cena/Kane did something interesting and will watch it on YouTube. That's the only way I'm watching RAW today. I doubt that even the Lesnar/HHH/Heyman feud can make me watch an entire RAW again. This product is at an all-time low and this pathetic TV with Punk/Bryan/AJ is the reason for it. I remember WWE were MOCKING things like David Flair wedding on Nitro because his acting was brutal, but now that the standards have fallen to unbelievable levels, this is 100 times worse and David Flair looks like George Clooney. 

The Camel's back is officially broken for me.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I thought it was a fun segment.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Minka said:


> I'm happy that AJ's getting her time to shine, but as a huge fan of all of the WWE divas, it sucks how AJ and Eve are the only divas who get significant material to work with. I know most of you don't care about the divas but it's not fair how diva matches last 2 minutes or less. So, I'm torn.
> 
> 
> In terms of looks, AJ doesn't look like a 12 year old. She can pass for 16. I'm pretty similar to her in that regard.


To be fair, it's not like the division would be used any more than it is now if AJ/Eve didn't get airtime.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



TehJerichoFan said:


> I thought it was a fun segment.


No way. Pro wrestling is serious business, bro. :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

It has gotten out of control now. To be fair, it started off really well and put AJ over when she said she knew what she was doing. But the proposal crap ruined it for me. And now the focus is solely on AJ rather than the WWE Championship, with the only real benefits being a new star is created in AJ and the WWE Title now main events.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Bob the Jobber said:


> No way. Pro wrestling is serious business, bro. :lol


It doesn't have to be serious all the time or fun all the time. It just has to be good.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I liked it, its different. I hate the Santino stuff and most crap like this but I actually enjoyed it, im loving the AJ storyline and the more Punk vs Bryan the better.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



SporadicAttack said:


> It doesn't have to be serious all the time or fun all the time. It just has to be good.


"Good" is subjective.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

The defenders obviously don't realize that comedy doesn't sell a single anything. Your MAIN EVENT program for this PPV is a clown show. Nobody can take any aspect of the angle seriously, and it would be fine if it was a midcard comedy sideshow that happens for 5 minutes that people can digest and forget about, but this is the top angle. This would be like putting Hornswoggle as the main event attraction, and defending it. It's only because the defendants like the participants is why they immediately go to conjure up excuses and reasons why it's "good."


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What a terrible segment*










Segment was fine, definitely not the worst ever like some people are claiming


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



-Skullbone- said:


> "Good" is subjective.


True. But a proposal? That was just retarded.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Bob the Jobber said:


> No way. Pro wrestling is serious business, bro. :lol


so that means every segment gets a free pass if it's horrifyingly bad? because it's just pro wrestling? what the fuck does your post even mean?

what if some people like their segments to not be totally nonsensical and TNA level bad? you're obviously an illogical AJ fan that won't be convinced of anything no matter how fucking dumb this storyline keeps proving to be, but try not to be a total fool and see things from the other side. that promo was complete garbage. no depth to the storyline. just too much unbearable stupidity to mention.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

They're shitting on Punk and watering him down. This isn't helping his character AT ALL, what is the point?

If there's no progression with the wrestlers, then what the fuck?! Honestly, is AJ over enough to be the opening and closing of two straight Raw's?! (Opening and closing last week, opening this week). 

Look, AJ is cute, nice to look at, but this isn't Hogan and Macho vying for Miss Elizabeth. This isn't a fraction as important as the original Mega Powers struggle with Liz, leading to Macho's wedding on TV. 

That was compelling, that was innovative, it was original, it featured the two most popular superstars at the time. That was worth paying for..

This?! Who the fuck is seriously considering this to be enough of a factor to PAY $50 for a PPV to watch the match??? Who really thought that AJ was this important, and beyond it all, why are Lawler and Cole forcefully putting it over like two sap sucking wussies? Call it for what it is Lawler! A fucking joke! That whispering in your ear piece is doing you NO justice!

Ok, done venting.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

I can't believe the RAW one year ago exactly, we had that Punk/McMahon contract negotiation. And now, it's this. Unbelievable.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



vanboxmeer said:


> The defenders obviously don't realize that comedy doesn't sell a single anything. Your MAIN EVENT program for this PPV is a clown show. Nobody can take any aspect of the angle seriously, and it would be fine if it was a midcard comedy sideshow that happens for 5 minutes that people can digest and forget about, but this is the top angle. This would be like putting Hornswoggle as the main event attraction, and defending it. It's only because the defendants like the participants is why they immediately go to conjure up excuses and reasons why it's "good."


Except it's nothing like Hornswoggle being in the main event. Exaggerating much?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

This AJ shit is almost over, finally. Punk/Cena should be miles ahead of this garbage. Let Bryan win the midcard title and feud with Rey.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



-Skullbone- said:


> "Good" is subjective.


Bingo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I can't believe the RAW one year ago exactly, we had that Punk/McMahon contract negotiation. And now, it's this. Unbelievable.


You know i just had the same discussion with the people i am watching Raw with.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> This AJ shit is almost over, finally. Punk/Cena should be miles ahead of this garbage. Let Bryan win the midcard title and feud with Rey.


imagine if it doesn't end at MITB, especially after that opening promo :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



A-C-P said:


> You know i just had the same discussion with the people i am watching Raw with.


Throw a bone to the IWC/smarks and then take their hero, bend him to your will. Go back to business as usual. 

Welcome to the land of Vince.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

AJ was poor in the promo but Punks face was quality and Bryan shouting that his ring was in the back was fucking funny. Decent promo that could have been better


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> imagine if it doesn't end at MITB, especially after that opening promo :lmao


Na it will be, Punk/Cena is a guarantee and they aren't doing a love triangle when Cena just had a divorce. Bryan isn't winning so AJ isn't going to go with him.

Good, everything will be good after MITB.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ogorodnikov said:


> imagine if it doesn't end at MITB, especially after that opening promo :lmao


I would legit stop watching, if this stupid shit continues after MITB. I'll watch RAW 1000, and that's it, until it is over.

But luckily, this is ending at MITB.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*



-Skullbone- said:


> "Good" is subjective.


ok, most people didn't like it unless they were entertained by how shit it was. is that better? did your nitpicking absolve that segment of all the stupidity?


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

It was entertaining, Damn everything doesn't have to be perfect, It's not like the Attitude Era, didn't have stuff on this level, Wrestling fans just need to sit back and enjoy. I wonder if people bust blood vessels sometimes over wrestling.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

for me its not just about the opening segment, so far from this raw has been horrible, the oping segment was bad, the wwe champ and the number 1 contender being playing second fiddle to aj is messed up, then we had Swagger getting squashed by Sheamus what a waste of time that was, Tensai and Dolph Ziggler vs. Tyson Kidd and Christian this could have been a good match but it was like 3 minutes long, Brodus Clay vs. Drew McIntyre Mclntyre shouldn't be jobbing like that, he's far to good, John Cena and Kane vs. Big Show and Chris Jericho the only match that got any time and it ends in a dq, theres been no point in anything they have done tonight


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: What a terrible segment*

AJ needs to talk faster, like seriously she's reminding me of old Robot Orton.

This segment got real soap opera-ish real quick, I forgot they were supposed to be fighting for a title.

They still are....right?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

As I figured. It was moved. But I think I got my point across.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I still enjoyed the opening segment, it stands out from this shitty episode of raw.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I still enjoyed the opening segment, it stands out from this shitty episode of raw.


The only thing that kept me from turning off RAW is the main event. What an awful RAW outside of the opening.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The only thing that kept me from turning off RAW is the main event. What an awful RAW outside of the opening.


Same for me. This has been one awful episode of raw.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> You sir, need to listen to her entrance carefully tonight.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

sorry, i just had to dig up your shit post. dead silence for AJ's entrance twice.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

SporadicAttack said:


> True. But a proposal? That was just retarded.


This stuff is a staple of the main pro wrestling organisations. It fits in fine with this story's or angle's context (whether enough people enjoyed it is another issue).



vanboxmeer said:


> The defenders obviously don't realize that comedy doesn't sell a single anything. Your MAIN EVENT program for this PPV is a clown show. Nobody can take any aspect of the angle seriously, and it would be fine if it was a midcard comedy sideshow that happens for 5 minutes that people can digest and forget about, but this is the top angle. This would be like putting Hornswoggle as the main event attraction, and defending it. It's only because the defendants like the participants is why they immediately go to conjure up excuses and reasons why it's "good."


It's common sense that people will see this zany angle in a different light to a Hornswoggle comedy segment. The thing that will give your assertion weight is if the general audience isn't being receptive to it. Since I don't keep up with (or know next to nothing about) ratings would someone be so kind as to shed a little insight into the AJ-Punk-Bryan segment numbers? 



> so that means every segment gets a free pass if it's horrifyingly bad? because it's just pro wrestling? what the fuck does your post even mean?





ogorodnikov said:


> ok, most people didn't like it unless they were entertained by how shit it was. is that better? did your *nitpicking* absolve that segment of all the stupidity?


My god. 

By the way, you still haven't answered my question from before.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Shes awful.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

THIS IS THE STUPIDEST SHIT I'VE EVER SEEN.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

They should make this AJ's new theme. 






Bring back the old Victoria theme.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> THIS IS THE STUPIDEST SHIT I'VE EVER SEEN.


i think the storyline actually got better for me today personally. it's past the whole "boring" phase, and now it's so bad it's entertaining and extremely funny.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> They should make this AJ's new theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That theme song is awesome


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cutesy wutesy, cry, evil smile, yes.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Tonight's RAW pretty much proved that they were just stringing this angle along and it was supposed to end at No Way Out (hence the PPV cover). So they just keep pushing the "unpredictable" angle for another week for the big blow-off. 

Bryan and Punk really saved the opening segment tonight. AJ really doesn't have a lot to work with since she can't let on either way so it's up to Bryan and Punk's reaction to keep it going. I thought the segment was funny.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

I like all three talents in the ring, but the awkward opening segment did none of them any favors. Just hope WWE can give us a satisfying ending and reunite AJ with Bryan, but I have a suspicion they might have other plans in mind. Punk will move on to bigger things, but I just hope the other two don't get left with nothing to do after MITB passes.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*/AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

Everybody talks about how they find AJ sexually attractive with threads like "I want AJ to sit on my face" and outside of that they pretty much always ask "Who is that girl in your sig or avatar?" Are some people so desperate on this forum? Jesus christ people, i may get alot of hate for this but you need to get on this forum less and actually start pursuing women instead of this creepy bullshit. :bryan


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I want this storyline to end as soon as possible. It's been dragged out longer than it should have.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd still tap AJ. I would do naughty things to her that would send me in prison for 50 years.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: This is getting creepy, IWC.*

I think it's fine if people find her attractive (they're entitled to their opinion), but some go a little too far by saying what they'd like to do to her.

If you think someone wanting AJ to sit on their face is bad, just go on YouTube and read the comments section of any video with Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought their segments were awesome and hilarious. This storyline is the best part of RAW and Zackdown every week!

Come home AJ!


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Tonight's RAW pretty much proved that they were just stringing this angle along and it was supposed to end at No Way Out (hence the PPV cover). So they just keep pushing the "unpredictable" angle for another week for the big blow-off.
> 
> Bryan and Punk really saved the opening segment tonight. AJ really doesn't have a lot to work with since she can't let on either way so it's up to Bryan and Punk's reaction to keep it going. I thought the segment was funny.


I don't think that's proof as you put it. They've always got their finger on the button, but there weren't any apparent signs where they were looking to end it immediately after NWO. They leave most of the key turns of storylines until PPV's, which is probably why people always bemoan how nothing of key event occurs during their weekly shows (which I don't always agree with, although the writing overall should be stronger).


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: This is getting creepy, IWC.*



PricelessDamnation said:


> I think it's fine if people find her attractive (they're entitled to their opinion), but some go a little too far by saying what they'd like to do to her.


That is basically what i am aiming at. The comments regarding AJ are getting a little to far and creepy.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: This is getting creepy, IWC.*



PricelessDamnation said:


> I think it's fine if people find her attractive (they're entitled to their opinion), but some go a little too far by saying what they'd like to do to her.


I'd like to eat her shit. It'd be an improvement on having Vince McMahon shit all over my face every Monday night.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

What do you expect? I don't see how it's creepy. You see someone that you find attractive anywhere and you wanna know who they are. It's not like their asking for her address or asking for a full WWE schedule so they can track her down. I'm a girl and if I saw a guy that I find attractive on the internet, I'd want to know who they are. Everyone does it. Doesn't mean that your some pathetic loser who can't get any in real life.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

I dunno if i told u this but I want AJ to sit on my face..


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

Welcome to the internet, you must be new here


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: This is getting creepy, IWC.*



Domenico said:


> That is basically what i am aiming at. The comments regarding AJ are getting a little to far and creepy.


Ok, that I understand. Comments about what you'd do to her does sound desperate. But comments about who she is/how hot or sexy you find her is completely normal to me.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



Akasha said:


> What do you expect? I don't see how it's creepy. You see someone that you find attractive anywhere and you wanna know who they are. It's not like their asking for her address or asking for a full WWE schedule so they can track her down. I'm a girl and if I saw a guy that I find attractive on the internet, I'd want to know who they are. Everyone does it. Doesn't mean that your some pathetic loser who can't get any in real life.


So that justifies people around here openly talking about what they want to do to her and making threads about how they want "AJ to sit on their face"?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Tonight's RAW pretty much proved that they were just stringing this angle along and it was supposed to end at No Way Out (hence the PPV cover). So they just keep pushing the "unpredictable" angle for another week for the big blow-off.
> 
> Bryan and Punk really saved the opening segment tonight. AJ really doesn't have a lot to work with since she can't let on either way so it's up to Bryan and Punk's reaction to keep it going. I thought the segment was funny.


I see it differently. I think Vince wasn't paying any attention to this angle before and once he saw how over it was, he latched on to it and now it's become...this. I've still enjoyed the shit out of this though and now I just hope it gets a good ending this Sunday. And I seriously wonder now. They may do some off the wall nonsense this Sunday just because they feel like they have to crank this up to eleven, and it's not necessary. it was perfect the way it was, it was subtle. Now it's in your face and overbearing TRYING to be subtle.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



Domenico said:


> So that justifies people around here openly talking about what they want to do to her and making threads about how they want "AJ to sit on their face"?


Read what I posted above. I have no problem with someone saying that she's hot or asking who she is but once you have to go all into detail about what you'd do to her, then yes you sound a little desperate. But I've come across worse than someone wanting her to sit on their face.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

Lol this thread. I have no problem with this at all. I really thought they title A.J to sit on their face was funny. OP loosen up bud.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Foz said:


> I'd still tap AJ. I would do naughty things to her that would send me in prison for 50 years.


Get a grip, man. Less on the forum, more outside.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I really enjoyed this storyline tonight. I swear some of you people need to relax and learn how to enjoy stuff. This is the WWE, not Citizen Kane. The opening segment was hilarious (Bryan was gold), AJ and Punk did a fine job as well. 

Hopefully Smackdown gives us some sort of hint as to who she'll choose at MITB.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I still love the storyline as well. Just hoping it doesn't bomb at MItB


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



Akasha said:


> Read what I posted above. I have no problem with someone saying that she's hot or asking who she is but once you have to go all into detail about what you'd do to her, then yes you sound a little desperate. But I've come across worse than someone wanting her to sit on their face.





> I'd still tap AJ. I would do naughty things to her that would send me in prison for 50 years.


Copied this from the AJ thread, posted a mere few minutes ago. Here's my point.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



Domenico said:


> Copied this from the AJ thread, posted a mere few minutes ago. Here's my point.


Why do you care?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

This storyline rivals Katie Vick as the worse championship storyline of all time.

It's funny but only in a sci fi horror flick type funny kind of way.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



NathWFC said:


> Why do you care?


/thread


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



NathWFC said:


> Why do you care?


I don't, but the comments of people on this forum are getting more and more disturbing and creepy, and i don't like it when i am around here and i see a dirty comment about AJ in each thread. Basically, less forum, more outside is what i advise those people.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I still love the storyline as well. Just hoping it doesn't bomb at MItB


This thing is gonna end awesome at MitB, I don't know how it will end (Which is Awesome btw), but it's gonna pay off and be a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> This thing is gonna end awesome at MitB, I don't know how it will end (Which is Awesome btw), but it's gonna pay off and be a whole lot of fun.


I hope youre right and I believe you are. Im hooked on this storyline. I thought RAW was beyond awful tonight but I couldn't tune out, because i knew I had this storyline to look forward too.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

As-long as Bryan wins at MITB, and AJ is finally out of the feud, i will be happy.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A.J was beyond brilliant tonight. The fact that she got Daniel B on his knees, asking her to marry him was epic. At the end of this love story, I can see a few things happening.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I hope youre right and I believe you are. Im hooked on this storyline. I thought RAW was beyond awful tonight but I couldn't tune out, because i knew I had this storyline to look forward too.


Oh Raw tonight would of been one of the worse ever besides this storyline, it was so crazy epic though it was worth sitting through for the pay off at the end. This storyline is gold, but whoever booked the rest of that show should be shot.

However some people would say it's always that bad, that is BS, I have seen a lot of solid to great Raw's lately this one was an exception overall.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A bit crazy tonight tbh.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

Alright im the one that did that "sit on my face" Thread just now and threadstarter i just wanted to explain something..








































i want not only want that but i would pay her to Fart as Hard as she possibly could, now im sorry sir but u need accept that what im saying is right..

infact...i want you to type: "i agree with everything u said alliance"...

go ahead please..


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> A.J was beyond brilliant tonight. The fact that she got Daniel B on his knees, asking her to marry him was epic. At the end of this love story, I can see a few things happening.


Yeah that was pretty awesome for sure. Also, she played being nervous about proposing so well I thought it was real nerves getting to her before she got around to the proposal and then I got it.

Nobody knows WTF is gonna happen at MitB and that is so awesome for once too.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> Oh Raw tonight would of been one of the worse ever besides this storyline, it was so crazy epic though it was worth sitting through for the pay off at the end. This storyline is gold, but who every booked the rest of that show should be shot.
> 
> However some people would say it's always that bad, that is BS I have seen a lot of solid to great Raw's lately this one was an exception overall.


and you were legitimately curious as to why i quoted something you said about AJ and put it in my signature?

fucking embarrassing post.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> This storyline rivals Katie Vick as the worse championship storyline of all time.
> 
> It's funny but only in a sci fi horror flick type funny kind of way.


Are you referring to that entire storyline or moreso that infamous segment centralising around necrophillia? Even if that particular subject is ripe for parody nowadays in pop culture, I don't see how this is as far down the doldrums of taste like Kane-Triple H. This is just camp action that has remained fairly consistent and tangible throughout (which is why it has been meet with praise by a lot of people).


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Domenico said:


> As-long as Bryan wins at MITB, and AJ is finally out of the feud, i will be happy.


Lol what? If Bryan wins, that means it's because AJ is with him and she'll be in the rest of his feuds.

It'll be better once she finally chooses a side, though. I want her helping Bryan win matches rather than wondering who she'll help.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> and you were legitimately curious as to why i quoted something you said about AJ and put it in my signature?
> 
> fucking embarrassing post.


Lol most of you're post's must be embarrassing since you already have a red rep. Keep trolling these boards.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Yeah that was pretty awesome for sure. Also, she played being nervous about proposing so well I thought it was real nerves getting to her before she got around to the proposal and then I got it.
> 
> Nobody knows WTF is gonna happen at MitB and that is so awesome for once too.


I didn't expect a proposal, it was like out of nowhere which was brilliant. She played being nervous well as you said, however I feel she stole the show tonight. The fact that she said that by the end of the night she would be standing with the my future husband got me even more interested. She also made Punk drop his mic at the beginning. At the end of Raw man oh man.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

It's the internet. It's kinda what we do.


----------



## Call_Me (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



Domenico said:


> Everybody talks about how they find AJ sexually attractive with threads like "I want AJ to sit on my face" and outside of that they pretty much always ask "Who is that girl in your sig or avatar?" Are some people so desperate on this forum? Jesus christ people, i may get alot of hate for this but you need to get on this forum less and actually start pursuing women instead of this creepy bullshit. :bryan


Pretty much. I have been with girls way more attractive than her.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought she struggled at the beginning promo but her acting at the end of the show was spectacular. I'm glad they ended the show the way they did because that got a little awkward.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

There's nothing wrong with people sharing how sexy or hot she is (which I agree with.) But I understand some of these wierd comments about wanting to eat her shit and have her sit on their faces. It's the idiotic teenagers or people who don't know how to grow up and sit behind their keyboard to act cool and funny. What'd you expect..


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> and you were legitimately curious as to why i quoted something you said about AJ and put it in my signature?
> 
> fucking embarrassing post.


Dude, you can keep that shit there cause haters like you are gonna hate regardless. I am a fan of AJ/Bryan/Punk all and I love this storyline they have going. Look at my sig, does it look like I am trying to hide it? Hell no, I am proud of it, so keep that quote there cause I am proud I said it and the more people that see it the better.

I am from Miami and am a Miami HEAT fan, you know how much hate we get around the country? The amount of hate AJ and this storyline gets is a drop in the pond next to that, Heat fans like me take haters hate eat it and shit out championship gold and we like it that way.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The shippers of AJ/Punk on youtube are hilarious, they're freaking out because their ship is sinking, but I don't get how they don't realize that AJ/Bryan really love each other and Punk is just a pawn for AJ to get Bryan to reveal his true feelings that came out tonight?? Lol.

It's obvious she just slapped Bryan to keep us guessing and that she will reveal all of this by helping him win this Sunday!

Come home AJ!


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*

OP it's simple... when you've been on as many boards as I've been on you learn that some people have no filter on their thoughts. So what you do is you put a filter on your own thoughts, and do your very best to pretend that you never ever read whatever idiotic comment just killed two of your brain cells. You're already a little stupider just for having read it. Avoid dwelling on it and at least you wont kill extra cells.

I realize it's really hard sometimes... but you're always better off pretending nothing happened than wasting energy complaining about it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Eve will turn face and feud with AJ after her heel turn this Sunday!

Come home AJ!


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> I thought she struggled at the beginning promo but her acting at the end of the show was spectacular. I'm glad they ended the show the way they did because that got a little awkward.


I thought she was really struggling too, till I saw the proposal and I realized she was struggling on purpose cause it was hard to do. It would have been unrealistic if she just came out all confident and proposed all casual. The end was good though still leaving everything up in the air.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> The shippers of AJ/Punk on youtube are hilarious, they're freaking out because their ship is sinking, but I don't get how they don't realize that AJ/Bryan really love each other and Punk is just a pawn for AJ to get Bryan to reveal his true feelings that came out tonight?? Lol.
> 
> It's obvious she just slapped Bryan to keep us guessing and that she will reveal all of this by helping him win this Sunday!
> 
> Come home AJ!


I am much less sure then you, but still hope you are right. They are making it seem she might go that way though cause she has pretty much completely shot Bryan down, while bending over backward (mmm lol)for Punk. My law of WWE twists says this bodes well for Bryan.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd prefer Bryan to win, but that means AJ will still be in the title picture. Punk BETTER Retain.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> I am much less sure then you, but still hope you are right. They are making it seem she might go that way though cause she has pretty much completely shot Bryan down, while bending over backward (mmm lol)for Punk. My law of WWE twists says this bodes well for Bryan.


We all want AJ to side with Bryan, I hope she does. But Im getting more an more worried that she will screw punk, than screw Bryan in the same night, then MITB winner(prob Cena) will cash and win, AJ skips off joyfully. But there are many possible outcomes to the match on sunday, which is what makes this feud awesome.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

We all know she can't stay away from the true GOAT, DBry.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Once you go bryan, there's no point in tryin! Ah yeeaaaahhh


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> We all want AJ to side with Bryan, I hope she does. But Im getting more an more worried that she will screw punk, than screw Bryan in the same night, then MITB winner(prob Cena) will cash and win, AJ skips off joyfully. But there are many possible outcomes to the match on sunday, which is what makes this feud awesome.


Yeah the fact that this is indeed MitB makes me very fearful of a cash in on Bryan too, whatever happens I will come out of MitB a fan of AJ, Punk and Bryan though... oh and I will still hate Cena.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is still the goat and the god, so even if he loses, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Yeah the fact that this is indeed MitB makes me very fearful of a cash in on Bryan too, whatever happens I will come out of MitB a fan of AJ, Punk and Bryan though... oh and I will still hate Cena.


100% agree. Im not gunna just stop rooting and cheering for them if this feud takes a bad turn. Still gunna support!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



alliance said:


> Alright im the one that did that "sit on my face" Thread just now and threadstarter i just wanted to explain something..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make a very.....compelling argument. 

But really if Domenico(or whatever his/her name is) is really offended by this, here's something he/she can do : Take that person's name, go to the user cp or whatever, and put that person on his/her ignore list. That way since he/she can't read the post, he/she can't be offended. Simple? (Y)


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



glenwo2 said:


> You make a very.....compelling argument.
> 
> But really if Domenico(or whatever his/her name is) is really offended by this, here's something he/she can do : Take that person's name, go to the user cp or whatever, and put that person on his/her ignore list. That way since he/she can't read the post, he/she can't be offended. Simple? (Y)


I am not offended by it. But it just shows how desperate some forum users around here are, and it's already sickening that even AJ overshadows the WWE title belt, but the worst thing is that all people do is talk about AJ, she has literally taken all the focus and put it onto herself, and seeing comments like "I would do things to AJ that would get me 50 years in prison." "I would want AJ to sit on my face" is honestly getting annoying, you don't have to openly express how attracted you are to her, keep it to yourself, please.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



glenwo2 said:


> You make a very.....compelling argument.
> 
> But really if Domenico(or whatever his/her name is) is really offended by this, here's something he/she can do : Take that person's name, go to the user cp or whatever, and put that person on his/her ignore list. That way since he/she can't read the post, he/she can't be offended. Simple? (Y)


Good point this is the reason for ignore lists.

I personally would like some more AJ pics in this thread BTW.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

> What I learned from tonight was that a lot of fans are desperate. The admiration fans here have for AJ is getting retarded. Fans are so desperate they think a storyline with a 90lb woman acting "crazy" and being the main focus of the WWE Championship match is something "amazing"
> 
> It's truly sad. And the worst part is, is that I like AJ. But it's become too much. When she's in 3-4 segments and is overshadowing the WWE Title, that's taking it too far.
> 
> And before any nutcases chime in, I know John Cena overshadows everything and I'm annoyed by his shit too.


Quoted this from a thread just now, this about sums up most of the sticky boglodites around here. Including the creepy comments that tend to go to far.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Quoted this from a thread just now, this about sums up most of the sticky boglodites around here. Including the creepy comments that tend to go to far.


One she is 107lbs (WWE likes to make her sound lighter for some reason).

Two I don't see things in terms of "OMG the title is being overshadowed, fuck you WWE" the championship is the overall motivation of Punk and Bryan and without it this storyline does not work because without it AJ holds no power at the climax at MitB so in essence the entire story hinges on the title. Aj is also a prize, but this storyline does not work without the title.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> One she is 107lbs (WWE likes to make her sound lighter for some reason).
> 
> Two I don't see thing in terms of "OMG the title is being overshadowed, fuck you WWE" the championship is the overall motivation and without this storyline does not work because without it AJ holds no power at the climax at MitB so in essence the entire story hinges on the title. Aj is also a prize, but this storyline does not work without the title.


With proper booking, this feud would have had worked just fine without AJ. But then they decided to add Kane into the mix and fuck with his character even more, and that's exactly the reason why he hasn't been WWE champion since 1998. Now everybody talks about how AJ makes this feud so amazing when all she does is skip around the ring and that's apparently a "miracle to behold". And everybody seems to be sexually attracted to AJ to the point where the comments get incredibly cringeworthy and scary. And i wouldn't care, but i literally see these comments in every Punk/DB/AJ thread and that's why i voice my frustration that some people are really desperate. I want Bryan to win the WWE title, but if him losing means Bryan is finally out of this AJ fuckery (unless AJ and Bryan get a proper power couple booking) and actually get's a proper feud with Mysterio/Jericho then i am all for it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



Domenico said:


> I am not offended by it. But it just shows how desperate some forum users around here are, and it's already sickening that even AJ overshadows the WWE title belt, but the worst thing is that all people do is talk about AJ, she has literally taken all the focus and put it onto herself, and seeing comments like "I would do things to AJ that would get me 50 years in prison." "I would want AJ to sit on my face" is honestly getting annoying, you don't have to openly express how attracted you are to her, keep it to yourself, please.


There are posts like that all the time even for divas diff from AJ. 2010 around the time I joined, peeps were making comments like that for Layla. lol


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Jeezum crow. How confident would a few of you guys be with saying that sort of stuff in your workplace, circle of mates, etc?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

-Skullbone- said:


> Jeezum crow. How confident would a few of you guys be with saying that sort of stuff in your workplace, circle of mates, etc?


Like mentioned above, i normally wouldn't care if people joked around a little, but if i see this bullshit in every thread related to AJ then it screams desperation all over it. I literally want to tell everyone who keeps pulling that shit "Get a grip, and get an actual girl in your life." Oh, and not to mention the dozens of "Who is that girl in your sig/avatar" kinds of people.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Agreed. Ugh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

-Skullbone- said:


> Jeezum crow. How confident would a few of you guys be with saying that sort of stuff in your workplace, circle of mates, etc?


I guess that's why it's said on the net.



Domenico said:


> Like mentioned above, i normally wouldn't care if people joked around a little, but if i see this bullshit in every thread related to AJ then it screams desperation all over it. I literally want to tell everyone who keeps pulling that shit "Get a grip, and get an actual girl in your life." Oh, and not to mention the dozens of "Who is that girl in your sig/avatar" kinds of people.


I can see how you would be annoyed, but if it's not AJ, then it would be another diva. lol PM's and reps should be used more, but what can you do?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can see how you would be annoyed, but if it's not AJ, then it would be another diva. lol PM's and reps should be used more, but what can you do?


Speaking of you, you are a prime example. Every desperate tommy on this forum always asks you who "that girl is in your sig/avatar" so you know what i am talking about.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The fact of the matter is they are killing off Daniel Bryan's push and and giving his chant to AJ, and neutered and emasculated CM Punk. 3 months of this just to create a "crazy, independent woman" that will wrestle in 3 minute matches against Eve and Beth Pheonix every week to ever decreasing heat of the audience once they realize, it's still the same ol' toilet break. A quarter of the year the WWE title feud and 3 top guys had to sell week in week out to get ONE diva over. Absolutely brilliant allocation of resources there, Steph. This is a more forced push than Sheamus.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Domenico said:


> Speaking of you, you are a prime example. Every desperate tommy on this forum always asks you who "that girl is in your sig/avatar" so you know what i am talking about.


LOL that's why I said what I said. And don't think the mods aren't doing work because they are.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what in the fucking fuck happening? RAW is just unbearable these days.

didn't people complain when HHH.. the same HHH who's awesome in the ring and had countless great matches interfered during the hot Punk/Cena feud.

now a 18yr old slut is the star of a feud between two great wrestlers, and you're all masturbating because she's a whore.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kimi Raikkonen said:


> what in the fucking fuck happening? RAW is just unbearable these days.
> 
> didn't people complain when HHH.. the same HHH who's awesome in the ring and had countless great matches interfered during the hot Punk/Cena feud.
> 
> now a 18yr old slut is the star of a feud between two great wrestlers, and you're all masturbating because she's a whore.


This post could be more civillized, but it's the truth, quite sadly. It's pretty ironic that the only two diva's that get TV time is a mentally unstable girl who is playing a slut lately, and Eve who does the same. Vince is really giving the female audience some good examples. :troll


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: /AJ/ This is getting creepy, IWC.*



glenwo2 said:


> You make a very.....compelling argument.
> 
> But really if Domenico(or whatever his/her name is) is really offended by this, here's something he/she can do : Take that person's name, go to the user cp or whatever, and put that person on his/her ignore list. That way since he/she can't read the post, he/she can't be offended. Simple? (Y)


absolutely..


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

This is the worst storyline in recent memory. None of it makes any sense, I see no motivation for Punk to like AJ, no motivation for AJ to like Bryan, no reason for Kane's short involvement, no reason for any of AJ's actions. Being crazy is not a motivation to do something. Being crazy might make you have crazy motivations, but you still have motivations, being crazy in and of itself is not a motivation, and as far as I can tell she simply has no motivation for any of her actions besides getting revenge on Bryan, but the whole thing has been so badly organized that even that seems questionable, because she interferes with Punk too, so it's confusing as fuck and after it's been dragged out for three months I have really lost all interest in the "big reveal," if indeed they even do intend to reveal why she's been doing these things.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

You people complain about everything. This is one of the most compelling storylines WWE had come up in years. Best characters, best wrestlers in the bussiness and writing at its finest. It has everyone at the edge of their seat wondering what's next...

What do you want??? Rock-Cena 2.0, with Brock added to the mix. Ugghh...


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Kane wins MITB
AJ fucks over Punk
Bryan new WWE Champ
Kane comes in and cashes in MITB
AJ still there, so still ref
AJ fucks over Bryan
Kane new WWE Champ
Kane and AJ celebratory kiss
They go to the back and fuck

Calling it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Foz said:


> Kane wins MITB
> AJ fucks over Punk
> Bryan new WWE Champ
> Kane comes in and cashes in MITB
> ...


I will give you 35 000 credits if Dean Ambrose doesn't debut @ MITB. Credits don't mean much at all these days, but I am willing to wager.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll agree, the AJ dickriding is fucking annoying. I cringed at ALL of RAW, it had nothing redeeming. I love Punk, Bryan and AJ by themselves. Hell, I even love AJ and Bryan together, and Punk and Bryan together and Punk, Bryan and AJ together. But what the fuck is this storyline? Bryan wants to marry her? Punk likes her but doesn't want to marry her? She's slapping the guy who's done nothing? I hate this storyline. I liked it inititally, but No Way Out was the end. Fuck anything since.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Domenico, you're going to have to either deal with this 'cause it's never going away no matter how much you wish it so or you're going to have to go away instead. 

That's why I suggested the Ignore list so you can easily filter out those who say those things because let's face it : They WILL say those things because they can.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

All that's missing is some date rape and a drive-in wedding chapel, and you guys have your Attitude Era back!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> The fact of the matter is they are killing off Daniel Bryan's push and and giving his chant to AJ, and neutered and emasculated CM Punk. 3 months of this just to create a "crazy, independent woman" that will wrestle in 3 minute matches against Eve and Beth Pheonix every week to ever decreasing heat of the audience once they realize, it's still the same ol' toilet break. A quarter of the year the WWE title feud and 3 top guys had to sell week in week out to get ONE diva over. Absolutely brilliant allocation of resources there, Steph. This is a more forced push than Sheamus.


But she's hot! Amiright?

Seriously, they never booked the WWE Title around Lita, Trish or Sable. They participated in the show in other ways, and when Lita was involved with Edge she was there to enhance the wrestler, not overtake the title or the feud between the two WRESTLERS involved. Oh, and they were already OVER not trying to get over!

I can't believe that this thing has actually gotten worse. Talk about ruining a good thing. WWE should make a movie about THAT.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Crowking said:


> But she's hot! Amiright?
> 
> Seriously, they never booked the WWE Title around Lita, Trish or Sable. They participated in the show in other ways, and when Lita was involved with Edge she was there to enhance the wrestler, not overtake the title or the feud between the two WRESTLERS involved. Oh, and they were already OVER not trying to get over!
> 
> I can't believe that this thing has actually gotten worse. Talk about ruining a good thing. WWE should make a movie about THAT.


Then again, when was the last time the WWE title was in this position?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Domenico, you're going to have to either deal with this 'cause it's never going away no matter how much you wish it so or you're going to have to go away instead.
> 
> That's why I suggested the Ignore list so you can easily filter out those who say those things because let's face it : They WILL say those things because they can.


It has gotten to the point where there are far to many people to ignore, since everybody seems to find it interesting to talk about her.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

What does text AJ have to say about all of this?

.! ^_^ !. 

YES


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

The whole AJ thing has sort of ruined the story of Bryan/Punk plus its ruined AJ in a way. Their matches are brillant it doesn't hurt the in ring work but unless AJ screws both guys over or helps Bryan win the title and become a heel couple what was the point in having a Diva in a WWE title feud.She will either continue on stalking another wrestler maybe Cena or maybe like EVE just fade into the background after a big push been the funny crazy heel diva.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Domenico said:


> It has gotten to the point where there are far to many people to ignore, since everybody seems to find it interesting to talk about her.


Aside from the terrifyingly vivid...images that our perverted forum friends conjure up, I don't get the mindset where one says "this has gone far enough" with a character or entertainer. Isn't that the point of fandom? Mind you, I personally don't like the most overzealous fans or haters but that's their prerogative as fans.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

-Skullbone- said:


> Then again, when was the last time the WWE title was in this position?


and for good fucking reason...this is awful.

I think it would've gotten shit on even if Trish and Lita were doing this.

I think the writers have gone full blown retard.

You never go full on retard.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

-Skullbone- said:


> Aside from the terrifyingly vivid...images that our perverted forum friends conjure up, I don't get the mindset where one says "this has gone far enough" with a character or entertainer. Isn't that the point of fandom? Mind you, I personally don't like the most overzealous fans or haters but that's their prerogative as fans.


Like i said earlier, i honestly can't care less if people tell what they want to do to AJ, it's their call what the fuck they want to write. But it's getting to far when i see that shit in every thread to the point where there are far to many people to bother to put on my ignore list, and the reason people think AJ is so amazing doesn't make sense anyway.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Crowking said:


> and for good fucking reason...this is awful.
> 
> I think it would've gotten shit on even if Trish and Lita were doing this.
> 
> ...


But it's been in this position for a while now. Spanning back to before Mania I believe. In fact, I think this is being featured more as a central program than the Jericho, Punk feud was. And yeah, I also think the mighty Lita and Trish co-op would get panned for their involvement. Then again, most of the criticism lies with the booking and overall nature of this angle as opposed to the performers. Some of the responses around here gives me the impression that people have forgotten that this stuff is apart of mainstream professional wrestling's fulcrum. As *TankofRate* alluded to, a fuckload of the AE revolved around stories of similar trashy nature. 

I just got through the proposal (haven't seen the match yet). Don't see it as anything worse than any other love stories these high-up companies produce. In fact, I've said earlier on in this thread that the way they navigated through all this has been surprisingly coherent. Pretty good performances all round, crowd involvement, fits into the context of all characters (except perhaps Punk, although that's a story for another time). Not terrible in my eyes, although a fair bit of stuff that should've been addressed and corrected a month ago.



> Like i said earlier, i honestly can't care less if people tell what they want to do to AJ, it's their call what the fuck they want to write. But it's getting to far when i see that shit in every thread to the point where there are far to many people to bother to put on my ignore list, and the reason people think AJ is so amazing doesn't make sense anyway.


Then just scroll through 'em. And how would it not make sense? They're fans of hers (or any other performer) for reasons suited to their preferences.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, I am a fan of all thress involved in this storyline. But the storyline itself has (after last night) gotten a little out of control IMO. Now its not "the worst thing ever" or really even THAT BAD as some people would like to claim. Plus :lol like TankofRate said a coupl;e more components and you'd have a full blown AE storyline.

Just seems to me like the WWE really has tried to have a drawn-out semi-long term storyline that the ultimate pay-off wasn't rushed. Problem here is the WWE has seemed to have forgotten how to do it or have their priorities messed up. Now I am not talking about he quality of the segments last night, on record saying I really had no issue with that, my issue is now where this thing has gone overall.

Up until last night I have had no issue with the storyline as a whole and did not think that they were having AJ overshadow the WWE title much at all, Punk and BRyan are stil feuding over the title. Honestly the storyline actually does make sense (well as much sense as a storyline revolved around a "Crazy Person" can) but the problem I have now is that it looks like the WWE is using Punk and BRyan to put over a diva, now mind you my personal favorite divas, but still a Diva. And if the WWE shes her as the future of the divas division thats great an all, but a storyline like this and using two of your top male superstars to put over a diva who ultimately is going to be used to head up a segment of your product that gets 5 minutes of air-time/week just doesn't make sense to me.

Punk will be fine, he will move on from this most likely be in a program with Cena and with his new contract he got last year will stil be used in promonent roles on WWE TV. Really it would take Punk one promo to recover from any "damage" he would have as a result of this storyline. Bryan is the guy that this could ultimately hurt (or even tottally kill) Bryan has been one of the best built heels the WWE has had the past few years and now they are using that to put over a diva? This is the part I don't get. 

It has been nice to see the WWE actually committing to a storyline like this for once and it really has been a good storyline for the most part, I just don't get where the WWE is going wit hthe ultimate pay-off for the storyline at this point now, which is my issue. Have to wait and see how it plays out at MITB.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Yes, I am a fan of all thress involved in this storyline. But the storyline itself has (after last night) gotten a little out of control IMO. Now its not "the worst thing ever" or really even THAT BAD as some people would like to claim. Plus :lol like TankofRate said a coupl;e more components and you'd have a full blown AE storyline.
> 
> Just seems to me like the WWE really has tried to have a drawn-out semi-long term storyline that the ultimate pay-off wasn't rushed. Problem here is the WWE has seemed to have forgotten how to do it or have their priorities messed up. Now I am not talking about he quality of the segments last night, on record saying I really had no issue with that, my issue is now where this thing has gone overall.
> 
> ...


Great post! I am worried for Dbry as well. But I also think despite any outcome he will still be upper mid card and main event. But you make a lot of excellent points. I enjoyed last night with the storyline (Rest of RAW was shit) but even I will say it was a little too chaotic last night, I still enjoyed though. IMO punk's character is being heaviy watered down, an destroyed. Punk will main event though Regardless, but I don't want him to become stale and boring. He needs to become more edgy again. Bryan is playing a perfect heel in this Storyline, the facial expressions and the way he is trying to persudade AJ. Bryan was getting a lot of heat last night. But MITB will be the ultimate payoff I truly believe WWE has something special planned, but of course I have my worries because this is Vince and the WWE were talking about..


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Even Lance storm hates it :lmao



> Lance Storm @Storm_Wrestling
> If AJ walks out of MITB PPV with the Title, I might have to quit the business





> Lance Storm @Storm_Wrestling
> "@ShaneHelmsCom: I’d rather book myself in a Cyanide on a Pole match.". Is Russo back?





> Lance Storm @Storm_Wrestling
> My daughter just made a great observation. "I thought this was supposed to be about wrestling" #RAW


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Crowking said:


> Even Lance storm hates it :lmao


Not Punks or Bryan's fault when they get in the ring its always been excellent. Having a Diva in this has ruined what could have been an awesome feud.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Great post! I am worried for Dbry as well. But I also think despite any outcome he will still be upper mid card and main event. But you make a lot of excellent points. I enjoyed last night with the storyline (Rest of RAW was shit) but even I will say it was a little too chaotic last night, I still enjoyed though. IMO punk's character is being heaviy watered down, an destroyed. Punk will main event though Regardless, but I don't want him to become stale and boring. He needs to become more edgy again. Bryan is playing a perfect heel in this Storyline, the facial expressions and the way he is trying to persudade AJ. Bryan was getting a lot of heat last night. But MITB will be the ultimate payoff I truly believe WWE has something special planned, but of course I have my worries because this is Vince and the WWE were talking about..


Bryan has been underated in this feud. His promo's have been good and his facial expressions have been tops. I worry a lot for Bryan cause if AJ doesn't screw Punk out of the title for Bryan evrything else is a minus for him. Unless WWE have something big for Bryan after this it could be a minus all the way.

Punk hasn't been the same since his match with Triple H. The Jericho feud sucked as it didn't have the edge to it. His matches have been excellent probably the best champion since HBK or Bret hart for that. I'm surprised a lot of people didn't expect him to be watered down since he became a babyface they done the same with Orton.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan has been underated in this feud. His promo's have been good and his facial expressions have been tops. I worry a lot for Bryan cause if AJ doesn't screw Punk out of the title for Bryan evrything else is a minus for him. Unless WWE have something big for Bryan after this it could be a minus all the way.
> 
> Punk hasn't been the same since his match with Triple H. The Jericho feud sucked as it didn't have the edge to it. His matches have been excellent probably the best champion since HBK or Bret hart for that. I'm surprised a lot of people didn't expect him to be watered down since he became a babyface they done the same with Orton.


Yeah I hear ya. Bryan has been great in this feud, playih the heel role great. I also worry about Bryan, aj needs to team with Bryan, that's the best out come for him. But if he does get screwed, I see him feuding with Jericho, but if he loses at MITB, It still could be a triple threat at SUmmerSlam. Really the only thing we can do as Bryan fans is be patient.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> Not Punks or Bryan's fault when they get in the ring its always been excellent. Having a Diva in this has ruined what could have been an awesome feud.


Exactly...and Lance sees this...I'd much rather this feud be about Punk and Bryan. Where's the 60 minute iron man match? Where's Falls Count Anywhere? Where's 2/3 Falls? Submission Match?

Why aren't they doing this every week in a build up to a big match at MITB?

Is it really that hard to book WRESTLING on a wrestling show? They can use AJ in the story and still wrestle over the title!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Its silly....good silly. If I laugh at something that means its somewhat entertaining,. I lol'd all night at AJ proposing to Punk, it was so ridiculous I had to know where it was going. 

AJ isn't "awesome" but she's being covered by Punk & Bryan who are really doing a good job. Punk is attempting to be a "nice guy" that tries "not hurt AJ's feelings" while Bryan is trying to manipulate the situation into his own favor regardless of AJ's involvement. 

I can't believe wrestling fans are complaining about a ridiculous wrestling story line....when most wrestling story lines are ridiculous.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

jonoaries said:


> Its silly....good silly. If I laugh at something that means its somewhat entertaining,. I lol'd all night at AJ proposing to Punk, it was so ridiculous I had to know where it was going.
> 
> AJ isn't "awesome" but she's being covered by Punk & Bryan who are really doing a good job. Punk is attempting to be a "nice guy" that tries "not hurt AJ's feelings" while Bryan is trying to manipulate the situation into his own favor regardless of AJ's involvement.
> 
> I can't believe wrestling fans are complaining about a ridiculous wrestling story line....when most wrestling story lines are ridiculous.


Exellent post. Like I said the storyline itself has been fine, its a ridiculous wrestling sotryline like posted above. LIke i said eariler my issue is I just don't get what the pay-off will be. But as for the storyline itself this post above is spot on, ecpsecially the last line of the quoted post.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Exellent post. Like I said the storyline itself has been fine, its a ridiculous wrestling sotryline like posted above. LIke i said eariler my issue is I just don't get what the pay-off will be. But as for the storyline itself this post above is spot on, ecpsecially the last line of the quoted post.


Championship storylines aren't suppose to be it's so comically stupid that it's almost funny.

This storyline is an absolute disgrace to the belt. Wasn't a fan of the Jericho Punk straight edge storyline but at least that made sense. Punk and Bryan trying to win over a poorly played crazy chick who happens to be the ref of their match is about of a dumb storyline that I've ever seen.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Last week everyone was singing her praises, now everyone hates her. A week is a long time in wrestling it seems. I think the REALLY dumb storyline of the night has to go to the Hornswoggle travesty.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

YESYESYES said:


> Last week everyone was singing her praises, now everyone hates her. A week is a long time in wrestling it seems. I think the REALLY dumb storyline of the night has to go to the Hornswoggle travesty.


You're gimmick is that you're a Daniel Bryan mark, yet you are defending the very character and individual that is going to send him crashing down the card after MITB and him not even sniffing a main event for the next 6 months.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Championship storylines aren't suppose to be it's so comically stupid that it's almost funny.
> 
> This storyline is an absolute disgrace to the belt. Wasn't a fan of the Jericho Punk straight edge storyline but at least that made sense. Punk and Bryan trying to win over a poorly played crazy chick who happens to be the ref of their match is about of a dumb storyline that I've ever seen.


Comes down to the way you perceive the storyline. You see it as just a "stupid love traingle" Its actually more in depth than that, not going to waste my time explaining it b/c your mind is made up and you jsut want ot hate it. And thats fine thats your opinion and your welcomed to it. Apparently you like champion vs random challenger: You has belt, I wants belt storyline for your "main feuds on the show" ANd if thats what you like don't worry Cena will have the belt soon enough and we will be back to that for awhile.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

This storyline is a classic wrestling storyline. It's so over the top with two guys who want the championship and a girl gets caught in between. It's like a modern day rendition of Miss Elizabeth with a new twist. Everyone on this forum clamors for the WWE to actually have storylines, and when they give us one people still bitch about it. This storyline has gone over well. Two very good wrestlers who only care about the championship now find themselves distracted by this girl. Clearly the girl doesn't give a damn about either of them and she only likes to be looked at by people, which she has said numerous times throughout this storyline and is evidenced how she does the "YES!" taunts to get the crowd behind her. She is using both of them to get in the spotlight without caring who wins between them. As long as she gets attention she believes she succeeds. 

It really is entertaining to watch because it's a satire of storylines of old. I don't know how many of you read David Shoemaker's articles, but he posted one a couple weeks ago on grantland.com about AJ and this storyline. It's a good read if anyone is interested.

here's a link to the article 
http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...yan-kane-feud-female-characters-pro-wrestling


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> You're gimmick is that you're a Daniel Bryan mark, yet you are defending the very character and individual that is going to send him crashing down the card after MITB and him not even sniffing a main event for the next 6 months.


I'm a little more optimistic than that. I still hold high hopes for Bryan, I won't cry if he doesn't win the belt as long as he is still relevant and is involved in meaningful feuds. As for AJ, I wasn't defending her really, just illustrating such a sway in opinion towards her in this forum.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

YESYESYES said:


> *Last week everyone was singing her praises, now everyone hates her. A week is a long time in wrestling it seems*. I think the REALLY dumb storyline of the night has to go to the Hornswoggle travesty.


God damn the IWC is flaky as hell! Bolded section points it out. Now everyone is bashing AJ and the whole storyline because it took a turn that people are not fans of?

TBH i'm not a fan of it either, but still...the fucking flakiness of the IWC fpalm it's extremely sad.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't believe you guys hate this storyline. It's the most interesting thing that's happening in the WWE since Cena/Punk in 2011. It's new, refreshing, hilarious, unpredictable, twisted. It's everything wrestling needs to be: over the top. 

And best of all: we're gonna have a great matchup between two of the greatest wrestlers on the roster! AAAAND... NO CENA!

Sucks to be you, 'cause I'm having fun watching this.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I can't believe you guys hate this storyline. It's the most interesting thing that's happening in the WWE since Cena/Punk in 2011. It's new, refreshing, hilarious, unpredictable, twisted. It's everything wrestling needs to be: over the top.
> 
> And best of all: Cena's not even involved!
> 
> Sucks to be you, 'cause I'm having fun watching this.


This is the exact same way I feel.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

nice to see at least a few poeple that don't complain about everything.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> *This storyline is a classic wrestling storyline. It's so over the top with two guys who want the championship and a girl gets caught in between. It's like a modern day rendition of Miss Elizabeth with a new twist. Everyone on this forum clamors for the WWE to actually have storylines, and when they give us one people still bitch about it. This storyline has gone over well. Two very good wrestlers who only care about the championship now find themselves distracted by this girl. Clearly the girl doesn't give a damn about either of them and she only likes to be looked at by people, which she has said numerous times throughout this storyline and is evidenced how she does the "YES!" taunts to get the crowd behind her. She is using both of them to get in the spotlight without caring who wins between them. As long as she gets attention she believes she succeeds. *
> 
> It really is entertaining to watch because it's a satire of storylines of old. I don't know how many of you read David Shoemaker's articles, but he posted one a couple weeks ago on grantland.com about AJ and this storyline. It's a good read if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Thank YOU!
There's some hope for this forum yet. 

Many people just want to hate for the sake of hating but this story line has people caring about its conclusion which is more than what can be said about many story lines these days. Whether you love or hate the story you want to see where it leads and that's the point. 

I told people 2 weeks ago AJ was merely a distraction and the title and being champion is what's important to these guys. 

There is no love triangle. Bryan is sucking up to the ref, he doesn't care about AJ, Punk doesn't want to be screwed out of the title by a deranged referee and AJ just wants attention. That's all it is, its simple and effective. 

Unfortunately we live in a tivo, dvr & youtube society where people don't feel like following along and they just want everything NOW, "answer my questions NOW, give me the result I want NOW" the selfish, microwave society is killing wrestling. 

WWE does enough to upset fans on its own, there's no point for fans to get unnecessarily upset.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

jonoaries said:


> Its silly....good silly. If I laugh at something that means its somewhat entertaining,. I lol'd all night at AJ proposing to Punk, it was so ridiculous I had to know where it was going.
> 
> AJ isn't "awesome" but she's being covered by Punk & Bryan who are really doing a good job. Punk is attempting to be a "nice guy" that tries "not hurt AJ's feelings" while Bryan is trying to manipulate the situation into his own favor regardless of AJ's involvement.
> 
> I can't believe wrestling fans are complaining about a ridiculous wrestling story line....when most wrestling story lines are ridiculous.


I think AJ is awesome. But I do agree that people whining because this is silly...come on now. Silly is a prerequisite in pro wrestling. 

I loved the angle, I just had a problem with last night because it just seemed like they tried way too hard.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

lol @ Lance Storm hating this, was he not the guy that put Steve Austin to sleep because he didn't know how to be entertaining? Yeah...


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

thegame2432 said:


> This storyline is a classic wrestling storyline. It's so over the top with two guys who want the championship and a girl gets caught in between. It's like a modern day rendition of Miss Elizabeth with a new twist. Everyone on this forum clamors for the WWE to actually have storylines, and when they give us one people still bitch about it. This storyline has gone over well. Two very good wrestlers who only care about the championship now find themselves distracted by this girl. Clearly the girl doesn't give a damn about either of them and she only likes to be looked at by people, which she has said numerous times throughout this storyline and is evidenced how she does the "YES!" taunts to get the crowd behind her. She is using both of them to get in the spotlight without caring who wins between them. As long as she gets attention she believes she succeeds.
> 
> It really is entertaining to watch because it's a satire of storylines of old. I don't know how many of you read David Shoemaker's articles, but he posted one a couple weeks ago on grantland.com about AJ and this storyline. It's a good read if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Thats my probelm with it, if it wasn't for the title i be all for her not caring about either of them but this is for the WWE Title and is not some feud thats a knock off. She shouldn't be the main focus of this feud if thats the case Bryan and Punk are more then capable to carry this feud plus if this is to get AJ over it has exactly worked she only gets a reaction when she says "YES". No Diva should be put over in a WWE title feud unless this is going to lead to her screwing over Punk and teaming up with Bryan as his Crazy girlfriend.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Thank YOU!
> There's some hope for this forum yet.
> 
> Many people just want to hate for the sake of hating but this story line has people caring about its conclusion which is more than what can be said about many story lines these days. Whether you love or hate the story you want to see where it leads and that's the point.
> ...


Nail. Hit. Head. for both of you.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Get her off my screen.


Worst segment i have ever seen.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I think AJ is awesome. But I do agree that people whining because this is silly...come on now. Silly is a prerequisite in pro wrestling.
> 
> I loved the angle, I just had a problem with last night because it just seemed like they tried way too hard.


Well, I'm not sure, I liked the opening segment. The moment AJ got down on her knees, I started laughing. I really love AJ's over-the-top silly character. Y'know, wrestling doesn't need to have serious or angry characters all the time, we need some moments like these.

Plus, Bryan proposing was hilarious!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

jonoaries said:


> Thank YOU!
> There's some hope for this forum yet.
> 
> Many people just want to hate for the sake of hating but this story line has people caring about its conclusion which is more than what can be said about many story lines these days. Whether you love or hate the story you want to see where it leads and that's the point.
> ...


My probelm isn't exactly the feud is for my favourite wrestler Daniel bryan is going to come out of this. The only way he come out good is if AJ helps him win the title anything else will kill his heat.

But i liked what you said.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

While I am a fan of the story overall, and I'll defend a good portion of it, that opening segment tells me this needs to end at MITB. We're in shark jumping territory, and that was not a good segment. Something was off.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Well, I'm not sure, I liked the opening segment. The moment AJ got down on her knees, I started laughing. I really love AJ's over-the-top silly character. Y'know, wrestling doesn't need to have serious or angry characters all the time, we need some moments like these.
> 
> Plus, Bryan proposing was hilarious!


Bryan saved it from been awful. His NO No No and his proposing made the segment plus his look when he saw Punk been smacked na d his look when AJ smacked him were great. Bryan doesn't get enough love from people for this feud, He's been a great heel.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

So I guess you guys loved the love quadrangle of DX/John Cena/Hornswoggle WWE title feud leading into Survivor Series that drew no money and almost killed the entire Survivor Series PPV off, and was the worst build up of any match involving Hunter and Michaels in a match ever. But it was acceptable, because it was "not serious" and "just fun wacky pro wrestling." even though it was the main event title feud. You mongs are only defending it because you like the people involved in it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

CM Punk has been cringe worthy in this feud, but Bryan's character is perfect for a feud like this and he really owns it. That's why AJ needs to help him win, because those 2 together are great television, Punk should not be involved in stories like this.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

thegame2432 said:


> This storyline is a classic wrestling storyline. It's so over the top with two guys who want the championship and a girl gets caught in between. It's like a modern day rendition of Miss Elizabeth with a new twist. Everyone on this forum clamors for the WWE to actually have storylines, and when they give us one people still bitch about it. This storyline has gone over well. Two very good wrestlers who only care about the championship now find themselves distracted by this girl. Clearly the girl doesn't give a damn about either of them and she only likes to be looked at by people, which she has said numerous times throughout this storyline and is evidenced how she does the "YES!" taunts to get the crowd behind her. She is using both of them to get in the spotlight without caring who wins between them. As long as she gets attention she believes she succeeds.
> 
> It really is entertaining to watch because it's a satire of storylines of old. I don't know how many of you read David Shoemaker's articles, but he posted one a couple weeks ago on grantland.com about AJ and this storyline. It's a good read if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


It's not a good storyline, because it makes absolutely no SENSE for them to be distracted by this girl. She already cost Bryan his title at WM, which is why he dumped her in the first place. CM Punk's "attraction" to her feels completely forced and all of his segments with her come across as totally awkward. AJ being some sort of seductress doesn't ring true with me, I won't say it's because she's not hot because that's a matter of opinion, but she's certainly not your typical "Jezebel" as JR would say, she looks more like the girl next door. But then, she's not even really seducing anyone, just skipping around and acting like a loon. The Elizabeth storyline had clearly defined motivations and goals for the male characters and mystery surrounded Elizabeth. Same thing applied to Triple H/Kurt Angle/Steph. It worked fine because those were genuine love triangle storylines, this is... not. I don't know what this is. Bryan was never in love with her and has only started to pretend to be since she was named special guest referee for their match, before that he had no motivations to pursue her. CM Punk is the only one with a semblance of motivation, because he "digs crazy chicks" and someone thought that'd be a good premise for a storyline apparently, but she consistently ruins his matches and does crazy shit to fuck him over and he really doesn't dig her anymore. So, neither of them like her, neither of them want her, if she hadn't been added as referee for the match I honestly don't see how they could have kept this going. That being said, I still hate this storyline because it never made sense from the beginning and I'd prefer to see it dead rather than try to salvage it by adding her to a match.

This isn't like a love triangle where you'd be rooting for her to pick one guy over the other. Neither of them really want her, there is no logical conclusion to this storyline, so what is the point? Just have Big Show plow her over again and end it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Well, I'm not sure, I liked the opening segment. The moment AJ got down on her knees, I started laughing. I really love AJ's over-the-top silly character. Y'know, wrestling doesn't need to have serious or angry characters all the time, we need some moments like these.
> 
> Plus, Bryan proposing was hilarious!


Bryan running down the ramp while screaming 'no' had me in TEARS. I'm loving every minute of this.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

The Redeemer said:


> CM Punk has been cringe worthy in this feud, but Bryan's character is perfect for a feud like this and he really owns it. That's why AJ needs to help him win, because those 2 together are great television, Punk should not be involved in stories like this.


Thats why this will be a flop unless AJ ends up with Bryan. Isn't this what Bryan wanted from AJ all along to be a bit wild and crazy. AJ alone will suffer and end up like EVE and just be another heel diva.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Bryan running down the ramp while screaming 'no' had me in TEARS. I'm loving every minute of this.


Bryan has been the star of this feud not AJ. I just find it crazy that people on here give her all the credit for it and call her breakout star of the year


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

A diva being the main focus of a world title feud? This sounds like something Stephanie wrote :jordan


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

ecabney said:


> A diva being the main focus of a world title feud? This sounds like something Stephanie wrote :jordan


Women Power rules WWE.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan has been the star of this feud not AJ. I just find it crazy that people on here give her all the credit for it and call her breakout star of the year


They're too busy staring at AJ gifs and embracing the "waifu" material over the guy who is actually the real star.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant believe AJ is being pushed to the max my god Vince must be really high on her


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I cant believe AJ is being pushed to the max my god Vince must be really high


Fixed


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> So I guess you guys loved the love quadrangle of DX/John Cena/Hornswoggle WWE title feud leading into Survivor Series that drew no money and almost killed the entire Survivor Series PPV off, and was the worst build up of any match involving Hunter and Michaels in a match ever. But it was acceptable, because it was "not serious" and "just fun wacky pro wrestling." even though it was the main event title feud. You mongs are only defending it because you like the people involved in it.


I didn't see this feud, since I didn't watch WWE from 2007-2010. But your storyline includes Cena and Hornswoggle, which means it's insta-crap. How dare you compare those two to the AJ-Bryan-Punk storyline?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> I didn't see this feud, since I didn't watch WWE from 2007-2010. But your storyline includes Cena and Hornswoggle, which means it's insta-crap. How dare you compare those two to the AJ-Bryan-Punk storyline?


Here's a mong who just proved my point.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The first segment was the funniest thing in a long time in WWE. I was laughing through all of it. AJ and Bryan are comedy gold. 
I only can hope for a D-Bry victory so they can be a power couple. Although that is impossible due to 1000 episode.
Also the Main Event went to the championship for the second week on a row, not to Cena and his stupid MITB attemp.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> Here's a mong who just proved my point.


He may have proved your point, but nobody but you cares about your point. (Y)


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Redeemer said:


> He may have proved your point, but nobody but you cares about your point. (Y)


Go back to youtube and get off on your warm and fuzzy feelings of Bryan/AJ that you have on infinite playlist loop. Pro wrestling shipping is the lowest form of the human condition, so you'd best go "light it up" when it comes to your delusions of Bryan coming out of this anything more than another Miz archetype.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Spanish Lariato said:


> The first segment was the funniest thing in a long time in WWE. I was laughing through all of it. AJ and Bryan are comedy gold.
> I only can hope for a D-Bry victory so they can be a power couple. Although that is impossible due to 1000 episode.
> Also the Main Event went to the championship for the second week on a row, not to Cena and his stupid MITB attemp.



Looked at sig

Disregard post


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> Go back to youtube and get off on your warm and fuzzy feelings of Bryan/AJ that you have on infinite playlist loop. Pro wrestling shipping is the lowest form of the human condition, so you'd best go "light it up" when it comes to your delusions of Bryan coming out of this anything more than another Miz archetype.


The Punk/AJ shippers are on youtube, not the Bryan/AJ shippers. They are on message boards. 

Come home AJ!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> Looked at sig
> 
> Disregard post


Cool story bro.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Camoron said:


> It's not a good storyline, because it makes absolutely no SENSE for them to be distracted by this girl. She already cost Bryan his title at WM, which is why he dumped her in the first place. CM Punk's "attraction" to her feels completely forced and all of his segments with her come across as totally awkward. AJ being some sort of seductress doesn't ring true with me, I won't say it's because she's not hot because that's a matter of opinion, but she's certainly not your typical "Jezebel" as JR would say, she looks more like the girl next door. But then, she's not even really seducing anyone, just skipping around and acting like a loon. The Elizabeth storyline had clearly defined motivations and goals for the male characters and mystery surrounded Elizabeth. Same thing applied to Triple H/Kurt Angle/Steph. It worked fine because those were genuine love triangle storylines, this is... not. I don't know what this is. Bryan was never in love with her and has only started to pretend to be since she was named special guest referee for their match, before that he had no motivations to pursue her. CM Punk is the only one with a semblance of motivation, because he "digs crazy chicks" and someone thought that'd be a good premise for a storyline apparently, but she consistently ruins his matches and does crazy shit to fuck him over and he really doesn't dig her anymore. So, neither of them like her, neither of them want her, if she hadn't been added as referee for the match I honestly don't see how they could have kept this going. That being said, I still hate this storyline because it never made sense from the beginning and I'd prefer to see it dead rather than try to salvage it by adding her to a match.
> 
> This isn't like a love triangle where you'd be rooting for her to pick one guy over the other. Neither of them really want her, there is no logical conclusion to this storyline, so what is the point? Just have Big Show plow her over again and end it.


This storyline makes perfect sense. This is the "reality era" after all, and it's no secret that Punk is a womanizer backstage and has had flings with multiple divas. Bryan and AJ have a history, and one that is very similar to Savage and Elizabeth. Did you forget that when Elizabeth first came in Savage was a heel and he abused her physically and verbally. Which is exactly what Bryan did to AJ, which is what got her into the limelight, and which is what got her over with the fans. Fans felt bad for how she was treated, and the abuse she suffered from him led her to be an attention seeker from anywhere she could get it. That's why she doesn't even give a damn about either of them so it doesn't matter if neither of them really want her, even though they both do. Bryan wants to manipulate her to get the belt while Punk's character actually cares about her as is shown last night when he sacrificed probably getting screwed over at MITB by not leading her on. She is the perfect way to add substance to this feud. I know these guys could have great matches on their own but whether you like it or not great matches will not attract the attention of WWE's current audience. This feud needed a wildcard to spice it up and that is precisely what AJ provides. After that last segment no one has any idea what she is going to pull off at MITB which adds mystery to the whole angle. This storyline makes perfect sense, and has been entertaining to watch.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

If Kelly Kelly isnt coming back then this must be why AJ is being pushed. AJ must now be Vince's favourite diva


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm still amazed that people are trying to defend the AJ/Bryan/Punk segments on Raw last night.

Here's a recap:

- AJ speaks slower than Randy Orton (5 words in a minute)
- CM Punk says something I can't remember.
- AJ asks Punk to marry her. (That was retarded)
- Daniel Bryan asks AJ to marry him. (Even more retarded)

(final Raw segment)

- Blah blah blah...something.
- AJ fake cries (terrible acting)
- AJ slaps both of them.

How can even the most die hard defend this? It was complete and utter shit.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

SporadicAttack said:


> I'm still amazed that people are trying to defend the AJ/Bryan/Punk segments on Raw last night.
> 
> Here's a recap:
> 
> ...



It's because it involves people they like, even though it is shit. Then these same goofs say, "at least it's not Cena" as a cop-out, fast food level excuse for why people should CARE about the storyline. They apparently don't like others criticizing when a shitty storyline is a shitty storyline no matter who the participants are.


----------



## ziggler316 (Jun 27, 2012)

thegame2432 said:


> This storyline makes perfect sense. This is the "reality era" after all, and it's no secret that Punk is a womanizer backstage and has had flings with multiple divas. Bryan and AJ have a history, and one that is very similar to Savage and Elizabeth. Did you forget that when Elizabeth first came in Savage was a heel and he abused her physically and verbally. Which is exactly what Bryan did to AJ, which is what got her into the limelight, and which is what got her over with the fans. Fans felt bad for how she was treated, and the abuse she suffered from him led her to be an attention seeker from anywhere she could get it. That's why she doesn't even give a damn about either of them so it doesn't matter if neither of them really want her, even though they both do. Bryan wants to manipulate her to get the belt while Punk's character actually cares about her as is shown last night when he sacrificed probably getting screwed over at MITB by not leading her on. She is the perfect way to add substance to this feud. I know these guys could have great matches on their own but whether you like it or not great matches will not attract the attention of WWE's current audience. This feud needed a wildcard to spice it up and that is precisely what AJ provides. After that last segment no one has any idea what she is going to pull off at MITB which adds mystery to the whole angle. This storyline makes perfect sense, and has been entertaining to watch.


The storyline makes sense, it's just that the 3 people involved in the storyline can't act for shit. Call me hater, Punk & D-Bry are 2 of my favorite wrestlers but Punk only sounds authentic when he's "shooting" or just acting like himself with the volume turned up. While he can cut a good promo usually, D-Bry is not a good enough actor to pull off all this love/marriage crap. The whole thing feels WAY to forced, which in the middle of the so-called "reality era" is the last thing the WWE should want. 

I quite like AJ as well, and while she's OK at doing the crazy chick thing it still doesn't come across as anything near believable. Also, not only has the WWE title played second fiddle to Cena over the last 6 months, it's also now playing second fiddle to AJ. It's episodes of RAW like yesterdays that make me consider learning Japanese just so I can watch Puro every week and know what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

thegame2432 said:


> Bryan wants to manipulate her to get the belt


Yeah, I already admitted that this part makes sense. He cares NOW, since she is involved in his title match. But why should he have cared for the last 2 months of this awful storyline? Just because one part of it was written in a way that makes sense NOW doesn't excuse or "explain" the rest of it for its shittiness. There is no real reason why it even got to the point that she was put in a position of power over him. Maybe if she had been put in such a position when the storyline began it would have worked out better, but all we've seen is AJ inexplicably kissing people and skipping around the ring with wrestlers looking confused. It was less a storyline and more an incoherent mishmash of scenes of people looking confused and dramatic things happening for drama's sake.



thegame2432 said:


> while Punk's character actually cares about her as is shown last night when he sacrificed probably getting screwed over at MITB by not leading her on.


He's not leading her on because he doesn't like her. He's trying to do "the right thing" because he's a face, but I still don't see what motivation he has or has had to be involved with her. It's like, okay, Punk doesn't like AJ. Either end it or evolve the storyline to something more than just her trying to distract him every week. Screwing him out of his matches isn't going to make him like her. It's the same shit every week, and it's utterly pointless and leading nowhere.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the Punk/Bryan/AJ has been pretty stellar, but the opening segment showed that the WWE is running out of gas at this stage of the angle. They know that people are going to tune in anyway to watch the match, so I don't think they really gave a shit on what their antics were this week. Was just a dead rubber show basically, making up the numbers until the PPV.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> It's because it involves people they like, even though it is shit. Then these same goofs say, "at least it's not Cena" as a cop-out, fast food level excuse for why people should CARE about the storyline. They apparently don't like others criticizing when a shitty storyline is a shitty storyline no matter who the participants are.


Wow. You are one pissed-off guy, aren't you?

Sorry for enjoying a refreshing storyline, with young wrestlers in the spotlight. And sorry for not sharing your opinion.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

ziggler316 said:


> The storyline makes sense, it's just that the 3 people involved in the storyline can't act for shit. Call me hater, Punk & D-Bry are 2 of my favorite wrestlers but Punk only sounds authentic when he's "shooting" or just acting like himself with the volume turned up. While he can cut a good promo usually, D-Bry is not a good enough actor to pull off all this love/marriage crap. The whole thing feels WAY to forced, which in the middle of the so-called "reality era" is the last thing the WWE should want.
> 
> I quite like AJ as well, and while she's OK at doing the crazy chick thing it still doesn't come across as anything near believable. Also, not only has the WWE title played second fiddle to Cena over the last 6 months, it's also now playing second fiddle to AJ. It's episodes of RAW like yesterdays that make me consider learning Japanese just so I can watch Puro every week and know what the fuck is going on.


D Bryan was excellent last night. He made the segment bareable. His facial action was amazing. Punk just doesn't suit this type of storyline really. He's more suitable in darker storyline's. I agree the whole love/marriage thing was rubbish but that shouldn't take away from the match on sunday which should be great. I worry IWC will shit on the match if the ending with AJ isn't to their liking.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> D Bryan was excellent last night. He made the segment bareable. His facial action was amazing. *Punk just doesn't suit this type of storyline really. He's more suitable in darker storyline's.* I agree the whole love/marriage thing was rubbish but that shouldn't take away from the match on sunday which should be great. I worry IWC will shit on the match if the ending with AJ isn't to their liking.


That, I agree. This is why AJ should align herself with Bryan again!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> This storyline makes perfect sense. This is the "reality era" after all, and it's no secret that Punk is a womanizer backstage and has had flings with multiple divas. Bryan and AJ have a history, and one that is very similar to Savage and Elizabeth. Did you forget that when Elizabeth first came in Savage was a heel and he abused her physically and verbally. Which is exactly what Bryan did to AJ, which is what got her into the limelight, and which is what got her over with the fans. Fans felt bad for how she was treated, and the abuse she suffered from him led her to be an attention seeker from anywhere she could get it. That's why she doesn't even give a damn about either of them so it doesn't matter if neither of them really want her, even though they both do. Bryan wants to manipulate her to get the belt while Punk's character actually cares about her as is shown last night when he sacrificed probably getting screwed over at MITB by not leading her on. She is the perfect way to add substance to this feud. I know these guys could have great matches on their own but whether you like it or not great matches will not attract the attention of WWE's current audience. This feud needed a wildcard to spice it up and that is precisely what AJ provides. After that last segment no one has any idea what she is going to pull off at MITB which adds mystery to the whole angle. This storyline makes perfect sense, and has been entertaining to watch.


This.

Entertaining as hell. I like how one "decent" promo last night is supposed to bring the entire build crashing down. Hilarious.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> That, I agree. This is why AJ should align herself with Bryan again!


I think for AJ she really needs it and i think Bryan to cheat his way in matches needs the Crazy chick in his corner.

Will it happen even if Punk beats Bryan i highly doubt it sadly.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> I think for AJ she really needs it and i think Bryan to cheat his way in matches needs the Crazy chick in his corner.
> 
> Will it happen even if Punk beats Bryan i highly doubt it sadly.


AJ almost has to find her way back to Bryan, whether right away or not. She's only this far over because of the crowd's sympathy for how Bryan treats her. It also helps Bryan get heat by manipulating her constantly, so it's a mutually beneficial relationship that works to keep both over with the crowd. Punk's character certainly doesn't need her.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

What an AWFUL opening promo that was. Jesus Christ that shit was boring. Thank God King of the Hill was on to save me from this garbage for the first hour.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

O.K., do all of you get that this whole storyline is just plain bad?

I still say that not reaching the climax of the story at NWO was an awful decision.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, we can all agree on one thing, love it or hate it, it has the fans bantering on about it. 

So I guess in that light, WWE has won. For all their faults and horrid programming that they shove down the throats of the viewer (sorry big dick johnson), they have a way to get people talking, whether it's through compelling story telling, a CM Punk shoot, or...an AJ/Punk/Bryan love mangled-up-triangle. 

For what it's worth, AJ is at least a cutie, but I just can't help to think Punk of all people looks uncomfortable in this entire fiasco. Maybe that's what they're "trying" to do? Make him look and feel uncomfortable with the situation? That's fine, but he looks like he just isn't into this...he's going to go from these filler feuds to possibly facing Stone Cold Steve Austin at WM29. Yeah, this is totally helping his credibility...not really..but Austin would shit on this guy on the mic, in the ring, with the fans, everywhere. There is too much potential for Punk to be so much better of a tweener then he is, but they put him in these ridiculous filler feuds and I don't understand what the payoff exactly is. The WWE Championship? He already has is...it certainly isn't helping his credibility with the older fanbase, but maybe the kids like it, I don't know, I personally don't and I really don't see how anyone could justify forking over $50 for a PPV to watch this match based on the storyline it's connected to. 

For the match quality? Certainly, Punk vs. Bryan, two of the best in the world going toe to toe. But for the storyline? Absolute gutter trash as far as I'm concerned, near the lowest the WWE has gone with a title feud, and I've seen some awkward feuds. The reason I emphasize how bad it was is because it's pretty bad, and the consensus is that after this entire bs is done and buried, nobody will come out of it any more over then they were prior. this is actually a feud that's hurting both guys credibility, and how the WWE brass and creative "genius" can't see this, I'll never know. I guess it's pandering to a specific fanbase, but Vince McMahon has no real competition so he puts on shite shows despite what the fans wants. 

I was happier with Johnny Ace as GM then Hornswoggle and Santino running around on the show, and I wasn't the biggest Ace fan. There are so many more talented guys who deserve TV time over Santino and Woggle, both of whom in my opinion are not funny or entertaining. They offer nothing and should be put on the shelf for REAL talent, if the WWE still knows what that is.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Funniest thing is that they're doing so well with such little material. They've gotten almost zero from creative. If it were anyone else doing this angle it would be horrendous. Oh and Backstage Fallout. Bryan had me :lmao


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't say AJ did bad last night and think she sucks now,Sometimes the best even have bad segments. It's happened before so don't look and say AJ is awful because of one bad segment,They need to end it now before it gets any worse.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Funniest thing is that they're doing so well with such little material. They've gotten almost zero from creative. If it were anyone else doing this angle it would be horrendous. Oh and Backstage Fallout. Bryan had me :lmao


LOL OMG! " I could feel the love in that smack, it didnt hurt at all"


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

The moment she ate the rose I stopped trying to hope for this going well...I just wanted to see her be with punk the whole time during the build up, then at the money in the bank punk would go for a pin and she'd stop at two looking him dead in the eye laughing at him, and then Bryan would start laughing at him also, then he'd lose and bryan and aj would win the tile, I just wanted that to happen, was it that hard?!?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I said this in one of the other threads. There's only so much they can do when creative says "go out there and fill 20 minutes" when the only thing they have planned is a proposal angle and setting up a mixed tag match. Even the best talkers in the history of the business would run out of shit to say in that time frame.

Also, LOL @ CM Punk dropping the mic when AJ says she's leaving with her future husband.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AJ... COME HOOOOME AJ. COME HOME. COME HOME.

Can't. Stop. Watching.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> I said this in one of the other threads. There's only so much they can do when creative says "go out there and fill 20 minutes" when the only thing they have planned is a proposal angle and setting up a mixed tag match. Even the best talkers in the history of the business would run out of shit to say in that time frame.
> 
> Also, LOL @ CM Punk dropping the mic when AJ says she's leaving with her future husband.


I agree with you, this is the most frustrating thing about the whole storyline, none of the people are bad in there roles, the problem is that this feud is taking too long where they keep continuing the storyline when it ran out of ideas about two ppvs ago, all that is left is the pay off, and that could have been done, once again, two ppvs ago, or at least the triple threat with kane, now people want to move on, but they just keep going in circles, yes patience is important, but this isn't captivating or showing us any new ground with each week, it's just the same thing every week, and it's bad because it's the only feud we have going right now.

All the hate pisses me off though, because, one, this isn't any of the three's fault, they are all doing as good as anyone else can with this material, which is none, two, it's still the only feud we have at the moment that's fleshed out, are competition is del rio/sheamus, the money in the bank matches that carry little to no feud, thank you jericho/cena for trying though, and that's about it...nothing else matters, also three, it's her first feud what the hell do they expect?, and four, this is like the first time a diva has gotten any spotlight in awhile, it's something different.

Just the god damned writers drew things out way too much and that's ultimately the problem, nothing more...


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

This angle is pretty good in my opinion. WWE has done a good job of fooling everybody and having us guess on whats going to happen. Some of you guys find a way to complain about anything and you won't be happy.


----------



## ziggler316 (Jun 27, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> D Bryan was excellent last night. He made the segment bareable. His facial action was amazing. Punk just doesn't suit this type of storyline really. He's more suitable in darker storyline's. I agree the whole love/marriage thing was rubbish but that shouldn't take away from the match on sunday which should be great. I worry IWC will shit on the match if the ending with AJ isn't to their liking.


No, he really wasn't. I love Bryan but you really need to take off the rose-tinted glasses. It's not a knock on him but right now this storyline doesn't suit him. I'm not saying what he is doing at the minute is terrible by any means, but it comes across as forced and corny, like some bad soap opera. Again, this isn't a knock at Bryan, but more on creative for putting him in this position. Listen to his promos at the start of his heel run and the last month. The earlier ones sounded believe able and from the heart, Recently they sound so phoney. Luckily I'm invested in this feud for the in ring work, not the promos. It doesn't excuse the crap they threw at us last night though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Bryan killed it last night. He saved the entire segment.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

She is a skinny little bitch with no talent. One of the reasons I do not watch Raw.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

And to some people here, John Cena's gimmick is consistent just like this AJ/Bryan/Punk storyline and actually it's even more consistent.

John Cena: Faces new/old opponent, odds are against him, he overcomes the odds and wins. It's been going on for years and it hasn't changed. (with the exception of losing to The Rock)

See what I'm saying? Consistency doesn't equal a good storyline.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

TheZeroIsTheHero said:


> I agree with you, this is the most frustrating thing about the whole storyline, none of the people are bad in there roles, the problem is that this feud is taking too long where they keep continuing the storyline when it ran out of ideas about two ppvs ago, all that is left is the pay off, and that could have been done, once again, two ppvs ago, or at least the triple threat with kane, now people want to move on, but they just keep going in circles, yes patience is important, but this isn't captivating or showing us any new ground with each week, it's just the same thing every week, and it's bad because it's the only feud we have going right now.
> 
> All the hate pisses me off though, because, one, this isn't any of the three's fault, they are all doing as good as anyone else can with this material, which is none, two, it's still the only feud we have at the moment that's fleshed out, are competition is del rio/sheamus, the money in the bank matches that carry little to no feud, thank you jericho/cena for trying though, and that's about it...nothing else matters, also three, it's her first feud what the hell do they expect?, and four, this is like the first time a diva has gotten any spotlight in awhile, it's something different.
> 
> Just the god damned writers drew things out way too much and that's ultimately the problem, nothing more...


I don't really know about AJ (don't really care about the divas), but Punk and Bryan are both great. I think Bryan has done more for this storyline than either of the other two though. Punk seems very uncomfortable and awkward in each segment. I don't blame him because it is an awful storyline and he's given awful material to work with, but Bryan has somehow managed to make it at least watchable in my opinion.

I still think the storyline itself is an incoherent mess though.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The fact that they are giving away Daniel Bryan's catchphrase to her is one of the most blatant acts of burying I've seen to date. If they don't want you to get over, they'll take anything that got you over in the first place and transfer it to someone else. WWE 2012


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

ziggler316 said:


> No, he really wasn't. I love Bryan but you really need to take off the rose-tinted glasses. It's not a knock on him but right now this storyline doesn't suit him. I'm not saying what he is doing at the minute is terrible by any means, but it comes across as forced and corny, like some bad soap opera. Again, this isn't a knock at Bryan, but more on creative for putting him in this position. Listen to his promos at the start of his heel run and the last month. The earlier ones sounded believe able and from the heart, Recently they sound so phoney. Luckily I'm invested in this feud for the in ring work, not the promos. It doesn't excuse the crap they threw at us last night though.


You don't get it. Bryan is suppposed to sound corny and phoney with this. It's what makes him so great in this angle.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Funniest thing is that they're doing so well with such little material. They've gotten almost zero from creative. If it were anyone else doing this angle it would be horrendous. Oh and Backstage Fallout. Bryan had me :lmao


How can you not love this man? Daniel Bryan is bossing the feud.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Holy fuck there are a lot of angry people in here lol and I really don't know why. WWE has always been about wacky, over the top, borderline ridiculous storylines like this that are so outrageous you have to laugh at them. The one area I can see people having a problem with is that it is seriously lacking in substance. Other than kiss them randomly, AJ hasn't really done or said anything else, other than run around and scream YES, Bryan hasn't really done anything else and other than stand there and look awkward, Punk hasn't really done anything else so to have marriage proposals was just fucking ridiculous but in a good way imo. 

You can't really compare it to the HHH/Steph/Kurt love triangle as I've seen some people doing here because they aren't even on the same planet in terms of character investment or plot development. The latter involved a married couple with serious on air chemistry and the third wheel trying to weasel his way into the marriage, also with serious on air chemistry with the woman he was trying to steal. The latter involves AJ, who looks like a little girl, randomly kissing 2 guys who she never loved and never loved her. It's so stupid you have to laugh lol.

Of all the times to go on a bender about WWE sucking, now isn't it. We're 2 weeks away from one of the biggest Raw's ever. This is filler until then, it's light hearted, it's silly but it's also fun and I find it entertaining. That's really all that matters to me lol.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Holy fuck there are a lot of angry people in here lol and I really don't know why. WWE has always been about wacky, over the top, borderline ridiculous storylines like this that are so outrageous you have to laugh at them. The one area I can see people having a problem with is that it is seriously lacking in substance. Other than kiss them randomly, AJ hasn't really done or said anything else, other than run around and scream YES, Bryan hasn't really done anything else and other than stand there and look awkward, Punk hasn't really done anything else so to have marriage proposals was just fucking ridiculous but in a good way imo.
> 
> You can't really compare it to the HHH/Steph/Kurt love triangle as I've seen some people doing here because they aren't even on the same planet in terms of character investment or plot development. The latter involved a married couple with serious on air chemistry and the third wheel trying to weasel his way into the marriage, also with serious on air chemistry with the woman he was trying to steal. The latter involves AJ, who looks like a little girl, randomly kissing 2 guys who she never loved and never loved her. It's so stupid you have to laugh lol.
> 
> Of all the times to go on a bender about WWE sucking, now isn't it. We're 2 weeks away from one of the biggest Raw's ever. This is filler until then, it's light hearted, it's silly but it's also fun and I find it entertaining. That's really all that matters to me lol.


Good, when this show does the lowest number of the year so far on PPV, then all 3 participants will be buried and we'll get more Cena/Brock/Heyman/HHH/Rock. All fun and games, and light-hearted laughs.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

gotta say, Daniel Bryan fans are hilarious. it's funny watching all of them flock to this topic and say "wow this raw sucked, but AJ saved the show!!" :lmao

make no mistake, only people that have not even a sliver of brain matter left after watching this nonsense can actually be enjoying it and objectively thinking this is a great storyline. the 2 marriage proposals and predictable main event are all lumped together with the shitfest that was supposed to be Raw yesterday.

and lol @ IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES GUYS, JUST A FILLER FUED. stupid shit like this is going to keep losing viewers every week and keep Bryan and Punk both in midcard hell for eternity. CM Punk is being made to look like a hypocritical bitch and he's actually convinced these promos are great, as evidenced by his twitter. it's fucking sad.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> gotta say, Daniel Bryan fans are hilarious. it's funny watching all of them flock to this topic and say "wow this raw sucked, but AJ saved the show!!" :lmao
> 
> make no mistake, only people that have not even a sliver of brain matter left after watching this nonsense can actually be enjoying it and objectively thinking this is a great storyline. the 2 marriage proposals and predictable main event are all lumped together with the shitfest that was supposed to be Raw yesterday.
> 
> and lol @ IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES GUYS, JUST A FILLER FUED. stupid shit like this is going to keep losing viewers every week and keep Bryan and Punk both in midcard hell for eternity. CM Punk is being made to look like a hypocritical bitch and he's actually convinced these promos are great, as evidenced by his twitter. it's fucking sad.


What do you want him to do? Shit on the storyline? Lol cmon now. RAW was horrible yesterday there's no doubting that, and the begginig and last segment was chaotic and maybe a little too much, but it's still clearly the best thing WWE has going, and with the amount of debate on this forum about it tells me all I need to know


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

AA world champ said:


> Don't say AJ did bad last night and think she sucks now,Sometimes the best even have bad segments. It's happened before so don't look and say AJ is awful because of one bad segment,They need to end it now before it gets any worse.


I did not think AJ did a bad job at all last night, I thought she did a great job. I thought she was having a nervous opening segment, but then it all made sense with her proposal to CM Punk. AJ was playing nervous because she was supposed to be nervous about proposing, which is how she should of played it, if she comes out and casually proposes that makes no sense because proposing is a hard thing to do and AJ acted it that way.

I have watched the opening segment and ending match/segment 3 times over now and each time I like it more and see the nuance in it, sure it was not as good as last week's Raw segments/ending, but it was still good and the fact that the rest of the Raw was complete crap around it did not help it, however that is not AJ,Punk or Bryan's fault.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

vanboxmeer said:


> Good, when this show does the lowest number of the year so far on PPV, then all 3 participants will be buried and we'll get more Cena/Brock/Heyman/HHH/Rock. All fun and games, and light-hearted laughs.


Whether this show does the highest of the year or the lowest, you should know by now that WWE doesn't give a fuck about anybody not in your little list there. Nothing else is taken seriously by them so why should it be taken seriously by us? Punk/AJ/Bryan is a light hearted feud and I take it as such. I'm not going to bother getting worked up about something I can't change. I'm past that. It is what it is now. Accept it and move on.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> What do you want him to do? Shit on the storyline? Lol cmon now. RAW was horrible yesterday there's no doubting that, and the begginig and last segment was chaotic and maybe a little too much, but it's still clearly the best thing WWE has going, and with the amount of debate on this forum about it tells me all I need to know


are you kidding? do you know what someone like Stone Cold would've done if he was given the script for this storyline? he would've beaten the shit out of the creative team. did you not hear everything CM Punk said during his shoot? look at what he said then and look at what hes becoming now. a total bitch. defending this terrible storyline to death on his twitter just makes him look more like a sell out. 

he complains about not being in the main event, then states that wherever he and Bryan wrestle, it's the main event no matter what. but of course that's a fucking retarded thing to say because it clearly shows where the WWE's priorities are. oh wait, he finally closed out a Raw with one of the most predictable endings ever. actually, it was moreso AJ closing out Raw, CM Punk was just being made to look like a bitch again. so dumb.

and no, it's not the best part of Raw. it's shit just like the rest of Raw. it's all lumped together in a big pile of crap like i said. NOTHING stood out from yesterdays Raw. nothing was good, nothing was "not shit"... it was all shit. squash matches, Hornswoggle, marriage proposals during a segment that got drawn out for-fucking-ever and a mixed tag match. it was *SHIT.*


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Is AJ just that bad on the mic? I just got done watching last nights RAW and it was uncomfortable watching her up there with the mic. I'm sure someone is going to say "oh that's her character, she's acting nervous because she's going to ask Punk to marry her" But every time I've seen her on TV she just bombs really bad up there. Ackward pauses and not knowing where to go in her promo. The entire time she's stumbling 


Working the mic is tough and very few do it really well but she might be one of the worst I've seen in a long time. off the top of my head I can't think of anyone worst. 


If someone says she's acting nervous on purpose then by all means show me some footage of her cutting a good promo.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Holy fuck there are a lot of angry people in here lol and I really don't know why. WWE has always been about wacky, over the top, borderline ridiculous storylines like this that are so outrageous you have to laugh at them. The one area I can see people having a problem with is that it is seriously lacking in substance. Other than kiss them randomly, AJ hasn't really done or said anything else, other than run around and scream YES, Bryan hasn't really done anything else and other than stand there and look awkward, Punk hasn't really done anything else so to have marriage proposals was just fucking ridiculous but in a good way imo.
> 
> You can't really compare it to the HHH/Steph/Kurt love triangle as I've seen some people doing here because they aren't even on the same planet in terms of character investment or plot development. The latter involved a married couple with serious on air chemistry and the third wheel trying to weasel his way into the marriage, also with serious on air chemistry with the woman he was trying to steal. The latter involves AJ, who looks like a little girl, randomly kissing 2 guys who she never loved and never loved her. It's so stupid you have to laugh lol.
> 
> Of all the times to go on a bender about WWE sucking, now isn't it. We're 2 weeks away from one of the biggest Raw's ever. This is filler until then, it's light hearted, it's silly but it's also fun and I find it entertaining. That's really all that matters to me lol.


I completely agree with your breakdown of the storyline.

Except I don't find it entertaining.*

Cena's promo this week was better than anything Punk/AJ/Bryan did, and that's saying something, because we are not supposed to like Cena's promos, y'know?


*Well, okay, I find a few parts of it entertaining, but for the most part it's been pretty groan inducing, and I usually don't get all grumpy about stupid stuff in the WWE, but this has just been really bad, and Punk's utilization since last September has just been awful for the most part.


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

She the female randy orton in mic skils


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best part of all of this is that kayfabe Cena would've already trashed her and call her a crazy bitch from the get and kept it moving. 

I'v never been a fan of AJ and I don't dislike her personally (she's snarky as all fucks in real life which is great) but you could just see this trainwreck coming from a mile away and it's unfortunate. Like I said before, I fear for what they are going to do with this girl once this storyline is over.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



fathergll said:


> Is AJ just that bad on the mic? I just got done watching last nights RAW and it was uncomfortable watching her up there with the mic. I'm sure someone is going to say "oh that's her character, she's acting nervous because she's going to ask Punk to marry her" But every time I've seen her on TV she just bombs really bad up there. Ackward pauses and not knowing where to go in her promo. The entire time she's stumbling
> 
> 
> Working the mic is tough and very few do it really well but she might be one of the worst I've seen in a long time. off the top of my head I can't think of anyone worst.
> ...




You're going to have to look at her FCW prommos. As her character in FCW was a lot more confident than her WWE incarnation.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

one of the reasons i keep watching the wwe is cuz of aj. love her. i feel like i'm getting overwhelmed by 90 pounds of cuteness every time she appears. her acting is surprisingly good too. i find this whole storyline with punk/aj/bryan to the be only good thing about the wwe right now. raw was otherwise pretty horrible.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

A crazy person is supposed to be talking nervously. Her job is to portray a woman who has lost her mind and is nuts over two guys and just fucking around with people. She's doing a decent job of doing so.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

She's doing a decent job of portraying a crazy woman. Unless you all think that is how she is in real life, she is playing the part really convincing. Some wrestlers seem like they are reading from a script, she isn't.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

At least on RAW it seemed like they were trying to play up how nervous she was to ask Punk to marry her. It makes sense as she's so afraid of being rejected to be shaken. It was slow on first watch, but with knowing what she's building up to it made sense.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

She is definitely better in backstage promos, but I think last night was due to having too much time to get too few points across. And that they've beaten this angle to death and she can't really out-crazy herself. All in all, I can see her getting better as she gets more comfortable.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think it's a little bit of both. It's probably really nerve-wracking to be that young and involved in the main storyline of the top wrestling show in the world. She probably was also trying to act nervous, and maybe overdid it a little, but again, I think it comes from being a little nervous in real life.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

No sense in bringing up FCW.

It's a lot easier to talk in front of 20-30 people than 5000+ fans and millions around the world on a LIVE show where if you make a mistake WE ALL see it.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think she over-did it a little. But..it's just her character. She's portraying it fairly well, too. 

I don't like the REALLY REALLY long awkward pauses from her, though. It really makes me feel uncomfortable, too.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

"she bombs every time on the mic"? boy, that's really objective. maybe i was watching a different raw, but i thought she was playing her character. the one part i noticed her pausing extra long was to let a chant be heard.


----------



## DevinB333 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

The Great Khali is by far the worst on the mic.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

people are complaining about the most fleshed out character the wwe has going today - wow, wow.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



StanStansky said:


> but I think last night was due to having too much time to get too few points across.


Wouldn't be surprised at a last minute rewrite, pushing them to have to soak up more time than they originally planned. That would've been a much better promo if it were 10-15 minutes, but the stretching to 20 minutes killed some of its momentum. It's not like they needed time for anything else on RAW, as it was complete filler.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> At least on RAW it seemed like they were trying to play up how nervous she was to ask Punk to marry her. It makes sense as she's so afraid of being rejected to be shaken. It was slow on first watch, but with knowing what she's building up to it made sense.


^^^This, I have said it in like 3 other threads already. She played that opening perfectly, she was supposed to be nervous, if she played the proposal casual and easygoing it would have made no sense since proposing is nerve racking.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



WPack911 said:


> ^^^This, I have said it in like 3 other threads already. She played that opening perfectly, she was supposed to be nervous, if she played the proposal casual and easygoing it would have made no sense since proposing is nerve racking.


I agree as well. Didn't think about it that way. If i had an extra 20 minutes I'd fire up the DVR and rewatch but I don't know if I could do it again. Hahaha


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



StanStansky said:


> I agree as well. Didn't think about it that way. If i had an extra 20 minutes I'd fire up the DVR and rewatch but I don't know if I could do it again. Hahaha


Watched it and main event match 3 times on my DVR and it was WAY better when you knew what was coming cause it all made perfect sense.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

It was fine. It's better to talk a little too slowly, than to just blurt everything out at once like Ziggler often does.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



iHoneyBea said:


> No sense in bringing up FCW.
> 
> It's a lot easier to talk in front of 20-30 people than 5000+ fans and millions around the world on a LIVE show where if you make a mistake WE ALL see it.


Was just about to post this


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Definitely not nervousness. It's called "acting and doing it well". If you were about to ask someone to marry you, wouldnt you be nervous too. Infact she deserves credit for making a lot of you believe she truly was nervous.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

naaah I don't like this angle, but shes playing her character just fine.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

It seems the IWC's opinion of AJ is like ping-pong, people go from "I love AJ so much" to "AJ is horrible. Can't wait until she is out of the feud."

:bryan


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

AJ doesn't have a problem talking in backstage segments at all, yet she seems to have problems cutting promos in the middle of the ring. I've noticed this ever since she started cutting promos with Bryan earlier this year.

It's weird because she never had this problem on NXT when she was a rookie and in front of the same live audience. I don't get it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Here comes the AJ brigade, grasping for straws at mediocrity. The fact that you needed to conjure up the "nervous character" card hours after the segment aired, only proves that the fact that it didn't come across the moment it happened even to the most fanatical of AJ fan proves that it was an ineffective performance, nevermind the casual viewer who doesn't scour the internet for every tweet, story, and gif of her.

She clearly has issues trying to enunciate every syllable of script that is given to her by Team Steph, while making a facial expression after every 3 words, while at the same time trying to remember what the script was whenever she's out with the live crowd.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

For a girl who's only 25, and suddenly got thrust into being the main person on fucking Raw even moreso than John f'ing Cena.

I think she's doing well. Of course she'd be nervous. She went from doing nothing in the Divas division to having a prominent role.

WWE clearly has a ton of faith in her and she gets better every week.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think it's part of her gimmick right now, but she does seem nervous at times.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> At least on RAW it seemed like they were trying to play up how nervous she was to ask Punk to marry her. It makes sense as she's so afraid of being rejected to be shaken. It was slow on first watch, but with knowing what she's building up to it made sense.


Repped for being one of the few people with a brain on this wasteland.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



vanboxmeer said:


> Here comes the AJ brigade, grasping for straws at mediocrity. The fact that you needed to conjure up the "nervous character" card hours after the segment aired, only proves that the fact that it didn't come across the moment it happened even to the most fanatical of AJ fan proves that it was an ineffective performance, nevermind the casual viewer who doesn't scour the internet for every tweet, story, and gif of her.
> 
> She clearly has issues trying to enunciate every syllable of script that is given to her by Team Steph, while making a facial expression after every 3 words, while at the same time trying to remember what the script was whenever she's out with the live crowd.


She's been playing the unsure, timid character for months now, would you like me to link to her many promos of such nature? You can try to spin it however you'd like, doesn't make it any less shit a conclusion. Did it come across during the build? Certainly not, but once the proposal occurred, it didn't take a rocket scientist to realize why not only she'd continue to _"struggle",_ as you estimate, but Punk/Bryan would both leave her hanging like that if it wasn't planned to go that route. You believe either Punk or Bryan would allow their "go home" promos to be bombed by a "loss for words" AJ? If so, I have a bridge to sell you.

Funny that you bring up the casual viewer, because they were loving the entire thing. So I guess that "ineffectual performance" was quite successful. (Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> It seems the IWC's opinion of AJ is like ping-pong, people go from "I love AJ so much" to "AJ is horrible. Can't wait until she is out of the feud."
> 
> :bryan


She's heavily involved in an angle that has lasted more than two PPV's. Where else could it go but love or hate when we analyze a weekly TV show all week long?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

The main problem with the segment was definitely the time. I think too many people on here are expecting Merryl Streep and Daniel Day Lewis in promos, and that's just unrealistic and will set oneself up for disappointment week-in and week-out.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> She's heavily involved in an angle that has lasted more than two PPV's. Where else could it go but love or hate when we analyze a weekly TV show all week long?


No, you don't understand. Two days ago i saw so many posts about how AJ is horrible and ruining everything, and yesterday i saw a bunch of creepy comments about how sexually attracted they are to AJ and what they would like to do to her that would get them 50 years in prison.

That is the IWC right there. :kane


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> She's been playing the unsure, timid character for months now, would you like me to link to her many promos of such nature? You can try to spin it however you'd like, doesn't make it any less shit a conclusion. Did it come across during the build? Certainly not, but once the proposal occurred, it didn't take a rocket scientist to realize why not only she'd continue to _"struggle",_ as you estimate, but Punk/Bryan would both leave her hanging like that if it wasn't planned to go that route.
> 
> Funny that you bring up the casual viewer, because they were loving the entire thing. So I guess that "ineffectual performance" was quite successful. (Y)



Successful in what way? Ratings-wise there are no indicators that it is either a success or failure, it's the same as it's always been. Reaction wise, they only react whenever Punk or Bryan are in the segment with her, when she's ripping off Bryan's Yes Chants, or when she's playing tonsil hockey with one of the guys, otherwise they just sit on their hands whistling. Everything else is a reaction that is smaller than Kharma, and she didn't need main event exposure with main event talent selling for her in highlighted segments every week. Even The Great Khali got reactions when he was getting over on top guys in segments.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Not buying the whole "acting nervous" stuff, since when does a nutjob (which is the character she's supposed to be playing) act nervous? Thing about unstable people is that they're emotions are all over the place 24/7 so being nervous is rarely a concern.

Laughing, crying or raging as she proposed to him would fit the character.

Just face it, the chick isnt good on the mic yet. This is a "big" storyline where she's the center of attention, she hasnt had to talk or act this much before and it's live TV on Raw no less where they expect perfection.

AJ needs work it's as simple as that. Nothing practice cant fix, she'll get better, but for now she's green.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



vanboxmeer said:


> Successful in what way? Ratings-wise there are no indicators that it is either a success or failure, it's the same as it's always been. Reaction wise, they only react whenever Punk or Bryan are in the segment with her, when she's ripping off Bryan's Yes Chants, or when she's playing tonsil hockey with one of the guys, otherwise they just sit on their hands whistling. Everything else is a reaction that is smaller than Kharma, and she didn't need main event exposure with main event talent selling for her in highlighted segments every week.


Listen to the crowd. How is that not successful? For something that was deemed such a monumental failure by yourself, not losing viewers seems like you're way off base. 

So let's make sure we're on the same page.

AJ doesn't get a reaction unless:

1. Punk or Bryan are involved
2. She's using the YES chant
3. Kissing Punk/Bryan/Kane

Well, congratulations. It seems you covered every part of this angle. That makes it easy to make sure you're not wrong.

Here's another shocker: Cena gets no reaction when he doesn't come out, his face isn't on the screen and his music doesn't hit. What do I win?

EDIT: Regarding her initial "pop": What reaction would you expect? In an industry where the entire crowd has been taught to boo heels and cheer faces, what are they to do with a character in complete limbo, as AJ is currently. Are they supposed to cheer the girl that slapped Punk and kissed Bryan? Or are they supposed to boo the girl who slapped Bryan and kissed Punk? They're just as bewildered as anyone else and seem confused as to where to go with her. She's an enigma and thus neutral to the crowd, it's the polar opposites of Bryan and Punk that get the reaction because of this.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



vanboxmeer said:


> Successful in what way? Ratings-wise there are no indicators that it is either a success or failure, it's the same as it's always been. Reaction wise, they only react whenever Punk or Bryan are in the segment with her, when she's ripping off Bryan's Yes Chants, or when she's playing tonsil hockey with one of the guys, otherwise they just sit on their hands whistling. Everything else is a reaction that is smaller than Kharma, and she didn't need main event exposure with main event talent selling for her in highlighted segments every week. Even The Great Khali got reactions when he was getting over on top guys in segments.


Why would ratings indicate success or failure? If you enjoy the product, which arguably is bad right now judging last RAW, ratings shouldn't matter, let alone dictate success or failure in an angle. And the crowd reacting to anyone is mostly the same with everyone on the roster, the only way heels get heat nowadays is through cheap heat and the only way faces get a reaction is through sucking up to the crowd. Gone are the days of Hogan as a classic face and The Iron Sheik or HHH as a classic heel.

That is the WWE nowadays. Though i do agree with AJ only getting a huge reaction when she uses Bryan's YES chants.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

This is a reach.

She's hitting certain beats as an actress playing a psycho bitch.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Funny that you bring up the casual viewer, because they were loving the entire thing. So I guess that "ineffectual performance" was quite successful. (Y)


yeah, because the arena was filled to the brink with little kids that were fascinated with a marriage proposal. in reality to people that know what is going on, it was still fucking retarded.

AJ came out to a fucking *funeral* when her music hit. nobody gave a fuck. same thing for the main event. the only time she got a reaction was when she came dressed as Kane in a place that i'm pretty sure was basically right next to her hometown. she's come out to dead silence what is it, 4 or 5 times now? for someone who feels so adamantly about this storyline being perfect, you sure do choose to ignore a lot of reasonable posts. you finally found one you think you can refute but just end up making a fool of yourself again.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> EDIT: Regarding her initial "pop": What reaction would you expect? In an industry where the entire crowd has been taught to boo heels and cheer faces, what are they to do with a character in complete limbo, as AJ is currently. Are they supposed to cheer the girl that slapped Punk and kissed Bryan? Or are they supposed to boo the girl who slapped Bryan and kissed Punk? They're just as bewildered as anyone else and seem confused as to where to go with her. She's an enigma and thus neutral to the crowd, it's the polar opposites of Bryan and Punk that get the reaction because of this.


except this isn't the first time she's come out to dead silence. so... what's your point?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> No, you don't understand. Two days ago i saw so many posts about how AJ is horrible and ruining everything, and yesterday i saw a bunch of creepy comments about how sexually attracted they are to AJ and what they would like to do to her that would get them 50 years in prison.
> 
> That is the IWC right there. :kane


A bunch of angry, sexually repressed/starved antisocialites? With no control over their life or standing they lash out at what they once loved. Makes sense.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> A bunch of angry, sexually repressed/starved antisocialites? With no control over their life or standing they lash out at what they once loved. Makes sense.


That is sadly the internet wrestling community.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Domenico said:


> That is the WWE nowadays. Though i do agree with AJ only getting a huge reaction when she uses Bryan's YES chants.


Outside of slaps/kisses what really is she given that can get a pop? She got a huge pop when she smacked Bryan.

I don't know what reaction she's supposed to get with the crowd. She's neither heel nor face currently.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

So now your argument is that, the same people you criticize for popping for Cena...having them NOT pop for AJ is your barometer for success?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

*I'm not really sure why she is supposed to act nervous with the character she is currently portraying. Doesn't make alot of sense. She probably really is nervous and that's fine, that doesn't pull me out of the angle at all. I'm not a huge fan of the angle but I'm curious to see how it goes come next Sunday night. *


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

She was very good on the mic IMO. How much do you wanna bet this thread gets closed in the next few hours tho.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> A bunch of angry, sexually repressed/starved antisocialites? With no control over their life or standing they lash out at what they once loved. Makes sense.


so you yourself state this is purely a love/hate thing, then say the people from the IWC who have an opinion on this are probably angry, sexually repressed anti-socialites? so that must include you, right? :lmao

pretty funny coming from someone who can't stop red repping me (LOL INTERNET) and posting AJ pictures as the reason. let's not forget how awesome she looked in that bikini that one time or how "awesome" her smile was when she *PULLED OUT A TABLE* right?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



ejc8710 said:


> She was very good on the mic IMO. How much do you wanna bet this thread gets closed in the next few hours tho.


It will probably be merged with the other thread.

Rep for the sig. lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Listen to the crowd. How is that not successful? For something that was deemed such a monumental failure by yourself, not losing viewers seems like you're way off base.
> 
> So let's make sure we're on the same page.
> 
> ...


Oh, then you must admit that the angle is 'successful' because of the other people carrying her through segments and massively favorable booking putting her over everyone harder than anyone else on the roster. Tben, it's comical to say she's this amazing, breakthrough talent, that can stand on her own and generate real, tangible, financial success to this company. No, she's unproven at best. And then you have to look at what did it cost you to get her "over" with said massive support. You've comically ended any residual heat from Kane's remasking, you've highlighted that Punk can't main event unless the company decides to make a diva a main eventer over him, you strip-mined everything that got Daniel Bryan over and transferred his chant to her as well as indicated that she is a bigger threat than he is to Punk's title thus emasculating him, and you took a match that helped draw an above-average B-PPV number for OTL and made it no longer about who is the better man and therefore helping add to their star, but instead it is what will AJ do or not do in the lowest drawing PPV of the year. And that's not even factoring in the opportunity cost of what if they instead spent those minutes developing Daniel Bryan into a real long-term RAW main event heel that is seen as the true threat to Punk's title, by instead making him the guy clearly controlling things and AJ instead being the support character instead of the starring one. Or even spending some of those minutes on giving Dolph Ziggler more live mic time to show his personality, or a portion of it to the tag division or the midcard. Don't use the instinctive Cena card cause he's getting the same average minutes he's always gotten before this storyline and during it. This is putting all your eggs in a basket that has no bottom to it, it's roof is so limited that you may not reap an overall benefit when it all ends at MITB. Thus how can it be a "success."


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> It will probably be merged with the other thread.
> 
> Rep for the sig. lol


All critiques/compliments aside, the most entertainment I've had with AJ is watching the outrageous bickering on here.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



vanboxmeer said:


> Oh, then you must admit that the angle is 'successful' because of the other people carrying her through segments and massively favorable booking putting her over everyone harder than anyone else on the roster. hben, it's comical to say she's this amazing, breakthrough talent, that can stand on her own and generate real, tangible, financial success to this company. No, she's unproven at best. And then you have to look at what did it cost you to get her "over" with said massive support. You've comically ended any residual heat from Kane's remasking, you've highlighted that Punk can't main event unless the company decides to make a diva a main eventer over him, you strip-mined everything that got Daniel Bryan over and transferred his chant to her as well as indicated that she is a bigger threat than he is to Punk's title thus emasculating him, and you took a match that helped draw an above-average B-PPV number for OTL and made it no longer about who is the better man and therefore helping add to their star, but instead it is what will AJ do or not do in the lowest drawing PPV of the year. And that's not even factoring in the opportunity cost of what if they instead spent those minutes developing Daniel Bryan into a real long-term RAW main event heel that is seen as the true threat to Punk's title, by instead making him the guy clearly controlling things and AJ instead being the support character instead of the starring one. Or even spending some of those minutes on giving Dolph Ziggler more live mic time to show his personality, or a portion of it to the tag division or the midcard. Don't use the instinctive Cena card cause he's getting the same average minutes he's always gotten before this storyline and during it. This is putting all your eggs in a basket that has no bottom to it, it's roof is so limited that you may not reap an overall benefit when it all ends at MITB. Thus how can it be a "success."


1. She got over back when AJ and her were on SD. Her and Bryan were basically the highlights of the show.
2. No one's saying she's some huge draw. _Massive_ strawman, but do you.
3. Kane? He was neutered by Cena and was in limbo. He didn't even get reaction from the crowd in the triple threat.
4. Yeah, Punk is not over Cena with the crowd. This storyline brought enough heat to push him to the main event. That, and Cena not really doing much.
5. AJ played a prominent role in Bryan's heat, so it's not like he doesn't owe her as well.
6. The special guest referee is almost always the biggest threat in the match. Remember HHH/HBK/Taker?
7. Lowest drawing? Welcome back from the future, Marty.
8. Bryan isn't going to be pushed as a top heel. We know Vince, why delude ourselves? Even the almighty Punk is just a belt-warming champ to Vince.
9. Main event feuds always take time away from other aspects of the show. _"If we didn't have Jericho bringing up Punk's third cousin twice removed having parking tickets, we'd have more time for...."_
10. What about Cena? He hasn't.. wait for it.. ended RAW in what, two weeks? Punk has. So has Bryan. So has AJ. Thanks to this angle. Punk and WWE title fans finally get their wish, but yet here we are.

As for how can it succeed? Let's see if the patient pulls through before we start digging, shall we?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> 1. She got over back when AJ and her were on SD. Her and Bryan were basically the highlights of the show.
> 2. No one's saying she's some huge draw. _Massive_ strawman, but do you.
> 3. Kane? He was neutered by Cena and was in limbo. He didn't even get reaction from the crowd in the triple threat.
> 4. Yeah, Punk is not over Cena with the crowd. This storyline brought enough heat to push him to the main event. That, and Cena not really doing much.
> ...



So happy there are people on this forum that are not just complete haters and can give analysis without some kind of wild hate filled hyperbole. Also, I love point 10, if you don't want Cena closing the show (and who does?) and you don't want the WWE Championship feud closing the show, who the fuck do you want closing the show? Santino? Big Show? I mean how bad would that be?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm not really sure why she is supposed to act nervous with the character she is currently portraying. Doesn't make alot of sense. She probably really is nervous and that's fine, that doesn't pull me out of the angle at all. I'm not a huge fan of the angle but I'm curious to see how it goes come next Sunday night. *


You don't get how she is supposed to act nervous when she is about to propose, really? I don't care how crazy you are, if you are asking someone you really like to marry you you are gonna be nervous. I personally would be shitting bricks.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Domenico said:


> No, you don't understand. Two days ago i saw so many posts about how AJ is horrible and ruining everything, and yesterday i saw a bunch of creepy comments about how sexually attracted they are to AJ and what they would like to do to her that would get them 50 years in prison.
> 
> That is the IWC right there. :kane


I've never wavered in my love for AJ or this storyline, I think AJ, Bryan and Punk have all done a great job. Your assessment is to broad IMO, to me the haters were just out in full force on Monday and only one guy said that whole "50 years in prison" line and the dude was joking, which it seems is not very accepted and/or understood on this forum. Some people have a dark sense of humor like that, I sit next to a guy at my job that throws out one dark joke after another and while it can get a bit tiring at times there are other times it is hilarious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



WPack911 said:


> You don't get how she is supposed to act nervous when she is about to propose, really? I don't care how crazy you are, if you are asking someone you really like to marry you you are gonna be nervous. I personally would be shitting bricks.


*No, for her character it doesn't make sense. We are show through backstage segments pretty much what her real reasoning is behind all of this. For a normal person, yeah they'd probably be nervous about something like that. But AJ is far, far, far from normal. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ gets credit from me for being the only diva that is even remotely interesting right now. 

And people can rag on this storyline all they want. It is silly, sure, but it is fun silly. There are far worse things going on in the WWE right now than this storyline or AJ's character.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



LadyCroft said:


> *No, for her character it doesn't make sense. We are show through backstage segments pretty much what her real reasoning is behind all of this. For a normal person, yeah they'd probably be nervous about something like that. But AJ is far, far, far from normal. *


You make her seem like she does not think or feel, she is not stupid she knows Bryan is trying to play her (unless that is somehow still an act between them, I assume not at this point) and she knows CM Punk does not feel for her the way she feels for him (she said that in that "I don't think you think about me the way I think your thinking about me" promo) even though she wants him to so badly she tries to block that out. 

She was nervous because she still has feelings just like anyone else, she is not some mindless heartless monster like Kane was both when he first started and earlier this year. When you ask a question where you know you might be rejected and also know that rejection would really hurt you deep down you are nervous and even scared.

Even though she is "crazy" she knows what she is doing, when she is in control and knows it she is fearless pretty much (like the way she controlled Kane after she knew he had feelings for her) but other times (like when she did not know if Bryan and/or Punk would stop her from jumping through the table) she has shown nervousness and fear. She can't make CM Punk say yes to marrying her, she knows she is not in control of this so she is scared and nervous because she is putting her heart out there to be hurt yet again just like it has been in the past by Bryan. 

I think the nervousness in that promo fit her character to a T honestly and that is why I think it made sense and was played well by her.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I'm almost positive if you proposed to a woman, you'd be nervous too. She was supposed to sound nervous. It's called logic, nimrods.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Raw should be replaced with two hours of AJ doing a strip tease on live television. Every. Single. Week.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Why does AJ steal the Yes chant for fucks sake


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Masquerade said:


> Why does AJ steal the Yes chant for fucks sake


Well, it could be a SIGN.  lol


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ is 10X worse than Kelly Kelly, in EVERY aspect of Professional Wrestling.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think her character is supposed to be that way. There have been other times where she's seemed perfectly comfortable talking.

Even if that promo did contain nerves, who can blame her? She's sky rocketed from nothing to playing a huge part in the WWE title feud - and that particular bit required a lot of speaking from her in an important segment.

But on the whole I'd say that sort of nervous, unsure side of her is just a part of her crazy persona.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think her character has been brilliant. Her character has got so much better since she started talking.


----------



## TheDarkPhenom (Jul 20, 2008)

I kinda see this branching off into her having some type of split personality. One being a type of manipulating attention whore and the other this timid likeable girl next door. Watching her promos and matches it seems like there are times she just sort of stops on a dime and changes everything. She seems to have different mannerisms sometimes too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MzPipebomb (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



rbhayek said:


> A crazy person is supposed to be talking nervously. Her job is to portray a woman who has lost her mind and is nuts over two guys and just fucking around with people. She's doing a decent job of doing so.


I agree.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

She is really bad on the mic, I don't know if they tell her to take so damn long to spit her words out but she dragged that segment on Raw out a good 7/8 minutes longer than it needed to be and as a result the rest of the show was playing catch up. I think we ended having 3 matches that were over in under a minute, the Tensai/ZigZag vs. Kidd/Christian match got about 30 seconds and none of the guys even got an entrance, it was a total blink and you miss it match and I assume it was that way because fucking AJ is so damn nervous on the mic it takes her 8 million years to string a sentence together.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> AJ is 10X worse than Kelly Kelly, in EVERY aspect of Professional Wrestling.


Good God man, pull yourself together.
If you are *Kelly Kelly Fan*'s alt account, I can accept that. I'm even willing to believe that Braden Walker knocked your brains out but please enlighten us on how you've come to this conclusion?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> She is really bad on the mic, I don't know if they tell her to take so damn long to spit her words out but she dragged that segment on Raw out a good 7/8 minutes longer than it needed to be and as a result the rest of the show was playing catch up. I think we ended having 3 matches that were over in under a minute, the Tensai/ZigZag vs. Kidd/Christian match got about 30 seconds and none of the guys even got an entrance, it was a total blink and you miss it match and I assume it was that way because fucking AJ is so damn nervous on the mic it takes her 8 million years to string a sentence together.




I doubt it. As far as opening segments go, it wasn't any longer than your typical Raw opening segment. Plus, later in the night we had the Cena/Kane vs Show/Jericho match which was so long that it spanned two commercial breaks. I think that WWE had them stretch things out on purpose, especially since they were taping Smackdown right after Raw and thus several of them were going to have to pull double-duty. I mean you had all those Santino segments as well as the segments hyping up Cole/Lawler, that it was obvious that WWE were padding for time.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Probably because she's realised just how shit of a storyline she's in?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think she is fine on the mic, plays her character well.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

She played a nervous crazy chick on Monday... That was about to propose, which was premeditated... C'mon guys wake up...it's not hard to realize she has to act nervous to play the part right....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

NightmareInc. said:


> Raw should be replaced with two hours of AJ doing a strip tease on live television. Every. Single. Week.


Kelly Kelly should do the strip tease she's much better from when she did her expose on ECW


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly should do the strip tease she's much better from when she did her expose on ECW


That would be an option if Kelly Kelly didn't sleep with every male competitor on the roster, if you see it once, you never go back. unk2


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly should do the strip tease she's much better from when she did her expose on ECW



The same ECW where she botched taking off her bra and botched taking off the lid of a can of whipped cream.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

SporadicAttack said:


> And to some people here, John Cena's gimmick is consistent just like this AJ/Bryan/Punk storyline and actually it's even more consistent.
> 
> John Cena: Faces new/old opponent, odds are against him, he overcomes the odds and wins. It's been going on for years and it hasn't changed. (with the exception of losing to The Rock)
> 
> See what I'm saying? Consistency doesn't equal a good storyline.


That's not so much consistency as much as it is with to do with character _predictability_. Many fans see Cena's involvement in any angle or program as some sort of forgone conclusion based on the unreachable platform his character has reached. The Cena character is also the recipient of some of the most sycophantic tactics employed by the 'E in recent memory, although that's getting more away from what you pointed out in your post.

As for this story, it isn't near perfect but has been refreshing in its continuity and colour. After seeing the outpouring of grief over this past Raw's utilisation of the story you'd think it was the hardest thing in the world to decipher or follow without having an aneurysm. Having sat through it I can say with a straight face that I made sense of what occurred in the love triangle. Despite the sloppy transitioning between episodes, as well as disregarding how some fans receive such an angle, it still primarily surmised the factors of which the feud's been based on: AJ's reckless abandon, D- Bry's ultimately sneaky demeanour, and Punk's attempts at making sense of these advances and the scenario he faces (the weakest character-wise, in my view) . 



Starbuck said:


> Other than kiss them randomly, AJ hasn't really done or said anything else, other than run around and scream YES, Bryan hasn't really done anything else and other than stand there and look awkward, Punk hasn't really done anything else so to have marriage proposals was just fucking ridiculous but in a good way imo.


Just extracted a few points I'd like to refute (although your views are pretty well-reasoned). 

This Punk-AJ-Bryan storyline is an off-the-wall, zany angle that is representative of WWE's bizarre little Springer-esque world. However, there has been substance to the feud even if it hasn't been as linear or clean (pro wrestling wise) as a feud such as Jericho-Michaels or HBK-Taker through to HHH-Taker (with HBK). Substance isn't necessarily gained _only_ through a feud; the events preceding it give the storyline and its components more depth as well. 

This, of course, all stretches back before the arc took place, particularly with Bryan's heel character ultimately using and discarding a fragile AJ Lee sometime in late April-early May. She became enamoured with trying to win back Bryan, who wasn't being reciprocal in the slightest, before turning her attention to his opponent CM Punk. Kane soon becomes involved after being previously used by both wrestlers against each other as weapons. Becoming a little more vixen-like, AJ begins to play with Kane's head and ultimately screws him out of the immediate picture. She's gone from a wallflower to a profile more reflecting of a femme-fatale that has us questioning if she really is the emotional equivalent of a ping pong ball (the more likely description based on what has been seen this past Monday) or a gradually evolving deviant character using her feminine wiles. 



> You can't really compare it to the HHH/Steph/Kurt love triangle as I've seen some people doing here because they aren't even on the same planet in terms of character investment or plot development. The latter involved a married couple with serious on air chemistry and the third wheel trying to weasel his way into the marriage, also with serious on air chemistry with the woman he was trying to steal. The latter involves AJ, who looks like a little girl, randomly kissing 2 guys who she never loved and never loved her. It's so stupid you have to laugh lol.


Hm. They're comparable in the _nature_ of the stories alone. Comparisons between character investments are more circumstantial then let on. You had long-established personalities in HHH/Steph, with Angle as a lesser example at the time, while now you have a very new personality in AJ Lee, newly-featured title contender in Daniel Bryan and a champ in CM Punk who, although very popular, wouldn't be seen in the same light as HHH both yesterday and today. The benefits of star power, eh? On-air chemistry is something that is interpreted differently from person to person (although there is such thing as a consensus), from pro-wrestling, to other forms of fiction, all the way through to real life examples. Also, AJ looking like a little girl doesn't really have much relevance here. Many people find her attractive as all involved characters have at one point (except for maybe Kane and the stash of date-rape drugs he keeps handy).

Possible cons with the material, in regards to the plot, are how likeable the current face characters in Punk and AJ come across to the masses for both short-term and long-term periods. For instance, is AJ too 'in your face' and annoying to be fully accepted. Will most fans look at Punk as a hypocrite (kayfabe in this case) in his handling of his love interest? You know, kissing AJ but then saying he hasn't got strong feelings for her. I personally saw it as a way of giving Punk a cool, no fucks given edge in stealing a kiss from a diva, but it's still a fuckery of logic. 

*Much more worrying though is the prioritisation of a new character over the main title of the company. My god, when Punk said he "didn't care if he lost the WWE title" to speak his feelings on AJ I swear I could've heard collective exasperated groans of the pro wrestling mindset all at once. There's no need to devalue the title to heighten interest in a fued's key component (AJ Lee in this case); the fued is ultimately for the title, for christ sake. I don't mind the two main character's taking a back seat when needed, but at least have them talk up the title as if it was their key objective instead of sacrificing its worth for a new character. I hope the result of MITB will at least pave way for a reestablishment of the title's importance, whether Punk loses, MITB cash in, etc. That is my main issue and one that really lets the feud down when stronger writing was all that was needed. * 



vanboxmeer said:


> The fact that they are giving away Daniel Bryan's catchphrase to her is one of the most blatant acts of burying I've seen to date. If they don't want you to get over, they'll take anything that got you over in the first place and transfer it to someone else. WWE 2012


May I ask what you ultimately see Bryan as? A top star? You seem very concerned for him judging by most of your posts.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

He is always negative about Bryan. It's his gimmick.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think she's fine. The content of the promo sucked though


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Her promo felt like it took 30 mins at the start of raw. I'm just getting sick of this whole love triangle bs and her 10 second pauses inbetween each word.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ's great. Deal with it, haters.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Sounded good to me. Had the crowd responding to everything she did and she once again had the ratings in steady numbers this week. Everyone in this thread who's complaining sounds jealous that a guy like Ziggler could never carry a storyline like she is right now.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



fathergll said:


> Is AJ just that bad on the mic? I just got done watching last nights RAW and it was uncomfortable watching her up there with the mic. I'm sure someone is going to say "oh that's her character, she's acting nervous because she's going to ask Punk to marry her" But every time I've seen her on TV she just bombs really bad up there. Ackward pauses and not knowing where to go in her promo. The entire time she's stumbling
> 
> 
> Working the mic is tough and very few do it really well but she might be one of the worst I've seen in a long time. off the top of my head I can't think of anyone worst.
> ...


*It is her character, she's supposed to be on edge. I think they call it "acting" although I'm not an expert, so don't quote me on that.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Like others have said its her current character and "Acting" IMO. Although you ca ndefinitely tell AJ is much more comfortable in the taped backstage segments than when shes in fron tof the live crowd but that is somethhing that will get easier for her as she is in front of a live crowd more.

ALot of things on Raw seemed to be drawn out longer than they needed to be, and I am pretty sure that was a direct effect of having to tape SD the same nightand plans having to change.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



> Working the mic is tough and very few do it really well but she might be one of the worst I've seen in a long time. *off the top of my head I can't think of anyone worst.*


Khali
Jack Swagger
Ziggler
Sheamus
Johnny L
John Morrison
Kofi Kingston
Eve
Kelly Kellly
The Bellas
Gail Kim
Alica Fox
Michael Mcgullicutty or whatever the fuck his last name is
Heath Slater

For your information, talking slow is not bad mic skills and considering she was more over than both Bryan and Punk on Monday, she's DEFINITELY doing something right.


----------



## Dufrais (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't stand her. Especially the whole skipping to the ring thing. That needs to stop.

Just put her in the Divas ghetto and lets get back to business.

Sent from my LT26i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

^ Let's not forget Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, it could be a SIGN.  lol


I actually enjoy AJ more than other divas. However she overuses YES chants and audience actually gets tired from a point on and chant less when the catchphrase's owner DB shows up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



AthenaMark said:


> Khali
> Jack Swagger
> Ziggler
> Sheamus
> ...


Kofi, Sheamus, and Ziggler shouldn't be on that list.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dufrais said:


> I can't stand her. Especially the whole skipping to the ring thing. That needs to stop.
> 
> Just put her in the Divas ghetto and *lets get back to business.*
> Sent from my LT26i using VerticalSports.Com App


Yes lets get back to more Cena "overcoming the odds", CM Punk vs random heel challenger #123234 that he is clearly above, Sheamus vs random heel challenger #12343 who he is clearly above, Ryback squashes, Brodus Clay squashes and dancing, Tensai beating up his "worshiper", Santino comedy angles

Ahh yes business as usual, sorry got a little carried away there but seriosuly the people cimplaining about the AJ stuff I would be willing to bet complain about all this stuff to and this is the stuff you would get more of without this Punk/Bryan/AJ love triangle thing.


----------



## SeriousThreat (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Get her the fuck out of the main event. Its a fucking joke how much emphasis the WWE is putting on this girl. There is nothing remotely special about her.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Yes lets get back to mor Cena "overcoming the odds", CM Punk vs random heel challenger #123234 that he is clearly above, Sheamus vs random heel challenger #12343 who he is clearly above, Ryback squashes, Brodus Clay squashes and dancing, Tensai beating up his "worshiper", Santino comedy angles
> 
> Ahh yes business as usual, sorry got a little carried away there but seriosuly the people cimplaining about the AJ stuff I would be willing to bet complain about all this stuff to and this is the stuff you would get more of without this Punk/Bryan/AJ love triangle thing.


People here get frustrated when everything is stale and repetitive, but complain when WWE tries a new angle. 

Well, I'm sorry if Tyson Kidd isn't main-eventing every PPV with Dean Ambrose in ironman matches.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Domenico said:


> That would be an option if Kelly Kelly didn't sleep with every male competitor on the roster, if you see it once, you never go back. unk2


Kelly Kelly has NOT slept around backstage that is total lies



gl83 said:


> The same ECW where she botched taking off her bra and botched taking off the lid of a can of whipped cream.


Her bra not coming off was part of the act you know to show she was teasing the crowd by not having her bra come off

As for that can of whipped cream that must of been a faulty can which wasent her fault whoever was in charge should of checked it was gonna work before that segment was filmed


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> People here get frustrated when everything is stale and repetitive, but complain when WWE tries a new angle.
> 
> Well, I'm sorry if Tyson Kidd isn't main-eventing every PPV with Dean Ambrose in ironman matches.


I totally agree with what you said, except it's not everyone as I personally love this angle and there are many others on here that do too. Also, given the main event of Raw had both AJ and Eve you must have been in heaven this week judging by your Avatar and Sig huh?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ is captivating to say the least. And no one can deny the audience is on the edge of there Seat, to see what she is going to do
Next. And like Cole said on smackdown last week, "she is the most talked about and controversial star in the WWE" the fact this thread has this many replies, proves it to be true. I hope AJ remains on our tv screens, keeps doing big things.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Now I know that Daniel still gets the occational YES chant, but watching this week's RAW I have noticed that A.J is getting much louder YES chants. This is not just this week, but it's been going on for a few weeks now.

To me this is sort of alarming. The YES chants were just about the only way to get Daniel Bryan to be that next level superstar, it was the only way to force WWE to make him a star when it wasn't in their plans. What will happen now? Do you think Daniel will be thrown back into the midcard now?

I blame the fans for this, it's like they have completely given up on Daniel Bryan just because he was thrust into a goofy storyline. The fans are showing the WWE that the YES! chant was not exclusive to Bryan so now they might get the impression that the chant was over all along and not him.

I find this very sad, I am not a Daniel bryan fan but I think he deserves better from the fans. I really wanted to see him have a feud with John Cena down the road but I don't think that the WWE will want to do this now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Who knows if shes nervous on the mic or if shes just that damn good on the mic. I think shes doing a decent job. She must feel the pressure though considering all eyes are on her on live tv and since divas havent been in top main event storylines for along time she must feel the pressure is really on her to deliver good for the company


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is where the rubber meets the road as far as this whole storyline is concerned from where I'm sitting:

The consistency of the angle is derived from the very heart of it, which predates CM Punk's involvement by several months at least, and is quite bluntly the conduit through which Daniel Bryan has so efficiently "grown up" as a compelling character. You have to hand it to WWE on this one. Their typical _modus operandi_ in recent years is to haphazardly sketch together an angle out of a black hole that is never sufficiently explained or reasoned. It's why, no matter how complex (or, rather, convoluted) many of their top storylines become, they can never quite be taken seriously as something worthy of a popular televized serial's better work. Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve had its solid moments and while at times groan-inducing in its particulars (chiefly the first few weeks of Ryder's inclusion), but the beginning of the angle was simply Kane coming back and chokeslamming John Cena to conclude Monday Night Raw. Afterward, he spoke of coming back to ensure Cena embraced the hate, as Cena's t-shirt declaring "Rise Above Hate" drove him crazy (apparently it stands as one of the few feuds in WWE history that was begun by a t-shirt) and in so doing prepare him to defeat The Rock at Wrestlemania (surely there have been worse, less meaningful storylines in the past, as at least Kane's feud with Cena was positioned to foreshadow Wrestlemania--which it never quite did, but oh well).

The whole Daniel Bryan/AJ storyline began way back in November on Smackdown. I believe this may have been the first segment?






What makes the storyline stand out in comparison to _most_ WWE love stories is that they have, for once, placed the female in the role of the aggressor, the courter, the pursuer. From the very outset, it was AJ who was in puppy love with Bryan, and this hard, strongly-defined consistency of the angle has never wavered. Right through all of those weeks preceding Bryan's slow-burn heel turn in winter, and all the way through this important segment between the two of them in which AJ admits that she loves Bryan. Take note of Bryan's reaction:






And as we all know, the storyline has had its twists and turns. It's why I do not believe that the "18 seconds" moment at Wrestlemania was a way in which to truly bury Bryan at all. Even WWE with all of its routine plotting mishaps, it was clear that the only logical World Heavyweight Championship match at Extreme Rules was the rematch from Wrestlemania between Daniel Bryan and Sheamus. I find it difficult to believe Vince McMahon wanted Daniel Bryan to be seen as merely a joke heading into protected babyface Sheamus's first World Heavyweight Championship defense. Bryan's villainous promo that week of Wrestlemania in which he dumped AJ was where it became evident that it was Bryan whose character was going to evolve directly from the Wrestlemania match, while Sheamus would continue doing his "Great White" thing. 

It is here where AJ became the prime mover of the storyline in most pointed fashion, endeavoring to somehow win Bryan back but to no avail. Her almost psychotic breakdowns during this time period demonstrably forecast the latest incarnation of the storyline, right down to her "taking turns" between Bryan, Kane and CM Punk in showing her brand of love for each man. 

As the angle has developed, the relationship between AJ and Bryan has been consistently depicted as a kind of sick, _film noir_ "love," with each character fundamentally enabling the other to become much, much worse and poisoning one another with their ostensible mind games. And this takes me back to my initial point, which is that as AJ has become a more fully endowed character, so too has Bryan and vice versa. It is rare to see such a thoroughly symbiotic relationship in action. *Starbuck*'s right that it is difficult to compare to Triple H/Stephanie/Angle, but I'm not sure it's any less dynamic in terms of sheer narrative propulsion. Unfortunately, the Trips/Steph/Kurt romantic love triangle never quite entirely developed any one of the three characters about whom it revolved. Its primary achievemnt was making Triple H a much more sympathetic figure, and in so doing advanced him into a plateau on which the only recourse available was to organically turn babyface from it all. That short-lived pseudo-babyface run was, of course, cut drastically short when he thoroughly "re-turned," so to speak, in being revealed to be the (exceedingly logical) mastermind to downright murder or cripple Stone Cold Steve Austin. Ultimately, Trips/Steph/Kurt on its own stands most decisively as a long-running case of foreshadowing--as the Triple H/Stepanie relationship (kayfabe) exploded upon his return as a babyface in early 2002 and Stephanie found herself managing the man who psychologically courted her in an entirely different manner from Angle back in 2000, Chris Jericho. Sadly, that aspect to the angle never materialized, as theirs was made known to be a strictly "business venture." 

That aside, the maturation of Bryan into a sort of half-Iago, half-Machiavelli figure, perpetually using AJ for his own ends while hilariously pointing to every other fellow whose orbit she broaches as someone merely using her has been fantastically realized by WWE and the three performers. You can tell CM Punk is playing the "John Cena" role of last year's Summer of Punk-Money in the Bank build-up, with the least to do except standing as the fundamentally virtuous face champion attempting to completely process what is happening around him. As for the matter of



-Skullbone- said:


> Possible cons with the material, in regards to the plot, are how likeable the current face characters in Punk and AJ come across to the masses for both short-term and long-term periods. For instance, is AJ too 'in your face' and annoying to be fully accepted. *Will most fans look at Punk as a hypocrite (kayfabe in this case) in his handling of his love interest? You know, kissing AJ but then saying he hasn't got strong feelings for her. I personally saw it as a way of giving Punk a cool, no fucks given edge in stealing a kiss from a diva, but it's still a fuckery of logic.*


Most casual fans I've spoken with (almost all of whom have relished the storyline, for what it's worth), male and female alike, see no problem with CM Punk's positive actions in the angle. What many _do_ gripe about is how weak he's portrayed. Why doesn't he just tell AJ that she's fucking nuts and move on? That is the one fly in the ointment for them. My reading of the angle is that, yes, Punk could be depicted more strongly but I don't think it's out of bounds to make the assumption that Punk, based on his "I dig crazy chicks" remark and originally jovial, smiling behavior when confronted by AJ (back when, comparatively speaking to the last few weeks of programming, she seemed fairly harmless and even very sympathetic and "sweet" toward him), that unlike in the case of Bryan, there is actually a rather small but nevertheless marginally potent dose of reciprocity coming from Punk to AJ, or at least there was until his passing back those little vibes slowly but surely became sincere, serious concern for AJ's well-being as her unstable behavior became more acutely evident to him. Considering the role Cena plays (even, frankly, succumbing to Eve's kiss back in February as part of the storyline with Ryder and Kane), it's not altogether difficult to believe that he would very likely be playing a part in this angle almost no different from the one Punk has played, since AJ's actions have evoked true fear from the babyface for what might happen to AJ in the future. 

Speaking technically, I don't think Punk has ever seen AJ as his "love interest"; it was more like he accepted her strangely alluring melange of apparent craziness and cuteness, or whatever you wish to describe it as, and lightheartedly made note of how much he tends to "dig crazy chicks": his way, it would seem, of okaying her deeds up to that point in the storyline, before her monstrous side became clear and unquestionable to him weeks and weeks later--in that sense he's the "dupe" of the _film noir_ who halfway through realizes the error of his ways, while Bryan's played essentially a _homme fatale_ for AJ ever since last fall. As you say, all of this reinforces just how "cool" (at least by current WWE standards, that is) CM Punk is, and the torment and anguish he's finally reached in his role in the storyline foreshadow his inevitable breaking apart from this angle, almost surely at Money in the Bank, with some kind of climactic final act ensuing... Something like... AJ being inadvertently "hit" by Punk in the match, let's say, with Bryan's manipulation thereof, forces AJ's demented mind to finally fully accept Bryan as her one true love, so she takes it upon herself to figuratively screw CM Punk, and Punk finally finds himself in the corner where he must defeat Bryan--via a GTS, I'm figuring--and manhandling AJ in compelling her arm to make the three count, after which he both literally and figuratively bows out of the storyline by letting Bryan and AJ have each other... One would hope that the final act of the babyface restores his reputation and makes him appear "strong," after having briefly indulged in all of the wrong behavior by "the girl." Guess we'll see, but it would be an ideal way in which this phase of the whole Bryan/AJ saga would wrap up, with Punk's part finally concluded as he probably has "bigger fish to fry" in a briefcase-possessing John Cena at Summerslam.



-Skullbone- said:


> *Much more worrying though is the prioritisation of a new character over the main title of the company. My god, when Punk said he "didn't care if he lost the WWE title" to speak his feelings on AJ I swear I could've heard collective exasperated groans of the pro wrestling mindset all at once. There's no need to devalue the title to heighten interest in a fued's key component (AJ Lee in this case); the fued is ultimately for the title, for christ sake. I don't mind the two main character's taking a back seat when needed, but at least have them talk up the title as if it was their key objective instead of sacrificing its worth for a new character. I hope the result of MITB will at least pave way for a reestablishment of the title's importance, whether Punk loses, MITB cash in, etc. That is my main issue and one that really lets the feud down when stronger writing was all that was needed. *


This, for a moment, legitimately irked me as well. However, in the context of the promo I'm ultimately okay with it. What he was saying, in a rough way, was that unlike Bryan he's not in this simply to hold the WWE Championship (Bryan's courting of AJ and mind games to make her call the match in his favor being yet another case of a heel doing whatever is necessary to take home the gold). What he should have added is that he wants to be the honorable champion, the fighting champion he's been for eight months, the champion who can look himself in the mirror before collapsing late at night after another championship defense, because he did it the right way when it was "Clobberin' Time." Finally, the babyface who was for weeks depicted as wishy-washy and unable to clear the air with AJ, does so before the "WWE Universe" while holding his most precious prize. His honesty was refreshing, even if it was rather limited in its scope (but, I can understand this approach seeing as it arguably maximizes the mystery going into the pay-per-view Sunday), and it's no surprise to me that it provoked a "CM PUNK!" chant from the audience, who throughout the night were caustically, almost violently, screaming for AJ and Punk to marry one another (sociologically underlining just how much crazy behavior, once given a pass, manifests itself in creating a mob of fools and "useful idiots"), finally hearing what they actually did not want to hear from Punk, but ultimately embraced because in this play he's the honest Hamlet finally coming in and doing what is right, however late the hour.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> AJ is captivating to say the least. And no one can deny the audience is on the edge of there Seat, to see what she is going to do
> Next. And like Cole said on smackdown last week, "she is the most talked about and controversial star in the WWE" the fact this thread has this many replies, proves it to be true. I hope AJ remains on our tv screens, keeps doing big things.


^^^Agreed. I love watching AJ and hopefully WWE stands by her and keeps her in top storylines since they too seem to be high on her.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

hardyorton said:


> Thats my probelm with it, if it wasn't for the title i be all for her not caring about either of them but this is for the WWE Title and is not some feud thats a knock off. She shouldn't be the main focus of this feud if thats the case Bryan and Punk are more then capable to carry this feud plus if this is to get AJ over it has exactly worked she only gets a reaction when she says "YES". No Diva should be put over in a WWE title feud unless this is going to lead to her screwing over Punk and teaming up with Bryan as his Crazy girlfriend.


How sure are you that this feud could be carried by Punk and Bryan? Don't get me wrong they are both tremendous in the ring and can both work the mic, but how often have these guys been overshadowed? The technical wrestling aspect just doesn't sell to the young audience anymore, and even some of the older audience is not that intelligent to understand the art of wrestling. The addition of AJ brings in a multitude of different classes of viewers which is why these two have finally got their chance to close the show out instead of Cena. And you say you want it to lead to her screwing Punk and joining Bryan, but you seem like you're already writing this angle off. Give it time and see how it all plays out.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Smarks will YES! for Bryan, marks will YES! against him for/with other people.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Yeah. Which was probably WWE's plan off adding her to the feud. D-Bry got over w/o their permission so they decided to try to use the Yes thing to get someone else over.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

That's because AJ is freaking over right now and Daniel Bryan is a bit boring,


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Here is where the rubber meets the road as far as this whole storyline is concerned from where I'm sitting:
> 
> The consistency of the angle is derived from the very heart of it, which predates CM Punk's involvement by several months at least, and is quite bluntly the conduit through which Daniel Bryan has so efficiently "grown up" as a compelling character. You have to hand it to WWE on this one. Their typical _modus operandi_ in recent years is to haphazardly sketch together an angle out of a black hole that is never sufficiently explained or reasoned. It's why, no matter how complex (or, rather, convoluted) many of their top storylines become, they can never quite be taken seriously as something worthy of a popular televized serial's better work. Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve had its solid moments and while at times groan-inducing in its particulars (chiefly the first few weeks of Ryder's inclusion), but the beginning of the angle was simply Kane coming back and chokeslamming John Cena to conclude Monday Night Raw. Afterward, he spoke of coming back to ensure Cena embraced the hate, as Cena's t-shirt declaring "Rise Above Hate" drove him crazy (apparently it stands as one of the few feuds in WWE history that was begun by a t-shirt) and in so doing prepare him to defeat The Rock at Wrestlemania (surely there have been worse, less meaningful storylines in the past, as at least Kane's feud with Cena was positioned to foreshadow Wrestlemania--which it never quite did, but oh well).
> 
> ...


Really dedicated and Excellent well thought out post. Always love when you post, always extremely compelling, and well put together. Excellent post!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Daniel Bryan is supposed to be a heel and he has been a very good heel and the WWE wants to keep him a heel. Crowds were starting to you the YES! chant in a positive manner for him which was going to eventually lead to them either having to turn him face or have a heel that is cheered.

I think having the YES! chant "transferred" to AJ is the WWE attempt to keep him a heel with the majority of the audience. Its a risk b/c the YES chant was one of the things that got Bryan over the most in the first place. I think the WWE is trying to turn the YES! chant into something that gets directed towards Bryan in a "negative" manner and make him an even bigger heel.

We will have to wait and see if it works.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

The whole reason for the YES chant for D Bry, wasn't to have the people chant it with him, but to be an annoying cocky heel. Other superstar faces have used it against him e.g. Sheamus, Cm Punk and now A.J. ( a tweener) Others using the chant will only strengthen the chant not weaken it. You know what they say, Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. The yes shirts are still selling, Daniel Bryan still gets a reaction, the chants, nor him are not going away in my opinion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



A-C-P said:


> Daniel Bryan is supposed to be a heel and he has been a very good heel and the WWE wants to keep him a heel. Crowds were starting to you the YES! chant in a positive manner for him which was going to eventually lead to them either having to turn him face or have a heel that is cheered.
> 
> I think having the YES! chant "transferred" to AJ is the WWE attempt to keep him a heel with the majority of the audience. Its a risk b/c the YES chant was one of the things that got Bryan over the most in the first place. I think the WWE is trying to turn the YES! chant into something that gets directed towards Bryan in a "negative" manner and make him an even bigger heel.
> 
> We will have to wait and see if it works.



Yes but I remember Daniel Bryan coming out to the (or second) pop of the night for over a month after Wrestlemania, he was a monster with the crowd and they would be in a frenzy for him. Even when he got booed you still had a lot of YES chants. Recently he hasn't been getting a very big pop at all compared to before. If Daniel was a guy that the WWE was firmly behind, I wouldnt be concerned but I feel like the WWE are hoping for him to slip up so they can justify moving him back down the card. That is why I am angry at the fans, the fans were Daniel's life support this entire time, and now alot of people have given up on the objective to make him a big star. People did this with Ryder too, though it's a little bit different.

I can't stand when fans are on to something and they become so close in making a star but then give up on them. Like i said I am not a Daniel Bryan fan, but those YES chants should NOT go to A.J, it is wrong to do this. Would you have seen Trish start saying the ''if ya smelllll'' catchphrase in 2000? They should give A.J here own material, bottom line. I really hate how Daniel Bryan is becoming an afterthought in this whole mess.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I'd be nervous too if I were asked to carry a WWE Title feud that should have little to do with me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Yes but I remember Daniel Bryan coming out to the (or second) pop of the night for over a month after Wrestlemania, he was a monster with the crowd and they would be in a frenzy for him. Even when he got booed you still had a lot of YES chants. Recently he hasn't been getting a very big pop at all compared to before. If Daniel was a guy that the WWE was firmly behind, *I wouldnt be concerned but I feel like the WWE are hoping for him to slip up so they can justify moving him back down the card*. That is why I am angry at the fans, the fans were Daniel's life support this entire time, and now alot of people have given up on the objective to make him a big star. People did this with Ryder too, though it's a little bit different.
> 
> I can't stand when fans are on to something and they become so close in making a star but then give up on them. Like i said I am not a Daniel Bryan fan, but those YES chants should NOT go to A.J, it is wrong to do this. Would you have seen Trish start saying the ''if ya smelllll'' catchphrase in 2000? They should give A.J here own material, bottom line. I really hate how Daniel Bryan is becoming an afterthought in this whole mess.


I wouldn't really be shocked if the bolded part above was true either. My opinion is that its the WWE's way of trying ot keep him heel and make him an even bigger heel that is "hated" by everyone(for the right reasons) Like I said we'll have to wait and see if it works.

I also don't think the fans have "given up" on him at all I think alot of it is people really don't know whether they want to cheer or boo the guy and this is what the WWE is trying ot "fix"

I do agree on giving AJ her "own" material and if they are as high on he as people seem to think she will eventually be given her "own" material or the YES thing will be fgiven to her and D Bryan will get "new" material. The YES stuff for AJ works b/c she is the jolted vindicitve former lover of Bryan trying to get even with him.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Here is where the rubber meets the road as far as this whole storyline is concerned from where I'm sitting:
> 
> The consistency of the angle is derived from the very heart of it, which predates CM Punk's involvement by several months at least, and is quite bluntly the conduit through which Daniel Bryan has so efficiently "grown up" as a compelling character. You have to hand it to WWE on this one. Their typical _modus operandi_ in recent years is to haphazardly sketch together an angle out of a black hole that is never sufficiently explained or reasoned. It's why, no matter how complex (or, rather, convoluted) many of their top storylines become, they can never quite be taken seriously as something worthy of a popular televized serial's better work. Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve had its solid moments and while at times groan-inducing in its particulars (chiefly the first few weeks of Ryder's inclusion), but the beginning of the angle was simply Kane coming back and chokeslamming John Cena to conclude Monday Night Raw. Afterward, he spoke of coming back to ensure Cena embraced the hate, as Cena's t-shirt declaring "Rise Above Hate" drove him crazy (apparently it stands as one of the few feuds in WWE history that was begun by a t-shirt) and in so doing prepare him to defeat The Rock at Wrestlemania (surely there have been worse, less meaningful storylines in the past, as at least Kane's feud with Cena was positioned to foreshadow Wrestlemania--which it never quite did, but oh well).
> 
> ...


If there was a award for post of the year I would nominate this. It's unbiased, deep, and well thought out. 

This storyline has truly been building since last November when AJ and Bryan got together and it has gotten bigger and better since IMO. Your break down of each character and comparison to a noir storyline was great also and matches my feelings on each of them. 

I have no idea what the pay off will be at MitB and that is so exciting to me, I have watched wrestling so long that I can call the storyline directions and endings most of the time, at one point I was almost only watching just to see if I would be right. This storyline has not given me the chance to do that at all and has been completely unpredictable, and that is so refreshing to me especially since I like the storyline itself and all the wrestlers (AJ/Bryan/Punk) involved also.

I know only one thing about this storyline and that is that I love it and that seeing the payoff of it has me more excited then I have been about wrestling in very long time.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

*You have to understand that she is still young. Also it takes time to perfect her mic skills. It's not done overnight and also all the eyes are on her. I doubt you OP would do a better job than she does up there. 

She will get better with time just like DB has. *


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I said an post before it happens to even the best,The Rock IMO the best promo cutter of all time was stumbling through his promo remember he had his promo lines on his wrist.AJ has done an excellent job so far and this past Monday was an one off,6 weeks of legendary work and one week of bad work does not mean she has problems on the mic.She is no Mickie James on the mic who by the way would never had suffered like that,although shes better than any other Diva who has picked up an Mic the rest apart from maybe EVE when I listen to them my ears are bleeding.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



A-C-P said:


> I wouldn't really be shocked if the bolded part above was true either. My opinion is that its the WWE's way of trying ot keep him heel and make him an even bigger heel that is "hated" by everyone(for the right reasons) Like I said we'll have to wait and see if it works.
> 
> I also don't think the fans have "given up" on him at all I think alot of it is people really don't know whether they want to cheer or boo the guy and this is what the WWE is trying ot "fix"
> 
> I do agree on giving AJ her "own" material and if they are as high on he as people seem to think she will eventually be given her "own" material or the YES thing will be fgiven to her and D Bryan will get "new" material. The YES stuff for AJ works b/c she is the jolted vindicitve former lover of Bryan trying to get even with him.


The only way I see this making any sense is if A.J joins up with Daniel Bryan, then they could both do the YES thing and be over as a unit.

Heels should not be getting cheered, but it is alarming when a heel is getting a lot of support, then the support gradually dies down. You just know that Daniel could be a super babyface down the road, but if he loses support then that won't work. If the WWE were smart they would keep his overness so that when he does turn face he would get monster pops.

The last thing that needs to happen is the YES chant being associated with other wrestlers. Daniel struck lightning with the YES thing, he is a very good wrestler and deserves so much better than midcard status. There is gold in a John Cena / Daniel Bryan feud if Daniel Bryan regains his overness.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

NOBODY here is an expert on promos...

people who think that even CM punk is a good promo guy needs to get their head checked..

THREADSTARTER u dont know mannersims or moods, shes doin an EXCELLENT JOB so far in this character, very good..

the character is beyond odd and shes playing is perfectly


HELL THREADSTARTER SHE FOOLED YOUR ASS and anyone else who agrees with you

*SHES NOT NERVOUS U PG GUYS JUST HAVENT WATCHED AS MUCH AS I HAVE THERFORE U LACK THE EXPERIENCE IN WHAT A CHARACTER SHOULD BE..*

fuck i wish i ran into this thread earlier i wouldve had a field day with u so called "wrestling fans"


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



AA world champ said:


> *I said an post before it happens to even the best,The Rock IMO the best promo cutter of all time was stumbling through his promo remember he had his promo lines on his wrist.*AJ has done an excellent job so far and this past Monday was an one off,6 weeks of legendary work and one week of bad work does not mean she has problems on the mic.She is no Mickie James on the mic who by the way would never had suffered like that,although shes better than any other Diva who has picked up an Mic the rest apart from maybe EVE when I listen to them my ears are bleeding.



Ummmmmmmmmm.. are u one of those guys that STILL think that bullet notes was done accidently, and not planned??


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, well, thank you very much, both of you.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I think if she was calm and confident on the mic, she wouldn't come across as psychotic and crazy, which is basically what she is trying to portray. Not to mention even the best promo cutters have off days e.g. rock, flair, HHH etc. nevermind someone who is fairly new to the business. She will get better.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



alliance said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm.. are u one of those guys that STILL think that bullet notes was done accidently, and not planned??


He was stumbling in many promos against Cena,Cena ruffed him up The Rock has only cut one great promo in this year the one after Wrestlemania the rest have sucked for his standards.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Oh, well, thank you very much, both of you.


Not going to quote the first post its way to long to post again, but great post. I always leave it to DesRow to be willing to type out what is needed in a thread like this.

Oh and btw thanks for the credits b/c I bet on the NL in VBookie b/c of your Matt Cain sig is the last thing i saw before going into VBookie :lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



AA world champ said:


> He was stumbling in many promos against Cena,Cena ruffed him up The Rock has only cut one great promo in this year the one after Wrestlemania the rest have sucked for his standards.


I think his return promo was one of his best. I think in his feud with Cena, they made him water himself down in order for Cena to not look so bad. I think that was the Rock making Cena look good and it seemed to have worked.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes Desolation Row, very well thought out post. This is only my opinion, but I think you're consistantly the best poster on this website. Always a pleasure to read your posts.

I want to make a response to what you wrote, but it will have to be later in the day. I have several errands to run shortly.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

Her character is supposed to be the walking definition (or skipping definition?) of nervous. She was more "nervous" than usual because "she" was "proposing to CM Punk." 

It would be like going after Stephanie McMahon's work on the mic 10 years ago because she sounds shrill. She's supposed to be shrill.

We can all make judgments based on how much we like or dislike the portrayal of a character, where we think things have been taken too far. But it was clearly intentional and I doubt any other diva they have could have done it nearly as well as she did.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



AA world champ said:


> *He was stumbling in many promos against Cena,*Cena ruffed him up The Rock has only cut one great promo in this year the one after Wrestlemania the rest have sucked for his standards.



Jesus dude THIS IS NOT REAL if u dont like his promos thats fine, but that "stumbling his words" stuff IS PLANNED just like the bullet notes, christ what age are you?? c'mon now smarten up..

:no::no::no::no:


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Here is where the rubber meets the road as far as this whole storyline is concerned from where I'm sitting:
> 
> The consistency of the angle is derived from the very heart of it, which predates CM Punk's involvement by several months at least, and is quite bluntly the conduit through which Daniel Bryan has so efficiently "grown up" as a compelling character. You have to hand it to WWE on this one. Their typical _modus operandi_ in recent years is to haphazardly sketch together an angle out of a black hole that is never sufficiently explained or reasoned. It's why, no matter how complex (or, rather, convoluted) many of their top storylines become, they can never quite be taken seriously as something worthy of a popular televized serial's better work. Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve had its solid moments and while at times groan-inducing in its particulars (chiefly the first few weeks of Ryder's inclusion), but the beginning of the angle was simply Kane coming back and chokeslamming John Cena to conclude Monday Night Raw. Afterward, he spoke of coming back to ensure Cena embraced the hate, as Cena's t-shirt declaring "Rise Above Hate" drove him crazy (apparently it stands as one of the few feuds in WWE history that was begun by a t-shirt) and in so doing prepare him to defeat The Rock at Wrestlemania (surely there have been worse, less meaningful storylines in the past, as at least Kane's feud with Cena was positioned to foreshadow Wrestlemania--which it never quite did, but oh well).
> 
> ...


GOAT post! bama


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

She's FINE on the mic.

It's always the bunch of trolls who say "Look at back _____'s work in ROH/FCW/Some Random Promotion, they were so much better!"


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it's safe to say DesoRaw silenced all the critics with that post.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

The AJ fans will tell you it's her incredible Oscar and Emmy worthy acting.

I say she's trying too hard to be "crazy." She talks slower than Randy Orton.


----------



## ziggler316 (Jun 27, 2012)

hbkmickfan said:


> You don't get it. Bryan is suppposed to sound corny and phoney with this. It's what makes him so great in this angle.


No. Just no. I doubt creative said to DB "Go out there, cut this promo and make it sound so corny, fake and contrived that it looks like something from a Z-list TV drama."
Maybe I'm showing my age and I'm not used to such bad acting on display. I hate seeing Cena on TV, but when he cuts a promo, 9 times out of 10 it's believable, but he would of had a hard time making the script from Monday sound anywhere near genuine.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Too bad the plan was that Alberto Del Rio was going to fued with Sheamus starting at Extreme Rules as Del Rio's grand return and highlighted by the fact that on the Raw post-Mania, Del Rio was the one highlighted as Sheamus' next challenger. They only changed it because of the Yes Chant and to feed Bryan to Sheamus one more time. Therefore, you can not say this was some elaborate storyline that they crafted for 10 months. It's clearly been booked week to week, and the over-analyzation of a professional wrestling storyline as if it's high art and fanwankery of the significance of every action the character makes that was far more coincidental than by design is as comical as the same people circlejerking each other to the level in which the Kliq would be proud. This isn't End of Evangelion or some Christopher Nolan production, it's a choreographed fist fight in the middle of a ring on a Monday Night with Stephanie McMahon's stolen ideas from Days of our Lives mixed in with self-insertion.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Domenico said:


> That would be an option if Kelly Kelly didn't sleep with every male competitor on the roster, if you see it once, you never go back. unk2


If that's true why does she still have a job?

((Sorry I couldn't help myself))

Really though. 

I like the back-patting that goes on in here, someone posts a long diatribe that people agree with and it gets followed up with "POST OF THE DECADE!" "THAT WAS GREAT!"

The post is only "great" because it fits your worldview. You agree with it, so obviously this poster is the BEST THING EVAR....


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Too bad the plan was that Alberto Del Rio was going to fued with Sheamus starting at Extreme Rules as Del Rio's grand return and highlighted by the fact that on the Raw post-Mania, Del Rio was the one highlighted as Sheamus' next challenger. They only changed it because of the Yes Chant and to feed Bryan to Sheamus one more time. Therefore, you can not say this was some elaborate storyline that they crafted for 10 months. It's clearly been booked week to week, and the over-analyzation of a professional wrestling storyline as if it's high art and fanwankery of the significance of every action the character makes that was far more coincidental than by design is as comical as the same people circlejerking each other to the level in which the Kliq would be proud. This isn't End of Evangelion or some Christopher Nolan production, it's a choreographed fist fight in the middle of a ring on a Monday Night with Stephanie McMahon's stolen ideas from Days of our Lives mixed in with self-insertion.


The storyline does not have to start out with the ending clearly defined to become a great storyline that has been building since November. Sure they might of added more to it then they originally planed, but that does not mean the story has not continued. This is the same way a show that might get cancelled writes a season finale that could end up being a series finale, but when they get picked up for another season they continue the story.



Crowking said:


> If that's true why does she still have a job?
> 
> ((Sorry I couldn't help myself))
> 
> ...


Nope, it's great because it is detailed and explains the storyline from the start to now. It has analysis that is not written as a hate fill hyperbole or love filled hyperbole for that matter, but rather explains why the characters are how they are and why they might be that way.

It is also well thought out and well written, those are the reasons it is a great post.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*
Give Punk a REAL feud*


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

ziggler316 said:


> No. Just no. I doubt creative said to DB "Go out there, cut this promo and make it sound so corny, fake and contrived that it looks like something from a Z-list TV drama."
> Maybe I'm showing my age and I'm not used to such bad acting on display. I hate seeing Cena on TV, but when he cuts a promo, 9 times out of 10 it's believable, but he would of had a hard time making the script from Monday sound anywhere near genuine.


I love how everyone who dislikes this angle has suddenly become an expert on the thespian arts. This is wrestling, and the acting, by wrestling standards is good. It isn't Rock/HHH levels, but that was a pretty straightforward angle with big emotions etc etc. This is like a smaller indie film with more oddball performances. It helps cover some of their weaknesses while they work on their characters and get their timing down. 

This is a different type of angle. for how weird it has gotten, everyone is maintaining their characters. Just look at the showdown between Eve and AJ. Eve stumbles through her very simple lines, AJ sets off everyone's "Single White Female" alarm. It's a different type of character, so you play it differently. Everybody has grown in their roles, and Daniel Bryan plays his character perfectly now. He's aggressive, loud, awkward, and he has a Napoleon complex. People are responding to him which is about all you can expect. Punk, for once, isn't the coolest guy in the room, he's freaked out. That works too. AJ had a bad promo on Raw, but she's been doing a lot of subtle things with the character that I like and that Stephanie never did. That doesn't mean she's better than Stephanie, just different.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Here is where the rubber meets the road as far as this whole storyline is concerned from where I'm sitting:
> 
> The consistency of the angle is derived from the very heart of it, which predates CM Punk's involvement by several months at least, and is quite bluntly the conduit through which Daniel Bryan has so efficiently "grown up" as a compelling character. You have to hand it to WWE on this one. Their typical _modus operandi_ in recent years is to haphazardly sketch together an angle out of a black hole that is never sufficiently explained or reasoned. It's why, no matter how complex (or, rather, convoluted) many of their top storylines become, they can never quite be taken seriously as something worthy of a popular televized serial's better work. Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve had its solid moments and while at times groan-inducing in its particulars (chiefly the first few weeks of Ryder's inclusion), but the beginning of the angle was simply Kane coming back and chokeslamming John Cena to conclude Monday Night Raw. Afterward, he spoke of coming back to ensure Cena embraced the hate, as Cena's t-shirt declaring "Rise Above Hate" drove him crazy (apparently it stands as one of the few feuds in WWE history that was begun by a t-shirt) and in so doing prepare him to defeat The Rock at Wrestlemania (surely there have been worse, less meaningful storylines in the past, as at least Kane's feud with Cena was positioned to foreshadow Wrestlemania--which it never quite did, but oh well).
> 
> ...


I won't attempt to counter much of your points, I think it's a brilliant read and I just wan't to add on a few thoughts inspired by your post.



A serial storyarc can be measured through it's methodical and meticulous approach to reaching a payoff. When it comes to Daniel Bryan's individual story, his involvement with A.J has been slowly unfolding at a time when he teased a money in the bank cashing. The success of this storyline manifested itself further back than A.J's involvement, it dates back to how the WWE has booked Daniel Bryan from the getgo.

Allow me to explain..

Daniel Bryan's image has been contrived from the moment he was first presented on NXT. Bryan was paired with the Miz as his rookie, a controversial move seing that both men's respective strengths and weaknesses contrasted so vividly. From the very first NXT episode, presented as a sentimental favorite. Despite the WWE's plans to make Wade Barrett the centerpiece and winner of the contest, Bryan very much remained a strong focal point long after his dismissal.

The WWE knew they had something special in Daniel Bryan, and his constant antagonisation by the Miz and Cole on commentary planted the seeds for casual fans to care enough and get behind him. A series of events later, Daniel gets controversially fired which resulted in his name being randomly chanted by crowd during WWE events. At this point, Daniel Bryan had made the connection with WWE's core audience even if subtly. He is brought back, and directly thrust into a program with NXT rival the Miz. The series of events that ensued established Daniel Bryan as a no nonsense wrestling machine that can hang with the best of them, all the while being scrutinised and slandered by a skeptical commentator who perfectly reflects the status quo of WWE's 'modus operandi'. Fans hated Cole at the time, and hence Cole became the perfect catalyst in building Bryan up as a sentimental favorite. The key is to make people care about your character, and this served as the urgrund to reach this end.

At this point, Bryan represented the Austin-like figure of the common man standing up against the establishement, even if this was done under surface level. Bryan was and still is the link that ties the art of professional wrestling to what it has allowed itself to become. he took this symbolic position by default, but fans where still skeptical about him becoming anything more than a midcard player in a company dominated by bombastic personalities.

Enter his MITB win. It's hard to argue that Daniel Bryan's win here wasn't a feel good moment, but why was this so? I think it's because nobody ever thought that the WWE would ever get behind him, and thus their hope was reignited. 

In the midst of all this, Mark Henry was booked as a dominant heel that steamrolled through everyone on the roster. He's destroyed giants that stood in his path, even the all mighty Orton is falling short of beating him. Now, at this point it seemed like the WWE were building towards the epic underdog showdown of Daniel Bryan vs mark Henry at Wrestlemania. Many fans assumed this as Bryan and Henry never mingled during the better part of that year. I'm not sure if plans changed, but Sheamus started getting over as a babyface, and suddenly, Bryan prematurely sub-feuded with Henry during Henry's main feud with the Big Show.This is where the storyline with A.J manifested itself. I think that the WWE initially plotted her involvement as an extra sympathy factor for Bryan, and I don't think that the initial plans were to scrap Daniel's involvement in the Wrestlemania title picture as a babyface, but injury plagued Mark, and the WWE were forced into completely revamping their plans. The problem here is that people's expectations were high for Bryan, they was being teased with the ultimate feel good moment of him finally accomplishing his dreams. What they got was a complete 180 which turned out to be a blessing and a curse. The blessing was that Bryan's heel turn added an extra dimention to his character, and he was now a certified champion, the curse was that it killed the momentum building towards the initial feel good moment, and people expected Daniel Bryan's reign to be a transitional one given Sheamus's ascention amungst the ranks.

So now we have the fans buzzkill be compensated by an interesting relationship storyline that mirrored reality in many ways. Seing genuine human emotions be played out on WWE television at this point was a rarety in and of itself, but seing the developement of this storyline while witnessing the evolution of Bryan's character made for something unique and exciting. Enter the 18 second backfire. At this point, Bryan had mustered up quite a new batch of fans, while his pre existing fanbase was in full force at the Sun Life stadium. While Bryan's loss can be seen as WWE's way to provide a shocking "Wrestlemania" moment, it also suggested that WWE was purposely killing the momentum of a rising star at the expense of the guy they want to push. No one knew what the plans were for Bryan post- Mania, but we knew that jobbing one the best wrestlers in the world in 18 seconds is damn insulting to an artist wanting to ply his craft.

What ensued is Daniel Bryan's instant surge in popularity, this more than anything helped sustain the A.J angle, as the sudden mass interest in Bryan provided his storyline to take centerstage where it might've otherwise been an afterthought.



I think that this angle fired on all cylinders in an effort to sustain the momentum Daniel created for himself, and hopefully rub it onto other stars that may benefit. I think people's disdain with the love triangle is that it has several plot holes such as where all three individual's sudden psychosis stems from. It's one thing for one person to lose their mind after a series of events, but there needs to be more method and complexities to the madness. For A.J to fake being nuts in an attempt to fool ether of the competitors is reasonable, the accomplice is also justified, but what does this say for the gullible victim that's being baited? I'll applaud the WWE for carefully plotting out the intricacies of this storyline and sustaining it for a lengthy period of time, especially in the current writing climate, but my major concern is in the intention. Has this become a launching pad for A.J's career? Is this a way for WWE to add their own spice to a feud that they think otherwise wouldn't draw? One thing's for sure, A.J's involvement has overshadowed the actual 'McGuffin" which is the WWE championship. What could ultimately come out of this is two rising stars becoming nothing but pawns in a bigger picture, and their battle for the WWE championship becomes ultimately meaningless until John Cena comes back into the fold and cashes in his MITB contract.

Ultimately, it will all depend on the payoff, my abstinence with this feud is with the way it's blown into something greater than the sum of it's parts, and knowing the WWE, this could easily turn into an incoherent mess real fast. If this has the payoff of "Anonymous RAW GM'' levels, it will have been all a giant waste of time.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i don't care who the fuck she's fucking at the fucking backstage and how many guys this whore has slept with, my only gripe is WHY THE FUCK YOU INSERT HER INTO THE FUCKING WORLD TITLE MATCH??

was Missy Hyatt the main attraction when Ric Flair & Dragon Steamboat were feuding??

i don't care how many minutes she gets on tv every damn show, but just leave her from the title matches..

Al Pacino of Godfather 2 will be proud of her acting because it's fucking atrocious. goofy slut face with annoying voice.. she's the frontrunner if they ever make a porn parody of Carrie.. Gangbang?? Yes. She has already made out with primo, cena, bryan, kane in WWE. That's a start.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

she definitely has no issues handling the stick though... at backstage that is. If you know what i mean.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Kimi Raikkonen said:


> i don't care who the fuck she's fucking at the fucking backstage and how many guys this whore has slept with, my only gripe is WHY THE FUCK YOU INSERT HER INTO THE FUCKING WORLD TITLE MATCH??
> 
> was Missy Hyatt the main attraction when Ric Flair & Dragon Steamboat were feuding??
> 
> ...


Dude relax, lol.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

LOL What the fuck are you talking about. She did no worse than anyone else has ever done. 

And I hate how this forum "rates" and reviews promos and mic skills. You all need to get a clue.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



sesshomaru said:


> I think she's fine. The content of the promo sucked though


I think a lot of people are missing this point. Just because you're sick of the angle, doesn't mean the people involved are shit.

Not liking the angle != bad acting.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



Bob the Jobber said:


> I think a lot of people are missing this point. Just because you're sick of the angle, doesn't mean the people involved are shit.
> 
> Not liking the angle != bad acting.


True. However...bad acting = bad acting.

If I was just tuning into wrestling for the first time and saw the last Monday night Raw opening segment with AJ/Bryan/Punk, I would consider it terrible acting. 

All three of them are better than that, especially CM Punk, but this is just terrible.

- AJ could pull of the cocky/arrogant Diva.
- Daniel Bryan is good in anything but this crap. You can tell he is forcing it and overacting. 
- CM Punk is clearly better than this. He's cut great promos before.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Masquerade said:


> I actually enjoy AJ more than other divas. However she overuses YES chants and audience actually gets tired from a point on and chant less when the catchphrase's owner DB shows up.


What I meant was. She's been fooling around with these dudes this whole time, and she has been screaming "YES" no matter what. The OG of that catchphrase is DB, sooooooo...Ya feel me?


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Divas don't draw so idk why they are wasting so much time with this bitch. Even if she gets over so what in a few months she will fizzle out. It's not like she will sell merch or be a main eventer. Waste of time to focus so much on a diva.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

How can you guys be so easily irritated by a cute little girl like AJ? A diva presence in the WWE title scene is nothing new in the WWE. You should know better than that. Plus, she gives Bryan the opportunity to shine with his character developpement.

Also, it's a huge step-up for the female wrestlers on the roster. We had two Divas in the main-event of Raw this past Monday, which didn't happen for a VERY long time. And by VERY, I mean "at least 5 years".


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

MethHardy said:


> Divas don't draw so idk why they are wasting so much time with this bitch. Even if she gets over so what in a few months she will fizzle out. It's not like she will sell merch or be a main eventer. Waste of time to focus so much on a diva.


This is what the fuck is wrong with wrestling and its fans today. EVERY SINGLE THING with you smarks comes back to whether or not a person can be a "main eventer." This is why no one except John Cena matters now, because no one merely thinks "well hey, this person would do nicely in this mid-card feud," or "these two would fit really well together as a team, let's try this out and see how the fans like it." Not everyone has to sell millions of T-shirts or be main event players to be a good asset to a show.


----------



## nitepanther (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

I love all the conspiracy theorists on here. If WWE hated Daniel Bryan so much they wouldn't have given him the World Title earlier this year, had him win several PPV matches, get promoted to RAW and now be involved in a lengthy WWE Championship program. 

If WWE really didn't want him in that spot they'd take him off TV, put him back on Smackdown, edit out his chants/make him stop doing anything chant worthy/etc. Basically everything we've seen WWE do to guys like Ryder, Kofi, etc.

What's happening is AJ used to be in the role as manager for DB, and now she's the focal point as this entire feud is revolving around her, what is she going to do next, and is she actually crazy or just fucking with everyone or what? The majority of WWE's fanbase are casual fans that just go along with whatever WWE promotes as most important on the show. Right now AJ is the focal point, so of course the fans are going to be more interested in her.

Let this feud run it's course and I guarantee you she's going to end up back with DB and they're both going to get even more heat, which is going to make him even more hated than he already is.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> How can you guys be so easily irritated by a cute little girl like AJ?
> 
> A diva presence in the WWE title scene is nothing new in the WWE. You should know better than that. Plus, she gives Bryan the opportunity to shine with his character developpement.
> 
> Also, it's a huge step-up for the female wrestlers on the roster. We had two Divas in the main-event of Raw this past Monday, which didn't happen for a VERY long time. And by VERY, I mean "at least 5 years".


People have different opinions. You have to accept that. I personally find AJ annoying and it's not so much for what she says or does, it's the fact she's getting FAR too much exposure at the moment. It's typical WWE always overdoing things though. When a DIVA is getting the most TV time on the show and overshadowing both the participants in the WWE Title feud, and the WWE Title itself, there's a problem. 

A diva's presence in a WWE title feud isn't something new, but it is very rare. At least previous divas in those feuds (such as Lita with Edge in 2006) didn't completely overshadow those feuds though. Bryan isn't shining at all because ALL of the focus is on AJ. Bryan's had no development and has been the same guy for months now, whereas AJ's getting skyrocketed to the top with her development and exposure. AJ's gone from the unwilling partner in crime to Bryan around WrestleMania time, to the rejected girlfriend, to slowly but steadily going crazy and now for the last few months, associating with other wrestlers and really branching out her character. As opposed to Bryan, who's been the same generic heel for months now. AJ's even stealing his catchphrase and if that's not being overshadowed I don't know what is. The reality is, when this feud is all said and done, AJ will be the only be the one to have really benefited from it. It's nice that WWE have finally made a diva popular and relevant again, but at the expense of overshadowing two main-eventers and the top title in the company (that's already be de-valued from Punk never main-eventing) - it's not been worth it in my opinion.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Not really. They did the same thing with Sheamus a few months ago (not as often, but it still seemed like they were trying to transfer the chants to him). Bryan is a heel and as its been said, people are GOING to chant it no matter what, so if they have the crowd chanting it with someone else instead of Bryan, it's a win in WWE's eyes. We'll have to see what happens after MITB, since I think no matter who AJ picks, Bryan's getting the chant back no matter what.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Of course she has AJ has outshined Daniel Bryan


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

To say she stole his thunder would suggest he had any thunder to begin with, so no, she hasn't. Before she became involved in this feud I didn't think the WWE title could be ruined any more than by being contested by Punk and Bryan, but apparently I was wrong in a big way.

I'm counting down the days until WWE finally listens to reason and ratings instead of trying to please the IWC and Cena or Rock win it back and Bryan and Punk depart the main-event once and for all.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Moonlight_drive said:


> That's because AJ is freaking over right now and Daniel Bryan is a bit boring,


this statement has no basis in reality. last Raw, AJ opened up the show and came out to dead silence. she came out to dead silence for the Main Event too. she's come out to entirely no reaction at all about 4 or 5 times. the only time she's ever gotten a pop was when she came out dressed as Kane and i'm pretty sure that was in an area that was close to her hometown anyway.

the only time she gets a reaction is when she does something "drastic" that all the kids in the crowd are in love with, or when she uses Bryan's OWN catchphrase. other than that, every single time she's come out outside of one time, nobody has given a fuck.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

lol there is nothing wrong with the chick on that mic. Its called playing a character.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



ogorodnikov said:


> this statement has no basis in reality. last Raw, AJ opened up the show and came out to dead silence. she came out to dead silence for the Main Event too. she's come out to entirely no reaction at all about 4 or 5 times. the only time she's ever gotten a pop was when she came out dressed as Kane and i'm pretty sure that was in an area that was close to her hometown anyway.
> 
> the only time she gets a reaction is when she does something "drastic" that all the kids in the crowd are in love with, or when she uses Bryan's OWN catchphrase. other than that, every single time she's come out outside of one time, nobody has given a fuck.


Dude maybe you should clean youre ears. Also, she gets plenty of reaction when in the ring, hell she had to pause during her opening segment on raw at one point because they were cheering "AJ's crazy". Hmmm I wonder if that was because no one gives a fuck. Also look at how much you and the rest of this forum talks about AJ, no one gives a fuck? Get real dude.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I don't think she's nervous, I think she's just overdoing it for dramatic effect. The problem is she can't say much because her character's supposed to be confusing everybody and talking too much is counterproductive because she's playing her hand that way.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

She has but you're overthinking things. The reason AJ has so much more momentum than Bryan is that her character has been booked _infinitely_ stronger than his (or for that matter Punk's). Its been _months_ since the last time Bryan wasn't actually being constantly shown up by some other wrestler. Sure he's looked good in matches and even gotten a couple of wins by the skin of his teeth but the guy's pretty much been a constant punching bag since Wrestlemania. 

Big Show gets to beatdown five midcarders, dominate Kofi in a Steel Cage, and punch out both Vince McMahon and Cena before his match at No Way Out. Del Rio squashed Santino twice, ambushes Sin Cara, beats Sin Cara straight up in a match, and beats up Sheamus with the hood of his car. What the fuck have they ever done to even try to make Bryan look menacing? I'm not surprised she's stealing his thunder given the extraordinarily good booking behind her character in comparison to that behind Bryan's.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Post-Modern Devil said:


> She has but you're overthinking things. The reason AJ has so much more momentum than Bryan is that her character has been booked _infinitely_ stronger than his (or for that matter Punk's). Its been _months_ since the last time Bryan wasn't actually being constantly shown up by some other wrestler. Sure he's looked good in matches and even gotten a couple of wins by the skin of his teeth but the guy's pretty much been a constant punching bag since Wrestlemania.
> 
> Big Show gets to beatdown five midcarders, dominate Kofi in a Steel Cage, and punch out both Vince McMahon and Cena before his match at No Way Out. Del Rio squashed Santino twice, ambushes Sin Cara, beats Sin Cara straight up in a match, and beats up Sheamus with the hood of his car. What the fuck have they ever done to even try to make Bryan look menacing? I'm not surprised she's stealing his thunder given the extraordinarily good booking behind her character in comparison to that behind Bryan's.


Bbbbbut he's getting PPV title shots every month and treated like a afterthought nuisance and fodder to said champions he's facing every month. What an amazing push to legitimacy!


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Best-In-The-World said:


> Dude maybe you should clean youre ears.


you're a delusional, bias fool that won't be possible to convince otherwise. for all the shit people get for disliking AJ, you're one of the main people that literally, 99% of your posts are about her. i'm not exaggerating in the slightest bit when i tell you that i am embarrassed for you.

she came out to a fucking funeral on Raw. i had bias AJ fan #9999999 "chargebeam" tell me that i was in fact wrong about how the crowd doesn't care about AJ unless she does something stupid, and that i should listen closely to her entrance on the Raw that was coming on in a few hours. funny enough, AJ came out, and nobody cared. i even sent him a message to remind him how incredibly wrong he was and he basically had no choice but to acknowledge it because of how little the crowd gave a shit. people give the excuse that she's neither a heel or a face. that's a fucking terrible excuse. Kane is neither a heel or a face and he still gets a reaction from places OTHER than his hometown from time to time. that's just one example, so don't harp on it too aggressively AJ fans, like you usually do. if AJ was so great like dozens, possibly hundreds of people here like to suggest, wouldn't the girls like her? dislike her? wouldn't guys cheer for her? wouldn't guys want her to go the fuck away? nope, none of that happens, and she comes out to ZERO reaction time and time again. 

it isn't like every week she's been torn between both guys, there have been weeks, especially earlier on, where she was leaning on being on Punk's side. and still, nobody cares. there's no excuse for her not getting a reaction other than the fact that she's just boring as shit unless she does something that all the kids are fucking enamored with.



> Also, she gets plenty of reaction when in the ring, hell she had to pause during her opening segment on raw at one point because they were cheering "AJ's crazy". Hmmm I wonder if that was because no one gives a fuck. Also look at how much you and the rest of this forum talks about AJ, no one gives a fuck? Get real dude.


thanks for completely skimming through my post. i said she can only get a reaction when she does something drastic. she kisses someone, reaction. she slaps someone, reaction. she says some stupid crazy shit, reaction. she comes out, nobody cares. seriously, nobody does.

obviously people care about her one way or another on this forum, but to say she's "over" with the fans and can handle being "over" and a wrestler by herself is a stupid thing to say. i know you're 100% incapable of being objective, but let's just imagine for 1 second that after this ends in MITB, she doesn't end up with Bryan. so, how is she going to get a reaction without stealing his stupid yes chant and acting like a psycho bitch over and over? it's already been drawn out way too long, and if it continues after MITB, more and more people won't care and more and more viewers will tune out due to watching her due the SAME routine every single solitary week. her character won't be developed after MITB more than likely and people will go back to not giving a shit about any diva on the roster.

get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

See to me, it shouldn't matter what the original intentions of the chant was for. Stone Cold Was supposed to be a heel, but the fans loved him so wwe rolled with it. Rock was supposed to be a heel, but his smoothness on the microphone and creative insults made people love him, so the wwe rolled with it. More recently, Austin Aries was supposed to be a heel, but the fans loved him so TNA rolled with it. 

WWE just refuses to roll with it these days, I believe they should have just let daniel Bryan do what he was doing and make him extremely over. You had a cool chant, the fans were having fun with it, tshirt sales were great, yet you decide to make it so AJ is the one getting chants? So the chant is now meaningless and it's just a chant now? Just a dumb idea in my opinion


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I like AJ as a character, and I enjoy her segments, but my main problem with her in the WWE Title feud is that it makes both Punk and Bryan look like total dorks. Bryan's presence in this feud is now completely secondary. The question isn't "Can Bryan beat Punk?" - which, by the way is a direction they could've legitimately gone after OTL - but "Will AJ screw over Punk?" That doesn't do the challenger any favors.

Which brings us to Punk. Poor Punk. This AJ stuff has not been kind to him. A lot of Punk's character is predicated on the fact that he's genre aware. For example, he knows that contract signing always end in a brawl and has no problem lamp shading it for the audience. Yet when it comes to AJ, he's surprisingly genre blind. Kayfabe romance always ends bad, yet Punk doesn't recognize this. He's become a character in a horror movie who runs upstairs. The audience knows how this ends, why doesn't Punk? That fact that he doesn't know makes him look stupid.

And then there's the fact that he cares at all. I hate to go the "what would the Rock or Stone Cold have done" route, but really, it's sort of inevitable to play this out in your head. To put it shortly, neither of them would've given a fuck about AJ. I'm not saying that Punk should give her 8 stone cold stunners or anything, but the fact that he cares at all makes him much less of a badass and much more of a sappy goofball.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Guys, It doesn't matter anyway, after MITB she's going to be relegated back to the Diva's division while Punk Moves onto Cena and Bryan Moves on to hopefully winning the mid card title off Santino.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Vince McMahon is really high on AJ, moreso than he is on Punk or Bryan. It's as simple as that, but a lot people haven't noticed it yet. So he's using Punk and Bryan to make AJ a star rather than build up Bryan as anything more than an inconvenience level challenger and having Punk sell for her actions for weeks rather than telling her off immediately like a real top face would've done and set her straight by the 2nd segment instead of letting her hang around till the point where she becomes the biggest threat to him instead of the guy he's actually wrestling. 

It's as if they saw how over Bryan was with his heel tactics and his amazing catchphrase, but they wrongly attributed it to AJ playing the innocent Elizabeth-esque valet well and supposedly bringing out the best in him in ways that the Bellas and Gail Kim before her couldn't. In Vince's mind, Punk and Bryan will always be serviceable guys who can wrestle well but won't make a real difference in the end because they're cruiserweights and can cruiser wait, but AJ can be used down the line for... I dunno, appearing at Nickelodeon awards shows? Whatever it is Divas are supposed to be good for.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

To me it seems as if yes as a whole is dying as a chant. That's what the WWE gets for milking the shit out of it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

there's still plenty of YES signs


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

The Yes chant *is* exclusive to Daniel Bryan and anyone who says otherwise is just a mindless hater who believes WWE would never push a guy like Bryan.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Post-Modern Devil said:


> She has but you're overthinking things. The reason AJ has so much more momentum than Bryan is that her character has been booked _infinitely_ stronger than his (or for that matter Punk's). Its been _months_ since the last time Bryan wasn't actually being constantly shown up by some other wrestler. Sure he's looked good in matches and even gotten a couple of wins by the skin of his teeth but the guy's pretty much been a constant punching bag since Wrestlemania.
> 
> Big Show gets to beatdown five midcarders, dominate Kofi in a Steel Cage, and punch out both Vince McMahon and Cena before his match at No Way Out. Del Rio squashed Santino twice, ambushes Sin Cara, beats Sin Cara straight up in a match, and beats up Sheamus with the hood of his car. What the fuck have they ever done to even try to make Bryan look menacing? I'm not surprised she's stealing his thunder given the extraordinarily good booking behind her character in comparison to that behind Bryan's.


People already accept Bryan as a threat. He doesn't need to be booked like Del Rio because he'll get a reaction and doesn't have to dominate anyone.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

On RAW this week, the fans were chanting YES before AJ, she just joined in on it. She rarely gets the fans to chant it with her, usually they start it before she starts chanting it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



SporadicAttack said:


> True. However...bad acting = bad acting.
> 
> If I was just tuning into wrestling for the first time and saw the last Monday night Raw opening segment with AJ/Bryan/Punk, I would consider it terrible acting.
> 
> ...


I don't see the difference in what Bryan and AJ are doing now compared to what they've done for months now, really. Bryan's just now in a position where a face is present in most his interactions with AJ, which means by WWE standards he can't be at his peak. 

Punk is the only one miscast in this angle which makes me believe he's the one that will benefit the most by the MITB conclusion. The other two are well in line with their character they could easily spin off back into their own interactions without Punk.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

I used to say D Bryan sucks only because I didnt like him. When really he was pretty good. Now he really does suck. Talk about boring.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

She's definitely stealing Bryan's thunder. I don't think even Bryan marks can deny it. She's been getting more exposure than him, more character development, made more the vocal point of the show, and now she's stealing his catchphrase and the mindless fans just want to eat it up. I hate the ''YES'' catchphrase, but that was exclusive to Bryan, now instead they're overdoing it (like WWE do with everything) just to get a diva over with the crowd. That's right, they're placing more value in getting a diva over than the WWE Title. It's ridiculous. 

It doesn't really matter though, because this whole storyline should end at MITB. With Bryan losing and moving on, AJ to most likely to get a push in the divas division and Punk moving on to another challenger for his WWE Title (most likely Cena).

And no Heavenly Invader, Bryan isn't a threat. He's not credible from every stand point and when they're placing more focus on a diva than him, you know WWE don't see him as a threat and it pretty confirms he won't be winning at MITB.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Vince next step of his plan of bury Bryan overexposing the thing that made him so over, come on even his finisher,in ring yes chants kicks antic and attire are damn ridiculous.. now some diva that gonna slowly fade into obscurity when this angle is over is over using this chants.

Every week Bryan is less over, but I'm sure he gonna come with something new.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

It's probably that even she dislikes the angle.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Brodus Clay said:


> *Vince next step of his plan of bury Bryan* overexposing the thing that made him so over, come on even his finisher,in ring yes chants kicks antic and attire are damn ridiculous.. now some diva that gonna slowly fade into obscurity when this angle is over is over using this chants.
> 
> Every week Bryan is less over, but I'm sure he gonna come with something new.


Vince is trying to bury Bryan even though he has him main eventing one of his PPV's








If they wanted to bury him then they would have taken him off tv along time ago, and have him compete exclusively on Superstars. Dude gets more tv time than both World title holders at the moment, but the rest of the IWC thinks he's still getting buried by the company.

Stop it, slime.


----------



## anseld1548 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Yes but I remember Daniel Bryan coming out to the (or second) pop of the night for over a month after Wrestlemania, he was a monster with the crowd and they would be in a frenzy for him. Even when he got booed you still had a lot of YES chants. Recently he hasn't been getting a very big pop at all compared to before. If Daniel was a guy that the WWE was firmly behind, I wouldnt be concerned but I feel like the WWE are hoping for him to slip up so they can justify moving him back down the card. That is why I am angry at the fans, the fans were Daniel's life support this entire time, and now alot of people have given up on the objective to make him a big star. People did this with Ryder too, though it's a little bit different.
> 
> *I can't stand when fans are on to something and they become so close in making a star but then give up on them. Like i said I am not a Daniel Bryan fan, but those YES chants should NOT go to A.J, it is wrong to do this. Would you have seen Trish start saying the ''if ya smelllll'' catchphrase in 2000? They should give A.J here own material, bottom line. I really hate how Daniel Bryan is becoming an afterthought in this whole mess.*


DBry a cocky, afterthought of a boring one word one hit catchphrase of a heel, hasn't he accomplished his mission & then some (Y) (Y) (Y)  Plus he really needs new catchphrase/t shirt this phrase of his now has been painfully beaten & milked to death.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Moonlight_drive said:


> That's because AJ is freaking over right now and Daniel Bryan is a bit boring,


And you're saying AJ is not boring? She's being overused right now and that's a good way to kill her character.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



ecabney said:


> Vince is trying to bury Bryan even though he has him main eventing one of his PPV's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL are you telling me Vince last way of do things are full of logic?, look at Ryder he was even more over than Bryan and he got a lot of exposure, hes some jobber now that still gives him money, with Bryan he gonna need more time because unlike Ryder he has the favor of the in ring skill marks.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*



PoisonMouse said:


> It's probably that even she dislikes the angle.


Absolutely not, she said herself on twitter that the last few months have been the most exciting of her life a while back. Plus, how could she hate the storyline that has turned her into the top Diva in the wrestling?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> People have different opinions. You have to accept that. I personally find AJ annoying and it's not so much for what she says or does, it's the fact she's getting FAR too much exposure at the moment. It's typical WWE always overdoing things though. When a DIVA is getting the most TV time on the show and overshadowing both the participants in the WWE Title feud, and the WWE Title itself, there's a problem.
> 
> A diva's presence in a WWE title feud isn't something new, but it is very rare. At least previous divas in those feuds (such as Lita with Edge in 2006) didn't completely overshadow those feuds though. Bryan isn't shining at all because ALL of the focus is on AJ. Bryan's had no development and has been the same guy for months now, whereas AJ's getting skyrocketed to the top with her development and exposure. AJ's gone from the unwilling partner in crime to Bryan around WrestleMania time, to the rejected girlfriend, to slowly but steadily going crazy and now for the last few months, associating with other wrestlers and really branching out her character. As opposed to Bryan, who's been the same generic heel for months now. AJ's even stealing his catchphrase and if that's not being overshadowed I don't know what is. The reality is, when this feud is all said and done, AJ will be the only be the one to have really benefited from it. It's nice that WWE have finally made a diva popular and relevant again, but at the expense of overshadowing two main-eventers and the top title in the company (that's already be de-valued from Punk never main-eventing) - it's not been worth it in my opinion.


Someone gets it.
We're not "hating" on AJ, we just acknowledge that she should not be overshadowing a title that's already overshadowed enough or emasculating Bryan and Punk either.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

I'm really not getting the problem people are having with the promo on Raw. First of all, this is a storyline in the WWE starring three professional wrestlers, these are not people with the acting chops of Barbara Stanwyck, Cary Grant and Jimmy Stewart. However for what it was all three of them did a good job, especially Bryan who played his part perfectly on monday.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



ecabney said:


> Dude gets more tv time than both World title holders at the moment


No he doesn't. Why do Bryan marks have to be so deluded... He's been getting an equal amount of time with Punk at the moment, but AJ seems to be getting more than both of them. Both Bryan and Punk, their feud, the title, is all getting overshadowed by some diva. That's the problem.



ecabney said:


> but the rest of the IWC thinks he's still getting buried by the company.


I don't and stop generalizing the IWC. I think this will be Bryan's last title opportunity for a while at MITB, he'll move onto to different feuds etc, but do I think he will get buried? Hell no. He's still very over and he's still selling lots of merchandise. The fact that WWE's had him in main-events for so long now, proves they're high on him and they're not suddenly going to bury him.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: AJ nervous/having problems on the mic*

She's fine, she just overacts and it makes her seem like she's searching for words.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Nostalgia said:


> *No he doesn't.* Why do Bryan marks have to be so deluded... He's been getting an equal amount of time with Punk at the moment, but AJ seems to be getting more than both of them. Both Bryan and Punk, their feud, the title, is all getting overshadowed by some diva. That's the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't and stop generalizing the IWC. I think this will be Bryan's last title opportunity for a while at MITB, he'll move onto to different feuds etc, but do I think he will get buried? Hell no. He's still very over and he's still selling lots of merchandise. The fact that WWE's had him in main-events for so long now, proves they're high on him and they're not suddenly going to bury him.


If you include him pulling double duty on both shows every week, then yes he does.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*

Aj starting to receive some negative reaction already because she became the focal point...if this continue it will the downfall of AJ.they just drag it too long and can't drag it any further...Punk and AJ? my god, summer of Punk last year and punk have compared to Austin-Rock and now punk with AJ doing stupid love triangle?

AJ really killed Bryan-Punk fued, people want to see Bryan vs Punk and nothing else but they turn it into AJ show...


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Someone gets it.
> We're not "hating" on AJ, we just acknowledge that she should not be overshadowing a title that's already overshadowed enough or emasculating Bryan and Punk either.


You ever think that Punk getting emasculated might just be part of the storyline and maybe even the catalyst for his next storyline?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> You ever think that Punk getting emasculated might just be part of the storyline and maybe even the catalyst for his next storyline?


what on earth are you talking about? how long has he been overshadowed by Cena and the other people Eve mentioned? are you seriously reaching this badly to suggest that Punk getting treated like a bitch and being made to look like a hypocrite is actually leading to another storyline?

you made a topic once about how cool it was that CM Punk was flirting with AJ over twitter. so now that we've acknowledged you read his twitter, you should stop your selective reading and realize Punk is fine with being a sell out and a complete bitch. he defends being on the midcard on twitter, and he says his promos are actually on par with what he used to say. it's ridiculous.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe, and if that's the case, good.

Knowing WWE, it won't be though, and then what?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Not sure with this one. AJ's mistreatment at the hands of Bryan was one of the biggest reasons he's gotten so much heat and also eventually replaced his vegan gimmick. His interactions with her allowed him to slide into his manipulator role in a more subtle manner than an overnight heel turn. It opened up character progression without needing a certain feud to provide it as all he had to do was go out with her and cut a promo. His backstage stuff, like the black dress incident, was completely void of any wrestling angle but translated to more heat for him. So, could she be currently siphoning some of his momentum? Certainly. But let's not kid ourselves into thinking that he would've gotten this over, at least at this point, without her input as well.



WPack911 said:


> You ever think that Punk getting emasculated might just be part of the storyline and maybe even the catalyst for his next storyline?


I think they could spin it that way. This is the last straw of him playing second fiddle, forcing him to channel his more aggressive nature that was gaining him ground on the pecking order the year prior. This would translate well into the potential Cena feud so that they're not as similar as they are currently. Push Punk in an _edgier _way. Who knows, maybe with this lengthy face run to build up Punk they're testing his popularity once he gets to Cena. If they ever thought to turn Cena (_I know, I know.. not this topic again_), they're definitely not going to do it before being sure that there's a heavily over face to take his spot. *I'm not saying they're turning Cena.* I'm saying that it'd be in the best interest of the WWE to at least test the possibilities of doing so to open future feuds/angles. What better time than against your #2 face?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> what on earth are you talking about? how long has he been overshadowed by Cena and the other people Eve mentioned? are you seriously reaching this badly to suggest that Punk getting treated like a bitch and being made to look like a hypocrite is actually leading to another storyline?
> 
> you made a topic once about how cool it was that CM Punk was flirting with AJ over twitter. so now that we've acknowledged you read his twitter, you should stop your selective reading and realize Punk is fine with being a sell out and a complete bitch. he defends being on the midcard on twitter, and he says his promos are actually on par with what he used to say. it's ridiculous.


Dude whatever, you are straight hater and anything I say you are gonna shit on, why have the Eve promo on raw if it was not leading somewhere? Also, all people are sellouts in one way or another, but Punk doing his job and playing the storyline that WWE wants him to play is not selling out it is just him keeping his job.



Bob the Jobber said:


> I think they could spin it that way. This is the last straw of him playing second fiddle, forcing him to channel his more aggressive nature that was gaining him ground on the pecking order the year prior. This would translate well into the potential Cena feud so that they're not as similar as they are currently. Push Punk in an _edgier _way. Who knows, maybe with this lengthy face run to build up Punk they're testing his popularity once he gets to Cena. If they ever thought to turn Cena (_I know, I know.. not this topic again_), they're definitely not going to do it before being sure that there's a heavily over face to take his spot. *I'm not saying they're turning Cena.* I'm saying that it'd be in the best interest of the WWE to at least test the possibilities of doing so to open future feuds/angles. What better time than against your #2 face?


I think it would be a great way to spin him into a new storyline off of this one after MitB, he starts kicking ass and taking names. Watch though the haters will find a way to shit on that angle just like they have the current one.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Dude whatever, you are straight hater and anything I say you are gonna shit on, why have the Eve promo on raw if it was not leading somewhere? Also, all people are sellouts in one way or another, but Punk doing his job and playing the storyline that WWE wants him to play is not selling out it is just him keeping his job.


Dude Ive learned to not waste my time with him. He will never admit when a valid point is brought up, pretty much he's always right in his world... Don't waste you're time I'm certainly not.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Guys, please use the multi quote button if you want to respond to more than one person in the span of a minute or two. I shouldn't have to merge the same people's posts so many times.



Nostalgia said:


> People have different opinions. You have to accept that. I personally find AJ annoying and it's not so much for what she says or does, it's the fact she's getting FAR too much exposure at the moment. It's typical WWE always overdoing things though. When a DIVA is getting the most TV time on the show and overshadowing both the participants in the WWE Title feud, and the WWE Title itself, there's a problem.
> 
> A diva's presence in a WWE title feud isn't something new, but it is very rare. At least previous divas in those feuds (such as Lita with Edge in 2006) didn't completely overshadow those feuds though. Bryan isn't shining at all because ALL of the focus is on AJ. Bryan's had no development and has been the same guy for months now, whereas AJ's getting skyrocketed to the top with her development and exposure. AJ's gone from the unwilling partner in crime to Bryan around WrestleMania time, to the rejected girlfriend, to slowly but steadily going crazy and now for the last few months, associating with other wrestlers and really branching out her character. As opposed to Bryan, who's been the same generic heel for months now. AJ's even stealing his catchphrase and if that's not being overshadowed I don't know what is. The reality is, when this feud is all said and done, AJ will be the only be the one to have really benefited from it. It's nice that WWE have finally made a diva popular and relevant again, but at the expense of overshadowing two main-eventers and the top title in the company (that's already be de-valued from Punk never main-eventing) - it's not been worth it in my opinion.


All of fucking this but I don't think the AJ push will get any bigger once this entire angle is over. The WWE has a pretty great track record of whoring a character out to death then kicking them in the gutter once they see something new and shiny (or if their true golden girl Kelly Kelly comes back).


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Guys, please use the multi quote button if you want to respond to more than one person in the span of a minute or two. I shouldn't have to merge the same people's posts so many times.


There were like two or three AJ threads merged into one. I know that's where my multipost came from.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Has A.J completely stolen Daniel Bryan's Thunder?*



Heavenly Invader said:


> People already accept Bryan as a threat. He doesn't need to be booked like Del Rio because he'll get a reaction and doesn't have to dominate anyone.


I disagree, Bryan would hugely benefit from being able to occasionally look competent/crafty/superior over somebody, whether a main event face, a midcarder, or a non-wrestler. Guy doesn't need to win the title or even beat a main eventer cleanly in order to be over but Lord knows it wouldn't kill them to not have Bryan _constantly_ being shown up by some other wrestler/on-screen character practically every time he's on-screen for more than one minute.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*blarg*, thank you very much for the tremendously kind words and your companion post was an exemplary piece that I greatly enjoyed reading.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Guys, please use the multi quote button if you want to respond to more than one person in the span of a minute or two. I shouldn't have to merge the same people's posts so many times.
> 
> 
> 
> All of fucking this but I don't think the AJ push will get any bigger once this entire angle is over. The WWE has a pretty great track record of whoring a character out to death then kicking them in the gutter once they see something new and shiny (or if their true golden girl Kelly Kelly comes back).


If K2 does come back (hope not) a lot of the AJ bashers on here will change their tune when they see her stinkfacing her way to another Divas title run, while squashing Beth and Natalya in 2-minute matches.


----------



## anseld1548 (Jun 11, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> You ever think that Punk getting emasculated might just be part of the storyline and maybe even the catalyst for his next storyline?


Punk getting emasculated, HIGHLY UNLIKELY LMAO. He won't let himself enjoy a kiss or damn marriage proposal in the s/l, he looks more pained when he has to act out his s/l. Would pay to see him emasculated cause this poor s/l is doing that to him now. I give Punk serious props for taking mediocre s/l's & weaving them into something viewable at best for us fans. The man is taking a bullet for the vintage CM Punk team that use to recognize him as snarky kiss my ass type of jerk & us fan girls and I want so want to thank him from the bottom of my AJ'ish heart.:faint:


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

People shouldn't get so wound up about the perception of one's acting. If they see it, they see it. If they don't then, well, you know. Always up for a discussion about it though, as a few minds are always liable to change. 



vanboxmeer said:


> Too bad the plan was that Alberto Del Rio was going to fued with Sheamus starting at Extreme Rules as Del Rio's grand return and highlighted by the fact that on the Raw post-Mania, Del Rio was the one highlighted as Sheamus' next challenger. They only changed it because of the Yes Chant and to feed Bryan to Sheamus one more time. Therefore, you can not say this was some elaborate storyline that they crafted for 10 months. It's clearly been booked week to week, and the over-analyzation of a professional wrestling storyline as if it's high art and fanwankery of the significance of every action the character makes that was far more coincidental than by design is as comical as the same people circlejerking each other to the level in which the Kliq would be proud. This isn't End of Evangelion or some Christopher Nolan production, it's a choreographed fist fight in the middle of a ring on a Monday Night with Stephanie McMahon's stolen ideas from Days of our Lives mixed in with self-insertion.


Why are you under the impression that people care whether or not this was a predetermined outcome for the storyline? It certainly doesn’t concern me as to what WWE’s approaches are so long as it gets me to look at one or more of their storylines in a positive light (in the case of AJ-Punk-Bryan, I tolerate it and even appreciate some elements of it). I don’t care if it’s by design or not; I simply comment on what I see, like and don’t like. Are stories in general more consistent and pack more punch when their outlines are sketched and ideas gradually built upon? Most of them would be for sure. However, if I see something worthy of my praise I’ll do just that (even if it is a convenient accident) as would I scorn them for doing what I can’t stand seeing. 

With that all said, however, I also have my personal preferences and tastes as a fan of this industry. Tastes also develop or differ as time goes on, so let’s also keep that in mind. I’d much rather invest my thoughts into the happenings of the pro wrestling stories, in spite of how far I appear to be reaching (I am capable of common sense) as opposed to succumbing to the discussion board doldrums of “x wrestler vs y wrestler,” “y wrestler haz no charisma” “y wrestler’s wrasslin’ skills > x wrestler’s mic skills”, etc. If one beams about how great and indispensable a talent or story is, another is yammering on about how nothing makes sense, how this guy or girl is a talentless hack, or how the worst angle in history is unfolding before their eyes. That’s fine and all as it’s what fans do, although I’m willing to bet most smart fans wouldn’t take into consideration how their invested fandom rivals or surpasses that of the “unwashed masses.” 

Make no mistake though, that's neither an excuse nor endorsement on my behalf of the company's half assed approach to their product (which it appears they do too often). I also don’t like the stories of how their micromanaging convolutes a show’s worth of material based on the “insight” of one man. However, I find it curious that you come forth with the notion “stolen ideas” as if it’s the result of a one-off, shameless affair. You’re obviously aware of the simple, relatively flat nature of the current WWE’s formula, yet discount how ideas of yesteryear derive (sometimes entirely) from other fictional works. Soap operas in particular are described as “life ramped up to eleven”, so it’s little wonder that amidst the choreography the higher ups see the soap energy befitting of the fist fighting constantly going on.

Good to see some thought out responses from the likes of *Kid Kablam, blarg_, SarcasmoBlaster, DesolationRow* (has a way with words, it must be said) and a few others covering areas of the feud in a balanced, open-minded fashion. A couple of posters might find it worthwhile to give them a thorough read through and see if it challenges their view on this angle.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

Please get her off my screen. This stuff is beyond silly even by wrestling standards. I'm actually starting to miss Cena as champion because of this storyline.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

> A.J.‏ @WWEAJLee
> Just got asked in a radio interview who's the better kisser Daniel or Punk. Um, I'm still trying to figure out whose face hurt my hand more.



AJ has now moved on up to radio interviews.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

This whole angle reminds me of Smackdown vs Raw when Trish stratus looked like she was flirting with both your character and I think Christian, only to use her special referee position to award herself the WWE championship. I can actually see WWE using this LOL.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

> A.J. Lee proved to be a big ratings draw for WWE, with the overrun segment featuring her decision of “who she was going to marry” gained 711,000 viewers.


DAT AJ MEGAPOWERS2.0#.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> DAT AJ MEGAPOWERS2.0#.


Haha awesome. But to be fair credit has to be given to Bryan and Punk as well. AJ didn't gain that many People on her own. Although now its clear people want to see her next move and this storyline is a draw. So for the people saying no one gives a fuck, once again should be silenced. I'm not a big ratings guy, usually doesn't matter to me, but people saying no one cares about this storyline are ridiculous.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

This story line has dragged to me.

Personally, I wanted to see more of aj and bryan together doing the heel macho man/face elizabeth gimmick. 

Punk's actions now seem to run contrary to the character he was trying to establish this year. Some may say character development but it looks like regression and creative not knowing what to do with the title scene without cena.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

TheWFEffect said:


> DAT AJ MEGAPOWERS2.0#.


Like was said you can't give all the credit to AJ here as CM Punk and Bryan were part of this too. However you can give all the credit to this storyline and the great job they have all done with it. Just goes to show no matter how much hate this storyline might get from haters, a lot of other people are still interested/love it.

Oh and that Sig pic is Epic!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> DAT AJ MEGAPOWERS2.0#.


Awesome! More AJ! :yes


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Awesome! More AJ! :yes


:gun:

people like you are the reason why wwe fucking sucks now.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

xerxesXXI said:


> Punk's actions now seem to run contrary to the character he was trying to establish this year. Some may say character development but it looks like regression and creative not knowing what to do with the title scene without cena.


I wouldn't worry too much. With the public acknowledgement via the Eve/Punk backstage segment, I think it will have a purpose for Punk going forward.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

CM Punk quotes about AJ from Comic Con today:

Eric Goldman ‏@EricIGN 
After @CMPunk says he can't make everyone happy, someone yells, "AJ!" Replies Punk, "AJ, I'm positive I can make happy" ‪#SDCC‬ @WWE @WWEAJLee 

Punk says: "AJ has taken a small opportunity, a sliver, and really knocked it out of the park..." 

Punk adds, "I think [AJ's] really underrated – the way she delivers her lines."


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> CM Punk quotes about AJ from Comic Con today:
> 
> Eric Goldman ‏@EricIGN
> After @CMPunk says he can't make everyone happy, someone yells, "AJ!" Replies Punk, "AJ, I'm positive I can make happy" ‪#SDCC‬ @WWE @WWEAJLee
> ...


Look at this man, one of the best promo cutters there is praising AJ taking this chance and running with it and praising her mic skills. Also, that "AJ, I'm positive I can make happy" line, what if anything does that mean going forward?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Haha awesome. But to be fair credit has to be given to Bryan and Punk as well. AJ didn't gain that many People on her own. Although now its clear people want to see her next move and this storyline is a draw. So for the people saying no one gives a fuck, once again should be silenced. I'm not a big ratings guy, usually doesn't matter to me, but people saying no one cares about this storyline are ridiculous.


A lot of Credit goes to Bryan and Punk, they are carrying 80% of this feud. AJ does the odd thing here and there but its gripping to see what she does on Sunday. I really hope it doesn't take away from the Bryan's and Punk's match as it should be about that. I hope whatever she does IWC won't knock the match because of it if its a great match.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

The opening segment of Raw really wasn't that bad. It was a little slow, but i found it funny and entertaining. Also, the live crowd absolutely loved it, and popped when AJ got down on one knee.

It's funny how everyone fondly remembers the Attitude era as the greatest thing ever, with it's Triple H- Stephanie McMahon wedding story line, Edge and Lita live sex celebration, and Kane kidnapping Lita to marry her, yet everyone flips a shit when it's repeated in the modern day.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nintymat0 said:


> It's funny how everyone fondly remembers the Attitude era as the greatest thing ever, with it's Triple H- Stephanie McMahon wedding story line, Edge and Lita live sex celebration, and Kane kidnapping Lita to marry her, yet everyone flips a shit when it's repeated in the modern day.


But part of that is because those respective storylines ended in major payoffs. Every one thought it was total BS when Lita ditched Kane for Edge, especially given the real life situation that happened between Lita/Edge/M. Hardy, because at the time, we didn't know that Edge and Lita would go so far as to have sex in the ring - we were too preoccupied arguing how pairing Edge and Lita in the first place was an insult to Matt Hardy. Now we've seen the entire storyline, we can proclaim it as the best ever.

Whether or not the current AJ/Bryan/Punk storyline can claim the right to be proclaimed the best ever all hinges on what happens at MitB. If AJ screws Punk out of the title and pairs up with Bryan, sure, we can proclaim it as the best ever. But if some reason AJ gets knocked out during the match and Punk wins clean in such a lame fashion, and the next storyline starts without any fallout to the storyline, then, it will only be viewed as a storyline with no real payoff, and no one will remember it as one of the best storylines ever.

All we can do is sit and wait.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hardyorton said:


> A lot of Credit goes to Bryan and Punk, they are carrying 80% of this feud. AJ does the odd thing here and there but its gripping to see what she does on Sunday. I really hope it doesn't take away from the Bryan's and Punk's match as it should be about that. I hope whatever she does IWC won't knock the match because of it if its a great match.


DB and Punk can make a great match out of any situation. They faced each other like several times on TV, twice on PPV, and a third time coming up. All have been great matches, this one shouldn't be any different.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I actually switched over the channel during the opening segment with AJ, Bryan and Punk this week. I don't usually do that with wrestling and especially not for a segment involving main event match but it was awful.

AJ is just terrible and hopefully after this punk v bryan rivalry ends she goes back to being a complete nobody. She has absolutely no talent and just having punk fighting over her is just stupid. Punks reputation in the meantime is being ruined and I am hating him as every week goes on because of this. Her facial expressions are just all wrong, her tone of voice is ridiculous and her overall demeanour is just off putting.

Seriously end this now and get AJ off our screens. I will be glad when summerslam and survivor series kicks in. Unfortunately during this down period after mania till summerslam wwe tries to get shit people on the roster over. After summerslam business starts to pick up heading to survivor series then the road to mania.

It's no coincidence raw has been getting worse and worse over the last few months, it's since this stupid love triangle has been introduced.

And for people claiming this love story is cutting edge, it's been done a million times before but better.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I like AJ, I think she is a great wrestler, but she almost made me forget that the match on Sunday is for the WWE Championship.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

AJ is great in the currently role. But she is overexposed.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

deadman18 said:


> I like AJ, *I think she is a great wrestler*, but she almost made me forget that the match on Sunday is for the WWE Championship.


fpalm


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

bboy said:


> fpalm


How is that a facepalm? She is definitely talented in the ring, if you don't see that.. You're blind. I'm pretty sure most people realize AJ is not bad in the ring. She may not have a lot of matches in the WWE, but from her small sample, and her NXT and FCW matches you can see she has a lot of potential.


----------



## AdamLCFC (Jul 5, 2012)

Excuse it being small but this is brilliant! 

http://i.imgur.com/lqHKm.png


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's funny how Aj, a 95 pound 5'2 girl is in a better storyline and puts on a better show in ring than the face of the company John Cena. Aj is the reason PUNK and Bryan were in main event matches the last two weeks.


----------



## AdamLCFC (Jul 5, 2012)

bboy said:


> fpalm


Check her matches from FCW on youtube, you'll think different.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

bboy said:


> I actually switched over the channel during the opening segment with AJ, Bryan and Punk this week. I don't usually do that with wrestling and especially not for a segment involving main event match but it was awful.
> 
> AJ is just terrible and hopefully after this punk v bryan rivalry ends she goes back to being a complete nobody. She has absolutely no talent and just having punk fighting over her is just stupid. Punks reputation in the meantime is being ruined and I am hating him as every week goes on because of this. Her facial expressions are just all wrong, her tone of voice is ridiculous and her overall demeanour is just off putting.
> 
> ...


A sophisticated BBoy?! 

As for AJ's performances in the ring, I think she's a little green on the bigger stage. I'd imagine she would've had more freedom in her NXT matches where they wouldn't be so stringent with time limits.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

AdamLCFC said:


> Excuse it being small but this is brilliant!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lqHKm.png


Haha that last photo almost had me rolling on the floor. Bookmarked!


----------



## Angelos (Aug 29, 2006)

AdamLCFC said:


> Excuse it being small but this is brilliant!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lqHKm.png


Best storyline ever :lmao


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

AdamLCFC said:


> Excuse it being small but this is brilliant!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lqHKm.png


That would save this feud.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

She was great until WWE milked her dry, it's crazy how in the span of a month, four simple shows, she went from the best thing in the WWE to the most overused person in the WWE, part of one of the dumbest angles. Why do they care about AJ more than the title?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

So some skinny ass, converse wearing girl's 'popularity' has probably forced the WWE into rethinking about Kharma and not needing her.

Brilliant.......


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Bubzeh said:


> So some skinny ass, converse wearing girl's 'popularity' has probably forced the WWE into rethinking about Kharma and not needing her.
> 
> Brilliant.......


So some fat ass, no-bra wearing womanbeast's 'uselessness' has probably forced the WWE into rethinking about Kharma and not needing her.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> So some fat ass, no-bra wearing womanbeast's 'uselessness' has probably forced the WWE into rethinking about Kharma and not needing her.


Yeah man, I watch the product for the pathetic love triangle.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bubzeh said:


> So some skinny ass, converse wearing girl's 'popularity' has probably forced the WWE into rethinking about Kharma and not needing her.
> 
> Brilliant.......


You are assuming shit just so you can hate on AJ, Kharma might be retiring or at least stepping away to try and start a family with her new husband and so she might of asked for a release. Stop blaming AJ for something that has nothing to do with her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure what's going down with Kharma, TMZ talking about it, I think, and all sorts of foolishness. But if they got Del Ray, shit should get real. WWE has got a good set of new Divas on there hands, hope should not be lost just yet.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

IWC ask for storylines. 
WWE gives them a storyline
IWC bitches and complains.

I see..


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

The99Crusher said:


> IWC ask for storylines.
> WWE gives them a storyline
> IWC bitches and complains.
> 
> I see..


You forget that storyline have to be good for people to appreciate it. The whole AJ storyline went downhill when they got Punk and Kane involved. AJ was fine when she was just an innocent girl getting abused by Bryan.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

If the rumors are true about Kharma.. Than that's a damn shame... AJ and Kharma could have had good feuds... But now it's clear AJ is probably going to dominate the diva division for a while.. There's no question she's going to win the diva championship soon, WWE going to hope she can help restore it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not sure what's going down with Kharma, TMZ talking about it, I think, and all sorts of foolishness. But if they got Del Ray, shit should get real. WWE has got a good set of new Divas on there hands, hope should not be lost just yet.


How cute and unbelievably naive, this is the same company that has Natalya Neidhart for years, and she's jobber fodder and has never been presented as anything important. And now you think this company is going to use Del Rey correctly. They couldn't even find a spot for Kharma. High comedy this line of thinking is.


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

bboy said:


> I actually switched over the channel during the opening segment with AJ, Bryan and Punk this week. I don't usually do that with wrestling and especially not for a segment involving main event match but it was awful.
> 
> AJ is just terrible and hopefully after this punk v bryan rivalry ends she goes back to being a complete nobody. She has absolutely no talent and just having punk fighting over her is just stupid. Punks reputation in the meantime is being ruined and I am hating him as every week goes on because of this. Her facial expressions are just all wrong, her tone of voice is ridiculous and her overall demeanour is just off putting.
> 
> ...


Y2J/Trish/Christian was better than this. These type of storylines belong in the midcard...not overshadowing the championship. The only way we know Bryan Vs. Punk is for the WWE Championship is because it says so on the graphics for the matches. If it didn't...you would assume it's for AJ. Everybody is saying how Bryan should win...what the fuck for...so this shit can continue??? It's been going on since May and it seems like it's already been 40 or 50 years of it. They need to end it on Sunday. Punk can move onto a bigger feud with Cena for SummerSlam, Bryan can go back to jerking off on Smackdown where he belongs and AJ can do whatever the fuck she did before this trainwreck of a storyline began. 

Be honest...does anyone really want to sit through more Teen-Nick like soap opera bullshit for several more months? I sure as hell don't. It's shit like this that can make a person be embarrassed to be a fan. The storyline is shit, both guys look like fucking idiots (especially Punk) and if they don't have him win on Sunday and move on...he'll look like the biggest fucking putz in wrestling at the moment. 

Sorry for the rant, but this is complete horseshit. We deserve better than having championships overshadowed by an 80lb chick who doesn't act crazy but acts retarded instead while she makes the leading characters look like total clueless assholes during the whole thing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The99Crusher said:


> IWC ask for storylines.
> WWE gives them a storyline
> IWC bitches and complains.
> 
> I see..


1) Dumbass poster generalizes the IWC for all wanting the same thing
2) WWE give us a crappy storyline
3) We have a right to complain because a diva is overshadowing the entire feud


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> If the rumors are true about Kharma.. Than that's a damn shame... AJ and Kharma could have had good feuds... But now it's clear AJ is probably going to dominate the diva division for a while.. There's no question she's going to win the diva championship soon, WWE going to hope she can help restore it.


AJ Can't have a good feud because she's an untalented bitch.

If Kharma is released, the division is absolutely dead. I had a shred of hope with Kharma and Phoenix in the same company but alas with this company, they can't book anything worth for shit like this Punk/Bryan dog shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> How cute and unbelievably naive, this is the same company that has Natalya Neidhart for years, and she's jobber fodder and has never been presented as anything important. And now you think this company is going to use Del Rey correctly. They couldn't even find a spot for Kharma. High comedy this line of thinking is.


You must have missed Nattie back in 2010 when she had that nice feud with LayCool. Not her fault Vince decided to snap once Bret Hart left.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> AJ Can't have a good feud because she's an untalented bitch.
> 
> If Kharma is released, the division is absolutely dead. I had a shred of hope with Kharma and Phoenix in the same company but alas with this company, they can't book anything worth for shit like this Punk/Bryan dog shit.


Lol someone's a bit angry.. Relax dude. 1. AJ is talented, stop being a hater and realize she has potential. Girl can wrestle, not bad on the mic, also she's a draw of late. 2. Also this AJ/Punk/Bryan "shit" is easily the best storyline WWE has going and also like I said The audience likes it. If you hate the storyline so be it, I respect the opinion, but saying AJ has no talent is a dumb statement.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You must have missed Nattie back in 2010 when she had that nice feud with LayCool. Not her fault Vince decided to snap once Bret Hart left.


"That one time, in August of 1973", tell me more of your old wives' tales. An utterly forgettable feud that the average person would need to go to Natalya's wikipedia to find out. Now, tell me how great and illustrious her career was afterwards and beforehand, it's gonna be a strain rewording that wikipedia article.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Lol someone's a bit angry.. Relax dude. 1. AJ is talented, stop being a hater and realize she has potential. Girl can wrestle, not bad on the mic, also she's a draw of late. 2. Also this AJ/Punk/Bryan "shit" is easily the best storyline WWE has going and also like I said The audience likes it. If you hate the storyline so be it, I respect the opinion, but saying AJ has no talent is a dumb statement.


There is no room for logic on the internet!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

People will find anything to complain about. They always look at the short term.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> People will find anything to complain about. They always look at the short term.


God Forbid People express an opinion. I'm very pleased with Smackdown right now, I don't always complain With the WWE nor do most people. 

Raw will get better after MITB when we get some real main eventers feuding for the Title in Punk and Cena.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> Raw will get better after MITB when we get some real main eventers feuding for the Title in Punk and Cena.


>Real main eventers
>John Cena

What?

Bryan and Punk are the two best wrestlers in the WWE atm, and they've had the best match this year so far. How is Bryan not a "real main eventer."


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Nintymat0 said:


> >Real main eventers
> >John Cena
> 
> What?
> ...


Bryan has not been built up in the slightest to seem credible.

And Cena, like it or not, always puts credibility in ANY feud he's in, Punk/Cena is next. Bryan ain't winning the Raw title, it isn't happening.

Hopefully he wins the US title from santino.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The99Crusher said:


> IWC ask for storylines.
> WWE gives them a storyline
> IWC bitches and complains.
> 
> I see..


and you talk about someone lacking logic?

so just because they give us a storyline, we have to like it because it's a storyline? what the fuck? :lol

there are a lot of reasons why someone wouldn't like this storyline. what a fucking terrible swooping generalization. just terrible.



Best-In-The-World said:


> Girl can wrestle,


does it really matter if she had some good matches on NXT? why do people keep mentioning this? she has barely fucking wrestled for her entire duration. so she beats Vickie Guerrero and has a subpar match with Layla before getting distracted and neckbreaker'd. who the fuck cares? she hasn't wrestled at all, so it's not even worth mentioning. in the end, she's still a diva. after this is over, she'll fade back into obscurity and never have enough consistent matches worth mentioning, because she's a diva. Layla is better than her and people are tired of seeing her matches as well. they don't care about the divas division at all.



> also she's a draw of late.


no, she isn't. the marriage proposal was what spiked the viewers gained. neither AJ, Punk, or Bryan did. this is just a case of the WWE putting all their eggs in one basket, so to speak. this is the only thing they're putting effort into. it's not like AJ has been a draw before, it was mostly the marriage proposal that drew in a lot of horny teenage boys (this is actually statistically true)

even if it made no sense for it to happen whatsoever, if AJ vanished and almost any diva replaced her in the storyline like a month ago, the marriage proposal still would've spiked the viewers. if we were pretending that some other diva was Bryan's girlfriend this entire time, she could do almost as good, if not just as good of a job as AJ has done. it's not hard to act like a nerd and then act like a psycho bitch and make cutesy wutesy faces. it's really fucking not.

she's not as special as people here seem to think, seriously. the faster you realize this, the less you'll be confused when she comes out to no reaction for the umpteenth time.



> 2. Also this AJ/Punk/Bryan "shit" is easily the best storyline WWE has going


they have other storylines going? 



> but saying AJ has no talent is a dumb statement.


how about, she has drastically less talent than most people in this thread like to believe?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

AJ bores me. I don't watch wrestling for some lame love triangle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

vanboxmeer said:


> "That one time, in August of 1973", tell me more of your old wives' tales. An utterly forgettable feud that the average person would need to go to Natalya's wikipedia to find out. Now, tell me how great and illustrious her career was afterwards and beforehand, it's gonna be a strain rewording that wikipedia article.


What wikipedia article are you talking about, you said she never had a relevant moment in her career. And she did. WWE doesn't bring it up or acknowledge it, but how would you know a mass majority forgot about it? I didn't know it was a sin to believe that they could possibly do something with Del Ray that they weren't capable of doing with Kharma because she got preggos right when shit was about to go down with her program. She missed her year and times have changed. The same thing happened with Layla, and she lost her year to Kelly.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> God Forbid People express an opinion. I'm very pleased with Smackdown right now, I don't always complain With the WWE nor do most people.
> 
> Raw will get better after MITB when we get some real main eventers feuding for the Title in Punk and Cena.


Agreed. 

It's like we just HAVE to share the same opinions as them.. It's life people. Not everyone is going to the things you like entertaining. It'd be boring as hell if we shared the same opinions on everything....

And hater just has to be the most misused word ever.....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> God Forbid People express an opinion. I'm very pleased with Smackdown right now, I don't always complain With the WWE nor do most people.
> 
> Raw will get better after MITB when we get some real main eventers feuding for the Title in Punk and Cena.


No one forbidding you to express your opinion. My point is that people find anything to bitch about, even when something eventful is going on. It's funny, because people on here used to love AJ, and now they shit on her for various reason.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> No one forbidding you to express your opinion. My point is that people find anything to bitch about, even when something eventful is going on. It's funny, because people on here used to love AJ, and now they shit on her for various reason.


what are you going on about? you're saying people will find anything to complain about? what if it's just YOUR opinion that this storyline is good? you describe it as "eventful", what if some people describe it as "boring" or "drawn-out" or "nonsensical"? then what?

i don't think the same people that used to "love" AJ dislike her strictly for the sake of looking for something to complain about like you're directly implying... if anyone liked AJ and now disliked her, it has everything to do with this storyline and how she doesn't even wrestle anymore.

sure, there are some people that will look for random things to complain about out there, i'm not denying that, but you gave a pretty weird example with this storyline. it's not like it hasn't had it's fair share of criticism.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> No one forbidding you to express your opinion. My point is that people find anything to bitch about, even when something eventful is going on. It's funny, because people on here used to love AJ, and now they shit on her for various reason.


Maybe they are "shitting on her" because they changed their minds and no longer enjoy the angle.

Get off your fucking high horse. You think people just decided they didn't like her anymore just to be contrary? How fucking important is she? Your girlfriend or something?

People have a right to dislike something that you like just as much as they have a right to enjoy the same things that you do--and their reasons for disliking it can be perfectly plausible. 

AJ was one of my favorite new female wrestlers until this storyline started, and now I can't stand her.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> No one forbidding you to express your opinion. My point is that people find anything to bitch about, even when something eventful is going on. It's funny, because people on here used to love AJ, and now they shit on her for various reason.


It's what they do. People love Cm Punk, wwe pushes him, they bitch about it. People want Zack Ryder on tv, they put him on tv, they bitch about it. wwe initially pushes Drew Mcintyre, people bitch about him having no personality and is undeserving of the push, they take him off tv and people once again bitch about it. Miz starts improving and becomes a favorite for his promos, wwe give him a title run, people bitch about it. People bitch about Orton's face character and want him to turn heel but heel Orton is much worse. He's still crappy on the mic but at least face Orton puts on great matches. They give a Diva a personality beyond smiling all american girl, or plain bitch, people complain about it. I even have seen many people around here bitching about Rock's recent return. I'm sure there will be bitching if wwe ever decides to seriously push Ziggler/Rhodes. 

I'm not how people are complaining that AJ is the focus of the feud. They're not feuding over her. Punk has rejected her, and everything Bryan is doing is for the wwe championship. I also find it funny how people are saying that she isn't wrestling anymore. She had a match and the past 3 raws, how many matches did she have when she was with Bryan before this storyline began? I like the storyline, even though the beginning of last Raw was kinda shaky, though it was still one of the better parts of raw as pretty much everything was god awful about it. I don't see how anyone complain about the opening segment when there were 3 squash matches and the awful Cole/Lawler segment. Honestly I thought the high point of Raw as far as in ring action was when AJ/Eve were battling it out. That could be a nice feud if they ever go that route.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I have no problem with AJ, I like watching her fine ass all over my TV.

But the storyline is awful. It feels like it's been dragging on forever and nothing about it has changed. She just shows up and does something weird that has absolutely no effect on anything.

It's beyond stupid.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> People will find anything to complain about. They always look at the short term.


Oh, really?

Since you're so infatuated with the possible long term implications of this God-awful storyline, please inform us on how many ways a ditzy female can be played out. Tell us what huge things this could do for Bryan and Punk.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, if AJ so much as even shares screen time in the same segment as Austin, Rock, DX, Taker, or any other legend of this company on Raw 1000, I am making it my mission to set out on an Andy Dufrene daily letter writing campaign to WWE headquarters letting them know that they are ruining their product by isolating the people that made it so large in the first place. Ten years from now some brat will be going, "Who's Stone Cold? Who's The Rock?" and AJ will be mentioned in the same breath as other diva legends like Maryse (sarcasm) and Kelly Kelly (sarcasm).


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

GlassBreaks said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> Since you're so infatuated with the possible long term implications of this God-awful storyline, please inform us on how many ways a ditzy female can be played out. Tell us what huge things this could do for Bryan and Punk.


Heel power couple. Daniel Bryan with an insane AJ on his arm that will do anything to make sure he keeps his title. It could be the best male/female couple in years and could do great things for the both of them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GlassBreaks said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> Since you're so infatuated with the possible long term implications of this God-awful storyline, please inform us on how many ways a ditzy female can be played out. Tell us what huge things this could do for Bryan and Punk.


Yeah, like the dude above said, if they have that intent, the heel couple thing could happen. Would be interesting imo. Punk is already big enough, doubt he would lose any steam chasing the title.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, like the dude above said, if they have that intent, the heel couple thing could happen. Would be interesting imo. Punk is already big enough, doubt he would lose any steam chasing the title.


a big problem with that is that Bryan would be one of the worst champions in recent history...again.

we already know how Vince feels about him anyway, having him lose in 18 seconds at WM. probably don't have to worry about it. seriously, hasn't he lost at basically every pay per view since winning the title?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He needs to build up some cred, because he has horrible cred, especially after losing in 18 seconds. Doubt he'll gain that cred back in his ME run. But his title run was entertaining to say the least. imo.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, like the dude above said, if they have that intent, the heel couple thing could happen. Would be interesting imo. Punk is already big enough, doubt he would lose any steam chasing the title.


LOL. If that's the case, then I sure am glad one of the worst major story lines in years with the "crazy psycho bitch" persona and a love triangle was dragged out over the course of 2 months with the sole intent of creating the illusion that AJ is a heel. 

The fact that you have to have an extremely marky crowd to even get a big reaction from Bryan's dumbfuck "YES" chants and not a smattering of "YES" here and there should be enough to tell Creative that this is a no go. He's not a main eventer and putting the belt on him doesn't make him powerful. If that's the case, then 1998 is calling. 

Heel power couple? If I have to deal with AJ's stupid puppy dog eyes and her professing her love for anyone else past Raw 1000, I will pull my hair out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I guess you can say the thought of them being called a heel "power couple" is laughable because for one, their size, and two, AJ was being squashed quite a bit before she was with DB, and DB...WELL, just look at his credibility track record even before he won the WCH. But what made his WHC run good imo was how good he was able to draw heat from inside and outside of the ring. And he was booked to be very cunning. Guess what it all comes down to is, DB needs some cred, but That much I doubt will happen, with Rock, Brock, HHH, Cena, Show, Jericho, Sheamus, and Punk running around.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i hope this 90pounds whore would just go away.. she's getting paid to make out with the guys.. and that's not a diva, that's a HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope the go the Bryan/AJ heel power couple route, Punk does not need AJ, but if Bryan is gonna stay a heel on top of the WWE he does, them cheating to help each other win would be an awesome angle for them both. AJ wins the Divas championship and Bryan the WWE championship or WHC back and they help each other keep it against anybody that is a threat. It would be awesome and it would get them both a ton of heat which as heel's would be great.

Some of you guys need to stop hating already, AJ has made a huge splash and WWE likes her so they are gonna keep her around in some major angle it might as well be one where she and Bryan are bad ass heels that help each other out and get each other over. I honestly don't think this is what they will do, but it is what they should IMO. Guess we will see tonight.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> where she and Bryan are bad ass heels that help each other out and get each other over.


what does this even mean?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> what does this even mean?


They help each other win matches (stay champions) and thus get each other over with the crowd by gaining hate as cheating heels. They will gain more heat from the crowd and thus become more over with each passing week until they are firmly cemented in their over roles, then way down the line they can break them up by one of them cheating on the other (the one they want to stay a heel) and the other can turn face. This is the best way for them to be used.

If they really don't want to give Bryan the WWE title or WHC right now, they could still do all this by having him beat Christian (in what would be a solid feud IMO) for the IC belt and having AJ win the Divas title. That would be a slight step back for Bryan, but him gaining more heat as a heel with AJ every week would keep him in the high midcard (also it would elevate the IC belt IMO) and down the road they could give him his WWE/WHC title run.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> and having AJ win the Divas title. That would be a slight step back for Bryan, but him gaining more heat as a heel with AJ every week would keep him in the high midcard (also it would elevate the IC belt IMO) and down the road they could give him his WWE/WHC title run.


I would be all for AJ winning the Divas championship. As I've said before, she's one of the better in-ring Divas on the roster and is deserving of a title reign. Keep her off the mic though. Keep her out of story lines that don't include feuding with other Divas. Giving some dude puppy dog eyes and marriage proposals do not equal good selling. She can't sell the crazy gimmick. Have her stop playing a dumbass who skips around the place and makes out with random guys every week. If I wanted to see that, I'd watch reruns of Beverly Hills 90210. And I don't like Beverly Hills 90210.

But nothing about two 5'8 and below people in an industry with 6'0+, 210+ monsters screams power couple. He could get extremely over as a heel (which won't happen) and I'm still not going to take him serious. It may be about the street cred thing that others have mentioned, so it really doesn't make sense to me that he's automatically thrown into a "power" role after everything that everyone has mentioned. He's boring, too. It really says something about the quality of the roster today that he's even getting a push as a main eventer. Really, it does. He's a smaller Dean Malenko.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously, the term "hater" is getting extraordinarily annoying.

It makes you sound like a teenage girl [some of you might be, in which case], an annoying teenage girl.

As for AJ, the storyline has run its course and needs to end tonight, if not ; I won't be watching RAW past the 1000th episode. With this storyline and Cena running rampant [unless by some act of God, Jericho wins the MITB] I'll be taking another hiatus from watching it.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I like this whole angle,but I hope it all ends today...


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Kimi Raikkonen said:


> i hope this 90pounds whore would just go away.. she's getting paid to make out with the guys.. and that's not a diva, that's a HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


Man, I've got to ask. How old are you? Every post I've seen has you going apeshit with bitches, sluts, skanks, whores, etc. 



GlassBreaks said:


> I would be all for AJ winning the Divas championship. As I've said before, she's one of the better in-ring Divas on the roster and is deserving of a title reign. Keep her off the mic though. Keep her out of story lines that don't include feuding with other Divas. Giving some dude puppy dog eyes and marriage proposals do not equal good selling. She can't sell the crazy gimmick. Have her stop playing a dumbass who skips around the place and makes out with random guys every week. If I wanted to see that, I'd watch reruns of Beverly Hills 90210. And I don't like Beverly Hills 90210.


I wouldn't say her character is stupid. Is she inept with forging and sustaining relationships and off the wall in terms of motive? Well, yeah. Those are the main fundamental aspects of the character. Keep in mind though that she led Kane away from the three way dance presumably to get the person of her desires. Also, she's the one making the plays between Punk and Bryan. We don't really know what her cunning is, although hopefully we find out at MITB (so this thing doesn't get any more bloated).

She handles her role with conviction and is complementative of her...physical stature. C'mon, do you see how many fawn over how 'cute' and 'adorable' she is? Keep in mind that eyes, smile, facial gestures, etc., need to be more expansive and dramatic on this platform. AJ's most prominent aspect is her eyes, so yeah I'd say the 'puppy dog' eyes are befitting. She also isn't overshooting herself by playing a sultry, particularly-lascivious object of desire. 

How much she's prioritised in this feud, which I feel is too much, comes down to the issue of booking. I think a lot of her doubters would've received her involvement much more positively If her role in a _championship_ feud was handled better.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> I wouldn't say her character is stupid. Is she inept with forging and sustaining relationships and off the wall in terms of motive? Well, yeah. Those are the main fundamental aspects of the character. Keep in mind though that she led Kane away from the three way dance presumably to get the person of her desires. Also, she's the one making the plays between Punk and Bryan. We don't really know what her cunning is, although hopefully we find out at MITB (so this thing doesn't get any more bloated).


I can take that. The character has a motive but SHE just CANNOT sell it. I don't care about her body gestures, they look so forced. Almost every time she does something stupid she looks at the crowd for some type of reaction that screams, "Did you see what I just did?". You want to include the crowd, but the best way to do that is to ignore them and let them see for themselves at the time being. See: Austin flipping someone off - no immediate crowd interaction. "Cute" and "adorable" are words reserved for pre-pubescent teens where I come from. If a grown man is saying that shit about her then his balls need to drop.

And it's not just AJ that makes this story line so bad. It's Daniel Bryan too. Dude's a good wrestler, don't get me wrong, but this is the WWE. The big time. Dean Malenko v. 2.0 doesn't need to contend for top gold.



> How much she's prioritised in this feud, which I feel is too much, comes down to the issue of booking. I think a lot of her doubters would've received her involvement much more positively If her role in a _championship_ feud was handled better.


Agreed. The platform is just too large for her to be the centerpiece of this entire 2 month long crapshoot. It's a decent, NOT MAJOR, story line in principle.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> I can take that. The character has a motive but SHE just CANNOT sell it. I don't care about her body gestures, they look so forced. Almost every time she does something stupid she looks at the crowd for some type of reaction that screams, "Did you see what I just did?". You want to include the crowd, but the best way to do that is to ignore them and let them see for themselves at the time being. See: Austin flipping someone off - no immediate crowd interaction. "Cute" and "adorable" are words reserved for pre-pubescent teens where I come from. If a grown man is saying that shit about her then his balls need to drop.
> 
> And it's not just AJ that makes this story line so bad. It's Daniel Bryan too. Dude's a good wrestler, don't get me wrong, but this is the WWE. The big time. Dean Malenko v. 2.0 doesn't need to contend for top gold.
> 
> ...


Many people would completely disagree with you on AJ including a great mic worker in CM Punk earlier this week at Comic Con when he called her completely underrated in the way she acts and says her lines. She IMO has done a great job in these areas and CM Punk clearly does too. I get that some of you for whatever reason just don't want any female based storylines in the WWE Championship feud, maybe you think it puts the title on the back burner or whatever. 

Regardless of that AJ is doing the job she was given to do very well for this being her first major role ever in the big leagues and being given a role that is a hard one to act and carrys the storyline overall, I mean how much more can you ask of a 25 year old rookie Diva? 

Honestly she worked her way up the hard way too through the indies and then FCW and NXT to get here, she was homeless for years at one point as a kid and yet she still always just wanted to be a wrestler. How many women these days have the want and drive that has got her through all that to achieve her dream of becoming a wrestler, how many even love the business enough to keep trying to get where AJ is today? She deserves the exposure/push she is getting now, she earned it the hard way over the course of her entire life up to this point, this is something that not just every wrestling fan, but every person should respect regardless if you like her or not. 

So I disagree completely, that she does not pull off this angle well, she not only pulls it off she has done it so well that it is forcing WWE to use her more and more every week. There are people on here that even if they don't like this storyline can't dispute the job she is doing. You compare her to Austin which is not the role she is playing, while ignoring the crowd might work for him she is playing a mix of needy and crazy and playing to the crowd works much better for her then ignoring it in her role.

You also take a crap on Bryan cause he is short, dude is one of the best wrestlers in the world, who cares if he is short? This ain't the 80's or even 90's where every guy has to be 6 foot something, guys like Jericho have shattered that myth long ago. Bryan could out wrestle or go toe to toe with any guy in the company and he is getting better and better in his heel role on the mic and in promos every day. How can you not like a guy in this day and age just because of his size?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Whose stupid idea was it to merge the AJ hate and appreciation threads? Can't anything be sacred on this board?

Anyway, came here to wish her luck in helping Bryan tonight!

COME HOME AJ!


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> Many people would completely disagree with you on AJ including a great mic worker in CM Punk earlier this week at Comic Con when he called her completely underrated in the way she acts and says her lines. She IMO has done a great job in these areas and CM Punk clearly does too. I get that some of you for whatever reason just don't want any female based storylines in the WWE Championship feud, maybe you think it puts the title on the back burner or whatever.


LOL. You serious, brah? You honestly think Punk would hang her out to dry even if she was the absolute worst on the mic? That's what he's SUPPOSED to do. I have nothing against a female being in a title storyline whatsoever. It just has to be convincing. I mean, really, who here is going to say Hogan/Savage/Mrs. Elizabeth wasn't a classic? But the storyline made it seem that they were fighting OVER her. This bullshit with AJ/Punk/Bryan is just her thrown in there as a guest referee with neither one wanting anything to do with her. It doesn't make sense. And don't say they're going to trick people. What about all the backstage segments with her and Bryan where he was ignoring her and treating her like shit? Maybe CM Punk was in the truck watching them to further convince the role.



> So I disagree completely, that she does not pull off this angle well, she not only pulls it off she has done it so well that it is forcing WWE to use her more and more every week.


LOL. I can tell it is going over so well by the immense pops she gets. ROFL.



> There are people on here that even if they don't like this storyline can't dispute the job she is doing. You compare her to Austin which is not the role she is playing, while ignoring the crowd might work for him she is playing a mix of needy and crazy and playing to the crowd works much better for her then ignoring it in her role.


It wasn't an Austin comparison - moreso an example of what it is supposed to be like. Soap actors don't look into the camera when they do something stupid. Play your role and get backstage.



> INSERT SOME AJ "SHE WORKED HARD TO GET WHERE SHE'S AT YOU SHOULD RESPECT THAT..." ETC. GARBAGE HERE


IDGAF.



> You also take a crap on Bryan cause he is short, dude is one of the best wrestlers in the world, who cares if he is short?


The David vs. Goliath angles are so repetitive in this business and it is because of opinion like this, while entitled, is why WWE is at the place it is today. They're good every once in a while.



> This ain't the 80's or even 90's where every guy has to be 6 foot something, guys like Jericho have shattered that myth long ago.


It's not so much as he's short, but moreso that he's boring as all fuck. His dumb "YES" chants garner little response from crowds week to week unless they are full of Bryan marks. Jericho has a main event personality. Comparing Jericho to Bryan is an insult. 



> How can you not like a guy in this day and age just because of his size?


How many times have I said that I like Bryan as a wrestler? WTF?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> They help each other win matches (stay champions) and thus get each other over with the crowd by gaining hate as cheating heels.


how is that "getting each other over" if you're already under the impression that they're over with the fans already? Bryan is ALREADY a heel, so how would they "get each other over"? so i guess by that logic nobody actually gives a shit about AJ currently like i've said time and time again, evidenced by her coming out to zero reaction multiple times, right?



> They will gain more heat from the crowd and thus become more over with each passing week until they are firmly cemented in their over roles, then way down the line they can break them up by one of them cheating on the other (the one they want to stay a heel) and the other can turn face. This is the best way for them to be used.


boring as fuck. where are all the AJ buttbuddies to tell this guy he just mapped out a very vanilla scenario now like you were telling me earlier? too busy blindly liking this worst-of-all-time material storyline and circlejerking to care probably

nobody cares enough about Bryan for this to work. how can you do a "power couple" with someone who is so small and has been made to look like a punk bitch time and time again? Vince doesn't give a shit about Bryan and rightfully so. 

something you need to understand is that AJ is replaceable. replace her as Bryan's girlfriend at first with almost any other Diva, the results would still be relatively the same. anyone can act like a nerd and then a psycho bitch and make cutesy wutesy faces. they can do the job almost as good if not just as good as AJ. the fact that you think this is a case of someone being given so little and making it "huge" is silly. she has been forced down peoples throats week in and week out. she has gotten a monstrous amount of TV time. it's NOT that difficult to do a good job when all you have to do is make faces/kiss/slap someone/chant "Yes", especially with the staggering amount of time AJ gets. it's the ONLY storyline in WWE right now and it's the only thing they put any effort into leading into MITB. like i said, she's replaceable and has drastically less talent than people like to believe here. she can't even get people to cheer or boo her when she comes out for fucks sake, and she's the main centerpiece of the whole storyline. ANYONE can use "Yes!" and get a reaction. 

i also have to laugh at you referencing what CM Punk says as gospel. watch his shoot promo, now look at what he does and says now. Punk is a hypocrite that is convinced any storyline he's part of is great because he's a huge sell out. of course he's going to say this storyline is great, because like a sell-out, he accepted the script to it despite it going against everything he said. that doesn't make what he says worth ANYTHING, stop fucking bringing it up. CM Punk says he wants to be in the mainevent at WM over Rock, then states that wherever he and Bryan wrestle, they're the main event anyway. so here he accepts being on the midcard, even though it shows what WWE's priorities are. a fan on twitter asks him if he remembered when he used to be part of GOOD segments, and how he misses those days, and CM Punk responds and says "Yeah, yesterday, thanks for watching!" absolutely pathetic. and fun fact: the two segments he was part of were the proposal segment (complete drawn-out garbage) and AJ slapping him and Bryan. (being made to look like a bitch, overshadowed etc) so yeah... stop bringing up what CM Punk said, because nobody gives a fuck. you have also yet to respond to how they're going to keep AJ's character progression going after this. they can't do the power couple thing without failing terribly for the reason i stated above, so now what? AJ _could_ go her separate way finally and wrestle, but nobody cares about Divas. she wouldn't wrestle enough consistently and we all know this. Layla is better than her and much better looking and not many people care about her either. so now what?

and yes, stop saying "hater" in every fucking post. you sound like a prepubescent little boy.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> LOL. I can tell it is going over so well by the immense pops she gets. ROFL.


so glad other people are finally done with the misconception that AJ is massively over with the fans. her entrance gets zero reaction time and time and time and time again. the only time she got a reaction was when she was in what was basically her hometown.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Whose stupid idea was it to merge the AJ hate and appreciation threads? Can't anything be sacred on this board?


Because this is a forum, not a fucking fansite.

All the hate AJ is getting is justified because she's ruined the WWE Title fued the moment WWE made her out to be more important than the title itself.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> LOL. You serious, brah? You honestly think Punk would hang her out to dry even if she was the absolute worst on the mic? That's what he's SUPPOSED to do. I have nothing against a female being in a title storyline whatsoever. It just has to be convincing. I mean, really, who here is going to say Hogan/Savage/Mrs. Elizabeth wasn't a classic? But the storyline made it seem that they were fighting OVER her. This bullshit with AJ/Punk/Bryan is just her thrown in there as a guest referee with neither one wanting anything to do with her. It doesn't make sense. And don't say they're going to trick people. What about all the backstage segments with her and Bryan where he was ignoring her and treating her like shit? Maybe CM Punk was in the truck watching them to further convince the role.
> 
> 
> LOL. I can tell it is going over so well by the immense pops she gets. ROFL.
> ...


Ok I am not gonna try and make you see how wrong you are on AJ, you just ain't gonna see it. Honestly though if you saw the Q&A panel that Punk was on he was never even asked what he thought of her mic work, he went out of his way to bring it up and praise her. So he would not of left her out to dry either way, but did go out of his way to praise her which shows true respect IMO.

The 'Yes' chant thing with Bryan has to be seen live, they edit out a lot of his Yes chants. You see it live though given the fact that he is the heel and you will be amazed. I find it funny that you bring up a David VS Goliath, when currently there is not one going on so what is your point? I mean you say you like Bryan, but none of your words show it. I agree that he WAS boring at one point, but this heel angle has been great for him and has gave him a chance to show just what a fantastic asshole he can play.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> Honestly though he if you saw the Q&A panel that Punk was on he was never even asked what he thought of her mic work, he went out of his way to bring it up and praise her. So he would not of left her out to dry either way, but did go out of his way to praise her which shows true respect IMO.


so what? CM Punk is convinced that this storyline and everyone involved has done a picture perfect job, still doesn't make him any less of a walking contradiction.



> I mean you say you like Bryan, but none of your words show it.


he already said he likes Bryan as a wrestler multiple times. just because he is bashing the storyline he's in (rightfully so), doesn't mean anything. a lot of people like Punk but can fully admit he's being made to look like a fool, same with Bryan. what do you want people to do? get down on their knees and suck Bryan off before they say the storyline is bad? it's not a circlejerk thread as much as all your posts indicate you want it to be.




> I agree that he WAS boring at one point, but this heel angle has been great for him and has gave him a chance to show just what fantastic asshole he can play.


really now? this heel angle where he's been horribly overshadowed, been made to look like a bitch, and lost at every fucking PPV shows how great he is? you're fucking kidding, right?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Because this is a forum, not a fucking fansite.


Fair enough, but this thread has desolved into the equivalent of a weighty philosophical debate over candy mints vs. breath mints.

AJ Rules/AJ Sucks! lather, rinse, repeat...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> Ok I am not gonna try and make you see how wrong you are on AJ, you just ain't gonna see it. Honestly though if you saw the Q&A panel that Punk was on he was never even asked what he thought of her mic work, he went out of his way to bring it up and praise her. So he would not of left her out to dry either way, but did go out of his way to praise her which shows true respect IMO.


Okay, bro.



> The 'Yes' chant thing with Bryan has to be seen live, they edit out a lot of his Yes chants.


I saw it live when I went to Raw in New Orleans. It garnered little response in my eyeshot outside of a few here and there and me chanting, "NO! NO! YOU SUCK!". Punk got a nice response, though. 



> I find it funny that you bring up a David VS Goliath, when currently there is not one going on so what is your point?


How is he going to be in a power couple and a title holder and not be in some David vs. Goliath feuds? Think about that.



> I mean you say you like Bryan, but none of your words show it. I agree that he WAS boring at one point, but this heel angle has been great for him and has gave him a chance to show just what a fantastic asshole he can play.


Dude, I love Bryan's technical wrestling. He's a mid card wrestler and nothing more.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Fair enough, but this thread has desolved into the equivalent of a weighty philosophical debate over candy mints vs. breath mints.
> 
> AJ Rules/AJ Sucks! lather, rinse, repeat...


uh... not really. until the people who don't like this storyline came here, it was people obsessing about how hot and perfect AJ is, and posting multiple pictures of her non-existent ass. we finally made people like Redeemer and Bob the Jobber post less and less, so i think we're doing a fine job.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> uh... not really. until the people who don't like this storyline came here, it was people obsessing about how hot and perfect AJ is, and posting multiple pictures of her non-existent ass. we finally made people like Redeemer and Bob the Jobber post less and less, so i think we're doing a fine job.


Hot? Perfect? AJ? 

LMAO.

If you shaved her hair off she could pass for a boy. I mean, I'm not saying if I had the opportunity that I wouldn't, but she's not hot. She's not ugly, though.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> so what? CM Punk is convinced that this storyline and everyone involved has done a picture perfect job, still doesn't make him any less of a walking contradiction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This heel angle going back to when he became a heel, and this is just him showing just how much of a heel/asshole he can be by trying to trick AJ again to try and win the title.

I am honestly tired of getting gained up on by haters on AJ. You guys are to blinded by hate to see the forest from the trees at this point.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> Hot? Perfect? AJ?
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> If you shaved her hair off she could pass for a boy. I mean, I'm not saying if I had the opportunity that I wouldn't, but she's not hot. She's not ugly, though.


This is the kind of blatant BS hate I am talking about, from you haters. You are not talking wrestling anymore, you are just being a hateful fucktards.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> This is the kind of blantant BS hate I am talking about, from you haters. You are not talking wrestling anymore, you are just being a hateful fucktards.


i gave you plenty of things to respond to, stop looking for excuses because you can't back up your affinity for horrible storylines.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> This heel angle going back to when he became a heel, and this is just him showing just how much of a heel/asshole he can be by trying to trick AJ again to try and win the title.
> 
> I am honestly tired of getting gained up on by haters on AJ. You guys are to blinded by hate to see the forest from the trees at this point.


Wow.

She's not that special to be hated.

It's not her personally, it's the current gimmick and storyline combined with the overwhelming amount of airtime she is granted to act stupid on a weekly basis. How many times do we have to say it?

Hopefully tonight will be the end of a different kind of era; that of of the massive push of Bryan/Punk/AJ stupidity.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> This is the kind of blatant BS hate I am talking about, from you haters. You are not talking wrestling anymore, you are just being a hateful fucktards.


YOU MAD, BRO?!

It's okay though when people are in here posting pics and saying how hot she is though, right? They can be sunshine gliders and rainbow admirers and flower pickers not talking about wrestling but you just can't not like AJ in here or you're hateful. LOL.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> uh... not really. until the people who don't like this storyline came here, it was people obsessing about how hot and perfect AJ is, and posting multiple pictures of her non-existent ass. we finally made people like Redeemer and Bob the Jobber post less and less, so i think we're doing a fine job.


Well, pro wrestling is an image based business, so her looks do matter. I've seen on one celeb based blog, there are fan girls who are obsessed with Cody Rhodes good looks, so its not just the female performers who get objectified.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> i gave you plenty of things to respond to, stop looking for excuses because you can't back up your affinity for horrible storylines.


I back it up plenty, but I am talking to hateful walls that don't listen to shit.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Well, pro wrestling is an image based business, so her looks do matter. I've seen on one celeb based blog, there are fan girls who are obsessed with Cody Rhodes good looks, so its not just the female performers who get objectified.


definitely not denying looks matter, but the thread is a lot better now considering it used to be a creepy circlejerk thread entirely. that's all i'm saying.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> YOU MAD, BRO?!


Because for hateful tools on the internet this is victory, pissing the other guy off.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> Because for hateful tools on the internet this is victory, pissing the other guy off.


No. It's just funny how you can sit there and not say anything about people posting pics of AJ and admiring her off-screen personality outside of wrestling and whatnot but when someone says she's not that hot they're being hateful. Just saying.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> No. It's just funny how you can sit there and not say anything about people posting pics of AJ and admiring her off-screen personality outside of wrestling and whatnot but when someone says she's not that hot they're being hateful. Just saying.


Admiration is a good emotion, there is nothing to hate about it. If I saw a Cena love thread (my most less favorite wrestler) I am not gonna jump in there just to shit on him. I would ignore it, because I would much rather talk about people I like then people I hate all the time. If you look at my posting history it will reflect that. 

For some reason haters feel the need to use all or most of their time trying and hate and bring others down, there is nothing redeeming about it, so why should I like or respect it.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> If I saw a Cena love thread (my most less favorite wrestler) I am not gonna jump in there just to shit on him. I would ignore it, because I would much rather talk about people I like then people I hate all the time. If you look at my posting history it will reflect that.
> 
> For some reason haters feel the need to use all or most of their time trying and hate and bring others down, there is nothing redeeming about it, so why should I like or respect it.


Huh? I think that you need to read the title of this thread again. It is not just an AJ Lee obsession thread. Get over yourself and your high moral ground.(Y)


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> Huh? I think that you need to read the title of this thread again. It is not just an AJ Lee obsession thread. Get over yourself and your high moral ground.(Y)


Neither is it titled The AJ hate thread. Why don't you come up from your hate/insult filled moral low ground, instead of spending your time hating on people and things?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

All of these threads are just flaming wars, it's getting to the point where people that actually like the show are unable to discuss the storyline or wrestlers without being flamed.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Thing is you either love or hate AJ. If people don't like watching her switch the channel.

For me it's he most entertaining storyline in the WWE and all three people involved are doing great.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*"you haters"*

There's that word again.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Then why not come back at that word and call others "likers" then, instead of complaining about the word? Lawd.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

No one is hating on AJ, that's the part you guys don't understand.

People are just voicing their opinions on it, I don't hate AJ myself but I acknowledge she is way overused and over shadows the title which is wrong.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

BarrettBarrage said:


> No one is hating on AJ, that's the part you guys don't understand.
> 
> People are just voicing their opinions on it, I don't hate AJ myself but I acknowledge she is way overused and over shadows the title which is wrong.


I've seen people call her ugly, she looks like a 15 year old, she can't wrestle, she sucks.

That is not hating? I'm not saying you are hating, but to say that NOBODY is, kinda false.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I've seen people call her ugly, she looks like a 15 year old, she can't wrestle, she sucks.
> 
> That is not hating? I'm not saying you are hating, but to say that NOBODY is, kinda false.


cry about it. a lot of that stuff is tame compared to how defensive and ignorant Bryan/AJ fans are if someone doesn't like this horrible storyline. when i first said she looked like a teenager a month ago, i was accused of being a pedophile by 10 different people for "knowing what a teenager looks like."

people calling her ugly is their opinion. people saying she looks 15 is their opinion. people saying she can't wrestle is their opinion. people saying she sucks/is replaceable/doesn't have talent is their opinion. she hasn't done anything that will be remotely remembered in a positive way despite how amazing people here claim she is. just because you can't blindly support Bryan and say he's going to win 100% of his matches and talk about AJ's ass 100% of the time doesn't mean "people who actually like the storyline can't post about it without being flamed." 

boo fucking hoo.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I've seen people call her ugly, she looks like a 15 year old, she can't wrestle, she sucks.
> 
> That is not hating? I'm not saying you are hating, but to say that NOBODY is, kinda false.


^^^This, not everybody is hating, but some people are for sure. Not everyone has to like her, but people should at least show some common decency and respect.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ogorodnikov said:


> cry about it. a lot of that stuff is tame compared to how defensive and ignorant Bryan/AJ fans are if someone doesn't like this horrible storyline. when i first said she looked like a teenager a month ago, i was accused of being a pedophile by 10 different people for "knowing what a teenager looks like."
> 
> people calling her ugly is their opinion. people saying she looks 15 is their opinion. people saying she can't wrestle is their opinion. people saying she sucks/is replaceable/doesn't have talent is their opinion. she hasn't done anything that will be remotely remembered in a positive way despite how amazing people here claim she is. just because you can't blindly support Bryan and say he's going to win 100% of his matches and talk about AJ's ass 100% of the time doesn't mean "people who actually like the storyline can't post about it without being flamed."
> 
> boo fucking hoo.


lol, this post is pathetic.

Come Home AJ! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> lol, this post is pathetic.
> 
> Come Home AJ! :yes :yes :yes


thanks for proving my point and viciously contradicting yourself in the process.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I never contradicted myself, your post was exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping she runs off with Kane mid-match, Punk/Bryan have a dusty finish and get a payoff match at Summerslam without AJ. She's entertaining and all but I just want the damn match again with no distractions.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Redeemer said:


> I never contradicted myself, your post was exactly what I was talking about.


there was nothing wrong with it, i just rightfully called you a crybaby, because you're acting exactly like one. you're seriously sulking and saying "people can't even people about this storyline anymore without risk of getting flamed." not only is that not true, but if anyone gets "flamed" it's because their post was stupid and is drastically overrated AJ and her impact. there's a reason nobody outside of equally blind Bryan/AJ fans take your posts seriously at all. and now you say in another thread you want Punk to lose cleanly to Cena out of spite. it's seriously getting really sad at this point.

and yes, you did contradict yourself. my post was fine, i pointed out how people who support AJ called me a pedophile for saying she looked young, and then i told you that everyone that thinks negative things of AJ is entitled to their own opinion. the problem continues to be posters like you who ignore facts and overrate both Bryan and AJ despite all the proof given to you about various topics. 

keep embarrassing yourself and brushing off any post that makes you look stupid as "pathetic" or "from someone i don't care about."


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Why are you talking about ME instead of AJ? This is a thread about AJ and how awesome she is, not about ME.

So good luck to you.

EDIT: Brye, we already had that at OTL, I just want Bryan to win the title.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It's this simple: people who claim this AJ storyline is boring are not haters. This could easily be replaced I there were other story lines going on, but there is not. Problem is WWE focuses all their attention on one storyline and pretty much say fuck the rest. So people who don't like this angle are going to be frustrated because they have nothin else to watch or look forward to. As a huge supporter of this feud, I of course love it when it's on my tv. But the "Haters are the ones who call this stupid without supporting what they say Or saying "she's looks 12 this blows" that's hate.. This is just my view on this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Redeemer said:


> Why are you talking about ME instead of AJ? This is a thread about AJ and how awesome she is, not about ME.
> 
> So good luck to you.
> 
> EDIT: Brye, we already had that at OTL, I just want Bryan to win the title.


My post was somewhat about AJ. 
o
And tbh, I can never get enough of that. I have no problem with Bryan winning tonight. It's a win, win situation for me unless the match blows or a third party somehow enters.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> My post was somewhat about AJ.
> o


>_> :yes



> And tbh, I can never get enough of that. I have no problem with Bryan winning tonight. It's a win, win situation for me unless the match blows or a third party somehow enters.


I understand that, but it's not like she's been interfering in everyone of their PPV matches, she only helped Punk beat Kane in the triple threat. They've had a match just to put on a pure wrestling match, now they are involved in a complex storyline that needs a resolution to it before they can have another pure match.

I'm sick of Bryan chasing the title, he's so much better as champion.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> It's this simple: people who claim this AJ storyline is boring are not haters. This could easily be replaced I there were other story lines going on, but there is not. Problem is WWE focuses all their attention on one storyline and pretty much say fuck the rest. So people who don't like this angle are going to be frustrated because they have nothin else to watch or look forward to. As a huge supporter of this feud, I of course love it when it's on my tv. But the "Haters are the ones who call this stupid without supporting what they say Or saying "she's looks 12 this blows" that's hate.. This is just my view on this.


^Indeed, I don't ask that you like the storyline or even be a fan of AJ, but when you just start throwing out insults and personal attacks about someone because of it you are a hater.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> ^Indeed, I don't ask that you like the storyline or even be a fan of AJ, but when you just start throwing out insults and personal attacks about someone because of it you are a hater.


A true follower of the "B A Star" campaign! What a great example you set!

All of the world should be sunshine and rainbows. I can call her pretty but you can't call her ugly. I get it now.

You sit there with your high moral ground and kind words until you realize it won't get you anywhere because you look like an extreme hypocrite.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

GlassBreaks said:


> I can take that. The character has a motive but SHE just CANNOT sell it. I don't care about her body gestures, they look so forced. Almost every time she does something stupid she looks at the crowd for some type of reaction that screams, "Did you see what I just did?". *You want to include the crowd, but the best way to do that is to ignore them and let them see for themselves at the time being.* See: Austin flipping someone off - no immediate crowd interaction. "Cute" and "adorable" are words reserved for pre-pubescent teens where I come from. If a grown man is saying that shit about her then his balls need to drop.


That's a resounding no to the bolded. I don't mind you saying she can't sell the storyline. You either see it or you don't. But you never ignore your audience. As a character performer it's important to constantly play to their attention, even though certain characters do it in more individualistic forms of expression. For goodness sake, you're on a _stage_ performing live for them either on the ramp or the ring. A character trademark like flipping the bird in not a good example. When has a crowd ever not responded to such a vulgar expression inside an aggressive, antagonistic environment that pro wrestling drums itself up to be? 

Much of this thread's talk is about this angle being 'desperate' in garnering reactions (not from your posts though) which I speculate is 'reaching' on their part.

I'd say the 'cute' tag would fit her pretty much to a tee. She's winsome, zippy and petite. That sounds like AJ Lee and her character to me. Also, such a description doesn't always mean one finds her hot or particularly attractive. 




GlassBreaks said:


> And it's not just AJ that makes this story line so bad. It's Daniel Bryan too. Dude's a good wrestler, don't get me wrong, but this is the WWE. The big time. Dean Malenko v. 2.0 doesn't need to contend for top gold.


I hate harping on about Bryan's usurping of Swagger as fulfilling an Angle-esque role, as its only what I feel. Regardless, I think a lot of people have brought Bryan as an important utility in occasionally bouncing around the title picture and the midcard when needed (a placement I think he'll find himself in pretty soon). The guy has gone on to say he doesn't see himself amongst the big stars, and I personally agree thus far. I do believe he's seen as an important acquisition though, with his place being consolidated in company eyes by his surge in popularity after the Mania debacle.



WPack911 said:


> ^Indeed, I don't ask that you like the storyline or even be a fan of AJ, but when you just start throwing out insults and personal attacks about someone because of it you are a hater.


Who cares? Let them be with their feelings. About 90% come across as generally well-balanced teens or adults looking either to discuss, defend or antagonise.

What's seen in this thread isn't even close to the extremity a lot of real-life celebrities or people have to go for no real reason much of the time. The internet is a breeding ground for hostility, so be thankful you haven't come across the _real_ nutcases that swim with us.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> That's a resounding no to the bolded. I don't mind you saying she can't sell the storyline. You either see it or you don't. But you never ignore your audience. As a character performer it's important to constantly play to their attention, even though certain characters do it in more individualistic forms of expression. For goodness sake, you're on a _stage_ performing live for them either on the ramp or the ring. A character trademark like flipping the bird in not a good example. When has a crowd ever not responded to such a vulgar expression inside an aggressive, antagonistic environment that pro wrestling drums itself up to be?


Dude, this isn't Austin coming out pre-match or Rock post-match posing on all 4 corners of the ring. This is, "I'm mid conversation on a promo with CM Punk, let me look around like I'm a lost puppy because even if I get absolutely ZERO reaction, the plot stays the same!". This is so My Little Pony clash with female Patrick Bateman-esque it's too predictable and lame. She doesn't play to the crowd because 80% of the time nobody gives two shits about her. We were chanting "boring" at Raw in New Orleans.



> Much of this thread's talk is about this angle being 'desperate' in garnering reactions (not from your posts though) which I speculate is 'reaching' on their part.


Not desperate. Just stupid.



> Regardless, I think a lot of people have brought Bryan as an important utility in occasionally bouncing around the title picture and the midcard when needed (a placement I think he'll find himself in pretty soon). The guy has gone on to say he doesn't see himself amongst the big stars, and I personally agree thus far. I do believe he's seen as an important acquisition though, with his place being consolidated in company eyes by his surge in popularity after the Mania debacle.


Oh yeah, man. Bryan is a flat out awesome wrestler and because of his wrestling ability deserves to be in the WWE. He's entertaining in the ring without question.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

"*AJ IS THE REASON PUNK IS MAIN EVENTING NOW!!!*"

:lmao

no reaction for AJ again btw.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> "*AJ IS THE REASON PUNK IS MAIN EVENTING NOW!!!*"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> no reaction for AJ again btw.


WTF are you talking about? She's SOOOOO over. She's so over that she forces WWE to use her more.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> "*AJ IS THE REASON PUNK IS MAIN EVENTING NOW!!!*"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> no reaction for AJ again btw.


I noticed this too...the crowd couldn't give two shits. Put Trish or Lita in this position in 2000 and it would have been a different story, in fact it was a different story for Lita in a midcard feud back then.

I don't know what WWE has to do to get the divas over, but I'm starting to think it's a systemic problem of the crowd not giving a shit. It certainly can't be the use of her in a prominent storyline and getting tv time...and as much as I've grown to dislike her, she should be way more over than this. It's not like she hasn't been pulling her weight in the storyline. She talks, she reacts, etc... and yet...nothing.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Even though Bryan didn't win, I still like AJ. She seemed depressed that he didn't win, I have no idea what is going on.

I bet he ends up rejecting her again and she starts trying to get him back. Recycle it, it's always entertaining.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I was ok with AJ being a part of this feud because I've always figured since the WM28 debacle, the WWE would pull the trigger and have AJ interfere in a match so that Daniel Bryan would win one of the two world titles. THEY'VE HAD 4 CHANCES TO DO THIS...and every time, they've decided to just let Sheamus or Punk keep the title. Now I want her out of the feud altogether...PERIOD.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

The Redeemer said:


> Even though Bryan didn't win, I still like AJ. She seemed depressed that he didn't win, I have no idea what is going on.
> 
> I bet he ends up rejecting her again and she starts trying to get him back. Recycle it, it's always entertaining.


i think she will go on to something else now maybe Punk and Bryan will tell her to buzz off. Another Heel diva on the paybooks.

Bryan will need to get a feud in which he gets a damn win in and comes out of it looking good. I'm really worried about it now.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> I was ok with AJ being a part of this feud because I've always figured since the WM28 debacle, the WWE would pull the trigger and have AJ interfere in a match so that Daniel Bryan would win one of the two world titles. THEY'VE HAD 4 CHANCES TO DO THIS...and every time, they've decided to just let Sheamus or Punk keep the title. Now I want her out of the feud altogether...PERIOD.


It seems they ain;t going to push the button on that move of AJ teaming up with Bryan now. I think its time for AJ to leave this feud well alone.

I think Bryan might go on to somethign else now or might get one more chance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The crowd didn't give a shit about AJ? Kinda wonder what program people are watching sometimes. Good match by the way, was really on the edge of my seat. Especially when Punk was in the "yes" lock and AJ was looking real conniving.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome match, by the two best wrestlers in the WWE, but let me wondering what came out of this... I was kinda dissapointed by the ending, and it feels AJ was not involved that much at all, only thing I see was aj looked upset for Bryan and pissed at punk for not caring she called the 3 count


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

Punk will be fine with or without this feud. WWE could taken Bryan and AJ's starpower to new levels with this saga, but after all this build-up, neither of them really benefited in the end. A Bryan-Cena feud with AJ's involvement at least would have provided something fresh and give Bryan a credibility-boosting win had he gone over, but looks like that's not in the cards.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> i think she will go on to something else now maybe Punk and Bryan will tell her to buzz off. Another Heel diva on the paybooks.


what are you talking about? why are you just assuming she'll just easily be a heel? she already doesn't get a reaction unless she steals Bryans catchphrase. did you not just watch the PPV JUST now? and almost every Raw and Smackdown she was at before that? 



> Bryan will need to get a feud in which he gets a damn win in and comes out of it looking good. I'm really worried about it now.


the fact that you're worried now as opposed to WM when he lost in 18 seconds is really weird. you'd think it would be obvious what Vince thinks about him to have him lose in 18 seconds... apparently not for you.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> The crowd didn't give a shit about AJ? Kinda wonder what program people are watching sometimes.


huh? when she came out everyone was dead silent. even when she came *back*, you'd think people would "be on the edge of their seat," but even then she got a very miniscule response. nobody gives a shit about her.



> Good match by the way, was really on the edge of my seat. Especially when Punk was in the "yes" lock and AJ was looking real conniving.


SWERVE!!!!!!!!!! AJ SMILED AT SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!

jesus man. crap storyline, terrible way to (hopefully) end too. what was the point of even having her there?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> what are you talking about? why are you just assuming she'll just easily be a heel? she already doesn't get a reaction unless she steals Bryans catchphrase. did you not just watch the PPV JUST now? and almost every Raw and Smackdown she was at before that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly why I was on the edge, because I didn't know what was gonna happen, was a lot better than the brief case breaking off the lock with Cena imo. Nice to know that the real overshadowing person overcame the odds yet again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It was refreshing tonight. It was kind of like the way they were booking the angle prior to last week. I just hope its over. It doesn't benefit anyone if it continues, WWE's made their choice to stick with Punk and not make Bryan/AJ happen again. Hopefully Bryan gets a feud with an upper midcarder. It's been an awesome ride but now he really needs to start winning matches. It's gonna be a weird adjustment for AJ since she's infinitely more important than every Diva in the company.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I said it in the other thread-they built up AJ completely overshadowing the WWE title for over a month now. And now tonight, there was no payoff. It was just a clean win and half the match she wasn't out there. So my question is-what was the point of further devaluing the title and champion when it ultimately amounted to nothing at the PPV which is where payoffs are supposed to occur?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It was refreshing tonight. It was kind of like the way they were booking the angle prior to last week. I just hope its over. It doesn't benefit anyone if it continues, WWE's made their choice to stick with Punk and not make Bryan/AJ happen again. Hopefully Bryan gets a feud with an upper midcarder. It's been an awesome ride but now he really needs to start winning matches. It's gonna be a weird adjustment for AJ since she's infinitely more important than every Diva in the company.


This. If it's not in their intent at all, really no point in continuing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A.J was really interesting tonight, she didn't chose sides like people thought she would. During the match, she looked like she was having fun watching the boys fight over the weapons. A.J could of done something to screw one of them over, but we were wrong, she didn't. She did a great job in special ref'ing the match. She did us April Fans well tonight. Great work Girl.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> It was refreshing tonight. It was kind of like the way they were booking the angle prior to last week. I just hope its over. It doesn't benefit anyone if it continues, WWE's made their choice to stick with Punk and not make Bryan/AJ happen again. Hopefully Bryan gets a feud with an upper midcarder. It's been an awesome ride but now he really needs to start winning matches. It's gonna be a weird adjustment for AJ since she's infinitely more important than every Diva in the company.


well said.

Bryan needs to stay well clear of AJ as does AJ of Bryan. they don't seem to want them together which is a shame sadly.Bryan needs a feud in which he gets a few wins in and then start from their with feuds with mysterio and Jericho. Then have Cena feud with him at the start of 2013. I think AJ needs to go to smackdown and get herself over on her own merits.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

GlassBreaks said:


> Dude, this isn't Austin coming out pre-match or Rock post-match posing on all 4 corners of the ring. This is, "I'm mid conversation on a promo with CM Punk, let me look around like I'm a lost puppy because even if I get absolutely ZERO reaction, the plot stays the same!". This is so My Little Pony clash with female Derrick Bateman-esque it's too predictable and lame. She doesn't play to the crowd because 80% of the time nobody gives two shits about her. We were chanting "boring" at Raw in New Orleans.


If you're getting nothing, then try and get something. I remember an interview with Regal talking about how vital it is for wrestler's to proactively try to get life from a dead audience by studying what they like, dislike, etc. 

AJ has done her character justice; even if I do somewhat agree with your amalgamation of cheesy archetypes that make up this outlandish character. I don’t agree that it’s predictable though. If you’ve take note of her puppy-faced expressions then it means my analysis wasn’t too far off on her playing up her strongest attributes. I do think she can even improve upon the area of "playing up" the crowd a little more, which will hopefully happen when she becomes more clear-cut in a face or heel role. In saying that, however, she will sacrifice the chaotic neutral character type in favor of two-dimensional face or heel roles that has her being either nasty to the crowd or a complete suck up. Drat, looks like I may've accidentally subscribed to WWE's way of thinking. It's probably time for another break soon, eh? 

Hopefully whichever way she turns she plays it with conviction and similar aplomb. The steamrolling of a character’s depth isn’t always a turn off for me. Although I don’t think that much of her, I thought Eve did a good job when explaining her power over men a week into her heel turn. I don't think she spoke with much conviction but her nuanced expressions of bewilderment and disdain for the audience was done well. Also, that extravagant pose she pulls off on stage is great. Little things can go a long way. 

No one gives two shits about her? That's silly. You can clearly see a good portion of most audiences letting inhibitions go with this love triangle. Obviously we'll have a clearer picture of whether or not the whole thing was a success in time, although nothing strikes _me_ so far as a resounding failure (this past RAW's interactions was met with mixed reception at best, though). And a lot of people hate this storyline and I'm not surprised a (assumedly good) portion of your city was expressing their disdain. That doesn't supersede how most crowds appear to have received this angle overall, however. Majority > Minority and that goes for all storylines no matter how I, nor any individual fan, personally take to it.

One thing I hate is when this forum or any other smart-alec fan drums up a situation to suit their preference. All this nitpicking about loudest pops, the good and bad types of heat, no one giving a shit about so and so, blah blah blah. I can't deny the importance of these terms in _helping the business gain insight (ie: indicators)_, but I do chortle at the thought of smarks dressing up their fandom with a veil of such 'evidence'. My ears tell me that she doesn't receive raucous receptions when she makes her entrance. What matters most, however, is how she benefits the _overall_ angle. That goes for all angles in existence and their individuals who are involved in them. 



> Oh yeah, man. Bryan is a flat out awesome wrestler and because of his wrestling ability deserves to be in the WWE. He's entertaining in the ring without question.


I think he's got more to offer than his ring ability as well

BTW, haven't seen MITB results yet.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if they'll keep AJ/Bryan apart after this, but Punk is definitely done with his involvement. When AJ got bumped out, Bryan acted like he actually cared about her well being fully knowing that she was replaced as referee. Doesn't make sense unless he actually cares about her to some degree, because how would he know she'd come back down?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm not sure if they'll keep AJ/Bryan apart after this, but Punk is definitely done with his involvement. When AJ got bumped out, Bryan acted like he actually cared about her well being fully knowing that she was replaced as referee. Doesn't make sense unless he actually cares about her to some degree, because how would he know she'd come back down?


I don't think Bryan's heelish character will ever forgive her for not helping him win the WWE title. I think Bryan will tell her tomorrow on Raw to get lost really.Plus halfway through the match she stood on that Kendo stick and sure she didn't help him win the match.

Does anyone think AJ will end up with Bryan?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm not sure if they'll keep AJ/Bryan apart after this, but Punk is definitely done with his involvement. When AJ got bumped out, Bryan acted like he actually cared about her well being fully knowing that she was replaced as referee. Doesn't make sense unless he actually cares about her to some degree, because how would he know she'd come back down?


See this is hard for me. She called the match the right way but punk didn't even care. He truly only cared about the title and himself. He doesn't care about AJ and she was pissed and upset at the same time. Punk didn't say anything to her for calling the win for him. And she looked at Bryan completely upset with what had happened. Even though Bryan shows fake affection, he would have still cared more if she helped him, and I think she realized that. Now as far as this feud goes It doesn't feel over, but Cena Punk seems like It's a definite for SUmmerSlam, which makes this whole thing confusing.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

I liked this match a lot, Punk and Bryan tore it up wrestling like was to be expected and AJ surprisingly called it down the middle while still being crazy enough to make them fight over a chair at one point and mess with their heads. 

I also think this push ain't over for AJ, she seemed somewhat sad that Bryan lost like someone else said, so I am not sure he is completely out of this storyline yet. However this would need a true change of heart about AJ from Bryan, he did seem to care for her when she got knocked off the ring apron which really gave him no edge, so maybe, but unless that was the start of true caring I can't see him ending up with her now since she does not hold the power of the Championship anymore. 

Punk did not seem to care that AJ counted the 3 for him, he might of been mad she had stopped him from using the chair by standing in front of it that one time or at the look she gave him when Bryan was using the Kendo stick as a cross face submission on him, but maybe he just don't care about AJ period like Bryan did not after he lost the title at WM28.

So does AJ screw him over at SS or even before maybe by trying to goat Cena to use the briefcase on him or maybe she goats Cena to use it and screws him over on the cash in of the briefcase to try and make Punk care about her, I doubt this though since it that does not seem like something WWE would get Cena into.

It could go a route where she really is alone, she has lost Bryan, Punk and even Kane, so maybe a debuting superstar comes on the scene to "save her" maybe even crazier Dean Ambrose who plays to her crazy side and thus they both feed off each others madness. This could be really good if done right for AJ and Ambrose or another new superstar if it is not Ambrose.

Honestly, whatever happens I highly doubt WWE is done with AJ, they have put a lot into to her and seem to like her a lot they will have her do something. You never know, she did call it down the middle maybe they really could "respect" that enough to make he GM given how much both men she were reffing had hurt her in the past. Regardless though like I said before the match though I have really liked this storyline, I found it very entertaining and I will be a fan of all 3 people in it forever.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> See this is hard for me. She called the match the right way but punk didn't even care. He truly only cared about the title and himself. He doesn't care about AJ and she was pissed and upset at the same time. Punk didn't say anything to her for calling the win for him. And she looked at Bryan completely upset with what had happened. Even though Bryan shows fake affection, he would have still cared more if she helped him, and I think she realized that. Now as far as this feud goes It doesn't feel over, but Cena Punk seems like It's a definite for SUmmerSlam, which makes this whole thing confusing.


Bryan won't end up with her, i think Punk and him will wash their hands of AJ on RAw tomorrow. I think AJ will probably end up on smackdown feuding with another Diva. I don't think she get any higher then this feud.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> See this is hard for me. She called the match the right way but punk didn't even care. He truly only cared about the title and himself. He doesn't care about AJ and she was pissed and upset at the same time. Punk didn't say anything to her for calling the win for him. And she looked at Bryan completely upset with what had happened. Even though Bryan shows fake affection, he would have still cared more if she helped him, and I think she realized that. Now as far as this feud goes It doesn't feel over, but Cena Punk seems like It's a definite for SUmmerSlam, which makes this whole thing confusing.


I'm of the belief that AJ/Bryan almost have to continue to make this entire angle relevant. There was no conclusion at NWO or MITB, so it almost has to be built for the two of them to spin off into their own future segments, whether_ "together_" or not. 

We now have two separate occurrences of Bryan going out of his way to "take care" of AJ when it would either be in his best interest not to or it wouldn't affect his chances to win the match. When he stopped her suicide dive onto the table (she would possibly be knocked out as ref) and MITB when she was hurt. Both of those situations go against his current character, the one that used her as a meat shield in the past. What other reason would he have? I can't see this is anything other than seeds they planted to keep options available for a possible future face turn if they choose to go that route. It also keeps it open to him staying heel and being jealous of watching another man hurt her (CM Punk declining the proposal) instead of himself doing it -- keeping her close so he can continue to do so. They could push it that route as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> I said it in the other thread-they built up AJ completely overshadowing the WWE title for over a month now. And now tonight, there was no payoff. It was just a clean win and half the match she wasn't out there. So my question is-what was the point of further devaluing the title and champion when it ultimately amounted to nothing at the PPV which is where payoffs are supposed to occur?


There was no payoff because the storyline is going to continue.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, for someone that could just as easily be coming down the ramp to end the reign of the current babyface she got a pretty good response from the crowd when she came back down to the ring.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> There was no payoff because the storyline is going to continue.


This could be true also, maybe Cena just sits on the MitB longer then we are thinking OR Punk and Bryan go again at SS and Cena tries to cash in there after the match and maybe he fails because of AJ saving either Bryan or Punk (at this point to me I am leaning Bryan since I think she sees that Punk does not care) and leaves with her man after thwarting Cena.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Also, for someone that could just as easily be coming down the ramp to end the reign of the current babyface she got a pretty good response from the crowd when she came back down to the ring.


I agree, better then some would have you believe.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm of the belief that AJ/Bryan almost have to continue to make this entire angle relevant. There was no conclusion at NWO or MITB, so it almost has to be built for the two of them to spin off into their own future segments, whether_ "together_" or not.
> 
> We now have two separate occurrences of Bryan going out of his way to "take care" of AJ when it would either be in his best interest not to or it wouldn't affect his chances to win the match. When he stopped her suicide dive onto the table (she would possibly be knocked out as ref) and MITB when she was hurt. Both of those situations go against his current character, the one that used her as a meat shield in the past. What other reason would he have? I can't see this is anything other than seeds they planted to keep options available for a possible future face turn if they choose to go that route. It also keeps it open to him staying heel and being jealous of watching another man hurt her (CM Punk declining the proposal) instead of himself doing it -- keeping her close so he can continue to do so. They could push it that route as well.


Yeah I kinda feel the same way but I also feel with the way this match ended, it feels She is not done with punk and may want to get him back, but seems unrealistic because Punk V Cena Will probably happen at SummerSlam. Because there is
No doubt she was Very pissed Punk didn't acknowledge she counted the 3Count.. That's why it seems like this feud did not end the right way, it feels like its not over.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess WWE said fuck it, we're gonna ride this story until the wheels fall off, because it's seemingly their only developed storyline at the moment. I like the AJ storyline, but with no payoff here, they need a huge payoff down the line to make it worthwhile.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Also, for someone that could just as easily be coming down the ramp to end the reign of the current babyface she got a pretty good response from the crowd when she came back down to the ring.


what does "just as easily be coming down the ramp to end the reign of the current babyface" mean? there was absolutely nothing to suggest it was anything other than 50/50 at that point, she could've known it was Bryan that hit Punk into her or she could've gotten angry at Punk irrationally. when she came back the reaction was piss poor, but not nearly as bad as her entrance in the first place.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm of the belief that AJ/Bryan almost have to continue to make this entire angle relevant. There was no conclusion at NWO or MITB, so it almost has to be built for the two of them to spin off into their own future segments, whether_ "together_" or not.
> 
> We now have two separate occurrences of Bryan going out of his way to "take care" of AJ when it would either be in his best interest not to or it wouldn't affect his chances to win the match. When he stopped her suicide dive onto the table (she would possibly be knocked out as ref) and MITB when she was hurt. Both of those situations go against his current character, the one that used her as a meat shield in the past. What other reason would he have? I can't see this is anything other than seeds they planted to keep options available for a possible future face turn if they choose to go that route. It also keeps it open to him staying heel and being jealous of watching another man hurt her (CM Punk declining the proposal) instead of himself doing it -- keeping her close so he can continue to do so. They could push it that route as well.


I know WWE is all PG and everything but I think Bryan slapping AJ into the yes lock would be so out there and heelish. it would make many feel for AJ and get major heat on Bryan. Of course it won't happen.

I think Bryan will tell her to sling her hook on RAW and will dump her for good. She didn't help him in any way at MITB so clearly she wasn't looking out for him. I can't see this angle/storyline going anywhere really that would do bryan or AJ any good. I think Bryan needs a feud that will get him a few wins and make him look legit threat.I think a feud or any involvement with AJ wouldn't be much good to him now. MITB was the time to pull the trigger on her joining Bryan again. I do think She will be involved with Punk though.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I kinda feel the same way but I also feel with the way this match ended, it feels She is not done with punk and may want to get him back, but seems unrealistic because Punk V Cena Will probably happen at SummerSlam. Because there is
> No doubt she was Very pissed Punk didn't acknowledge she counted the 3Count.. That's why it seems like this feud did not end the right way, it feels like its not over.


I think with Bryan its over between them. She showed no remorse towards him but kept her eyes on punk through out.She could Screw Punk out of the title, make his life a misery, Fatal Attraction like. They could go that route with AJ/Punk. But i think Bryan will be doen and on to a Jericho or Mysterio feud.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> See this is hard for me. *She called the match the right way but punk didn't even care. He truly only cared about the title and himself. He doesn't care about AJ and she was pissed and upset at the same time.* Punk didn't say anything to her for calling the win for him. And she looked at Bryan completely upset with what had happened. Even though Bryan shows fake affection, he would have still cared more if she helped him, and I think she realized that. Now as far as this feud goes It doesn't feel over, but Cena Punk seems like It's a definite for SUmmerSlam, which makes this whole thing confusing.


Correction, he did care when she got knocked off the apron and he went to check on her. However, after he saw the way she was messing with both of them when she came back out, and what she was getting up to, his attitude towards her changed.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I kinda feel the same way but I also feel with the way this match ended, it feels She is not done with punk and may want to get him back, but seems unrealistic because Punk V Cena Will probably happen at SummerSlam. Because there is
> No doubt she was Very pissed Punk didn't acknowledge she counted the 3Count.. That's why it seems like this feud did not end the right way, it feels like its not over.


Watching the match again I've come to realize the symbolism involved. 

AJ's said she likes when men look at her. She's obviously out for attention. Being special referee had both men looking to her for either fairness or a three count depending on which side of the kayfabe fence they are. Also introducing the chair had both men fighting over what she perceives as herself, and getting in their way (chair in the corner/foot on the stick) made them beg for her approval, if you will. Throughout their interactions only Bryan really pleaded with her (_"AJ, I need you to count to three"_, _"AJ, give me the stick"_) and he also had the sequence where he stared her down while kicking Punk. If she wants attention.. Bryan is the only one dishing it out while Punk was all business and just snatched the belt from her. She definitely looked disgusted during Punk's celebration, lol.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

I posted this thought in another thread, but I think it is better applied here.

IMO I think the 1000th Raw could see title change on it, it is being billed big enough to happen on there IMO. Maybe AJ finally seeing that CM Punk does not care about her tonight at MitB will push her to help Bryan when they rematch on the 1000th Raw. This type of thing could also happen at SS, but I think it would come off better on the 1000th Raw since that would be sooner and she already has seen how much Punk does not care about her.

All this is shots in the dark though this thing is still wide open right now, and will have either a quick closure on Raw this week or next or will last through till SS.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Watching the match again I've come to realize the symbolism involved.
> 
> AJ's said she likes when men look at her. She's obviously out for attention. Being special referee had both men looking to her for either fairness or a three count depending on which side of the kayfabe fence they are. Also introducing the chair had both men fighting over what she perceives as herself, and getting in their way (chair in the corner/foot on the stick) made them beg for her approval, if you will. Throughout their interactions only Bryan really pleaded with her (_"AJ, I need you to count to three"_, _"AJ, give me the stick"_) and he also had the sequence where he stared her down while kicking Punk. If she wants attention.. Bryan is the only one dishing it out while Punk was all business and just snatched the belt from her. She definitely looked disgusted during Punk's celebration, lol.


Great observations, he also told AJ "This is for you!" during the kicking Punk in the corner part you mentioned, he really was paying attention to her completely the whole match, while Punk ignored her completely and when she did force him to look he looked with disgust and never begged.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Watching the match again I've come to realize the symbolism involved.
> 
> AJ's said she likes when men look at her. She's obviously out for attention. Being special referee had both men looking to her for either fairness or a three count depending on which side of the kayfabe fence they are. Also introducing the chair had both men fighting over what she perceives as herself, and getting in their way (chair in the corner/foot on the stick) made them beg for her approval, if you will. Throughout their interactions only Bryan really pleaded with her (_"AJ, I need you to count to three"_, _"AJ, give me the stick"_) and he also had the sequence where he stared her down while kicking Punk. If she wants attention.. Bryan is the only one dishing it out while Punk was all business and just snatched the belt from her. She definitely looked disgusted during Punk's celebration, lol.


Definitely a great point. She definitely wants all eyes on her at all times. And pretty much the guy to do that would steal her heart. Punk did not care at all. Bryan atleast shows affection (some fake and some legit) but if she would have helped Bryan he would have been more grateful. Her look at punk was like " You ungrateful bitch, notice me" and her look at Bryan "I'm sorry, almost please forgive me type of look" idk Though lol.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

WPack911 said:


> I posted this thought in another thread, but I think it is better applied here.
> 
> IMO I think the 1000th Raw could see title change on it, it is being billed big enough to happen on there IMO. Maybe AJ finally seeing that CM Punk does not care about her tonight at MitB will push her to help Bryan when they rematch on the 1000th Raw. This type of thing could also happen at SS, but I think it would come off better on the 1000th Raw since that would be sooner and she already has seen how much Punk does not care about her.
> 
> All this is shots in the dark though this thing is still wide open right now, and will have either a quick closure on Raw this week or next or will last through till SS.


Loved that to happen but its a very very long shot in the dark

I think we get closure of it tomorrow on RAW really. I think Bryan will leave the feud telling her to buzz off. I think Punk will try to reason with her but she will continue her stalking off Punk up to Summerslam where she will cost him the title.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Loved that to happen but its a very very long shot in the dark
> 
> I think we get closure of it tomorrow on RAW really. I think Bryan will leave the feud telling her to buzz off. I think Punk will try to reason with her but she will continue her stalking off Punk up to Summerslam where she will cost him the title.


Could also happen for sure, guess we will have to wait and see and honestly if you are WWE or any entertainment company that is the way you want it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

At the end of the match, she looked pissed that Punk won and she seemed to regret the outcome. Him ignoring her seemed to show that he didn't care about her, only about the title. I think it means he'll be done with her and she'll realize that Bryan was telling tge truth about Punk.

I think AJ and Bryan aren't done yet, maybe he actually did realize he cared about her, and when she counted for Punk to win, she realized it was a mistake.

I think they'll give Bryan/Punk a rest from each other for a few months and spark that feud back up later, but now concentrate on the Bryan/AJ relationship, whether they are together or not, while Bryan feuds with an upper mid-carder and AJ goes for the divas title.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Definitely a great point. She definitely wants all eyes on her at all times. And pretty much the guy to do that would steal her heart. Punk did not care at all. Bryan atleast shows affection (some fake and some legit) but if she would have helped Bryan he would have been more grateful. Her look at punk was like " You ungrateful bitch, notice me" and her look at Bryan "I'm sorry, almost please forgive me type of look" idk Though lol.


I think at the end of the day its all about AJ. I think Bryan will be discarded on RAW tomorrow seen him as beneath her and that she wants Punk as she wants what she can't have. I think she will be involved in Punk losing his title.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

hardyorton said:


> I think at the end of the day its all about AJ. I think Bryan will be discarded on RAW tomorrow seen him as beneath her and that she wants Punk as she wants what she can't have. I think she will be involved in Punk losing his title.


How is she going to cost him his title and to who? John Cena is a top babyface, and he'd tell her off Eve-style and his character wouldn't take a win that way as he's shown when he faced Punk at last year's MITB. If she does cost him the title, what does that lead to? She can't wrestle him, and she isn't representing Cena. It's far more likely that it's just a 3 way split tomorrow or the next week.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> How is she going to cost him his title and to who? John Cena is a top babyface, and he'd tell her off Eve-style and his character wouldn't take a win that way as he's shown when he faced Punk at last year's MITB. If she does cost him the title, what does that lead to? She can't wrestle him, and she isn't representing Cena. It's far more likely that it's just a 3 way split tomorrow or the next week.


She could cheat while Cena is dazed (so he does not know) just to cost Punk the title and make him feel her pain. Just one of endless possibilities though.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WPack911 said:


> She could cheat while Cena is dazed (so he does not know) just to cost Punk the title and make him feel her pain. Just one of endless possibilities though.


Again, it doesn't lead to anything. There's no match to be had. All you people are proposing are scenarios that you want to happen, but don't go any layer deeper. How does Punk get revenge on AJ if he can't wrestle her or do anything to her physically that would make up for him losing his title? Why would fans pay money to see that? How would Punk not see it coming to begin with when he's been extraordinary careful with her for several months already, for that very situation happening?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

how long has it been with this Punk and Bryan shit man? 3 fuckin' months? please let Punk move on and PLEASE let Bryan stay on the midcard, where he'd be better off. it would be better for you guys so you wouldn't have to watch him job at every fucking PPV. AJ can come with him or move onto the divas division. how have you guys not gotten tired of AJ/Bryan/Punk? even if i were bias for AJ i still can't see how i WOULDN'T want this whole thing to move the fuck on. is that not enough? he's not going to beat Punk, ever.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Again, it doesn't lead to anything. There's no match to be had. All you people are proposing are scenarios that you want to happen, but don't go any layer deeper. How does Punk get revenge on AJ if he can't wrestle her or do anything to her physically that would make up for him losing his title? Why would fans pay money to see that? How would Punk not see it coming to begin with when he's been extraordinary careful with her for several months already, for that very situation happening?


He can get her back easy without having to wrestle her. Cena will find out how he won and being Cena he will more then happy to give Punk his rematch, AJ tries to screw punk again, but this time he is ready and stops her in way that humiliates her.

I don't really even want this to happen either, it's ok but not great, and since it would end with Cena as champ it would be somewhat painful. I would much rather AJ and Bryan come back together and she cheats to help him win at SS and then Cena goes for a cash in after the match on a victorious, but KOed Bryan and she throws herself in front of him after Cena cashes in and distracts him so that Bryan can recover and KO Cena and make him be the first to fail to cash a MitB briefcase in for the title.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

ogorodnikov said:


> how long has it been with this Punk and Bryan shit man? 3 fuckin' months? please let Punk move on and PLEASE let Bryan stay on the midcard, where he'd be better off. it would be better for you guys so you wouldn't have to watch him job at every fucking PPV. AJ can come with him or move onto the divas division. how have you guys not gotten tired of AJ/Bryan/Punk? even if i were bias for AJ i still can't see how i WOULDN'T want this whole thing to move the fuck on. is that not enough? he's not going to beat Punk, ever.


Bryan deserves to be in the main event cause he has has talent. Your just a blind hater.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> She could cheat while Cena is dazed (so he does not know) just to cost Punk the title and make him feel her pain. Just one of endless possibilities though.


Where would that lead though? I don't see an endgame. You have Punk potentially angry at AJ for costing him the title.. and then what? It can only spin back into Bryan/Punk which needs a long separation. They could use it as a cheap way to shift the belt to Cena without having Punk lose clean but they could've just as easily done that with AJ getting Bryan the win and having Cena get it off him instead. Punk needs to separate from the feud because I can't see it going on after it's already been losing steam.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

WPack911 said:


> He can get her back easy without having to wrestle her. Cena will find out how he won and being Cena he will more then happy to give Punk his rematch, AJ tries to screw punk again, but this time he is ready and stops her in way that humiliates her.
> 
> I don't really even want this to happen either, it's ok but not great, and since it would end with Cena as champ it would be somewhat painful. I would much rather AJ and Bryan come back together and she cheats to help him win at SS and then Cena goes for a cash in after the match on a victorious, but KOed Bryan and she throws herself in front of him after Cena cashes in and distracts him so that Bryan can recover and KO Cena and make him be the first to fail to cash a MitB briefcase in for the title.


If they continue on with the AJ/Bryan/Punk feud. This is how it should end. I can't see this going on for another four weeks is it until summerslam.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> how long has it been with this Punk and Bryan shit man? 3 fuckin' months? please let Punk move on and PLEASE let Bryan stay on the midcard, where he'd be better off. it would be better for you guys so you wouldn't have to watch him job at every fucking PPV. AJ can come with him or move onto the divas division. how have you guys not gotten tired of AJ/Bryan/Punk? even if i were bias for AJ i still can't see how i WOULDN'T want this whole thing to move the fuck on. is that not enough? he's not going to beat Punk, ever.


I would be happy with what I said earlier, Bryan and AJ end up together, Bryan wins the IC title, AJ wins Divas title and Punk moves on to Cena and makes him the first to fail a MitB cash-in. If Bryan is out of the WWE title picture this is what I want to happen most actually.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Bryan deserves to be in the main event cause he has has talent. Your just a blind hater.


but he's not going to be, that's what i'm saying. even if we were pretending every single statement you make about Bryan is true, they're not going to let him beat Punk. he's not winning the title. he's definitely not beating Cena if he beats Punk. it's just not going to happen. he is going to fall out of the Main Event scene and rightfully so. have him feud with upper mid-carders and he'll fare a WHOLE lot fucking better. i just don't get why you guys want to see more Punk/Bryan. stop torturing yourselves.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I could see Jericho/Bryan on tap. They had good chemistry backstage. Jericho's in full blown "put guys over" mode and Bryan is a guy in much need of a big name win. Beating a past champ will help bolster his resume without taking any top guys down a peg.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> I would be happy with what I said earlier, Bryan and AJ end up together, Bryan wins the IC title, AJ wins Divas title and Punk moves on to Cena and makes him the first to fail a MitB cash-in. If Bryan is out of the WWE title picture this is what I want to happen most actually.


that sounds wonderful. would mostly like to see him take the US Title off Santino. they should get Kharma to come back and get some actual diva action going. they DO have some pretty good female wrestlers. just saying, as far as ME'ing goes, it's pretty much over for Bryan for quite a while.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Where would that lead though? I don't see an endgame. You have Punk potentially angry at AJ for costing him the title.. and then what? It can only spin back into Bryan/Punk which needs a long separation. They could use it as a cheap way to shift the belt to Cena without having Punk lose clean but they could've just as easily done that with AJ getting Bryan the win and having Cena get it off him instead. Punk needs to separate from the feud because I can't see it going on after it's already been losing steam.


They all should all go their seprate ways so. AJ will go back to a feud with Diva champion, Bryan to a feud with Mysterio, and Punk losing the title to Cena. 

What we learned from tonight is...
1. Bryan won't win WWe title from Punk.
2. Bryan/AJ ain't going to be a Heel couple
3. Bryan's involvement in this is over
4. AJ/Punk will continue.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

ogorodnikov said:


> that sounds wonderful. would mostly like to see him take the US Title off Santino. they should get Kharma to come back and get some actual diva action going. they DO have some pretty good female wrestlers. just saying, as far as ME'ing goes, it's pretty much over for Bryan for quite a while.


God no US title is a joke. IC title he could actually bring it back to the level it was in the mid 90's. He won't be gone for long at least to early 2013 i say.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

hardyorton said:


> They all should all go their seprate ways so. AJ will go back to a feud with Diva champion, Bryan to a feud with Mysterio, and Punk losing the title to Cena.
> 
> What we learned from tonight is...
> 1. Bryan won't win WWe title from Punk.
> ...


I'm curious why you seem so certain that AJ/Punk will continue. If anything, the entire match seemed to drive her away from Punk and the feud itself isn't really been helping Punk either. I don't think anyone though Bryan was winning the title unless it were to drop it to Cena in a week and a day and their past run shows that AJ doesn't have to be heel for them to have a successful chemistry.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> that sounds wonderful. would mostly like to see him take the US Title off Santino. they should get Kharma to come back and get some actual diva action going. they DO have some pretty good female wrestlers. just saying, as far as ME'ing goes, it's pretty much over for Bryan for quite a while.


US title from Santino would be fine too, could be funny. I can see great banter between Santino/Bryan and AJ/Santino. Bryan/Christian would make for better matches though.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

ogorodnikov said:


> but he's not going to be, that's what i'm saying. even if we were pretending every single statement you make about Bryan is true, they're not going to let him beat Punk. he's not winning the title. he's definitely not beating Cena if he beats Punk. it's just not going to happen. he is going to fall out of the Main Event scene and rightfully so. have him feud with upper mid-carders and he'll fare a WHOLE lot fucking better. i just don't get why you guys want to see more Punk/Bryan. stop torturing yourselves.


Punk and Bryan have given us three to four excellent matches though man. Thats why i think your a blind hater. Why righfully so? he's been WWE's best in ring worker this year. He's had Sheamus and Punk best matches as champions. Come on cop on, if you dislike Bryan fair enough but at least look at the facts before you write.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

AJ to cost Punk the title to Cena on next weeks Raw or at SummerSlam. So the can set up Cena Vs. The Rock 2 for the WWE Title.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> They all should all go their seprate ways so. AJ will go back to a feud with Diva champion, Bryan to a feud with Mysterio, and Punk losing the title to Cena.
> 
> What we learned from tonight is...
> 1. Bryan won't win WWe title from Punk.
> ...


I am not certain on any of that really, this thing is way to wide open to be certain of anything until we see where it is going.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Punk and Bryan have given us three to four excellent matches though man. Thats why i think your a blind hater. Why righfully so? he's been WWE's best in ring worker this year. He's had Sheamus and Punk best matches as champions. Come on cop on, if you dislike Bryan fair enough but at least look at the facts before you write.


what's the point if he is just going to keep losing? that's what i'm saying. i don't think the WWE has any interest in having him as champion or else they would have done it one of the last, what, 5 times he fought for the title at a PPV? so if he's not losing to Punk, than who? Sheamus again?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

WPack911 said:


> US title from Santino would be fine too, could be funny. I can see great banter between Santino/Bryan and AJ/Santino. Bryan/Christian would make for better matches though.


No way keep him away from Santino. Losing to that fool would be even worse.
I think christian would be good although Jericho and mysterio would be better.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

WPack911 said:


> I am not certain on any of that really, this thing is way to wide open to be certain of anything until we see where it is going.


Tonight will tell us will it continue or be over for good. I think its over for Bryan in the feud think AJ and Punk will go on.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

hardyorton said:


> Tonight will tell us will it continue or be over for good. I think its over for Bryan in the feud think AJ and Punk will go on.


Well one thing is for sure, we will at least get more clues tonight, if not the whole picture.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought they used AJ perfectly tonight. (Y)

No ridiculous overbooking or anything. Everything made sense.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

WPack911 said:


> Well one thing is for sure, we will at least get more clues tonight, if not the whole picture.


Thats true. I think if they get the opening segment on Raw we might see it continue. If its in th middle of the card then i think its over.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Brye said:


> I thought they used AJ perfectly tonight. (Y)


Me too, they wrote the middle well to by having her timid to start and then get knocked out only to come back pissed and crazy. It gave Punk and Bryan time to wrestle hard in the middle without her ensuring a good long match and then AJ came out and we had some crazy fun at the end. Where do we go from here is the question? Seemed to me that AJ seemed like finally realized that CM Punk did not care about her there and she seemed a little sad for Bryan who had paid her complete attention the whole match.

Still that is full speculation, nobody can really know after that finish.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> If you're getting nothing, then try and get something. I remember an interview with Regal talking about how vital it is for wrestler's to proactively try to get life from a dead audience by studying what they like, dislike, etc.


The point is that AJ very well could have been playing this entire angle in a morgue. The reaction of dead silence every single time she was on a Raw/Smackdown/MITB was similar with the exception of the marriage proposal, the slaps, and the table. The angle itself wasn't desperate, but her trying to pull life from a story line already on life support for a month is.



> I do think she can even improve upon the area of "playing up" the crowd a little more, which will hopefully happen when she becomes more clear-cut in a face or heel role.


That's the problem. Nobody knew what in the blue hell was going on with her character the entire time and thus it was hard to take sides. You could expect some unconventional way of trying to get 2 guys fighting over her which would make the average fan wonder what will happen. When you can expect bizarre things to happen it takes quite a bit away from the shock value.



> No one gives two shits about her? That's silly. You can clearly see a good portion of most audiences letting inhibitions go with this love triangle.


LOL K.



> What matters most, however, is how she benefits the _overall_ angle. That goes for all angles in existence and their individuals who are involved in them.


And in the end, when the dust settled and it was all said and done, what EXACTLY did she bring to the table by being there? The AJ sequence of events in the culmination of the major angle of the past 2 months is as follows:

o Stupid interview pre-match
o Entrance to zero response
o Some dumb looks at both Punk and Danielson
o Gets bumped
o Comes back out to little response
o Skips around inside of ring with both men down like a fairy princess
o Introduces a chair
o Some more dumb looks
o Count to a clean 3
o Some more dumb looks

There was no point of her even being there in the end. What if this, what if that. AJ's psycho. etc. All that build up for a clean 3 count. Mmmmmk.



> I think he's got more to offer than his ring ability as well


Danielson impressed the hell out of me tonight once again. Dude can wrestle. As a lot of you have said before, get this dude in the upper mid-card for a few months and have him establish some credibility before you bring him on strong like this for nothing.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

GlassBreaks said:


> The point is that AJ very well could have been playing this entire angle in a morgue. The reaction of dead silence every single time she was on a Raw/Smackdown/MITB was similar with the exception of the marriage proposal, the slaps, and the table. The angle itself wasn't desperate, but her trying to pull life from a story line already on life support for a month is.


Storyline was on life support? _Come on_. What real evidence is there that casuals didn't want to see this? You're telling me that she was the one desperately stringing the storyline along? She was given the script by creative and performed it as superstars are told to do: get the audience involved and behind the angle. She plays it up and looks to the audience for a hand like all performers should do. 

Again, you're getting way too invested in things like nitpicking pop volume. She wasn't constantly playing to a dead crowd, although most cities became much more lively when another figure like Punk entered the fray with her. 



> That's the problem. Nobody knew what in the blue hell was going on with her character the entire time and thus it was hard to take sides. You could expect some unconventional way of trying to get 2 guys fighting over her which would make the average fan wonder what will happen. When you can expect bizarre things to happen it takes quite a bit away from the shock value.


That response isn't really applicable to that pulled quote. I meant that she had done well with presenting an _intentionally neutral character_ that wasn't given set face/heel role to carry out (tweener elements, if you would). However, there are times during her entrances for matches where she'd be a _little too_ reserved in her nuances instead of drumming her persona up a bit. As I also said, that was actually one of my more favoured performance aspects as she wasn't hamming it up to levels of R-Truth circa 2011. Not saying AJ Lee "crazy chick" isn't hammy or camp; just not that type of camp, schizophrenic, rampant heel crazy. 

Surprisingly it appears that lose ends have been leftover from MITB that still leaves her in a shade of grey. I ain't complaining. :jeter

And why is unpredictability and unconventionality a problem? Granted, I don't like twists for the sake of doing so; even in pro wrestling when logic is secondary. In an environment so sterile of any real excitement I like to see a little bit of colour return to the cheeks of the company, despite it not being particularly cutting edge and tolerable in nature for myself.

I've made it a point that this angle has been surprising in how it handled the arc of events in a reasonably consistent manner throughout. And you're simply scouraging for reasons in that last sentence. Let me repeat your sentence:*When you can expect bizarre things to happen it takes quite a bit away from the shock value.* They're called bizarre things for a reason, and that's because they're off-kilter and not necessarily easy to predict. 

A lot of people hate this love angle because its not to their taste, while a smaller portion hate it for reasons based off their dislike for the performers involved.



> LOL K.


I'll put it this way: if she was getting booed out of the building as soon as an audience glanced at her skipping down the ramp then it becomes a _real_ problem. Lukewarm solo reactions, pops, ect aren't going to mean much if people are invested in an angle. Like I said before, a group effort to pull something off. In this case, there's no real examples of the love triangle producing huge gains or significant drop offs. It has, however, appeared to hold relatively steady during its timespan. 

I'm not going to beat around the bush with this silly reactions argument. My ears tell me that AJ alone is met by mild reactions upon entering the arena. Seeing as you previously those more significant turns of events such as the proposal, table suicide, etc it also tells me that, most of the time, casuals are intrigued and invested into how this thing between the three will turn out. I'm not talking about WF members, Deviantart shippers, or those esoteric groups of fans. I'm looking at those in the crowd that are being televised.

Reactions best serve as indicators. While it is up to the performer to use their 'charisma' and 'personality' to get people involved in their match or promo aspects such as entrance pops, pinfall pops, etc are to be considered by the company so they can make sense of what is/isn't working. 



> And in the end, when the dust settled and it was all said and done, what EXACTLY did she bring to the table by being there? The AJ sequence of events in the culmination of the major angle of the past 2 months is as follows:
> 
> o Stupid interview pre-match
> o Entrance to zero response
> ...


I haven't read the detailed MITB spoilers. Judging from a few comments circulating there seems to be a bit of speculation as to whether it'll continue based off a fairly ambiguous ending. We'll see how the company wants to handle it from here on. It could continue and either round it all off nicely (unlikely) or degenerate into the drizzling shits (likely), although that's already happened for a lot of people.

By the way, the match appears to have been received in a largely positive light regarding the match quality as well as AJ's involvement. I'm not saying you're wrong with those opinions as a lot would agree; just that there's no need to reply to _me_ with non-descript comments like 'dumb looks' when I've already gone into how she's utilised that part of her game well. 



> Danielson impressed the hell out of me tonight once again. Dude can wrestle. As a lot of you have said before, get this dude in the upper mid-card for a few months and have him establish some credibility before you bring him on strong like this for nothing.


Credibility is hard for heels nowadays, although I'm starting to believe it's becoming a lot less important than what smarks think. I saw a poster in another thread make a great point about this notion of credibility being IWC-driven. He/she mentioned that Punk had lost every PPV match in the span of six or so months before beating Rey Mysterio and John Cena at MITB 2011 two weeks later. The whole year has seen him overcome obstacles and opponents in long-term angles that have him emerge victorious with the title. 

Writing-wise, booking and other notions pertaining to professional wrestling are what makes the idea of character credibility important to myself and others. For a business like WWE though? Not really. If they want you to get the go on, then you're going.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I really hate how AJ's character is now a psychotic attention-whore bimbo. Her earlier character with DB was much more believable. Now it's just super over-the-top cardboard cut-out.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Bimbo? She slid a chair in hoping the two would tear each other apart. That sounds pretty calculating to me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

As far as fan's interest in this angle, I jsut thought I would throw this in. The bar I go to to watch PPVs is a heavy "casual" audience and from the looks of it ALOT of them were "invested" in this angle.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm just happy that she'll be away from the title scene.

Her character is about as dumb of a character that WWE ever came up with. Nothing against her though it's just WWE's attempts at crazy bipolar individuals are always nothing more comedic bits that rarely end up being funny for more than a few weeks.

It's just hard to take a storyline seriously when one of the main characters displays 6 different overacted emotions every 3 minutes that she's on air.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Storyline was on life support? _Come on_. What real evidence is there that casuals didn't want to see this? You're telling me that she was the one desperately stringing the storyline along? She was given the script by creative and performed it as superstars are told to do: get the audience involved and behind the angle. She plays it up and looks to the audience for a hand like all performers should do.


Little to no live crowd reaction for the storyline on a week to week basis is all the proof I need. I gave the real selling points in my last post, and while they did garner a reaction out of me, it was more along the lines of, "WHAT THE FUCK?!", than "OMGZ WHAT IS SHE GOING TO DO NEXT????!!!!11!". The entire angle was so ridiculously stupid about the need to feel wanted, when in reality, neither Bryan or Punk couldn't have made it more clear that they wanted to steer clear of AJ. But yet she's the centerpiece of a title storyline and gets acclaim because she threw a chair into the ring trying to entice both wrestlers to tear each other apart over her, when, as I said, neither could've made it more clear that they weren't interested. The bottom line is that there was absolutely no point to her being there in the end. She, in no way, had any affect on the outcome of the match. I literally had the Jackie Chan MIND FULL OF FUCK look at the end of the match because it was so mind-numbingly stupid to build something up so much and have it be SO anti-climatic in the end. And about the "pop" thing, generally when people go to a live show, they show their approval with a shout or cheer of some sort. It's a sad time when 15 years ago they were tearing the roof off of the place and today they have someone skip around the ring to no reaction. More zambonis and beer trucks, less AJ skipping.



> Surprisingly it appears that lose ends have been leftover from MITB that still leaves her in a shade of grey. I ain't complaining. :jeter


Unfortunately, you are right. :no:



> And why is unpredictability and unconventionality a problem? Granted, I don't like twists for the sake of doing so; even in pro wrestling when logic is secondary. In an environment so sterile of any real excitement I like to see a little bit of colour return to the cheeks of the company, despite it not being particularly cutting edge and tolerable in nature for myself.


All of this is a moot point now because all of the unpredictability and unconventionality in the world can't take away how the angle shit and pissed the bed last night. It was a terrible conclusion. However, when her unpredictability is so predictable it's not really unpredictable. Punk and/or Bryan match/promo? Cue "Let's Light It Up" and AJ skipping towards the ring to look at them. Bizarre in her case wasn't good booking. A marriage proposal was lame as the fuck and didn't do anything for the storyline in what is presumed to be the beginning of the end with the MITB match.



> I haven't read the detailed MITB spoilers. Judging from a few comments circulating there seems to be a bit of speculation as to whether it'll continue based off a fairly ambiguous ending. We'll see how the company wants to handle it from here on. It could continue and either round it all off nicely (unlikely) or degenerate into the drizzling shits (likely), although that's already happened for a lot of people.


I don't care if it continues for a few more weeks while they try to work out a way to close it sensibly. I just don't want it taking up time on Raw 1000. IMO, that should be nothing more than a huge AE promo with current wrestlers BUT NOT ANGLES mixed in.



> By the way, the match appears to have been received in a largely positive light regarding the match quality as well as AJ's involvement. I'm not saying you're wrong with those opinions as a lot would agree; just that there's no need to reply to _me_ with non-descript comments like 'dumb looks' when I've already gone into how she's utilised that part of her game well.


I'm not getting it. How did all of the "psycho AJ" buildup factor into the end result? Utilizing that part of her "game" resulted in a match that Earl Hebner could've called sans the chair and her skipping around the ring with her thick legs. :datass


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

hardyorton said:


> Tonight will tell us will it continue or be over for good. I think its over for Bryan in the feud think AJ and Punk will go on.


I don't think it's over for Bryan, yet. Maybe his feud with Punk for the title is over, but not the whole thing with AJ. AJ looked at him as if she felt sorry for him after his loss to Punk. So, I expect her to go after Bryan and him telling AJ that she just used her to try and get the title from Punk. This will lead to AJ seeking revenge and costing Bryan matches week after week.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> Her character is about as dumb of a character that WWE ever came up with.


As bad as Repo man, Red Rooster, Max Moon, and that plumber guy? Hate to nitpick, but that really irked me.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

-Skullbone- said:


> As bad as Repo man, Red Rooster, Max Moon, and that plumber guy? Hate to nitpick, but that really irked me.


Yeah I'd put her in that category. They were bad gimmicks but her crazy gimmick is equally cheesy.

It's like the female version of Perry Saturn's moppy gimmick.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Get her off TV. Now.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Her character really was quite pointless in that match. Pretty clear that the WWE just booked her to do random "shocking" things akin to throwing a monkey on TV and telling it to do tricks. It is what it is the very moment it happens, but if there is no real point or direction, then it'll die off fast.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

GlassBreaks said:


> Little to no live crowd reaction for the storyline on a week to week basis is all the proof I need. I gave the real selling points in my last post, and while they did garner a reaction out of me, it was more along the lines of, "WHAT THE FUCK?!", than "OMGZ WHAT IS SHE GOING TO DO NEXT????!!!!11!".


Again though, that's not really proof against what I was saying. I'm not going out there saying AJ, as an individual, gets Punk-like receptions because she doesn't. I'm saying that what I saw and heard on my television set is that most crowds have been _involved_ with the proceedings. As in, crowd have moved, cheered/ booed, ect. Golly gosh, a lot of you guys are making out that this whole thing as been met with rubbish in the ring, looting and sniper shots fired from the rafters at AJ.

Perhaps I should go a little more about this from my own point of view so we don't get communications crossed. I do not care about what performers are involved in a storyline so long as they are talented enough in the 'triple threat aspects' of this business (character/charisma, speaking abilities and in-ring wise) and the storyline they're involved in and help make is well-written; although it doesn't have to be the angles of epic monumental nature that so many clamour for. That means I don't have a set bias for performers, despite obviously liking more than others (I'll always be a mark for RVD. Guy got me into this wacky business, after all), so you won't see me blindly pursue an argument if I genuinely don't see something worth debating. 

The only reason I launched into that diatribe is that I'm assuming you think I'm trying to defend AJ's mild reactions. Obviously I can't as I have these things jutting out the side of my head that enable me to pick up in vibration. I don't think, however, that pops hold the significant 'burden of proof' business-wise that so many let on, although they are very, very important to a wrestler trying to work their craft. If this storyline is interpreted positively in the future by the company then that'll put weight into my claims.

And hey, at least you don't overstep your mark as a fan and are clear in what you thought and what you didn't from that perspective. Would you believe someone from here actually tweeted Punk and told him how he can't draw? It was made even more funny when Punk responded.



> The entire angle was so ridiculously stupid about the need to feel wanted, when in reality, neither Bryan or Punk couldn't have made it more clear that they wanted to steer clear of AJ. But yet she's the centerpiece of a title storyline and gets acclaim because she threw a chair into the ring trying to entice both wrestlers to tear each other apart over her, when, as I said, neither could've made it more clear that they weren't interested.


That was the whole point and motivation of AJ's clingy character; to feel wanted (god that made me tear up). And don't say "it's stupid" again because it was their intention to have the archetype patterned in this fashion. Whether or not you like it, though, is a different matter. Another thing up for debate is how they made her the object of central focus rather than the title. That is, a more distanced look from afar at the strength of writing in a piece of fiction, like movie reviews or the like.



> The bottom line is that there was absolutely no point to her being there in the end. She, in no way, had any affect on the outcome of the match. I literally had the Jackie Chan MIND FULL OF FUCK look at the end of the match because it was so mind-numbingly stupid to build something up so much and have it be SO anti-climatic in the end.


We don't know in certainty if it's even over yet. I personally hope it is wrapped up tastefully and pretty soon before the angle leaves a bad taste in many supporter's mouths. 



> And about the "pop" thing, generally when people go to a live show, they show their approval with a shout or cheer of some sort. It's a sad time when 15 years ago they were tearing the roof off of the place and today they have someone skip around the ring to no reaction. More zambonis and beer trucks, less AJ skipping.


I'm well aware of what it means when people cheer, thanks. All the hands up in the air around here in regards to this 'pop' argument refers to how ridiculously conscious zealous internet fans are with the decibels that so-and-so produces when they enter through the curtain. It's an important indicator for sure, but the way it's talked up is bordering on dangerous levels to this whole 'drawing' debate. The numbers are the thing that are ultimately telling, and even then some people are using that area of 'critique' as gospel to bag out performers and fans. You can see why smart-alec armchair analysts are perceived by many as being up for a nice thrashing should a face-to-face meeting ever occur. 

Although I don't care about the flash and trash of the AE, I will take what you said in regards about excitement in stride. The current environment is so self-concious and image-driven where a storyline like this triangle is considered breaking the mold. 





> All of this is a moot point now because all of the unpredictability and unconventionality in the world can't take away how the angle shit and pissed the bed last night. It was a terrible conclusion. However, when her unpredictability is so predictable it's not really unpredictable. Punk and/or Bryan match/promo? Cue "Let's Light It Up" and AJ skipping towards the ring to look at them. Bizarre in her case wasn't good booking. *A marriage proposal *was lame as the *fuck and didn't do anything for the storyline in what is presumed to be the beginning of the end with the MITB match.*


The bolded is just silly. Of course it added to the storyline. It revealed to AJ that Punk doesn't feel the same way and that Bryan is a manipulative piss ant. Ergo, she went into the match holding no clear favourite which meant both were susceptible to her wiles while fighting over the championship. It added a fair bit to the femme-fatalle aspect to her character, although not enough to the title as it was barely mentioned at all (gah!). 



> Utilizing that part of her "game" resulted in a match that Earl Hebner could've called sans the chair and her skipping around the ring with her thick legs. :datass


No, I meant the 'dumb-dumb faces' you keep saying she makes when I said earlier how her expressions complimented both her physicality (small and puppy-faced) and character (zippy, dainty, etc). The acting side of her game, in other words. Reason I brought it up is you bothered to type all those trite descriptions in a debate with someone who obviously wasn't going to agree with them. 

Granted, I just typed out a response to that arn) so I think I'll just leave this one at the door.



GillbergReturns said:


> Yeah I'd put her in that category. They were bad gimmicks but her crazy gimmick is equally cheesy.
> 
> It's like the female version of Perry Saturn's moppy gimmick.


Hm. Well that's fine I guess. I will say though that I'm surprised you question the cheesiness of a fairly outlandish character when the WWE has thrived on that for the better part of its existence. Those gimmicks weren't just full of cheese either; they literally couldn't go anywhere due to how woeful the idea was behind them and their execution.

One last thing: what makes her similar to Saturn's moppy character in your eyes?



vanboxmeer said:


> Her character really was quite pointless in that match. Pretty clear that the WWE just booked her to do random "shocking" things akin to throwing a monkey on TV and telling it to do tricks. It is what it is the very moment it happens, but if there is no real point or direction, then it'll die off fast.


It was you a little while back that talked about WWE's on-the-flight booking explaining the sudden inexplicit turns, right? You're well aware that most things are thought through for about a nanosecond, so you're really just stating the obvious.

One thing though that all fans can agree on is that WWE walk a fine line in sustaining genuine interest in an angle of substance over a lengthy period. It can all turn in the blink of an eye depending on how someone wakes up one morning. I really wish fans who want a little more flesh on their product's bones could be confident in basic concepts such as logic, consistency, or if their favourite storyline will even still be there when they go to sleep that night.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Do you all finally realize that her character has been annoying, and that the storyline has been bad?

Wait, that's my opinion. 

Well, in that case, do you finally realize, objectively, that her involvement was unnecessary and that it just took away from the entire feud?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Rop3 said:


> I really hate how AJ's character is now a psychotic attention-whore bimbo. Her earlier character with DB was much more believable. Now it's just super over-the-top cardboard cut-out.


This isn't new though...2 months ago she told Josh that she liked it when guys paid attention to her and gave him a crazy face.

This entire time it's been about her, not about Bryan or Punk. She just wants attention and two people to kill themselves over her.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a feeling her true love might be Dean Ambrose. He'll show up on the scene and go straight for Punk. This would be great.


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

Not sure what else they can do with AJ now. I can only suggest them somehow having her paired up with a debuting Dean Ambrose. Thing of the crazy things they'd be doing on Raw and SmackDown, would be amazing!


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Some of the best AJ pics from MitB:






















































^^^My Favorite, looking oh so hot in this pic!



















I just have to say, that was one sexy Referee outfit she wore and man did she ever look good in it. Anyway I thought this should be posted given that is still partly an appreciation thread and I certainly appreciated AJ looking sexy last night.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think last night was the last of Punk we'll see in this angle.

Where we do go from here?: AJ came into last night as a woman scorned. She never really favored either guy, she just wanted to see them both suffer. However, when Bryan came crashing through the table, her feelings for Bryan came rushing back and she realized that she still cares for him after all. So I think she'll admit this to Bryan(probably on Raw 1000), but Bryan will reject her once again, with her being impartial at MITB further proving to him that she is nothing but bad luck. This will, of course, cause AJ to go batshit, until she finds a cocky, promising newcomer by the name of Dean Ambrose. Ambrose debuts by attacking Bryan, and AJ, though she acts conflicted at first, eventually(probably at Summerslam) sides with Dean by helping him put Bryan through a table. Ambrose and AJ become a full-fledged couple, and she becomes a major factor in Dean's success in the following weeks, going on to help him win the US/IC title at NOC. Meanwhile, Bryan finds himself on a losing streak. At HIAC, Ambrose and AJ invite Bryan down to the ring and offer him a spot in their team, but not before they brag and gloat a plenty. Bryan seems like he's on the verge of saying yes when he snaps and beats the living hell out of Ambrose instead, turning face. The two have a blood feud for the remainder of the year with the US/IC Title involved.

I have my doubts, but I think this could be where they're going with it.


----------



## destro1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have seen her in bits and pieces but I think im bored of her now, when she does that cray smiling angry thing i just think or a young annoying spoilt celebrity and she reminds me of crazy Mickie James. 

Though she has the young look that seems to be vogue her legs are killer, I would rather her wrestle then get involved in anymore angles.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> Again though, that's not really proof against what I was saying. I'm not going out there saying AJ, as an individual, gets Punk-like receptions because she doesn't. I'm saying that what I saw and heard on my television set is that most crowds have been _involved_ with the proceedings. As in, crowd have moved, cheered/ booed, ect. Golly gosh, a lot of you guys are making out that this whole thing as been met with rubbish in the ring, looting and sniper shots fired from the rafters at AJ.


Watch her initial entrance on Money In The Bank. She comes out, no reaction whatsoever. No one is sticking their hands out as she oh so gleefully skips down to the ring. No one is cheering. When the camera pans out, you can see everyone pretty much just...standing there. It was hilarious.



> Perhaps I should go a little more about this from my own point of view so we don't get communications crossed. I do not care about what performers are involved in a storyline so long as they are talented enough in the 'triple threat aspects' of this business (character/charisma, speaking abilities and in-ring wise) and the storyline they're involved in and help make is well-written; although it doesn't have to be the angles of epic monumental nature that so many clamour for. That means I don't have a set bias for performers, despite obviously liking more than others (I'll always be a mark for RVD. Guy got me into this wacky business, after all), so you won't see me blindly pursue an argument if I genuinely don't see something worth debating.


I doubt even half of the blame lies on AJ. I think she was doing just fine as the quiet, reserved girlfriend of Bryan. I think if they had stayed together and Bryan been pushed in the mid-card against someone, then it would have made for a good story and added some depth to the show outside of what Cena is involved in week to week in the main event. I lay about 70% of the blame on Creative for coming up with such an abysmal main storyline and 30% on AJ not selling (in my opinion, of course), but I do acknowledge that she should have never been put in that position in the first place where it seemed as if she was more important than the title. I think a Bryan/Sandow feud for AJ could've/would work had they waited and tried to build up towards Summerslam. The visceral look on Sandow's face as Bryan ran out yelling, "YES! YES! YES!". Would've assisted in creating a role in the mid card for Sandow, too, win or lose.



> The only reason I launched into that diatribe is that I'm assuming you think I'm trying to defend AJ's mild reactions. Obviously I can't as I have these things jutting out the side of my head that enable me to pick up in vibration. I don't think, however, that pops hold the significant 'burden of proof' business-wise that so many let on, although they are very, very important to a wrestler trying to work their craft. If this storyline is interpreted positively in the future by the company then that'll put weight into my claims.


Of course not. You're defending the storyline with what you feel to be the truth. This is a message board for fans like you and I to agree and disagree and talk about how we don't like so and so without actually hiding behind Twitter and directly insulting them. I have no problem with any professional wrestler, just their characters.



> We don't know in certainty if it's even over yet. I personally hope it is wrapped up tastefully and pretty soon before the angle leaves a bad taste in many supporter's mouths.


If this is not the beginning of the end, as in a promo tonight and never hearing of the angle again, then you really have to question why WWE would have all that build up to the PPV, and then at the PPV nothing happens. I mean, it just doesn't make sense.



> I'm well aware of what it means when people cheer, thanks. All the hands up in the air around here in regards to this 'pop' argument refers to how ridiculously conscious zealous internet fans are with the decibels that so-and-so produces when they enter through the curtain. It's an important indicator for sure, but the way it's talked up is bordering on dangerous levels to this whole 'drawing' debate. The numbers are the thing that are ultimately telling, and even then some people are using that area of 'critique' as gospel to bag out performers and fans. You can see why smart-alec armchair analysts are perceived by many as being up for a nice thrashing should a face-to-face meeting ever occur.


You're welcome.

If a thrashing ever occurred then you really have to question whether or not the performer had what it took to be a professional entertainer in the first place. 



> Although I don't care about the flash and trash of the AE, I will take what you said in regards about excitement in stride. The current environment is so self-concious and image-driven where a storyline like this triangle is considered breaking the mold.


Sad, isn't it? I can imagine Creative sitting in their little hole toasting what a great storyline this would be at the outset. Now, they are wondering what in the hell to do with it.



> The bolded is just silly. Of course it added to the storyline. It revealed to AJ that Punk doesn't feel the same way and that Bryan is a manipulative piss ant. Ergo, she went into the match holding no clear favourite which meant both were susceptible to her wiles while fighting over the championship. It added a fair bit to the femme-fatalle aspect to her character, although not enough to the title as it was barely mentioned at all (gah!).


But what did she do with all of her findings and feelings when it came down to it? Nothing. At the presumed end of the day, all the buildup meant jack shit. Why reveal that Bryan is manipulative and Punk doesn't like her if nothing happens with it?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> Little to no live crowd reaction for the storyline on a week to week basis is all the proof I need.


You don't have to like the angle, but this is ridiculous. Remember the crowd when she liplocked Kane? What about when she kissed Punk? Rewatch when she proposes to Punk and when she slaps Bryan. The crowd is definitely into the angle and it's gotten a lot of good pops. Hell, AJ back down after getting knocked out of the match got a pretty good ovation for someone with no entrance music and who seemed to be leaning toward Bryan winning up to that point.


----------



## Onekrazyrican (Nov 19, 2011)

She pauses way too much when she speaks and put me to sleep on the last Raw. If she had no lines to say then it would be way better imo.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You don't have to like the angle, but this is ridiculous. Remember the crowd when she liplocked Kane? What about when she kissed Punk? Rewatch when she proposes to Punk and when she slaps Bryan. The crowd is definitely into the angle and it's gotten a lot of good pops. Hell, AJ back down after getting knocked out of the match got a pretty good ovation for someone with no entrance music and who seemed to be leaning toward Bryan winning up to that point.


I mentioned most of these events as exceptions in a previous post.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm begging the WWE to let her wrestle. Enough with making her out to be a moron. Last night was ridiculous, I'm supposed to believe the same girl who routinely did flips off the top rope in FCW and high spots all over the place, had to be helped to the back because she fell off the apron?

Now I know WWE likes to think we're all morons and only watch their shows, but please.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Onekrazyrican said:


> She pauses way too much when she speaks and put me to sleep on the last Raw. If she had no lines to say then it would be way better imo.


She's just trying to get a reaction by playing to the crowd even though she didn't get a reaction when she was talking the week before or the week before that or the... 

You get the picture.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

*AJ's Acting*

I haven't been on this forum in awhile, and knowing this forum, im probably beating a way dead horse because you guys start to bitch about things even years before it happens lol. BUT ANYWAY,

AJs acting is pretty hilarious lol, but is she getting better? Ill prob make a poll.

Edit, for some reason i can't make a poll, just share your opinions


----------



## Shredder016 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

AJ's acting is gold. Period.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

It annoys me.


----------



## Shredder016 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

But it's pretty damn convincing, you have to give her that. She really looks psychotic.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: AJ's Acting*



Firallon said:


> It annoys me.


Her acting > The Robot in your sig.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, somebody turned, and I can't tell which one. Somebody care to explain this fuckery to me?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

minhtam1638 said:


> Ok, somebody turned, and I can't tell which one. Somebody care to explain this fuckery to me?


I think AJ will turn heel soon enough. Maybe at summerslam during whoever Bryan is facing.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It was a very nice segment. Great acting on both parts. I think CRAZY Dean will interrupt thou.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty much what was expected. Going back with Bryan, Bryan likely turning face (don't like it, but that's where it's going) and the eventual marriage. It's getting interrupted by someone, obviously.

Edit: Betting on the Miz.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Pretty much what was expected. Going back with Bryan, Bryan likely turning face (don't like it, but that's where it's going) and the eventual marriage. It's getting interrupted by someone, obviously.


Massive fuck up if WWE turn Bryan face he will get lost in the shuffle.
Unless WWE are willing to give him a massiv push.

I think a babyface (christian in all honesty) will come out and start his feud with Bryan here. AJ will turn heel at summerslam.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

It's looking like Bryan and AJ will be together again, but I'm worried this may kill there momentum... I see Bryan and miz feuding, but what will AJ do now? It seems weird that her and punk did not interact at all tonight... But punk is out of this. It seems Bryan thinks now AJ can truly help him from here on out, and that's why he askedHer to marry him. My money is on miz breaking up the wedding, beggining a feud with Bryan.

I'm hoping for Ambrose to debut break up the marriage, Bryan and Ambrose have a feud and Ambrose steals AJ's heart. But then where would Bryan Go from there? I think it's safe to say Bryan won't be in any WWE champ matches for a while, which worries me that his momentum will be killed.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> It's looking like Bryan and AJ will be together again, but I'm worried this may kill there momentum... I see Bryan and miz feuding, but what will AJ do now? It seems weird that her and punk did not interact at all tonight... But punk is out of this. It seems Bryan thinks now AJ can truly help him from here on out, and that's why he asked
> Her to marry him. My money is on miz breaking up the wedding, beggining a feud with Bryan.


And watch as Bryan is buried

The Miz will be put over major in this feud if it happens. With the Marine 3 coming out and WWE possibly wanting him pushed for another shot at the WWE chamionship. I can't see this been good for Bryan or AJ for that matter sadly.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am pumped, Bryan and AJ together and this time AJ has an edge to her. They are way better together then they are apart, they will help keep each other at the least high midcarder. 

Now I know there is a %90 chance that somebody fucks up this wedding, but then again nobody expected AJ to call the MitB match right down the middle and that happened so anything can happen.

For this week I am excited and look forward to Smackdown this week for the Peep Show too. Anybody else think it interesting that Bryan and AJ are all of a sudden going on the peep show which we have not seen in forever? I smell an IC title feud between Bryan and Christian, maybe with Christian turning heel. 

Oh and I guess my sig lives on for at least one more week and maybe a lot longer, lol. 

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> It's looking like Bryan and AJ will be together again, but I'm worried this may kill there momentum... I see Bryan and miz feuding, but what will AJ do now? It seems weird that her and punk did not interact at all tonight... But punk is out of this. It seems Bryan thinks now AJ can truly help him from here on out, and that's why he asked
> Her to marry him. My money is on miz breaking up the wedding, beggining a feud with Bryan.


Well, don't forget that Eve Torres got screwed by D-Bry two weeks in a row, so perhaps that's what AJ's target will be.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> It's looking like Bryan and AJ will be together again, but I'm worried this may kill there momentum... I see Bryan and miz feuding, but what will AJ do now? It seems weird that her and punk did not interact at all tonight... But punk is out of this. It seems Bryan thinks now AJ can truly help him from here on out, and that's why he askedHer to marry him. My money is on miz breaking up the wedding, beggining a feud with Bryan.
> 
> I'm hoping for Ambrose to debut break up the marriage, Bryan and Ambrose have a feud and Ambrose steals AJ's heart. But then where would Bryan Go from there? I think it's safe to say Bryan won't be in any WWE champ matches for a while, which worries me that his momentum will be killed.


AJ will have a feud with Eve and she always had airtime with Bryan before, can't see why it would be any different now. She's not going to play as prominent of a role as she has recently, obviously.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

She blows.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*



CZW4Life said:


> Her acting > The Robot in your sig.


this is exactly why people don't take AJ fans seriously.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> AJ will have a feud with Eve and she always had airtime with Bryan before, can't see why it would be any different now. She's not going to play as prominent of a role as she has recently, obviously.


Yeah most Likely she will move on to Eve. Which has the potential to be an interesting feud. But I also didn't understand Aj's character on raw. This raw it seemed like she was a lot more stable, and pretty much normal. Maybe she wasn't crazy the whole time but confused with this love triangle between her and punk and Bryan. I'm not sure if we're going to be seeing AJ as this full blown out crazy chick anymore, which is fine with me because she still is very talented. But I also think it could be a big mistake if her and Bryan are
A face couple.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> It's looking like Bryan and AJ will be together again, but I'm worried this may kill there momentum... I see Bryan and miz feuding, but what will AJ do now? It seems weird that her and punk did not interact at all tonight... But punk is out of this. It seems Bryan thinks now AJ can truly help him from here on out, and that's why he askedHer to marry him. My money is on miz breaking up the wedding, beggining a feud with Bryan.
> 
> I'm hoping for Ambrose to debut break up the marriage, Bryan and Ambrose have a feud and Ambrose steals AJ's heart. But then where would Bryan Go from there? I think it's safe to say Bryan won't be in any WWE champ matches for a while, which worries me that his momentum will be killed.


I bet you Peep show does not go smooth maybe even a Christian heel turn or Bryan stay heel and Christian takes shots at him setting up a IC title feud. He also could interrupt the wedding to fuel the feud.

Bryan is out of the WWE title hunt for now, but he can still be a big player in maybe the biggest and best IC title feud in years. Also, as for AJ I see her and Eve feuding, AJ winning that feud and then going for the Divas title.

IC champ and Divas champ together elevating both titles.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah most Likely she will move on to Eve. Which has the potential to be an interesting feud. But I also didn't understand Aj's character on raw. This raw it seemed like she was a lot more stable, and pretty much normal. Maybe she wasn't crazy the whole time but confused with this love triangle between her and punk and Bryan. I'm not sure if we're going to be seeing AJ as this full blown out crazy chick anymore, which is fine with me because she still is very talented. But I also think it could be a big mistake if her and Bryan are
> A face couple.


She will always have a crazy/mean streak now, when someone pisses her off she will bring out the crazy and kick their ass. She showed that a bit tonight when she drop kicked Miz off the Apron after he distracted the ref during her pin.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> I bet you Peep show does not go smooth maybe even a Christian heel turn or Bryan stay heel and Christian takes shots at him setting up a IC title feud. He also could interrupt the wedding to fuel the feud.
> 
> Bryan is out of the WWE title hunt for now, but he can still be a big player in maybe the biggest and best IC title feud in years. Also, as for AJ I see her and Eve feuding, AJ winning that feud and then going for the Divas title.
> 
> IC champ and Divas champ together elevating both titles.


There's a very good chance of this. Obviously the peep show is not going to go down smoothly. This probably will begin a feud with Christian and Bryan for the IC title. Which could be a good thing because it wil still keep Bryan relevant, and Christian and Bryan are both great in ring workers, so there matches will be good. I could see AJ and Bryan being that couple that help each other win there matches constantly, but also good chemistry. They will be over with the crowd, they both do the yes chants(rawProved the cheers they will get together). I don't think Christian will turn heel, I think Bryan will be the heel in that feud. And I've said for a while now, it's A matter of time till AJ becomes diva champ.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> There's a very good chance of this. Obviously the peep show is not going to go down smoothly. This probably will begin a feud with Christian and Bryan for the IC title. Which could be a good thing because it wil still keep Bryan relevant, and Christian and Bryan are both great in ring workers, so there matches will be good. I could see AJ and Bryan being that couple that help each other win there matches constantly, but also good chemistry. They will be over with the crowd, they both do the yes chants(rawProved the cheers they will get together). I don't think Christian will turn heel, I think Bryan will be the heel in that feud. And I've said for a while now, it's A matter of time till AJ becomes diva champ.


Heel or face Bryan showed that he is not above cheating to help AJ win and we know AJ is not and will surely help Bryan win. That makes me think they stay heel, but they could be a face couple that cheats like an Eddie Guerrero like couple or something. 

I guess only time will tell, but man did I love seeing this tonight, I marked right the fuck out and just hope they end up together.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: AJ's Acting*



ogorodnikov said:


> this is exactly why people don't take AJ fans seriously.


It's wrestling. None of this should be taken seriously.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

She is good at expressions.. like giving an innocent smile, then a crazy smile. She is still young and new to the WWE so she could only get better.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

She's a better actor than all the other Divas.

Btw AJ is a wrestler not a trainer actor


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

She is already doing a great job IMO and like was said being young she can only get better.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

I thought she was doing a great job. Her facial expression is really good. There have a a couple of hiccups but what they're asking her to do isn't easy.


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

I'm not a fan of AJ but she's gotten a lot better over the last year.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ's Acting*



Dice Darwin said:


> It's wrestling. None of this should be taken seriously.


..._what?_

when people debate about how good or bad something in wrestling, people are either taken seriously or not on this forum. what the fuck kind of response is that? you're trying to correlate 2 completely different things.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: AJ's Acting*

*Her acting leaves alot to be desired especially when she has to talk but it's fairly decent to pretty damn good at times compared to her peers. *


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are people saying Dean Ambrose is going to show up during the AJ/Bryan "wedding?" What purpose would it serve? How would it make any sense?

I like Ambrose, but throwing him in the mix of this dumb storyline wouldn't help him one bit. A lot of the casuals wouldn't know who the hell he is.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

SporadicAttack said:


> Why are people saying Dean Ambrose is going to show up during the AJ/Bryan "wedding?" What purpose would it serve? How would it make any sense?
> 
> I like Ambrose, but throwing him in the mix of this dumb storyline wouldn't help him one bit. A lot of the casuals wouldn't know who the hell he is.


Ohhhhh but they'd find out very quickly...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Ohhhhh but they'd find out very quickly...


This. Just give it time, it's not like he's gonna be a mute. He will explain his character. Plus, I read on here that some debuts are expected to happen on the 1000th ep. Then again, a GM is to be announced as well. And if it's Foley, well...


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Having a Raw Wedding is a big deal, especially seeing as this is on the 1000th Raw it's gonna be one that they show over and over again.

Other people to get married live on RAW, The Undertaker, Stephanie McMahon, HHH, Test, Kane, Lita, Edge.

Not a bad list of names to be joining.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i bet the redeemer's blowing his load now that DB & AJ are back together :lmao

i don't mind it either. i was kind of hoping bryan was turning face, now that they had a match against miz & eve, but it doesn't seem like he's over with the crowd as a face yet. too many boos.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I just hope these two nobodies don't take up too much time with their wedding on the 1000th episode. The thought of wedding segment between Bryan and AJ, on the same show as The Rock, DX, Lesnar, Undertaker (most likely) is just ridiculous. We should be celebrating all of biggest names that made 1000 episodes possible, not two of the most annoying characters in wrestling today who devalued a WWE Title feud to never been seen levels with their awful storyline that placed more focus on a diva that the top prize in their industry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> I just hope these two nobodies don't take up too much time with their wedding on the 1000th episode. The thought of wedding segment between Bryan and AJ, on the same show as The Rock, DX, Lesnar, Undertaker (most likely) is just ridiculous. We should be celebrating all of biggest names that made 1000 episodes possible, not two of the most annoying characters in wrestling today who devalued a WWE Title feud to never been seen levels with their awful storyline that placed more focus on a diva that the top prize in their industry.


:lol u mad bro? (just joking) I know your stance on D Bryan and AJ but I think you may be overreacting a little bit about their wedding segment on the Raw 1000. 

I agree that the 100oth Raw should be a show heavy in nostalgia (no pun intended :lol) but it also can't ignore some of the figures that will be making the next 1000 episodes (for the next few years anyways) As much as you dislike Bryan, he is one of these guys (and AJ is one of those divas I beleive) so a segment like this for him (and her) on this show is a big deal IMO.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> ...that placed more focus on a diva that the top prize in their industry.


But that's just it. Vince doesn't view it and doesn't make it the top prize in the industry unless Cena has it. Punk has had the title for 8 months and has midcarded with it how many times?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :lol u mad bro? (just joking) I know your stance on D Bryan and AJ but I think you may be overreacting a little bit about their wedding segment on the Raw 1000.
> 
> I agree that the 100oth Raw should be a show heavy in nostalgia (no pun intended :lol) but it also can't ignore some of the figures that will be making the next 1000 episodes (for the next few years anyways) As much as you dislike Bryan, he is one of these guys (and AJ is one of those divas I beleive) so a segment like this for him (and her) on this show is a big deal IMO.


Deliberate overreaction, but I just feel that regardless of what I think of AJ and Bryan this will just be another one of those cringe-worthy wedding segments (WWE have never done a good one have they?). And on a show that's not only focusing on all those big names, but will be drawing much more viewers than normal, I feel you're just not going to win some of those old school fans back to the product (who may decide to watch the 1000th episode), when you put on these unbelievable, unconvincing comedy marriage segments.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

pinofreshh said:


> i bet the redeemer's blowing his load now that DB & AJ are back together :lmao
> 
> i don't mind it either. i was kind of hoping bryan was turning face, now that they had a match against miz & eve, but it doesn't seem like he's over with the crowd as a face yet. too many boos.


LOL how'd u know?

I really hope they don't yank this away with one of them screwing with the other, these 2 have too much chemistry to keep them apart. Their segments are always hilarious and they should help each other become champions.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They're doing a great job with AJ/D-Bry, and hopefully both say yes next week. Everytime I start to lose interest in it, they do something that makes me even more interested. Hopefully D-Bry beats Christian before the wedding and wins the IC title so he can wear it during the wedding.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan won't be in a match next week, most likely Christian will have a match he will win.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Christan will likely fight some jobber who has a tag partner who will be at ringside and try to get involved leading to Edge coming down and taking the partner out. Then they can celebrate with the 5 second pose. An actual entertaining match of Christan vs. Ziggler/Rhodes/Kidd/Bryan makes too much sense for WWE to do it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Deliberate overreaction, but I just feel that regardless of what I think of AJ and Bryan this will just be another one of those cringe-worthy wedding segments (WWE have never done a good one have they?). And on a show that's not only focusing on all those big names, but will be drawing much more viewers than normal, I feel you're just not going to win some of those old school fans back to the product (who may decide to watch the 1000th episode), when you put on these unbelievable, unconvincing comedy marriage segments.


But those unbelievable comedy marriage segments have been a part of wrestling forever. I highly doubt a wedding is gonna turn any old school viewer off especially if they've likely seen a few in their day.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I really didn't like how quickly Bryan turned remorseful towards AJ, seemed so unrealistic and rushed but something tells me there is going to be more to this than just a simple wedding. I just hope Bryan doesn't turn fully face right now because I love him how he is.

As far as AJ goes I know there has been varying opinions on her and I know I might end up having someone reply to me but I honestly think AJ has been the best thing about WWE for the past 3-4 months. Her storyline and her development as a character is what has kept me watching WWE since after Extreme Rules which as of right now has not been a good few months for the WWE and as a product for the most part has not been very compelling. She is a very talented performer who has a tonne of potential, her facial expressions and body language tell more of a story than 90% of the current divas can with words or wrestling. Her interview skills are also very good and her promo skills are also very good when its not in front of the live crowd (see her MITB interview which might be the best one of the bunch). Admittedly she still needs work as far as her mic skills in front of live crowds as evident by the horrendous Raw before MITB. I think half of it was her being in character and half of it was nerves. It will come with time, she is only 25 remember. She is also a better worker than some people give her credit for and whilst she is not quite up there with the best (Beth, Kharma, Natalya, Del Rey when she debuts) she is definitely much better than most and still has a lot of room for improvement.

For me, the last couple of weeks she has definitely been hurt by some bad booking (the childish marriage crap the raw before MITB, lack of a pay off at MITB and even this week's Raw) and whilst I would say she was off her game at last week's Raw, its mostly been creative's fault for how the storyline surrounding her has been really dragged down. That's just how I see it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Crusade said:


> I really didn't like how quickly Bryan turned remorseful towards AJ, seemed so unrealistic and rushed but something tells me there is going to be more to this than just a simple wedding. I just hope Bryan doesn't turn fully face right now because I love him how he is.
> 
> As far as AJ goes I know there has been varying opinions on her and I know I might end up having someone reply to me but I honestly think AJ has been the best thing about WWE for the past 3-4 months.


Agreed. The Bryan/AJ dynamic was pretty much the only reason I've tuned into Smackdown for months. 

I'm in the same boat as you with Bryan's quick changing of heart in regards to AJ. He's proven before that she meant absolutely nothing to him and he was willing to sacrifice her when advantageous, so what's changed? Possibly seeing her being more aggressive after she snapped or it could've been a combination of jealousy when she was all about Punk with a bit of absence making the heart growing fonder. Either way, they've shown he's slowly changed as the Punk/Bryan feud went on with his going out of character to try and "save" her twice -- once during the suicide dive and the other being when she took the bump at MITB. So it's not completely a 180, but it's still a bit sudden. 

I'm not going to go into spoilers of this week's SD, but it definitely paints a picture of where WWE is going to take this relationship.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like WWE has started promoting her as one of their top faces/Diva.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RichDV said:


> Looks like WWE has started promoting her as one of their top faces/Diva.


Are her boobs bigger in that picture or am I imagining things?


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Agreed. The Bryan/AJ dynamic was pretty much the only reason I've tuned into Smackdown for months.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you with Bryan's quick changing of heart in regards to AJ. He's proven before that she meant absolutely nothing to him and he was willing to sacrifice her when advantageous, so what's changed? Possibly seeing her being more aggressive after she snapped or it could've been a combination of jealousy when she was all about Punk with a bit of absence making the heart growing fonder. Either way, they've shown he's slowly changed as the Punk/Bryan feud went on with his going out of character to try and "save" her twice -- once during the suicide dive and the other being when she took the bump at MITB. So it's not completely a 180, but it's still a bit sudden.
> 
> I'm not going to go into spoilers of this week's SD, but it definitely paints a picture of where WWE is going to take this relationship.


I think you are reading way too much into this and not seeing it for all its worth. Let me give you a crash course on the entire Bryan/AJ dynamic.

It was pretty clear pre-Wrestlemania that the two were hitting it off pretty well, but then Wrestlemania happened, and with it the infamous kiss of death. Remember that this was going to be Bryan's first Wrestlemania moment, but instead became a long dreaded nightmare that began in 18 seconds. So of course he was pissed off at AJ and broke up with her the following Smackdown. 

Except, if he was truly through with her, why the jealousy the next night on RAW when AJ was talking to Kofi Kingston? Why the repeated attempts to traumatize AJ throughout the month of May? Why did he single out AJ as the kryptonite to CM Punk and Kane? Punk said it best; for a guy who claims to be over AJ, Bryan likes to talk about her a lot.

Within that sequence of events AJ directly admitted that she hasn't gotten over Bryan, but lost in the translation of events from April through July was that Bryan hasn't gotten over AJ either. Hence, in the go home show to Money in the Bank, when the infamous and inexplicable proposal from AJ to Punk happened, kayfabe wise, Bryan panicked.

So it can be said that after the loss to Punk at Money in the Bank, Bryan (again, kayfabe wise) took the night to think it over and set his priorities straight. That's why Bryan's confession of love this past Monday and the subsequent marriage proposal makes sense storyline wise.

So if you were looking for an answer to why the sudden change in character, that's it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are her boobs bigger in that picture or am I imagining things?


She has boobs, just small ones. I am sure that outfit is just pushing them up. That, or the photo is edited. I mean, where the hell is the bags underneath Punk's eyes? 8*D


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Are her boobs bigger in that picture or am I imagining things?


Airbrushing. You'd be amazed at what even an amateur like myself could accomplish.



minhtam1638 said:


> I think you are reading way too much into this and not seeing it for all its worth. Let me give you a crash course on the entire Bryan/AJ dynamic.
> 
> It was pretty clear pre-Wrestlemania that the two were hitting it off pretty well, but then Wrestlemania happened, and with it the infamous kiss of death. Remember that this was going to be Bryan's first Wrestlemania moment, but instead became a long dreaded nightmare that began in 18 seconds. So of course he was pissed off at AJ and broke up with her the following Smackdown.
> 
> ...


bama

Pretty good breakdown. I like to get in depth into angles because I'm sure as hell not going to get it from creative.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

minhtam1638 said:


> I think you are reading way too much into this and not seeing it for all its worth. Let me give you a crash course on the entire Bryan/AJ dynamic.
> 
> It was pretty clear pre-Wrestlemania that the two were hitting it off pretty well, but then Wrestlemania happened, and with it the infamous kiss of death. Remember that this was going to be Bryan's first Wrestlemania moment, but instead became a long dreaded nightmare that began in 18 seconds. So of course he was pissed off at AJ and broke up with her the following Smackdown.
> 
> ...


What I've bolded I think is the problem. It was clear AJ hadn't gotten over Bryan but for the most part it seemed as though Bryan had gotten over AJ and was just trying to use her, something Bryan even admitted on Raw. That is why to me the character change seemed a little sudden. But there could be more to it than that.

I've watched Smackdown and I'm not surprised with the direction this is going but I'm still not sure what I think of it tbh (won't spoil).


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Crusade said:


> What I've bolded I think is the problem. It was clear AJ hadn't gotten over Bryan but for the most part it seemed as though Bryan had gotten over AJ and was just trying to use her, something Bryan even admitted on Raw. That is why to me the character change seemed a little sudden. But there could be more to it than that.
> 
> I've watched Smackdown and I'm not surprised with the direction this is going but I'm still not sure what I think of it tbh (won't spoil).


Although your points are 100% valid, why did Bryan respond to AJ's proposal to Punk with a proposal of his own instead of just telling her not to marry Punk while insulting Punk in the process? As horrible as that sequence was, I thought the sudden proposal by Bryan was a dead giveaway to what I stated in bold. And I mentioned the phrase "lost in translation" because Bryan was so adamant in getting the title that he himself hadn't realized that he wasn't truly over AJ, hence why he certainly looked the part of a conniving two face that was trying to take advantage of her to get what he wants.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

minhtam1638 said:


> Although your points are 100% valid, why did Bryan respond to AJ's proposal to Punk with a proposal of his own instead of just telling her not to marry Punk while insulting Punk in the process? As horrible as that sequence was, I thought the sudden proposal by Bryan was a dead giveaway to what I stated in bold. And I mentioned the phrase "lost in translation" because Bryan was so adamant in getting the title that he himself hadn't realized that he wasn't truly over AJ, hence why he certainly looked the part of a conniving two face that was trying to take advantage of her to get what he wants.


Yeah I see what you're saying...too bad the whole thing was horribly booked and executed otherwise it would feel less rushed.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Crusade said:


> Yeah I see what you're saying...too bad the whole thing was horribly booked and executed otherwise it would feel less rushed.


Yep.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

There's definitely more to this, because the wedding and Bryan attitude change toward AJ is pretty rushed... I haven't looked at the spoilers for SD, gunna just watch it tonight, but hoping that gives me more of an answer where this is going. And that poster with AJ punk and Cena , is big things for AJ. Teen viewers have gone up, people for the most part want to see AJ, Vince is very high on her, like I have been saying for a while, she really is the only entertaining diva, and she will be champ VERY soon. And Since she has received this push I been very into WWE and love her character. But I expect her to be promoted even more, and be a big character on our TV screens for a while, not just in the diva division but along with bryan.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> There's definitely more to this, because the wedding and Bryan attitude change toward AJ is pretty rushed... I haven't looked at the spoilers for SD, gunna just watch it tonight, but hoping that gives me more of an answer where this is going. And that poster with AJ punk and Cena , is big things for AJ. Teen viewers have gone up, people for the most part want to see AJ, Vince is very high on her, like I have been saying for a while, she really is the only entertaining diva, and she will be champ VERY soon. And Since she has received this push I been very into WWE and love her character. But I expect her to be promoted even more, and be a big character on our TV screens for a while, not just in the diva division but along with bryan.


I am not really a fan of AJ, but yeah, what you said is gonna happen.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Has anyone else seen this? It is behind the scenes of AJ and Bryan shopping for wedding flowers (a segment that has not aired yet), and it is posted by the flower shop they went too, lol.






Man the wait for this SD has taken forever! Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Has anyone else seen this? It is behind the scenes of AJ and Bryan shopping for wedding flowers (a segment that has not aired yet), and it is posted by the flower shop they went too, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that song in the video was making me angry lol. And I'm Excited for smackdown as well, I usually dont say that about smackdown. I even almost looked at the spoilers but I'm not really into that, takes away the excitement.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Lol that song in the video was making me angry lol. And I'm Excited for smackdown as well, I usually dont say that about smackdown. I even almost looked at the spoilers but I'm not really into that, takes away the excitement.


I know what you are saying, I always watch SD and NEVER look at the spoilers, but this week has really tested me in that regard, I have almost looked a bunch of times and I saw leaked image online by mistake, but I have no idea what really happens and I am glad I don't cause it really does kill the excitement. Only a few hours away now though, then after SD it will be the wait for Raw, lol. WWE has me in their pocket right now, so pumped for every show.

EDIT: Yeah I think they added the music since if they showed the segment with sound it would of been taken down by WWE for sure, I loved before and after though, before it starts they tell AJ something and she is like "what?" to the director, then after the segment she let's out this huge laugh, candid stuff, lol.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm probably one of the few people who wants both AJ/Bryan to be together, their chemistry is brilliant and I'm a fan of both so I hope they don't do a swerve and separate them.

I will be pissed.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

omaroo said:


> I'm probably one of the few people who wants both AJ/Bryan to be together, their chemistry is brilliant and I'm a fan of both so I hope they don't do a swerve and separate them.
> 
> I will be pissed.


You ain't the only one, it is just there are a lot more Punk/AJ people (since he is a face, I think this is over personally) and wishful think AJ/Ambrose (both are crazy) people within the IWC. 

I like AJ/Bryan together A LOT, like you said they have great chemistry and both could help each other to win and become champions (of some type for Bryan and of course Divas champ for AJ in the future) and they could be really fun couple to watch in the ring and out with great backstage segments and in ring matches.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

omaroo said:


> I'm probably one of the few people who wants both AJ/Bryan to be together, their chemistry is brilliant and I'm a fan of both so I hope they don't do a swerve and separate them.
> 
> I will be pissed.


There's more than a few that want that, their chemistry is the best I've seen since Edge & Lita, but I like AJ/Bryan more.

The video on Smackdown is great, btw.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh you're definitely not the only one. I think AJ and Bryan HAVE to be together. They have awesome chemistry, their a perfect fit! The success these two can have together is big time.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think edge/lita were awesome, even though I like AJ/Bryan a lot. I still think edge/lita were the best because of the rated r stuff they did.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn did AJ look good in that sexy chick version of the YES! YES! YES! Shirt tonight! WWE should sell stuff like that for women, they would make bank IMO.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They are great together.

So WWE will probably make them split at the wedding


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> They are great together.
> 
> So WWE will probably make them split at the wedding


God I hope not, I know there is a chance, but that would be such a waste and honestly a huge buzz kill after showing a small taste of how great they could be as a couple tonight on SD.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> They are great together.
> 
> So WWE will probably make them split at the wedding


Too true.

I sure as shit hope not though. Their segments carried SD for months.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I think the most likely scenario is AJ leaving Bryan on the altar and leaving for and by herself and finishing the storyline completely. Bryan is still scheduled for Smackdown house shows starting August and AJ has actually been moved to the RAW house show circuit. They are also promoting her a lot more than Bryan.

The 2nd scenario is that both of them were trying to screw the other one over, and they both try to do it at the same time resulting into them just splitting apart.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sure there is a little small percentage in all DB/AJ fans, that wouldn't mind seeing the 2 successfully complete the wedding segment. But it's the 1000th ep, and I think SWERVE!!! is definitely gonna go down. lol


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm sure there is a little small percentage in all DB/AJ fans, that wouldn't mind seeing the 2 successfully complete the wedding segment. But it's the 1000th ep, and I think SWERVE!!! is definitely gonna go down. lol


I think something will happen for sure, but I kind of think that they might stay together whether or not they "get married". I mean what does AJ have to keep her on TV the way they want to if she is not with someone? Sure she could go feud for the Divas title, but that will put her on TV less then she is now, however if she is with Bryan and feuds for the Divas title then that let's her be on TV just as much if not more.

For Bryan while he has shown he can be a singles heel it has really only single in name as he has been caught up with AJ the whole time even though they were not together. You have him fight alone right now and it might really hurt him and it gives him less of an advantage as a heel as AJ is not by his side to cheat for him.

Breaking them up all together would suck all the way around IMO, it helps no one and I really hope WWE is not stupid enough to do it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WPack911 said:


> I think something will happen for sure, but I kind of think that they might stay together whether or not they "get married". I mean what does AJ have to keep her on TV the way they want to if she is not with someone? Sure she could go feud for the Divas title, but that will put her on TV less then she is now, however if she is with Bryan and feuds for the Divas title then that let's her be on TV just as much if not more.
> 
> For Bryan while he has shown he can be a singles heel it has really only single in name as he has been caught up with AJ the whole time even though they were not together. You have him fight alone right now and it might really hurt him and it gives him less of an advantage as a heel as AJ is not by his side to cheat for him.
> 
> Breaking them up all together would suck all the way around IMO, it helps no one and I really hope WWE is not stupid enough to do it.


Yeah, agree with the direction if they break up. The divas division doesn't seem quite fixed up yet. Naomi and Eve get decent TV being with males just like AJ. So AJ's status might take a slow down if she breaks up with DB, not sure if it will be drastic thou, like Beth and Layla.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

As long as AJ doesn't have 5 segments a show anymore. I'll like her.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> I think the most likely scenario is AJ leaving Bryan on the altar and leaving for and by herself and finishing the storyline completely. Bryan is still scheduled for Smackdown house shows starting August and AJ has actually been moved to the RAW house show circuit. They are also promoting her a lot more than Bryan.
> 
> The 2nd scenario is that both of them were trying to screw the other one over, and they both try to do it at the same time resulting into them just splitting apart.


As far as I'm concerned, just because Bryan and AJ are scheduled for different circuits at _house shows_ doesn't mean that they have to be separated on TV. But if you want to play it that way, both of these scenarios don't make any sense - if they are to be separated, the only scenario that would work is if AJ suddenly sides with Kane in what looks to be an incoming Bryan/Kane feud.

Either way, if they do split up anticlimatically, it would be the one of the dumbest moves that WWE Creative has ever done.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan ls A God said:


> As long as AJ doesn't have 5 segments a show anymore. I'll like her.


Don't worry, we're back to normal now, at least I think. lol Rey is back, Henry is coming back, Cena is back in the title scene  HHH/Brock, and Orton is on his way back. Oh, and THE GREAT ONE.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan ls A God said:


> As long as AJ doesn't have 5 segments a show anymore. I'll like her.


This I like AJ but when this was happening it was ridiculous and made me hate her. but as long as it's toned down i'll be good with AJ again


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan is still scheduled for Smackdown house shows starting August and AJ has actually been moved to the RAW house show circuit.


I just checked that and AJ isn't scheduled for any shows Bryan isn't. It looks like Bryan will be working smackdown house shows until Randy Orton returns and from there he's booked for Raw shows.


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> This I like AJ but when this was happening it was ridiculous and made me hate her. but as long as it's toned down i'll be good with AJ again


I know. I found her so annoying especially when she was starting off RAW and had 5 segments on RAW and even PPV's. I'll like her as long as she sticks with Bryan and her television time is cut down.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Don't worry, we're back to normal now, at least I think. lol Rey is back, Henry is coming back, Cena is back in the title scene  HHH/Brock, and Orton is on his way back. Oh, and THE GREAT ONE.


I hope so. the 1000th RAW will be epic with all that going on.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

minhtam1638 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, just because Bryan and AJ are scheduled for different circuits at _house shows_ doesn't mean that they have to be separated on TV. But if you want to play it that way, both of these scenarios don't make any sense - if they are to be separated, the only scenario that would work is if AJ suddenly sides with Kane in what looks to be an incoming Bryan/Kane feud.
> 
> Either way, if they do split up anticlimatically, it would be the one of the dumbest moves that WWE Creative has ever done.



Well last year, Beth and Natalya were stable-mates together on television, but on the house show circuit they were seperated, so it doesn't mean anything. Like you said they can still do things separately on the house shows but remain together on-screen.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

gl83 said:


> Well last year, Beth and Natalya were stable-mates together on television, but on the house show circuit they were seperated, so it doesn't mean anything. Like you said they can still do things separately on the house shows but remain together on-screen.


Why quote me? Quote vanboxmeer - he said that stuff, not me.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*You've got to admire AJ*

Setting aside your feelings on whether or not AJ deserves to be RAW GM, you've got to admire the girl for pursuing her dream, persevering and most certainly making it to the big time.

Think about it. When everyone is a child, they have a goal in mind. From growing up a die-hard WWE fan, to crying when meeting one of her idols in Lita, to making the jump from FCW to NXT, to being involved in one of the top storylines in the company (arguably THE top storyline) to being named general manager of the top wrestling show in the largest wrestling company on this planet.

Even if it just so happens AJ doesn't stay GM very long, she was still NAMED to the position because she fought and clawed her way to the top.

I don't know about you guys, but I've found her to be a huge inspiration. Not too many people get to fulfill their dream during their lifetime, but she's already done it, and she's already in her 20s.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

One thing for sure, he definitely Made it. Being GM is crazy good for her.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

That's it, I'm reviving the AJ thread.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

She's a sellout.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

I thought they were gonna eventually discard her like they did with Eve after the Cena/Ryder/Kane debacle. Good for AJ!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

No I don't she's being given everything on a silver platter. Hell, she doesnt even have to develop her own catchphrase. People bitch about Cena, but what they're doing with her is way worst


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright, the AJ threads are starting to pop up again. I gotta bring the giganto thread back. Mods, do your worst.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

If you are going to praise AJ you may as well praise every other professional wrestler in history that once had a dream of becoming a wrestling - and one day did end up living their dream.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*



Oscirus said:


> No I don't she's being given everything on a silver platter. Hell, she doesnt even have to develop her own catchphrase. People bitch about Cena, but what they're doing with her is way worst


1. she's just the GM...not a 12 time WWE Champion
2. Unlike Cena, she's actually very talented.
3. She wasn't handed anything. She had the make the angle of her being crazy work and she did. Fans ate it up. She deserves this.

...The only thing I'm disappointed about is the fact that she might not wrestle for a while. I hope she abuses her power and gets a Divas title opportunity.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan ls A God said:


> I know. I found her so annoying especially when she was starting off RAW and had 5 segments on RAW and even PPV's. I'll like her as long as she sticks with Bryan and her television time is cut down.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. the 1000th RAW will be epic with all that going on.


Scratch that, she's GM, yo. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, you guys kind of like AJ?

WELL NOW WE'RE GOING TO RAM HER DOWN YOUR THROATS!

Not in the erotic way either!


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

While I wanted Bryan/AJ to continue and be a heel couple which would have been fun, I think the GM angle could be great for her, seeing as she is entirely unpredictable.

AJ has been great in every other storyline/role she has been given, I think she will knock this on out of the park too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ is the GM now? It seems that she keeps moving on up in the world. Vince must be doing fat rails off her ass to be this high on her.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A.J Lee is the new General Manger of Raw. This is going to be great. I know she is going to do the best job of her abilities. Great going Vince.  Tonight is a celebration night for April Showers fans everywhere.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a very good role for AJ. She's crazy and unpredictable exactly what could be needed in a GM. I'm looking forward to see where
This goes. Also Vince clearly is extremely high on AJ.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

Of course, some will argue that WWE "chose" her, but being persistent has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

I don't agree she was handed everything. THAT I don't agree with.

But it is overkill all ready. I mean Jesus I thought it was bad when she was 3 or 4 times a night now as GM she'll be on 8 times a night.

AND, I'm willing to bet she still appears on Smackdown as well.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

She screwed Daniel Bryan, can't wait until he gets HIS revenge, she's had enough.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

I'm telling you all - Bryan's going to get AJ fired before Wrestlemania. Then we have Bryan vs. AJ at WM 29.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

Admire the fact that she is sucking some major D behind the scenes? 


nah


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*



minhtam1638 said:


> I'm telling you all - Bryan's going to get AJ fired before Wrestlemania. Then we have Bryan vs. AJ at WM 29.


That's the dumbest idea I've ever heard. I don't want Bryan facing a woman at the grandest stage of them all, I'd rather have a repeat of 18 seconds.

I'd rather she bring in Ambrose to fight Bryan for her. Having him face a woman is ridiculous.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*



#PushKofiKingston said:


> 1. she's just the GM...not a 12 time WWE Champion
> 2. *Unlike Cena, she's actually very talented.*
> 3. She wasn't handed anything. She had the make the angle of her being crazy work and she did. *Fans ate it up.* She deserves this.
> 
> ...The only thing I'm disappointed about is the fact that she might not wrestle for a while. I hope she abuses her power and gets a Divas title opportunity.


Not as much as everyone likes to think though - once again, she got no reaction on entrance last night. People will get tired of her soon enough. And :lmao at her being more talented than Cena. I know a lot of AJ fans are delusional, but this takes the cake.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

I'm actually really interested in the AJ as GM - Punk as heel champion dynamic. What will the relationship be between them? Will Punk continue to scorn AJ, as he's a heel, or will she like his "darker side?" I'm kind of intrigued.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*



The Redeemer said:


> That's the dumbest idea I've ever heard. I don't want Bryan facing a woman at the grandest stage of them all, I'd rather have a repeat of 18 seconds.
> 
> I'd rather she bring in Ambrose to fight Bryan for her. Having him face a woman is ridiculous.


Don't worry, her and Bryan probably won't even be anywhere near each other by that time next year, and even if they are they wouldn't do an inter-gender match. If they're still pushing her by then, she'll most likely be involved in a Divas title match or something, considering they'll basically be in her hometown for WrestleMania.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*

Punk & AJ...what a joke. If they start up again, I'll be sick.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*



The Redeemer said:


> That's the dumbest idea I've ever heard. I don't want Bryan facing a woman at the grandest stage of them all, I'd rather have a repeat of 18 seconds.
> 
> I'd rather she bring in Ambrose to fight Bryan for her. Having him face a woman is ridiculous.


I agree, it is the dumbest idea ever, but that just means it's more likely that WWE will pull that off their arses.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: You've got to admire AJ*



mblonde09 said:


> she got no reaction on entrance last night.


While true, to be fair I'm not sure Vince and Co even measure that anymore. HHH barely got anything when he came out and the first time he had to basically beg the crowd to cheer when DX came out.

She does get more of a reaction than the other divas, which isn't saying much.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL @ Redeemer pissed that she left Bryan at the altar. Didn't you once say that you were a legit fan of hers and not because she was with Bryan?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ Redeemer pissed that she left Bryan at the altar. Didn't you once say that you were a legit fan of hers and not because she was with Bryan?


Ah, Redeemer... it's now got to the point, where I can no longer decipher whether or not his posts are real or fantasy, or if his account as a whole, is just a gimmick.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL @ Redeemer pissed that she left Bryan at the altar. Didn't you once say that you were a legit fan of hers and not because she was with Bryan?


I've always been a Bryan fan first and if they keep using AJ just to fuck over my favorite wrestler, I can no longer support her.

I am an AJ fan and if she either rejoins Bryan and stays out of his way, I can like her. But if somebody keeps screwing over the person I want to win the championship, and Bryan is ALWAYS on the losing end, then they can fuck off already.

If something good out of this comes for Bryan then I'll keep supporting AJ.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> I've always been a Bryan fan first and if they keep using AJ just to fuck over my favorite wrestler, I can no longer support her.
> 
> I am an AJ fan and if she either rejoins Bryan and stays out of his way, I can like her. But if somebody keeps screwing over the person I want to win the championship, and Bryan is ALWAYS on the losing end, then they can fuck off already.
> 
> If something good out of this comes for Bryan then I'll keep supporting AJ.


I want AJ to stay the fuck away from Bryan. If they really need Bryan to use the power of his beard to attract women, let it be Kaitlyn.

AJ is useless.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Also, if AJ keeps stealing Bryan's Yes! catchphrase, I'll also stop supporting her. People need to stop ripping him off.

I did like how Punk went right in his face with the BEST IN THE WORLD phrase yesterday, probably laughing to himself that he stole Bryan's old catchphrase. Bryan needs to acknowledge that Punk stole it from him.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Poor Redeemer, you just know the twitter gooks and youtube junkies are going to ship that AJxPunk all day every day. I guarantee they will interact and have lots of delicious sexual tension to feed those shippers. However, Punk will use her for heel heat by cashing in on the cache he's build up with her during the Bryan feud. AJ believes Punk at least cares for her by being honest with her. He'll play the role of CM Punk, sleazy fake-feminist womanizer, like he is in real life to try and manipulate AJ. She'll stay psycho babyface throughout the whole thing, but conflicted with Punk, while still clearly being sadistic to Uncle D-Bry. I reckon Punk's big focus will be surrounding Cena/HHH while siding with Heyman/Lesnar revolution with other indy guys like Ambrose/Cesaro/Rollins/Hero. Bryan will not be part of that group because he's too established and hates CM Punk and may (less than 5% chance) turn face and be against said group.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm still cool with AJ as long as she is no longer associated with Bryan and does not use the YEs! Chants. That's Bryan's thing, so if she isn't with him anymore, then that shit needs to stop. I'm sorry if I come as a butthurt D-Bry fan, but I dislike ANYONE using others work or catchphrases to get over.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

To the Bryan fans, hopeful wishing would be the writers taking mercy and not having AJ involved with Bryan. The reality is though that is certainly not happening, I can wholeheartedly assure you Bryan will still be a focal point in GM AJ's tenure and you'll have the same recurring image of Bryan screaming No! while AJ screams Yes! every night. Afterall, who better to put her over? How much revenge is needed until the crowd starts feeling sorry for Uncle D-Bry? I give it about 3 months.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

wwe needs to either get her over or move her away from bryan. Its ridiculous that she leaves him at the alter to dead silence till she starts using her yes chant. Youd figure shed have a gimmick by now.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

She's the female Ryback, they needed to feed her more D-Bry.

In fact, after Sheen decimates Bryan at Summerslam. This'll probably be Bryan's next gig, trying to get over The Ryback who AJ sics on him. 

Looks like they're really building up that AJ vs Daniel Bryan match at Wrestlemania 29. One year in the making.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

maybe when rock comes back at the rumble they can have aj hang around him and say if you can smell what the ajs cooking


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

vanboxmeer, your negativity of Bryan is so depressing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope to god this GM move isn't a permanent one. By that I mean, I hope someone takes the position off her in a few weeks or something. Maybe John Laurinaitis will return or something. I'd take him as GM over AJ any day. It was bad enough that at one point AJ was getting the most TV time on RAW as a fucking diva - and was overshadowing both men in a WWE Title feud - but now she's the new RAW GM? Ridiculous. WWE sure know how to overkill something that's for sure.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Sheer lunacy. People were joking about how WWE would make her GM next, and now they've actually done it. She must give a mean blowjob to warrant such a jesus-deluxe push. There is no way in hell she's getting it because of hard work and talent like the way it should be.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Sheer lunacy. People were joking about how WWE would make her GM next, and now they've actually done it. She must give a mean blowjob to warrant such a jesus-deluxe push. There is no way in hell she's getting it because of hard work and talent like the way it should be.


Yeah because obviously trending, drawing ratings means nothing right. C'mon now, this is ridiculous. Like her or not, she brings in viewers.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

TNA trends every Thursday worldwide, trending =/= money and has never done so. Charlie Sheen even left twitter, because he realized it didn't add any money to his pockets because he had more followers on twitter than he had viewers of his television show. It's like a showing how big your cock is type of tool.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> TNA trends every Thursday worldwide, trending =/= money and has never done so. Charlie Sheen even left twitter, because he realized it didn't add any money to his pockets because he had more followers on twitter than he had viewers of his television show. It's like a showing how big your cock is type of tool.


I agree with this somewhat but it doesn't take away from how well she has been drawing.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah because obviously trending, drawing ratings means nothing right. C'mon now, this is ridiculous. Like her or not, she brings in viewers.


Trending means nothing, ratings do. You have a point - her last couple of segments have done well, but that's because wedding/romance angles have ALWAYS done well in wrestling, hence why they're used time and time again. They're a sure-thing.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I agree with this, but it doesn't take away from how well she has been drawing.


She hasn't been drawing anything above average either. That's a misnomer created by the AJ brigade over 1 segment that drew a modest overrun while everything else consisting of about 12-15 segments drew whatever quarter average it was going to draw. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara also drew massive one time, when every other Del Rio segment has lost a shit load of viewers. But no one is saying that Ricardo should be the focus of the show.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> She's the female Ryback, they needed to feed her more D-Bry.
> 
> In fact, after Sheen decimates Bryan at Summerslam. This'll probably be Bryan's next gig, trying to get over The Ryback who AJ sics on him.
> 
> Looks like they're really building up that AJ vs Daniel Bryan match at Wrestlemania 29. One year in the making.


Oh, my god, vanboxmeer actually agrees with me. I think we're doomed to see this match at WM 29.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I rather like AJ in the spotlight. How many cries were there for the Divas to do more than their 2 minutes matches. Well in the past year they've elevated Eve & now AJ beyond what they were. I would like them to do that for the Divas division but this is a start and hopefully with the new 3 hour raw they can finally give the rest of the girls more to do than they have been these past few years.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! Didn't everybody state on this board that AJ was one the best things in the WWE since sliced bread two weeks ago?

Talk about fickle.........

:StephenA


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AJ won't face Bryan at Wrestlemania, if anything she would bring in somebody to do it for her.

The idea of Bryan w/Regal vs Ambrose w/AJ sounds more plausible, with the winner getting to be GM.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> AJ won't face Bryan at Wrestlemania, if anything she would bring in somebody to do it for her.
> 
> The idea of Bryan w/Regal vs Ambrose w/AJ sounds more plausible, with the winner getting to be GM.


I don't think they're building to any match at Wrestlemania. I really doubt they will be in the same program leading up to Wrestlemania. I expect AJ to be back into the Divas division by then. Hopefully an improved Divas division.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> I've always been a Bryan fan first and if they keep using AJ just to fuck over my favorite wrestler, I can no longer support her.
> 
> I am an AJ fan and if she either rejoins Bryan and stays out of his way, I can like her. But if somebody keeps screwing over the person I want to win the championship, and Bryan is ALWAYS on the losing end, then they can fuck off already.
> 
> If something good out of this comes for Bryan then I'll keep supporting AJ.


Daniel Bryan and AJ got over together. Her getting over is good for him
Her being Raw GM is basically opening him up for more storylines where she's involved or dicking him over until he goes Face.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Well maybe that match can take place at Survivor Series, then with Regal as GM Bryan can win the WWE title before Royal Rumble and face The Rock.

I know it's not likely, so stfu with that delusional crap, thanks.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol AJ vs Bryan at WM 29. Lmao, never.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Vince vs Daniel Bryan should be in the cards

1)He buries him at Wrestlemania and laughs about it on RAW when they had that backstage segment
2)He makes AJ accept the GM spot instead of marrying Daniel Bryan, knowing she will probably make his life miserable


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Well maybe that match can take place at Survivor Series, then with Regal as GM Bryan can win the WWE title before Royal Rumble and face The Rock.
> 
> I know it's not likely, so stfu with that delusional crap, thanks.


:lmao 

A match between AJ and Bryan would never happen. Hopefully her split from Bryan last night will mean these two are done with each other for good and both will move on. Maybe AJ will tease Bryan in the coming weeks in her position as GM, but two months from now, I can't see them being associated with each other at all. Which is a good thing because both of these two need to move on. AJ needs to get a push in the divas division to actually restore some relevancy to it - and Bryan needs to win a feud over someone because he's done nothing but lose for months now and it's hurting his credibility.

Bryan's also never winning the WWE Title. He's also not facing The Rock either. I've never know someone so deluded in all my life...


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> AJ won't face Bryan at Wrestlemania, if anything she would bring in somebody to do it for her.
> 
> The idea of Bryan w/Regal vs Ambrose w/AJ sounds more plausible, with the winner getting to be GM.


This is otherwise known as the conservative approach to perhaps the inevitable AJ/Bryan match at WM 29. Daniel Bryan vs. (wrestler completely smitten over AJ) w/AJ, if Creative doesn't want to look like fools.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Nostalgia said:


> :lmao
> 
> A match between AJ and Bryan would never happen. Hopefully her split from Bryan last night will mean these two are done with each other for good and both will move on. Maybe AJ will tease Bryan in the coming weeks in her position as GM, but two months from now, I can't see them being associated with each other at all. Which is a good thing because both of these two need to move on. AJ needs to get a push in the divas division to actually restore some relevancy to it - and Bryan needs to win a feud over someone because he's done nothing but lose for months now and it's hurting his credibility.
> 
> Bryan's also never winning the WWE Title. He's also not facing The Rock either. I've never know someone so deluded in all my life...


Never said Bryan would face AJ, but if you really think their interactions are over, YOU are deluded.

And that last part is just stupid considering the end of my post, troll.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Redeemer, you were talking to me, right?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Not in my last post, but in another one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Never said Bryan would face AJ, but if you really think their interactions are over, YOU are deluded.
> 
> And that last part is just stupid considering the end of my post, troll.


You said maybe it could happen though. Which I find absurd. It has no chance of happening. How could you possibly think there's a chance it could happen? I never said their interaction is over, but I said in two months from now it will most likely be. Both need to move on. 

Getting called deluded by the most deluded member of the forum who has a track record of being wrong about EVERYTHING I just find hilarious. :lmao


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Not in my last post, but in another one.


OK.



Nostalgia said:


> :lmao
> 
> A match between AJ and Bryan would never happen. *Hopefully her split from Bryan last night will mean these two are done with each other for good and both will move on. Maybe AJ will tease Bryan in the coming weeks in her position as GM, but two months from now, I can't see them being associated with each other at all. Which is a good thing because both of these two need to move on.* AJ needs to get a push in the divas division to actually restore some relevancy to it - and Bryan needs to win a feud over someone because he's done nothing but lose for months now and it's hurting his credibility.


I concur with Redeemer - these two are definitely not done with each other. If they didn't do the stunt where Bryan proposed to AJ, then, sure, they would be done with each other. But after the whole leaving at the altar skit, no way are they done with each other. Yes, Bryan's next feud is Charlie Sheen, but you don't expect Sheen to show up every single RAW, do you? And no way is Bryan going to let AJ roam free for ruining what was supposed to be "the best night of his life". Obviously, WWE is going to continue the whole Bryan/AJ thing using this whole GM angle, and it will end when the casuals start getting uninterested with it.

Now, is AJ vs. Bryan at WM 29 completely delusional? Absolutely. But we're talking about the same WWE Creative that decided that Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler was a good idea for WM 27, and that's the epitome of delusional. I wouldn't count AJ vs. Bryan out.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Deluded and Bryan Marks must be your favourite words birthed from the loins of your vocabulary, Nostalgia. :bryan


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ and Bryan are not done, but them having a match at wrestle mania is absurd! Never will happen. Ever. Do you guys realize how stupid and ridiculous that sounds? I mean seriously?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Not even I think WWE would do an AJ vs Bryan match, they have this thing called PG going on that has men attacking women pretty much caput. AJ would have a representative, Ambrose would be my pick if it happened.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> AJ and Bryan are not done, but them having a match at wrestle mania is absurd! Never will happen. Ever. Do you guys realize how stupid and ridiculous that sounds? I mean seriously?


I proposed the idea, and I do agree. It is absurd. But so was Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler, and that one actually DID happen. Now do we want AJ vs. Bryan - HELL NO - but is WWE Creative going to entertain the possibility? If they're still going at it by December, of course they're going to think about it.

Redeemer's proposal makes more sense, if they want to try it.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

minhtam1638 said:


> I proposed the idea, and I do agree. It is absurd. But so was Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler, and that one actually DID happen. Now do we want AJ vs. Bryan - HELL NO - but is WWE Creative going to entertain the possibility? If they're still going at it by December, of course they're going to think about it.


I see what you're implying but here's the thing. Bryan is way above having a match at WM with AJ. They wouldn't waste his talent on a match with a diva, where they would book AJ winner. How would this even happen?? They wouldn't have Bryan hit a women, what type of message does that send?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You should know that they are definitely building up Bryan vs AJ in a one on one match because it's in her home state. And if they're willing to job out Bryan to non-wrestler convicted felon Charlie Sheen for a laugh, then they'd absolutely do it for AJberg at Mania. You people say "no violence on women", as if you think Bryan is going to even have a single offensive move in such a one-sided shellacking.

Here's how they'd book it: 

Both of them come to the ring and the bell rings. AJ and Bryan get nervous and neither really want to fight the other one because of sudden residual feelings coming out from remembering where they were just last year. They both look at each other and then slowly walk into a kiss that makes them both fall to the mat, AJ is on top. Ref counts to 3, AJ wins and skips away while Bryan is flabbergasted and enraged again to the point where he runs to the back where in a segment backstage later in the show, you see him with a pair of scissors angrily cutting off any head and facial hair he has while crying and shouting "No No No" over and over again.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

minhtam1638 said:


> I concur with Redeemer - these two are definitely not done with each other. If they didn't do the stunt where Bryan proposed to AJ, then, sure, they would be done with each other. But after the whole leaving at the altar skit, no way are they done with each other. Yes, Bryan's next feud is Charlie Sheen, but you don't expect Sheen to show up every single RAW, do you? And no way is Bryan going to let AJ roam free for ruining what was supposed to be "the best night of his life". Obviously, WWE is going to continue the whole Bryan/AJ thing using this whole GM angle, and it will end when the casuals start getting uninterested with it.
> 
> Now, is AJ vs. Bryan at WM 29 completely delusional? Absolutely. But we're talking about the same WWE Creative that decided that Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler was a good idea for WM 27, and that's the epitome of delusional. I wouldn't count AJ vs. Bryan out.


Do you see them still being associated with each other in 2 months though? Bryan and AJ have been associated with each other for a LONG time and I can't see it lasting much longer honestly and I think both would benefit from splitting and moving on to other storylines and feuds.

People are jumping the gun with this Charlie Sheen thing as well. Just because Bryan talked down on him on last night's RAW doesn't mean it's going to automatically start some feud. 



Domenico said:


> Deluded and Bryan Marks must be your favourite words birthed from the loins of your vocabulary, Nostalgia. :bryan


No actually my favorites are credibility and irrelevant.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AJ and Bryan are pretty much never leaving each others orbits. They may not have as MUCH interactions in the future, but they'll always come back to this regardless, until one ever leaves the company.

It's never going to end, whether it is a good or bad thing.

And vanboxmeer, you can stop trolling now, it's not as funny as it should be.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> You should know that they are definitely building up Bryan vs AJ in a one on one match because it's in her home state. And if they're willing to job out Bryan to non-wrestler convicted felon Charlie Sheen for a laugh, then they'd absolutely do it for AJberg at Mania. You people say "no violence on women", as if you think Bryan is going to even have a single offensive move in such a one-sided shellacking.
> 
> Here's how they'd book it:
> 
> Both of them come to the ring and the bell rings. AJ and Bryan get nervous and neither really want to fight the other one because of sudden residual feelings coming out from remembering where they were just last year. They both look at each other and then slowly walk into a kiss that makes them both fall to the mat, AJ is on top. Ref counts to 3, AJ wins and skips away while Bryan is flabbergasted and enraged again to the point where he runs to the back where in a segment backstage later in the show, you see him with a pair of scissors angrily cutting off any head and facial hair he has while crying and shouting "No No No" over and over again.


I laughed until I realized I can actually see this happening.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The only thing that might be involved is Daniel Bryan is either the Divas Champion defending against AJ or she's the defending champion against Uncle D-Bry. He can fight for it because the board of directors/AJ herself/other GM deemed it to be so. Perhaps the $20000 ring purchased by Mr. Emasculated Danielson will be part of the storyline instead.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Vanboxmeer, your current state of mental mediocrity is getting pretty stale. You are honestly going to tell me you are a Bryan mark? You must be the most depressing poster on this forum, even your avatar is depressing.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey at least Old Man Daniels has appletinis to sip on, and is allowed to get some heat and win matches before getting beat up. Poking fun at Uncle D-Bry is what his character is designed for, so as a fan I might as well go along with his current gimmick.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> Both of them come to the ring and the bell rings. AJ and Bryan get nervous and neither really want to fight the other one because of sudden residual feelings coming out from remembering where they were just last year. They both look at each other and then slowly walk into a kiss that makes them both fall to the mat, AJ is on top. Ref counts to 3, AJ wins and skips away while *Bryan is flabbergasted and enraged again to the point where he runs to the back where in a segment backstage later in the show, you see him with a pair of scissors angrily cutting off any head and facial hair he has while crying and shouting "No No No" over and over again.*


I do laugh the thought of angsty Bryan. 

*vanboxmeer*, let's talk about your opinion of D-Bry. Where do you want him to be in company standings. A mainstay main eventer? The WWE champ?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am still very shocked AJ is the new RAW General manager but I am very excited about it. O can't wait to see what she brings as an authority figure


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

-Skullbone- said:


> I do laugh the thought of angsty Bryan.
> 
> *vanboxmeer*, let's talk about your opinion of D-Bry. Where do you want him to be in company standings. A mainstay main eventer? The WWE champ?


When AJ Lee is ashes, he has my permission to job.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

So you're just a troll, then?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Redeemer said:


> So you're just a troll, then?


What happened to your avatar?

If you need a new one, here's the last recorded image of your favorite couple on the last house show before RAW 1000.

I'd think you'd want to leave the memories alone.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> When AJ Lee is ashes, he has my permission to job.


Pretty entertaining movie. Nonetheless, I take it that you think that AJ's involvement undermines Bryan's position in the company.

My question to you is how could more exposure as a character (obnoxious heel in this case) with more air-time be worse for him than his previous run as a nerdish barely-there midcarder face who was rarely featured on the main shows? Is is that you think that continually making a fool of the character by a diva, as well as other top wrestlers will have him lose 'credibility?' 

Again I ask you, where do you want him (as a fan) to be positioned?


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Best-In-The-World said:


> I see what you're implying but here's the thing. Bryan is way above having a match at WM with AJ. They wouldn't waste his talent on a match with a diva, where they would book AJ winner. How would this even happen?? They wouldn't have Bryan hit a women, what type of message does that send?


Actually, I was thinking 10 minute no disqualification match that ends in a no contest when AJ puts herself and Byran through two tables. That's all they're going to have time for anyway.



Nostalgia said:


> Do you see them still being associated with each other in 2 months though? Bryan and AJ have been associated with each other for a LONG time and I can't see it lasting much longer honestly and I think both would benefit from splitting and moving on to other storylines and feuds.


That is completely dependent on whether AJ does get over Bryan. I'm leaning toward that she won't, considering this whole mess started when Bryan broke up with AJ back in April, but you can easily make the case that she will before Survivor Series. We'll have to see where this goes.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

-Skullbone- said:


> Pretty entertaining movie. Nonetheless, I take it that you think that AJ's involvement undermines Bryan's position in the company.
> 
> My question to you is how could more exposure as a character (obnoxious heel in this case) with more air-time be worse for him than his previous run as a nerdish barely-there midcarder face who was rarely featured on the main shows? Is is that you think that continually making a fool of the character by a diva, as well as other top wrestlers will have him lose 'credibility?'
> 
> Again I ask you, where do you want him (as a fan) to be positioned?


He's not a Bryan fan, he only goes in threads involving Bryan in order to post negative things and bait Bryan marks.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Jumped the shark.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

-Skullbone- said:


> Pretty entertaining movie. Nonetheless, I take it that you think that AJ's involvement undermines Bryan's position in the company.
> 
> My question to you is how could more exposure as a character (obnoxious heel in this case) with more air-time be worse for him than his previous run as a nerdish barely-there midcarder face who was rarely featured on the main shows? Is is that you think that continually making a fool of the character by a diva, as well as other top wrestlers will have him lose 'credibility?'
> 
> Again I ask you, where do you want him (as a fan) to be positioned?


Simply having more television time, does not equate to having a better status in the company. In fact sometimes, it's better to not have television time if that time is centered around making the character look like the biggest doofus in the company.

Take for example Heath Slater, he's getting television time, but you can clearly see they are just positioning him as a comedy goof with no chance of anything higher. And once his angle is finished, he's already been labelled as "goof for life". Bryan is getting the similar treatment except with higher exposure for a guy who is significantly better than Slater.

You saw Miz getting all that television time before he left and all he was doing was jobs left and right, that bottomed him out. It took taking him off of television for weeks to start to take away the "stain" of what they did do to him on television before he left to take affect. However, the damage may be either irreversible for him to ever reach the status he once held or take a longer time than the company would be willing to commit.

Jack Swagger is getting a losing streak gimmick, that will lead to nowhere and will only further show that he is the biggest bust as a prospective World Champion talent in years. It would be better if he was off of television instead of getting beat every week because you're putting across the message to the audience that this guy just doesn't matter and simply is crap.

The mooks keep bringing up early Kurt Angle as a comparison. They however forget that despite Kurt being goofy, the company would give him big wins and positive accolades like King of the Ring, Dual IC/European Championship, and ultimately the WWE title with a win over The Rock. Clean or not, Kurt Angle was at least shown that he could win the big match early on. And the company would push those accolades constantly to tell the audience that Kurt Angle may be goofy and nerdy, but the guy is a winner. Bryan on the other hand has been given a shit load of negative accolades that are meant to demean him and his status, when they talk about his World Champion status, it is always attached with the 18 seconds asterisk as if to immediately say "Yea, he won the big one, but he's not a real champion. He's a goof who lost in record time." He never wins any singles PPV matches and losing a record 5 title matches in a row tells the audience to not invest in this guy as champion because he can't get the job done, he gets outsmarted by every character on the show every single week and it doesn't matter if it's CM Punk or if it's Kaitlyn. Instead of commentators putting forth that he's a threat to anybody, they instead call him names to get laughs. He's portrayed as a comedy goof who can't beat anyone unless AJ decides to help him to win. That's the message the company has given. Not a single soul in the audience was told Bryan could beat a top guy by himself with cheating by his own machinations or just wrestling, every single build has been "maybe AJ will help him this time accidentally or purposely."

Even Jericho for all his jobbing at the age of 40, has had a long career of accolades that he can always go back to that he gained over his career to afford him losing constantly. These accolades are also always pushed whenever Jericho is on-screen. The audience would know that he won the IC title a ton of times, he's a multiple-time champion, he was the first Undisputed Champion that beat Austin and Rock in the same night. He already has cache to back him up for losing. Bryan does not have this body of work to fall back on, and instead of building up those accolades so that he has something to back him up, he's thrown out there to lose.

The casual audience would look at Bryan's character and think he's that small pest, who's annoying, has a wacky beard, says "Yes" alot, that they'd like to see beat up and laugh at, and fully believe that CM Punk/Sheamus/Cena/Orton would beat him 10/10 times if they fought because he's a loser who hasn't accomplished anything important.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Redeemer said:


> He's not a Bryan fan, he only goes in threads involving Bryan in order to post negative things and bait Bryan marks.


“I'll remain humble and once Bryan gets something that'll help him tangibly, I'll become a real jerk, I imagine.”


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Simply having more television time, does not equate to having a better status in the company. In fact sometimes, it's better to not have television time if that time is centered around making the character look like the biggest doofus in the company.
> 
> Take for example Heath Slater, he's getting television time, but you can clearly see they are just positioning him as a comedy goof with no chance of anything higher. And once his angle is finished, he's already been labelled as "goof for life". Bryan is getting the similar treatment except with higher exposure for a guy who is significantly better than Slater.
> 
> ...


Very well said. I'd only add in that they're now trying to have AJ steal Bryan's catchphrase to increase her popularity while starting her term as GM. Meanwhile, D-Bry is left behind in the dust while feuding with Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is it just me or was AJ more heelish in that whole wedding scene and Bryan seemed like just a betrayed face?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Talk about overexposure.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan will be fine, he gets left wondering here and there most of the time, but always manages to bounce back despite that. He was fired and came back very over with the Los Angeles crowd and wins the US title, then he wins MITB and despite the horrible booking he managed to compete for the World Titles for 7 months after cashing in and losing in 18 seconds, winning about 3 PPV matches and while looking strong in the others. Daniel Bryan is a good talent and good talent can overcome crap the creative team throws at them. His ring ability alone will probably be the key to his success in WWE in the long run. He put strong performances in the ring against Sheamus and CM Punk back to back at a main event level and WWE would be blind not to notice it.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Panther said:


> Is it just me or was AJ more heelish in that whole wedding scene and Bryan seemed like just a betrayed face?


AJ was being the psycho face that she was. Bryan, however, looked legitimately butthurt.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan will be fine, he gets left wondering here and there most of the time, but always manages to bounce back despite that. He was fired and came back very over with the Los Angeles crowd and wins the US title, then he wins MITB and despite the horrible booking he managed to compete for the World Titles for 7 months after cashing in and losing in 18 seconds, winning about 3 PPV matches and while looking strong in the others. Daniel Bryan is a good talent and good talent can overcome crap the creative team throws at them. His ring ability alone will probably be the key to his success in WWE in the long run. He put strong performances in the ring against Sheamus and CM Punk back to back at a main event level and WWE would be blind not to notice it.


They call those guys, "good hands". I.E enhancement talent. Guess he can be a 31 year old Finlay or Savio Vega or whatever career midcarder you can come up with.


----------



## IraGoldberg (Jul 12, 2012)

*Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Soo did anybody else get confused by thatwhole thing? Lol. Why was accepting the GM an auto dissmissal to the wedding haha

Nothing made sense about it... Why is Vince hiring AJ as GM? Whats her qualifications?? I thought HHH removed Vince from having any power anyways last year?? So why is he randomly coming out and screwing over Bryan for no reason...? And why in the heck couldnt she marry Bryan, and also accept the GM spot lol...

I would have been so much happier with this angle for GM... lesnar vs hhh at summerslam.... Lesnar wins and heyman is gm.... Hhh wins and either He or stephanie is gm... Idk soemthing i think would be cool... Better then aj as gm.... I like AJs character... But her as gm is gnna be annoying


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

She's a bit crazy but not stupid. Why marry someone who doesn't love you and will sooner or later treat you like shit just like he did last time? I am very happy AJ kicked him to the curb, he deserved it.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

I was confused as well. She had a segment (pre-wedding) with Layla and she was like "Oh my Daniel! I'm gonna marry him" and etc. and then boom she takes the GM job and SOMEHOW she can't marry Bryan anymore. Illogical.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Yeah it wasnt a well thought out twist, but a twist most of us didnt see coming nonetheless.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

I don't think it is that she can't. I think it's more like she won't.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Because the WWE is clearly trying to set the world back to the 1950s by letting us know that a woman can have a career or she can have love, but not both.

But my money is on it being incompetent, shitty writing. That's the answer 99% of the time.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

also what was the point of showing daniel bryan backstage with a bunch of people who looked like they could be orderly's at a mental hospital


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Vince has always had power. He just can't run the TV shows the way he did during the Attitude Era, that's why we've had the GMs to begin with.

I think AJ being the GM kind of makes sense. With three hour RAWs, they're probably going to have a lot of filler midcard/low card matches. They can easily pass off a random Zack Ryder vs. JTG match as the whim of a crazy person.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Part of the GM offer was not marrying Bryan.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Because now that she is GM of Raw, she's "married" to RAW.

.....I don't know.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

*If she married Bryan then in storyline it would make sense to continually have her arranging title matches for Daiel Bryan and I don't think that's what the WWE really wants. He's not HHH so they wont give him that much power.*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

could they planting seed Vince vs Daniel Bryan fued? look back Vince Return on RAW, he said along the line of doesn't see byan like a WWE superstar and on Monday Vince offer AJ a manager to reject Bryan pretty is obvious reason and one reason is to screw Daniel Bryan.

my idea is having Regal who close to Bryan playing Mentoring role and Regal connect Bryan and GM AJ together, once they got together Bryan got upper hand on Vince so Vince fired AJ. after AJ got fired Daniel Bryan also dump AJ. 

now and then WWE could do bit and piece planting seed how Vince is trying to screw and stop Daniel Bryan to have this success, the fued can be about how Vince doesn't see Daniel Bryan is his type of guy. 

that's the only thing i can think of Vince and Daniel Bryan, AJ is only 3rd player playing supporting role...i can't see any other good reason for AJ to be GM, Kayfabe or Non-kayface wise fans support William Regal with his recent twitter calling out to be GM.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Shit writing, WWE dont know how to close out angles anymore.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

The "twist" really doesn't make that much sense.
It was unexpected, but, if you ask me, I can't imagine it being a "welcome" twist. 

It may turn out good, though. I'll give it time.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Yes!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Yeah it wasn't the best way to clear it up, I mean it would have made more sense for Daniel Bryan to have been caught cheating with video footage on the titantron which would then lead to AJ "_saying yes to another man_" and Vince declaring her GM


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

It was not a satisfying payoff for the (limited) build. I'd probably have preferred her marrying Vince...


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

It'll probably come out that McMahon offered her the GM job on the condition that she didn't marry Bryan. This could explained two ways: first of all, McMahon could say that he was concerned for her and didn't think she should marry Bryan, so he offered her this as a kind of altruistic bribe. Secondly, he could say that he didn't want them to be married because that could create a conflict of interests in her role as GM, and he wanted her to call it down the line, not favour her husband. This may be explained at some point but I doubt it.


----------



## Fnix (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Because logic does not exist in the WWE world.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Maybe Vince gave her an ultimatum.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

AJ never loved Daniel Bryan. AJ only wanted attention for herself, so she latched onto him pretending to like him. She threw herself in front of Big Show, not to help Bryan, but to bring attention to herself.

From the very first segment she was with Daniel Bryan, she knew she could use others' feelings to manipulate them. AJ learned to like this feeling of power over other people. That's why when Bryan began to pay attention to her again, AJ latched back onto him — it was two con artists, each trying to outmanipulate the other for their own personal gain.

But Vince McMahon, the master manipulator, saw through this ruse better than any of us could have ever hoped to. He understood that this quality in AJ made her the ideal candidate for the vacant GM position. And although he has no booking power on Raw, his recommendations still carry enormous weight with the Board of Directors, who affirmed his recommendation and allowed him to make the offer to AJ. Which he did on the condition that she leave Bryan at the altar, for two reasons: to confirm his theories and to test her loyalty.

And of course, Vince McMahon was right. AJ wanted power, only she was seeking it the way most seek it, by latching onto those rising into it. In truth she wanted Punk more, since Punk's power level is greater than Bryan's, but she also came to understand, in the end, that Punk would not have her. And so when Bryan popped the question, she readily agreed to the proposition of a loveless marriage, for power's sake. And she would have gone through with it, too — that was her plan all along. But Vince's offer immediately and directly changed the outcome. 

Bryan in the mean time was left for dead, so a man named Sheen can feast on whatever scraps are left. Might as well call him Marc Mero 2012.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*



vanboxmeer said:


> AJ never loved Daniel Bryan. AJ only wanted attention for herself, so she latched onto him pretending to like him. She threw herself in front of Big Show, not to help Bryan, but to bring attention to herself.
> 
> From the very first segment she was with Daniel Bryan, she knew she could use others' feelings to manipulate them. AJ learned to like this feeling of power over other people. That's why when Bryan began to pay attention to her again, AJ latched back onto him — it was two con artists, each trying to outmanipulate the other for their own personal gain.
> 
> ...


Daniel bryan is ten times more over then AJ


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Also, her character has shown nothing that would indicate she'd WANT the GM position. She's not power hungry. She's been all about "love" and being confused and all that shit. It makes no sense that she'd flip out in excitement at being GM.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Lazy ass writing. Why would Vince or more importantly the Board of Directors who they have tried to hammer home as some faceless power brokers allow their flagship show to be turned over to a lunatic? And why would Stephanie and HHH sit in the back and let it happen?

I know I'm supposed to suspend reality when watching wrestling, but this is really pushing the limit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Because Bryan's a douche(kayfabe) and has never cared about her?

OH MY GOD THAT IS SO CONFUSING MY BRAIN HAS TURNED TO SHIT


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Why couldnt AJ marry Daniel bryan and accept GM job ? Lol*

Because bookers and Vince can't end a storyline properly to save his life. 
That was rubbish. Is like being single is a sine qua non condition to be a GM a la catholic priests.
It was nonsensical to have AJ and Daniel loving each other with passion and in the next segment AJ dumps Bryan like it was nothing. It simply looks fake and cheap.
Furthermore AJ acting was crap in the "surprising swerve" and I can't blame her because you can't do anything with the script they were given.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Panther said:


> Is it just me or was AJ more heelish in that whole wedding scene and Bryan seemed like just a betrayed face?


You forget the little backstage meeting that bryan was having with the nut house orderlies that we presume he was gonna use to take AJ away and have her committed once he was her husband. AJ screwed Bryan over before he could screw her over, he was mad because she ruined his ultimate revenge on her for costing him the title multiple times in his eyes.

WWE should of done a better job of getting that message across before the wedding, many people did not catch the symbolism behind that little meeting Bryan had in the back with those orderlies.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> You forget the little backstage meeting that bryan was having with the nut house orderlies that we presume he was gonna use to take AJ away and have her committed once he was her husband. AJ screwed Bryan over before he could screw her over, he was mad because she ruined his ultimate revenge on her for costing him the title multiple times in his eyes.
> 
> WWE should of done a better job of getting that message across before the wedding, many people did not catch the symbolism behind that little meeting Bryan had in the back with those orderlies.


Sorry, I missed this. Where was this segment?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

minhtam1638 said:


> Sorry, I missed this. Where was this segment?


It was super quick, was shown right after the Trish/HHH/DX backstage yoga segment.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish that instead of becoming the GM, it turned out that AJ was going to marry Vinnie Mac. It would have put her and Bryan both in a program with Vince and would have dome great things for both of them.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

hbkmickfan said:


> I wish that instead of becoming the GM, it turned out that AJ was going to marry Vinnie Mac. It would have put her and Bryan both in a program with Vince and would have dome great things for both of them.


Just like how Bryan was going to win the title at MITB. LOL

They are not booking to elevate Bryan, his "accidental overness" is being used to elevate others until he's not over anymore. Next stop, jobbing to Charlie Sheen to give WWE mainstream exposure. He's just a convenient tool, just as planned.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Just like how Bryan was going to win the title at MITB. LOL
> 
> They are not booking to elevate Bryan, his "accidental overness" is being used to elevate others until he's not over anymore. Next stop, jobbing to Charlie Sheen to give WWE mainstream exposure. He's just a convenient tool, just as planned.


A convenient tool that they had featured in the two shows championship pictures for the best part of eight months.

Your complaints appear to centralise around your concerns for the guy's credibility. A fair enough complaint from a fan's point of view, although your comparisons are a fair bit off. Slater's obviously been used as a comedy jobber to the legends to help promote that portion of Raw 1000. Whether or not his level of exposure will continue is something that remains to be seen, although his role as jobber/lowcarder will not change. 

Miz is an interesting example as he's been floating around every which way, but is no longer a mainstay in the ME scene regardless. Swagger is a more extreme example of plummeting down the ranks. What's the difference between those two though? Exposure and what they're allowed to showcase. You raise a point in how Miz and Swagger had their 'downfalls' televised, yet Miz's resurgence of sorts has also been taken note of on-air. However, Swagger's looking a lost cause beyond fulfilling a 'jobber to the stars' role on the main platforms. I believe Bryan will be around Miz's level of placement, where he will be a temporary ME when needed and primarily helps out the skeletal remains of the company's midcard. Not a bad position at all. 

Televising a heel's embarrassing moments is not going to kill their image in fans eyes. The faces always prevail, after all. The intent of management and what they intend to do with a select performer is what determines this argument of ‘looking bad on television versus no television at all.’ In Bryan’s early run as a face his role was to look bland, be awkward and wrestle well. He got a couple of big wins, sure, but he was ultimately excluded from any real event of value until his slow-burn heel turn during his WHC reign. By the way, that later period has been a carry-on through to the current situation where he’s likely to be involved in a promotional angle with Sheen. Would you honestly say you’d be more concerned with preserving the ‘sanctity’ of Bryan’s image rather than have him out there? As a fan you may want more, like title wins. As a company though, they want someone to do their job well and what role they have ultimately decides how they are viewed backstage. 

I am one of the mooks you speak of with the Bryan, Angle comparisons. You make it sound as if Angle was never embarrassed and Bryan has never had a win of large magnitude in kayfabe terms. One thing I will agree with you on is Angle has more big ‘clean’ wins next to his name. When I was a fresh-eyed mark I hated how much of a threat he was to his opponent. However, I can’t name too many top heels in WWE nowadays that are on equal footing with top faces with the exception of Big Show. In many ways, Angle was the beneficiary of the time period where heels were given much more leeway. Aside from how similarly goofy and dweebish both characters are, both are put over as being extremely proficient inside the ring despite not necessarily always translating into wins and losses. Yes, that goes for Bryan as well. Speaking of ‘yes,’ that chant probably consolidated an important marketing aspect of his character that may well have pushed him into that void left by Angle (‘you suck’ chants, anyone?). 

Here's something for you to consider- heel (2011) Punk lost a string of 8 or 9 PPV matches _in a row_. He had lost his SES stable, got injured and relegated to commentary, came back and had a hand in New Nexus. That bombed after the Orton angle and left him floating around for a bit before becoming involved in a short-stint title scene. He'd go on to beat Mysterio and go on to face Cena in a feud that saw him break the 'fourth wall' with contract negotiations and bombastic 'shoot.' He'd go on to beat Cena at MITB and continue on his way as a top face beating opposition left, right and center. 

How this was handled is all up for debate, but the cold fact was that he was now seen as a winner because he won a lot. As a heel, he lost a lot and he had little 'credibility' before this sudden change of 'fortune.' Whatever the situation was in the rocket they strapped onto him is not relevant with what I'm saying; that is, this talk of credibility is not as much of a factor for management like the IWC would have you believe. They'll push or depush whether or not the audience 'buys' into you. Much of the time, they'll force this on the consumers. I don't agree with it and think it's poor from an entertainment standpoint, but that seems to be the way it is.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

-Skullbone- said:


> A convenient tool that they had featured in the two shows championship pictures for the best part of eight months.
> 
> Your complaints appear to centralise around your concerns for the guy's credibility. A fair enough complaint from a fan's point of view, although your comparisons are a fair bit off. Slater's obviously been used as a comedy jobber to the legends to help promote that portion of Raw 1000. Whether or not his level of exposure will continue is something that remains to be seen, although his role as jobber/lowcarder will not change.
> 
> ...


I love it when VBM gets sonned. Excellent post! (Y)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

All the evidence you need that the writing is pathetically bad is how she delivers her lines. She take forever for crying out loud, and it's actually not her just being a shitty actress. I've heard JR say more than once she's doing a great job with creative opinions and advice.

To me that's code for she's doing exactly what they want her to do. So THEY WANT her to speak like a drone who takes 30 seconds to get a line out. Unbelievable. 

I feel bad for the girl. All she wants to do is wrestle and she's stuck with this shit. I suppose it's better than the alternative where she'd get to wrestle on Superstars, though.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

ecabney said:


> I love it when VBM gets sonned. Excellent post! (Y)


Look who comes out of the woodwork, like a wounded dog lapping up the scraps because he himself can't do anything except spam Jordan stamps. So strong in his beliefs, that he immediately shut himself down once he realized the truth of Bryan's not winning the title before MITB.



Skullbone is simply playing the same tired, "wait and see" card that the rest of the people have played for months and months and brings up the same examples of people who were all given a far stronger background of positive accolades than Uncle D-Bry. Then where's that WWE title, and why is AJ promoted above him? Punk was a multiple time champion already who won his WHC title match twice at Summerslam, and was again shown as a guy capable of winning a major match as a heel or face. You do remember the fact that he ended Jeff Hardy's career and beat him clean as a heel in the closing TLC match at Summerslam, right? You do remember the fact that he was also booked as the cornerstone of the ECW brand who rarely lost? Even then, he needed to threaten to not resign his contract in order to get the push he wanted. Otherwise, "who knows"? Punk =/= Bryan, no matter the lazy stereotyping of them being "indy guys". "So shucks, Punk went on a losing streak after his Undertaker feud, that must be the same as Daniel Bryan after his feud with AJ. They're the exact same scenario because everyone knows feuding with Undertaker in the main event and actually getting some storyline victories along the way is the same as being constantly thwarted at every turn by AJ." Punk was already a made man to every audience member from casual to hardcore as a star in the company who could win the big match before his "losing streak". Bryan debuted with a losing streak.

Again, he brings up Kurt Angle, and doesn't realize that despite all the goofy stuff they gave Kurt including implying he was a virgin, homosexual, and an overall goof. He STILL won some big matches on PPV that had been built up, to give him positive labels. Daniel Bryan has been given nothing but negative labels. His greatest accomplishment was given an asterisk specifically to belittle his character and to get the other guy over. Kurt Angle was labelled a winner early on, CM Punk was labelled a winner early on, Chris Jericho was given strong positive labels. Daniel Bryan was just given the honor of being the first male to ever be stood up in a wedding in the history of Pro Wrestling, and then immediately following that up by giving him the label of the guy who lost to Charlie Sheen. He's labelled as a perennial big-match loser who can only pick on a girl that outsmarted him over and over again. "Today's standards" also have WWE protecting Alberto Del Rio and giving that guy 2 WWE title runs, and a whole host of accolades then people would dream of getting. If they want you over, they'll clearly book you to look like winner, heel or not. But you already knew that, when they have wanted to program Sheamus with Del Rio ever since the night after Wrestlemania, because they expected that the 18 second loss emphatically told their story that Sheamus is the real star and Bryan was always a fluke champion. ADR even gets to get his shots in on Sheamus in the buildup, what a novel concept. What did Bryan really ever do to Punk that was highlighted in the build? That he was the ex-boyfriend of the real star AJ.

Even Miz was given the courtesy of having to fight Orton to win his WWE title he was allowed to retain his title in the main event of Wrestlemania, Bryan just laid on top of Big Show for his and lost it in record time in the curtain jerker of Wrestlemania. Yes, even that dangerous, asskicker Miz has a better background than Daniel Bryan to fall back on when he gets beat.

So then you`re argument is that "at least he's not Curt Hawkins" or some other low level miscreant as if people should be satisfied with the allpowerful "airtime" argument. You can get all the airtime in the world, but when that airtime is used to make you the butt end of multiple jokes, then that's what you become if you don't have a strong foundation to back you up. And instead of building said foundation, they fed him to AJ and to Charlie.

"Oh but he had a segment with The Rock, where his name wasn't mentioned by said Rock a single time to inform any new viewers of who in the hell this short guy in white with the goofy white microphone is that Rocky is killing. Maybe he's a commentator or a manager? Or maybe a comedy character? Whoever it is, The Rock got to have a live body to do his catchphrases on so we can cheer."

"Oh but they're giving him airtime with Charlie Sheen. The non-wrestler who doesn't hesitate for one moment that he would not be able to beat up Daniel Bryan with ease." Not even a side-comment of implying that Bryan's a dangerous guy, and that he is just an actor and doesn't really want to enter that world. Instead, Charlie Sheen feels strongly that he could easily take the puny Daniel Bryan.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Skullbone is simply playing the same tired, "wait and see" card that the rest of the people have played for months and months and brings up the same examples of people who were all given a far stronger background of positive accolades than Uncle D-Bry. Then where's that WWE title, and why is AJ promoted above him? Punk was a multiple time champion already who won his WHC title match twice at Summerslam, and was again shown as a guy capable of winning a major match as a heel or face. You do remember the fact that he ended Jeff Hardy's career and beat him clean as a heel in the closing TLC match at Summerslam, right? You do remember the fact that he was also booked as the cornerstone of the ECW brand who rarely lost? Even then, he needed to threaten to not resign his contract in order to get the push he wanted. Otherwise, "who knows"? Punk =/= Bryan, no matter the lazy stereotyping of them being "indy guys". "So shucks, Punk went on a losing streak after his Undertaker feud, that must be the same as Daniel Bryan after his feud with AJ. They're the exact same scenario because everyone knows feuding with Undertaker in the main event and actually getting some storyline victories along the way is the same as being constantly thwarted at every turn by AJ." Punk was already a made man to every audience member from casual to hardcore as a star in the company who could win the big match before his "losing streak". Bryan debuted with a losing streak.


One of the main complaints with that storyline was how AJ's involvement overshadowed the WWE title, as well as _both_ competitors. To be honest, I saw Bryan's character as playing a more pivotal role in the storyline's proceedings than the champ himself which, of course, led to Eve's stinging assessment of his championship reign a few weeks back. 

As for Punk, does that _really_ matter in the context of that huge losing streak he was on? Did all that foundation work really matter as he was floating in midcard oblivion? Obviously not so much to the performer as he's gone on record (and on live-television) stating how close he was to walking away. You even mention that point, as well. Punk may have been a 'made guy' kayfabe-wise, but that doesn't take away from the fact a losing streak is a losing streak (which so many put the microscope on), nor does it take away his own animosity towards that time period in the abyss. All that talk of grabbing "brass rings" yet not really getting anywhere due to how the higher-ups saw him. I'll leave you to read into the context of that. 

Why attempt to come off as a smartarse and take my comparisons at face value when you knew that wasn't what I was trying to communicate? Also, why would I attempt to compare the two based primarily on their indy backgrounds? Don't be silly. 



> Again, he brings up Kurt Angle, and doesn't realize that despite all the goofy stuff they gave Kurt including implying he was a virgin, homosexual, and an overall goof. He STILL won some big matches on PPV that had been built up, to give him positive labels. Daniel Bryan has been given nothing but negative labels. His greatest accomplishment was given an asterisk specifically to belittle his character and to get the other guy over. Kurt Angle was labelled a winner early on, CM Punk was labelled a winner early on, Chris Jericho was given strong positive labels. Daniel Bryan was just given the honor of being the first male to ever be stood up in a wedding in the history of Pro Wrestling, and then immediately following that up by giving him the label of the guy who lost to Charlie Sheen. He's labelled as a perennial big-match loser who can only pick on a girl that outsmarted him over and over again.


I guess I'll have to raise you the question as you didn't address my point from before. Name me three current heels that are seen by smarks and marks alike as going toe to toe in a believable fashion (based on booking as well) with top faces like Cena and Sheamus. I just gave you one in Big Show. 

There are parallels that can be drawn between the Kurt Angle, Daniel Bryan characters and where they are positioned that are apparent to myself and quite a few others. On one hand, the era Angle was brought into had heels be built as stronger adversaries to the faces. The current era, however rarely sees heel characters seriously challenge the main faces on the win/loss front, in which the Daniel Bryan character is now apart of. And again, you make it seem as though he has had no big wins next to his name at all. The 'asterisk' next to his biggest win was to build his heel character up from those foundations. 

There's a funny thing about labels: they're liable to change. One minute Big Show is a giant crybaby, the next he's a ruthless missionary seeking out the main prize. I'm sure many had Miz under the "future endeavoured" label back in 07. That took quite a drastic change didn't it? That will be the only instance where your assertion of my "wait and see" card will ring because it is literally a case of waiting to see what transpires with Bryan. We can speculate all we want; that doesn't mean we will know what happens. Sorry to point out the obvious but this 'label' talk is quite fruitless as things are always subject to change. 



> Even Miz was given the courtesy of having to fight Orton to win his WWE title he was allowed to retain his title in the main event of Wrestlemania, Bryan just laid on top of Big Show for his and lost it in record time in the curtain jerker of Wrestlemania. Yes, even that dangerous, asskicker Miz has a better background than Daniel Bryan to fall back on when he gets beat.


Interesting you neglected to mention that Miz also had a hard fought PPV victory and TLC win over Jerry Lawler. If you really want to get into this side of the argument (which is irrelevant as they're heels), the guy also looked in danger of losing his cash-in to Orton as well. 

Getting into such asinine debates based on semantics is something we shouldn't have to resort to.



> So then you`re argument is that "at least he's not Curt Hawkins" or some other low level miscreant as if people should be satisfied with the allpowerful "airtime" argument. You can get all the airtime in the world, but when that airtime is used to make you the butt end of multiple jokes, then that's what you become if you don't have a strong foundation to back you up. And instead of building said foundation, they fed him to AJ and to Charlie.


I can see you couldn't be bothered reasoning with my point before, despite the point being made of what guys are allowed to showcase on airtime and what they aren't. He was involved in a title program directly off the back of another. Kayfabe-wise, that's pretty fucking good. He's not just getting airtime; he's been getting a heap of it which looks set to continue. I'm not saying that I'm resting on my laurels that he isn't Hawkins, I'm saying he's a full level above and that is clear as the image coming through on my television. 

They really fed him to Sheen didn't they? Can't see him coming back from that those nasty quips ol' Charlie made about him. Although I do recall the instances of Big Show getting beaten by a dirty Mayweather at WM and John Cena (the champ at the time) on the end of a dirty pin to K-Fed, but they had those strong foundations to lean on. Such as their world title wins. Something Bryan already has next to his name (a four month reign nonetheless). 



> "Oh but he had a segment with The Rock, where his name wasn't mentioned by said Rock a single time to inform any new viewers of who in the hell this short guy in white with the goofy white microphone is that Rocky is killing. Maybe he's a commentator or a manager? Or maybe a comedy character? Whoever it is, The Rock got to have a live body to do his catchphrases on so we can cheer."


One thing that I will agree on is that Rock made the guy out to be a chump. I felt the whole segment was to mark the transitions taking place within the title scene, particularly when Rock did his finisher on Bryan and signified the end of former challenger's involvement in the picture. The WWE have a history of capping off a program/starting a new one with touches of symbolism. Remember when heel Orton entered that McMahon program in late 2008/early 2009? Moments before he entered through the stage Chris Jericho (the previous contender/number one heel) was forced to get on his knees and apologise to the WWE universe and the McMahon family for his ways. He made his way to the back just as Orton entered; marking the beginning of a new angle that had Orton have breakout heel moment to date. As for this instance involving Bryan, it was one of these moments capped off with a vintage Rocky breakdown of the guy standing in front of him. 

It seems to me though that you're a glutton for punishment in regards to watching your boy get 'undermined'. Methinks you're taking it a little to heart. Tell me as to where do you want Bryan to be predominately featured. Better yet, what do you want him to be _featured_ as?


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Goddamn, guys, don't have a cow.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

some essays being written here. Looking forward to seeing what she does on her first night as GM, maybe now she can cut the "yes" shit out, seriously, it's not her line, and she can stop now.

Edit: Also wonder if this decision was to further the relationship storyline, and she'll help DB someday...REALLY DOUBT THAT THOU. lol


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, i loved what WWE did with AJ but her being a GM. It just doesn't make any sense, kayfabe or otherwise.
Seems like typical WWE hotshotting to me, trying to get some shock value to see if that would increase the ratings.
I think Daniel Bryan got the worst of all this. One of the best wrestlers in the world being called an oompa-loompa by the Rock.. fpalm
Yeah, that's a great way to get your current talent over so they can sell some tickets in the future.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Also, AJ just became GM, and Punk just turned heel, so maybe...? Just have to see whether she's heel or tweener.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> some essays being written here. Looking forward to seeing what she does on her first night as GM, maybe now she can cut the "yes" shit out, seriously, it's not her line, and she can stop now.
> 
> Edit: Also wonder if this decision was to further the relationship storyline, and she'll help DB someday...REALLY DOUBT THAT THOU. lol


You know, I never thought of it like that, that would be the ultimate swerve after all this if she down the line she still help Bryan win the title. I mean sure she could help Punk, but why would she? He has never shown real interest in her and seeing as he and her have not been on screen together since MitB where they made it clear he did not give a shit about her, I doubt it.

They kind of alluded to maybe her helping Kane out, and I think short term she might do something for him, if not make him her go to monster when she wants to give somebody a beatdown. They could even go the relationship route with him if he was her go to monster, she has shown she has hold over him in the past even after she attacked him on SD, he could be her love slave.

All that is pure speculation by me though, AJ as Raw GM could go a hundred different ways and that is way it/she is interesting.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Also, AJ just became GM, and Punk just turned heel, so maybe...? Just have to see whether she's heel or tweener.


I think you make a good point. I have actually heard this being thrown around a bit on other places like this site. There are some who think WWE made this decision as soon as AJ passed the experiment they gave of having her end Raw by pushing Bryan/Punk through a table. Once that segment gained viewers and was trending insanely, they made the decision to trust her as a constant on air talent.

So there are some who think this has been the plan for weeks, and what we are about see is an AJ/CM Punk duo like the Stephanie/HHH duo from 1999. That they are about to model this entire story based on that; the power couple, where the woman has authority to do what she wants in the way of making matches and screwing people over, and the man is the champion and main antagonist. 

We'll see. I'm not sure how CM Punk himself would feel about that. But, we'll see.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ and Bryan have good chemistry together but I think that may be over. Now that doesn't mean AJ and Punk can't have chemistry. A Heel duo Of AJ and Punk with AJ in charge and Punk the champ would be awesome. Talk about full power and keeping things interesting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WPack911 said:


> You know, I never thought of it like that, that would be the ultimate swerve after all this if she down the line she still help Bryan win the title. I mean sure she could help Punk, but why would she? He has never shown real interest in her and seeing as he and her have not been on screen together since MitB where they made it clear he did not give a shit about her, I doubt it.
> 
> *They kind of alluded to maybe her helping Kane out, and I think short term she might do something for him, if not make him her go to monster when she wants to give somebody a beatdown. They could even go the relationship route with him if he was her go to monster, she has shown she has hold over him in the past even after she attacked him on SD, he could be her love slave.*
> 
> All that is pure speculation by me though, AJ as Raw GM could go a hundred different ways and that is way it/she is interesting.


That would definitely still play off her crazy gimmick, don't think they'll drop the gimmick yet.



moonmop said:


> I think you make a good point. I have actually heard this being thrown around a bit on other places like this site. There are some who think WWE made this decision as soon as AJ passed the experiment they gave of having her end Raw by pushing Bryan/Punk through a table. Once that segment gained viewers and was trending insanely, they made the decision to trust her as a constant on air talent.
> 
> So there are some who think this has been the plan for weeks, and what we are about see is an AJ/CM Punk duo like the Stephanie/HHH duo from 1999. That they are about to model this entire story based on that; the power couple, where the woman has authority to do what she wants in the way of making matches and screwing people over, and the man is the champion and main antagonist.
> 
> We'll see. I'm not sure how CM Punk himself would feel about that. But, we'll see.


Not sure about the power couple but some questionable decisions on her part giving Punk a little edge over some of the faces, maybe. Like John Cena vs CM punk and Big Show Cody Rhodes in a handicap table match. Punk didn't ask for it or need it, but she gave it to him anyway.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> AJ and Bryan have good chemistry together but I think that may be over. Now that doesn't mean AJ and Punk can't have chemistry. A Heel duo Of AJ and Punk with AJ in charge and Punk the champ would be awesome. Talk about full power and keeping things interesting.


This could work for sure, but after how MitB ended with Punk not seeming to care (even though I guess that was face Punk at the time) and also him turning down her proposal I can't see it. Given his heel turn combined with AJ's new found power as Raw GM maybe he would show interest and stop caring if she is crazy since she would be the crazy chick that helps him win/keep the title with her new found power. 

Most likely for me if she has any man with her right now is the Kane thing I mentioned above, it just seems to fit for both of them since Kane has nothing right now and AJ surely may need some muscle to use on her enemies.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> This could work for sure, but after how MitB ended with Punk not seeming to care (even though I guess that was face Punk at the time) and also him turning down her proposal I can't see it. Given his heel turn combined with AJ's new found power as Raw GM maybe he would show interest and stop caring if she is crazy since she would be the crazy chick that helps him win/keep the title with her new found power.
> 
> Most likely for me if she has any man with her right now is the Kane thing I mentioned above, it just seems to fit for both of them since Kane has nothing right now and AJ surely may need some muscle to use on her enemies.


Very true, a lot of good points. On smackdown Kane and AJ showed they may have feelings for each other. Now like you said he can be that monster and muscle who has her back, which would play into her crazy gimmick, but Kane will not be involved in many major feuds for a while. To me the most interesting route to go is Punk AJ. 

Punk may have turned heel, which means a total different outlook for him. He may want AJ and her power to help keep him on top, and if he shows he cares, AJ will automatically fall for him, she said they were "soulmates". With AJ help of keeping Punk on top could be the most interesting way to go from here. And Punk was known for Being overshadowed his whole reign as WWE champ, with AJ help, she can have him always in the main event and always be about Punk.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Very true, a lot of good points. On smackdown Kane and AJ showed they may have feelings for each other. Now like you said he can be that monster and muscle who has her back, which would play into her crazy gimmick, but Kane will not be involved in many major feuds for a while. To me the most interesting route to go is Punk AJ.
> 
> Punk may have turned heel, which means a total different outlook for him. He may want AJ and her power to help keep him on top, and if he shows he cares, AJ will automatically fall for him, she said they were "soulmates". With AJ help of keeping Punk on top could be the most interesting way to go from here. And Punk was known for Being overshadowed his whole reign as WWE champ, with AJ help, she can have him always in the main event and always be about Punk.


Yeah, either way could be good IMO, it really comes down if they want her to be the one in conrol of her man like she would be with Kane or if she would be the one being controlled like she would be with Punk (at least in matters that pertain to him).

The Bryan/Kane/Punk/AJ thing basically seems to have turned out 3 roads they could of gone, 

Bryan/AJ would of been the partners route where they could of been a couple that helped each other, that route seems to be gone now after Raw 1000.

Kane/AJ would be AJ in control of her man/monster, using him when and how she seems fit, controling him with her "love".

Punk/AJ would be Punk in control and would have AJ using her Raw GM powers to help him stay on top and champion, using her love for him to control her.

Of course they could go the AJ alone route also, she would just make the matches she wants based on whatever is happening at the time and attack her enemies with random monsters like Tensai and such. This would be a fairly mundane option that would need some new element at some point to stay interesting IMO.

We really will have no idea what is going down until at least next Raw, just like we have not with almost all things involving AJ.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They are going to partner her up with someone. She's all ready been involved in the main event scene for the last month. It is clear as hell AJ is not going to be used like the normal diva. It is obvious they trust her immensely.

So, I just can't see her coming out and making midcard matches or having someone like Ryder or Swagger or someone like that coming into her "office" or whatever that will be demanding matches. It's going to be guys like Punk, Cena, Jericho, Show demanding matches from her. So, I mean she has to be partnered up with someone.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

After Brock Lesnar massacres Triple H at Summerslam and puts him back on the shelf so Steph has to tend to her husband and Punk screws over Cena at Summerslam, the only thing stopping the Punk/Heyman/Lesnar alliance from taking over the show is GM AJ. Punk tries to lure AJ to their side because "he's the only one who was honest to her", but deus ex machina AJ is too much of a genius to fall for this and instead sees through this and declines. Survivor Series build is the Heyman/Lesnar/Punk side vs #AJALL in a 3 on 3 elimination match for control of RAW. AJ picks Cena and Mysterio as the first two on her team. Underneath all this, Daniel Bryan is being toyed around by GM AJ and the ring she still has from their failed wedding, her constantly mindfucking him by booking him in matches that both heavily favour him and heavily punish him week to week, and there's no rhyme or reason why she's being so extreme on both ends of the spectrum. Bryan is confused at why she isn't just being consistent and trying to outright kill him.

Heyman once given the SS challenge immediately goes to Daniel Bryan as his 3rd guy for the match, but Bryan strangely declines the offer. Heyman would then ask why this is even something to think about, he's offering Bryan a second chance at life and to finally get back at the company that fired him twice and has belittled him through commentary and promotion his entire career. Bryan says while Heyman is partly telling the truth, and he has nothing against Brock, he hates CM Punk and refuses to work with him and he frankly doesn't trust Paul Heyman not to screw him over like he's done to so many others after the task is done. Heyman says that still doesn't make any sense of why he wouldn't want to get rid of AJ, who cost him the title multiple times, rode his coattails to becoming RAW GM, dumped him at the altar, and has been toyed with ever since she became your boss. Bryan doesn't respond. 

AJ tries to recruit a third person, but her tenure of craziness scares off any suitors for a third guy. She eventually goes to try and recruit Bryan, who just gives her a bewildered look of "really?". She admits that she still hasn't gotten over him and that she has been pretty manipulative towards him for a while, but she still believes in him as a WWE superstar. Bryan merely suggests that both of them have been through a lot, and in the end, he can't trust her not to be playing one of her games again.

Punk tells Heyman that there's no point recruiting Bryan because he's a loser who's hung up on a girl and certainly not on his level. Heyman tells Punk, that Brock was the one who told him to try and recruit Bryan because he sees something in the guy and wants to mold him to be a real killing machine since Bryan has many reasons why he'd want to help them.

All this culminates in a segment that would mirror the AJ/Punk/Bryan go home segment where Bryan is in the middle with Heyman and AJ on the other sides. Heyman: "Come home, Bryan! Come to the people who will take care of you, and finally get rid of that harlot out of your life forever. Take your revenge and rise, American Dragon."
AJ: "Whatever you feel for me of hate or love doesn't matter, you can't let Paul Heyman take over this show and this company. I believe in you." 
Bryan teases going to Heyman, but instead punches his face that Heyman sells like he's been shot. Big Show's music hits, as he is Heyman's alternate 3rd man and he rushes the ring. Bryan uses a chair to clear him back out of the ring. He doesn't look at AJ a single time doing this, while AJ is looking at him like she's proud of him.

Cena and Mysterio don't trust Bryan, but AJ tells them that they need to work together to maintain RAW. Bryan says he's not doing this for AJ or RAW, but for himself. 

Match at SS concludes with Punk and Lesnar standing tall as winners. Bryan was eliminated first from Big Show punching him in the face. Cena is the one who eliminated Big Show. Bryan didn't swerve to Heyman's side, he just loses clean. AJ is fired, Heyman is GM until Wrestlemania.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL @ Bryan being suited after hard as the savior of both teams, then getting eliminated so easily.

I'm looking forward to possible storylines with Bryan/AJ, I'm getting optimistic again. I doubt they'll ever be together again, but I've loved everything that has happened so far, so I'm sure I'll enjoy the next stage if their storyline.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Redeemer said:


> LOL @ Bryan being suited after hard as the savior of both teams, then getting eliminated so easily.
> 
> I'm looking forward to possible storylines with Bryan/AJ, I'm getting optimistic again. I doubt they'll ever be together again, but I've loved everything that has happened so far, so I'm sure I'll enjoy the next stage if their storyline.


Gotta keep Big Show strong.

As the guy with the funny voice said, there is no true despair without hope.

So I'll tell you that your "ship" is still alive. There's a tangible chance that they could reunite at Wrestlemania, a year after their fracture. 







Then again, the storyline could just be dropped cold at any time, or they're building up a Bryan vs AJ match, but there is "hope" for crazy chick and goatface as a lovely couple.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ as GM isn't that bad. She won't be there for long. Personally think it's just to create a few storylines with Bryan for the next 6/8weeks.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> AJ as GM isn't that bad. She won't be there for long. Personally think it's just to create a few storylines with Bryan for the next 6/8weeks.


I don't know, they really seem to want to keep AJ on TV, and unless they are able to get the Divas division some more spotlight with the 3rd hour of Raw I don't think just putting her in there would be enough for her anymore. 

I think she will be GM for longer then you think, guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

From what I heard, WWE thinks she's a draw, so they wanted to put her in a spotlight position. Good move.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

This Monday on Raw 


D Bry: You broke my heart I deserve to at least have a WHC match against Sheamus

AJ: You know you are right. You will facing Sheamus in tonights main event

D Bry: YES YES YES 

AJ: Now hold on a minute there player you will be facing Sheamus ............. in a tag team match

Holla Holla Holla tonights main event

World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus will be teaming up with Rey Mysterio

and Daniel Bryan your partner will be Alberto Del Rio

Holla Holla

But first we will start this show off right holla holla with a 8 man tag match

Cody Rhodes ,The Miz,Camacho and Hunico vs Christian,Santino,Kofi Kingston and R Truth


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> From what I heard, WWE thinks she's a draw, so they wanted to put her in a spotlight position. Good move.


She never draw by herself.There were always big superstars that people care around her.It's prove without a big superstar AJ can not draw (and sometimes she lose rating even with).WWE is wrong to think that.
When on Smackdown live they put her alone with Cole the crowd did not care,they react when punk and Bryan came out.
She need kiss, slap or use the yes chant to gain a reaction but every diva can do that.(wwe is giving the yes chant to her so she can get reactions)


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Honestly, I didn't mind AJ until it became apparent that she was the focus of the WWE CHAMPIONSHIP feud. I really don't understand the end-game with this girl. If putting Big Johnny in charge proved anything, it's that unless you're a McMahon/Bischoff-level character, devoting so much time to a non-wrestler will yield very little benefit in this day and age. 

Somewhere along the line, I think the WWE got their booking twisted. Non-wrestler characters should be used to enhance talent, not the other way around. The end goal should always be to get the wrestler over, but for whatever reason, I think WWE are more concerned with getting their GMs over at this point.

I just hope to god that they don't devout as much time to AJ as they did Big Johnny. She's fine in little doses (much like Johnny), but I really don't think I can stand half an hour of AJ. Unfortunately, with the switch to 3 hours, I think that's exactly where we're heading.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

e1987p said:


> She never draw by herself.There were always big superstars that people care around her.It's prove without a big superstar AJ can not draw (and sometimes she lose rating even with).WWE is wrong to think that.
> When on Smackdown live they put her alone with Cole the crowd did not care,they react when punk and Bryan came out.
> She need kiss, slap or use the yes chant to gain a reaction but every diva can do that.(wwe is giving the yes chant to her so she can get reactions)


She is gonna prove you wrong in this push and I can't wait to see it. AJ has played her role great and no not just any Diva could of played it even half as well.

Also, WWE has put their faith in her not just because she is a draw, they have put their faith in her because being a WWE Diva is her dream, not just a stepping stone like how WWE has been burned in the past by other Divas. The wrestling business is AJ's true love, she has wanted to be a wrestler since she was 12 and has never wanted anything else, her entire life since that point forward she has worked to make her dream a reality, putting herself though wrestling school by working multiple jobs and then wrestling her way up through the indies and FCW.

So no WWE is not giving her this push and this new Raw GM role just because she is a draw, they are doing it because they know that unlike so many other Divas AJ is never gonna leave WWE at the alter the way she left Bryan this Monday, because she is already living her dream and all she wants to do is keep living it.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> She is gonna prove you wrong in this push and I can't wait to see it. AJ has played her role great and no not just any Diva could of played it even half as well.
> 
> Also, WWE has put their faith in her not just because she is a draw, they have put their faith in her because being a WWE Diva is her dream, not just a stepping stone like how WWE has been burned in the past by other Divas. The wrestling business is AJ's true love, she has wanted to be a wrestler since she was 12 and has never wanted anything else, her entire life since that point forward she has worked to make her dream a reality, putting herself though wrestling school by working multiple jobs and then wrestling her way up through the indies and FCW.
> 
> So no WWE is not giving her this push and this new Raw GM role just because she is a draw, they are doing it because they know that unlike so many other Divas AJ is never gonna leave WWE at the alter the way she left Bryan this Monday, because she is already living her dream and all she wants to do is keep living it.


I'm a big AJ mark as any, and I agree with e1987p - WWE is wrong to think that AJ is a draw without a superstar around him. Sure, she can stand her ground and act her role properly, but there are a few things going against her:

1. She's a diva. Diva = woman. There's only so far a diva can go in this business. If you watched Raw 1000, you would know that Trish Stratus and Lita, considered 2 of the most prolific divas in the business (and yeah, they were that over at the time they performed, much so that they happened to be the main event of a PPV), came out to shit reactions. Not a pop in the crowd was heard during Lita's entrance that night. It's that simple.

2. She's the only over diva. The only reason why Trish and Lita were so successful in the first place was because they just happened to be in the business together, so WWE had the opportunity to put two over divas in a program together that allowed them to be more over. Currently, there's no diva on the roster that can compete with AJ in terms of crowd support, so AJ's stuck with this GM role until another diva can be developed. And by the time a new diva's stock rises, AJ's stock will fall considerably.

3. The way her character talks. If you noticed, you would realize that during most of her promo segments, it takes her like 30 seconds to get from one sentence to another. From what I know, that was a WWE Creative decision, and a bullshit one at that. At this rate, they're trying to make AJ the psycho chick that speaks in drawn out sentences. Where have I seen this before - oh yeah, Randy Orton's character is almost exactly the same way, and though he's a great performer, god forbid that he ever talks in the ring - he takes way too long to get his point across, and people hate that.

And your point about AJ "never leaving WWE as the altar" is bogus. Yes, AJ has always wanted to be a WWE wrestler, and she is living her dream, but the reality is that once you are no longer over with the crowd and several divas other than you do start to get over, you won't get used often, so much that you don't even do dark matches at live events, and that can start to take a toll on you, so much that you would actually want to leave WWE to do something else. That's definitely going to happen if this GM thing turns out to be a major flop. Give or take the length of the contract and if things don't go well, AJ, like anybody unsatisfied about their work situation, will consider leaving the company.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Those guys were supposed to be for Kane, not AJ. Bryan was so genre-aware of wrestling weddings, that he purposely had no one attending the reception and geeks to take on the monster if he magically showed up. He even made sure the minister wasn't going to be a guy who could threaten the wedding. Bryan spent $20000 on a ring, which is impractical for the guy who didn't want to spend 135 dollars just a week before. If it was a ruse, he certainly wouldn't spend $20000 much less $200. It was true love, folks. But that succubus broke his heart and took the ring with her.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

minhtam1638 said:


> I'm a big AJ mark as any, and I agree with e1987p - WWE is wrong to think that AJ is a draw without a superstar around him. Sure, she can stand her ground and act her role properly, but there are a few things going against her:
> 
> 1. She's a diva. Diva = woman. There's only so far a diva can go in this business. If you watched Raw 1000, you would know that Trish Stratus and Lita, considered 2 of the most prolific divas in the business (and yeah, they were that over at the time they performed, much so that they happened to be the main event of a PPV), came out to shit reactions. Not a pop in the crowd was heard during Lita's entrance that night. It's that simple.
> 
> ...


I love how you start this off with "I am as big an AJ mark as any" when you are clearly not, because if you were you would know that AJ has never wanted to do anything but be a WWE Diva and she would not trade it for the world. She will not leave WWE unless she is fired (which she is pretty damn far away from at this point), she loves it there and she loved it before she got her current crazy chick push, her passion is why they gave her this push.

Like I said before AJ will prove the doubters wrong and will do a great job as GM, just like she has done with every role she has been in so far.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Those guys were supposed to be for Kane, not AJ. Bryan was so genre-aware of wrestling weddings, that he purposely had no one attending the reception and geeks to take on the monster if he magically showed up. He even made sure the minister wasn't going to be a guy who could threaten the wedding. Bryan spent $20000 on a ring, which is impractical for the guy who didn't want to spend 135 dollars just a week before. It was true love, folks. But that succubus broke his heart and took the ring with her.


Oh BS, stop trolling. The way he talked to AJ at the wedding was in the fake tone he has used before to try and use her. I really wanted AJ/Bryan to stay together as much as anyone because they are gold together, but storyline wise it was clear (though WWE could of done a better job making it more clear) that Bryan was gonna screw over AJ, but she screwed him over first.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Oh BS, stop trolling. The way he talked to AJ at the wedding was in the fake tone he has used before to try and use her. I really wanted AJ/Bryan to stay together as much as anyone because they are gold together, but storyline wise it was clear (though WWE could of done a better job making it more clear) that Bryan was gonna screw over AJ, but she screwed him over first.


This. You also mentioned that quick backstage segment with Bryan before the wedding. The whole wedding segment to me proved that AJ still has a crazy manipulative way about her, but she is proving she outsmarts and always comes out on top, this was the same when she threw them through the table and when she kissed them both on smackdown. She has that crazy manipulative gimmick, but in the end she knows what she wants, and she also knows Bryan's persuading ways as well. It proved that she always outsmarts Bryan.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sick of AJ and think she is on the screen too much.

THAT being said, I don't think I agree with those who don't think she can draw on her own. She is starting to draw in the 8 and 9 year old girls the way Cena draws in the 8 and 9 year old boys. Now don't get that twisted, I'm not even remotely suggesting she is a female version of Cena or anything like that. 

But there is a rapidly rising interest in her week to week in a demographic that no other active woman on the roster has been able to get. So I'm almost positive this is the reason WWE is running with her. It's strictly business. When and if that dies down with those little girls, AJ is caput, probably never seen again unless you watch Superstars. If it continues to grow in that demo she will be a mainstay on TV and PPV for quite some time.

One thing I do know is Vince himself has said in interviews the ones who succeed longterm are the ones who grew up watching it and wanting to be apart of it. That was her.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Look who comes out of the woodwork, like a wounded dog lapping up the scraps because he himself can't do anything except spam Jordan stamps. So strong in his beliefs, that he immediately shut himself down once he realized the truth of Bryan's not winning the title before MITB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I hate to say it...it's all true...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> Those guys were supposed to be for Kane, not AJ. Bryan was so genre-aware of wrestling weddings, that he purposely had no one attending the reception and geeks to take on the monster if he magically showed up. He even made sure the minister wasn't going to be a guy who could threaten the wedding. Bryan spent $20000 on a ring, which is impractical for the guy who didn't want to spend 135 dollars just a week before. If it was a ruse, he certainly wouldn't spend $20000 much less $200. It was true love, folks. But that succubus broke his heart and took the ring with her.


I agree with this. They clearly made it obvious on Smackdown that Kane was her "psychotic" ex-boyfriend, so the mental hospital orderlies were obviously there in case Kane came out.

And on Smackdown this week, Bryan says he's not done with AJ.

Bryan will get the ultimate revenge in this storyline by the time this is over, either getting back with her or getting one over on her.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> I agree with this. They clearly made it obvious on Smackdown that Kane was her "psychotic" ex-boyfriend, so the mental hospital orderlies were obviously there in case Kane came out.
> 
> And on Smackdown this week, Bryan says he's not done with AJ.
> 
> Bryan will get the ultimate revenge in this storyline by the time this is over, either getting back with her or getting one over on her.


As much as I'm a fan of Bryan, he says a lot of things, most never happen. I'm expecting AJ to keep knocking him down. Only thing that could maybe happen is somewhere down the road, Bryan gets her fired.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Of course she will, that's the storyline. But she won't get the last laugh at the end of it.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Redeemer said:


> I agree with this. They clearly made it obvious on Smackdown that Kane was her "psychotic" ex-boyfriend, so the mental hospital orderlies were obviously there in case Kane came out.
> 
> And on Smackdown this week, Bryan says he's not done with AJ.
> 
> Bryan will get the ultimate revenge in this storyline by the time this is over, either getting back with her or getting one over on her.



4 mental hospital orderlies are suppose to keep Kane away. Really? I think if Bryan's intent was to keep Kane away, it would've made more sense to have actual security or police roaming around as opposed to the orderlies.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

gl83 said:


> 4 mental hospital orderlies are suppose to keep Kane away. Really? I think if Bryan's intent was to keep Kane away, it would've made more sense to have actual security or police roaming around as opposed to the orderlies.


They probably had sedatives.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

gl83 said:


> 4 mental hospital orderlies are suppose to keep Kane away. Really? I think if Bryan's intent was to keep Kane away, it would've made more sense to have actual security or police roaming around as opposed to the orderlies.


Right lol, the orderlies were for AJ. He wasn't fooling anyone, they definitely weren't his best men.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

gl83 said:


>


Lol she tweeted this pic with "runaway bride" lol. She has some serious swag though, (check the shoes)


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The Redeemer said:


> I agree with this. They clearly made it obvious on Smackdown that Kane was her "psychotic" ex-boyfriend, so the mental hospital orderlies were obviously there in case Kane came out.
> 
> And on Smackdown this week, Bryan says he's not done with AJ.
> 
> Bryan will get the ultimate revenge in this storyline by the time this is over, either getting back with her or getting one over on her.


Wrestlemania 29: Daniel Bryan vs AJ
AJ either wins via another bout of succubus trickery, or they reunite.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

DCY said:


> Right lol, the orderlies were for AJ. He wasn't fooling anyone, they definitely weren't his best men.


No one ever said on television that they were orderlies, and they were never referenced to again. It`s just lame fanwankery to condemn Daniel Bryan`s character without confirmation. That`s the type of blatant bias that Michael Cole, Kevin Dunn, and FOX media would have. They could've easily been groomsmen in unique vegan non-animal outfits that were telling Bryan how dashing his outfit was.

Do you people even know the due process that involuntary commitment takes? They don't bring shrinks and orderlies to haul off potential loons for psychiatric examination, they use local law enforcement.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

gl83 said:


>


Love me some AJ. I think she could make an exciting and unpredictable GM. I also agree that she shouldn't dominate RAW TV Time. It should focus on the wrestlers but I have no problem with her injecting a little of her craziness into the feuds.

Also gotta love the chucks with the wedding dress lol.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

gl83 said:


>


I saw her tweet this and it is just all kinds of awesome, got the chips layed out on the wedding dress with a chip in one hand and a diet coke in the other just sitting there watching Raw hanging out. AJ wearing the chucks under the dress is just all kinds of cool too, lol.

Oh and I wonder who took the pic, I am thinking Kaitlyn, but it could be someone else I guess.


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

WPack911 said:


> She is gonna prove you wrong in this push and I can't wait to see it. AJ has played her role great and no not just any Diva could of played it even half as well.
> 
> Also, WWE has put their faith in her not just because she is a draw, they have put their faith in her because being a WWE Diva is her dream, not just a stepping stone like how WWE has been burned in the past by other Divas. The wrestling business is AJ's true love, she has wanted to be a wrestler since she was 12 and has never wanted anything else, her entire life since that point forward she has worked to make her dream a reality, putting herself though wrestling school by working multiple jobs and then wrestling her way up through the indies and FCW.
> 
> So no WWE is not giving her this push and this new Raw GM role just because she is a draw, they are doing it because they know that unlike so many other Divas AJ is never gonna leave WWE at the alter the way she left Bryan this Monday, because she is already living her dream and all she wants to do is keep living it.


Beth has a very similar story, a bigger background and she is very passionate about the business if you don't know.
Still WWE keep wasting her.Why!
Because for Beth is all about wrestle in and for the divas division to help the the situation.
But WWE doesn't care about female wrestler with talent who want to wrestle.
So WWE give really exposition on TV to AJ and Eve.Why?
Because they have or had a non wrestler role.
Look Wrestlemanias matches in the past 7 years, that represents the consideration of the WWE about the divas.
WWE doesn't see AJ has a female wrestle at all so she can dream forever.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

e1987p said:


> Beth has a very similar story, a bigger background and she is very passionate about the business if you don't know.
> Still WWE keep wasting her.Why!
> Because for Beth is all about wrestle in and for the divas division to help the the situation.
> But WWE doesn't care about female wrestler with talent who want to wrestle.
> ...


That's great and all, Beth is very talented and I agree she is being wasted like most divas, but you seem to fail to acknowledge that AJ is a good wrestler as well. 

AJ also seems to have a lot of trust from Vince. No other diva in so long, has recieved a push like this. Problem is the diva division has been horrible for so long, that giving a talented diva like AJ just the diva title won't cut it. That's why she has been made GM. AJ is by far the best actress and has the best gimmick of all the other divas. And people saying she can't talk on the mic, obviously don't understand that WWE wants her to drag out her words so it plays into the crazy chick role.

IMO AJ makes for a good GM. She's crazy and unpredictable which is good for a GM. Also she is very comfortable in backstage segments since her time with Bryan, so she will have no problem with that. She seems to draw in viewers, teens mostly, which is also why she has been giving this push. Say what you want about AJ but no other diva could pull of what she has been doing and none of them can draw like her either. 

A big deal of why she has been such a draw is because she is linked with Bryan and punk a lot, but don't take credit away when it's due. Teens are not suddenly tuning in to see punk and Bryan, it's a lot because of AJ. And it's not only teens, she has even praised by many people in and out of the company.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

e1987p said:


> Beth has a very similar story, a bigger background and she is very passionate about the business if you don't know.
> Still WWE keep wasting her.Why!
> Because for Beth is all about wrestle in and for the divas division to help the the situation.
> But WWE doesn't care about female wrestler with talent who want to wrestle.
> ...


Ok I know you are a totally Beth fan as I have seen it in the past on here and I am not gonna knock her at all because she has passion and is good wrestler, but I will tell you one thing she can't play the role AJ plays so there is no reason to bring her into this. 

AJ has said she likes the wrestling aspect the most, but she also likes the out of the ring stuff too, pro wrestling is not just about mat wrestling it is about cutting a promo, doing a backstage segment, pushing a storyline along with acting and dialog. AJ has proven to be able to do all these things well and when she wrestlers she does it well also, I have said it before and I will say it again, AJ is the total Diva package and this role she has played has asked for nothing less and she done a great job with it,

You don't know what AJ will do as GM as a Diva herself she could want to push the Divas division and therefor make more Divas matches on Raw or she could abuse her power to take the Divas title for herself by stacking the deck in her favor. Her being Raw GM is good for all the Divas because she is one of them and that bodes well for Diva storylines to develop.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gl83 said:


>


LOL love it. (Y)


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

You people vilify and stereotype Uncle D-Bry as if he's the "bad guy". What you fools fail to recognize is that he's a true hero. Months ago he said he was a feminist and that everything he was doing was to empower AJ. Well, look at the results: he kept his word and empowered AJ so much that she's now GM of RAW and his boss. He's even willing to pay for all of it out of his own pockets on a loser's purse salary. He even let her keep the obscenely expensive $20000 ring as a token of his appreciation and admiration. And all you people do is immediately think all his actions are for the worst, without any hardline confirmation. Whatever happened to second chances.

That's a hell of a lot more than you can say about that fraud CM Punk. Pretending to be the hero, when he really just wanted to keep his title safe and disregard AJ. He was playing one of those fake feminists just so he could get free kisses without having to commit to an actual relationship, typical Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It could be AJ's intention to help DB in the future which is why she took the spot, you never know until things play out. This GM thing could just be ANOTHER expansion tool for the DB/AJ saga, and if that's the case, I really hope for a good payoff. The thought of a power couple was laughable weeks ago, but now AJ is in power.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like some people are trying to cash in on AJ's success:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I want that. That's the bit of AJ I haven't seen yet.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

gl83 said:


> Looks like some people are trying to cash in on AJ's success:


Hmm, a WSU Miss April (AJ) DVD? That is actually pretty bad ass, is WSU releasing this or is it just somebody using their matches illegally though?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WPack911 said:


> Hmm, a WSU Miss April (AJ) DVD? That is actually pretty bad ass, is WSU releasing this or is it just somebody using their matches illegally though?


It's a pretty sick cover if it was made by a fan. (Y)


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I want that. That's the bit of AJ I haven't seen yet.



Well, if you want it you can order it off of this link: http://wrestlingsuperstore.com/best...arshootinterviewdvd.aspx#.UBL2wDNa72o.twitter


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gl83 said:


> Well, if you want it you can order it off of this link: http://wrestlingsuperstore.com/best...arshootinterviewdvd.aspx#.UBL2wDNa72o.twitter


Thanks dude, repped. (Y)

LOL gotta spread rep. *sigh*


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Stop advertising that porn/fetish video. It's not appropriate.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It could be AJ's intention to help DB in the future which is why she took the spot, you never know until things play out. This GM thing could just be ANOTHER expansion tool for the DB/AJ saga, and if that's the case, I really hope for a good payoff. The thought of a power couple was laughable weeks ago, but now AJ is in power.


That's what I was thinking when it first happened. I thought there was even a chance she could have added him to the main event against Cena and Punk, but it didn't happen.

I hope there's some type of end game here, and not just random things happening every week until they forget they were even together.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Stop advertising that porn/fetish video. It's not appropriate.


Pfft whatever, maybe if watched some of those matches you would see that even 4 years ago AJ was better then most of the current Diva roster.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I want that. That's the bit of AJ I haven't seen yet.


I have seen some of those matches and they are worth seeing for sure, AJ is a little rough around the edges back then since this was like her first 1-2 years wrestling, but you can see her talent shinning through for sure.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WPack911 said:


> Pfft whatever, maybe if watched some of those matches you would see that even 4 years ago AJ was better then most of the current Diva roster.


Another "love of this business, dream since X age" spiel? You're getting close to HHH/Booker T levels of Dis Business.
You know there are plenty of people who don't have to use that as a reason to get over with the easily fooled fans. I'd say her 30-35 independant matches hardly is the reason why they signed her, if you watch early Tough Enough, you'll see their justification on hiring women is on looks. I.E Describing Nidia as exotic-looking for the "sex sells" reason. She's not getting this massive push because of her talent level or wrestling, it's because they think she's the next sex symbol for the young generation. Put her more on screen, more people fall in love with/develop a crush/fantasize/voraciously become loyal to. It's simply television theory.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

WPack911 said:


> Pfft whatever, maybe if watched some of those matches you would see that even 4 years ago AJ was better then most of the current Diva roster.



When you have Aksana, Rosa Mendes and Kelly Kelly on the roster, that's not much of an accomplishment to be honest.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

gl83 said:


> When you have Aksana, Rosa Mendes and Kelly Kelly on the roster, that's not much of an accomplishment to be honest.


Yeah, but it is still sad considering that AJ had only been wrestling for 1-2 years at the that point. Kelly Kelly has been around for 6 years and Aksana and Rosa Both came through FCW which has a great women's division and still can't wrestle. AJ came through FCW and got way better while she was there.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Another "love of this business, dream since X age" spiel? You're getting close to HHH/Booker T levels of Dis Business.
> You know there are plenty of people who don't have to use that as a reason to get over with the easily fooled fans. I'd say her 30-35 independant matches hardly is the reason why they signed her, if you watch early Tough Enough, you'll see their justification on hiring women is on looks. I.E Describing Nidia as exotic-looking for the "sex sells" reason. She's not getting this massive push because of her talent level or wrestling, it's because they think she's the next sex symbol for the young generation. Put her more on screen, more people fall in love with/develop a crush/fantasize/voraciously become loyal to. It's simply television theory.


Being good looking (which she is) does not help you cut a promo, act, or wrestle. All reasons why she has knocked this angle out of the park so well that they have given her a bigger and bigger role as it has gone along because she is becoming more and more over by virtue of her talent and has shown she can handle a bigger role.

You think if they gave this to Rosa Mendez, or even Layla, that they would of become Raw GM 3 months after the angle started? Hell no, AJ took the crack in the door they gave her, put her foot in it, and then broke it open and made them recognize her.

If you think that the plan was for her to become this big all along you are sorely mistaken. Sex sells, but AJ is not some Kelly Kelly that is all style and no substance, AJ is pure substance that just happens to be sexy to boot.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

This AJ/Bryan storyline is going to go on forever, with one chasing the other or trying to make each other jealous or miserable.

It's called love.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

So no one feels Like Punk and AJ may now form a power heel couple, since punk may have turned heel now?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

If they form a power couple, it's only going to be a placeholder for when Bryan gets her back. It's inevitable.

And I don't think AJ will be a heel at first, I think she'll be a face, so if Punk is heel she won't help him. It's not like they left on good terms, he completely ignored her after he won his match with Bryan.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> If they form a power couple, it's only going to be a placeholder for when Bryan gets her back. It's inevitable.
> 
> And I don't think AJ will be a heel at first, I think she'll be a face, so if Punk is heel she won't help him. It's not like they left on good terms, he completely ignored her after he won his match with Bryan.


Yeah that's what I was thinking, if they formed a power couple (Punk, AJ) they dominate for a while, then eventually maybe Punk drops her, and AJ tries to get him back with the help of Bryan. But like you said AJ seems face, but then again she could be manipulated by Punk. 

All we can do is really wait and see.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> So no one feels Like Punk and AJ may now form a power heel couple, since punk may have turned heel now?


It could happen, but I still see her having Kane as her monster she controls with her love that she uses to attack her enemies as being more likely.

However she surely will have to interact with Punk moving forward as GM, so it will be interesting to see if they treat each other as friends or enemies or what. Of course her Bryan interaction should also be interesting.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WPack911 said:


> Being good looking (which she is) does not help you cut a promo, act, or wrestle. All reasons why she has knocked this angle out of the park so well that they have given her a bigger and bigger role as it has gone along because she is becoming more and more over by virtue of her talent and has shown she can handle a bigger role.
> 
> You think if they gave this to Rosa Mendez, or even Layla, that they would of become Raw GM 3 months after the angle started? Hell no, AJ took the crack in the door they gave her, put her foot in it, and then broke it open and made them recognize her.
> 
> If you think that the plan was for her to become this big all along you are sorely mistaken. Sex sells, but AJ is not some Kelly Kelly that is all style and no substance, AJ is pure substance that just happens to be sexy to boot.



Clearly you are too far down the rabbit hole to see the light, your eccentric gushing would flood the city of New York.

But I'll play the game anyways and open that can of worms. Got to have some sanity and reality in this.

You do know the concept of "attainability" correct? It's called having a woman who is attractive but not drop dead gorgeous that the viewer becomes distanced from them. It's the same thing with Daffney and Mickie James, both women who would have these unbelievable vicious fans who would throw themselves in the line of any criticism that they would throw their buzzwords of "this business", "passion", "hard work" until the cows came home. That's all fine and dandy, but it's comical to isolate those attributes as being unique and special, because they aren't. Those are just signs of mad fanboyism. The young males would undoubtedly be sexually attracted to AJ, that's what she's marketed towards. Key marketing words like "the girl you'd hang out with", really is just code for "I really want to fuck her because I think I got a shot, and here is my weak excuse to justify within my own mind why it's nothing sexual". Hey, you can let WWE and it's workers work you when she contorts her body to angle her ass for the camera, or you can look at it from a critical eye and see that it is strategic. Nothing wrong with that, but you don't have to delude yourself of what it really is. I'm sure it's perfectly natural to have a direct camera shot of her going for a table under the ring and not bending her knees at all, but instead allowing the money shot to happen of her standing bending over to accentuate her ass while she grabs the table. It's all part of the work. After all, you can just look at the Women's forum to see how the dogs drool over her more than any other woman even before she was pushed. Let's keep this honest here. Throwing yourself out there on twitter and defending every action a character does on television with the appropriate background picture and avatar and the constant linking to said character in every tweet is hardly healthy behavior.

Now, this other worked idea that you put forth of the typical "indy darling being held back, but busted through the oppression to stick it to the machine" is quite another brilliant maneuver that the WWE has worked you. I've already commented on her "indy cred", which really is minimal. She's far more of an FCW product than anything else, so it's fascinating how the fanboys constantly use "dem indys" as a credence. You do know that the No Way Out commercial and poster were done around Wrestlemania time, correct? They take months to produce, polish, and finalize their promotional arts before releasing it through their mediums. They've been planning a big push for a while now, but you can let the con-men swerve you to thinking otherwise. I'd also like to say they had already targeted AJ as a potential golden girl before she was even on NXT. She was supposed to debut and take Mickie James' spot as the "attainable" sex object on Smackdown, including vignettes to promote her as such, but ADR was debuting around that time and it was a conflict of interests to have 2 characters with vignettes debuting at the same time. So they stick her on NXT to be second star behind their giantess that they fired shortly after. Then she was supposed to be the top star because they immediately tried to feud her with Vickie Guerrero on her very first appearance and had the commentators putting her over constantly, but that fell flat as more people had sympathy for Kaitlyn than AJ. Nevertheless, she received the most protective booking of any of the girls in winning practically all her matches. There's nothing wrong with being a chosen child by the company, but let's get rid of this myth that she was "held down by the man", when really they've always wanted to push her. 

So, I guess I should get more "oh she worked so hard, everyone should love her like I do, and there just haterz hatin'" rhetoric now.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Clearly you are too far down the rabbit hole to see the light, your eccentric gushing would flood the city of New York.
> 
> But I'll play the game anyways and open that can of worms. Got to have some sanity and reality in this.
> 
> ...


WWE saw talent in her sure (which any company worth anything should of) she was one of their top stars in FCW, and so they put her on NXT and she was one of the top stars on there, so yeah she had shown them some talent when she came into WWE and after having 6-8 months of nothing much to start they paired her with Bryan and saw more of her talent out of the ring. So after Mania they most likely planned the Crazy Chick angle, but I think she took that angle and did way more then they had thought she would, impressing them to the point we are at now and so they gave her a huge role as RAW GM. They were not "keeping her down", but she still kept impressing them more and more in every role they gave her and that is still working your way up.

I am not even go into your whole sex sells and she is attainable crap, of course WWE as a company wants someone fans can connect to, but what did they train AJ her whole life to be a good looking nerd who is down to earth and has passion for wrestling? No, that is just who AJ is. If WWE was smart enough to see that type of girl is more relatable and likeable then some stuck-up bimbo with half a brain in their head that is just doing WWE so she can do dancing with stars one day or something then good for them, there is nothing wrong with that and the WWE and us fans both win, they get ratings and we get entertainment.

Oh and you don't have to love her, I don't ask anybody to love any wrestler just cause I do and never have, but you could at least show a little respect.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> It could happen, but I still see her having Kane as her monster she controls with her love that she uses to attack her enemies as being more likely.
> 
> However she surely will have to interact with Punk moving forward as GM, so it will be interesting to see if they treat each other as friends or enemies or what. Of course her Bryan interaction should also be interesting.


I agree about AJ and Kane picking up where they left off (it was always inevitable, JMO).

And from what I've seen, Punk is out of AJ's storyline and now so is Bryan (which I figured would happen) since the feud with them only served as plot points. But I also don't doubt she could interact with either one again because of her new position of power. She'll probably be interacting with some other superstars that she normally doesn't.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

DCY said:


> I agree about AJ and Kane picking up where they left off (it was always inevitable, JMO).
> 
> And from what I've seen, Punk is out of AJ's storyline and now so is Bryan (which I figured would happen) since the feud with them only served as plot points. But I also don't doubt she could interact with either one again because of her new position of power. She'll probably be interacting with some other superstars that she normally doesn't.


Punk being the WWE champion and her being Raw GM I don't see how they would not have some regular interaction and Bryan still seems like he wants revenge and is also a top star so they surely will have run ins.

The Kane thing makes the most sense to me cause he has nothing storyline wise right now and they did a little set-up on the last SD before Raw 1000. Oh and like you said she will surely have MANY more interactions with people she has not done any or very many segments with in the past.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

Kane-AJ thing would work, because they are both *ugly*


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

And I don't appreciate you calling me a hypocrite fifty posts ago, WPack911. I appreciate you trying to defend AJ, being so high on her and all. But you need to face facts, that is, listen to everything that vanboxmeer has to say. I'm not telling you to accept the truth, because clearly, we don't know if vanboxmeer is telling the truth, but you need to digest the stuff he says and the possibility that it might be true before you respond. All of the stuff you have posted against vanboxmeer is clearly blinded by your fanboyism-fangirlism for AJ, and not all of your points are as valid as they seem. So stop and think about what it is that you are saying before you say it.

And while you're at it, why don't you start learning what the difference is between kayfabe and reality?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

This thread is a never-ending source of amusement. Who knew a diva other than the great Kelly Kelly could get this much attention.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

minhtam1638 said:


> And I don't appreciate you calling me a hypocrite fifty posts ago, WPack911. I appreciate you trying to defend AJ, being so high on her and all. But you need to face facts, that is, listen to everything that vanboxmeer has to say. I'm not telling you to accept the truth, because clearly, we don't know if vanboxmeer is telling the truth, but you need to digest the stuff he says and the possibility that it might be true before you respond. All of the stuff you have posted against vanboxmeer is clearly blinded by your fanboyism-fangirlism for AJ, and not all of your points are as valid as they seem. So stop and think about what it is that you are saying before you say it.
> 
> And while you're at it, why don't you start learning what the difference is between kayfabe and reality?


Ok, I am gonna make it real simple for you all, I am an AJ fan. I happen to like her as a person out of the ring, from what I have seen of her I think she is a cool person, and I also like her character in ring. I read every word vanboxmeer said and I don't agree with him, I see the points he is trying to make, but that does not make his points truth. I don't have to agree with him, you, or anybody else, I like AJ, she entertains me, I think she has talent and she is the type person I like to root for. 

As for your kayfabe/reality argument I don't know what you are even talking about. You don't know me, but if you did you would know I analyst wrestling from an outside perspective. I don't root for heels or faces, I root for wrestlers with what I perceive to be talent, maybe some people will disagree with whom I think has talent, I don't care I will root for them anyway cause I trust myself more then anybody. 

I don't have to agree with anybody and they don't have to agree with me, but this is a forum and if you say something I disagree with, I might just let you know about it and if you don't like that then you can leave or deal with it whatever suits you.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Ok, I am gonna make it real simple for you all, I am an AJ fan. I happen to like her as a person out of the ring, from what I have seen of her I think she is a cool person, and I also like her character in ring. I read every word vanboxmeer said and I don't agree with him, I see the points he is trying to make, but that does not make his points truth. I don't have to agree with him, you, or anybody else, I like AJ, she entertains me, I think she has talent and she is the type person I like to root for.
> 
> As for your kayfabe/reality argument I don't know what you are even talking about. You don't know me, but if you did you would know I analyst wrestling from an outside perspective. I don't root for heels or faces, I root for wrestlers with what I perceive to be talent, maybe some people will disagree with whom I think has talent, I don't care I will root for them anyway cause I trust myself more then anybody.
> 
> I don't have to agree with anybody and they don't have to agree with me, but this is a forum and if you say something I disagree with, I might just let you know about it and if you don't like that then you can leave or deal with it whatever suits you.


One, that does not give you a right to accuse someone you do not disagree with for being a hypocrite. You say that I don't know you. That is a fact, and I will therefore concede thar point. However, the converse is also true. You don't know me either, therefore, you have no right to claim that I wasn't the AJ mark that I said I was. 

You say you like her because of who she is outside the ring. So do I. Does that mean that all AJ marks have to believe in their heart of hearts that AJ is definitely going to be the next great diva on Trish and Lita levels? Absolutely not. I know AJ is going to give it her all with whatever role she is assigned, and I hope that she becomes this, generation's star diva, but unlike you, I also pay close attention to the possible intangibles that are out there that can prevent her from becoming that and even, God forbid, convince her to give it all up. You claim that this is AJ's dream. No arguing with you there. However, say this GM thing flops and she get's thrown back into obscurity along with... I don't know... the entire divas locker? And say that from then on, people treat her like shit. And when she asks to be used in one storyline, any one at all, the company treats her like shit. You think she's gonna want to stay? I hope not. 

When she gets to her thirties, she is going to have to make a decision like every other woman that ever stepped foot in that ring: stay or go? Best case scenario, she makes a name for herself at Wrestlemania, against Daniel Bryan of all people, then proceeds to revive the Diva's division and, heck, maybe bring back the Women's champonship, of course she's staying. Fade into obscurity where she's never gonna make a television appearance again? I doubt she would want to stay on that condition.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Both sides of this debate make good points. Branding and marketing a performer's look/appearance (particularly a diva's) is the upmost important aspect to the company's decision making. As *vanboxmeer* pointed out, we're right to assume she would've be featured more frequently if the company believed her 'attainable' tomboyish appearance and attitude achieved liftoff with a large portion of the male demographic. 

It's not as one-track as all that, however. The company obviously has got enough faith in AJ's abilities to magnify the attention around her pretty intensely. I don't think the GM role will be as utilised as much as it was with Laurinaitis and his feud with the top faces, but she will likely be a main feature of the show during her tenure, particularly in the coming weeks. As *WPack911* pointed out, it's hard to see the company push a diva like Kelly Kelly into such a role as she lacks in a lot of the areas needed to sustain longterm follow ship (which I theorise management also acknowledges). The WWE higher ups have their favourites, sure, but they also realise that performers have areas weaker and stronger than others which they attempt to either divert or bring attention to when they're out there. They don't always do this well, however, as exemplified through one of the worst promos cut in recent memory by Brock Lesnar's contractual arrangements segment. 



> And your point about AJ "never leaving WWE as the altar" is bogus. Yes, AJ has always wanted to be a WWE wrestler, and she is living her dream, but the reality is that once you are no longer over with the crowd and several divas other than you do start to get over, you won't get used often, so much that you don't even do dark matches at live events, and that can start to take a toll on you, so much that you would actually want to leave WWE to do something else. That's definitely going to happen if this GM thing turns out to be a major flop. Give or take the length of the contract and if things don't go well, AJ, like anybody unsatisfied about their work situation, will consider leaving the company.


Talk about looking at the glass half-empty. What an out-there rhetoric. 

As for the whole "passionate" thing it obviously isn't a staple or obligation' for us fans, although it is an admirable quality in a performer and may help their overall appeal. It's proven to be a very important thing for the company though. How many times have we heard someone like JR implore talent to step up and pick their spots? What better example of someone who made the most of that than The Miz, who rocketed through the midcard in mid 2010 all the way through to the _Main Event of Wrestlemania_ and getting a win over _John Cena_? Passion is something that's undoubtedly sought after backstage which would be a key reason for AJ's sudden surge in the ranks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

All I got to say is that this broad will be on TV the most now that she is GM.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^I wouldn't say the most. She'll likely be featured heavily, particularly early on. Her role as GM will probably consist of her walking on stage to announce matches or be involved in backstage confrontations and segments.

That is, unless they attach a big program to her position or have her continue on with the D-Bry saga (which isn't really presented as a huge angle).


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^I wouldn't say the most. She'll likely be featured heavily, particularly early on. Her role as GM will probably consist of her walking on stage to announce matches or be involved in backstage confrontations and segments.
> 
> That is, unless they attach a big program to her position or have her continue on with the D-Bry saga (which isn't really presented as a huge angle).


Daniel Bryan will probably try to get oh her good side, but nah if she remains face then she will probably be making his life miserable for some time on RAW. I would mark out if Bryan and AJ planned this in order to make Daniel Bryan the WWE Champion and AJ the Divas Champion, but nah since this is WWE after-all and plus the WWE title scene will consist of CM Punk, John Cena and Big Show for the months to come. But yeah she will be featured pretty heavy to announce matches and possibly have the most backstage segments.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

One thing that I've come to notice is this fear or dislike of AJ being "overexposed". Don't get too carried away with that notion. I know a lot of fans and detractors alike will hate having AJ featuring more than their liking, but the company is at that point where they're looking for key players to attract attention (male or female). Business' are not too concerned with tip-toeing around matters such as these when there's a buck to be made and the stars seem to be aligning, although it also becomes a matter of debate as to how tasteful they are in handling it (in the WWE's case, not very subtle at all). 

She'll only be considered as such by the company if she comes out to thunderous boos (insinuating that the crowd has fully turned on her) or is met with apathy numbers-wise.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Funny how a month ago, people were on here drooling over AJ and now they can't stand her. I swear the some of ya'll are like a woman on her period sometimes.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

But the IWC is not one person. Like anyone, AJ has her fans and her detractors. Comes with the territory.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

deadman18 said:


> Funny how a month ago, people were on here drooling over AJ and now they can't stand her. I swear the IWC is like a woman on her period sometimes.


But I still didn't like her a month ago. What about those people?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

People that aren't jealous women.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Say what now? So the only people who dislike AJ are jealous women? Yes that makes a shit ton of sense. Got it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> People that aren't jealous women.


I'm a big AJ fan but I can see how some people don't like her. Some people don't like her "cutesy" presentation and thinks she's been overexposed. 

I'm personally fine with her exposure. I happen to like a chick that has the entire collection of Foxhound action figures. Any positive exposure for us nerds is fine by me.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> But the IWC is not one person. Like anyone, AJ has her fans and her detractors. Comes with the territory.


This. 

and whether positive or negative, at least she has people talking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> That's what I was thinking when it first happened. I thought there was even a chance she could have added him to the main event against Cena and Punk, but it didn't happen.
> 
> *I hope there's some type of end game here, and not just random things happening every week until they forget they were even together.*


So true, WWE is guilty of this by a long shot on most occasions. Summer of Punk is a perfect example. And "rise above hate" is another.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

minhtam1638 said:


> One, that does not give you a right to accuse someone you do not disagree with for being a hypocrite. You say that I don't know you. That is a fact, and I will therefore concede thar point. However, the converse is also true. You don't know me either, therefore, you have no right to claim that I wasn't the AJ mark that I said I was.
> 
> You say you like her because of who she is outside the ring. So do I. Does that mean that all AJ marks have to believe in their heart of hearts that AJ is definitely going to be the next great diva on Trish and Lita levels? Absolutely not. I know AJ is going to give it her all with whatever role she is assigned, and I hope that she becomes this, generation's star diva, but unlike you, I also pay close attention to the possible intangibles that are out there that can prevent her from becoming that and even, God forbid, convince her to give it all up. You claim that this is AJ's dream. No arguing with you there. However, say this GM thing flops and she get's thrown back into obscurity along with... I don't know... the entire divas locker? And say that from then on, people treat her like shit. And when she asks to be used in one storyline, any one at all, the company treats her like shit. You think she's gonna want to stay? I hope not.
> 
> When she gets to her thirties, she is going to have to make a decision like every other woman that ever stepped foot in that ring: stay or go? Best case scenario, she makes a name for herself at Wrestlemania, against Daniel Bryan of all people, then proceeds to revive the Diva's division and, heck, maybe bring back the Women's champonship, of course she's staying. Fade into obscurity where she's never gonna make a television appearance again? I doubt she would want to stay on that condition.


If you are her fan great, you seem to be extremely pessimistic about everything about her going forward though and being that I am a optimist that does not jive with me. Plus your best case scenario is not only unlikely IMO, but far from what I would consider best case scenario. Who is to say in that by mania the divas division is not is better shape? Who is to say that in 5 years the Divas division is not as strong as ever in part because of AJ and who is to say she is not one of it's biggest stars?

You seem like you think you know every move WWE will make moving forward and they are all bad, and I can see why cause the WWE has made bad moves in the past, but they have made a lot of good moves too and I am not gonna say that this is gonna all turn out bad for AJ when really nobody has no idea. I would rather be optimistic about things then say that I know in 5 years that AJ is gonna be an obscure lowcarder who is burnt out on the business.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

deadman18 said:


> Funny how a month ago, people were on here drooling over AJ and now they can't stand her. I swear the some of ya'll are like a woman on her period sometimes.


A sizable portion of the IWC seems to only allow themselves to root for the underdogs, thus once a wrestler or diva (I hate the term diva..) get exposure and reach new levels they can no longer give their support. I think it has a lot to do with an attempt to feel superior than the casual crowd by not rooting for the same people they are, as obviously only they can understand "true talent".


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

I've never been a fan of AJ. The whole "cute little girl" thing just doesn't work out for her, the reason being is because she just ain't cute at all LOL she's the exact opposite of cute. Her face is repulsive, ugly you name it. Hell, even Beth Phoenix looks hotter than AJ by a landslide IMO .

I mean yeah,she might be a good person in real life but she doesn't deserve the push she's getting.

Yeah, Kane's doll would work out better for her.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> A sizable portion of the IWC seems to only allow themselves to root for the underdogs, thus once a wrestler or diva (I hate the term diva..) get exposure and reach new levels they can no longer give their support. I think it has a lot to do with an attempt to feel superior than the casual crowd by not rooting for the same people they are, as obviously only they can understand "true talent".


This couldn't be more true. If you're a fan of AJ, there's nothing to worry about, we will see her on our screens, she's not going 
Anywhere.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> A sizable portion of the IWC seems to only allow themselves to root for the underdogs, thus once a wrestler or diva (I hate the term diva..) get exposure and reach new levels they can no longer give their support. I think it has a lot to do with an attempt to feel superior than the casual crowd by not rooting for the same people they are, as obviously only they can understand "true talent".


Think I see what you're saying. But peeps have clearly stated that they don't mind AJ, just can't get behind her being a focus greater than some of the male division to put it simple, TOO MUCH focus. Hey, fair enough. Me personally, I couldn't be more happier for AJ, and that relates to @Best-In-The-World's point.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

My take on it is that they will use her screwing over Bryan as GM to get her over more, without Bryan i worry if she's as over as a lot of her die hard fans think she is.I won't like the fact they are using the best in ring wrestler in WWE and making him look a joke just to get over a diva who (my own personal opinion)will become fodder in the next few months once vince has a hard on for another Kelly Kelly like diva.I was never a fan of the whole AJ/Bryan thing after he dumped her the first time really.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like AJ as GM as she will add unpredictability to RAW and could perhaps allow for some crazy matches to happen. Same reason I wanted Kane to win the battle royal a few weeks back on live Smackdown.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Think I see what you're saying. But peeps have clearly stated that they don't mind AJ, just can't get behind her being a focus greater than some of the male division to put it simple, TOO MUCH focus. Hey, fair enough. Me personally, I couldn't be more happier for AJ, and that relates to @Best-In-The-World's point.


Yeah I understand and respect people who have different opinions on AJ that I have, and back it up, with too much focus and unlikeable gimmick. Obviously for me, I don't mind the focus being on her a lot, because I'm a mark for her. Now I just can't stand the blind hate, like "She is ugly and stupid" or "she's really untalened" or this one which I hate "who is she blowing backstage"?? Yeah I get it divas don't usually get pushed like this, maybe WWE sees a talent and draw in her?


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Yeah I understand and respect people who have different opinions on AJ that I have, and back it up, with too much focus and unlikeable gimmick. Obviously for me, I don't mind the focus being on her a lot, because I'm a mark for her. Now I just can't stand the blind hate, like "She is ugly and stupid" or "she's really untalened" or this one which I hate "who is she blowing backstage"?? Yeah I get it divas don't usually get pushed like this, maybe WWE sees a talent and draw in her?


You forgot "She's a terrible actor." That one makes me laugh.

I think the "who's she blowing" thing was mainly KellyKellyfan, trying to clean up Kelly Kelly's backstage reputation by sullying AJs. You know, that thing they used to do in Victorian England.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No the ''who's she blowing'' thing has always been around. The majority of the IWC don't care about the divas at all and most think they're talent-less so they make the joke that they're blowing someone backstage to keep their job. In Kelly Kelly's case it might be accurate because she has no talent at all and has a slutty repuation, but AJ no chance. I don't like AJ at all (most know how much I dislike her) but she does have some talent and she isn't ugly at all.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

To *Kid Kablam* Yeah that one too. Even if someone doesn't like her acting, there Is no close on the diva roster that can pull of what she has. I happen to think she's one of the best actress/actor in the entire WWE. And I wouldn't be surprised if KK fan was those posters you speak of, gotta do what you gotta do o protect the glorious KK, lol.

And to *Nostalgia* You're opinion is a prime example of what I respect. You realize that the whole "she's blowing" thing is petty much ignorance, and blind hate. And you respect the fact she has some talent. I don't bash on people who dislike AJ, because not every Wrestler or diva can be loved or liked, but the people who just blindly hate on her, and have no reasoning behind it.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I like AJ as GM as she will add unpredictability to RAW and could perhaps allow for some crazy matches to happen. Same reason I wanted Kane to win the battle royal a few weeks back on live Smackdown.


I definitely agree.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> No the ''who's she blowing'' thing has always been around. The majority of the IWC don't care about the divas at all and most think they're talent-less so they make the joke that they're blowing someone backstage to keep their job. In Kelly Kelly's case it might be accurate because she has no talent at all and has a slutty repuation, but AJ no chance. I don't like AJ at all (most know how much I dislike her) but she does have some talent and she isn't ugly at all.


Oh no doubt. The "who's she blowing" thing has been around in any industry where women have any success. Couple that with Vince McMahon's reputation for banging anything that moves, and it's very easy to start rumors.

It wasn't just KellyKellyFan, but I did notice that he/she tried to take swipes at other Divas to reduce Kelly Kelly's unsavory reputation by comparison. As if to say "see, Kelly Kelly isn't so bad." Honestly, I may be attributing other people's derogatory posts to Kellykellyfan simply because it's fun/easy to make fun of him/her.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Crazy idea, but could it be that when they gave AJ a few minutes on TV she took it well, and the WWE were impressed so they gave her more and more TV time?

Or you know, she's totes blowing Vince.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

just so everyone knows, the marriage and her reasoning for saying "no" to Bryan literally did not make an iota of sense. not that anyone here cares.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

No one really cares about her marriage with Daniel Bryan or her being Raw GM.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> just so everyone knows, the marriage and her reasoning for saying "no" to Bryan literally did not make an iota of sense. not that anyone here cares.


I think it always made sense. I knew AJ wouldn't actually go through with marrying Daniel Bryan and that it was just her way of getting revenge (especially after all he's done to her and put her through, she's hated him ever since and that never really changed at all which has always been clear, JMO), I just expected Kane to interrupt but they threw us off with the turn out of her being the new RAW GM.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

DCY said:


> I think it always made sense. I knew AJ wouldn't actually go through with marrying Daniel Bryan and that it was just about getting revenge, (especially after all he's done to her and put her through, she's hated him ever since and that never really changed at all) I just expected Kane to interrupt but they threw us off with the turn out of her being the new RAW GM.


no, no, you don't understand.

Slick: do you AJ, take Daniel Bryan to be your lawful wedded husband (or whatever the fuck Slick said)

AJ: Yes x3

AJ: HOLD ON I WASN'T SAYING YES TO BRYAN.

:lol

not that it matters, i just continue to laugh at the horribly mind-numbing ways they try to advance AJ's character in storylines. the poll for her to be a special guest referee came out of nowhere and nobody expected it, and the way she said no to Bryan was equally retarded. but yeah... AJ is really replaceable. i know that's probably horrifying for some people here to hear. :lmao


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> Funny how a month ago, people were on here drooling over AJ and now they can't stand her. I swear the some of ya'll are like a woman on her period sometimes.


wait, let me try. maybe... just, maybe... _THEY WEREN'T THE SAME PEOPLE?!_


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's been said that AJ has plans to kick it into high gear for RAW in the early going. But my newz site is saying WWE has an article about who DB should be worried more about, AJ or Sheen. Like Redeemer said, I hope WWE isn't just slapping together as they go along. If worse comes to worst, AJ will make the match between Sheen and DB, and it's obvious who's gonna go over.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

AJ's going to show up on July 30, just to let you all know what we've been doing this whole time...


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> No one really cares about her marriage with Daniel Bryan or her being Raw GM.


Plenty of people care, look at the ratings bump's both her backstage segment with Layla and the wedding got on Monday. AJ is gonna make a great Raw GM, she will be entirely unpredictable and anybody that pisses her off will feel her crazy wrath. I know even if she does a good job the haters won't give her credit because all they want to do is hate on her, the WWE or both all the time regardless, but that does not mater as long as she keeps getting ratings and doing a good job.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> just so everyone knows, the marriage and her reasoning for saying "no" to Bryan literally did not make an iota of sense. not that anyone here cares.


opinion does not equal fact.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

TexasRangerCarl said:


> I've never been a fan of AJ. The whole "cute little girl" thing just doesn't work out for her, the reason being is because she just ain't cute at all LOL she's the exact opposite of cute. Her face is repulsive, ugly you name it. Hell, even Beth Phoenix looks hotter than AJ by a landslide IMO .


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

WPack911 said:


> Plenty of people care, look at the ratings bump's both her backstage segment with Layla and the wedding got on Monday.


using something like Raw 1000 which had a fuckload of returns as a way to show people care about AJ... wow. now i've seen it all from Bryan fans. you are aware that weddings usually get ratings, right? like... no matter who is in it. what spiked the viewers during her proposal was the actual proposal, not a single thing AJ/Punk/Bryan did or said, or even when they came out in the first place. 

you should try listening to her entrance sometimes because almost every single time she's come out, she gets zero reaction from anyone. nobody outside of teenage boys give a shit about AJ. this was statistically proven when she proposed to CM Punk in that segment which was legitimately worst-of-all-time material. nobody cared outside of teenage boys. nobody. nobody cares when her entrance music hits, nobody cares unless she kisses someone, nobody cares unless she blatantly steals Bryans catchphrase. she's been shown on TV incessantly despite being incredibly replaceable, and still, nobody fucking cares.




The99Crusher said:


> opinion does not equal fact.


what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> using something like Raw 1000 which had a fuckload of returns as a way to show people care about AJ... wow. now i've seen it all from Bryan fans. you are aware that weddings usually get ratings, right? like... no matter who is in it. what spiked the viewers during her proposal was the actual proposal, not a single thing AJ/Punk/Bryan did or said, or even when they came out in the first place.
> 
> you should try listening to her entrance sometimes because almost every single time she's come out, she gets zero reaction from anyone. nobody outside of teenage boys give a shit about AJ. this was statistically proven when she proposed to CM Punk in that segment which was legitimately worst-of-all-time material. nobody cared outside of teenage boys. nobody. nobody cares when her entrance music hits, nobody cares unless she kisses someone, nobody cares unless she blatantly steals Bryans catchphrase. she's been shown on TV incessantly despite being incredibly replaceable, and still, nobody fucking cares.



Like I care at all about anything you say, you are the biggest hater there is. There were big drops in the ratings on Raw 1000 on shit segments just like always and the segment with AJ/Layla in the back did not even have Bryan in it and it had a very good gain. She has got a good gain in ratings every time she has been on TV. 

The crowd reaction means nothing, casuals don't know whether to cheer or boo AJ because they never know who she is gonna side with or what she is gonna do because she played her role completely tweener and they are face cheering sheep, kids don't react cause they don't understand her whole crazy chick gimmick and probably think she has cooties cause she is a girl or some shit. Crowd reaction is highly overrated and entirely unscientific, ratings are a much better barometer of how over someone is.


----------



## xxSecondCitySavior (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually like the idea of having AJ as the RAW General Manager. It makes the role slightly more interesting, and her erratic behavior could produce some interesting segments/matches.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

WPack911 said:


> Like I care at all about anything you say, you are the biggest hater there is. There were big drops in the ratings on Raw 1000 on shit segments just like always and the segment with AJ/Layla in the back did not even have Bryan in it and it had a very good gain. She has got a good gain in ratings every time she has been on TV.
> 
> The crowd reaction means nothing, casuals don't know whether to cheer or boo AJ because they never know who she is gonna side with or what she is gonna do because she played her role completely tweener and they are face cheering sheep, kids don't react cause they don't understand her whole crazy chick gimmick and probably think she has cooties cause she is a girl or some shit. Crowd reaction is highly overrated and entirely unscientific, *ratings are a much better barometer of how over someone is.*


 :kobe No it isn't. You telling me that CM Punk isn't over because he loses tons of viewers in his segments? Ratings are a flawed system, and crowd reaction is the most important part of being a professional wrestler. If a performer can't get a reaction, then that performer is useless. Crowd reaction is the best way to judge if someone is over not. There's plenty of reasons why certain segments gain or lose viewers, but crowd reaction is a pretty simple indicator as to whether someone is over or not. You either get a reaction, or you don't. A segment gaining or losing can mostly be attributed to what placement it has on the card.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't worry, WPack is one of those marks who extrapolates any positive point and ignores specfics. If he can only pick out a 2 minute backstage segment of a 15 minute quarter and pretend that it's all due to AJ, let him, he's so head over heels under the AJ trance that he furiously finds any positive towards her and extravagantly defends her to the death. If the ratings collapsed, he'd be the first guy to say ratings don't matter. For example, the fact that the 9:15 segment destroyed the 9:00 segment, when that never ever happens, was never mentioned by him. Or the fact the 9:00 would naturally have a gain because a very large percentage of fans start to tune in at the time anyways.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

ecabney said:


> :kobe No it isn't. You telling me that CM Punk isn't over because he loses tons of viewers in his segments? Ratings are a flawed system, and crowd reaction is the most important part of being a professional wrestler. If a performer can't get a reaction, then that performer is useless. Crowd reaction is the best way to judge if someone is over not. There's plenty of reasons why certain segments gain or lose viewers, but crowd reaction is a pretty simple indicator as to whether someone is over or not. You either get a reaction, or you don't. A segment gaining or losing can mostly be attributed to what placement it has on the card.


I did not say it was perfect, but I think segment to segment ratings hold some water. Also, like I said you still can't expect a tweener like AJ to get John Cena/CM Punk POP's. Like I said she is playing it full on tweener, so the crowd is confused by her more then anything, you are not getting a big POP by a confused crowd. 

However being confusing is not a bad thing cause it is human nature to try and figure something confusing out, that makes AJ's character interesting and makes many people want to watch her to see what she does next.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Don't worry, WPack is one of those marks who extrapolates any positive point and ignores specfics. If he can only pick out a 2 minute backstage segment of a 15 minute quarter and pretend that it's all due to AJ, let him, he's so head over heels under the AJ trance that he furiously finds any positive towards her and extravagantly defends her to the death. If the ratings collapsed, he'd be the first guy to say ratings don't matter. For example, the fact that the 9:15 segment destroyed the 9:00 segment, when that never ever happens, was never mentioned by him. Or the fact the 9:00 would naturally have a gain because a very large percentage of fans start to tune in at the time anyways.


Oh as opposed to your glass half empty view on everything? I would rather be optimistic in life sorry. AJ is entertaining to me and I am a fan I am not gonna apologize for actually having fandom for someone that I like to be entertained by. My points are valid, the 9:15 segment was the fucking Rock, if you are gonna say AJ is not a draw because she does not draw like the Rock then you really are a fool.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

ecabney said:


> :kobe No it isn't. You telling me that CM Punk isn't over because he loses tons of viewers in his segments? Ratings are a flawed system, and crowd reaction is the most important part of being a professional wrestler. If a performer can't get a reaction, then that performer is useless. Crowd reaction is the best way to judge if someone is over not. There's plenty of reasons why certain segments gain or lose viewers, but crowd reaction is a pretty simple indicator as to whether someone is over or not. You either get a reaction, or you don't. A segment gaining or losing can mostly be attributed to what placement it has on the card.



That being said, I wouldn't put all my stock into crowd reaction either. Because if that was the case then Santino and Alex Riley would be more valuable than Sheamus, and Vickie Guerrero and Michael Cole would be more valuable than any of the Heels on the roster.

Besides, Zack Ryder was also once very popular and over, drawing main event-caliber reactions. Yet, a few mediocre ratings segments with him in it and he quickly became nothing more than a crash test dummy.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WPack911 said:


> Oh as opposed to your glass have empty view on everything? I would rather be optimistic in life sorry. AJ is entertaining to me and I am a fan I am not gonna apologize for actually having fandom for someone that I like to be entertained by. My points are valid, the 9:15 segment was the fucking Rock, if you are gonna say AJ is not a draw because she does not draw like the Rock then you really are a fucking idiot.



Awesome, phenomenal job digging yourself deeper into that hole. Playing a politician for the "AJ is this massive draw" is comical. Flat out lying and ignoring specifics simply set you up for the more critical thinkers to point out your massive argumentative flaws causes you to naturally lash out and show your true colors. (Y)


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Do people really find AJ entertaining? I'm just curious because I see nothing entertaining about her.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Awesome, phenomenal job digging yourself deeper into that hole. Playing a politician for the "AJ is this massive draw" is comical. Flat out lying and ignoring specifics simply set you up for the more critical thinkers to point out your massive argumentative flaws causes you to naturally lash out and show your true colors. (Y)


#1 I never said AJ was MASSIVE draw, but she draws good numbers (for a woman especially) and if you looked at them overtime you would see that.

#2 I love how you call me a "liar who ignores specifics", but make no mention about how you just tried to compare an AJ segment to a Rock segment trying to make some point about how the 9:15pm segment did better the the wedding, well duh, for one it just came off the twist ending of the wedding and then it had the ROCK, how is it not gonna do better numbers? Talk about ignoring specifics.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Allow me to skewer you once again, so I can get more praise from my peers.

You're telling me the fact that the heavily advertised AJ/Bryan wedding that took the 9:00pm quarter only drew the natural level of growth that a 3 hour RAW does every single time at 9:00pm is an indicator that AJ herself is a draw? And then The Rock came out in a completely unadvertised segment in a quarter where there is almost always a massive drop off in a surprise, where he wasn't even in the segment until 3 minutes into the quarter completely destroyed the opening segment. Unadvertised! And The Rock himself hasn't consistently drawn massive ratings for the company in recent appearances, did you forget all those Raws leading up to WM 28? It wasn't anything special ratings-wise. 

That's because ratings don't mean shit compared to house show attendance, PPV revenue, and merchandise sales. But since your only indicator for why "AJ draws big" is ratings (when if you actually line up every single segment she's in for the past few weeks, anyone who is non-biased will tell you the numbers are the same as the average for the quarters she was placed in: i.e she draws as much as the norm), is why your defending that aspect to the death and ignoring every other participant in the segments with her and always focusing on her being the primary draw. The fact that you pointed out a 2 minute backstage segment with AJ/Layla and proclaimed AJ a draw for that 15 minute quarter completely shows what a simpleton you are. Because that's what a true fanboy does.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Do people really find AJ entertaining? I'm just curious because I see nothing entertaining about her.


Sure do. We've yet to see how she can perform while really standing on her own, but she's been entertaining to this point. The Dbry/AJ interaction was the only real reason to watch Smackdown during his WHC run.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Allow me to skewer you once again, so I can get more praise from my peers.
> 
> You're telling me the fact that the heavily advertised AJ/Bryan wedding that took the 9:00pm quarter only drew the natural level of growth that a 3 hour RAW does every single time at 9:00pm is an indicator that AJ herself is a draw? And then The Rock came out in a completely unadvertised segment in a quarter where there is almost always a massive drop off in a surprise, where he wasn't even in the segment until 3 minutes into the quarter completely destroyed the opening segment. Unadvertised! And The Rock himself hasn't consistently drawn massive ratings for the company in recent appearances, did you forget all those Raws leading up to WM 28? It wasn't anything special ratings-wise.
> 
> That's because ratings don't mean shit compared to house show attendance, PPV revenue, and merchandise sales. But since your only indicator for why "AJ draws big" is ratings (when if you actually line up every single segment she's in for the past few weeks, anyone who is non-biased will tell you the numbers are the same as the average for the quarters she was placed in: i.e she draws as much as the norm), is why your defending that aspect to the death and ignoring every other participant in the segments with her and always focusing on her being the primary draw. The fact that you pointed out a 2 minute backstage segment with AJ/Layla and proclaimed AJ a draw for that 15 minute quarter completely shows what a simpleton you are. Because that's what a true fanboy does.


The Rock segment was not advertised, so what? Like I just said that segment came off the wedding twist, not to mention there was more then enough time for people to tune in once the Rock came out, you act like we don't live in the age of social media, as soon as his music hit he was trending and people tuned in.

BTW you come off like a real life Damien Sandow, and while that might be a great heel gimmick in WWE. When you start a post with " Allow me to skewer you once again, so I can get more praise from my peers." You just sound like a pompous, conceited, jackass, which is not something most people would find appealing, and if anybody does including yourself I feel sorry for them and you.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WPack911 said:


> *The Rock segment was not advertised*, so what? Like I just said that segment came off the wedding twist, not to mention there was more then enough time for people to tune in once the Rock came out, you act like we don't live in the age of social media, as soon as his music hit he was trending and people tuned in.
> 
> BTW you come off like a real life Damien Sandow, and while that might be a great heel gimmick in WWE. When you start a post with " Allow me to skewer you once again, so I can get more praise from my peers." You just sound like a pompous, conceited, jackass, which is not something most people would find appealing, and if anybody does including yourself I feel sorry for them and you.


:lmao That folks, is why you shouldn't pay attention to anything WPack911 says when it comes to television and specifically AJ. "Advertising doesn't matter". 

So now, your mind is trying to imply the 2nd quarter doing MUCH MUCH better than the first because of AJ's wedding and then you're resorting to calling me names the rest of the way. Thanks, I'll pat myself on the back.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

if you disagree with WPack911 and bring up facts as to why he's viciously incorrect on nearly every subject, you're just a *HATER.*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

So now were all debating about AJ Reaction from the crowd and her drawing ability? Lol.

She is the best drawing diva in the WWE ATM, no one compares, and no could play her role she has been given. Now that's not saying much because the diva division is awful. But she has drawn in good numbers, a lot from teens, but not only teens, let's be fair, but still whether it's teenagers, adults, or children she is drawing people to watch her. Now we do need to be fair though. She is usually with Punk or Bryan or someone else. All the credit can't go to AJ but neither can it go to Bryan or Punk. And using the 1000th RAW as an example, isn't
A great idea, the show was the most watched in years, everything pretty much drew that night. Comparing AJ to the Rock and what not is also ludicrous, completely ridiculous.

Also her fan reaction has not been unbelievable, except for when mocking Bryan, YES chants, kissing and what not. But it's hard because you don't know what he is going to do, or if she is a face, heel or tweener. Her crazy unpredictable gimmick is why the audience doesn't know whether to cheer or boo, because you can't trust her, and don't know of she is a face or heel. But she does get some big reactions at points. 

Bottom line I've said it before, I think she makes for a good GM. We will learn a lot about AJ these upcoming weeks as she begins her GM run.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Sure do. We've yet to see how she can perform while really standing on her own, but she's been entertaining to this point. The Dbry/AJ interaction was the only real reason to watch Smackdown during his WHC run.


Same here.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Sure do. We've yet to see how she can perform while really standing on her own, but she's been entertaining to this point. The Dbry/AJ interaction was the only real reason to watch Smackdown during his WHC run.


Same here.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> :lmao That folks, is why you shouldn't pay attention to anything WPack911 says when it comes to television and specifically AJ. "Advertising doesn't matter".
> 
> So now, your mind is trying to imply the 2nd quarter doing better than the first because of AJ's wedding and then you're resorting to calling me names the rest of the way. Thanks, I'll pat myself on the back.


Umm, when you are coming off a good segment a solid amount of those people are gonna stick around especially on a surprise promising show like Raw 1000, you have the Rock who has not been seen since the night after mania and when he was last seen said he was going after the WWE title come out with current WWE champion CM Punk in the ring and you don't see how like I explained (and you choose to ignore) the fact that we live in an era where word travels at the speed of light almost and in a 15 min segment there was WAY more then enough time for people to change a channel.

I still can't believe you are trying and rip an AJ/Bryan's wedding segment by comparing it to a returning Rock segment with Punk and Bryan. 

Oh and anything I called you, you deserved, cause it is the way you are coming off whether you like it or not.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Do people really find AJ entertaining? I'm just curious because I see nothing entertaining about her.


Agreed. AJ is boring as hell. I'm sick of it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WPack911 said:


> Umm, when you are coming off a good segment a solid amount of those people are gonna stick around especially on a surprise promising show like Raw 1000, you have the Rock who has not been seen since the night after mania and when he was last seen said he was going after the WWE title come out with current WWE champion CM Punk in the ring and you don't see how like I explained (and you choose to ignore) the fact that we live in an era where word travels at the speed of light almost and in a 15 min segment there was WAY more then enough time for people to change a channel.
> 
> I still can't believe you are trying and rip an AJ/Bryan's wedding segment by comparing it to a returning Rock segment with Punk and Bryan.
> 
> Oh and anything I called you, you deserved, cause it is the way you are coming off whether you like it or not.


Another amazing WPack911 theory proven wrong over and over again: "A good segment will lead to people sticking around for the next segment." Yup all those 9:15 quarter massive falls after opening quarter 500k+ gains from 9:00pm on 3 hour shows really shows you know your stuff. Please. It's proven time and time again that the top of the hour quarters historically draw the biggest because a lot of people naturally tune in during that time and then tune out right after. But you can keep struggling to come up with your theories such as "advertising doesn't matter", "social media draws big money" (hello there weekly TNA twitter worldwide trends). 

Here is the rating that The Rock got for when he made his first return after being away for years and years:


"The return of Rock to live WWE television after so many years should have done the biggest rating for the show in years if promoted correctly. Instead, not promoted at all, the show did a 3.14 rating and 4.76 million viewers, numbers below average for this time of year. In particular, viewership among women was the lowest in a long time, with a 70% male skew, the highest for the show in months, if not years. The lower than usual number showed the curiosity over the guest host was non-existent. Instead of a 4 plus rating one would have expected, they squandered what should have been the biggest ratings hotshot of the past few years. Even going 20 minutes, which is a huge advantage to overrun ratings because there is so much time for the rating to grow, the overrun pulled a 3.76 rating."

Again, "advertising doesn't matter".


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Another amazing WPack911 theory proven wrong over and over again: "A good segment will lead to people sticking around for the next segment." Yup all those 9:15 quarter massive falls after opening quarter 500k+ gains from 9:00pm on 3 hour shows really shows you know your stuff. Please. It's proven time and time again that the top of the hour quarters historically draw the biggest because a lot of people naturally tune in during that time and then tune out right after. But you can keep struggling to come up with your theories such as "advertising doesn't matter", "social media draws big money" (hello there weekly TNA twitter worldwide trends).
> 
> Here is the rating that The Rock got for when he made his first return after being away for years and years:
> 
> ...


You talk about how people tune in and then tune at after the top of the hour segment traditionally, that means nothing when a show like Raw 1000 is going and people put priority in it over other shows and stay tuned in.

As far as Rock's first comback a year and a half ago. That was on a night where no one expected surprises and at a time where social media while big was not pushed like it is now by WWE. Not to mention you say he was not advetised, for Raw 1000 when the WWE had been advertising his apperance on Raw 1000 for weeks, while not saying when on the show it would be many people clearly could of been, and numbers bump wise clearly were just waiting for him to come out to tune in.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

WPack911 said:


> You talk about how people tune in and then tune at after the top of the hour segment traditionally, that means nothing when a show like Raw 1000 is going and people put priority in it over other shows and stay tuned in.
> 
> As far as Rock's first comback a year and a half ago. That was on a night where no one expected surprises and at a time where social media while big was not pushed like it is now by WWE. Not to mention you say he was not advetised, for Raw 1000 when the WWE had been advertising his apperance on Raw 1000 for weeks, while not saying when on the show it would be many people clearly could of been, and numbers bump wise clearly were just waiting for him to come out to tune in.


They would've expected him at either the overrun, the 11pm slot, 10pm slot, or 9pm slot. Not somewhere random like 9:18 of a 3 hour show after a commercial break signalling the end of the wedding segment. That's how people have been trained to watch WWE television, they tune in in the most important slots because that's where WWE puts there big angles. Even if you take away the Rock, the wedding doing the same growth numbers as any 9:00pm quarter for a 3 hour show doesn't prove that AJ is a draw at all, and you haven't addressed that at all especially since it was a freakin' wedding. Or the fact that you ignored the hilarious "2 minute in a 15 minute quarter was because of AJ" theory. Oh well, keep trying.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> So now were all debating about AJ Reaction from the crowd and her drawing ability? Lol.
> 
> She is the best drawing diva in the WWE ATM, no one compares, and no could play her role she has been given.


she's the best drawing diva in the WWE at the moment... because she's basically the ONLY diva in the WWE at the moment. nobody else compares to the staggering TV time AJ gets as well. if she didn't draw the most out of divas despite being the only one whos doing anything... there'd be something seriously wrong.

and yes, most of the divas could play her role. it's not difficult to skip around the ring, dress as Kane, make cutesy wutesy faces, steal the most over chant in wrestling, kiss and slap random guys. she brings in teenage boys, but the fact of the matter is that almost any good looking diva (and there are a lot of them that are better looking than AJ) could do the same thing with extremely similar, if not the exact same results. you can't really bring up her wrestling ability because she basically has not wrestled at all and nobody fucking cares about women wrestling anyway. so yes, she's replaceable, and a LOT of divas could do her same exact role.

not really any point into harping on fact that she got ratings during segments that would get good ratings with basically anyone otherwise. especially if you add onto the fact that for months leading up to MiTB, the AJ "love triangle" storyline was literally the only storyline they put any sort of effort into. nothing else was going on. they didn't even care enough about the Raw MiTB to build it up because it was obvious Cena was going to win the whole fucking time. AJ's segments have also lost viewers multiple times. it was shown statistically that the PROPOSAL ITSELF was what spiked the viewers. a wedding is a fucking wedding, it's a desperate way to get viewers. it can't be stressed enough.

and yes, she comes out to no reaction multiple times. the only time she's come out to anything but a fucking funeral was when she came out dressed as Kane in what was basically her hometown. if AJ was as amazing, unpredictable, cute, or hell... even if she was such an annoying bitch, why doesn't she get a reaction? seriously?

why don't little boys find her hot? why don't girls look up to her? even when she was leaning on being on Punk's side in the first few weeks of the feud, NOBODY fucking reacted when she came out. she never gets a reaction. EVER.

seriously... nobody fucking cares about her. ANYONE can fucking use the Yes chant and get a reaction. almost ANY diva can kiss someone and get a reaction. that is the ONLY time she can get a pop. otherwise, everyone just sits around and waits for her to get her stupid bullshit over with. 

the whole AJ thing is ridiculous. i can't believe she's going to be a GM now despite having done so little. no, i don't really care if "SHE REALIZED HER DREAM." you can say the same for fucking everyone. it just sucks she's going to get even MORE TV time she hasn't earned or deserved. i mean... not that anyone will care about it, like usual when it comes to AJ.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> she's the best drawing diva in the WWE at the moment... because she's basically the ONLY diva in the WWE at the moment. nobody else compares to the staggering TV time AJ gets as well. if she didn't draw the most out of divas despite being the only one whos doing anything... there'd be something seriously wrong.
> 
> and yes, most of the divas could play her role. it's not difficult to skip around the ring, dress as Kane, make cutesy wutesy faces, steal the most over chant in wrestling, kiss and slap random guys. she brings in teenage boys, but the fact of the matter is that almost any good looking diva (and there are a lot of them that are better looking than AJ) could do the same thing with extremely similar, if not the exact same results. you can't really bring up her wrestling ability because she basically has not wrestled at all and nobody *fucking* cares about women wrestling anyway. so yes, she's replaceable, and a LOT of divas could do her same exact role.
> 
> ...


I can swear too.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> she's the best drawing diva in the WWE at the moment... because she's basically the ONLY diva in the WWE at the moment. nobody else compares to the staggering TV time AJ gets as well. if she didn't draw the most out of divas despite being the only one whos doing anything... there'd be something seriously wrong.
> 
> and yes, most of the divas could play her role. it's not difficult to skip around the ring, dress as Kane, make cutesy wutesy faces, steal the most over chant in wrestling, kiss and slap random guys. she brings in teenage boys, but the fact of the matter is that almost any good looking diva (and there are a lot of them that are better looking than AJ) could do the same thing with extremely similar, if not the exact same results. you can't really bring up her wrestling ability because she basically has not wrestled at all and nobody fucking cares about women wrestling anyway. so yes, she's replaceable, and a LOT of divas could do her same exact role.
> 
> ...



Lol dude get a grip, you're writing an essay about a diva cussing every other line, lol. clearly you're life is terrible that you spend most of youre time complaining on a forum. AJ is the GM, she will be on the tv plentiful and I'm happy about it, so deal with it. It's funny my initial post you responded to wasn't even a bashful one at all, I was actually pointing out AJ's flaws and positives. But I understand you're clearly angry, so go ahea and negative rep me for the 4th time.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Lol dude get a grip, you're writing an essay about a diva cussing every other line, lol. clearly you're life is terrible that you spend most of youre time complaining on a forum. AJ is the GM, she will be on the tv plentiful and I'm happy about it, so deal with it. It's funny my initial post you responded to wasn't even a bashful one at all, I was actually pointing out AJ's flaws and positives. But I understand you're clearly angry, so go ahea and negative rep me for the 4th time.


only 4 times? damn, i'm really slacking.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the most entertaining thread on this site. Ah, the immense level of butthurt that comes from AJ's push is hilarious.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey look at that, I got a negative rep again, from a certain someone again, hopefully he spreads enough rep around so he can Neg rep me again in no time!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

gl83 said:


> That being said, I wouldn't put all my stock into crowd reaction either. *Because if that was the case then Santino and Alex Riley would be more valuable than Sheamus,* and Vickie Guerrero and Michael Cole would be more valuable than any of the Heels on the roster.
> 
> Besides, Zack Ryder was also once very popular and over, drawing main event-caliber reactions. Yet, a few mediocre ratings segments with him in it and he quickly became nothing more than a crash test dummy.


They are.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> They would've expected him at either the overrun, the 11pm slot, 10pm slot, or 9pm slot. Not somewhere random like 9:18 of a 3 hour show after a commercial break signalling the end of the wedding segment. That's how people have been trained to watch WWE television, they tune in in the most important slots because that's where WWE puts there big angles. Even if you take away the Rock, the wedding doing the same growth numbers as any 9:00pm quarter for a 3 hour show doesn't prove that AJ is a draw at all, and you haven't addressed that at all especially since it was a freakin' wedding. Or the fact that you ignored the hilarious "2 minute in a 15 minute quarter was because of AJ" theory. Oh well, keep trying.


Honestly I am done trying with you it is a waste of time, you have your opinion and I have mine and we are not changing each others mind so what is the point? So I agree to disagree. 

I am an AJ fan and she is still gonna be Raw GM which means I will get to see more of her so I am happy. Ratings, POPs, draws, whatever I don't care WWE is giving me what I want right now as far as AJ getting TV time goes so it is good times.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

RichDV said:


> This is the most entertaining thread on this site. Ah, the immense level of butthurt that comes from AJ's push is hilarious.


Yeah I agree. LMBO, it's a trip.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I love AJ Lee. I love the anger she generates because she was able to pop a rating that the WWE Champion wasn't on his own. I love how she has been carrying the shoe more than anyone except D Bryan for awhile now. Her getting more screen time is the best news of the summer next to the Rock's match in Phoenix at Rumble. Heel or face, don't matter. She's delicious. 

Where's Princess Lady Croft when you need her?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Love the girl, was the most entertaining aspect for me in WWE in the spring/summer but seriously, its clear WWE at the moment has no fucking clue what to do with her.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't like her.

BUT, I will say this...she looks like she can be a better heel than face. I'll give her that. She does seem to have a good heel instinct to her.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns/Langston/AJ All apart of shield...I'm calling it now!!!!

You know since they all are NXT alumni.

Let AJ do what she's doing...I'm fucking loveing her on my TV...mostly in those shorts that her waist is too small to be in.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats what happens when you mix internet and wrestling. 


Man, I thought AJ would have contracted aids or something in storyline by now. To give a positive message to female viewers and add some realism to the product.

Now that she's with black Ryback, you can throw that out the window. People would call that shit racist.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't believe this horrible thread has been resurrected, it should of remained dead.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Embarrassing posts in this thread. Quit. I already banned one person in here.*

I'm also alright with this thread being back since AJ's a hot topic and we probably need a big thread for her anyway. Unless another mod wants to close it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hoping the troll posters can continue to be removed from the thread, but I honestly don't see this thread surviving long. Anyways, I don't know how they are gonna have AJ walk into MANIA with this direction that she has taken.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

She is OK. Just hope we get a solid answer if she is a heel or not. Storyline is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Hoping the troll posters can continue to be removed from the thread, but I honestly don't see this thread surviving long. Anyways, I don't know how they are gonna have AJ walk into MANIA with this direction that she has taken.


I'm sure they don't know themselves.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

AJ is gonna be the leader of this new group with Big E Langston and the Shield im calling this right now


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

Turning AJ heel is ridiculous and pointless as hell. You had right here a perfect opponent for Eve to face at Wrestlemania, and Eve herself was/is doing a stellar job being th top heel Diva of the wwe. The two complimented each other perfectly imo (AJ's unpredictable insanity and Eve's methodical, calculative cunning) it would've made a very nice Wrestlemania match, and it would've generated an interest in a diva's match (well, at least my own) that we haven't seen in a looong time. But what do they do? They turn the only truly over face diva heel! Eve's yang to her ying is gone, and now she's probly going to feud that cookie-cutter, generic eye-candy of a female wrestler Kaitlyn. I know people here were getting tired of AJ, but she was VERY over with the casuals and had/has a unique character. Hell, the mere fact that she elicits such hatred from the IWC proves that, whether we like it or not, she's grabbed all of our attention. This move just...it doesn't make ANY sense, and I fear it'll fall flat in AJ's face in the long term.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> AJ is gonna be the leader of this new group with Big E Langston and the Shield im calling this right now


Toobad...I already called it a few posts earlier :lmao jk


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been away for a while. People actually hate AJ and want her character to be more clear cut? GTFO. I love crazy AJ.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Naman said:


> Turning AJ heel is ridiculous and pointless as hell. You had right here a perfect opponent for Eve to face at Wrestlemania, and Eve herself was/is doing a stellar job being th top heel Diva of the wwe. The two complimented each other perfectly imo (AJ's unpredictable insanity and Eve's methodical, calculative cunning) it would've made a very nice Wrestlemania match, and it would've generated an interest in a diva's match (well, at least my own) that we haven't seen in a looong time. But what do they do? They turn the only truly over face diva heel! Eve's yang to her ying is gone, and now she's probly going to feud that cookie-cutter, generic eye-candy of a female wrestler Kaitlyn. I know people here were getting tired of AJ, but she was VERY over with the casuals and had/has a unique character. Hell, the mere fact that she elicits such hatred from the IWC proves that, whether we like it or not, she's grabbed all of our attention. This move just...it doesn't make ANY sense, and I fear it'll fall flat in AJ's face in the long term.


Like I said before in another thread, they are doing too much with her too soon. After the inevitable title win, I don't see where else her character could go.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

theDJK said:


> Toobad...I already called it a few posts earlier :lmao jk


Aww damn


----------

